# Kontaktsuche-Sammelthread



## Lillyan (19. Juli 2009)

Ist euch langweilig und ihr sehnt euch nach ein wenig Gesellschaft in der Welt der Kriegskunst? Hier dürft ihr nach Gleichgesinnten suchen, wenn ihr jemanden sucht der mit euch levelt, raidet oder durch Instanzen zieht.

Bitte spart nicht mit Details, schreibt euren Wunschserver, eure favourisierte Klasse, eure Onlinezeiten etc. dazu, damit die Leute dementsprechend antworten können. Ein kleiner Vorstellungstext wirkt ebenfalls besser als ein kurzes "Hi, will leveln, hat wer Bock?".

*
ACHTUNG*: Wir geben keinerlei Garantie darauf, dass euch euer Levelpartner treu bleibt und der, der euch geworben hat, euch auch wirklich beim leveln hilft oder nur stolz mit seinem Zevra-Mount in Dalaran steht. Außerdem gehören hier nur "Angebote" hinein, die nicht gegen die AGBs verstoßen. Kein Accounttausch, keine Accountverkäufe etc.


----------



## Tokenlord (19. Juli 2009)

Klasse das es endlich einen Sammeltread dafür gibt. *Daumen hoch*
Vielleicht wird das ja die Masse an "Suche Levelpartner für Neustart"-Treads mildern.


----------



## Lillyan (19. Juli 2009)

Joa, bitte spammt deswegen nicht gleich den Thread mit "Wow, toller Thread" zu, sonst geht die Übersicht schon am Anfang komplett verloren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chris07081992 (19. Juli 2009)

Suche jemanden der mit WoW anfangen will, also den ich werben könnte und der dann auf Dalvengyr einen Hordler anfangen und gemeinsam mit mir leveln möchte.


----------



## Mies (19. Juli 2009)

Suche ne Gruppe auf * Destromath* die die alten BC inis machen will u.a Zul Aman,Terasse der Magister usw.
btw. Super Thread


----------



## nussy15 (19. Juli 2009)

suche partner zum aoe grinden.klassenkombi kann dann noch besprochen werden

pn an mich oder per icq: 590103554


----------



## wolkentaenzer (20. Juli 2009)

Chris07081992 schrieb:


> Suche jemanden der mit WoW anfangen will, also den ich werben könnte und der dann auf Dalvengyr einen Hordler anfangen und gemeinsam mit mir leveln möchte.


OK, vielleicht etwas OT: Warum unbedingt auf Dalvengyr? Der Server ist verdammt leer (man findet schlecht Leute für Inis oder Raids). Ausserdem gibt es ein unausgewogenes Verhältnis zwischen Allianz und Horde (1:3). 1k Winter läuft dort häufig mit 80 Hordlern gegen 20 Allies (zur Primetime).


----------



## Chris07081992 (20. Juli 2009)

@wolkentaenzer: Auf Dalvengyr, weil dort mein Mainchar ist, ich will nicht komplett neu starten, also ich will nur einen neuen Twink anfangen und das macht zu 2t halt mehr spaß.


----------



## Hygro (20. Juli 2009)

Hallo suche für meinen 72iger Druiden (Horde) ein Paar leute für inis bzw nen partner zum leveln vielleicht lassen sich ja mehr für Kara oder Za finden wäre super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg Hygro 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gargomir (20. Juli 2009)

Hygro schrieb:


> Hallo suche für meinen 72iger Druiden (Horde) ein Paar leute für inis bzw nen partner zum leveln vielleicht lassen sich ja mehr für Kara oder Za finden wäre super
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Auf welchem Server? Und zu welchen Zeiten bist Du online?

......wäre ja mal interressant zu wissen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crazy_funk90 (20. Juli 2009)

suche jemanden auf dem server lordaeron, den ich werben könnte und zum gemeinsamen leveln =)
4 infos /w xrajâ


----------



## dragon1 (20. Juli 2009)

leute, bitte char/server dazusagen, @ Hygro,nussy15


----------



## mk77 (20. Juli 2009)

suche leute fürs lvl und inis auf mal ganis, auf der seite der horde

lvl bereich: 56 aufwärts, kann auch von lvl 1 anfangen, hab kein prob. damit ^^

super fred


----------



## Magickevin (20. Juli 2009)

Falls ihr Spaß am Lvln habt und ihr auf der Allianz leveln wollt und ihr auf Durotan anfangen wollt oder infos wollt schreibt mich an sendet mir eine PM und wir ziehen uns einen Char hoch ich spiele was ich Hochspiele kommt drauf an was ihr spielt solange es kein Krieger oder Schami ist ist mir es egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 freue mich auf eure Antworten


----------



## Selka (21. Juli 2009)

Hey ,
Ich suche wenn für ein neu anfang ich habe bereits ein World of Warcraft acc und muss dewegen nicht mehr angeworben werden^^  ( Ich wurde euch anwerben  Need 3xmehr EP^^  )
Naja ich spiele relativ viel , Der sever  ist mir egal ich wurde gerne auf einem PvP sever spielen aber wenn nicht denn ist auch nicht so wichtig , Fraktion ist auch egal 
Jeder der sich angesprochen fühlt bitte per Privat Nachricht melden 
MFG Selka 

Ps: Ich habe bereits ein WoW acc kann also nicht mehr angeworben werden - Ich kann aber euch anwerben


----------



## Hygro (21. Juli 2009)

Sry dachte hätte es dazu geschrieben also nochmal    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Server: Gorgonash
Zeit: Zwischen 14-22 Uhr also in der Zeit bin ich eigentlich on.
Klasse: 72 Druide
Für: Leveln,Kara,Za usw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg Hygro


----------



## Natral (21. Juli 2009)

Hallo, 

Ich spiele auf dem PvP-Server Kil'Jaeden, auf den ich gewechselt bin da sowohl im PvP als auch im PvE-Bereich einiges los ist und es dennoch für gewöhnlich keine Komplikationen gibt.

Ich habe schon einmal an der Werbt-Einen-Freund-Aktion teilgenommen und kenne mich daher bestens damit aus.
Die Sache macht relativ viel Spaß und da ich gerne und viel twinke bzw.level und dazu auch gerad noch mitten in den Sommerferien stecke und meine Aktivität äußerst hoch ist würde ich mich gerne dafür anbieten.
Mit Anfänger komm icha uc klar, hab bisher 3 Freunde an das Spiel geführt.

Mehrere 80er zu Unterstützung stehen selbstverständlich zur verfügung, sowie weitere Hilfsmittel.
Bei Interesse oder Fragen einfach ne PM an mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darussios (21. Juli 2009)

Suche jemanden zum werben, zwecks Twinks schneller hochziehen

Server: Mug'thol

Fraktion: Horde

Onlinezeiten: Spätestens ab 16:30 bis 22:00 Uhr, da demnächst aber Urlaub bis Anfang September ansteht, praktisch von morgens bis abends on 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Details per PN


----------



## Selka (21. Juli 2009)

Suche Jemanden zum Werben  egal ob Allianz oder horde ich will einfach nur ein neu anfang also wenn wir noch kein wow acc habt und auch werben lassen wurdet wär ich euch sehr dankbar ,
Meine Onlinezeiten sind eigendliche durchgehnd.
für fragen oder sonstiges bitte per Privat nachricht oder ICQ  493-509-294
Ich wurde wahrscheinlich ein Heiler oder ein Krieger spielen also 
Ich freue mich ,
MFG Selka


----------



## sogynm (21. Juli 2009)

Hey Leute,

Ich suche eine Lvl Gruppe(also gemeinsam q, inis gehen...)
Server und Fraktion ist mir egal will nur weider nen twink hochspielen

Bei der Klasse orientiere ich mich an euch!!

mfg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Archidux (21. Juli 2009)

Ich suche jemanden zum Rerollen(neuanfang)
Der Server ist mir egal.
Würde am liebsten nen Hexer oder Warri spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Lasse mich auch gerne werben aber das ist eure entscheidung
Bei Interesse mal bitte Pn an mich 
(Horde oder Alli ist mir auch schnurz)


----------



## Chfkoch (21. Juli 2009)

Suche noch Leute für ne Freunde Gilde auf Un'Gorro
Wir sind so gut wie alle sehr gut equiped und haben movement (ausser mich... hab erst da bei meinen Kumpels angefangen^^)
Wir sind ca. 6-7 Leute .
Einfach auf Un'Gorro Critudweg anlabern ,dann können wir mal kuggn.


----------



## Quii (21. Juli 2009)

Topic: Leveln mit Bonus

 Suche noch einen Levelpartner, den ich werben kann, für schnelleres Leveln (vorzugsweise ab 17-18Uhr innerhalb der Woche / ab nächster Woche auch früher) - Wochenende bei Bedarf open end 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

 Ob Horde oder Allianz ist mir egal, hauptsache ihr seid oft on und älter als 16 Jahre.

*Kontakt*
 ICQ: 259617843
 MSN: quiquiquis@hotmail.com

 Bitte nur ernst gemeinte Anfragen von Leuten, die das auch durchziehen wollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Drakhgard (21. Juli 2009)

Suche Levelpartner für einen reroll.

Fraktion und Klasse spielt keine Rolle.
Ebensowenig das Realm (hauptsache auch mit halbwegs ansprechbarer Community für Endcontent dann auch).

Habe voraussichtlich vor, einen Priester oder Magier zu spielen.
Leveln möchte ich mehr grinden, weniger questen (momentan keine Lust mehr auf Quests). Also eventuell etwas Gutes zum Bomben erforderlich.

Onlinezeiten: Ab 13:00 Uhr verfügbar, bis 1:00 Uhr minimum (aufgrund von Ferien).

Nur manchmal nachmittags nicht Zeit, da Fahrstunden/Kurse. Aber sollte nicht das Problem sein.

Eventuelle Kommunikation über TS/Skype wünschenswert, muss aber nicht sein (nur zwecks eventueller besserer Koordination und halt bisschen tratschen)


Voraussetzungen:

- Humorvoll
- Sozial
- Lockerheit, aber immer mit etwas "Disziplin" dahinter
- Ähnliche Onlinezeiten (2 Stunden miteinander spielen sollten schon drin sein als absolutes Minimum)
- Wenig bis gar keine Solorunden (damit man mit der Exp schön gleich bleibt)
- Reif (im Hirn & von den Umständen her; ich will nicht mitbekommen, wie Mami wieder über das WoW-Zocken lästert und den Stecker zieht ^^)
- Nicht hetzerisch, aber auch kein Trödler
- Kurzfristiges AFK gehen sollte eher vermieden werden
- Sonstiges fürs Spiel irrelevante oder behindernde Faktoren sollten vermieden werden
- Spielerfahrung (zwecks Koordination, Flüssigkeit des Spielverlaufes, etc...)


---


Vor der ganzen Aktion wird ein "Schlachtplan" erstellt und die wichtigsten Dinge werden erst einmal miteinander vereinbart. Dann erst geht man an's Werk.

Soweit mein Gesuch.

ICQ: 426706577


Einfach adden, sich selbst identifizieren und dann weiteres bereden.


----------



## Ed-7 (21. Juli 2009)

Hey leute suche jemanden der mit mir auf Azhara leveln möchte habe zur zeit einen Priester lv 12 Blutelf

Wenn jemand intresse hat einfach eine PN schicken Danke ;D 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## alokk (22. Juli 2009)

Hiho suche jemanden oder mehrere um neu anzufangen, spiel seit Februar kein WoW mehr und möchte jetzt gerne wieder neu anfangen. Ich hab schon einen Acc, also kein werben ..

Allianz oder Horde -> mir egal
Server, aufjedenfall einer auf dem noch was los ist..
Bei der Klasse bin ich mir noch nicht ganz sicher

Bei den Onlinezeiten bin ich zur Zeit noch ziemlich flexibel, bis 1. September hab ich noch "Ferien", dann fängt meine Ausbildung an..

Achja bin 16 =) Erreicht mich immer per  PM, also wenn jemand Interesse hat, einfach melden ...


----------



## Badelf (22. Juli 2009)

Moin,

Würde auch gern auf Thrall mit Horde neustarten, Werbung nicht möglich, da 2 Accs vorhanden.
Onlinezeiten, meist morgens so ab 8:00 oder 9:00 Uhr bis ca. 13:00, 14:00 Uhr. Kurze Pausen sollten toleriert werden, man muss ja mal essen, trinken und entsorgen.
Andere Zeiten evtl. nach Absprache manchmal möglich.
Alter spielt keine große Rolle bei geistiger Reife. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

TS² bin ich leider Mund faul, level lieber.
Char würde Palatank in Frage kommen, eine Heilerklasse wäre also am liebsten willkommen, würde die Gruppensuche um einiges erleichter.
Wäre auch nicht abgeneigt wenn sich eine komplette 5er Gruppe organisieren lässt, die gemeinsam levelt und durch die Instanzen rauscht.

Bis dahin
LG Badelf


----------



## Slyer1406 (22. Juli 2009)

Ich spiele nun seit ca.3 jahren wow und möchte nun komplett neu auf einem server anfangen allerdings möchte ich nicht alleine anfangen sondern mit einem user mit dem ich im endgamebereich viel zusammen machen möchte zB PvP Arena und Raiden
Ich möchte mit ihm eine neue gilde gründen und uns etwas aufbauen

Naja schluss mit den zukunfts geträume:

zu mir
Ich heiße Tim
wohne in düsseldorf 
bin 18 jahre alt 
schüler der jahrgangsstufe 12 eines gymnasiums 

Ich suche eine person die sich mit wow auskennt aber nicht zuviel spielt

Ich möchte in allerruhe leveln und erst im endgame bereich mehr zeit investieren...

Der server und die fraktion ist mir egal 
Die klasse werde ich mit absprache mit euch treffen 
Eure klasse ist mir egal

erreichen kann man mich per msn oder skype

Tim_schlichting@hotmail.de --> msn

zidane1406 --> skype

Ich freue mich auf dich

PS: Ts ist pflicht!


----------



## RosaTauchadin (22. Juli 2009)

Suche Partner zum Leveln auf Lordaeron (Allianz versteht sich)

mich Ingame anschreiben oder hier =)

mein Main heißt Draney :>


----------



## Dylvan (22. Juli 2009)

Huhu, 

suche jmd für Neuanfang. Server ist mir egal. Fraktion auch. Hauptsache du bist nett und man kann Spaß mit dir haben. ^^
Würde dich dann werben (hab schon n bezahlten Acc).

Einfach per PM oder bei ICQ (430162591) anschreiben. 


MfG
Dylvan


----------



## Plusader (23. Juli 2009)

Hi

*Ich werbe* jemanden um auf dem Realm Frostwolf (bester Realm, da am stärksten bevölkert) neu auf der Seite der Horde anzufangen. Je nachdem was ihr euch für eine Klasse aussucht stelle ich mich darauf ein.
Durch den 3-fachen XP Boost wirds ein leichtes für uns sein schnell und effizient hochzuleveln, ich besitze viel Spielerfahrung und möchte euch gern zu Diensten sein.

PS: Bitte nur Personen mit etwas Spielerfahrung, denen man nicht alles erklären muss, danke.

Meldet euch bei mir per ICQ--- 278369365 oder MSN--- Majestic87@web.de

MfG DD


----------



## Selka (23. Juli 2009)

Suche Jemanden zum Werben egal ob Allianz oder horde ich will einfach nur ein neu anfang also wenn wir noch kein wow acc habt und auch werben lassen wurdet wär ich euch sehr dankbar ,
Meine Onlinezeiten sind eigendliche durchgehnd.
für fragen oder sonstiges bitte per Privat nachricht oder ICQ 493-509-294
Ich wurde wahrscheinlich ein Heiler oder ein Krieger spielen also
Ich freue mich ,
MFG Selka


----------



## Matog (23. Juli 2009)

Suche jemanden zum werben,
würde dann höchstwahrscheinlich auf dem Realm Frostwolf oder Destromath einen Char anfangen um dann
komplett mit der zu werbenden Person lvln zu können.

Ihr könnt euch bei mir per ICQ (418759015) oder per PM melden.


----------



## Xall13 (23. Juli 2009)

Suche jemanden zwecks werben und leveln auf Gorgonnash (allianz)


----------



## biemi (24. Juli 2009)

HalliHallo!

Ich möcht nun auch von dieser Aktion gebrauch machen und da alle meine Freunde schon spielen bzw. es abgelehnt haben,
möchte ich hier jemanden suchen.

Derjenige sollte dies ernst nehmen und auch am besten schon 16+ sein.
Erfahrung setze ich nicht vorraus, da dies ja nicht möglich ist wenn man erst anfängt,
doch etwas mmo-erfahrung ist nie schlecht ;-)
Aktivität ist wichtig, doch man muss nicht etliche Stunden vor dem PC sitzen,
da es mir nichts ausmacht zwischendurch mit meinem Main zu spielen.


      Ich biete:
      - Erfahrung!!!
      - Tipps, Tricks und viel Infos
      - Goldhilfe (für Lehrer, Mount)


      Server - Rajaxx
      Fraktion - Horde​



Da ich vorhabe einen Schamanen zu spielen, werde ich die Rolle des Heals aufmich nehmen, was das leveln etwas erleichtert.

Wer nun denkt er sei der/die Richtige kann sich gerne beim mir über
ICQ melden: 448361186
oder einfach darunter posten und näheres wird dann über MSN/ICQ/TS abgeklärt

Mfg biemi


----------



## Roperi69 (24. Juli 2009)

Lvl. 32 Menschen Priesterin mit Kräuterkunde und Schneiderei sucht Levelpartner auf der Forscherliga. 

Schön wäre wenn wir von der Stufe her sehr nah bei einander wären (+ - 2 Stufen) und wenn unsere Berufe sich nicht überschneiden würden. 

Ich skille momentan Shadow, werde aber auf 40 die Heilung dazu nehmen.

Ich bin an PvP nicht interessiert, es soll ein reiner PvE Char werden. 

Bei Interesse PN an mich.


----------



## Maxugon (24. Juli 2009)

Suche jemanden für Werbt einen Freund in 3 Wochen!


----------



## Kampftrinker2909 (24. Juli 2009)

Mahlzeit !   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



*So dann suche ich malo auf diese Weg nen Partner .

Hab zwar genug chars schon , aber man kann ja nie Genug haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So würde gerne einen mage auf horde seite oder auf Ally seite egal was ausser denn Pala spielen .

Ts wird von mir gesponsert , und ihr bekommt alles was man für denn anfang braucht nen bisschen gold taschen usw ....

Wäre natürlich super wenn ihr euch werben lasst , so das das lvl fixer geht .

geht natürlich auch anders. 

Server sollte ein Pvp Server sein .

So ich glaub habe das wichtigste geschrieben , bei fragen noch meldet euch einfach bei mir 

Icq:450-888-755

Ich: ich bin 26 jahre jung bin dick , arbeitslos und nen alki .... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ne mal im erst bin 26 jahre jung vater von 2 Kinder und spiele gerne wow...

Da ich Urlaub habe solltet ihr viel zeit mitbringen da ich es schnell hinter mir haben will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also ich hoffe mal bis später 

Mfg *


----------



## Selka (24. Juli 2009)

Moin Leute ( ich weiss das ist der Dritte post von mir in diesem Thema aber egal mir wurde grade klar das das vielleicht etwas besser umschreiben kann ^^ )

Also denn fange ich mal an .
Ich suche jemanden zum Anwerben , ich spiele jetzt seit 4 Jahren World of Warcraft , immer nur Paladin seit dem ich angefangen habe . Und langsam reicht es mir , deshalb will ich ein neuanfang machen ( Nur nicht alleine ).
Also suche Ich jemanden denn ich anwerben kann. Ich werde wahrscheinlich ein Healer spielen ( Dudu oder Priester ).
Der sever genauso wie die Fraktion ist mir erlich gesagt völlig egal , also wenn ihr auf einem bestimmten sever spielen wollte soll mir das recht sein , Egal ob PVP oder PVE oder  Rollenspiel sever ich bin bei allem dabei .

Zu meiner Person :
Also ich bin 17 Jahre alt und heisse Patrick Komme aus Flensburg und  hole  mein Realschulabschluss nach .
Ich kann also ab nachmittags on kommen .

also wenn ihr noch fragen oder sontiges habt  einfach per PM oder Icq 493-509-294  Ich stehe nartürlich auch für ein Ts gespräch zur Verfügung  .

Also wer bock hat einfach melden .
Mit freundlichen Grußen Patrick / Selka


----------



## Hugo2000 (25. Juli 2009)

Hey,
suche jemand den ich werben kann, Gold zum erlenen werde ich bereit halten wenn es auf meinem Realm ist, und auf der Ally Seite, sonst geht es nicht.^^ Wir können in Skype reden beim leveln oder wenn wir Inis sind. Bei weiteren Frage PN an mich.


----------



## Genesis3011 (27. Juli 2009)

Hi an alle da draußen,

suche auf diesem Weg eine Gilde für meinen frischen Paladin-Tank (Horde) auf Teldrassil. Bin eigentlich täglich online und habe ab 1.August Urlaub.
Werde heute Abend Crit-Immun sein und infolge dessen auch Heroic-Instanzen tanken.
Suche also eine Gilde die begeisterte Spieler aufnehmen und auch mal Fehler  beim spielen verzeihen können. Spiele jetzt seit circa einem Jahr WoW und habe bereits Erfahrung im Endcontent mit einem 80er DD.
Eure Gilde sollte viele aktive Mitglieder haben, sowie von TS Gebrauch machen. Bin außerdem jemand der immer gerne anderen beim Leveln, bzw. beim ziehen durch Instanzen hilft. Schreibt mit bitte also eine PM bei wem ich mich Ingame melden soll, wenn ihr Interesse daran habt einen frischen Tank aufzunhemen.
Nebenbei: Je weniger Tanks ihr habt desto besser. Will ja schließlich auch was zu tun haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Euer Genesis3011


----------



## skar1990 (27. Juli 2009)

Hi leute 
ich suche hier einen arena partner (Magier/Diszi Priest/REsto Druide/Retri Pala/DK) mit möglichst schon ein wenig 2v2 erfahrung für meinen 80er Nachtelfen schurken!
Mein equip ist mittelmäßig eben das hasserfüllte PvP set ein paar PvE epics und sonst rare items...
Sollte auf dem PvE Server Ambossar sein und ein rating-ziel von mind. 1850 haben!
Meine Online zeiten sind dank Arbeit und RL begrenzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 in der woche bin ich meistens von 18-22 Uhr irgendwann online
und am WE eigentlich immer wenn ich mal nichts vorhabe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Habe Pre WotlK erfahrungen als Shadow bis 1700er wertung...
TS oder eben Skype ist natürlich pflicht für ein gut funktionierendes Arena team ^^

ICQ: 386178565
Skype: mangos1990

PS: wie man ja sehen kann bin ich 19 ^^


MfG Johnnie


----------



## 11Raiden (27. Juli 2009)

Hoi..

wenn Euch an Rollenspiel und PvP liegt, dann könntet Ihr Euch den Server Kult der Verdammten auf Hordenseite mal anschauen...

Mein Bruder (26 Student, bastelt an Abschlußarbeit) und ich (34 Beamter, 2 Kinder, Frau etc. ..) leveln da seit ca. 10 Tagen und sind nun auf Level 25.

Wir sind eingefleischte Hordler und auf Dem Zirkel des Cenarius (noch) beheimatet.

Es besteht die ernsthafte Absicht diverse Chars zu transen (Bruder voraussichtlich Orc Shami 76 und Untoten Hexer 65; ich Orc-Jäger 64, Blutelf-Pala 51 und Tauren-Druidin 74), um dort eine neue Heimat mit mehr Rollenspiel und auch PvP zu finden!

Wir beide benutzten "Werbt einen Freund" sind aber im moment nicht auf das ultra-schnelle Leveln ausgelegt, sondern eher aufs gechillte Leveln mit RP! XD

Alternativ kann ich Dich werben oder Du steigst mit dem Todesritter ab dem Level 58 dazu. 

Wir wollen momentan nicht stumpfsinnig grinden, sondern questen und auch die ein oder andere Instanz besuchen.

Onlinezeiten von mir fast jeden Abend ab ca. 20 Uhr Uhr bis ca. 24 Uhr und am Wochenende auch gern länger... ;-D

Klasse: Beide Schurken (Ich untot, Bruder Orc)

Was tankbares oder heilerisches wär toll aber nicht zwingend...

Na dann 

Wär toll wenn Du Dich meldest ..

So oder so... *winkt*

TS, Skype ab und an wäre sicher von Nutzen aller....

... aber nicht Pflicht...      

..nix ist Pflicht alles kann... so wie es halt alle am besten mögen..


..auf das wir zusammen Spaß haben! XD


----------



## EPoker (27. Juli 2009)

Suche jemanden der mich per "Werbt einen Freund" einläd und mit dem ich dann gemeinsam leveln kann. Online Zeiten werden per PN besprochen denn "Nix genaues weis man nicht" =) 
Server und Fraktion stehen jedoch schon fest...
*Server:*Die Arguswacht

*Fraktion:*Allianz

Ich werde einen Hunter spielen was tankendes wäre ganz gut... Kann aber auch gerne nen weiterer DD oder nen Healer sein - ist euch überlassen...
TS²/Skype ist vorhanden wäre schön wenn ihr es ebenfalls habt sonst aber auch kein Problem =)

Würde mich freuen wenn sich jemand bei mir meldet =)


Grüße Epoker =  )


----------



## Mixtape (28. Juli 2009)

Hey Community.

Ich suche einen Levelpartner auf der Hordenseite.
Der Server ist mir egal, Un'goro(auf diesem Server könnte ich Gold bereitstellen) würde mir am besten passen, aber wenn's ein anderer Sever werden sollte wäre das kein Problem.
Ich möchte das Leveln jedoch nur mit "Freund werben" machen, da es mir sonst einfach zu lange dauert ...

Damals habe ich mich selber werben lassen, das heißt ich habe 'nen festen WoW Account, das heißt ich könnte lediglich jemanden werben und nicht geworben werden.

Jetzt werden natürlich wieder die Vorurteile zur Sprache kommen ich will ausschließlich den Frei-Monat und das Zhevra Mount...

...was bei mir aber nicht zutrifft. 

*Ich wäre auch bereit mich finanziell an der Levelaktion zu beteiligen, da die Spiele ja gekauft werden müssen.*
Wie weit ich mich beteiligen würde, kann man später dann bei Icq besprechen.

Ich spiele seit den guten alten 60er Zeiten nur Allianz (außer ein paar Hordentwinks bis LvL 50 zwischendurch) ... und möchte nun endlich mal auf der Hordenseite mit Charakteren Fuß fassen.

Ich suche einen sympathischen, netten Levelpartner mit Icq und Ts2(ohne Team Speak würde zur Not auch gehen, nur Icq ist mir schon wichtig.)

Ich bin bereit so viele Chars wie möglich in der Zeit, in der die Accounts verbunden sind bis LvL 60 zu spielen.



Kurz was über mich:

Ich heiße Sandro, bin 17 Jahre alt und komme aus Gelsenkirchen.
Ich mache momentan mein Wirtschaftsabitur auf einem Wirtschaftsgymnasium.
Ich spiele seit schätzungsweise über 2 Jahren WoW , habe jedoch zwischenzeitlich aufgehört.

Onlinezeiten: Hmm .. momentan habe ich Ferien, habe also recht viel Zeit und könnte mich nach dem Partner richten.

Zur Schulzeit wäre ich dann meistens gegen 15 Uhr on oder abends 19/20 Uhr.


Wenn ich bei jemanden das Interesse geweckt habe, bitte melden (per PN oder hier im Forum.)


----------



## Rabøø (28. Juli 2009)

Hallöchen, ich suche Jemanden mit dem ich leveln kann!
 Am besten wäre es wenn ich Ihn/Sie mit " Werbt einen Freund" anwerben kann!
Ich spiele hauptsächlich *nur Horde!*
Und würde es vorziehen auf *meinem haupt Realm* zu leveln.
Von dort könnte ich von meinem Main *Gold rüberschicken , dass für Mounts,Ausrüstung, Taschen etc. gebraucht wird!*

Erfahrung ist nicht so wichtig, aber gern gesehen! Neu-Anfängern helfe ich gerne und erkläre alles, so gut ich kann!
Mir ist die Klasse und Rasse nicht so wichtig, das können wir dann noch besprechen.
Die Onlinezeiten sind mir eigentlich egal, Hauptsache nicht zu früh ! Hin und wieder auch gerne bis in die Nacht.
Zur Zeit habe ich Ferien , wie es dannach aussieht müssten wir dann besprechen.
Er/Sie sollte Nett,Humorvoll und Konzentriert an die Sache gehen!
*Längere Pausen am Tag oder sogar auf einen Tag verzichten macht mir nichts aus! (Reallife geht vor)*
Es sollte nur nicht häufig passieren.
Das Alter meines Level-Partners ist egal, will nur keine "Mami zieht den Stecker" situationen miterleben.
Andere Details und Sachen über Mich könnt ihr dann erfahren wenn ihr mich kontaktiert.
Ich hoffe ich habe nichts vergessen und freue mich auf eure zusagen!

*Kontakt*
ICQ : 557812898
MSN: Pr0_G4m3r@live.de


----------



## Kleipd (28. Juli 2009)

Hi ich suche einen Levelpartner für mein lvl 37 ally Paladin auf Durotan da ich alleine keine Lust hab zu lvln würde mich sehr über eine PN freuen


----------



## ImbaRoXXorPriest (28. Juli 2009)

Ich suche jemanden zum werben, will komplett neu anfangen. BItte per PN bei mir melden, geneueres wird dann besprochen.

MfG


----------



## Imahcs (28. Juli 2009)

Hallo, suche auch jemanden zum schnell leveln, d.h ich würde gerne jemanden werben! Klasse, Fraktion und Rasse sind mir eig. egal ich würde mich da ganz nach euch richten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. OnlineZeiten müsste man besprechen, 24/7 sollte es dann aber doch nicht sein ;-). PN bitte bei Interesse!


----------



## Da Hunter (28. Juli 2009)

Hi Buffies

Da mir Nordend noch einwenig zustark ist für mein noch 70er Nachtelf Druide.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Da ich die letzten zwei Level nicht in Nordend war, sonder im Schattenmondtal und Nethersturm, hab ich totall lust auf die bc ini`s bekommen. Komischerweise find ich keine Leute darfür. Also such ich hier mal Leute für die Bc ini`s die jetzt nicht mehr so oft gegangen werden z.B. Dampfkammer. 
Da ich auch ein kleiner Erfolgsjäger bin würd ich auch gern die Hero gehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Würd mich freun wenn sich welche finden würden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Server: Shattrath
Fraktion: Allianz
Zeit: zwischen 13Uhr und 20 Uhr (kann noch abgesrochen werden)
Ich bin Healer, also such ich noch 3dd und 1Tanker ab lvl 68.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kampftrinker2909 (28. Juli 2009)

schade würd mitgehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 flascher server 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dtrain07 (28. Juli 2009)

Hallo
ich würde gerne auf dem Server 'Forscherliga' einen neuen Twink erstellen und leveln. Dafür suche ich jemanden, den ich werben kann.

Ich *biete:*
-Viel Erfahrung beim Leveln (habe 2 80iger)
-Viel Zeit (mehrere Stunden am Tag)
-Genug Geld für Ausbildung, Rüstung, Taschen, Mounts etc
-Viel Geduld und Ausdauer
-Auf Wunsch Leute die uns durch Inis ziehen
-Auf Stufe 60 ca 500g Startgold

Ich *erwarte:*
-Das ihr nicht nach 3 Tagen abhaut
-Spaß am Spiel

Kontaktiert mich per PN oder ICQ (auf Anfrage)

Gruß dtrain07


----------



## Mixtape (28. Juli 2009)

Hey Community.

Ich suche einen Levelpartner auf der Hordenseite.
Der Server ist mir egal, Un'goro(auf diesem Server könnte ich Gold bereitstellen) würde mir am besten passen, aber wenn's ein anderer Sever werden sollte wäre das kein Problem.
Ich möchte das Leveln jedoch nur mit "Freund werben" machen, da es mir sonst einfach zu lange dauert ...

Damals habe ich mich selber werben lassen, das heißt ich habe 'nen festen WoW Account, das heißt ich könnte lediglich jemanden werben und nicht geworben werden.

Jetzt werden natürlich wieder die Vorurteile zur Sprache kommen ich will ausschließlich den Frei-Monat und das Zhevra Mount...

...was bei mir aber nicht zutrifft. 

*Ich würde mich an den Kosten beteiligen!
Ich wäre auch bereit mich werben zu lassen, aber nur wenn finanzielle Beteiligung von der anderen Seite da wäre, da ich die gelevelten Charaktere auf meinen Account transen müsste.
*Wie weit ich mich beteiligen würde, kann man später dann bei Icq besprechen.

Ich spiele seit den guten alten 60er Zeiten nur Allianz (außer ein paar Hordentwinks bis LvL 50 zwischendurch) ... und möchte nun endlich mal auf der Hordenseite mit Charakteren Fuß fassen.

Ich suche einen sympathischen, netten Levelpartner mit Icq und Ts2(ohne Team Speak würde zur Not auch gehen, nur Icq ist mir schon wichtig.)

Ich bin bereit so viele Chars wie möglich in der Zeit, in der die Accounts verbunden sind bis LvL 60 zu spielen.



Kurz was über mich:

Ich heiße Sandro, bin 17 Jahre alt und komme aus Gelsenkirchen.
Ich mache momentan mein Wirtschaftsabitur auf einem Wirtschaftsgymnasium.
Ich spiele seit schätzungsweise über 2 Jahren WoW , habe jedoch zwischenzeitlich aufgehört.

Onlinezeiten: Hmm .. momentan habe ich Ferien, habe also recht viel Zeit und könnte mich nach dem Partner richten.

Zur Schulzeit wäre ich dann meistens gegen 15 Uhr on oder abends 19/20 Uhr.


Wenn ich bei jemanden das Interesse geweckt habe, bitte melden (per PN oder ICQ 194-282-601)


----------



## Wowler12345 (28. Juli 2009)

Hi,

ich suche Leute die mit mir einen neuen Char anfangen wollen:

Ich würde gerne auf der Allianzseite anfangen,da ich bis jetzt immer nur Horde gespielt habe.

Zum Server : Pve oder Pvp egal, solange der Server nicht leer ist.

Meine Onlinezeiten : Ich habe eigentlich keine festen. Ich versuche mich nach euch zurichten

Alles weitere können wir per icq besprechen

mfg
wowler12345 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bragaz (28. Juli 2009)

Hi Buffies,

Suche einen ReRoll-Partner!
Fraktion am besten Horde (hab schon einen allianz schurken auf 80),
Server egal - solange es ein PvP-Server ist,
Klassenkombi ist mir ebenfalls egal, habe mich noch nicht auf eine klasse festgelegt.
WICHTIG: ich möchte es bis auf level 80 durchziehen!
Meine OnlineZeiten sind in den nächsten drei Wochen über den ganzen Tag verteilt.
Zur Kommunikation besitze ich Ts² und Mumble, den Mumbleserver KÖNNTE ich stellen, TeamSpeak wär mir lieber.

Bei interesse einfach Kontaktieren:
Xfire: Baluma
ICQ: 482051189
Zur Not geht auch eine PN an mich! ABER WIRKLICH NUR ZUR NOT!!! Denn ich schaue nicht oft in meinen buffed acc.

Wenn sich mehrere Melden kann man gegebenenfalls über eine ganze gruppe nachdenken mit der Instanzen bestritten werden können...
Meiner meinung MUSS das nähmlich keine "duoaktion" sein.

Greeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeetz
Bragaz


----------



## Chelrid (29. Juli 2009)

Hallo Buffies und WoWler in Europa,

ich melde mich hier, weil sich meine Gilde gestern abend aufgelöst hat und ich nun auf der Suche nach einem neuen Server bin, auf dem sich Leute befinden, die bereit sind mit mir eine neue Gilde (Name steht schon fest) zu gründen.

Ich würde entweder einen 80er Krieger Tank oder eine 80er Hexe auf den Server transferieren. meine anderen Charaktere würde ich dann später nachholen wollen.

Weiterhin würde ich eine Holy Paladin (meine Freundin) mit in die Neue Gilde bringen.

Auch habe ich die Möglichkeit einen Teamspeak Server und eine Domain (daher der schon festgelegte Gildenname) für die Gilde mitzubringen.
Das sich wie gesagt die Gilde aufgelöst hat und ich dort GM war, habe ich natürlich auch den Inhalt der Gildenbank dabei.

Meine Server Favoriten sind derzeit Blackhand oder Dun Morogh, bin aber auch gerne bereit auf einen anderen Server zu transen.

Wer also Interesse an einem Reroll der "Friends Corporation" auf einem PvE Server hat, möge sich bitte per PM bei mir melden.

*Update: *Ich habe mich zusammen mit meiner Freundin entschieden, doch auf dem Server Ambossar zu bleiben. Wer also mit uns die Gilde neu gründen möchte, kann sich bei mir per PN oder ICQ 126-671-265 melden.


----------



## 11Raiden (29. Juli 2009)

Chelrid schrieb:


> ...ich melde mich hier, weil sich meine Gilde gestern abend aufgelöst hat und ich nun auf der Suche nach einem neuen Server bin, auf dem sich Leute befinden, die bereit sind mit mir eine neue Gilde (Name steht schon fest) zu gründen.
> 
> Ich würde entweder einen 80er Krieger Tank oder eine 80er Hexe auf den Server transferieren. meine anderen Charaktere würde ich dann später nachholen wollen.Weiterhin würde ich eine Holy Paladin (meine Freundin) mit in die Neue Gilde bringen.
> 
> ...


Hm...

Also Du spielst Allianz, wenn Du einer Neugründung aus dem Boden stampfen willst und Ihr Rollenspiel nicht gänzlich abgeneigt seid, so kann ich mich für den Zirkel des Cenarius oder die Aldor aussprechen..

..ich würde Euch gern helfen bei dem Aufbau einer neuen Gilde (ich war bei unserer der Hauptseelenfänger...oder anders..der Haupt-Einlader..ich habe mit 34 Jahre, beamtet, Frau, 2 Kinder und Bestallung zum Heilpraktiker für Psychotherapie eine vernünftige Menschenkenntniss und wir haben viele Stammmitglieder durch mein Einsatz gewonnen.. 


Wenn Du bereit bist auf einem oder beidem dieser Server auf Allianz einen Neustart zu wagen so melde dich...

..Wir haben Hordler arbeiten uns aber grad auf beiden Servre Allianzler hoch und werden unser Hordler auch zu Allianzler machen, wenn diese Funktion zur Verfügung steht (voraussichtlich Herbst bis Weihnachten)...

zwischenzeitlich erkunden wir die Welt mit kleinen Chars und Todesritter....

..wenn  Ihr nicht von heut auf morgen einen raid aufbauen wollt, sondern es etwas langsamer anfangen wollt und auch niedriger Chars, Neuankömmlinge und Twinker willkommen heißen mögt so kommen wir sicher ins Geschäft...den ein oder anderen 80er wird sich sicher auch zu uns gesellen, aber erwarten nicht morgen gleich 10 bis 20 neuen 80er...weil die meisten haben Ihre Gilden und sind zufrieden oder wollen, wenn sie wechslen gleich einen anständigen Raid-Progreß...

..wir sind chilligen Rollenspieler, die später (ca. Herbst oder Weihnachten voraussichtlich) raiden wollen..

..also wenn es Dir zusagt so melde Dich gern per Pm oder im Thread.. 

Ich freue mich von Euch zu hören... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dabow (29. Juli 2009)

... Achtung ... Achtung ...

Suche Leute auf " Antonidas EU " für gemeinsames Leveln auf Seiten der Allianz oder der Horde ! 
Gerne bin ich bereit, Leute zu werben *zwinker*


Klassenkombi = egal
Zeiten            = ab 18:30 Uhr
Info               = aus Beruflichen / Real-Life Gründen :  nicht jeden Tag Zeit ! ... ich würde mir gern Zeit beim Leveln lassen !!! ... !!! ... !!! ... !!!

Interesse ?

PN an mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chelrid (29. Juli 2009)

11Raiden schrieb:


> ....




Klingt schon mal gut. Hab dir mal eine PM geschrieben.


----------



## Lenay (29. Juli 2009)

Guten Morgen,

Ich suche nette Leute für meine Gilde auf Lordaeron "Lost in Time"."Lost in Time" bedeutet so viel wie "in der Zeit verloren" oder "verloren in der Zeit".Ich habe den Namen gewählt,weil ich eine Gilde gründen wollte, mit der man auch mal des öfteren die älteren Classic- oder BC-Instanzen machen kann oder sich zusammen mal trifft um den Ruf bei alten Fraktionen zu pushen.

Wäre gut wenn man sich mit bestimmten Berufen ergänzen könnte und von den Klassen her eine bunte Mischung vorhanden ist.
Höhere Ränge werde ich nur vergeben innerhalb der Gilde wenn ich merke, das man sich auch gut versteht oder der jenigen Person vertrauen kann.

Meine Charaktere auf Lordaeron:

Pherune LVL 71 Draenei Todesritterin (Unholy/Frost,kein DSP) Beruf:Schwertschmiedin und Bergbau

Melenia LVL 43 Nachtelf Druidin (Skillung:Gleichgewicht>Moonkin,kein DSP) Beruf:Inschriftenkundlerin und Kräuterkunde

Nightfalcon LVL 63 Nachtelf Schurkin (Skillung:Kampf,kein DSP vorhanden) Beruf:Stammeslederverarbeitung und Kürschnerin


Weitere Informationen:

-Gildenmeisterin ist meine Nachtelf Druidin Melenia.
-Meine Schurkin werde ich zu Lordaeron transferieren.
-Meine bevorzugte Spielweise ist eher auf den PVE-Bereich ausgelegt ,bin aber auch mal für 'nen Battleground zu haben.
-Lordaeron dient für mich als sogenannter "Chill-Realm",um mich von meinem Mainchar ein wenig abzukapseln(auszuruhen).
-Ein Grund weswegen ich dort angefangen habe ist,weil eine Bekannte von mir dort ebenfalls spielt.

WICHTIG: 
Wenn ich mal eine ganze Weile nicht online sein sollte , dann bitte nicht das Handtuch schmeissen und die Gilde verlassen,weil ich auch noch ein Berufs- und Privatleben habe wie andere hier auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Den Leuten denen ich einen höheren Rang gebe, können gerne die Gilde weiter vergrößern in meiner Abwesenheit und neue Member laden.Wenn ich allerdings wieder online komme und die Gilde aus allen Nähten platzt und mir manche von den neuen Membern doof kommen oder ich mit ihnen nicht zurechtkomme werden diese aus der Gilde geschmissen.

Melden könnt ihr euch entweder per PN oder ingame.

Wegen einem Forum bin ich mich grade am umgucken und TS werde ich bestimmt hoffentlich auch iwie was organisieren können.Ansonsten muss Skype herhalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Dabow (29. Juli 2009)

sogynm schrieb:


> will nur weider nen twink hochspielen



Wenn ich mir deine Char Liste anschaue, stellt sich mir die Frage : Hast du nicht schon genug Twinks  ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



80 / Deathknight Orc/ Blut Tank / Unholy (Lieblingschar) (Gorgonnash) (n00b tank^^)
80 / Rogue Undead / Meucheln / Täuschung (Gorgonnash)
80 / Orc Hunter / Überleben / Tierherrschaft (Gorgonnash)
80 / Bloodelf Pala / Retri /Heal (Gorgonnash)
80 / Troll Warri Waffen /Furor (Gorgonnash)
73 / Tauren Shamy / Elementar / Heal (Gorgonnash)
61 Tauren Druidin /Heal (Gorgonnash)
47 Mensch Priester Shadow (Ulduar)


----------



## Plattenbau (29. Juli 2009)

Hallo Allerseits,

ich habe dem Endcontent des Spieles abgeschworen, will aber nicht ganz mit WOW aufhören. Ich suche nach einer alternativen Daseinsform.

Folgende Patchnotes vom Testserver haben mich auf eine Idee gebracht:

+ Spieler, die keine Erfahrungspunkte durch PvP sammeln möchten, sollten sich an Behsten in Sturmwind oder Slahtz in Orgrimmar wenden - beide befinden sich in der Nähe der Kampfmeister der jeweiligen Stadt - und das Ansammeln von Erfahrungspunkten gegen eine Unkostengebühr von 10 Gold abstellen lassen. 
+ Ist das Ansammeln von Erfahrungspunkten abgestellt, erhält der Spieler keinerlei Erfahrung im Spiel. 
+ Spieler, die das Ansammeln von Erfahrungspunkten abgestellt haben und die sich dem Wettstreit im Schlachtfeld stellen, treten nur gegen Spieler an, die ebenfalls auf das Ansammeln von Erfahrungspunkten verzichten.

In der Hoffnung, das das so kommt: 

Ich werde mir einen LVL 19 MAIN machen. Ich werde austesten was man da so alles reissen kann.

Regeln die ich mir auferlege: KEINE Hilfe von Chars über meinem LVL beim questen, KEINE Erbstücke als Equipment, KEINE finanzielle Unterstützung von anderen Chars auf dem Account, aus eigner Kraft bestmöglich equippen, Endlevel ist 19.

So, nun suche ich halt Gleichgesinnte. Gibt es schon irgendwo eine Gilde mit diesen Regeln oder haben einige hier Lust, bei so einer Aktion mitzumachen?
Gildennamen wie Nineteenightmares schweben mir so vor.

Ich weiß das das kein Mainstream ist, Hinweise darauf sind somit hinfällig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Ach, so meine Onlinezeiten sind zwischen 22 Uhr und 0 Uhr, nicht jeden Tag


----------



## Xrap (29. Juli 2009)

Suche einen lvl partner würde gerne auf dem server frostwolf oder azarah nen horde twink mit dir anfangen ich spiele einen priester/schamane also wäre es toll wen du eine klasse die tanken kann oder eine klasse mit einem pet anfängst; onzeiten 8morgens bis 8 abens wenn du willst gerne auch weniger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. für weitere fragen pm an mich


----------



## Crodar (29. Juli 2009)

Chelrid schrieb:


> ...
> Das sich wie gesagt die Gilde aufgelöst hat und ich dort GM war, habe ich natürlich auch den Inhalt der Gildenbank dabei.



Warum darf der GL die Gildenbank behalten? Klingt ja nicht nach einer friedlichen Auseinandersetzung!

Gruß Crodar

PS: Hab schon ne Gilde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber die "Sons of Plunder" suchen gerne noch gemütliche Spielder auf Tirion. Einfach Boris anschreiben. Aktuell keine Raid, dafür aber gemütliches spielen. Helfen auch gerne mal den Lowies, wenns nicht übertrieben wird


----------



## 11Raiden (29. Juli 2009)

Plattenbau schrieb:


> ...ich habe dem Endcontent des Spieles abgeschworen, will aber nicht ganz mit WOW aufhören. Ich suche nach einer alternativen Daseinsform.
> ...Ich werde mir einen LVL 19 MAIN machen. Ich werde austesten was man da so alles reissen kann.
> 
> Regeln die ich mir auferlege: KEINE Hilfe von Chars über meinem LVL beim questen, KEINE Erbstücke als Equipment, KEINE finanzielle Unterstützung von anderen Chars auf dem Account, aus eigner Kraft bestmöglich equippen.
> ...



Also wir nehmen jeden wenn Du andere dabei haben magst...

Am ehesten treffen Deine Vorstellungen auf den PvP-Server Kult der Verdammten Horde zu...

Ich, mein Bruder und ein Kumpel machen uns ggf. gern ein PvP-Char so lange Du nicht verlangst das wird denn 24/7 spielen müssen ...

..der ein oder andere aus der Gilde wird sich sicher auch anschließen...

Also überlege es Dir!

..freue ich darauf von Dir zu hören im Thread oder per private Mitteilung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chelrid (29. Juli 2009)

Crodar schrieb:


> Warum darf der GL die Gildenbank behalten? Klingt ja nicht nach einer friedlichen Auseinandersetzung!
> 
> Gruß Crodar
> 
> ...




ich hab gestern abend, nach die meisten mitglieder die gilde bereits verlassen hatten, mit denen ich mich eigentlich gut verstanden habe, die gilde mit dem /gdisband befehl aufgelöst. und heute früh log ich mich ein, und hab das ganze zeug aus der ehemaligen gildenbank im briefkasten.

udn über die gründe, warum wieso, weshalb sich die gilde, die seit dem 15.4.08 bestand, und in meinen augen gut lief, plötzlich so zerstritten und aufgelöst hat, will ich nicht reden.


----------



## Slyer1406 (29. Juli 2009)

Hallo ich suche jmd der mich wirbt 

Kurze fakten: 

Ihr werbt mich 
Ich hole classic wow key 
Ihr bekommt einen frei monat + das zebra 
Ihr gebt mir das gold für die ausbildung + beide mounts! 
Ihr habt einen char auf stufe 80 auf diesem server mit dem ihr zieht 
Ihr sollt zeit haben damit wir es schnell über die bühne bringen 
Ihr solltet erfahrung haben 

gespielt wird alli auf malorne 

schreibt bei interesse einfach an skype: zidane1406 óder eine pm im forum dann lad ich euch in ein ts gespärch ein


----------



## Piggy D. (29. Juli 2009)

Slyer1406 schrieb:


> Hallo ich suche jmd der mich wirbt
> 
> Kurze fakten:
> 
> ...



2 sachen die mich stoeren wuerden:
wenn du mit dem level 80 char gezogen wirst, bekommst du keine 3fach xp und das mount bekommt man, wenn du 2monate spielzeit bezahlst


----------



## Big-bang (29. Juli 2009)

huhu 

suche jemand zum twinken
fraktion
server:mannoroth

icq:423402503
zeiten und klasse werden dan besprochen^^


----------



## gigson (29. Juli 2009)

Hi HO


Schurke sucht leute auf lothar hordeseite für arena team 3vs3 und 5vs5 


oder 5 Schurken für fok me skillung um zu schaun wie weit man kommt mit der skillung bzw ob waffenraiting möglich ist im 5vs5

Arenateam wird von mir getellt.

bin zwar nicht der obe arena spieler da ich erst seit 1 wo wieder meinen schurke spiele und erst wieder arena seit 1 jahr.

lg gig


----------



## Palaheld1 (29. Juli 2009)

Einsamer lvl 22 Pala auf Nazjatar sucht jemanden mit dem zusammen leveln kann.
Am besten Nachmittag weil ich abends raids habe.
Am besten eine weibliche spielerin weil ich nicht so viel lust habe mit einen jungen. 
einfach per pm melden.

wenns mehrere Leute werden kann man auch eine lvl gruppe machen


----------



## Nudel_Hunter (29. Juli 2009)

Selka schrieb:


> Suche Jemanden zum Werben  egal ob Allianz oder horde ich will einfach nur ein neu anfang also wenn wir noch kein wow acc habt und auch werben lassen wurdet wär ich euch sehr dankbar ,
> Meine Onlinezeiten sind eigendliche durchgehnd.
> für fragen oder sonstiges bitte per Privat nachricht oder ICQ  493-509-294
> Ich wurde wahrscheinlich ein Heiler oder ein Krieger spielen also
> ...





wen du noch keine hast würde ich mich freuen wen ich dich werben könnte


----------



## addyy09 (29. Juli 2009)

Hey bin lvl 80er hexer auf onyxia 
suche nen icemage, der mit mir inner arena richtig durchstarten möchte (eq und skillsolllte vorhanden sein )
wenn es jmd gibt der sowieso mal transen würde dann würd ihc mich freuen.
mfg


----------



## ImbaRoXXorPriest (29. Juli 2009)

Hallo!

Ich suche jemanden zum Werben. Er sollte NICHT 24/7 online sein und kann auch ein Neuling sein. Dies heißt, dass er keine Erfahrung hat.

Ich bin derzeit auf dem abyssischen rat und würde irgendwo anders als Alli bzw. Hordler anfangen wollen. Sozusagen ein neuer Start wie beim ersten mal einloggen.

Fragen oder INteresse? PN an mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mixtape (29. Juli 2009)

Hey Community.

Ich suche einen Levelpartner auf der Hordenseite.
Der Server ist mir egal, Un'goro(auf diesem Server könnte ich Gold bereitstellen) würde mir am besten passen, aber wenn's ein anderer Sever werden sollte wäre das kein Problem.
Ich möchte das Leveln jedoch nur mit "Freund werben" machen, da es mir sonst einfach zu lange dauert ...

Damals habe ich mich selber werben lassen, das heißt ich habe 'nen festen WoW Account, das heißt ich könnte lediglich jemanden werben und nicht geworben werden.

Jetzt werden natürlich wieder die Vorurteile zur Sprache kommen ich will ausschließlich den Frei-Monat und das Zhevra Mount...

...was bei mir aber nicht zutrifft. 

*Ich wäre auch bereit mich finanziell an der Levelaktion zu beteiligen, da die Spiele ja gekauft werden müssen.*
Wie weit ich mich beteiligen würde, kann man später dann bei Icq besprechen.

Ich spiele seit den guten alten 60er Zeiten nur Allianz (außer ein paar Hordentwinks bis LvL 50 zwischendurch) ... und möchte nun endlich mal auf der Hordenseite mit Charakteren Fuß fassen.

Ich suche einen sympathischen, netten Levelpartner mit Icq und Ts2(ohne Team Speak würde zur Not auch gehen, nur Icq ist mir schon wichtig.)

Ich bin bereit so viele Chars wie möglich in der Zeit, in der die Accounts verbunden sind bis LvL 60 zu spielen.



Kurz was über mich:

Ich heiße Sandro, bin 17 Jahre alt und komme aus Gelsenkirchen.
Ich mache momentan mein Wirtschaftsabitur auf einem Wirtschaftsgymnasium.
Ich spiele seit schätzungsweise über 2 Jahren WoW , habe jedoch zwischenzeitlich aufgehört.

Onlinezeiten: Hmm .. momentan habe ich Ferien, habe also recht viel Zeit und könnte mich nach dem Partner richten.

Zur Schulzeit wäre ich dann meistens gegen 15 Uhr on oder abends 19/20 Uhr.


Wenn ich bei jemanden das Interesse geweckt habe, bitte melden (per PN oder hier im Forum.)


----------



## mad_chaos (29. Juli 2009)

Hallo,

ich würde ganz gerne jemanden werben und zwar um auf "Rat von Dalaran" auf Hordenseite einen Neustart zu wagen. Werben, da ich bereits einen Account besitze und leider nicht die Kohle habe um einen 2ten zu unterhalten.

Würde ganz gern eine Blutelfenpriesterin (Heilerin) oder Taurendruidin (Heilerin o. Eule) spielen, wäre ganz gut wenn mein Partner/in einen Tank (Paladin, Druide oder Krieger) übernehmen würde.

Achja, bin weit jenseits der 20 und habe noch relativ viel Zeit zum spielen. (Mutterschaftsurlaub sei dank ^.^)
Wäre auch gut, wenn der Interessent ebenfalls ein gewisses Mass an geistiger Reife zeigen würde. Ebenso wäre ich demjenigen sehr verbunden, wenn er genug Durchhaltevermögen besitzt um die Sache auch bis zum Ende durchzuziehen.

Sollte ich euer Interesse geweckt haben, so schickt mir bitte eine PN.

Edit: Würde mich sogar notfalls werben lassen. Selber Server, selbe Fraktion. Allerdings mag ich ungern für jemanden einen neuen Account erstellen, diesen 2 Monate bezahlen (damit derjenige das Mount bekommt) um dann am Ende wieder alleine dazustehen.

Taschen und Gold könnte ich dem Geworbenen übrigens auch anbieten, nur komplett bezahlen (sprich Classic Key+2 Monate) ist leider nicht drin.


----------



## 11Raiden (30. Juli 2009)

vollständiges Angebot:

Hoi..

wenn Euch an Rollenspiel und PvP liegt, dann könntet Ihr Euch den Server Kult der Verdammten auf Hordenseite mal anschauen...

Mein Bruder (26 Student, bastelt an Abschlußarbeit) und ich (34 Beamter, 2 Kinder, Frau etc. ..) leveln da seit ca. 10 Tagen und sind nun auf Level 25.

Wir sind eingefleischte Hordler und auf Dem Zirkel des Cenarius (noch) beheimatet.

Es besteht die ernsthafte Absicht diverse Chars zu transen (Bruder voraussichtlich Orc Shami 76 und Untoten Hexer 65; ich Orc-Jäger 64, Blutelf-Pala 51 und Tauren-Druidin 74), um dort eine neue Heimat mit mehr Rollenspiel und auch PvP zu finden!

Wir beide benutzten "Werbt einen Freund" sind aber im moment nicht auf das ultra-schnelle Leveln ausgelegt, sondern eher aufs gechillte Leveln mit RP! XD

Alternativ kann ich Dich werben oder Du steigst mit dem Todesritter ab dem Level 58 dazu.

Wir wollen momentan nicht stumpfsinnig grinden, sondern questen und auch die ein oder andere Instanz besuchen.

Onlinezeiten von mir fast jeden Abend ab ca. 20 Uhr Uhr bis ca. 24 Uhr und am Wochenende auch gern länger... ;-D

Klasse: Beide Schurken (Ich untot, Bruder Orc)

Was tankbares oder heilerisches wär toll aber nicht zwingend...

Na dann

Wär toll wenn Du Dich meldest ..

So oder so... *winkt*

TS, Skype ab und an wäre sicher von Nutzen aller....

... aber nicht Pflicht...

..nix ist Pflicht alles kann... so wie es halt alle am besten mögen..


..auf das wir zusammen Spaß haben! XD 

wir sind zu 4. und in einer gilde mit gut 20 aktiven und haben char mitte 20 und unter stufe 10 sowie todesritter auf dem server..ein char wird von uns 4 sicherlich getranst...


----------



## Yahara (30. Juli 2009)

Hallo miteinander.

Dann versuche ich hier mal mein Glück.

Suche an dieser Stelle jemanden zum werben bzw. hauptsächlich zum zusammen lvln auf dem Server Kult der Verdammten. Spiele hier eine Priest und suche noch mein passendes Gegenstück.

Wieso ich werben möchte? - Mir geht es nicht um das Mount oder den Freimonat oder sonstwas. Eigentlich geht es mir hauptsächlich um einen netten, witzigen lvlpartner und die zusätzlichen exp ^^
Zum Start würde ich dich natürlich wo ich kann supporten, mit dir die ersten lvl durchstehen und nen Mount bekommen wir auch noch hin ^^

Da ich selbst Berufstätig bin suche ich auch keinen 24/7 Spieler sondern vielleicht auch jemanden der ganz in Ruhe vorran kommen möchte. Meine Hauptsächliche Spielzeit ist eigentlich immer Abends wenn man zuhause eingetrudelt ist (zwischen 18 und 19 Uhr) und am Wochenende nach Absprache eigentlich fast den ganzen Tag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Würde mich freuen wenn sich jemand findet.

Wünsche euch noch einen angenehmen Tag.


----------



## 11Raiden (30. Juli 2009)

Yahara schrieb:


> ...Suche an dieser Stelle jemanden zum werben bzw. hauptsächlich zum zusammen lvln auf dem Server Kult der Verdammten. Spiele hier eine Priest und suche noch mein passendes Gegenstück.
> 
> Wieso ich werben möchte? - Mir geht es nicht um das Mount oder den Freimonat oder sonstwas. Eigentlich geht es mir hauptsächlich um einen netten, witzigen lvlpartner und die zusätzlichen exp ^^
> Zum Start würde ich dich natürlich wo ich kann supporten, mit dir die ersten lvl durchstehen und nen Mount bekommen wir auch noch hin ^^
> ...


 JUHU!

Hast PM, wenn Du damit leben kannst das ich werben oder du so mit läufts oder eigenen 2. Acc machst und den 60er dann transt (das kostest in für 50 Tage ca 33 Euro; du hast 10 Taga testen frei +Classic 13 Euro = 30 Tage + 10 Tage BC testen = 50 Tage + transen auf dein Main Acc = 20 Euro)...

Nachteil du hats kein bc (bis auf die letzten 10 atge) und hast kein DK...

..das beides hast du auf deinen Main wo du dann ggf auch ein Blutelf erstellen kannst und bekommst so für 33 Euro 2chars..oder ich werde dich und du bekommst nur 1 char für das selbe gold..ehm geld.. XD

...das Ganze kann man mit Gamecard vor ca. 25 Euro auf 110 Tage insgesamt erweitern und über 4 Monate sollten für ein 60er reichen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




..hast auf jeden FAll PM..

Priester..heiler..toll!! XD


..ihr wißt das sicher eh..aber nur zur info, falls nicht.. ^^


----------



## NickSilver (30. Juli 2009)

So ich versuch dann auch mal mein Glück.

Ich suche jemand nettes zum Werben. Ich selbst hab nen bestehenden Account und kein Geld nen 2. zu finazieren, deswegen kann ich nur wen anders werben.
Ich möchste sehr gerne zusammen einen oder mehrere Charakter während der Aktion auf 60 leveln, die wir dann, nach der Aktion hoffentlich zusammen auf 80 bringen.
Ich kann auch mit 2 80ern ab und zu unterstützend eingreifen (Stellenweise auch finanziell), allerdings geht es mir vorallem darum zusammen zu leveln und nicht einfach jemanden zu ziehen.
Voraussetzung für das ganze wäre noch:
- Server: Rat von Dalaran
- Fraktion: Horde

Ich suche jemanden mit dem ich mich gut verstehe (was man wohl erst hinterher merkt) und mit dem ich nett leveln kann, später den Endcontent bestreiten kann und bei Bedarf auch ein Arena-Team bilden könnte (auch wenn mir das nicht so wichtig ist).

Ich hoffe jemand hat Intresse. Einen schönen tag noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Danjell (30. Juli 2009)

Hallöchen, suche jemand zum werben auf dem Server:
Kult der Verdammten
Allianzseite

Mir gehts hauptsächlich ums Mount und die geschenkten Level für meinen Twink.
Stehe aber gerne mit Rat/Tat und etwas Gold und meinem Mainchar zur Seite.

Wochentags bin ich von 20-22h online und am WE abends länger.
Bin berufstätige Casualgamerin.
Helfe gerne und bin auch in einer Gilde mit netten Leuten,
also wer bei uns aufm Server anfangen mag, Rollenspiel nicht abgeneigt ist, melde sich bei:
ICQ 293640300 
oder hier über PN.

LG Danjell 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 11Raiden (30. Juli 2009)

Danjell schrieb:


> Hallöchen, suche jemand zum werben auf dem Server:
> Kult der Verdammten Allianzseite
> 
> Mir gehts hauptsächlich ums Mount und die geschenkten Level für meinen Twink. Stehe aber gerne mit Rat/Tat und etwas Gold und meinem Mainchar zur Seite.
> ...


So eine Schei.e! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Warum Allianz auf einem von Horde dominierten Server *heult* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*schnieft*


----------



## Bragaz (30. Juli 2009)

Ich hatte zwar vorgestern schonma reingepostet, aber da der eine der mich anschrieb bisher nicht mehr online war, gehe ich erstmal von wenig interesse aus.
Also hier noch einmal!!!

Suche einen ReRoll-Partner!
Fraktion am besten Horde (hab schon einen allianz schurken auf 80),
Server egal - solange es ein PvP-Server ist,
Klassenkombi ist mir ebenfalls egal, habe mich noch nicht auf eine klasse festgelegt.
WICHTIG: ich möchte es bis auf level 80 durchziehen!
Meine OnlineZeiten sind in den nächsten drei Wochen über den ganzen Tag verteilt.
Zur Kommunikation besitze ich Ts² und Mumble, den Mumbleserver KÖNNTE ich stellen, TeamSpeak wär mir lieber.

Bei interesse einfach Kontaktieren:
Xfire: Baluma
ICQ: 482051189
Zur Not geht auch eine PN an mich! ABER WIRKLICH NUR ZUR NOT!!! Denn ich schaue nicht oft in meinen buffed acc.

Wenn sich mehrere Melden kann man gegebenenfalls über eine ganze gruppe nachdenken mit der Instanzen bestritten werden können...
Meiner meinung MUSS das nähmlich keine "duoaktion" sein.

Greeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeetz
Bragaz


----------



## 11Raiden (30. Juli 2009)

Bragaz schrieb:


> Ich hatte zwar vorgestern schonma reingepostet, aber da der eine der mich anschrieb bisher nicht mehr online war, gehe ich erstmal von wenig interesse aus.
> Also hier noch einmal!!!
> 
> Suche einen ReRoll-Partner!
> ...


 Das paßt doch!

Wir haben uns geschlossen auf den RP-PvP Kult der verdammten Horde festgelegt (man kann halt nicht aus seiner Haut!).
Wir wollen zusammen den 80. Zirkel erklimmen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NickSilver (30. Juli 2009)

@11Raiden : Wie oft willste das denn noch posten? oO


----------



## biemi (31. Juli 2009)

Hallo!

Ich suche jemanden den ich werben kann um in der nächsten Woche so schnell wie möglich einen oder mehrer Chars auf 60 zu zocken.
Am besten einen Schüler, da ja derzeit Ferien sind ^^

Server: Rajaxx
Fraktion: Horde
Rasse: kann noch besprochen werden


31. Juli - 7 August wäre der Zeitraum wo ich seeehr oft on kommen könnte ;-)


Bitte meldet euch so schnell es geht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dtrain07 (31. Juli 2009)

Hallo
ich würde gerne auf dem Server 'Forscherliga' einen neuen Twink erstellen und leveln. Dafür suche ich jemanden, den ich werben kann.

Ich biete:
-Viel Erfahrung beim Leveln (habe 2 80iger)
-Viel Zeit (mehrere Stunden am Tag)
-Genug Geld für Ausbildung, Rüstung, Taschen, Mounts etc
-Viel Geduld und Ausdauer
-Auf Wunsch Leute die uns durch Inis ziehen
-Auf Stufe 60 ca 1000-2000g Startgold

Ich erwarte:
-Das ihr nicht einfach abhaut
-Spaß am Spiel

Kontaktiert mich per PN oder ICQ (362-589-247)

Gruß dtrain07


----------



## 11Raiden (31. Juli 2009)

NickSilver schrieb:


> @11Raiden : Wie oft willste das denn noch posten? oO


...^^*seufzt*


----------



## Freakypriest (31. Juli 2009)

#11Raiden als es nerft wirklich langsam.

Ich finde es ist ein Thread in dem Leute Gilden/Server whatever suchen und keine Werbeplattform.


----------



## 11Raiden (31. Juli 2009)

Freakypriest schrieb:


> #11Raiden als es nerft wirklich langsam.
> 
> Ich finde es ist ein Thread in dem Leute Gilden/Server whatever suchen und keine Werbeplattform.


Hm...
ich suche Leute und biete eine vor kurzem neugegründete Gilde als Anlaufposten.
Es ist der Thread in dem so etwas eingestellt wird.





Freakypriest schrieb:


> #11Raiden als es nerft wirklich langsam.
> 
> Ich finde es ist ein Thread in dem Leute Gilden/Server whatever suchen und keine Werbeplattform.





Totemwächter schrieb:


> Les doch mal bitte den unter tietel dort steht;
> "Twinken, *Freunde werben*, Instanzgruppen"
> Also erstmal lesen, dann posten!


Z.B. auch twinken genau!





Chelrid schrieb:


> aber man könnte seine werbe posts ja etwas kürzer fassen oder, wenn man schon geschrieben hat, ja einfach nur einen link zu seinem "werbepost" posten.


 Das habe ich mir auch schon gedacht.

Das mit dem Link ist eine gute Idee, darauf hätte ich auch selbst kommen könne und werde es sicher demnächst anwenden.

Ich danke Dir Chelrid! *verneigt sich vor einem mitdenkenden Mitmenschen*





Freakypriest schrieb:


> Ich schaue jeden Tag in diesen Thread falls was passendes für meinen Server dabei ist, oder wer anfangen möchte wie auch immer. Daher finde ich diesen Thread mehr als nüztlich. Solange man ihn nicht ausnutzt.


Ich schaue auch oft vorbei und sehe, ob sich etwas Neues ergeben hat.


----------



## Totemwächter (31. Juli 2009)

Freakypriest schrieb:


> #11Raiden als es nerft wirklich langsam.
> 
> Ich finde es ist ein Thread in dem Leute Gilden/Server whatever suchen und keine Werbeplattform.


Les doch mal bitte den unter tietel dort steht;
"Twinken, *Freunde werben*, Instanzgruppen"
Also erstmal lesen, dann posten!


----------



## Chelrid (31. Juli 2009)

Totemwächter schrieb:


> Les doch mal bitte den unter tietel dort steht;
> "Twinken, *Freunde werben*, Instanzgruppen"
> Also erstmal lesen, dann posten!



aber man könnte seine werbe posts ja etwas kürzer fassen oder, wenn man schon geschrieben hat, ja einfach nur einen link zu seinem "werbepost" posten.


----------



## Freakypriest (31. Juli 2009)

Totemwächter schrieb:


> Les doch mal bitte den unter tietel dort steht;
> "Twinken, *Freunde werben*, Instanzgruppen"
> Also erstmal lesen, dann posten!




Ich habe gelesen und es sogar verstanden!

Aber ich erkenne keinen sinn darin diesen riesen Text zich mal zu posten. Ich schaue jeden Tag in diesen Thread falls was passendes für meinen Server dabei ist, oder wer anfangen möchte wie auch immer. Daher finde ich diesen Thread mehr als nüztlich. Solange man ihn nicht ausnutzt.


----------



## dtrain07 (31. Juli 2009)

Jop das spammen nervt echt.
Habt ihn deswegen auch schon gemeldet


----------



## Chelrid (31. Juli 2009)

Update: Mein Werbe Post


----------



## 11Raiden (31. Juli 2009)

dtrain07 schrieb:


> Jop das spammen nervt echt.
> Habt ihn deswegen auch schon gemeldet


Wenn man mit einem Verhalten unzufrieden ist, so sollte man das melden, das ist völlig in Ordnung.
Ich bemühe mich, noch mehr als bisher, den allgemeinen Anstandsformen anzupassen und nicht zu vielen auf die Füße zu treten. *schwört die heilige Forentreue*


----------



## Phelps023 (31. Juli 2009)

Suche auf dem Server Forstwolf 2 Allis die sich den ganzen Tag von mir Töten lassen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zuckerbub (31. Juli 2009)

Guten Tag an alle!

Also ich wäre auf der Suche nach einem Mitspieler für Instanzen. Ich habe auf dem Server "Die Aldor" auf der Horden seite einen Todesritter erstellt, welchen ich als Tank spielen möchte. Momentaniges lvl ist 59, stehe also vor allen BC Inzen. Ich wäre auf der suche nach einem jungen (lvl 58-60) Heiler oder Heilerin, der/die gerne mit mir eine Stammgruppe für Instanzen bilden möchte. DD's dann immer random dazuholen. 

Zu Mir:

Bin während der Woche eigentlich jeden Abend zwischen 1900-2130 oder 2200 Uhr online. Die Wochenende spiele ich aber nicht. Habe jetzt seit längerer Zeit kein WOW mehr gespielt und möchte mit dem neuen Char wieder durchstarten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bin 27 Jahre alt und stehe auf witzige Mitspieler die Spass am Game haben. Besten Dank für eure Rückmeldungen.

Ingame Name: "Zuckerbub"


----------



## 11Raiden (31. Juli 2009)

Zuckerbub schrieb:


> Guten Tag an alle!
> 
> Also ich wäre auf der Suche nach einem Mitspieler für Instanzen. Ich habe auf dem Server "Die Aldor" auf der Horden seite einen Todesritter erstellt, welchen ich als Tank spielen möchte. Momentaniges lvl ist 59, stehe also vor allen BC Inzen. Ich wäre auf der suche nach einem jungen (lvl 58-60) Heiler oder Heilerin, der/die gerne mit mir eine Stammgruppe für Instanzen bilden möchte. DD's dann immer random dazuholen.


Horde ist auf dem Server meilenweit in Unterzahl.

Aber viel Glück bei Deinem Unterfangen eine schlagkräftige Truppe auf die Beine zu stellen. *winkt*


----------



## Seph018 (31. Juli 2009)

Netter Thread, da lasse ich es mir doch nicht nehmen auch mal mein Glück zu versuchen ! ^^
Würde auch gerne jemanden werben, falls Interesse besteht. Will hier nicht zu viel schreiben, kann euch natürlich Gold/Tipps und alles mögliche geben. Ob wir nur von 1-60 spielen oder bis 80 ist euch überlassen. Spiele schon ewig habe auch 2-3 80 und viele Twinks. Aber ich würde das ganz gerne auf die Server Mannoroth(PVP-Horde) und Norgannon(PVE-Ally) einschränken. meldet euch einfach per PM *wink*
auch gerne GANZ neue Spieler ! Ich erkläre gerne alles zich mal


----------



## ImbaRoXXorPriest (31. Juli 2009)

Ich suche einen Mitstreiter für einen Neuanfang. Es sollte dort kein Char vorhanden sein, sodass man von 0 anfängt. 

Ich würde auch einen Werben, um den Levelvorgang zu beschleunigen. Natürlich können wir auch ohne das Werbern anfangen. 

Bei "normalen" Neuanfändern, die nicht den Server wechseln wollen, können ruhig auf ihrem bleiben, wechsel dann auf denen rauf. Zudem sollte man bei mir mit Rat und Tat des Servers beiseite stehen und mir helfen. 

Kontaktmöglichkeiten:
Per Buffed.de Private Nachricht, alles weitere wird auf meinem TS besprochen, wenn erwünscht.


MfG


----------



## Katesh (31. Juli 2009)

Servus,

suche nette Leute auf Blackmoore (Ally) oder Der ewigen Wacht (Horde) zum gemeinsammen zocken. Ally Chars sind 80 (und kleine Twinks) und wollen nach Naxx und Ulduar, meine Horde Chars sind 70 und 34.

Bin meist abends ab 21/22 h online.

Cheers, der Dave


----------



## Hotgoblin (31. Juli 2009)

Hallo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich suche Jemand der mit einem neuen Accoutn mit mir 
bis 60 leveln möchte (werbe einen Freund). Server währe mir
komplett egal, was der Partner  spielt ist egal, 
ich spiele einen Elementarschamanen. Jeden zweiten Tag mindestens
zwei Stunden (kann auch jeder Tag und mehr Stunden sein).

TS, ICQ, MSN und Skype vorhanden.

Wer interesse hat bitte mich auf Buffed anschreiben, danke.


----------



## Maladin (1. August 2009)

Angebote / Anfragen zu der Aktion "Werbt einen Freund" oder "Rolle der Auferstehung" sind auf buffed.de nicht erwünscht. Bitte beachtet das.

/wink maladin


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. August 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> *
> ACHTUNG*: Wir geben keinerlei Garantie darauf, dass euch euer Levelpartner treu bleibt und der, der euch geworben hat, euch auch wirklich beim leveln hilft oder nur stolz mit seinem Zevra-Mount in Dalaran steht. Außerdem gehören hier nur "Angebote" hinein, die nicht gegen die AGBs verstoßen. Kein Accounttausch, keine Accountverkäufe etc.






Maladin schrieb:


> Angebote / Anfragen zu der Aktion "Werbt einen Freund" oder "Rolle der Auferstehung" sind auf buffed.de nicht erwünscht. Bitte beachtet das.
> 
> /wink maladin


ich finde der satz von lillyan kann aber leicht so gedeutet werden, dass das erlaubt ist...
ich würde vorschlagen, diesen zu ändern, oder über eine explizite erlaubnis von dieser aktion in diesem thread nachdenken


----------



## Hotgoblin (1. August 2009)

Also man kann hier Kontakt suchen mit Leuten mit
denen man WoW zocken möchte aber nicht mit Werbe einen Freund?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sinured93 (1. August 2009)

Hey liebe Comm,
Ich suche einen oder auch mehrere Leute zum "spielen" (ihr wisst schon recruit a friend verbot von buffed.de^^ lalala), um dann auf dem Server EU-Blackhand(auf Allianz-Seite) erstmal einige 60ger -später dann auch 80ger hochzuleveln.
Ich habe derzeit Urlaub bis Ende August bin daher relativ oft online.
Warum man mit mir leveln sollte?^^ :
Ich bin nett & hilfsbereit
Ich besitze einige hohe Chars auf eben dem Server
Der Server ist sehr Raidprogress orientiert (leider ist die Comm etwas ääähm ja teilweise unhöflich)
Ich selbst bin was das leveln angeht EXTREM progress orientiert (nicht für jeden etwas)

Das Leveln würde allerdings etwas anders ablaufen.. Da ich 2 Accounts besitze besteht die möglichkeit durch reines Instanz ziehen von einem (wahlweise 80 Pala /80 Todesritter/80Magier/80Krieger) in knapp 16 Stunden played von 1-60 zu kommen. Sprich an EINEM, "sehr aktiven" Tag.
Wie die Zeit eingeteilt wird entscheidet dann natürlich der Mitspieler(*hustgeworbenehust*.
Ich habe bereits Erfahrung gesammelt mit ....... da ich meinen 2ten Account selbst ........ habe und durch die Hilfe eines Freundes auf eben diese Art gelevelt habe.

Aaalso meldet euch einfach mit PN an mich,
Das hektische leveln ist etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig aber es zahlt sich aus

<<OMfg lol du n00b !gAr kei n rL oda was? >> Flame on

Und die Antwort hinterher --> Da ich so schnell Spiele spart das Zeit Ingame , ergo mehr Rl^^

EDIT: Hoffentlich macht die Zensur die buffed.de Mods wieder glücklich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sebastian1804 (2. August 2009)

Maladin schrieb:


> Angebote / Anfragen zu der Aktion "Werbt einen Freund" oder "Rolle der Auferstehung" sind auf buffed.de nicht erwünscht. Bitte beachtet das.
> 
> /wink maladin



Aber es heißt doch

Wichtig: Kontaktsuche-Sammelthread 
Twinken,* Freunde werben *, Instanzgruppen

(Das hat mich jetzt etwas gewundert^^)


----------



## rickride (2. August 2009)

grüße,


hat noch einer eine rolle der wiederauferstehung?
nach vielen monaten abstinenz will ich mal wieder reinschauen.

dass ich einen monat zahle um euch einen freimont zu ermöglichen kann ich euch im vorraus natürlich nicht versprechen.

schreibt mir eine pm.


wir könnten dann natürlich - damit das hier auch in den thread passt ^^ - zusammen spaß haben.


----------



## BossRulE (2. August 2009)

hallöchen!

wollte next week mittwoch en neuanfang auf dem Realm Todeswache machen.

Suche entweder jemanden, der mir en bissl beim lvln hilft oder einen, mit dem ich die 79 Level mache.


PM @ me falls interesse besteht.

EDIT: HORDE!


----------



## searinus (2. August 2009)

moin moin!
ich würde genr einen levelpartner haben weiß aber noch nich welcher realm und welche fraktion (warscheinlich horde)
ich würde mich für klassen wie mage/hexer/priest entscheiden!

ein tank wäre deshalb kein schlechter gedanke (pala/krieger)


----------



## hanspeterle (2. August 2009)

ich suche nen level partner für meinen krieger (71,5) und meinen jäger (48) auf dem schönen realm mal`ganis ich wollte mich mit meinem jäger auf level 80 eig ausschließlich auf pvp konzentrieren bin aber auch bei raids und inis immer gerne dabei
bei interesse :
pm im icq an 440457035

Edit : bin allianz aus leidenschaft


----------



## Howjin15 (4. August 2009)

Abend! Ich würd hier gern auf meien Thread aufmerksam machen der VOR diesem bestand 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und er ist besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...0WoW&st=360

Lg! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## VaulTier (4. August 2009)

Aloah 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich suche entweder für meine auf Heilung geskillte Lvl. 38 Druidin auf dem Realm "Garrosh" jemand gleichgesinnten, nehme aber auch ganze Gruppen für Instanzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ansonsten würde ich mich freuen auch jemanden werben zu können (Es geht mir nicht um's Mount, 3 Stück reichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) um mal wieder nen Twink anzufangen oder ganz neu auf einem anderen Realm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wissen, Hilfsbereitschaft und Freundlichkeit im Überfluss vorhanden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ihr erreicht mich auf meinen Characteren auf Garrosh (Faultier,Maerad,Cadvan) oder per MSN: a.kurda@gmx.net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Peter@buffed (4. August 2009)

Servus ich suche auf dem Server Eu/Malfurion (Allianz) noch Tapfere Mitstreiter für Old School Raids wie:

Bwl = Blackwinglair / Pechschwingenhort  (T2 Set Items)
Mc = Molten Core / Geschmolzener Kern (T1 Set Items

Das Ziel ist es Hauptsächlich T Sets zu farmen, daher würde ich nur einen von jeder Klasse mitnehmen !

Gut wären Kentnisse der Raids / sprich erfahrung schonmal drinen gewesen. 
Hauptsächlich sind Spieler der Stufe 80 gesucht gerne aber auch können Leute mit ihren Twinks mitkommen ab lvl 75 wobei es halt wie egsagt mit 80 leichter wäre (mehr DMG" mehr Heal etc")

Noch sind folgende Klassen Slots frei:

Jäger                       Druide            (Todesritter auch gern gesehen) 

Krieger                    Priester

Schamane               Schurke

Magier                    Schamane

Die Raid Zeiten können wir noch ausmachen je nachdem wie die meisten Mitspieler Zeit haben.

Bei Interesse schreibt mir eine PN 

Mfg Peter


----------



## firehawk14 (4. August 2009)

Hi Community,
ich suche jemand der mich wirbt, da in Warhammer leider die Server relativ leer sind und viele die Schnauze voll haben. ( man munkelt -15%Spieler jede Woche)
Server ist mir relativ egal, Kriterien sind
-gut bevölkert
-erwachsene Community
-KEIN pvp Server
Gewünschter Char ist ein Jäger, Fraktion Horde.

Zu meiner früheren WoW-Historie:
Ich habe mit BC angefangen und fand sehr schnell Gefallen am raiden, somit habe ich 1 1/2 Jahre mit Raiden verbracht und konnte den kompletten Content clearen. Mit Woltk habe ich eine Pause eingelegt und Anfang April wieder angefangen zu spielen. Jedoch hatte ich nach diversen Erlebnissen der ServerCommunity keine Lust mehr und neu anfagen kam für mich nicht in Frage.

Falls jemand Interesse hat bitte per PM oder im Thread


----------



## ReVert (5. August 2009)

Hallo Leute, ich suche jemand der mich wirbt, da ich vor Wotlk aufgehört hab zu spielen und jetzt wieder anfangen möchte. Nun kurz zu mir: Ich heiße Andi bin 15 Jahre alt und ein netter Zeitgenosse der jetzt vorallem in den Ferien viel Zeit zum zocken hat ;D, ich habe zum tratschen auch einen Ts2 oder Mumble server zur verfügung.
Ich würde gerne Horde auf einem gut bevölkerten Pvp Server wie Blackrock oder Frostwolf spielen.

Ihr könnt euch bei mir in ICQ unter: 469984526 melden

Ich hoffe es meldet sich jemand


----------



## NickSilver (5. August 2009)

Ich suche zur Zeit eine Level Gruppe oder zumindest einen Partner um einen Twink hochzuspielen.
Ich spiele auf dem Server Rat von Dalaran auf Seiten der Horde und möchte meinen lvl 20 Druiden auf 80 bringen und darüber hinaus die Gemeinschaft um einen Heiler erweitern.
Wer intresse hat, bitte melden. Werde natürlich warten bzw. helfen , bis ihr mein level erreicht habt um dann gemeinsam weiterzumache.


----------



## Thal23 (5. August 2009)

hey leute

suche noch leute für eine funraidgilde.-- raidzeiten immer nach absprache wie jeder zeit hat.

server: kel´thuzad

level 80 vorrausgesetzt.´

equip wird dann für jeden erarbeitet so das jeder auf nen anständigen stand kommt.

bitte per PN melden wenn interesse besteht.

mfg


----------



## Uxuxubi (5. August 2009)

Kuh für Mondscheinspaziergänge durch Mulgore gesucht!

Hallo Ihr Huftiere da draußen. Ich, ein junger männlicher Taure mit einem hang zum Gestalltwandeln, vermögend mit eigenem Vieh für gemeinsame Ausritte, suche eine hübsche junge Kuh, die mit mir die Weiden von Mulgore abgrasen möchte und gerne abends beim gemeinsamen flatulieren die Sternschnuppen zählt. Eigenheim nähe Silbermond vorhanden. Ruhige Lage!

Falls du interessiert bist melde dich einfach unter folgender Chiffré: lol1337

Gruß und Kuß 
Traumbulle85


----------



## Dalfi (5. August 2009)

Uxuxubi schrieb:


> Kuh für Mondscheinspaziergänge durch Mulgore gesucht!
> 
> Hallo Ihr Huftiere da draußen. Ich, ein junger männlicher Taure mit einem hang zum Gestalltwandeln, vermögend mit eigenem Vieh für gemeinsame Ausritte, suche eine hübsche junge Kuh, die mit mir die Weiden von Mulgore abgrasen möchte und gerne abends beim gemeinsamen flatulieren die Sternschnuppen zählt. Eigenheim nähe Silbermond vorhanden. Ruhige Lage!
> 
> ...



Vielleicht ein kleines Bissel am Thema vorbei aber sehr gut gemacht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mady my Day


----------



## Nudel_Hunter (5. August 2009)

ich suche jemande den ich werben kan am beste wäre auf rexxar horde haääte eine hilfbereite gilde die euch dan mit gold fürs lernen austaten un in der gilden bank sind genug mats also ich hoffe es meldest sich wer per pn an mich oder hir ins forum alo


----------



## NickSilver (6. August 2009)

Ich suche eine Levelgruppe bzw. einen Levelpartner.
Möchte gern einen Heiler spielen , Fraktion Horde und Server Der Rat von Dalaran.
Bevorzuge immoment den Druiden, könnte mich ejdoch auch mit nem Pala anfreunden.
Wär sehr schön wenn ich jemanden oder bis zu 4 Leute finde, mit denen man nett questen, Innis gehen und später den Endcontent erobern kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bitte melden


----------



## Assari (7. August 2009)

Suche wen mit dem Ich einen neuen Char beginnen kann und RP betreiben kann

Server: Die aldor (Horde, KdV (Alli)


----------



## Erestal (8. August 2009)

Ich suche einen Levelpartner für meinen Priester Twink auf Antonidas/Allianz. Immoment ist er Level 11.
Wäre cool wenn sich einer meldet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Plusader (8. August 2009)

Würde gerne Jemanden *für die* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 * Horde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *Seite auf dem Realm *Frostwolf* (bestbesuchtester PvP Server auf beiden Seiten, somit OpenPvP Spass garantiert) werben. Klasse passe ich gern an! Bei Bedarf! gibt es noch jemanden der mit uns (dann zu 4) hochleveln würde! 

Meldet euch einfach per PM

Bin regelmäßig on, und versteh was von meinem Handwerk 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wär auf jeden fall eine Erleichterung wenn ich es mit jemanden zu tun haben würde, der sich mit WoW etwas auskennt!


Habe mich selbst vor ein Paar Wochen werben lassen, also das Leveln geht echt Ratz Fatz!

Teamspeak vorhanden, Starterset (Taschen, Gold) wird natürlich gestellt


----------



## EPoker (8. August 2009)

Da. ich mit meinem letzten "Werber" einige Probleme mit den Online Zeiten hatte suche ich jemanden der mich per "Werbt einen Freund" einläd und mit dem ich dann gemeinsam leveln kann- ich bräuchte dann aber einige Informationen zur Person und Online Zeiten usw... . Diese Sachen  werden per PN besprochen denn "Nix genaues weis man nicht" =)
Server und Fraktion stehen jedoch schon fest...
Serverie Arguswacht

Fraktion:Allianz

Ich werde einen Hunter spielen was tankendes wäre ganz gut... Kann aber auch gerne nen weiterer DD oder nen Healer sein - ist euch überlassen...
TS²/Skype/ICQ ist vorhanden wäre schön wenn ihr es ebenfalls habt sonst aber auch kein Problem =)

Würde mich freuen wenn sich jemand bei mir meldet =)


Grüße Epoker = )


----------



## Skorpi42 (8. August 2009)

Skorpii auf dem Server Nethersturm sucht eine 10er Raidgruppe für Naxx . Ich bin eine Holy Prieterin. Leider kann ich nur Samstags und Sonntags so ab 13 bis 18 Uhr Raiden.
Villt haben ja einige Lust und Zeit mit mir um diese Umgewöhnliche Zeit zu Raiden würde mich freuen.

Grüße Skorpii


----------



## Kabamaan (9. August 2009)

Gut neuer versuch

ICh suche einen Parnter der mit mir auf 70 Levelt. Ich selber werde einen Draenei Schamanen spielen. Hintergrund ist eine  Gilde die BC Instanzen Raidet, wo nur 70er aufegommen werden. Nicht erlaubt sind Todesritter. Ich werde 100g Startgold sponsoren. Server is "das Syndikat" (RP-PVP) und die fraktion wäre allianz. 

Kontakt ICQ: 483-865-008

Mfg Sêphiroth (mein Schamane)


----------



## gnomios (10. August 2009)

Hi alle zusammen ich bin ein lvl 20 Schamane der einen Questparnter sucht auf dem Server Gilneas!
nur einfaches lvln damit es halt mehr Spaß macht bei Intresse eine Mail an die Adresse Emre170396@yahoo.de



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NickSilver (10. August 2009)

Ich veruchs nochmal ^^

Ich suche für meinen derzeit Level 54 Magier einen Levelpartner.
Fraktion: Horde
Server: Der Rat von Dalaran

Eure Klasse ist egal.
Würde gern zusammen bis 80 leveln und auch gerne, wenn du Lust hast, zusammen den Endcontent bestreiten.

Hoffe es meldet sich einer oder sogar mehrere, dass wir ne 5er gruppe voll kriegen. Aber mit einem wär ich ganz zufrieden^^


----------



## Soladra (11. August 2009)

Also ich hab zwar schon nen Acc aber ich würde trotzdem gerne mit einem von euch lvln. Server ,Fraktion und Co sind mir Wurst, ih knn mich besonders gut bei den Elfen aus. Meldet euch per PN bei mir!
Ich beherrsche folgende Klassen, kann mich aber auch mit was neuem anfreunden: Hunter, Druide,DK,Shami
Lg Sola


----------



## 11Raiden (11. August 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> Also ich hab zwar schon nen Acc aber ich würde trotzdem gerne mit einem von euch lvln. Server ,Fraktion und Co sind mir Wurst, ih knn mich besonders gut bei den Elfen aus. Meldet euch per PN bei mir!
> Ich beherrsche folgende Klassen, kann mich aber auch mit was neuem anfreunden: Hunter, Druide,DK,Shami.


Laut Buffed bist Du ein 97er Jahrgang (hört sich an wie ein guter Wein) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich spiele meist erst abends (fühestens 20 Uhr). Ich glaub, das ist zu spät für Dich oder?


----------



## Soladra (11. August 2009)

,ach keine witze.1. Sind Ferien, 2. Darf ich selbst wenn schule ist bist 10 oder 11 auf bleiben und 3. schreit man das Alter einer Frau NIEMALS durch die gegend!!!!


----------



## 11Raiden (12. August 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> ,ach keine witze.1. Sind Ferien, 2. Darf ich selbst wenn schule ist bist 10 oder 11 auf bleiben und 3. schreit man das Alter einer Frau NIEMALS durch die gegend!!!!


Ehm sorry, wenn Du Dich angegriffen fühlst, aber ich bin ein älterer Semester und wir würden dann sicher nicht nur in der Ferienzeit leveln.

Es geht ja grad darum, ob Du Abends in der Woche länger Zeit hast, weil ich frühstens erst um 20 Uhr Zeit habe.

Solltes Du Dich angegriffen fühlen, so tut es mir Leid, das war nicht meine Absicht, sondern ich wollte für mich Klarheit im Dunklen schaffen. ^^

Mit dem jung(fräulichen) Alter von +/- 12 Jahren, würde ich nicht von einer Frau sondern von einem Mädchen oder Jugendlichen reden.
Das ist die Antwort von dem Vater von 2 kleinen Kindern.

PS: Die meisten Menschen in Deinem Alter spielen überwiegend Nachmittags und nicht so sehr stark Abends. Das Du in Deinem Alter bist 10 bis 11 Uhr spielen darfst, empfinde ich als bemerkenswert!


----------



## Garviel Loken (12. August 2009)

Tach und aufgepasst !!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich suche jemanden, der Lust hat auf dem Server Garrosh mit mir zusammen zu leveln. Ich hab jetzt nebenbei noch einen Schamanen angefangen, könnte eine eigene 3 Mann Gilde mit 6 Fächern bieten, und wirklich Konzentration auf meinen neuen Char. KLasse und Rasse sind mir vollkommen egal, ich will später jedenfalls mal auf Schaden gehen.

Also, wenn Du Interesse hast, meld Dich einfach hier oder per pn - achso, wichtig ! Bitte nur Leute über 18 melden


----------



## ImbaRoXXorPriest (12. August 2009)

Ich suche jemanden zum Leveln oder Werben. Werben ist hier kein Muss! Ich möchte wie folgt leveln:

Fraktion: Egal
Klasse: Egal
Server: Egal

Also habt ihr freie Auswahl. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kontakt oder Brieftaube, Deutsche Post, E-Mail, Telefon, Handy, ICQ, XFire, Fax oder einfach über eine Private Nachricht.

Ich bitte Euch, einem Server zu nehmen, der etwas erwachsen angestellt ist. 

Onlinezeiten:
Mo, Di, Mi, Do, Fr, Sa, So:
Nach Absprache.

Interesse, dann baut mit mir Kontakt auf!


----------



## Demitrius (12. August 2009)

ImbaRoXXorPriest schrieb:


> Ich suche jemanden zum Leveln oder Werben. Werben ist hier kein Muss! Ich möchte wie folgt leveln:
> 
> Fraktion: Egal
> Klasse: Egal
> ...



hmmm, liest sich so als ob deine tolle neue Gilde die du hier aufgebaut hast iwie nich mehr iss oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schu (12. August 2009)

HI all suche ne gruppe auf Teldrassil für inzen und raids ab lvl 75 mein char heißt sync da ich ein dd krieger bin wäre es das beste wenn sich ein heiler 2dd ´s und nen tank melden würden aber auch in diesem lvl bereich wenn ihr lust habt pn an mich oder halt ingame /w sync  ich hoffe dass wenn sich die leute melden mir auch sozusagen treu bleiben und nit nach einer woche sagen "ey kein bock mehr usw" desweiteren suche ich leute die mir helfen mich auf lvl 80ig zu ziehen also wenn wer zeit zuviel und spaß am spiel hat meldet euch dann bitte ingame 

lg Sync


----------



## Feltor (12. August 2009)

Ich suche eine nette Gilde auf Destromath ( PVP ) zum anfänglichen raiden im 80er Bereich.
Im Moment bin ich grade ein lv 30 Jäger, aber ich werde in spätestens 2 Wochen lv 80 erreicht haben.

Habe schon viel Erfahrung in Naxxramas, Ulduar, usw. mit anderen Klasen.
Kenne alle momentan bekannten Guides zu Raid Bossen in WotLK.

Freundliche Grüße der Jägerin,Infanti.


----------



## Selka (12. August 2009)

Hey ,
Ich suche wenn für ein neu anfang ich habe bereits ein World of Warcraft acc und muss dewegen nicht mehr angeworben werden^^ ( Ich wurde euch anwerben Need 3xmehr EP^^ )
Naja ich spiele relativ viel , Der sever ist mir egal ich wurde gerne auf einem PvP sever spielen aber wenn nicht denn ist auch nicht so wichtig , Fraktion ist auch egal 
Jeder der sich angesprochen fühlt bitte per Privat Nachricht melden 
MFG Selka 

Ps: Ich habe bereits ein WoW acc kann also nicht mehr angeworben werden - Ich kann aber euch anwerben


----------



## dtrain07 (13. August 2009)

Hallo
ich würde gerne auf dem Server 'Forscherliga' einen neuen Twink erstellen und leveln. Dafür suche ich jemanden, den ich werben kann.

Ich biete:
-Viel Erfahrung beim Leveln (habe 2 80iger)
-Viel Zeit (mehrere Stunden am Tag)
-Genug Geld für Ausbildung, Rüstung, Taschen, Mounts etc
-Viel Geduld und Ausdauer
-Auf Wunsch Leute die uns durch Inis ziehen
-Zusätzliches Geld je nach Stufe:
10 - 20 Gold
20 - 50 Gold (zusätzlich bezahle ich euer Mount)
30 - 75 Gold
40 - 100 Gold (zusätzlich bezahle ich euer Epic-Mount)
50 - 150 Gold
60 - 300 Gold

Ich erwarte:
-Das ihr nicht nach 3 Tagen abhaut
-Spaß am Spiel

Kontaktiert mich per PN oder ICQ (362-589-247)

Gruß dtrain07


----------



## 11Raiden (13. August 2009)

dtrain07 schrieb:


> 1. -Auf Stufe 60 ca 500g-1000g Startgold
> 2. Ich erwarte:-Das ihr nicht nach 3 Tagen abhaut


1. ich würde es staffeln, dann motiviert es mehr:

10: 5-15 Gold
20: 10-25 Gold
30: 15-35 Gold
40: 20 -50 Gold
50: 25-100 Gold
60: 500-800Gold

Das macht günstigstenfalls 575 Gold und höchstens 1025Gold.
So ist gewährleistet, dass Du zahlst und dass der andere bei der Stange gehalten wird. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2. Ist mit diesem System gut gewährleistet, dass derjenige Welcher bis 60 dabei bleibt.


----------



## dtrain07 (13. August 2009)

Vielen Dank für deinen Tipp, ich habs mal in meinen Beitrag eingebaut : 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selka (13. August 2009)

Hey ,
Ich suche wenn für ein neu anfang ich habe bereits ein World of Warcraft acc und muss dewegen nicht mehr angeworben werden^^ ( Ich wurde euch anwerben Need 3xmehr EP^^ )
Naja ich spiele relativ viel , Der sever ist mir egal ich wurde gerne auf einem PvP sever spielen aber wenn nicht denn ist auch nicht so wichtig , Fraktion ist auch egal 
Jeder der sich angesprochen fühlt bitte per Privat Nachricht melden 
MFG Selka 

Ps: Ich habe bereits ein WoW acc kann also nicht mehr angeworben werden - Ich kann aber euch anwerben


----------



## Garviel Loken (13. August 2009)

He, reicht Dir einer nicht ? ^^


----------



## Mungamau (13. August 2009)

Ich suche jemanden zum *Werben!*

Server:    Blackhand
Fraktion:  Allianz
Start?:     Am besten sofort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was biete ich Euch?
Gutes Umfeld und Respektierung der Persönlichkeit, freie Auswahl an Rasse+Klasse!

Was erwarte ich von Euch?
Dabei bleiben und es ernst meinen.


MfG Mungamau


----------



## Darussios (15. August 2009)

Suche WoW-Zockerin für schöne Stunden zu zweit.

Och shit falsches Forum.

Spaß beiseite:

Suche jemanden zum werben, zwecks Twinks schneller hochziehen

Server: Mug'thol

Fraktion: Horde

Onlinezeiten: Praktisch von morgens bis abends on, bis Anfang September


Details per PN


----------



## Mungamau (15. August 2009)

Nun, da ich gesehen habe, dass sich niemand meldet, suche ich einen fürs *Twinken!*

Server:    Blackhand
Fraktion:  Allianz
Start?:     Am besten sofort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was biete ich Euch?
Gutes Umfeld und Respektierung der Persönlichkeit, freie Auswahl an Rasse+Klasse!

Was erwarte ich von Euch?
Dabei bleiben und es ernst meinen.


MfG Mungamau


----------



## Paktler (16. August 2009)

Ich suche jemanden zum Twinken auf Blackhand!

Fraktion: egal
Klasse: egal

Interesse?


----------



## Selka (16. August 2009)

Hey ,
Ich suche wenn für ein neu anfang ich habe bereits ein World of Warcraft acc und muss dewegen nicht mehr angeworben werden^^ ( Ich wurde euch anwerben Need 3xmehr EP^^ )
Naja ich spiele relativ viel , Der sever ist mir egal ich wurde gerne auf einem PvP sever spielen aber wenn nicht denn ist auch nicht so wichtig , Fraktion ist auch egal 
Jeder der sich angesprochen fühlt bitte per Privat Nachricht melden 
MFG Selka 

Ps: Ich habe bereits ein WoW acc kann also nicht mehr angeworben werden - Ich kann aber euch anwerben


----------



## Vaille (16. August 2009)

Servus,
Ich suche einen Partner  zum werben und zum schnellen lvln.
Ich heiße Jan bin 23 Jahre alt und relativ oft online. Klassen können ja angepasst werden.

Server: Shattrath
Fraktion: HORDE

Bei Interesse schickt mir einfach ne PM.

MfG Jan


----------



## Seydo (16. August 2009)

Ich möcht mir nen Mage hoch leveln und da ich ne faule socke bin aber schnell 80 sein will such ich jemand zum werben.

Server wär Frostmourn und Fraktion horde.

Der level partner sollte erfahrung haben und auch viel zeit wäre von vorteil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich gebe am anfang 100g (sollte für alle skills reichen) und nach jeder mount stufe (also level 20 und level 40) zahl ich das mount

Ich bin fast jeden tag online und hab auch immer zeit, richte mich da ganz nach dem geworbenen.

Ab 60 gibst dann zum dankeschön noch mal 200g um die restliche gesunde reise meines level Partnes zu unterstützen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wer interesse hat einfach bei mir melden.

Edit: Fals das geld für die skills nicht reichen sollte hab ich natürlich noch rücklagen auf die zugegriffen werden könn.


----------



## DerFisch85 (16. August 2009)

aloha!

suche in nicht ganz so naher zukunft jemanden, um 'nen twink zu leveln. muss niemanden werben, muss auch nicht geworben werden, macht zu 2t einfach nur mehr fun. hier dann 'n paar "fakten":

server: wenn's nach mir geht ein pve-server, bevorzugt baelgun

fraktion: allianz

klasse: ich hab vor, 'nen druiden zu spielen, passt also eig alles.

bei interesse einfach ma 'ne pm schicken, wenn net auch gut.

bis denne


----------



## xandy (16. August 2009)

Hallo,ich suche jemanden der mich werben könnte weil ich WoW noch einmal eine Chance geben möchte.
Ich würde mir es morgen in der Früh flott besorgen und wir können gleich loslegen.

Was ich von euch erwarte:
.geistige Reife ( ich hab echt keinen Bock mit einer Nervensäge zu lvln).

.finanzielle Unterstützung sprich:genügend Gold für Skills und alle drei Mounts+Ausbildung(20,40,60),dann mit Level 60 so 50 Gold Startgold fürs weitere ,,Leben´´.

.Verstädniss für meine aktuelle private Situation(mein Vater liegt im Spital das heißt ich müsste jeden Tag für 1-2 Stunden weg und Sachen für ihn erledigen)=dieser Punkt liegt mir ganz besonders am Herzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

.Ts wäre echt von Vorteil :=)

.Ein Ziehservice wäre echt ein mega-fettes + (Leine hab ich dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Was ich biete :
.Mehr als 2 Jahre WoW Erfahrung(darunter sehr viel level Erfahrung) das heißt ihr würdet es nicht mit einem Noob zu tun haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



.und natürlich auch Verständniss für euer Rl ,dennoch würd ich das gern flott über die Bühne bringen :=)

Ich würde am liebsten einen Allianz Paladin zocken (protection vermute ich ),was ihr spielt bleibt euch überlassen..
Der Server auf dem wir spielen sollte gut besucht sein aber dennoch eine nette Community vorweisen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Das wärs dann wenn ihr Interesse habt eine PN an mich.
Ich freue mich auf ein erfolgreiches Leveln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
MfG Xandy


----------



## Nimophelio (16. August 2009)

Suche jemanden der bereit wäre mich zu werben. Wenn ihr meine e-mail Addy dafür haben möchtet schreibt mir einfach ne PN. Bin auch bereit bis lvl 60 mit demjenigen zu lvln. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Prinz Aldi (17. August 2009)

Hallo,

ich spiele auf dem REAL: Gilneas und habe dort einen Charakter mit dem Namen "Vitara". Ich suche für die Eiskrone Mitspieler für die Endquest "Blutbanns Schicksal". Das kniffelige an dieser 80+ Quest [für 5 Mann], der Typ hat 425 K Life und man kann nur mit Leuten diese Quest machen, die diese auch haben. Andere Mitspieler, die Sie schon beendet haben oder nicht quialifiziert sind, können Dich/mich als Mitspieler nicht sehen. Mir ist der genaue Begriff für diese Art von Quets entfallen, glaube nennt sich "instanziierte" Quest oder so ähnlich.

Schreibt mich einfach an 

Name:"Vitara" 
Realm: Gilneas 
Onlinezeiten: 24/ 7 ^^


----------



## Selka (17. August 2009)

Hey ,
Ich suche wenn für ein neu anfang ich habe bereits ein World of Warcraft acc und muss dewegen nicht mehr angeworben werden^^ ( Ich wurde euch anwerben Need 3xmehr EP^^ )
Naja ich spiele relativ viel , Der sever ist mir egal ich wurde gerne auf einem PvP sever spielen aber wenn nicht denn ist auch nicht so wichtig , Fraktion ist auch egal 
Fals wir auf Dalvengyr anfangen wurden wer Gold kein Problem genau so wie hilfe 

Jeder der sich angesprochen fühlt bitte per Privat Nachricht melden 
MFG Selka 

Ps: Ich habe bereits ein WoW acc kann also nicht mehr angeworben werden - Ich kann aber euch anwerben


----------



## Drakhgard (17. August 2009)

Wir sind jetzt zu zweit unterwegs (geworben) auf dem Server Frostwolf. Meistens nachmittags bis spät nachts online, aber kann auch einmal früher sein.
Wir suchen aber noch einen dritten, den ich werben kann. Unser Plan ist es, effektiv durch Inis zu leveln (was bisher bei 2 Chars schon verdammt gut funktionierte).

Unsere erste Kombination Magier - Hexenmeister ist schon erfolgreich gewesen und über 60 (Hexenmeister kurz vor lvl 80!)
Unsere jetztige Kombination ist Schamane (Resto) - Krieger (Def). Diese möchten wir erfolgreich fertig spielen (derzeit lvl 45, kurze Pause).

Demnächst werden wir mit Druide (Balance) - Druide (Feral) auffahren und suchen eventuell noch einen werbbaren Mitstreiter, der lustig ist und wenn möglich über 18 (aber kein Problem wenn unter, solang Verhalten stimmt). Hohe Aktivität ist Grundvorraussetzung. Mit 2-3 Stunden ist man schlecht bedient, da wir volles Programm machen. Man sollte also viel Zeit mitbringen (Schüler haben eh Ferien, deswegen bei denen schonmal kaum ein Problem).

Wenn ihr also vorhabt einen neuen Account zu eröffnen (alten verkauft, daten vergessen, etc...), seid ihr hier goldrichtig!


Also um es nochmal zusammenzufassen:

Server: Frostwolf
Fraktion: Horde
----------------------
Spielzeiten: meistens ab 17:00 Uhr, ggf. auch einmal ab 15:00 Uhr; oft Open End
Klassenkombis: Immer mind. 1 Tank und 1 Healer in der Levelgruppe dabei (da für Inis einfach viel komfortabler); am besten so, dass man sich nicht gegenseitig das Gear wegrolled;
Zubehör: TS2 installiert + Headset mitbringen; ggf. Skype, aber TS2 hat Vorrang!
Sonstige Anforderungen: Neues WoW (d.h. DU wirst von MIR geworben), 18+ (Ausnahmen erlaubt), Brain vorhanden, Spielerfahrung vorhanden (keine WoW-Neulinge!!), Sympathie vorhanden, Humor vorhanden, Fairness & Ehrlichkeit vorhanden, Umgangsformen vorhanden;
----------------------
Sonstige Informationen:
Geld für Skills und dergleichen wird durch das Auktionshaus eigenfinanziert (Berufe, Random Drops, Handelsgeschick, ...). Wenn Vertrauen + Sympathie vorhanden, geben wir gerne etwas ab.

Kontakt via ICQ:
426706577

Kontakt via MSN:
Inevertellmyname@hotmail.com

Oder hier via PN (ICQ/MSN aber bevorzugt!)

*PS: Es können sich mehrere Leute melden, die geworben werden wollen! Leveln bis Lvl 60 garantieren wir!*


----------



## Terrorspawn (18. August 2009)

Suche jemanden, den ich werben kann um bis lvl 60 3x exp zu bekommen.  2 Meiner Freunde haben das gemacht, und das ist einfach nur lächerlich das ich für lvl 21 bis lvl 22 länger brauche als die von 38-41 ^^. Das versuche ich zu ändern.

Meine Onlinezeiten:
Mo-Mi: ca 18:00 Uhr - ca 12:00 Uhr /01:00 Uhr
Do+Fr: ca 14:00 Uhr - ca 12:00 Uhr /01:00 Uhr
Wochendende: Wenn nichts ansteht, 24/7 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Server und Fraktion ist aber bereits ausgewählt. Und zwar:

Server: Eredar 
Fraktion: Horde

Was ich von euch/dir erwarte:
Ungefähr gleiche Onlinezeiten und ein Alter, bei dem man sich auch traut nein zu seiner Mum zu sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. 
Keine Lust auf "Ich muss jetzt ins Bett".

Falls ihr Interesse habt schickt mir eine PM


----------



## Vedhoc (18. August 2009)

Ich bin bereit mich werben zu lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*Ich will:*
---------------------------------
* Allianz spielen
* Mir MEINE Klasse selbst aussuchen
* Die Mount und Ausbildungskosten bezahlt bekommen
* nicht trödeln sonder zugig hochzocken.. wenn möglich mehr als 1 char
---------------------------------

*Ich biete:*
---------------------------------
* Ehrfahrung in WoW, kein Neuling (hab auch 80er, will zweitaccount)
* Brain
* witz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ohne das obengennante zu vernachlässigen
---------------------------------


Interesse?

PN an mich 

jakobneubauer94 --> Skype


----------



## Samolun (18. August 2009)

suche wen auf lothar der stufe 34-38 ist(ich bin 36) und mir bischen questet. bin frost mage. ein retri oder schurke waeren ideal weil gegner dann inerhalb von 2-3sek down sind. also whispert auf lothar

Brucker an auf Horde und questet mit mir. Bin ab morgen 20uhr fast immer online




++++bin Erfahren, hab 2 80er aber leider auf Allianz Seite^^


----------



## Selka (20. August 2009)

Hey ,
Ich suche wenn für ein neu anfang ich habe bereits ein World of Warcraft acc und muss dewegen nicht mehr angeworben werden^^ ( Ich wurde euch anwerben Need 3xmehr EP^^ )
Naja ich spiele relativ viel , Der sever ist mir egal ich wurde gerne auf einem PvP sever spielen aber wenn nicht denn ist auch nicht so wichtig , Fraktion ist auch egal 
Jeder der sich angesprochen fühlt bitte per Privat Nachricht melden 
MFG Selka 

Ps: Ich habe bereits ein WoW acc kann also nicht mehr angeworben werden - Ich kann aber euch anwerben


----------



## Gartarus (20. August 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich suche jemanden der auf Zuluhed mit mir Arena(2v2) macht bin Todesritter.
Nähere Informationen PM an me

mfg
Gartarus


----------



## Sebastian1804 (20. August 2009)

Hallo ^^ 
Ich würde gerne einen Neustart (Acc vorhanden, würde anwerben zur Not.) machen.
Mir wäre es ganz lieb auf der Hordenseite zu spielen, da ich bereits auf der Allianz 80er Charaktere habe.
Ich selber werde die Rolle eines Tauren Schamanen übernehmen (Ele). Beim Server würde ich gerne auf Nozdormu(normal),
DsH(Rp-PvE) oder ZdC(Rp-PvE) spielen.
Andere Dinge können per PN ausgetauscht werden.
LG


----------



## Shinuby (20. August 2009)

Hallo Liebe Buffed Community

Ich will mal wieder WoW eine chance Geben und suche deshalb jemanden zum werben =)

Mein Vorstellung

- Server: Onyxia

- Mein Charakter: Undead Hexer ( wenn es klappt auch mehrere bis 60 )

- kompletter Neuanfang ( Account vorhanden )

- Deshalb kann ich euch leider nicht die Fähigkeits- und Mountkosten erstatten


Was ich euch bieten kann

- Reife

- Erfahrung

- Humor 

- Ergeiz


//Also wenn jemand lust hat pm an mich//

Greetings Shinuby


----------



## -Gotteshand- (25. August 2009)

Hallo Buffed Community!

Kurz zu mir ich bin 25 Jahre Alt und die Gamecom hat mich dazu gebracht wieder mit wow anzufangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...hab mit WOW 2006 angefangen, paar Monate nach BC war aber bei mir schluss, durch Hausbrand, hab mein Account mit mühe und not reaktivieren können.

Ich suche eine Gilde die gerade anfängt zu leveln, das wir alles gemeinsam erleben können, Teamspeak 2 und Headset ist natürlich vorhanden!


ich habe auf der silbernen Hand noch ein 66er Krieger, wollte aber neu beginnen egal auf welchen Server. Char weiss ich noch nicht so genau, das was gebraucht wird.

Persönlich hab ich sehr viel Zeit, bin ein netter Typ. und pflege gerne ein familiäres verhältnis zur Gilde. da ich ja auch schon was Älter bin wäre es super wenn ihr über 18-30 Jahre Alt seit.


habt ihr Intresse an mir dann schreibt mich einfach an über PN

Ich würde mich freuen.


gruß 

Gotteshand


----------



## Bumblebeeboy (25. August 2009)

Hi Leute ich suche einen der lust hat sich von mir werben zu lassen würde gerne auf ally seite neu anfangen, und sollte schon 18 jahre alt sein und kein dauer zocker sein! pn an mich bitte lieben gruß:-)


----------



## manaman122 (26. August 2009)

Hallo ich würde gern jemanden Werben ,sodass wir beide dann 2 odeer 3 Chars hochspielen und in den Genuss der 3fachen EXP kommen.

Server und Fraktion können wir dann besprechen wenn du dich bei mir gemeldet hast = ICQ: 458-570-920

Ihr benötigt mindestens den Classic Key damit wir zusammen spielen können,ob ihr euch gleich eine Gamecard kauft ist euch überlassen weil ihr sowieso einen Freimonat bekommt.

Ausserdem solltet ihr...

... so oft wie möglich on sein (24/7 wird natürlich nicht verlangt,Reallife geht vor)
...wenn es geht ein Headset haben und Skype besitzen (nicht unbedingt)

... nett sein und nicht gleich bei allem ausflippen


Wenn ihr den Kriterien entsprecht dann Addet mich im icq oder in skype

skype add:manaman97

und schreibt mir eine Nachricht.


----------



## manaman122 (26. August 2009)

Kazark schrieb:


> Aha .. ein von Buffed authorisierter Phischer.
> 
> Gibts schon ne loginmaske bei buffed wo mein seine Zugangsdaten eingibt oder kommt das noch?
> 
> ...



lol ich  hab das nur dazu geschrieben bzw von meinem anderen thread auf darkwow kopiert wil immer leute verlangen das ich denen den key stelle damit sie dann abhauen können und sich einen ablachen das sie nun für umme nen acc haben


----------



## Terrorspawn (26. August 2009)

Suche jemanden, den ich werben kann um bis lvl 60 3x exp zu bekommen. 2 Meiner Freunde haben das gemacht, und das ist einfach nur lächerlich das ich für lvl 21 bis lvl 22 länger brauche als die von 38-41 ^^. Das versuche ich zu ändern.

Meine Onlinezeiten:
Mo-Mi: ca 18:00 Uhr - ca 12:00 Uhr /01:00 Uhr
Do+Fr: ca 14:00 Uhr - ca 12:00 Uhr /01:00 Uhr
Wochendende: Wenn nichts ansteht, 24/7 tongue.gif.

Server und Fraktion ist aber bereits ausgewählt. Und zwar:

Server: Eredar
Fraktion: Horde

Was ich von euch/dir erwarte:
Ungefähr gleiche Onlinezeiten und ein Alter, bei dem man sich auch traut nein zu seiner Mum zu sagen smile.gif.
Keine Lust auf "Ich muss jetzt ins Bett".

Falls ihr Interesse habt schickt mir eine PM


----------



## todi251 (26. August 2009)

Hallo,
Suche jemand nettes den ich werben könnte um die wahrscheinlich allen bekannten Vorteile zuhaben, für die Leute die sie nicht kennen hier nochmal die Vorteile:

1) man levelt zusammen 3x mal schneller
2) jedes 2te level kann der Geworbene dem Werber ein level schenken ( dies werde ich aber für einen anderen char nutzen da wir dann so zusammen schnell auf 80 kommen)
3) 1 frei Monat
4) Wenn der Geworbene auf lvl 60 steigt bekomme ich ein besonderes Mount ( was meiner Meinung nach aber nicht so gut aussieht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Die Person sollte über 18 sein, aber könnt euch gerne auch melden wenn ihr Jünger seit will nur nicht mit jmd zusammen spielen der sehr kindisch ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Zudem wäre es gut wenn man sich vorher einmal im TS (sollte vorhanden sein) unterhalten kann um zugucken ob man miteinander aus kommt, da man ja ne menge zeit ab dann verbringt.
Die Charakter würden auf der Hordler auf dem Server Gul'dan werden.
Bei Intresse einfach hier melden oder per ICQ 302951018

mfg Tim


----------



## Sebastian1804 (26. August 2009)

Huhu^^ 
Also ich suche jemanden, der mit mir gerne einen Char leveln will.

Server : Perenolde wäre nice, würde mich allerdings anpassen.
Fraktion : nach Allianz möchte ich nun gerne mal Horde spielen.

Ich werde die Rolle eines Tauren Schamanen übernehmen =)

Ich bin bereit jemanden zu werben (haha -.- wer ist das nicht xD ),muss aber nicht.


----------



## HappyChaos (27. August 2009)

Huhu,ich suche jemanden,der sich von mir werben lassen möchte und Horde auf dem Server Dalvengyr mit mir hochspielen würde,da ich höchstwahrscheinlich einen UD Priester nehmen würde.Bitte keiner,der nach 30lvl sagt "ne,hab kb mehr,bin wieder alli zocken" sondern das zumindest bis 60 durchziehen würde.Alles weitere kann man ja dann per PM besprechen.


----------



## todi251 (27. August 2009)

Hallo,
Suche jemand nettes den ich werben könnte um die wahrscheinlich allen bekannten Vorteile zuhaben, für die Leute die sie nicht kennen hier nochmal die Vorteile:

1) man levelt zusammen 3x mal schneller
2) jedes 2te level kann der Geworbene dem Werber ein level schenken ( dies werde ich aber für einen anderen char nutzen da wir dann so zusammen schnell hoch leveln können und ca das gleiche lvl haben )
3) Wenn der Geworbene 2 Monate abboniert hat bekomme ich ein Mount ( was meiner Meinung nach aber nicht so gut aussieht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Die Person sollte über 18 sein, aber könnt euch gerne auch melden wenn ihr Jünger seit will nur nicht mit jmd zusammen spielen der sehr kindisch ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Zudem wäre es gut wenn man sich vorher einmal im TS (sollte vorhanden sein) unterhalten kann um zugucken ob man miteinander aus kommt, da man ja ne menge zeit ab dann verbringt.
Die Charakter würden auf der Hordler auf dem Server Gul'dan werden.
Bei Intresse einfach hier melden oder per ICQ 302951018

mfg Tim


----------



## todi251 (28. August 2009)

Ne denke ich nicht^^ nur nachdem 2 andere direkt ne Suche hintermir gepostet haben wollte ich nicht erst der 3te sein der gesehen wird da ich nur schon sehr lange suche^^

ICH SUCHE AUCH NOCH IMMER^^

Horde oder Allianz is mittlerweile egal^^


----------



## Plusader (28. August 2009)

Hallo du da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*I*ch suche hiermit jemanden den ich für WoW begeistern kann. Fraktion ist mir dabei eigentlich egal, und meinen Char passe ich eurem an, sodass wir flott unterwegs sind.

*I*ch habe bereits einen Account und würde dich / euch werben, um mit dir / euch dann sehr schnell ein paar Chars hochzuspielen.
Ich besitze bereits Erfahrung mit "Werbt einen Freund", und weiss somit wie man am effizientesten damit umzugehn hat.

*I*ch stelle euch natürlich fürs Leveln Startkapital, Gold, sowie die Mounts zur Verfügung.

*D*er Server auf dem wir spielen könnten, wäre bevorzugt *Frostwolf*, da ich dort meine Charaktere habe. Er ist sehr sehr gut bevölkert und bietet sowohl auf Allianz als auch auf Horde seite gute Entfaltungsmöglichkeiten, was Raids CasualPvP oder Arena angeht.

*I*ch bin fast rund um die Uhr on, und kann euch mit Fragen sicher weiterhelfen, da ich ein alter weiser Hase bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *
Teamspeak* ist ebenfalls vorhanden und wird sehr gern von mir benutzt, es ist einfach lustiger, wenn man nicht alleine ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich freue mich auf euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Meldet euch einfach per Buffed Nachricht oder per ICQ 278-369-365


----------



## HappyChaos (28. August 2009)

Da ich glaube,dass es hier wenig Leute gibt,die hier reinschauen UND sich dann auch noch werben lassen,suche ich jemanden,der mit mir twinken würde auf dem Server Dalvengyr,Horde.Habe dort meine Mainchars und alleine twinken bringt nicht so viel fun.Suche vorallem wen,der nicht nach 30lvl einfach abspringt und sagt "keine Lust,zocke meinen Main wieder",sondern es bis 80 durchziehen würde.Alles weitere kann man ja ansonsten besprechen.

Mfg HappyChaos


----------



## HUNTER-LEADER (29. August 2009)

[entfernt]


----------



## Talin78 (29. August 2009)

Hallo. Ich suche jemanden den ich für Wold of Warcraft werben könnte. Solltest du auf dem Server Blackrock anfangen, kann ich Startgold sowie Taschen und Bankfächer finanzieren. Also falls du Interesse hast mit WOW zu beginnen, dann einfach mal ne PN an mich schicken.


----------



## BlenD (29. August 2009)

Hallo erstmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich suche jmd. mit dem ich NEU Hichleveln kann!
Server sind mir bis auf paar ausnahmen egal:
Destromath
Azshara
Thrall
Die Ewige Wacht
Frostwolf
Onyxia

jeden andern Server können wir gern nehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mir is egal ob über "wef" oda normal, hab bei beiden sehr viel erfahrung!

Zu mir:
Heiße Flo bin 18 und ein Wiener 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das heßt im TS mit meinem "Dialekt" klarkommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eigentlich ganz witzig und das WICHTIGSTE ist mir, das ihr auch spaß versteht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sonst machts einfach keinen spaß.
Was ich NICHT suche, sind Leute die glauben sie sind jmd. sie kennen sich super krass gut aus und sind die pro´s schlecht hin, sowas erst garned melden, btw auch bitte niemand melden der unter 15 Jahren is, sry is einfach so damit komm ich nicht kla :S

Wer interesse hat,schickt mir ne PM

PS: Ladys First 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shenoz (29. August 2009)

Hallo zusammen.

Suche jemanden, den ich werben kann, d.h. entweder jemanden der neu anfängt, oder jemanden der einen neuen account startet!
Server ist mir erstmal egal, bevorzugt aber Terrordar, da ich dort unterstützen kann.

Klassen Kombo etc. kann man dann besprechen!

Bei interesse ICQ 434818218


----------



## Kersyl (29. August 2009)

Hallöchen erstmal, liebe buffed community!

ich suche einige leute/jemanden(sollten 80 Sein^^) die/der gerne instanzen geh(t)/en, und immerhin ein paar mal in der woche zeit haben, Um mal on zu kommen/ was hören zu lassen, um ein paar heros, pdc normal usw. zu machen(vielleicht auch raids^^)
Wäre gut, wenn man schon etwas equip hat, kann aber auch ruhig ein frischer 80er dd/heiler/tank sein...wobei tanken mit frischer 80 schwer ist^^
Nun, Ich finde es nämlich immer sehr schwer Eine gruppe für eine hero zu finden, die mal nicht gilden intern stattfindet, da ich selber keine gilde habe oder in einer bin...
deswegen bräucht ich wen, um auch mal ruhig pvp zu machen, ein paar instanzen zu besuchen, ein paar quests zu machen, fun sachen zu machen wie ZG für das mount z.B oder fürs fun achievement 
Das alter ist mir egal, solange die Person sich nicht zu Kindlich aufführt kann das von mir aus auch ein 11 Jähriger sein.

Achja: ich selbst heiße Rico und bin selbst gerade mal 14, aber nicht blöd...Hatte auch nen 80er Druiden der Ulduar 10 fast komplett gesehen hat...
Immoment allerdings ist mein 80er Todesritter mein Main, da ich einen Tank Char haben will, und ich Tanken Mit DW + frost sehr interessant finde.
für die leute die meinen eq stand haben wollen, sucht Losirus im Arsenal^^
Server: kargath
alles weitere können wir dann besprechen,
per PM am besten

Bis dahin

Kersyl


----------



## Envictus (29. August 2009)

Hallo zusammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_Suche vernünftigen und halbwegs erfahrenen Partner _ den ich werben kann und zum anschließenden hochleveln eines neuen Allianz Chars. 

Bevorzugen tue ich den PvP-Server Nera'thor (Dan inlc. Startkapital für euch) und Draeneis (Ich werde einen Paladin hochspielen wollen) zum hochleveln, 

deshalb wäre eine ergänzende Klasse bzw. Skillung sehr schön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habe bereits einige Chars auf 80 und somit viel Erfahrung was das Leveln betrifft was mit dem 3x EP eh schnell gehen sollte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Viele andere wichtige Informationen und Antworten auf Fragen die ihr evtl. habt, erhaltet ihr indem ihr indem ihr mir per PN schreibt.

In Betracht ziehe ich auch- evtl. später eine Gilde zusammen zu eröffnen und evtl. auch zu zweit in der Arena und/oder in BG´s unsere neue Klasse im PvP-Bereich kennen zu lernen,

da ich mir gut vorstellen mag, dass dieser Char mein neuer Main sein wird! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also wie schon gesagt, für mehr Informationen (z.B meine Icq/Msn Adresse) und Antworten auf eure Fragen schreibt mich hier an! Grüße,

Pascal! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## allinall123 (29. August 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich möchte ein Neubegin starten, im bezug auf WoW. Deswegen würde ich mich gerne werben lassen.

Was biete ich:

-Viel WoW Erfahrung drei 80ger Chars spiele seit Anfang BC.
-Online Zeiten täglich ab ca 18:00 Uhr bis 12:00 Uhr unter der Woche am WE so viel wie nötig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


-19 Jahre Alt.

Was erwarte ich:

-Erstatung der Mount&Fähigkeitskosten
-Gut Besuchter Server (PVP) Fraktion egal
-WoW Erfahrung
-Mehre Chars hochleveln dachte so an 5 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


-TS
-Geistige Reife
-Ähnliche Online zeiten
-Anpassung bei Char kombinationen wegen schnellern levlen dd&heal

bitte alle anfragen an safian@gmx.net schicken und bitte nur ernst gemeinte.

MFG allinall123


----------



## Mindadar (29. August 2009)

Grüße. 
Ich suche einen oder mehreren Mitspieler um auf Der silbernen Hand chars hochzulvln 
Onlinezeiten werden sich gelegentlich ändern deswegen lohnt es noch nicht sie hier einzutragen. 
zu mir:
Ich bin 19. 
Hab musikgeschmack 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und tagsüber arbeitend.


----------



## Selka (29. August 2009)

Hey ,
Ich suche wenn für ein neu anfang ich habe bereits ein World of Warcraft acc und muss dewegen nicht mehr angeworben werden^^ ( Ich wurde euch anwerben Need 3xmehr EP^^ )
Naja ich spiele relativ viel , Der sever ist mir egal ich wurde gerne auf einem PvP sever spielen aber wenn nicht denn ist auch nicht so wichtig , Fraktion ist auch egal 
Jeder der sich angesprochen fühlt bitte per Privat Nachricht melden 
MFG Selka 

Ps: Ich habe bereits ein WoW acc kann also nicht mehr angeworben werden - Ich kann aber euch anwerben


----------



## CryTex (30. August 2009)

blubb


----------



## Yuvi (30. August 2009)

WeRkO schrieb:


> Ich hab Interesse die an den Sticky zu verweisen.
> 
> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=113893



---->http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=121497


----------



## tomo1 (30. August 2009)

Crytex ich finde es richtig arm, wenn man sich ein Spiel kaufen lässt. Du VERSPRICHST die 2 Monate, aber was ist ein Versprechen schon wert. Anstatt dir, hat der Werbende was zu verlieren was auch net gerade super ist. Dann auch noch Gold und Taschen finde ich eine Frechheit! Leute wie dich würde ich niemals werben...


----------



## 11Raiden (30. August 2009)

tomo1 schrieb:


> Crytex ich finde es richtig arm, wenn man sich ein Spiel kaufen lässt. Du VERSPRICHST die 2 Monate, aber was ist ein Versprechen schon wert. Anstatt dir, hat der Werbende was zu verlieren was auch net gerade super ist. Dann auch noch Gold und Taschen finde ich eine Frechheit! Leute wie dich würde ich niemals werben...


Dito! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Man kann sicherlich vorher drüber reden und dann nachdem man 2 Monate upgegradet hat, eine Beteiligung a la 13 Euro in Erwägung ziehen. ^^
(Am Besten, wenn man 60 und zufrieden ist)


----------



## CryTex (31. August 2009)

blubb


----------



## Krischi1987 (31. August 2009)

H leute such noch jemand der mit mir neuanfängt, will nen Schami hochspielen auf Nefarian, bei interesse einfach melden. bin auf nefarian mit meinem Main METRSSE vertreten. Oder schreibt mir bei skype unter krischi871


----------



## EngraTodesklinge (31. August 2009)

CryTex schrieb:


> Ach du meinst, ich riskiere nichts indem ich einfach so mal 13 (15) Euro für ein Spiel bezahl, anschließend darauf hoffen muss dass der jenige auch mit mir Spielt und mich nicht erpresst ("so, jetzt hast du dein account umgewandelt, jetzt hast du 15 euro vergeudet, es gibt kein zurück mehr, irgendwann musst du ja spielzeit kaufen und ich kann mich schon mal auf meinen monat und auf mein mount (igitt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Schonmal die neuen Preise gesehen für Reiten & Co. .... o.O?! 

Abgesehen davon, n bischen lausig die Argumentation...wenn Du dir hundert prozentig sicher bei allem sein willst lass es sein, das ist die falsche Einstellung bei einem Spiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...

genut ot...


----------



## BaLR0g (31. August 2009)

Suche jemanden den *ich* werben kann...

_...zunächst aber ein paar Randinformationen, damit ihr euch ein Bild über mich machen könnt, um so zwischenmenschliche Differenzen ausschließen zu können:_

Ich bin männlich, 17 Jahre alt und komme aus einer Kleinstadt in der Nähe von Augsburg.
Morgen beginnt meine Ausbildung und ich werde nur noch wenig Zeit für das Leveln "verschwenden" können.
Folglich werde ich nur noch abends ab 18-19 Uhr Zeit zum Spielen finden.
_
So sieht mein Wunschpartner aus:_

Geschlecht: egal (Damen sind netter, aber mit Männern kann man erfahrungsmäßig über etwas brisantere Themen lachen, teilweise sehr ausgiebig)
Alter: 16 - untere Grenze der Verhandlungsbasis. Eine obere gibt es nicht)

Weiterhin wäre es wünschenswert, wenn Du ebenfalls berufstätig bist, sodass du mir nicht im Leveln vorauseilst, weil Du zuviel Zeit hast.
Idealerweise arbeitest Du selber in der Versicherungsbranche und wir können uns gemeinsam über diesen Beruf unterhalten.
Außerdem lache ich sehr gerne, also solltest Du eine Packung Humor mitbringen und Eigenschaften wie Freundlichkeit, Pünktlichkeit, Zuverlässigkeit, Spielverständnis (ich möchte Dir das Spiel nicht erklären müssen - ein paar Tipps sind selbstverständlich, aber Grundkentnisse sind Pflicht) vertreten, aber das erklärt sich ja von selbst.

_Ein paar weitere Wörtchen:_

Realm: Onyxia
Fraktion: Horde (unter anderem beabsichtige ich aber auch *einen* Gnom hochzuspielen)
Ziel ist es, in möglichst kurzer Zeit den jeweiligen Twink hochzuziehen, da der spannende Teil von WoW nunmal hinter Level 79 liegt.
Wieviele Charakter wir hochspielen können wir natürlich untereinander ausmachen.
Auch einem Kontakt über die 80 Level hinaus steht nichts entgegen und liegt ganz in meinem Interesse.

Sollte Dich meine Anzeige reizen, melde Dich doch bitte per PM bei mir. Das ist noch immer die sicherste Variante, dass mich Deine Antwort schnell und sicher erreicht.


----------



## 11Raiden (31. August 2009)

BaLR0g schrieb:


> ... eine obere gibt es praktisch nicht, da ich nicht denke, dass sich jemand melden wird, der seine Nahrungsaufnahme o.Ä. nicht mehr selber tätigen kann.


*lacht*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## todi251 (31. August 2009)

Hallo,
Suche jemand nettes den ich werben könnte um die wahrscheinlich allen bekannten Vorteile zuhaben, für die Leute die sie nicht kennen hier nochmal die Vorteile:

1) man levelt zusammen 3x mal schneller
2) jedes 2te level kann der Geworbene dem Werber ein level schenken ( dies werde ich aber für einen anderen char nutzen da wir dann so zusammen schnell hoch leveln können und ca das gleiche lvl haben )
3) Wenn der Geworbene 2 Monate abboniert hat bekomme ich ein Mount ( was meiner Meinung nach aber nicht so gut aussieht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


Was ich euch biete:

-Gold für Skills
  -20er Mount
  -40er Mount
-Taschen
-Viel Aktivität
-Humor
-Erfahrung
-Geistige Reif



Die Person sollte über 18 sein, aber könnt euch gerne auch melden wenn ihr Jünger seit will nur nicht mit jmd zusammen spielen der sehr kindisch ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Zudem wäre es gut wenn man sich vorher einmal im TS (sollte vorhanden sein) unterhalten kann um zugucken ob man miteinander aus kommt, da man ja ne menge zeit ab dann verbringt.
Die Charakter würde ich gern auf den Server Gul'dan machen und als Hordler, da ich auch nur so die obengenannten Sachen bieten kann, bin aber auch bereit auf einen anderen Server neuzustarten.
Bei Intresse einfach hier melden oder per ICQ 302951018

mfg Tim


----------



## HappyChaos (2. September 2009)

Suche derzeit immer noch wen,mit dem ich mit meinem kleinen UD Priest zusammen auf dem Server Dalvengyr Horde spielen kann.Ob über Werbe einen Freund oder ganz normal zusammen spielen,sollte derjenige aber sich definitiv sicher sein,dass er twinken möchte.Bei Interesse kann man ja wie gesagt alles noch privat klären^^


----------



## Böhseratte (3. September 2009)

Hi,
ich suche jemanden zum gemeinsamen hochleveln auf dem Server Frostwolf auf Seiten der Horde.
Optimal waere natuerlich, wenn ich euch werben koennte.
Bin im moment zwar noch in Australien aber ab ende naechster Wochekoennten wir loslegen.
Mit meine Klasse kann ich mich gegebenenfalls an euch anpassen wuerde aber nen Priester bevorzugen.
TS ist immer gut ;-) bitte aber keine Kiddies.
Zu mir:
Bin 19 Jahre und gerade mit der schule fertig.
Hab nochn monat Zeit bis mein Studium anfaengt und bin somit sehr flexibel, was die spielzeiten betrifft.
Wenn ihr interessiert seit schickt mir einfach ne pm bzw schreibt mir per icq :233927542
MFG Timm


----------



## Theralk (3. September 2009)

Tach zusammen, suche jmd um ein paar twinks weiter zu lvln.

Server: Antonidas/Horde
OnlineZeit: 0:00-6:00^^

habe einen 39er dudu
einen 55er schurken
und nen 70er pala

also wenns paar nachtaktive gibt, meldet euch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## J&P (3. September 2009)

Moin Moin,
suche noch jemand nettes mit einigermaßen geistiger Reife der Lust hat mit mir zu zocken. Hab erst selbst vor kurzen wieder aufm pvp server dalvengyr mitm Blutelf Magier angefangen. Meine Onlinezeiten sind recht verschieden aber meißtens nachmittags da ich selbst berufstätig bin. Such jemanden der das ganze nich so ernst sieht, da ich selbst noch relativ neu bin^^, und mit dem man spass haben kann^^. 
Bei interesse einfach ne PM schicken =)


----------



## Balluardo (3. September 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

habe meinem Account mal wieder eine Gamecard gegönnt.
Jetzt suche ich jemanden der Lust hat die Welt mal wieder neu zu erobern, ohne Zwang ... just fun.

*Hier ein paar Details zu mir:*

*Alter:* 31
*sonstige Beschäftigungen:* laufen, Fitness, wandern, Skie, Rad > einfach Sport
*Bild:* auf meinem Profil hier

*Was Wow angeht:*

*Zeit für WoW:* flexibel
*Umfang: *eher niedrig
*Ausrichtung: *kein PvP Server, eher quatschen und etwas spielen
*Könnensstufe:* Mittelprächtig (habe einen 80er Mage, das wars auch schon)

Wer Lust bekommen hat, bitte eine PN, ich freu mich :-)


----------



## Hotgoblin (3. September 2009)

Suche Jemanden der mit mir durchs PvP levelt.

Server/Realmpool egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(natürlich ab Level 1)


----------



## Traduk (3. September 2009)

suche jemanden auf dem server "Dun Morogh" , den ich werben könnte und zum gemeinsamen leveln!
schreibt mir bei interesse ne pm!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elevator (3. September 2009)

HI

suche ein Paar leute die mit mir den Dungeonmeister erfolg der Scherbenwelt machen. Ich selbst bin Allianzler und Spiele auf Nethersturm
Bei interesse Icq: 496516008 oder ingame an Severâl


----------



## Mungamau (3. September 2009)

Ich suche jemanden zu *TWINKEN* oder *WERBEN*.

Was ich biete:
- Humor
- nette Gespräche
- keine 24/7 Onlinezeiten
- ein gutes Auktionshaus, mit dem man in kurzer Zeit sehr viel Gold machen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was ich erwarte:
- nette Person, kann auch erst 12 sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


- ernsthaftigkeit, d.h. bis lvl 80 einen Charakter hochziehen
- Respekt vor anderen Personen

Klasse, die ich Spielen werde: *Tank-Krieger*
Euch ist jede andere Klasse vorenthalten, also Freie Auswahl.
Mein auserwählter Realm: *Blackhand*

Interesse? Dann könnt ihr Mich über die Deutsche Post, per Briftaube, E-Mail, ICQ, MSN, TS, QFire oder einfach per *Buffed.de Private 
Nachricht* erreichen.

Auf ein frohes Wiedersehen,
Mungamau

PS: Würde unter Umständen auch WoW Classic sponsoren, aber nur, wenn der Account verbunden ist und ich die Einlogdaten bekomme, um den Acount zu erweitern.
PSS: Bei Freund Werben bekommt man ein Startbudget von 750g!


----------



## SuperAlex (3. September 2009)

Hi, ich habe ein Projekt vor, in dem es darum geht meine Englisch kenntnise zu verbessern.
Das heist ich werde auf einem Englischem Server spieln.
Wer mit mir mitmachen will, weil er auch besser englisch können will, oder nur eine Ausrede haben will wenn jemand einen fragt warum man das "scheiss" WoW spielt, soll sich bei mir melden per Nachricht an mein buffed.de Acc.
Ich habe vor Allianz zu spieln, und fast jeden Abend, es muss auserdem ein pve Server sein.


----------



## Mungamau (3. September 2009)

SuperAlex schrieb:


> Hi, ich habe ein Projekt vor, in dem es darum geht meine Englisch kenntnise zu verbessern.
> Das heist ich werde auf einem Englischem Server spieln.
> Wer mit mir mitmachen will, weil er auch besser englisch können will, oder nur eine Ausrede haben will wenn jemand einen fragt warum man das "scheiss" WoW spielt, soll sich bei mir melden per Nachricht an mein buffed.de Acc.
> Ich habe vor Allianz zu spieln, und fast jeden Abend, es muss auserdem ein pve Server sein.



Dazu muss man auch den englishen Clienten laden, dies ist aber nur als Zusatz. So kann man die Kenntnisse schon beim Start anwenden.


----------



## SuperAlex (3. September 2009)

Mungamau schrieb:


> Dazu muss man auch den englishen Clienten laden, dies ist aber nur als Zusatz. So kann man die Kenntnisse schon beim Start anwenden.



Ich will doch noch verstehen was mir die NPC's sagen.
Onkel Theodor meint noch: Wieso antwortet mir keiner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cursedclown (3. September 2009)

suche jemanden den ich für die 3fachen eps laden kann, würde gleich nen neuen char mitmachen etc. 
bin meistens nachmittags bis abends on, bin relativ flexibel.
auf dem rat von dalaran ^^
wenn ihr wollt, meldet euch bei mir unter 564940315 (icq)


----------



## Irath (3. September 2009)

*Hallo Leute,
*suche einen Level Partner für mein derzeitiges Level mit meinem Hauptcharakter. (68 DK, habe noch einen 63er Krieger und einen 6er Schmanen)
Gerne würde ich danach auch noch einige Twinks mit denjenigen Leveln.

Server: Zirkel des Cenarius
Charaktername: Illio (will nämlich möglichst keine PM auf buffed, sondern Ingame-Mail oder Whispere)
Zeiten:
Wochende
Flexibel, am Morgen, am Mittag und auch am Abend. Es wird mindestens 2 Stunden gespielt! (-;

In der Woche
Ab 14 Uhr - 15 Uhr. Dann im Zeitraum von 16:30 - 20 Uhr. Es wird mindestens 1 Stunde gespielt! (-;

Ich biete:
- guter Humor
- gute Rechtschreibung (*lacht*)
- Können?:
Schwer einzuordnen, spiel zwar erst 4 Monate habe aber schon Erfahrung in allen Classic Inis und einigen BC's.

Ich erwarte:
- einigermaßen vorhandene Spielekenntnisse (also nicht alles, sondern nur einige Sachen erklären zu müssen!
- ähm... der Partner sollte mit Menschen umgehen können, was leider einige Spieler die ich in WoW kennen gelernt habe (in Inis ect.) nicht können

OK, 
also Meldet euch. 
Am besten mit Whispere oder Ingame Post bei "Illio" auf Zirkel des Cenarius.
Wenn ihr wollt auch per PM hier, aber nur wenn ihr müsst weil ihr mich nicht antrefft oder so.


----------



## CryTex (4. September 2009)

hi, ich suche jemanden der mich werben möchte..

zu mir: ich besuche zurzeit (eigentlich erst in 2 wochen, da momentan ferien sind) die 10. klasse einer realschule, kann in 3 wochen mein 16.tes lebensjahr begrüßen, und bin selbsternannter videospiele-freak, da ich uuunheimlich gerne "zocke" wie es so schön heißt. unter anderem auch world of warcraft (seid kurzem wieder) .. da mein alter account nicht mehr existiert/abhanden gekommen ist, wage ich einen neuanfang, und wieso das ganze nicht per recruit a friend ? weil es alleine mehr spaß macht und so ziemlich 6fach solang dauert wie mit weil ich dann auf exklusive ingame boni verzichten würde !

mal eine grundlegende gleichung: *du kaufst mir wow -> wir leveln gemeinsam ODER ich kaufe selber wow* -> deine freunde ziehen uns 24/7 ... klingt unverschämt, ist es auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wünsche/bestimmungen:
- der realm muss im realmpool "*Glutsturm*" sein und regelmäßig den auslastungsstatus "HOCH" vorweisen können.
- es wird *horde* gespielt
- ich fange einen schurken an  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

was ich euch bieten kann:
• viel zeit (ferien), dadurch auch anpassungsvermögen was die spielzeiten angeht
• erfahrung, da bereits etliche male charaktere hochgespielt, einen 80er gehabt, naxx25 gecleart (nich grad atemberaubend, hab aber auf 80 auch nciht lang gespielt)
• humor, auch wenn ein ungewöhnlicher
• disziplin und kompetenz, sowie loyalität (nich nach 2 tagen abhaun oder so was)
_womit du jedoch zurechtkommen müsstest ist (da TS/Skype -> pflicht) meine mickey mouse stimme, obwohl 16 .. versteh ich selber auch nicht warum, irgenwie genetisch bestimmt oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


von dir erwarte ich hingegen:• einen wow classic CD key - ODER - 24/7 service (ob dein freund uns zieht, oder du wow 2mal öffnest und ziehst, ist mir egal)
• eine übermäßige aktivität für 3-4 tage , damit wir den ersten charakter "as fast as its possible" über die bühne (auf 60) bringen
• das grundlegende, also taschen und mount wären nett
• ein bisschen gold auf level 60
alles gelesen und interessiert ? kontaktier mich per e-mail oder msn (bevorzugt) unter  "   *pancaketastesgreat@hotmail.com  *"   um weiteres besprechen zu können.

So long..


----------



## Mungamau (4. September 2009)

CryTex schrieb:


> hi, ich suche jemanden der mich werben möchte..
> 
> zu mir: ich besuche zurzeit (eigentlich erst in 2 wochen, da momentan ferien sind) die 10. klasse einer realschule, kann in 3 wochen mein 16.tes lebensjahr begrüßen, und bin selbsternannter videospiele-freak, da ich uuunheimlich gerne "zocke" wie es so schön heißt. unter anderem auch world of warcraft (seid kurzem wieder) .. da mein alter account nicht mehr existiert/abhanden gekommen ist, wage ich einen neuanfang, und wieso das ganze nicht per recruit a friend ? weil es alleine mehr spaß macht und so ziemlich 6fach solang dauert wie mit weil ich dann auf exklusive ingame boni verzichten würde !
> 
> ...



Ich würde es so machen:
Du kaufst Dir WoW, wir spielen die Chars selber hoch und keiner zieht uns bzw. den Werber + Angeworbenen.


----------



## CryTex (4. September 2009)

Mungamau schrieb:


> Ich würde es so machen:
> Du kaufst Dir WoW, wir spielen die Chars selber hoch und keiner zieht uns bzw. den Werber + Angeworbenen.


nein sorry. wie gesagt, ich bleib bei meiner anforderung. und denkt nciht, dass sei aus geldnot oder geiz oder so was .. nur aus fairness erwarte ich vom werber eine gewährleistung in höhe der boni die er erhält (1monat gametime, level gutscheine, mount), damit kein "ausnutzen" stattfindet und das ganze "harmonischer" abläuft.


----------



## EisblockError (4. September 2009)

Traduk schrieb:


> suche jemanden auf dem server "Dun Morogh" , den ich werben könnte und zum gemeinsamen leveln!
> schreibt mir bei interesse ne pm!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Du meinst wohl um Mount und Gratiszeit zu bekommen.

Solche suchen sind nicht erwünscht soweit ich weiss.


----------



## CryTex (4. September 2009)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Du meinst wohl um Mount und Gratiszeit zu bekommen.


/sign
glaubst doch wohl kaum, dass jemand auf so eine anzeige antwortet, und wenn ja, l2p 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Garviel Loken (5. September 2009)

Tach !!!!

Ich hab mal wieder Lust einen neuen Charakter anzufangen, Fraktion ist erstmal egal, Server auch. Wichtig ist, dass wir beide (oder gerne noch mehr) bei 0 Starten.

Ein paar Infos zu mir:

Alter: 22
Mögliche Onlinezeit: zwischen 18 und 24 Uhr, am Wochenende eventuell auch
WOW-Erfahrung: Hatte mal nen 80er, kenne die Inis meistens

Du solltest über 18 sein, schreiben können^^ und einfach nur Spaß am Spiel haben. Schnelles Leveln ist hier kein Muss

Meld Dich doch einfach mal per pn, danke ;-)

P.S: Achso, man braucht kein TS um sinnvoll miteinander spielen zu können


----------



## Abrà)x(ás (5. September 2009)

Garviel schrieb:


> Tach !!!!
> 
> Ich hab mal wieder Lust einen neuen Charakter anzufangen, Fraktion ist erstmal egal, Server auch. Wichtig ist, dass wir beide (oder gerne noch mehr) bei 0 Starten.
> 
> ...




Wenn du willst, kannst du auf Destromath einen Hordler anfangen, ich, meine Freundin, mein Bruder, und noch zwei weitere RL-Freunde haben zusammen neu angefangen, sind alle über 18, ts haben wir auch, und das wichtigste wir haben alle keinen Stress... also wenn du magst, stoß einfach dazu, wir haben zwar alle Charaktere so aufeinander abgestimmt, dass wir zusammen ne gute Gruppe machen, aber einer fehlt immer mal abends... Ein allrounder würed noch reinpassen, Dudu oder Pala oder Shamy... sind auch erst lvl 12-15 und wollen mit rf anfangen und uns dann nahezu nur durch inis hochleveln...


----------



## SuperAlex (5. September 2009)

Will keiner mit mir spielen?
Ich will einen Alli hochspieln auf nem pve server, ich will keinen Werben, also wenn du einfach neustarten willst gehts auch!

Ich bin jeden Abend online(Nachmittag meistens, aber nicht immer), will das du eventuel älter als 12 bist und....
...und noch was....
...ahja, und das du dir ne mögliche Heilerklasse (oder zumindest Tankklasse) hochspielst, damit wir später auch mal ini gehn können, abhängig von dem welche Klasse du spielen wirst, mach ich mir das Gegenteil(du heiler, ich tank/du tank, ich heiler).
Wenn du interese hast, schreib mir eine Nachricht auf den Buffed.de Acc!
Dann können wir nochmal alles besprechen, es kann ab morgen losgehn, oder ab nächster Woche(is ja egal), eventuel könnte noch ein dritter dazu kommen wenn sich mehrere melden, hab nichts gegen Gruppenspiel.


----------



## Hotgoblin (6. September 2009)

Hallo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich suche noch Leute die ihre Rotation an eienr Trainingspuppe machen und das filmen 
(erkläre das mit den aufzeichnen). Das wird dann ein größeres Video.

Jede Skillung noch gesucht außer Blut Dk, Elementar Schamananen, Holypreist, Shadowpriest und  Mookin Druide.


Währe super wenn irh das machen könntet.


Wer interesse hat mir eien Nachricht hinterlassen.

Update 7. September:

Habe Schatten und Holypriester gefunden.


----------



## McBarney (6. September 2009)

Hey,
ich Suche Leute die Lust haben mit mir rumzuquesten.
Ich Spiele auf Nozdormu. Ich würde gernen einen neuen Char starten, welche Klasse und Allianz oder Horde ist mir egal.
Ich kann pro Tag ca 2h Spielen und am Wochende gegebenfalls mehr.
Freue mich auf Interesse,
lg


----------



## -cqwerty (7. September 2009)

Hallo

ich suche jemanden der sich werben lässt um schnell bis auf stufe 60 zu questen 
horde > server gucken wir dann zusammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



freu mich auf schnelle antworten


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (8. September 2009)

suche jemanden den ich als freund werben kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 möglichst auf EU-Rexxar-Allianz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



vielleicht jemand der neu anfangen möchte oder so?

Bitte ne PN an mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 gibt auch 100g "startkapital" damit ihr euch nen reittier usw. kaufen könnt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Der Donner (8. September 2009)

Ich suche jemanden, der sich von mir werben lässt und auf Anetheron (deutscher PvP) einen Hordler anfängt.

*Was ich biete:*
-schnelleres leveln durch 3fach XP
-Ich bezahle einfaches und episches Bodenreiten und einfaches Fliegen
-stelle Taschen etc
-hohe Aktivität
-kein Stress

*Was ich erwarte:*
-hohe Aktivität (Mittag - früher Abend)
-Durchhaltevermögen (nicht nach 2 Tagen aufhören)
-ein gewisses geistiges Niveau
-Spielverständnis
*
Sonstiges:*
Wenn die Chemie stimmt, können wir gerne einen weiteren Charakter hochspielen.
Ich habe vor entweder einen Krieger oder einen Schurken hochzuspielen.
Ich habe alle meine Charaktere auf diesem Server, deswegen Anetheron.
Erfahrung mit der Werbt-einen-Freund-Aktion habe ich bereits.

Wenn ihr Interresse habt könnt ihr mir gerne eine Nachricht über Buffed schreiben, dann kann man alles Weitere besprechen

Edit:Wenn jemand auf einem anderen Server einen Main hat, der bereit ist einen bestimmten Betrag an Gold zu stellen (Reiten, Taschen, etc) bin ich auch offen dafür.
Sollte dank Servertransfer kein Problem sein.


----------



## XxVesraxX (8. September 2009)

hey
suche auf dem Server Garrosh  auf seiten der Allianz einen Spieler der Stufe 49-52 der lust hat mit mir zu LvLn
bin Schurkin lvl 50 xD einfach ingame /w oder hier eine Nachricht schicken.
Freue mich auf dich oder evlt. euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich kann euch Taschen geben
evlt. auch Gold für i-was


----------



## Teradas (8. September 2009)

XxVesraxX schrieb:


> hey
> suche auf dem Server Garrosh  auf seiten der Allianz einen Spieler der Stufe 49-52 der lust hat mit mir zu LvLn
> bin Schurkin lvl 50 xD einfach ingame /w oder hier eine Nachricht schicken.
> Freue mich auf dich oder evlt. euch
> ...


Um ingame zu whispern,braucht man auch deinen Namen.
Ich hab auf Garrosh noch einen 32er Priester.
Ich weiß aber noch nicht,wann ich meinen Account reaktiviere,dann könnte ich mich mal bei dir melden.

Edit:
Jetzt kommt mir aber bitte keiner,wieso dödelst du dann noch hier im Forum rum.
Ganz einfach,weil man trotzdem weiterhin auf dem neusten Stand sein möchte.


----------



## Toastbrod (8. September 2009)

Hallo wer hat Lust mit mir zu questen oder twinken oder was weiß ich was machen! meine Daten stehen unten! schreibt mich einfach ma an.


----------



## BabyMilk (9. September 2009)

Gibt's vllt. jmd. auf Shattrath der mit mir aus Spaß paar Arenaspielchen machen würde mit meiner Shadow? =p


----------



## Shadowfax (9. September 2009)

hey zusammen

such jemanden zum twinken  am besten auf hordeseiten server wäre ich eigentlich noch recht flexibel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hab jetz nen dudu auf kel´thuzad und nen schurke auf un´goro wär cool wenns die beiden server bleiben würden +g+

einfach per /pn melden oder auf denn beiden server unter Baromas auf Kel´tuzad oder auf Avâlox auf Un´goro


grüssle


----------



## Chris24051992 (9. September 2009)

Hallo liebe community^^
Ich wollte mir gerne einen twink hochziehen. Habe aber wenig bock ihn so langwierig hochzuziehen. Also wollte ich fragen ob ich evtl jmd anwerben könnte, der mit mir die Freundeaktion machen würde. Ich möchte gerne bei der Allianz auf dem server Blackrock (PVP) spielen. 

Über die Klassen lässt sich reden.
Wer interesse hat kann mcih bei icq ( 482723461 ) ; msn ( chrisflaschka@web.de ) oder skype ( Chris24051992 ) kontaktieren ;-)

Hoffe mal es findet sich jmd^^ wenn sich ein zweiter finden würde wäre es auch toll^^ 

Mfg Chris


----------



## Acerilia (9. September 2009)

Hey Leute,
Hat jemand lust mit mir einen char im schnell verfahren..ohne werbt ein freund hoch zu ziehen?

Ich würde gern auf seiten der Horde auf dem Server nethersturm anfangen.

Was ich euch beiten kann?

Geistige Reife
3 jahre spiel erfahrung
Klassenkentniss

Also wenn ihr interesse habt pn an mich!


----------



## Serenis (9. September 2009)

Moin, habe meinen Acc nach nem halben Jahr wiederbelebt.
Habe bereits einige Jahre WoW-Erfahrung und diversen Chars.
Am liebsten würd ich mit meinem 45er Holy-Priest (BE) auf Lothar weiterspielen, gern auch in einer Gilde. Bin allerdings eher Gelegenheitszocker und nich jeden Abend zu festen Zeiten on.
Hab aber auch noch einen 72er Mage (Draenei) auf Arygos.
Würd aber auch wieder ganz 'neu' (egal welche Fraktion) anfangen.

Möchte halt nur bissl Gesellschaft haben, bzw jemanden für Ini haben wenn es nötig ist. Allein is halt doch sehr langweilig.

Kurz zu mir: Bin 27 und weiblich. Mein Mitspieler oder die Gildenmitglieder sollten entsprechend net zuuuu jung sein. Bin immer für Spaß zu haben, aber hab auch keine Lust, dass dann irgendwann kommt: 'Muss off meine Mama hat gemeckert' oder so.

LG
Sandra


----------



## Ashez (9. September 2009)

hey ihr

suche wen mit dem ich wie viele andre auch en twink hochziehn könnte am besten auf norgannon rasse is mir eig egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und über die klasse könn ma ja dann noch reden wie auch schon oft gesagt^^
überlegts euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

sry hab noch mein main vergessen heißt Ashez 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rimes (11. September 2009)

guten Morgen alle miteinander,

Ich bin auf der Suche nach jemanden der 1-2 Charrackter 0-60 "mitleveln" will.

Kurze erklärung wie ich mir das ganze vorstelle:
Ihr erstellt euch einen neue account , ich übernehme die kosten dafür lvlt gemeinsam mit mir
einen charrackter auf 60 ( azshara Horde) wobei Ich und meine Kumpels mit den 80er ordnetlich nachhelfen
werden. Wenn euer charr 60 ist könnt ihr ihn ja euch auf einen beliebigen realm/account transen. als Dankeschön das ihr das ganze vorhaben mit mir innerhalbe dieser 1-3 tage gemacht habt und kosten für euren transfer anfallen, bekommt ihr von mir eine 2 monate gameplay card die ich noch zuhause habe =) und wenn wir uns gut verstehen spielen wir noch einen gemeinsam auf 30 und schenken uns gegenseitig auf 60 so haben wir wohl beide enorm viel davon.

Fazit eine woche mit mir spielen 2x 60er auf eurem account 2 monate gameplaycard und nur ausgaben für das Transen.

Ich hoffe es meldet sich jemand:
Chars: Rímes , Ebona, Müllermîlch
Realm: Azshara
Online zeiten im moment abends/ nachts, zum lvln legen wir gemeinsam fest
erriechbar:
Icq: 414050025
Handy : 015204566957

bitte meldet euch via SmS oder ICQ bin wenig aktiv im Forum^^

*edit* über mich : 17 Jahre Männlich, Herkunft Deutschland, Honda fahrer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und ja mitspielersollte zwischen 15 und 30 jahren sein ^^ solange er nett ist ist alles in rodnung =) mfG daniel


----------



## Selka (12. September 2009)

Hey ,
Ich suche wenn für ein neu anfang ich habe bereits ein World of Warcraft acc und muss dewegen nicht mehr angeworben werden^^ ( Ich wurde euch anwerben Need 3xmehr EP^^ )
Naja ich spiele relativ viel , Der sever ist mir egal ich wurde gerne auf einem PvP sever spielen aber wenn nicht denn ist auch nicht so wichtig , Fraktion ist auch egal 
Ich will das auch nicht so als Twink neben bei machen ich will das der char mein neuer main wird wenn es bei euch anderes ist also nur ein twink ist das ok solange ihr zu denn vereinbarten zeiten daseit 
Jeder der sich angesprochen fühlt bitte per Privat Nachricht melden 
MFG Selka 

Ps: Ich habe bereits ein WoW acc kann also nicht mehr angeworben werden - Ich kann aber euch anwerben


----------



## Mungamau (12. September 2009)

Ich suche jemanden zu Twinken oder *Werben*.

Was ich biete:
- Humor
- nette Gespräche
- keine 24/7 Onlinezeiten
- ein gutes Auktionshaus, mit dem man in kurzer Zeit sehr viel Gold machen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was ich erwarte:
- nette Person, kann auch erst 12 sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
- ernsthaftigkeit, d.h. bis lvl 80 einen Charakter hochziehen
- Respekt vor anderen Personen

Klasse, die ich Spielen werde: Tank-Krieger
Fraktion: Allianz
Euch ist jede andere Klasse vorenthalten, also Freie Auswahl.
Mein auserwählter Realm: *Blackhand*

Interesse? Dann könnt ihr Mich über die Deutsche Post, per Briftaube, E-Mail, ICQ, MSN, TS, XFire oder einfach per *Buffed.de Private 
Nachricht* erreichen.

Auf ein frohes Wiedersehen,
Mungamau

PS: Bei Freund Werben bekommt man ein Startbudget von 750g und ich erfülle auchdie meisten Wünsche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spaßkeks (12. September 2009)

So dann will ich mal meinen Senf dazu geben^^:

Ich suche jemanden zum Leveln auf dem Server Proudmoore (PvE - Normal).
Ich habe Auf Alli Seite bereits 2 80ger und bin auf dem Server auch relativ bekannt (im guten Sinne), soll heissen, dass ich 1. Kein Grünschnabel bin und 2. auch nicht grade unbeliebt bin, auf Grund meiner art und Hilfsbereitschaft, was schon vorteile haben kann^^.

Ich wollte mir einen Shadow oder einen Paladin (Holy) hochziehen, und suche daher einen Level Partner.

*Zu mir:*
Ich bin 19 Jahre alt, verstehe viel spaß und bin etwa zwischen 11 und 17 uhr täglich on (Wochenende ist stark unterschiedlich). Gold für Mounts und Skills gibt es von mir auch, verhätscheln werd ich euch aber nicht^^.

*Zu euch:*
Mir wäre ein Level Partner am liebsten der oder die mindestens über 16 jahren alt ist, da mir jüngere (und das hab ich zu oft erlebt) einfach zu nervig sind. Sofern ihr nicht auch einen Shadow spielen wollt ist mir die Wahl eurer Klasse relativ egal.
Ich habe einen Teamspeak server zur Verfügung, wobei das vorerst nicht Pflicht ist.

Ich werde keinen Werben da das extrem schnelle Leveln irgendwie zu langweilig wäre, und dafür mag ich die alten questgebiete zu sehr^^.

Wenn Jemand interesse hat, möge er/sie mich doch bitte eine PN schicken, mit Infos über sich, Erfahrungen etc.

MfG euer Spaßkeks

PS: Ich wäre auch bereit auf Hordenseite anzufangen^^. Nur würde ich das dann komplett ohne Unterstützung in der Form von Gold, ziehen oder sonstigem machen =P


----------



## Selka (12. September 2009)

Hey ,
Ich suche wenn für ein neu anfang ich habe bereits ein World of Warcraft acc und muss dewegen nicht mehr angeworben werden^^ ( Ich wurde euch anwerben Need 3xmehr EP^^ )
Naja ich spiele relativ viel , Der sever ist mir egal ich wurde gerne auf einem PvP sever spielen aber wenn nicht denn ist auch nicht so wichtig , Fraktion ist auch egal 
Ich will das auch nicht so als Twink neben bei machen ich will das der char mein neuer main wird wenn es bei euch anderes ist also nur ein twink ist das ok solange ihr zu denn vereinbarten zeiten daseit 
Jeder der sich angesprochen fühlt bitte per Privat Nachricht melden 
MFG Selka 

Ps: Ich habe bereits ein WoW acc kann also nicht mehr angeworben werden - Ich kann aber euch anwerben


----------



## Mungamau (13. September 2009)

Selka, nun reicht es aber mal... nach fast jedem 5. Post finde ich eine Suchanfrage von dir...


----------



## Selka (13. September 2009)

Alter Zahlen kannst du anscheint auch nicht wirklich aber naja was soll mann von soeinem Erwarten


----------



## SuperAlex (13. September 2009)

Spiel mit mir.


----------



## Splasho (13. September 2009)

Selka schrieb:


> Alter *zä*hlen kannst du anschein*d* auch nicht wirklich aber naja was soll man*n* von so*_*einem Erwarten*?*



... Ein Satz, 6 Rechtschreibfehler....

Kennst du das Sprichwort: "Wer im Glashaus sitzt, sollte nicht mit Steinen werfen!"?

Denk mal drüber nach!


----------



## Chelrid (13. September 2009)

Hallo Leute,

wie weiter vorne schon geschrieben hat sich unsere Gilde aufgrund von Streitereien aufgelöst.
Wr haben darauf hin eine neue Gilde gegründet. Zwar unter anderem Namen.
Durch einen netten Gamemaster hat unsere Gilde jetzt allerdings wieder ihren alten Namen.

Und: Wir suchen weiterhin Leute die Lust haben, gemeinsam als Gilde locker und ohne Zwang zu questen, Instanzen und Raids unsicher zu machen.

Wer also Lust hat, mit einem lustig lockeren Haufen die Welt von Azeroth, Scherbenwelt und Nordend unsicher machen mlchte, kann sich bei mir per PM melden.


----------



## Phelps023 (13. September 2009)

Suche Weibchen aus Oberösterreich um die 19-24 Jahre. Bin Tauren Druide und schön Gebräunt


----------



## Selka (13. September 2009)

Du weisst schon das Mathe nichts mit Rechtschreibung zu tuhn hat außerdem wieso gebe ich mich eigendlich mit dir ab , es kann mir doch scheiss egal sein was so ein daher geläufender  Hundesohn sagt .


----------



## Lo1 (13. September 2009)

Splasho schrieb:


> Alter zählen kannst du anscheinend auch nicht wirklich aber naja was soll mann von so einem Erwarten?



Hab die Fehler von dir mal unterstrichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bisschen peinlich oder?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG
Lo1


----------



## Hotgoblin (13. September 2009)

Lo1 schrieb:


> Hab die Fehler von dir mal unterstrichen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



http://www.spiegel.de/kultur/zwiebelfisch/...,315125,00.html


----------



## Skullzigg (13. September 2009)

Suche wen den ich werben kann, um dann gemeinsam einen Char hochzuziehen.
Bei interesse PN an mich.


----------



## Splasho (13. September 2009)

Lo1 schrieb:


> Hab die Fehler von dir mal unterstrichen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



"anscheinend" ist ja wohl richtig geschrieben, und "mann" hab ich ja nur das letzte "N" von ihm rot angemalt!


----------



## Chelrid (13. September 2009)

Ich will mich ja hier nicht als Mod aufführen, aber dies ist der Kontaktsuche-Sammelthread, kein "Ich mache Tipfehler, bitte flamt mich Thread".

Und falls ihr mich jetzt auch flamen wollt: Tut euch keinen Zwang an.


----------



## Hotgoblin (13. September 2009)

Suche Jemanden der mit mir einen Charakter hochlevelt.

Mir egal ob durch normales Questen (und vielleicht instanzen), PvP leveln oder ich Jemanden anwerben.


Fraktion und Server ist mir egal.


Wer interesse hat einfach mich hier anschreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CryTex (13. September 2009)

Selka schrieb:


> Alter Zahlen kannst du anscheint auch nicht wirklich aber naja was soll mann von soeinem Erwarten



Alter Sarkasmus kannst du anscheint auch nciht wirklich aber naja was soll mann von soeinem Erwarten .. ganz zu schweigen von der Rechtschreibungt


----------



## CryTex (13. September 2009)

Lo1 schrieb:


> Hab die Fehler von dir mal unterstrichen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ich ergänze .. "Alter Zahlen kannst du anscheint auch nicht wirklich aber naja was soll mann von soeinem Erwarten"


----------



## inkomplex (15. September 2009)

*Bitte melde dich!*


Suche wen! (HA! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) Zum Spielen! (Nochmal ha!)

Sever: Gilneas (PvE)
Fraktion: Horde
Klasse + Rasse: egal
Onlinezeiten: momentan _sehr_ flexibel .. nach Absprache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ganz von vorn, ganz entspannt.
TS vorhanden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Infos zu mir gibts auf meinem mybuffed-Profil, falls von Interesse.


.. würde natürlich auch wen werben! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heydu (15. September 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Ist euch langweilig und ihr sehnt euch nach ein wenig Gesellschaft in der Welt der Kriegskunst? Hier dürft ihr nach Gleichgesinnten suchen, wenn ihr jemanden sucht der mit euch levelt, raidet oder durch Instanzen zieht.
> 
> Bitte spart nicht mit Details, schreibt euren Wunschserver, eure favourisierte Klasse, eure Onlinezeiten etc. dazu, damit die Leute dementsprechend antworten können. Ein kleiner Vorstellungstext wirkt ebenfalls besser als ein kurzes "Hi, will leveln, hat wer Bock?".
> 
> ...



*snif* ich hab immer noch keine antwort, ob man eine Moderatrin von euch daten kann/darf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hotgoblin (15. September 2009)

Habe momentan einen Level 10er Schurken auf Gilneas (Horde) und werde ihn hochspielen.

Währe schön wenn Jemand mit mir leveln würde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 11Raiden (16. September 2009)

SuperAlex schrieb:


> Spiel mit mir.


Das kann man auch sehr zweideutig auffassen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Juleila (16. September 2009)

Hallo Leute  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ich suche für meinen 65er schurken
einen level und quest partner
der mit mir zusammen auf die 80 zugehen will
:-D
einen 80er char habe ich schon und ich leite
eine eigene gilde
Server -> Azshara -->Allianz-->Juleiila



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

))


----------



## coolcasis (16. September 2009)

suche wen den ich werben könnte für teldrassil ^^ habe noch 2 codes über ^^ pn an mich ^^


----------



## inkomplex (16. September 2009)

Hotgoblin schrieb:


> Habe momentan einen Level 10er Schurken auf Gilneas (Horde) und werde ihn hochspielen.
> 
> Währe schön wenn Jemand mit mir leveln würde
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


2 Posts über dir ..  

Das gibt erstmal 'ne PN. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Belphega (16. September 2009)

Suche jemanden der von Stufe 1 weg starten will und mit unserem kleinen Hexer zusammen leveln würde. Er, ist 20, Deutscher und sehr sehr freundlich (:

Gold-Starthilfe gibts - Server is Blutkessel(pvp)


----------



## Chaosfox (17. September 2009)

Suche Jemand den ich werben kann !

Möchte mir einen Druiden twink hochspielen und würde gern die 3 fachen xp für die quest und mobs einheimsen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Am Liebsten auf dem Server Dethecus (PVP) da sich auf diesem server mein main befindet !

Hab leider meistens erst so gegen 9 uhr abends zeit ( Ja ich geh Arbeiten ) ^^

Falls jemand nähere infos haben möchte oder sich mir anschliessen       PM me

MFG Chaosfox


----------



## Plusader (17. September 2009)

Hallo du da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*I*ch suche hiermit jemanden den ich für WoW begeistern kann. Fraktion ist mir dabei eigentlich egal, und meinen Char passe ich eurem an, sodass wir flott unterwegs sind.

*I*ch habe bereits einen Account und würde dich / euch werben, um mit dir / euch dann sehr schnell ein paar Chars hochzuspielen.
Ich besitze bereits Erfahrung mit "Werbt einen Freund", und weiss somit wie man am effizientesten damit umzugehn hat. 
Für den letzten 60er habe ich knapp 11 Stunden gebraucht, wenn wir etwas Glück haben gehts nochmal so schnell.

*I*ch stelle euch natürlich fürs Leveln Startkapital, Gold, sowie die Reit-Mounts zur Verfügung.

*D*er Server auf dem wir spielen könnten, wäre bevorzugt Aegwynn für die Allianz oder Frostwolf+Destromat für die Hordenvertreter unter euch, da ich dort meine Charaktere habe. Sie sind sehr sehr gut bevölkert und bieten sowohl auf Allianz als auch auf Horde Seite gute Entfaltungsmöglichkeiten, was Raids CasualPvP oder Arena angeht.

*I*ch bin fast rund um die Uhr on, und kann euch mit Fragen sicher weiterhelfen, da ich ein weiser Hase bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *
Teamspeak* ist ebenfalls vorhanden und wird sehr gern von mir benutzt, es ist einfach lustiger, wenn man nicht alleine ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Ich freue mich auf euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Meldet euch einfach per Buffed Nachricht oder per ICQ 278-369-365


----------



## Sarjin (19. September 2009)

Erledigt

Ich habe mir ein ergeiziges Ziel vorgenommen. Und zwar möchte ich es schaffen jede Klasse 1mal auf 80 zu haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Nein das mach ich nicht nur mit 1 Levelpartner und verlange ich auch von keinem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Eine heiden Arbeit eigentlich wenn man erst seit 2.3 WoW aufm Offi zockt. Doch dann hab ich das Freund werben für mich entdeckt.
Nicht nur das es viel schneller damit geht zu leveln, sondern auch das es mir echt Spaß macht.
Das hauptproblem dabei jemanden zu finden der mit mir leveln möchte sind die Kosten die auf den geworbenen zukommen.
Hier eine kleine Zusammenstellung:

1mal Classic WoW 15 Euronen
Pro char Realmtransfer 20 Euronen
Eventueller Fraktionstransfer 25 Euronen
Gamecard falls man das ganze länger als 1 Monat machen will ca 25 Euronen (1 Char ca 1-2 Wochen arbeit auf 60)

Für die meisten werden mindestens die ersten 2 Punkte zutreffen.

Immer noch interesse ?

Dann kommt hier der Ablauf:

Realm: Blackhand
Fraktion: Allianz
Wie wird gelevelt: Alleine durch Instanzen ab Level 10. Mein 80er Pala pusht uns da schon hoch(Ich hab 2 Accounts..). (Also eher nix für RPler) Klassenquests macht man nur wenn man grad allein online ist.

Hier noch ein paar Bedingungen: Ich habe vertändniss für Leute die nicht so viel WoW spielen wollen/können/dürfen. Doch um das ganze möglichst schnell von statten zu bringen habe ich 2 Bedingungen. Wenn man Abends beispielsweise Online ist und gerade kein Raid oä ansteht ist es Hauptaufgabe weiter an den twinks zu leveln. Das heißt das man nicht noch mal eben hero ini macht oder dies oder das. Ich verlange keinerlei Änderung an den onlinezeiten des Spielers. Höchstens das wir möglichst die gleichen habe. Wenn man vll langsam aber stetig weiter levelt ist man nach 1 1/2 Wochen (mit Wochenende) auf lvl 60. Was man dann mit seinem fertigen lvl 60igern anstellt ist mir im Grunde schnuppe. Was keinem nützt und nur vergeblich investierte Zeit und gold ist sind twinks die iwann mal auf lvl 20-54 rumgimpen weil dann mal irgendwer abspringt und keine Lust hat. (Ja classic questen sucks 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Und noch eine Anmerkung:
Es ist durchaus möglich mit mehr als nur 1 Freund zu leveln. Bis zu 3 Freund kann ich gleichzeitig mitkommen lassen. Danach ist Gruppe voll (Ha! Ich kanns doch noch das bischen Mathe aus klasse 1  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Falls also jemand unbedingt noch einen twink haben möchte und es schneller,billiger, sicherer und selber machen möchte und nicht irgend einem Chinesen seine accountdaten anvertrauen will kann ers ich ja bei mir melden.


P.S.: Der Beitrag wahr eigentlich für einen eigenständigen Thread gedacht, daher ist er auch so ausführlich. Hab voher nochmal die SuFu benutzt und den Thread hier gefunden ^^.


----------



## Wowler12345 (19. September 2009)

Hi,

Ich suche ein paar nette Mitstreiter für einen Neubeginn. 

Server : Möglichst PvP

Fraktion : Hauptsächlich Allianz geht aber auch Horde

Ich würde den Char gerne bis 80 durchziehen und schreibt mir bitte nur eine PN, wenn ihr es auch durchziehen wollt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich will auch kein Werbt einen Freund zeugs.

mfg
wowler12345


----------



## Sarjin (19. September 2009)

Du willst ohne Freund werben bis auf 80 leveln O.o ?
Da hab ich 2 Fragen : Warum suchst du da einen Levelpartner? Du hast dadurch da du ja kein Freund werben nutzt nur nachteile.. Schwierige Quests die eher selten vorkommen kannst einfach irgendwen mal kurz fragen und ansonsten seh keinen vorteil ^^.
Zu dem Frage ich mich ob es jemanden geben wird der ca 1-2 Monate Zeit hat zu leveln und sich an wen anders halten zu müssen.

Man teilt Gold loot alles durch 2 geteilt. Nix mit mehr xp. Und wenn der eine mal nicht da is kann man nicht weiter machen..

Das hät ich gerne mal erklärt bekommen ^^!


----------



## Wowler12345 (19. September 2009)

Sarjin schrieb:


> Du willst ohne Freund werben bis auf 80 leveln O.o ?
> Da hab ich 2 Fragen : Warum suchst du da einen Levelpartner? Du hast dadurch da du ja kein Freund werben nutzt nur nachteile.. Schwierige Quests die eher selten vorkommen kannst einfach irgendwen mal kurz fragen und ansonsten seh keinen vorteil ^^.
> Zu dem Frage ich mich ob es jemanden geben wird der ca 1-2 Monate Zeit hat zu leveln und sich an wen anders halten zu müssen.
> 
> ...




Hi,
ich bin nicht so einer der immer nur sagt Xp Xp ich brauche unbedingt nur Xp und ich bin auch nicht Itemgeil

Ich genieße die Welt ich habe mir doch nicht das Spiel gekauft um es nicht zu spielen

Hoffe das war Erklärung genug

mfg
wowler12345


----------



## Lowlay92 (20. September 2009)

Hallo,

suche jemanden den ich werben könnte.

Wenn ihr keinen speziellen Server Wunsch habt dann würde ich gerne auf Dethecus auf seiten der Horde anfangen.

Wenn eine/r intresse hat meldet euch einfach per PN 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Wäre auch bereit mich werben zu lassen und ganz neu anzufangen 

MfG Lowlay


----------



## Belphega (22. September 2009)

Suchen ATM 2 Leute die sich werben lassen würden.
1-60 innerhalb von wenigen Tagen (: 16.00-24.00 wäre die Onlinezeit dafür.

Server: Blutkessel (pvp)
Fraktion: Horde

Startgold, Instanzhilfe und die ersten 2 Reitskills werden bezahlt.
Freundliche Leute warten. Hehe


----------



## Mäuserich (24. September 2009)

Hat sich erledigt, 90% habe ich jetzt schon nach und nach mit der Gilde und Randoms gemacht

Hallo, ich suche einige fähige Mitstreiter die sich mit mir an alle 5er hero-ini Erfolge machen wollen.

Ich habe das bereits mit einem Charakter durchgezogen und weiss daher wie man alle Erfolge angehen muss um erfolgreich zu sein und erkläre dann bei Bedarf.

Der Charakter mit dem ich das machen will ist mein Allianz Vergelter-/Tank-Paladin auf dem Server "Forscherliga".

Die Onlinezeiten wären Dienstag und Donnerstag jeweils von 22:00 - 24:00, spontane Runden zwischendurch wenn alle da sind nicht ausgeschlossen.

Damit das ganze auch klappt müsstet ihr folgende Bedingungen erfüllen:

über TS verfügen (Server stelle ich)
eure Klasse spielen können und über angemessenes Equip verfügen (mind. item Lvl 200 = hero drops + die wichtigsten PdC drops, verzaubert & gesockelt)
Geduld, einige Erfolge (z.B. im Oculus) klappen nicht unbedingt im ersten Anlauf
Zuverlässigkeit & Treue, so etwas wie "och heute Abend wollen wir "Verzehren in Ehren" machen, den habe ich aber schon, das sollen die mal schön mit Randoms machen" will ich nicht sehen
Schön wäre es ausserdem wenn ihr Spass an der Sache habt.
Mir zumindest geht es geht mir nicht um den Proto (finde ich hässlich), aber ich verdiene mir gerne Erfolge die im gegensatz zu "erforsche Tanaris" auch Anspruch haben.

Wenn ich euer Interesse geweckt habe, meldet euch bitte per PN oder ingame bei "Barasso". Vielleicht entsteht ja sogar eine länger fristige ingame-Freundschaft.


----------



## Selka (26. September 2009)

Hey ,
Ich suche wenn für ein neu anfang ich habe bereits ein World of Warcraft acc und muss dewegen nicht mehr angeworben werden^^ ( Ich wurde euch anwerben Need 3xmehr EP^^ )
Naja ich spiele relativ viel , Der sever ist mir egal ich wurde gerne auf einem PvP sever spielen aber wenn nicht denn ist auch nicht so wichtig , Fraktion ist auch egal 
Jeder der sich angesprochen fühlt bitte per Privat Nachricht melden 
MFG Selka 

Ps: Ich habe bereits ein WoW acc kann also nicht mehr angeworben werden - Ich kann aber euch anwerben


----------



## Mungamau (26. September 2009)

ch suche jemanden zu Twinken oder *Werben*.

Was ich biete:
- Humor
- nette Gespräche
- keine 24/7 Onlinezeiten
- ein gutes Auktionshaus, mit dem man in kurzer Zeit sehr viel Gold machen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was ich erwarte:
- nette Person, kann auch erst 12 sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
- ernsthaftigkeit, d.h. bis lvl 80 einen Charakter hochziehen
- Respekt vor anderen Personen

Klasse, die ich Spielen werde: Druide oder Hexer
Fraktion: Allianz
Euch ist jede andere Klasse vorenthalten, also Freie Auswahl.
Mein auserwählter Realm: *Blackhand*

Interesse? Dann könnt ihr Mich über die Deutsche Post, per Briftaube, E-Mail, ICQ, MSN, TS, XFire oder einfach per *Buffed.de Private 
Nachricht* erreichen.

Auf ein frohes Wiedersehen,
Mungamau

PS: Bei Freund Werben bekommt man ein Startbudget von 750g und ich erfülle auch die meisten Wünsche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## todi251 (27. September 2009)

Hallo,
Suche jemand nettes den ich werben könnte um die wahrscheinlich allen bekannten Vorteile zuhaben, für die Leute die sie nicht kennen hier nochmal die Vorteile:

1) man levelt zusammen 3x mal schneller
2) jedes 2te level kann der Geworbene dem Werber ein level schenken ( dies werde ich aber für einen anderen char nutzen da wir dann so zusammen schnell hoch leveln können und ca das gleiche lvl haben )
3) Wenn der Geworbene 2 Monate abboniert hat bekomme ich ein Mount ( was meiner Meinung nach aber nicht so gut aussieht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


Was ich euch biete:

-Gold für Skills
  -20er Mount
  -40er Mount
-Taschen
-Viel Aktivität
-Humor
-Erfahrung
-Geistige Reif



Die Person sollte über 18 sein, aber könnt euch gerne auch melden wenn ihr Jünger seit will nur nicht mit jmd zusammen spielen der sehr kindisch ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Zudem wäre es gut wenn man sich vorher einmal im TS (sollte vorhanden sein) unterhalten kann um zugucken ob man miteinander aus kommt, da man ja ne menge zeit ab dann verbringt.
Die Charakter würde ich gern auf den Server Gul'dan machen und als Hordler, da ich auch nur so die obengenannten Sachen bieten kann, bin aber auch bereit auf einen anderen Server neuzustarten.
Bei Intresse einfach hier melden oder per ICQ 302951018

mfg Tim


----------



## SuperAlex (27. September 2009)

Sarjin schrieb:


> Du willst ohne Freund werben bis auf 80 leveln O.o ?
> Da hab ich 2 Fragen : Warum suchst du da einen Levelpartner? Du hast dadurch da du ja kein Freund werben nutzt nur nachteile.. Schwierige Quests die eher selten vorkommen kannst einfach irgendwen mal kurz fragen und ansonsten seh keinen vorteil ^^.
> Zu dem Frage ich mich ob es jemanden geben wird der ca 1-2 Monate Zeit hat zu leveln und sich an wen anders halten zu müssen.



Ich!


----------



## Finsterniss (27. September 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich suche Leute die Lust an einem PvP Projekt haben. Sinn ist es rein durch das PvP zu lvln. Von LvL 10 an geht es los. Ob Edeltwink oder Spaßchar ist mir persönlich egal, solang die Personen hinter den Chars passen.

Das ganze sollte auf dem Server Perenolde starten. 

Bei Interresse eine IG Post an Frogg oder aber hier ne fixe PN. 

Alles weitere könnte man dann ja bereden, in diesem Sinne.


----------



## Shaxer (27. September 2009)

Suche jemanden der lust hat mit mir einen char auf Frostwolf zu zocken Werbt ein Freund oder normales Leveln. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (30. September 2009)

suche jemanden den ich werben kann..


Server: Rexxar
Fraktion: Allianz

100g als Startgold gibts und ich zahl euch das Fliegen in Nordend wenn ihr soweit seid

Ziehen kann ich euch auch durch die Instanzen.


Zu mir: Bin 22, männlich, aus der Nähe von Stuttgart und meine Online-Zeiten sind meißt 11-15 Uhr, nachts 1-2 Uhr.. Dienstag/Mittwoch hab ich "wochenende" da bin ich auch zwischen 15 und 1 Uhr online

Bitte Foren-PM an mich


----------



## Renenm (1. Oktober 2009)

Suche einen der mich Werben möchte.

"Angebote und Infos" per PN bitte senden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schlaviner (1. Oktober 2009)

Och leute is ja schön un gut aber könnt ihr ma aufhören immer Blackhand auszuwählen???^^

Der server is sowieso schon übervölkert 


Naja wird euch trotzdem nich hindern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Willkommen & viel spass auf Laghand 

Greez Schlavino ^^


----------



## manaman122 (2. Oktober 2009)

Hallo ,ich suche wen den ich Werben kann

Was ich biete
-viel Zeit 
-Gold für Taschen,Mounts usw.
-Ziehmöglichkeiten

Was ich von euch erwarte
-erwachsenes Verhalten
-ein Mindestaler von 15
-das ihr euch den Key selbst käuft(schlechte Erfahrungen)

Zu meiner Person:
Mein Name ist kevin ich bin 19 Jahre jung,habe derzeit viel zu viel Freizeit weil ich mir das Bein gebrochen habe.Ich spiele WoW nun schon seit 2 1/2 Jahren und kenne mich gut auf Seiten der Horde aus.

Gespielt wird auf dem Server "Die Todeskrallen"  und natürlich Horde 

Wenn ich euch begeistern konnte meldet euch doch bei mir per pn oder in icq(458-570-920)
.


----------



## Selka (3. Oktober 2009)

Hey ,
Ich suche wenn für ein neu anfang ich habe bereits ein World of Warcraft acc und muss dewegen nicht mehr angeworben werden^^ ( Ich wurde euch anwerben Need 3xmehr EP^^ )
Naja ich spiele relativ viel , Der sever ist mir egal ich wurde gerne auf einem PvP sever spielen aber wenn nicht denn ist auch nicht so wichtig , Fraktion ist auch egal 
Jeder der sich angesprochen fühlt bitte per Privat Nachricht melden 
MFG Selka 

Ps: Ich habe bereits ein WoW acc kann also nicht mehr angeworben werden - Ich kann aber euch anwerben


----------



## rigo_ntk (3. Oktober 2009)

*Suche ein auf Frostwolf*
Wo für?
Ruf Farmen in Bc intanzen alle!
am bessten die nicht von neutrall und noch keine erfahrung haben!
Vorhausetzung
Lvl 80 und zeit! 
Was Kann ich euch Bieten
Lvl 80 Magerin t9 clear xp bei allen bc inis und habe alle schlüssel heros wie ZH schlüssel
und viel zeit

Meldet euch per PM oder icq 556 272 854


----------



## rigo_ntk (3. Oktober 2009)

Suche Ally auf Frostwolf
Um PVP erfolge zu machen!
Die schwer zu ereichen sind oder lange zeit kosten!
z.b
*[Waldläufer von Tausendwinter]*
das er mich 10 mal killt und andersrum bei bestimmte gebiete bis der erfolg fertig ist
auch pvp schlachtfelder z.b WS [Nicht so schnell] 
wo man eiglich lange braut um die erfolge zu machen sind leicht gemacht für mich und dir!

Also wen ihr lust habt meldet euch unter ICQ 556 272 854 oder PM


----------



## md.geist (3. Oktober 2009)

hi, 
ich habe mich entschlossen nach 3jähriger (gezwungener)pause wieder mit wow anzufangen. und jetzt suche ich jemanden, der mich wirbt, damit wir zusammen den xp bonus geniessen können.

am besten erzähle ich erstmal ein bisschen von mir und meiner vorstellung wie ich wow spielen will.

also:

ich bin 25, student und arbeite nebenbei in einer QA als "spieletester" (das schreibe ich nur, damit ihr wisst, dass ihr es mit keinem absoluten noob zu tun habt).
als wow damals rauskam, habe ich ab dem ersten tag gespielt und habe auch damals schon einiges an raid erfahrung gesammelt (molten core usw.). doch dann musste ich leider aufhören, aber nun will ich wieder anfangen. 

ich möchte einen untoten priester spielen, der server ist mir egal, allerdings sollte er in einem guten realmpool liegen, da ich später auf jeden fall pvp machen möchte.
meine spielzeiten wären relativ unterschiedlich, da ich immer nur spielen kann, wenn meine freundin arbeitet. die arbeitet aber in verschiedenen schichten, also manchmal morgens manchmal abends. da ich selber ja student bin, habe ich relativ viel zeit.
Mir ist es wichtig, den char relativ schnell auf 60 zu kriegen und ich würde mich freuen, wenn man danach noch weiter zusammen spielen könnte.


nun zu euch:
am liebsten wäre mir jemand, der gaaanz viel zeit hat und immer online ist, wenn ich online komme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber mal im ernst, es wäre schon gut jemanden zu finden, der relativ häufig online ist, der aber auch schon einiges an erfahrung gesammelt hat, am besten jemand der schonmal diese werbt einen freund aktion gemacht hat und weiss, wie man am besten vorgeht.
desweiteren wäre es gut, wenn du an eine gilde angeschlossen bist, die uns dann schnell durch die wichtigen instanzen ziehen können.
da du ja durch die aktion ein paar vorteile hast (kostenloser spiele monat und exclusives reittier) wäre es gut, wenn ich auch ein paar vorteile in form von gold und items hätte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


keine angst, ich meine nur, dass es gut wäre, wenn ich gold für z.b. taschen und das mount bekommen könnte.

und wie schon gesagt, der server ist mir relativ egal, allerdings stellt sich mir die frage, wenn man auf einem server spielt, der schon seit tag 1 von wow online ist spielt, ob man da als low lvl nicht ein paar nachteile hat, ich lasse mich aber auch gerne eines besseren belehren.

so also wenn du dich angesprochen fühlst, dann pn mich oder antworte einfach hier im thread.

p.s. ich möchte so schnell wie möglich anfangen wow zu spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tanifall (3. Oktober 2009)

suche ein lvl 70 hordler auf frostmourne
der lust hat mit mir auf lvl 80 zu lvln 
na wer hat lust

habe ggf auch nen priester lvl 4 wennn jemand lust hat ganz neu anzufangen


----------



## ipercoop (3. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Buffies 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Suche jemanden der Lust und Laune hat mit meinem Paladin auf Alleria ( Hordeseite ) auf 80 zu leveln.
Er selber ist zurzeit 73 und wartet auf euch.

Bin so unter der Woche ab 13:30 oder 16:00 online.

Für mehr Informationen Nachricht schreiben.

Würde mich sehr freuen

mfg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mungamau (3. Oktober 2009)

Ich suche jemanden zu Twinken oder *Werben*.

Was ich biete:
- Humor
- nette Gespräche
- keine 24/7 Onlinezeiten
- ein gutes Auktionshaus, mit dem man in kurzer Zeit sehr viel Gold machen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was ich erwarte:
- nette Person, kann auch erst 12 sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
- ernsthaftigkeit, d.h. bis lvl 80 einen Charakter hochziehen
- Respekt vor anderen Personen

Klasse, die ich Spielen werde: Druide oder Hexer
Fraktion: Allianz
Euch ist jede andere Klasse vorenthalten, also Freie Auswahl.
Mein auserwählter Realm: *Blackhand*

Interesse? Dann könnt ihr Mich über die Deutsche Post, per Brieftaube, E-Mail, ICQ, MSN, TS, XFire oder einfach per *Buffed.de Private 
Nachricht* erreichen.

Auf ein frohes Wiedersehen,
Mungamau

PS: Bei Freund Werben bekommt man ein Startbudget von 750g und ich erfülle auch die meisten Wünsche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mazeron (3. Oktober 2009)

Hallo zusammen, 


ich suche auf dem Server Nethersturm jemanden der Lust hat mit mir auf Hordeseite von lvl 1 ab zu lvln. Gern auch mit der Werbt einen Freund Aktion.

Gerne jemand in meiner Altersklasse und der auch nicht unbedingt rund um die Uhr on ist.

Falls jemand interesse hat kann er mich gern unter ICQ 299 689 241 kontaktieren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schalalai-Paladin (3. Oktober 2009)

Suche Leute die den Blizzcon-Stream bestellt haben und ihren Code für den Murloc auch noch nicht haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sebastian1804 (3. Oktober 2009)

Heyho zusammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nachdem ich nun 2 Charaktere [Allianz /perenolde]hochspielte, würde ich gerne einen dritten[vierten,fünften.....^^] Char hochspielen.
Daher möchte ich jemanden werben.
Direkt am Anfang : Ich bin 14 Jahre alt denke aber, dass ich die nötige geistliche Reife besitze [ Bsp. "kiddy" : lol ey boa alda ey hama ey alda boa"]

Meine Vorschläge wären :

Weiterhin bei der Allianz bleiben.
Hier hätten wir : viele Möglichkeiten gezogen zu werden, Ich bezahle Startgold, Taschen und Mounts etc. und einige Bekannte die uns im Endgame billig/gratis ausrüsten könnten

Horde neu anfangen :
Mit viel Glück einee Person die uns ziehen könnte, Leider kein Startgold etc.

Da ich ein Gymnasium besuche hab ich meistens "erst" gegen 17 Uhr Zeit, ev. Raidtermine habé ich mit meinem Main auch.

Bevorzugt würde ich entweder einen Draenei Schami [wir spielen ally] oder einen UD Priest[sollten wir horde wählen] spielen.

Falls jemand Interesse hat--> einfach eine Pm hier auf buffed schicken.
Bis bald


----------



## schwipschwap12 (4. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Leute =)

da ich in in den nächsten Tagen mit WoW neu angangen möchte suche ich hier einen netten Questpartner =)

Hatte vor auf Alli seite anzufangen als Nachtelf Druide,beim Realm bin ich mir noch nicht ganz sicher aber es sollte am besten ein PVP Realm sein.

Ich erwarte das Du Durchhaltevermögen hast auf lvl 80 zu lvln und nett bist =)

24/7 muss auch nicht sein da ich selber meist erst ab so 15-18 uhr zuhause bin ^^ aber solltest schon viel Lust und Freude haben =)

Also fals wer Interesse hat wäre eine PN sehr cool =D

PS. Bin 18 jahre alt.

Lass mich auch gerne Werben.


----------



## granbenismo (4. Oktober 2009)

spielt denn niemand in hessen wow? hab auf meinem server noch niemand gefunden :_(


----------



## Pusillin (4. Oktober 2009)

Kleiner Tipp: Wie wäre es wenn ihr so einen Tread für jeden deutschen Realm, oder wenigstens für jeden deutschen Realpool machen würdet?
Weil ich glaube, dass die meistens Leute nicht ernsthaft Lust haben jeden Beitrag durchzulesen um dann am Ende einen anderen Realmnamen zu lesen.
das trifft bestimmt auf 19 von 20 Fällen zu.

Ok und nun was ich suche:
Ich suche ein paar Leute auf dem Server Alextrasza, die Lust auf eine Stammgruppe für PvP bzw. Arena Teams haben.
Skill sollte vorhanden sein, ebenso wie PvP-Eq (da drück ich auch gerne mal ein Auge zu, was aber nicht heißt dass ihr
in 50% Blau und 50% BC-Episch ankommen sollt).
Bei Interesse Pn an mich (hier auf buffed)


----------



## Diablofreak (6. Oktober 2009)

Hey Leute ich suche jemanden denn ich werben kann am besten Server Guldan. Ich kann von mir sagen bin net, freudnlich und weiss wie man Wow spielt. Wer interesse hat w/me


----------



## Sebastian1804 (6. Oktober 2009)

Diablofreak schrieb:


> Hey Leute ich suche jemanden denn ich werben kann am besten Server Guldan. Ich kann von mir sagen bin net, freudnlich und weiss wie man Wow spielt. Wer interesse hat w/me




Naja ich weiß nicht ob sich da wer meldet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Das solltest du vllt nochmal überarbeiten und genauere Infos geben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sèv! (6. Oktober 2009)

Hey leute!
Also ich suche auch einen lvl partner
der mit mir gerne anfangen möchte also ab lvl 1.
Habe schon einen account..
Server ist mir eigentlich auch egal am besten
Mannoroth 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wäre echt super wenn ihr euch meldet.
und am besten noch wenn ich euch werben kann
mit 3x so viel ep wird es leichter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Würde gerne einen Hexenmeister,Druide oder Magier spielen
Meldet euch per PN.

MFG David.

Edit: Horde oder Allianz mir ist es egal ;D


----------



## pingu77 (6. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Leute, ich würde gern wieder nen neuen Char. anfangen und mit jemandem zusammen leveln. Schreibt mir einfach ne PN. Kann auch anwerben.


----------



## Nönon (6. Oktober 2009)

Ersma glück auf , 

Also ich habe Gefallen am Hexenmeister gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Jedoch bin ich nich so der gerne questet deswegen suche ich einen Questpartner, damit is nich so langweilig bleibt wie ich es finde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich arbeite NUR mit werben. Ich würde dann auf dem Server Malygos (Allianz) starten, da dort finanzielle unterstützung vorhanden ist.
Ich suche eine Person die regelmäßig wow spielt und nich nur alle 3 Tage mal ne Stunde reinschaut. Ich habe auch kein Problem mal wenn ich spaß dran hab 4-5 Stunden zu questen, jedoch werde ich auf eurem Tempo mitgehen , ich bin da flexibel.
Ich sage dazu ich bin erst 14 Jahre alt und besuche ein Gymnasium. Ich bin kein "Kiddyboon" oder sonst was, sondern ich behaupte mal von mir dass ich eine gewisse geistige Reife besitze.
Server Malygos Allianz bietet auf 80 eine gute Gilden- und Raidgrpvielfalt. Es ist auch kein Problem mal rnd Gruppen zu finden.
Daher wird Malygos auch selber gerne "Server des geregelten Raidens" gennant.
Das wars ersma fürs erste ich freue mich über PM's 
Leon

(PS: Ihr solltet durchhaltevermögen besitzen!) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Barric (9. Oktober 2009)

Heyho,

ich suche jemanden den ICH Werben kann und der mit mir und 2 weiteren Mitspielern zusammen levelet!
Die anderen beiden haben schon angefangen daher würden du (wenn sich jmd meldet) und ich erstma versuchen sie aufzuholen bzw sie würden auf uns warten!
wir würden auf dem server Blackrock beginnen mit nem Allianzcharakter!
wir haben alle Ahnung von WoW und wir haben auch alle die gleichen vorraussetzungen ( wir haben kein Main der uns mit g vollstoppft ) 

mfg Barric

für weiter informationen bitte ne PM an mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (9. Oktober 2009)

kannst du gern, aber nicht hier.

Siehe: Kontaktsuche-Sammelthread


----------



## Ymenia (9. Oktober 2009)

Ich fürchte, das ist hier nicht erwünscht. *auf Forenregeln deut*


----------



## Teradas (9. Oktober 2009)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...hl=Kontaktsuche  <---Sammelthread für Kontaktsuche.


----------



## Barric (9. Oktober 2009)

Heyho,

 ich suche jemanden den ich Werben kann und der mit mir und 2 weiteren Mitspielern zusammen levelet!
 Die anderen beiden haben schon angefangen daher würden du (wenn sich jmd meldet) und ich erstma versuchen sie aufzuholen bzw sie würden auf uns warten!
 wir würden auf dem server Blackrock beginnen mit nem Allianzcharakter!
 wir haben alle Ahnung von WoW und wir haben auch alle die gleichen vorraussetzungen ( wir haben kein Main der uns mit g vollstoppft ) 

 mfg Barric

 für weiter informationen bitte ne PM an mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NaturalDesaster (9. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

ja, auch ich möchte einen mitspieler / neuanfänger werben.

Ich bin Allianzler und spiele auf dem PvP Server : Gorgonnash

Ich biete Euch, wenn Ihr 2 monate bezahlt habt, jede menge hilfe (zb instanzen ziehen ), taschen (18er bags für Account und Bank), startgold in höhe von 2500g an, damit ihr es einfacher habt.

Interesse geweckt ?

Dann PN an mich... gruß ND

Solange hier noch nicht editiert, solange steht das angebot noch =)


----------



## Mungamau (11. Oktober 2009)

Ich suche jemanden zu Twinken oder *Werben*.

Was ich biete:
- Humor
- nette Gespräche
- keine 24/7 Onlinezeiten
- ein gutes Auktionshaus, mit dem man in kurzer Zeit sehr viel Gold machen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
- sofortiger Anfang

Was ich erwarte:
- nette Person, kann auch erst 12 sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
- ernsthaftigkeit, d.h. bis lvl 80 einen Charakter hochziehen
- Respekt vor anderen Personen

Klasse, die ich Spielen werde: Druide oder Hexer
Fraktion: Allianz
Euch ist jede andere Klasse vorenthalten, also Freie Auswahl.
Mein auserwählter Realm: *Blackhand*

Interesse? Dann könnt ihr Mich über die Deutsche Post, per Brieftaube, E-Mail, ICQ, MSN, TS, XFire oder einfach per *Buffed.de Private Nachricht* erreichen.

Auf ein frohes Wiedersehen,
Mungamau

PS: Bei Freund Werben bekommt man ein Startbudget von 750g und ich erfülle auch die meisten Wünsche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (11. Oktober 2009)

Dann möchte ich mich auch nochmal hier verewigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also ich suche jemanden den ich werben kann. Darf auch gern ein neuanfänger sein, ich erkläre gern.

Du solltest natürlich nett und freundlich sein, musst kein Teamspeak etc. haben.

Das Alter ist egal, solang du bei der Sache bleibst.

Fraktion wäre Allianz und der Server wäre Rexxar (PVE - Normal)

Ich biete dir 500g "Startkapital" und eben entsprechende Hilfe wenn du neueinsteiger bist. Fliegen und das entsprechende Flugmount gibt es natürlich auch von mir.

Rassen/Klassenkombinationen sind mir egal. 


Ich bin: 22 Jahre alt, wohne in der nähe von Stuttgart und arbeite als Kundendienstmitarbeiter für eine kanadische Firma. Ich arbeite täglich von 15 Uhr bis 1 Uhr nachts, Wochenende habe ich Dienstag und Mittwoch. Deine Online-Zeiten sollten dem möglichst nahe kommen. Bin aber auch an arbeitstagen vor 15 Uhr bzw. nach 1 Uhr online.

Interesse? Schreib mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Plusader (12. Oktober 2009)

Hallo du da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*I*ch suche hiermit jemanden den ich für WoW begeistern kann. Fraktion ist mir dabei eigentlich egal, und meinen Char passe ich eurem an, sodass wir flott unterwegs sind.

*I*ch habe bereits einen Account und würde dich / euch werben, um mit dir / euch dann sehr schnell ein paar Chars hochzuspielen.
Ich besitze bereits Erfahrung mit "Werbt einen Freund", und weiss somit wie man am effizientesten damit umzugehn hat. 
Für den letzten 60er habe ich knapp 11 Stunden gebraucht, wenn wir etwas Glück haben gehts nochmal so schnell.

*I*ch stelle euch natürlich fürs Leveln Startkapital, Gold, sowie die Reit-Mounts zur Verfügung.

*D*er Server auf dem wir spielen könnten, wäre bevorzugt Aegwynn für die Allianz oder Frostwolf+Destromat für die Hordenvertreter unter euch, da ich dort meine Charaktere habe. Sie sind sehr sehr gut bevölkert und bieten sowohl auf Allianz als auch auf Horde Seite gute Entfaltungsmöglichkeiten, was Raids CasualPvP oder Arena angeht.

*I*ch bin fast rund um die Uhr on, und kann euch mit Fragen sicher weiterhelfen, da ich ein weiser Hase bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *
Teamspeak* ist ebenfalls vorhanden und wird sehr gern von mir benutzt, es ist einfach lustiger, wenn man nicht alleine ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Ich freue mich auf euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Meldet euch einfach per Buffed Nachricht oder per ICQ 278-369-365


----------



## Daikou (12. Oktober 2009)

Guten Abend, 

ich spiele seit geraumer Zeit auf dem PvP-Server Gul`dan und habe bereits 2 Chars auf Lvl 80. Da diese aber mittlerweile langwilig geworden sind, möchte ich mir neue erstellen und hochleveln. Da mir das zu lange dauert, möchte ich einen Spieler werben, um 3-fache Erfahrung zu bekommen. Ich habe 2 Wochen Ferien, also genug Zeit; was jedoch nich heißt, dass ich 24/7 online bin. Da ich schon 2 80er besitze, kann ich bei Goldproblemen behilflich sein, falls welche auftreten sollten. 

Wer interesse hat, kann mir eine PN hier im Portal schicken.

Mfg,

Daikou.

Ps.: Spiele auf Hordenseite.


----------



## Merciles123 (14. Oktober 2009)

Hallihallo leute,

Ich möchte gern jemanden Werben, oder Geworben werden. da ich zz. einfach lust haben ein Bischen zu Twinken.

Server ist egal, sollte eben PVP sein. Fraktion ist auch egal. Doch eig. würde ich gern einen Untoten Magier Leveln, aber auf Horde seite, kann ich kein Gold bereitstellen.

Mein main hatt nicht gerade viel Gold, aber falls wir auf dem Server anfangen, kann ich schon das nötigste Reit skills etc. Bereit stellen.

Ich bitte euch die Maximale Erfahrung in Wow:

Mein main ist Großmarschall+Gladiator. Momentan spiele ich auf 2200+im 3vs3, und bringe somit den nötigen Skill mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Auch als twink erwarte ich , das man nötige Makros benutz, und sicht nicht gerade anstellt wie der letze Idiot: Siehe World of Magecraft 4


Ich erwarte eig. nur das ih SKYPE besitz, min. 16. Jahre alt seid, und einigermasen oft Online seid, so das wir die 60 in den 30 Tagen des Originalen wows ereichen. Und ihr solltet Pvp spielen können !

Ich persönlich bin 18 Jahre alt, und gehe selber Arbeiten , und habe auch noch Ein Rl. Das heist keine 5 stunden am stück leveln, aber immeral wieder 3, je nach lust und laune.

Wenn der eine gerade keine Zeit / lust hatt, muss der andere das Akzeptieren.


Kontakt: Nur über Pm hir bei Buffed, ICQ oder xfire giebt es erst, nach Absprache.

Würde mich über Reife, ernste und witzige Leute freuen, die das Ganze auch mit ernster Sache angehen.

Mfg


----------



## Darayon (17. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Leute,

ich suche jemanden, den ich werben kann und der Lust hat mit mir schnell auf lvl 60 zu leveln.

Gespielt wird Horde, auf Nera'thor, einem Deutschen PvP-Realm. Ich würde einen Ork-Schamanen spielen, ihr habt bei eurer Klasse/Rasse freie Wahl. Startgold werdet ihr von mir bekommen, jedoch habe ich keinen Goldesel. Skype ist vorhanden und wäre Pflicht, da sich nur durch Schreiben nicht gut leveln lässt.

Für Interesse oder mehr Informationen bitte bei mir per PM melden.




Mfg

Darayon


----------



## serternos árkanos (17. Oktober 2009)

Hey Leute ich habe mit WoW wieder angefangen und suche nun für die 2. Ferienwoche einen Levelpartner auf Hordenseite auf dem Server Thrall, am besten sehr aktiv ich habe grade ferien und mcöhte in den Ferien viel schaffen am besten Tank oder Heiler da ich Druide spiele und gerne eine Tank Heal combo spielen würde. mein Druide ist Level 6 und ich bin auch gerne beriet zu warten. Ich suche ebenfalls einen Partner für nach den Ferien geren auch der gleiche ,allerdings habe ich dann wenig zeit, sehr wenig.. Okai vielen dank und ich hoffe das sich leute melden


----------



## kstorm (18. Oktober 2009)

Hey
Suche für einen neuanfang jemand der mich wirbt.
habe die nächsten 2 wochen viel zeit,und es wäre super wenn wir fix auf 60 sind
sollte allianz seite sein und ein pvp oder rp-pvp server sein (kult der verdammten wäre super)


----------



## New-Member (20. Oktober 2009)

Hallo 
Ich habe heute wieder Lust auf WoW bekommen und mir einen Classic Key besorgt.

Nun würde ich natürlich gerne schnell auf die Maximal Stufe kommen und würde mich freuen wenn mich jemand von euch werben könnte. Erfahrungen hab ich genug mit WoW gemacht und auch mit Werbt ein Freund hatte ich damals schon einge auf level 60 gezogen ( Bestzeit : 9 Stunden). Cool wäre es wenn mir jemand Start Taschen und Kapital, sowie Mounts und all sowas halt stellen könnte.

Fraktion und Klasse ist noch recht egal, überlege grade selber. Server sucht ihr aus!

Gerne komme ich ins Ts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich bin 16 Jahre alt und wohne in der Nähe von Essen.
Ich hoffe das sich noch jemand gleich meldet, ich warte noch ein wenig hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jan3r (20. Oktober 2009)

Hey,

ich suche netten Anfänger, den ich werben kann. 

Biete viel Hilfe beim Lvln (Instanzen ziehen usw.)!!! Gilde mit vielen netten und freundlichen Spielern!!!

Und vieles mehr!!!

Realm: Anetheron
Fraktion: Egal ^^ (Auf beiden Seiten sind 80ger vorhanden, also bleibt bei keiner Fraktion die Hilfe aus!!!)

Ich würde auch gerne einen neuen Char beginnen, also meldet euch!!! (PM)

MfG


----------



## Böese1 (20. Oktober 2009)

Hallo! I want YOU to join me!^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich bin 17 jahre alt und spiele schon seit einiger Zeit WoW
ich habe einen hordler 80 auf azshara
und einen pala 80 ally auf veklor
ich würde mir am liebsten mit dir einen auf azshara anfangen
ich stelle dir Taschen, 20+40+60 Mounts zur verfügung und gebe dir gold wenn es knapp wird beim ausbilder
Ich bin ziemlich oft on meist nachmittags auch öfters nachts und an weekends meist den genzen Tag

Ich habe mir gerade einen Tauren Druiden andefangn das heißt wir können super zusammen leveln und ich habe aus azshara freunde die uns beide inis ziehen und so das leveln SEHR vereinfachen werden^^

nett wäre es wenn du auch mit mir on sein kannst
dein alter sollte 12+ sein
wichtig ist einfach das du nett bist und spass am spielen hast

bitte schreib mir eine pn

grüße böese


----------



## dtrain07 (21. Oktober 2009)

Hallo
ich suche momentan einen Levelpartner, welcher sich von mir werben lässt. Ich würde vorschlagen, das wir auf dem Server Forscherliga (RP-PvE) auf der Seite der Allianz neue Chars erstellen.

Ich biete:
-Viel Erfahrung beim Leveln (habe 2 80iger)
-Viel Zeit (mehrere Stunden am Tag)
-Genug Geld für Ausbildung, Rüstung, Taschen, Mounts etc
-Viel Geduld und Ausdauer
-Auf Wunsch Leute die uns durch Inis ziehen
-Auf Stufe 60 ca 1000g Startgold
-Einen TeamSpeak-Server (keine Pflicht)

Ich erwarte:
-Das ihr nicht nach 3 Tagen abhaut
-Spaß am Spiel

Die Vorteile:
-300% EP-Boost
-Teleportationsfunktion alle 60 Minuten

Kontaktiert mich per PN oder ICQ (362-589-247)

Gruß dtrain07


----------



## HappyChaos (21. Oktober 2009)

Servus,

Kurz und knapp,suche ich jemanden,der sich werben lassen würde,um mit mir mehrere lvl 60er hochzulvln.Dies könnten wir auf irgendeinem Server tun,oder auf einem,auf den ich bereits einen 80er besitze.Toll wäre auch,wenn derjenige auch genug Motivation mitbringen würde,dies auch zu machen,denn ab der Scherbenelt wird das lvln ja bekanntlich einfacher.Erfahrung mit dem Werbe-einen-Freund Angebot mitzubringen wäre definitiv auch von Vorteil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Alles Weitere kann man ja per der genialen Private Nachrichten Option hier klären 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße


----------



## Ryje (22. Oktober 2009)

Servus Community,

nachdem ich mich heute dazu entschlossen habe mit WoW wieder anzufangen, mir mein Jäger aber keinen Spaß macht, suche ich nun jemanden der sich von mir werben lassen würde, um gemeinsam leveln zu können. Mir geht es dabei nicht um den Freimonat, da ich mir bereits für 6 Monate WoW gekauft habe, das spiel aber alleine nur halb soviel spaß macht. Server wäre mir egal bevorzuge aber eher PvE wobei PvP für mich auch kein Problem darstellt.

Wäre nice jemanden zu finden oder sogar 2 oder 3 um ein schönes Spielgefühl zu haben.

Solte jemand interesse haben, einfach hier melden oder halt PM.

mfg Ryje


----------



## Fusselbirne (22. Oktober 2009)

Hallöle!

Ich suche jemanden,den ich werben könnte,um gemeinsam einen 60er (gerne auch mehrere,falls wir schnell sind) zu lvln und dann richtig loslegen.Wir könnten auf einem völlig neuen Server anfangen oder auf einem Server,auf den ich bereits hohe Chars besitze,könnten wir dann aber noch bereden.Du solltest aber auf jeden Fall ein wenig Zeit mitbringen (also nicht 1std. täglich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und natürlich Spaß haben und mich nicht nach XY lvl alleine stehen lassen.Alter ist egal,hauptsache geistige Reife sollte man besitzen.
Ich kenne mich selber bereits in WoW natürlich sehr gut aus,da ich es seit 2-3 Jahren spiele.Habe nichts dagegen,wenn Du auch Erfahrung mitbringen würdest,sowie auch Erfahrung mit dem Werbe einen Freund Angebot hättest.

Sollten noch Fragen sein oder du dich erst mal ein wenig genauer unterhalten willst,dann schreib mir eine PM hier über das Forum. 

Mfg die fusslige Birne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Floyder (22. Oktober 2009)

Hi!
Ich suche für anfang Dezember jemanden, der sich von mir werben lässt, um gemeinsam 1-2 Chars hochzuleveln.
Auf Allianzseite des Servers Ambossar, ich kann ne Menge Gold bieten, Erfahrung beim Leveln und falls erwünscht auch Leute, die uns durch Instanzen ziehen.
Aus Erfahrung weiß ich, dass es möglich ist, durch Instanzen-ziehen in etwa 10-24 Stunden Spielzeit auf Stufe 60 zu kommen.
Wer intresse hat einfach PN hier im Forum oder per ICQ melden: 321435595.


----------



## shadownappi (22. Oktober 2009)

Suche nette person, die mit mir auf dem server *Durotan* zusammen levelt !
Suche jemanden der einen Char auf lvl 30 ca hat, damit wir zusammen hochleveln können !


----------



## Böese1 (22. Oktober 2009)

Hallo! I want YOU to join me!^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich bin 17 jahre alt und spiele schon seit einiger Zeit WoW
ich habe einen hordler 80 auf azshara
und einen pala 80 ally auf veklor
ich würde mir am liebsten mit dir einen auf azshara anfangen
ich stelle dir Taschen, 20+40+60 Mounts zur verfügung und gebe dir gold wenn es knapp wird beim ausbilder
Ich bin ziemlich oft on meist nachmittags auch öfters nachts und an weekends meist den genzen Tag

Ich habe mir gerade einen Tauren Druiden andefangn das heißt wir können super zusammen leveln und ich habe aus azshara freunde die uns beide inis ziehen und so das leveln SEHR vereinfachen werden^^

nett wäre es wenn du auch mit mir on sein kannst
dein alter sollte 12+ sein
wichtig ist einfach das du nett bist und spass am spielen hast

bitte schreib mir eine pn oder meldet euch per icq Nr: 360726696

grüße böese


----------



## Corni2222 (22. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

Ich suche jemanden, der mich werben will. Vorraussetzung wäre, dass du mit mir 2 Charaktere auf mind. lvl. 60 hochspielst. Es wäre auch schön wenn du mich bzgl. Kosten für Fähigkeiten unterstützen könntest. Server ist egal; PvP oder PvE. Fraktion ist mir auch egal. Spielzeiten sind so ab 17 Uhr. Am Wochenende früher.
Schreibt mich einfach mal im ICQ an: 

grüße
Corni

Edit: Hat sich erledigt - habe jemanden gefunden


----------



## Casander (23. Oktober 2009)

Hallo zusammen. Ich suche dringend einen Furorkrieger, der mir helfen kann alles gleich richtig zu machen. Bin nun mit meinem 1. Charakter level 80 geworden und würde gern ein paar Infos sammeln. Wenn also jemand denkt, er hätte nen super DD Krieger, würde ich mich über ernstgemeinte Ratschläge freuen. Auf PvP bin ich nicht so heiß, möchte mich lieber in Instanzen hoch farmen also Pve. Skill, Glyphen und Verzauberungen und Sockel-Infos solltet Ihr auch drauf haben. Freue mich über Antworten hier oder w Casander auf dem Realm Kil-jaeden falls Ihr da seit. Danke schonmal


----------



## Casander (23. Oktober 2009)

Corni2222 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich suche jemanden, der mich werben will. Vorraussetzung wäre, dass du mit mir 2 Charaktere auf mind. lvl. 60 hochspielst. Es wäre auch schön wenn du mich bzgl. Kosten für Fähigkeiten unterstützen könntest. Server ist egal; PvP oder PvE. Fraktion ist mir auch egal. Spielzeiten sind so ab 17 Uhr. Am Wochenende früher.
> Schreibt mich einfach mal im ICQ an: 290600566
> ...



Hi würde dich gern werben. Bin ständig on und in einer halbwegs ordentlichen Gilde mit eigenem Ts und Homepage. Hab vor 2 Tagen meinen 1. 80 geschafft und würd gern noch weitere hochziehen. Server Kil-jaeden Horde Charname Casander. kaed1000@gmx.net schreib mal ne Mail


----------



## Biebre (23. Oktober 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich suche ein paar Leute die auf der Ewigen Wacht spielen und denken, dass sie noch nicht in die Kategorie "Wipe? => Leave" "Need Epix" "Money, money, money!" "Classic? Vergiss Classic, heute ist heute!" zählen und bei denen das Prinzip Freundlichkeit und eine Hand wäscht die andere noch hochgehalten wird..
Langsam bin ich leider der Meinung dass es diese Leute nur noch sehr selten gibt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Falls ihr euch angesprochen fühlt und ein weiteres "hoffentlich nettes" Gesicht in WoW in eurer Freundesliste haben wollt, einfach Caldason / Karethar anwhispern, vielleicht findet man ja noch ein paar gesellige Leute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß.


----------



## Fusselbirne (23. Oktober 2009)

Hallöle!

Ich suche jemanden,den ich werben könnte,um gemeinsam einen 60er (gerne auch mehrere,falls wir schnell sind) zu lvln und dann richtig loslegen.Wir könnten auf einem völlig neuen Server anfangen oder auf einem Server,auf den ich bereits hohe Chars besitze,könnten wir dann aber noch bereden.Du solltest aber auf jeden Fall ein wenig Zeit mitbringen (also nicht 1std. täglich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und natürlich Spaß haben und mich nicht nach XY lvl alleine stehen lassen.Alter ist egal,hauptsache geistige Reife sollte man besitzen.
Ich kenne mich selber bereits in WoW natürlich sehr gut aus,da ich es seit 2-3 Jahren spiele.Habe nichts dagegen,wenn Du auch Erfahrung mitbringen würdest,sowie auch Erfahrung mit dem Werbe einen Freund Angebot hättest.

Sollten noch Fragen sein oder du dich erst mal ein wenig genauer unterhalten willst,dann schreib mir eine PM hier über das Forum. 

Mfg die fusslige Birne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dyar (23. Oktober 2009)

Hallo!

Suche einen, den ich werben und der Lust hätte 1-2 Chars auf dem Realm Antheron auf 60 zu leveln, da ich dort bereits einen hohen Char besitze. Zeit sollte schon etwas vorhanden sein, jetzt nicht 24/7 aber so 2-3 std am Abend (Gerne auch mehr) wäre schon vorteilhaft.
Alter ist soweit egal, solange ihr geistig auf der Höhe seid.

MfG


----------



## Fusselbirne (24. Oktober 2009)

Hallöle!

Ich suche jemanden,den ich werben könnte,um gemeinsam einen 60er (gerne auch mehrere,falls wir schnell sind) zu lvln und dann richtig loslegen.Wir könnten auf einem völlig neuen Server anfangen oder auf einem Server,auf den ich bereits hohe Chars besitze,könnten wir dann aber noch bereden.Du solltest aber auf jeden Fall ein wenig Zeit mitbringen (also nicht 1std. täglich  und natürlich Spaß haben und mich nicht nach XY lvl alleine stehen lassen.Alter ist egal,hauptsache geistige Reife sollte man besitzen.
Ich kenne mich selber bereits in WoW natürlich sehr gut aus,da ich es seit 2-3 Jahren spiele.Habe nichts dagegen,wenn Du auch Erfahrung mitbringen würdest,sowie auch Erfahrung mit dem Werbe einen Freund Angebot hättest.

Sollten noch Fragen sein oder du dich erst mal ein wenig genauer unterhalten willst,dann schreib mir eine PM hier über das Forum. 

Mfg die fusslige Birne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HappyChaos (24. Oktober 2009)

Servus,

Kurz und knapp,suche ich jemanden,der sich werben lassen würde,um mit mir mehrere lvl 60er hochzulvln.Das können wir auf irgendeinem Server tun,oder auf einem,auf den ich bereits einen 80er besitze.Toll wäre auch,wenn derjenige auch genug Motivation,Lust,Zeit (damit meine ich zwar nicht 24/7 täglich,aber auch nicht nur 2Stunden ab Mitternacht *g*) und Spaß mitbringen würde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.Erfahrung mit dem Werbe-einen-Freund Angebot mitzubringen wäre definitiv auch von Vorteil. Alles Weitere kann man ja mit der privaten Nachrichten Option hier klären smile.gif

Grüße HappyChaos


----------



## Hotgoblin (24. Oktober 2009)

Hi Leute

suche Jemanden der mit mir levelt.

Und zwar habe ich einen Level 61er Schurke auf Blackhand (Allianz).

Würde mich freuen wenn sich jemand melden würde^^


----------



## Nuffing (25. Oktober 2009)

Da Aion doch nicht das wurde was ich erhoft hatte werd ich wohl wieder WoW anfangen.

Dazu such ich jemand der mich wirbt und mit mir levelt.

Server sollte ein PvP server sein, ansonsten ist es egal.

Zeit sollte auch etwas mehr vorhanden sein um mit mir schnell richtung 60 zu leveln.

Ich suche ab diesen oder nächsten monat jemand je nach dem wann ich geld für ein neuen key hab

Ach ja noch zu mir, ich hab jetzt gut 4 jahre wow erfahrung (mit meheren pausen) und besonders im Leveln bin ich schnell und zuverlässig, ich hab auf beiden Fraktionsseiten mindestens 3 characktere auf 80 gehabt (bei horde waren es um die 5 stück) und kenn mich dh auch in sachen quest gut bis perfekt aus. Ich hab also erfahrung und biete dh kein ständiges gefrage wie was wo ist ;D


----------



## Böese1 (25. Oktober 2009)

Hi!! I want YOU to join ME!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich bin 18 Jahre alt und habe schon mehrer Jahre WoW Erfahrung ich habe 3 level 80ger (priester horde, hrode dk und ally pala)
Ich würde gerne mit dir auf dem Server Azshara leveln. Dort kenn ich einige level 80 die uns schnell ziehen können (machen das auch gerne). Ich stelle dir am anfang Taschen und gebe dir Unterstüzung mit Gold. Ich bin auch oft online daher sollten wir es schnell auf level 60 schaffen.
Ich spiele mir einen Horde Jäger hoch. 
Schreib mir einfach eine PN oder melde dich in icq 360 726 696

Du solltest über 12 sein, geschlecht ist egal^^ und auch oft spielen können
würde mich freuen wenn du dich meldest 
viele grüße Böese


----------



## Mindadar (26. Oktober 2009)

Grüße liebe intressenten. 
Mein name ist Mindadar und ich bin von der Horde. 
Ich suche momentan jemanden den ich werben kann oder einfach nur zum gemeinsam lvln. 
Alles nötige würde ich sponsoren. Also Reiten, Fliegen, Berufe.
Server wäre Zirkel des Cenarius. 
Alter sollte 18+ Sein da ich in einer Ü18 Gilde bin und wir von unseren Membern Niveau erwarten. Was du natürlich mitbringst. 

Achja Ich würde lieber Horde spielen da mein main und meine freunde alles Hordler sind, die uns natürlich ziehen könnten.


----------



## Spyflander (27. Oktober 2009)

Hi Leute =)

Ich suche auf diesem Wege jemanden den ich Werben kann. Ich besitze mittlerweile 4 80igerchars(holypriest, ele shami, DK(inaktiv), Fury(inaktiv)).
Da mir mein priest im discspec in der Arena nicht zugesagt hatte, möchte ich gerne einen Pala hochleveln um diesen dann als Heiler in der Arena zu zocken =)
Nach 3,5 80igern (DK zählt net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) wird einem das leveln langsam zu fad. Deshalb ist es mein Wunsch jemanden zu werben, damit dies schneller von statten geht.
Gold/Froststoftaschen/mount und was sonnst noch so anfällt übernehme ich natürlich. Für innis ziehen habe ich genug Leute die das gerne tun.

Was du mitbringen solltest: 
 - Natürlich in erster linie spaß am leveln =) 
 - Zuverlässigkeit
 - eine gewisse geistige reife (alter spielt dabei keine rolle)
 - du solltest dich für Horde auf dem Server Gorgonash entscheiden
 - hm sonnst fällt mir grad nix mehr ein^^

Über mich:

Ich bin 25 Jahre alt und wohnhaft in Frankfurt/Hessen. Dort mache ich eine Ausbildung als IT-Systemkaufman. Meine Onlinezeiten sind unter der woche von 17 Uhr bis open end. Am we, sofern ich nicht feiern gehe, bin ich immer online!! Wir können uns ja Feste Tage ausmachen, wo wir leveln werden, da ich mittwoch beispielsweise Mainraid habe, geht da schonmal nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Abschließend kann man sagen, das ich in einer erfolgreichen Gilde bin (aktueller 25iger kontent clear+einge HMs) und du eventuel bei uns auch gleich ins Raidgeschäft einsteigen könntest. Es sei denn du hast andere Pläne auf diesem Server =)
Ich werd dich auch weiterhin unterstützen wenn wir stufe 60 erreicht haben!!!! In diesem sinne freu ich mich auf dich!!!

Ps.: Für mehr Infos schreibt mir einfach ne PN =)


----------



## Armrak (27. Oktober 2009)

Mindadar schrieb:


> Grüße liebe intressenten.
> Mein name ist Mindadar und ich bin von der Horde.
> Ich suche momentan jemanden den ich werben kann oder einfach nur zum gemeinsam lvln.
> Alles nötige würde ich sponsoren. Also Reiten, Fliegen, Berufe.
> ...




Hallo,

Ich würde gerne mit Dir zusammen leveln, werben kannst Du mich leider nicht da Ich schon einen Account habe, ich habe mir heute eine Blutelfe auf dem Server Zirkel des Cenarius erstelt.
Ist ein Paladin ihr Name ist Tebrilia, mein alter sollte reichen,  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  habe die 40 überschriten und bin Männlich, würde mich freuen wenn wir zusammen kommen könten zum leveln.
Ich habe bisher immer nur auf Alli seite gespielt wollte aber immer mal einen auf der Horden seite spielen, nur alleine macht es mir keinen spass, zumal ich ja dort auch noch nicht alles kenne.
Ich habe mehrere chars auf verschiedene Server, zum teil auch schon 80, aber auf diesen Server habe Ich noch keinen, das ist jetzt mein erster hier auf dem server.
Habe Dich mal in meiner Freundesliste aufgenommen, vieleicht höhre Ich ja was von Dir.

Bis dahin


----------



## Gargantuan (27. Oktober 2009)

Ich, m 28 Jahre würde gerne jemanden werben, um auf dem RP-Pve Server "Zirkel des Cenarius" einen oder zwei neue chars hoch zu zocken. Spiel erst seid 4 Monaten und habe auch nur einen 80iger Druiden. Für Gold, Mounts etc kann ich aufkommen. Wenn ihr Bock habt schreibt mir ne pm! Würd mich freuen, bis dann!

mfg


----------



## Nuffing (29. Oktober 2009)

So ich muss noch mal nen neuen ausruf machen^^

Nach dem ich jetzt hin und her geguckt hab was es in der mmo welt so gibt hab ich doch gemerkt irgendwie ist wow immer noch mein lieblingssipel.

Ich möcht jetzt aber nicht irgendwas sondern hab mir gedanken gemacht wie ich am besten was mache ohne das ich 10 mal wieder nen neuen char anfange.

Und zwar such ich jemanden für folgendes:

Server: Destromath

Fraktion: Allianz

Onlinezeiten: sollten oft und regelmässig sein, die person sollte also viel zeit haben da ich nicht 3 wochen brauchen möchte, es sollte in maximal 2 wochen fertig sein^^

Klasse: ich werde eine Druidin spielen damit ich einfach alle klassen in einem habe, leveln werd ich als mieze =) was der spielt der mit mir levelt ist egal.

Toll wer es nich wenn es allgemein jemand von dem server wär damit etwas gold reitiere ausrüstung usw vorhanden sind.


----------



## Dylvan (29. Oktober 2009)

Böese schrieb:


> Hallo! I want YOU to join me!^^ victory.gif
> Ich bin 17 jahre alt und spiele schon seit einiger Zeit WoW





Böese schrieb:


> Hi!! I want YOU to join ME!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag nachträglich!


----------



## RobertundCo (29. Oktober 2009)

Ich werbe jemanden um auf dem Realm die silberne Hand auf der Seite der Horde einen neuen Char anzufangen. Je nachdem was ihr euch für eine Klasse aussucht stelle ich mich darauf ein.
Durch den 3-fachen XP Boost wirds ein leichtes für uns sein schnell und effizient hochzuleveln, ich besitze viel Spielerfahrung und möchte euch gern zu Diensten sein. Bei Interesse meldet euch doch einfach bei mir per PM.


----------



## Der dunkle Prinz (29. Oktober 2009)

Suche jemanden der komplett neu anfangen möchte und sich daher werben lassen will. Warum? Ganz einfach, mein Kollege und ich sind im moment dabei die 90 Tage 3xEp richtig auszukosten und ziehen deshalb mehrere Chars auf 60, schnelles Leveln der Chars ist daher garantiert!! Da es aber zu 2 auf dauer auch etwas langweilig wird und manchmal die hilfe eines dritten recht brauchbar wäre suche ich deshalb noch jemanden ob Mann oder Frau der/die lust hat sich uns anzuschließen.
Was ich auf jeden fall erwarte ist soziales verhalten! Dein Alter sollte am besten anfang 20 liegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Server: Die Nachtwache (RP-Server!!)
Fraktion: Horde

Wer nun interesse hat darf sich gerne bei mir hier auf Buffed per PM melden, oder auf Die Nachtwache Char: Slàanesh 


so long 

Slaanesh - Prinz des Chaos


----------



## Ôrcschurke (29. Oktober 2009)

Suche jemanden den ich werben kann.
Server und Fraktion ist mir egal, will einfach neuen char 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




pm an mich.!Für mehr info.


----------



## reflec (29. Oktober 2009)

Suche jemanden für eine Roller der Auferstehung, da ich seit langem nicht mehr gespielt habe und WoW wiedermal asprobieren möchte.

Für Informationen einfach eine Message schreiben

mfg


----------



## eternal77 (29. Oktober 2009)

suche jemand den ich werben kann

realm: frostwolf(pvp)
>allianz

bei fragen einfach pm.


----------



## Sebastian1804 (29. Oktober 2009)

Heyhou Mal eine Frage.
Hier suchen ja ziemlich viele Leute jemanden, den sie werben können.

Könntet ihr mir per PM [da es hier nur stören würde] ein kleines Feedback geben,
ob sich überhaupt jemand gemeldet hat, wenn ja ob ihr es auchdurchgezogen habt/ noch durchzieht?

Wäre echt nice^^

B>i<s d>a<nn


----------



## Denthorius (31. Oktober 2009)

Grüsse, suche jemanden der sich werben lassen würde, damit wir n paar chars auf 60 oder wahlweise gleich 80 leveln können.

Server: Wrathbringer PvP Seite: Allianz

Mounts, Taschen etc wird alles gestellt, bei guter Eignung Raidplatz auch gleich dabei für den Endcontent, genau wie auch PvP Stamm/Arenatruppe. Levelzeit je nach Bedarf, abends ab 17 18 uhr bis 23 24 uhr. Auch Neulinge sind willkommen, wir haben 80 Levels Zeit dir zu zeigen wie der Rubel rollt. Einziges must have: Spass an der Freude.

Meldet euch per PN

Gruss Denthorius


----------



## Captain Jack (31. Oktober 2009)

suche jemanden den ich werben kann
Horde/Allianz/Server ist mir egal , da ich neu anfangen will und nicht nocheinmal alles durchmachen will, mit normalen XP^^. Man sollte es aber die ernst meinen, bis 80 zu leveln. Wenn möglich würde ich gerne 2 Charaktere hochleveln^^ 
Diese Woche habe ich Ferien also würde es mir die ganze Zeit passen^^
PM me bei Interesse


----------



## Rudi TD (1. November 2009)

Hallo.

Da ich vorhabe komplett neu anzufangen, suche ich jemanden der mich werben möchte.

Fraktion sollte Horde sein.
Server wäre mir egal.

Von der Zeit her wäre bei mir (fast) alles möglich, nur Dienstags, Mittwochs und Donnerstags habe ich aus beruflichen Gründen leider keine Zeit für WoW.


Bei Interesse bitte per PN melden.


----------



## Fusselbirne (2. November 2009)

Hallöle!

Ich suche jemanden,den ich werben könnte,um gemeinsam einen 60er (gerne auch mehrere,falls wir schnell sind) zu lvln und dann richtig loslegen.Wir könnten auf einem völlig neuen Server anfangen oder auf einem Server,auf den ich bereits hohe Chars besitze,könnten wir dann aber noch bereden.Also wären dann Mountkosten,Taschen u.s.w. kein Problem.Du solltest aber auf jeden Fall ein wenig Zeit mitbringen (also nicht 1std. täglich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und natürlich Spaß haben und mich nicht nach XY lvl alleine stehen lassen.Alter ist egal,Hauptsache geistige Reife sollte man besitzen.
Ich kenne mich selber bereits in WoW natürlich sehr gut aus,da ich es seit 2-3 Jahren spiele.Habe nichts dagegen,wenn Du auch Erfahrung mitbringen würdest,sowie auch Erfahrung mit dem Werbe einen Freund Angebot hättest.

Sollten noch Fragen sein oder du dich erst mal ein wenig genauer unterhalten willst,dann schreib mir eine PM hier über das Forum. 

Mfg die fusslige Birne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ValeGrün (2. November 2009)

Suche jemanden den ich werben kann.

Bevorzugter Realm Sen'Jin (Horde), nach Absprache auch anderer Realm.
Ich habe vor in der Werbezeit mind. 2 Chars auf 60 zu bringen, der Geworbene sollte also schon täglich mind. 1 Stunde online sein. (Online Zeiten sollten wenn möglich nicht allzu spät sein)
Das Leveln sollte natürlich auch Spaß machen, und ich fänd's cool wenn der Geworbene humorvoll und nett ist, sowie Spaß am Spiel hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
 Alter ist egal.
Bei Interesse einfach PM an mich

lg


----------



## Fusselbirne (2. November 2009)

ValeGrün schrieb:


> Suche jemanden den ich werben.
> 
> Bevorzugter Realm Sen'Jin (Horde), nach Absprache auch anderer Realm.
> Ich habe vor in der Werbezeit mind. 2 Chars auf 60 zu bringen, der Geworbene sollte also schon täglich mind. 1 Stunde online sein. (Online Zeiten sollten wenn möglich nicht allzu spät sein)
> ...


Schade,du wärst perfekt meinen Vorstellungen entsprechend zum werben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dwarf303 (2. November 2009)

such nette leute auf malfurion  zum sabbeln usw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


nick darksphere ^^


----------



## Rise Above (2. November 2009)

Ich wollte nicht alle 18 Seiten durchlesen und alle befragen ob den nwer geworben werden möchte, also frag ich einfach direkt:

Hat jemand Lust mit mir einen neuen Char anzufangen? Ich suche wen, der mit mir auf 60, wenn niht sogar direkt auf 80 levelt. Ich würde aber nur auf einem bevölkerten Server mit viel PvP und geringen Wartezeiten für BG's und vielen Raids starten wollen. 

Das Ganze würde ich nur mit "werbt einen Freund" machen, habe schon erfahrung damit und meinen Jäger so innerhalb von 1 tag auf 60 gebracht *grinst*. Gerne auch durchgehend mit TS und so, habe atm nicht 24/7 Zeit aber denke 2-5 STD am Tag sind locker drin, kommt auf Euch an!

Also wenn jemand interesse hat, bitte eine private Nachricht an mich, ich würde mich sehr freuen.

PS: Horde oder Allianz, Server und Klassenkombination kann abgesprochen werden wenn Ihr mich anschreibt.

MfG  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rise Above (2. November 2009)

/push 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nydwyn (2. November 2009)

Ich glaub es nicht, das ich mal jemanden suchen würde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Kurz was zu mir : Ich bin 20 Jahre, Auszubildender und eingefleischter "Ex-WoWler". Bis Ende Juni diesen Jahres habe ich noch aktiv am Raidgeschehen teilgenommen. Ich habe ziemlich erfolgreich einen Hunter gespielt und mit ihm und meine ehemaligen Gilde Ulduar aufgeräumt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich war dann gezwungen das Spiel erstmal liegen zu lassen.. Hardware-Technische Gründe und habe vor an diesem Freitag wieder anzufangen. 

Nun zu dem was ich hier suche. 


Ich suche einfach einen Spielgefährten, der nicht ganz neu ist. Der weiß wie das gröbste abläuft um die Levelphase schnell durch zu peitschen. Optimal wäre natürlich Anschluss in eine einigermaßen gute Gilde für den Endcontent. Fraktion und Rasse sind mir relativ egal und ich würde mich da ziemlich variabel einstellen.

Wenn ich niemand geeignetes finde, würde ich auf meinen alten Char zurückgreifen, aber das geht wohl zu sehr ins Detail 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also nochmals.. Suche Spielgefährten.. Realm+Fraktion und auch Klasse sind relativ egal. 
Meldet euch via PN


----------



## Raxon22 (2. November 2009)

gute idde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Magickevin (3. November 2009)

Und ihr in diesem Fred seht ihr wie die "Werbt mich" Gesellschafft immer höhere Anforderungen hat z.b
ZAHLT MIR MEINE SKILLS, MOUNTs und mein TOILETTENPAPIER! UND IHR KRIEGT DAFÜR DIESES 0815 ZEVRA MOUNT UND EINEN NEUEN 80 DEN IHR SOWIESO NICHT SPIELEN KÖNNT WEIL IHR MICH DEN GANZEN TAG LVLN MÜSST UND ICH NEHME EUREN PLATZ IN EURER RAIDGILDE EIN!!! yeay soo machts freude ;D


----------



## Fusselbirne (3. November 2009)

Magickevin schrieb:


> Und ihr in diesem Fred seht ihr wie die "Werbt mich" Gesellschafft immer höhere Anforderungen hat z.b
> ZAHLT MIR MEINE SKILLS, MOUNTs und mein TOILETTENPAPIER! UND IHR KRIEGT DAFÜR DIESES 0815 ZEVRA MOUNT UND EINEN NEUEN 80 DEN IHR SOWIESO NICHT SPIELEN KÖNNT WEIL IHR MICH DEN GANZEN TAG LVLN MÜSST UND ICH NEHME EUREN PLATZ IN EURER RAIDGILDE EIN!!! yeay soo machts freude ;D


Öh,okay...ist dir langweilig?


----------



## Raaandy (4. November 2009)

ich fang wieder mit wow an. mein pc sollte in ca 2 wochen spätestens da sein. 

wer lust hat kann hier ja mal rein schreiben.

wird auf allianzseite sein, ich werde wohl krieger oder heiler spielen. 
meine zeiten sind aber nicht regelmäßig bis auf mittwochs und donnerstags 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wenn ein paar lust haben meldet euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## natario (4. November 2009)

fange auf proudmoore alli seite neu an. wer bock hat kann sich ja melden


----------



## Killding (4. November 2009)

Würde gerne mit jmd "freund werben" machen spiele Blutkessel PvP Horde...


----------



## Fusselbirne (4. November 2009)

Hallöle!

Ich suche jemanden,den ich werben könnte,um gemeinsam einen 60er (gerne auch mehrere,falls wir schnell sind) zu lvln und dann richtig loslegen.Wir könnten auf einem völlig neuen Server anfangen oder auf einem Server,auf den ich bereits hohe Chars besitze,wo ich dann aber aushelfen könnte,also wären dann Mountkosten,Taschen u.s.w. kein Problem.Du solltest aber auf jeden Fall ein wenig Zeit mitbringen (also nicht 1std. täglich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und natürlich Spaß haben und mich nicht nach XY lvl alleine stehen lassen.Alter ist egal,Hauptsache ein wenig geistige Reife sollte man schon besitzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Ich kenne mich selber bereits in WoW natürlich sehr gut aus,da ich es seit 2-3 Jahren spiele und hab daher nichts dagegen,wenn du auch welche mitbringen würdest.

Sollten noch Fragen sein oder du dich erst mal ein wenig genauer unterhalten willst,dann schreib mir eine PM hier über das Forum. 

Mfg die fusslige Birne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Gibt es denn hier gar keine Leute,die sich ernsthaft werben lassen wollen und ein paar 60er hochzuspielen??? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (4. November 2009)

Unterlaßt den Spam und haltet euch an die Netiquette, danke.

Spam gelöscht.


----------



## Hotgoblin (5. November 2009)

Fusselbirne schrieb:


> /little push



Für was wilslt du nen Sticky pushen ? :O


PS:


Suche immernoch Jemanden der mit mir auf der Allianzseite bei Blackhand
levelt. Meien Schurkin ist derzeit Level 64(1/2)


----------



## Galjun (5. November 2009)

Ich habe eine kleine frage..
Buffed sagt auf meinem Server sind, Allianz 12745, Horde 6910
Warcraftrealms sagt aber, Allianz 4279, Horde 3464

Mein anderer Server
sagt Buffed, Allianz 11006,	Horde 8355
Warcraftrealms, Allianz 7480, Horde 5627

bin nun verwirrt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sebastian1804 (6. November 2009)

Das ist wohl der flasche Theard dafür....
Hier sucht man nach Kontakten zum leveln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



// => BTT 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## manaman122 (6. November 2009)

Hallo ,ich suche wen den ich Werben kann

Was ich biete
-viel Zeit 
-Gold für Taschen,Mounts usw.
-Ziehmöglichkeiten

Was ich von euch erwarte
-erwachsenes Verhalten
-ein Mindestalter von 15
-das ihr euch den Key selbst käuft(schlechte Erfahrungen)

Zu meiner Person:
Mein Name ist Kevin ich bin 19 Jahre jung,habe derzeit viel zu viel Freizeit weil ich mir das Bein gebrochen habe.Ich spiele WoW nun schon seit 2 1/2 Jahren und kenne mich gut auf Seiten der Horde aus.

Gespielt wird auf dem Server "Arygos oder Malygos" und natürlich Horde 

Wenn ich euch begeistern konnte meldet euch doch bei mir per pn oder in icq(458-570-920)


----------



## Fusselbirne (6. November 2009)

Hallöle!

Ich suche jemanden,den ich werben könnte,um gemeinsam einen 60er (gerne auch mehrere,falls wir schnell sind) zu lvln und dann richtig loslegen.Wir könnten auf einem völlig neuen Server anfangen oder auf einem Server,auf den ich bereits hohe Chars besitze,wo ich dann aber aushelfen könnte,also wären dann Mountkosten,Taschen u.s.w. kein Problem.Du solltest aber auf jeden Fall ein wenig Zeit mitbringen (also nicht 1std. täglich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und natürlich Spaß haben und mich nicht nach XY lvl alleine stehen lassen.Alter ist egal,Hauptsache ein wenig geistige Reife sollte man schon besitzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .
Ich kenne mich selber bereits in WoW natürlich sehr gut aus,da ich es seit 2-3 Jahren spiele und hab daher nichts dagegen,wenn du auch welche mitbringen würdest.

Sollten noch Fragen sein oder du dich erst mal ein wenig genauer unterhalten willst,dann schreib mir eine PM hier über das Forum. 

Mfg die fusslige Birne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mirakulixxx (6. November 2009)

Guten abend Ich suche einen level partner der sich evtl per werb einen freund mit mir leveln will oder mit account gebundenen items auf Nozdormu leveln will gebe startgold und gute items auf 80  wär cool wenn ihr euch meldet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Al_xander (6. November 2009)

Grüß Gott Gesellschaft,

Suche eine / n der / die mit mir Werbt einen Freund macht oder einfach mit mir ein bisschen Lvlt. Biete Gold und Reitmöglichkeit auf dem Sever Arygos Seiten der Allianz. Horde vertretend bin ich auch aber leider nur mit nem Todesritter (kurz zu den Servern mir ist jeder beliebige recht PvP, PvE, RP what ever)
Prioritäten zum Verhalten oder wie ihr euch benehmt setze ich euch keine.

Über mich: Alexander, 28 Jahre jung / alt, Momentan viel Freizeit, bin Momentan beurlaubt und mein Boxtraining fällt aus. Falls ihr / du interessiert sei / bist dann melde / t euch / dich bei mir 
ICQ: 427-026-205

MfG Al_x 

[€dit] P.S.: @ Fusselbirne ne wohl Momentan nicht dauert wohl seine Zeit bis sich jmd meldet ^^ Ansonste viel Erfolg auf deiner Suche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lukator (7. November 2009)

??


----------



## Sehraya (7. November 2009)

Hi Leute!!

Nach einer 4 Monatigen WoW Pause suche ich jemanden der *MICH * wirbt! D.H. ich erstelle mir einen neuen Account und muss mir die 2 Addons nocheinmal kaufen!

Was ich von euch erwarte? Nicht viel! Außer das ihr euch meinen Level Zeiten anpasst :  Montag bis Freitags 17-23 Uhr ; Wochenende Open end 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Außerdem wird Horde gespielt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wer ziehmöglichkeiten hat ist natürlich im Vorteil..

alles weitere im Icq 558950342


----------



## Schreina (8. November 2009)

Hi suche einen der mit mir nen neuen WoW char auf antonidas anfangen will schreibt mir halt eine pn


----------



## kstorm (8. November 2009)

Hi Leute

Ich suche jemand den ich werben kann
Würde gerne einen char auf 60 lvl bzw.80,aber mir ist sehr wichtig das die person die ich werbe zuverlässig mit lvl bis 60 (möglichst fix)!

Mein icq:
484835857


----------



## Nebola (8. November 2009)

Guten Morgen | Mittag | Abend | Nacht ( Wann auch immer Ihr das hier lest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Ich suche jemanden den ICH werben kann, sprich: Ihr müsst euch einen neuen Account zulegen.

Bevorzugter Realm: Dethecus, da ich hier schon einen 80er Mage und Pala habe.
Was ich biete: Startgold für Mounts + Skills 
Fraktion: Horde
Spielzeiten: 
Montag: Eigentlich zur Zeit garnicht (Schule/Fahrschule)
Dienstag - Mittwoch: ca. 16-21 Uhr
Donnerstag: ca. 16 - 18 Uhr
Freitag: 16 - X Uhr
Samstag: 9:30 - X Uhr
Sonntag: 10 - 21 Uhr

Ich möchte mir einen Verstärker Schamanen, Schurken oder Krieger hochspielen.
Gerne auch alle 3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PM me bei Interesse.


----------



## Ageloit (8. November 2009)

Kleine Frage: Warum suchen sich leute Partner zum leveln? Geht das solo nicht viel schneller? (Immer auf den anderen warten, ep wird geteilt...) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Easyhateu (8. November 2009)

Schon mal was von Werbt einen Freund gehört? -.-


----------



## Neshar (8. November 2009)

Vll weils zu zweit oder mit mehreren Leuten einfach mehr Spaß macht^^


----------



## kaeku (9. November 2009)

Suche einen Partner für Werbt einen Freund auf MalygosPVE EU

Bin gerne dazu bereit mehrere Charaktere hochzuspielen, bin auch sehr erfahren im leveln.

Kontakt unter 434457306


----------



## BudSpencer93 (9. November 2009)

Hi ich versuche eine ulduar raidgruppe auf dem server Die Todeskrallen zusammenzustellen. 
Auch andere 10er/25er möglich.
Wenn ihr lust habt schreibt mich einfach ingame an
Name: Urwen
wenn ihr ts mitbringt wäre das super. 
Erfahrung wär ebenfalls nicht schlecht.


----------



## Revalox (9. November 2009)

hi,mein account wurde erst vor kurzer zeit gehackt und der gm will mir meine sachen nich wieder herstellen weil ich schon mal was herstellen lassen hab..-.-^^ suche jemanden den ich werben kann um neu anzufangen,fraktion,klasse und volk ist mir egal....würde epic reiten+mount,fliegen,kaltwetterflug und epic fliegen+mount zahlen..realmpool=blutdurst....realm ist egal....will einfach nur so schnell es geht wieder nen char haben der pdok 25er rdy is...achja für später,habe bosskenntnis von allen bossen und alle inis auch schon 100 mal clear^^


bei interesse Emnitrax_FTH@hotmail.de 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Onlinezeiten : freitag,samstag freitag erst ab 14:00uhr bis egal wann samstag sobald ich aufstehe(ca. 10 uhr wenn ich nich lang auf bin und 14-15 uhr wenn ich lang auf bin^^)unter der woche jedentag ab 18 uhr bis 23 uhr


----------



## FonKeY (9. November 2009)

möchte einen "freund" werben auf frostmourne


----------



## BeIMbaTOtêN (10. November 2009)

Hi suche jemand für "werbt einen Freund" auf Madmortem(Horde) bin täglich ab 14 uhr bis Abends open end und am Wochenende auch schon eher ^^
bereit mehrere Twinks hochzuziehen, bei interesse w Zansali, Sûcks oder Toten oder schreibt mir ne pm hier im Forum.
Chance auf nen Raidplatz könnte es später, bei der richtigen Klassenwahl die ihr zum Main machen wollt auch geben, also nutzt die Chance 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Noch ne kleine Raidinfo PdK normal 10er und 25er alles clear, PdoK 10er cleare (mit 2 Gruppen) und 25er 3/5.


----------



## Fusselbirne (10. November 2009)

Huhu!

Ich suche jemanden,den ich werben könnte,um gemeinsam einen 60er (gerne auch mehrere,falls wir schnell sind) zu lvln und dann richtig loslegen.Wir könnten auf einem völlig neuen Server anfangen oder auf einem Server,auf den ich bereits hohe Chars besitze,wo ich dann aber aushelfen könnte,also wären dann Mountkosten,Taschen u.s.w. kein Problem.Du solltest aber auf jeden Fall ein wenig Zeit mitbringen (also nicht 1std. täglich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und natürlich Spaß haben und mich nicht nach XY lvl alleine stehen lassen.Alter ist egal,Hauptsache ein wenig geistige Reife sollte man schon besitzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .
Ich kenne mich selber bereits in WoW natürlich sehr gut aus,da ich es seit 2-3 Jahren spiele und hab daher nichts dagegen,wenn du auch welche mitbringen würdest.

Sollten noch Fragen sein oder du dich erst mal ein wenig genauer unterhalten willst,dann schreib mir eine PM hier über das Forum. 

Mfg die fusslige Birne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HyLiSoS (10. November 2009)

Hallo ihr alle^^

wollte ma fragn ob sich jmd die 30 tage verdienen will, indem er meinen acc wiedererweckt^^

mein acc name ist nosy1313


----------



## xandy (10. November 2009)

Hallo Leute,
Da ich mich dazu entschlossen habe  WoW eine neue Chance zu geben möcht ICH gerne geworben werden
Was solltest du mitbringen:
.)Am liebsten wäre mir eine Person die etwas älter ist,aber jünger geht auch (´geistige reife vorausgesetzt)
.)Skills,Mountkosten etc.....
.)Gaaaaaanz wichtig Rl-Verständnis (wenn was für die Schule ansteht oder ich am We mit Freunden einen trinken geh)
.)Erfahrung im flotten leveln,evtl einen Main der während meiner Abwesenheit gezockt werden kann.
Nicht unbedingt wichtig aber von Vorteil:Ziehservice(geht dann doch recht schneller) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Was kannst du von mir erwarten:
.)geistige Reife
.)nette Art  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
.)Erfahrung
Wo bzw was möchte ich leveln:
Ganz wichtig das ich mit 80 PvP betreiben will einen gut besuchten PvP Server Realmpoollutdurst(back to the roots  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )/Kein Frostwolf/am besten ein Server mit vielen netten LeutenIch würde gerne einen Mage zocken/Horde-Ally wurscht richte mich nach dem Werber/
Wenn ich mich werben wollt dann meldet euch per Pm.
Auf ein frohes zocken.
MfG Xandy


----------



## 3dward3lric (10. November 2009)

hallo liebe community,
ich suche jemanden für "Werbt einen Freund", ich bin schon seit realese dabei und mir fehlt nur noch der Priester in meiner Sammlung, ich spiele auf dem server "Azshara" und suche halt eine zuverlässige person, die interesse daran hätte aktiv zu leveln. Bin gern für späßchen zu haben, regelmäßiges zusammenspiel bis in die hohe stufe muss jedoch vorhanden sein, bin meist abends anzutreffen.

einfach ne pm schicken und wir klären den rest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raaandy (12. November 2009)

ich suche leute für neuanfang auf zirkel des cenarius auf allianz seite. fange bei 0 an, eine nette gilde wäre auch schön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rise Above (13. November 2009)

Ich wollte nicht alle 18 Seiten durchlesen und alle befragen ob den nwer geworben werden möchte, also frag ich einfach direkt:

Hat jemand Lust mit mir einen neuen Char anzufangen? Ich suche wen, der mit mir auf 60, wenn niht sogar direkt auf 80 levelt. Ich würde aber nur auf einem bevölkerten Server mit viel PvP und geringen Wartezeiten für BG's und vielen Raids starten wollen.

Je nach Server kann ich für einen netten Start sorgen (250 G Startgeld + die ersten 3 Mountskills [normales, schnelles, flug] und 4 16er Taschen)

Das Ganze würde ich nur mit "werbt einen Freund" machen, habe schon erfahrung damit und meinen Jäger so innerhalb von 1 tag auf 60 gebracht *grinst*. Gerne auch durchgehend mit TS und so, habe atm nicht 24/7 Zeit aber denke 2-5 STD am Tag sind locker drin, kommt auf Euch an!

Also wenn jemand interesse hat, bitte eine private Nachricht an mich, ich würde mich sehr freuen.

PS: Horde oder Allianz, Server und Klassenkombination kann abgesprochen werden wenn Ihr mich anschreibt.

MfG


----------



## Rise Above (15. November 2009)

Rise schrieb:


> Ich wollte nicht alle 18 Seiten durchlesen und alle befragen ob den nwer geworben werden möchte, also frag ich einfach direkt:
> 
> Hat jemand Lust mit mir einen neuen Char anzufangen? Ich suche wen, der mit mir auf 60, wenn niht sogar direkt auf 80 levelt. Ich würde aber nur auf einem bevölkerten Server mit viel PvP und geringen Wartezeiten für BG's und vielen Raids starten wollen.
> 
> ...



/push ;-) 

PS: Ich möchte EUCH werben, nicht geworben werden :-) Das heißt IHR müsstet ganz neu anfangen, mit mir zusammen aber.


----------



## pingu77 (15. November 2009)

Hallo liebe Buffed.de Community,

Ich suche jemanden der Lust hat sich werben zu lassen. Wir könnten beim gemeinsamen leveln gerne im Teamspeak ein bisschen Quatschen.

*Ich kann euch bieten: *

- geistige Reife
- nette Art
- 90 Tage lang 300% Exp.
- fast 3 Jahre WoW-Erfahrung
- Teamspeak

*Was ich von euch erwarte:*

- dass ihr kein Nerd seit der sich aufregt, weil man nicht 24/7 in der Woche durchzocken kann
- mehr als 1 Stunde Spielzeit am Tag
- Ehrgeiz
- Teamspeak
- ebenfalls geistige Reife


Der Server wäre mir egal, habe bisher nur Charaktere auf PvE Servern, PvP Server würden mich schon mal reizen, also falls ihr Interesse habt, schreibt mir doch einfach mal ne PN.

Mfg Basti. (;


----------



## Foojin (16. November 2009)

Moin,
ich suche jmd zum Neuanfang und zwar auf Oldscholl Variante heist also ohne acc gebundene Gegenstände bzw werben kannst du mich leider auch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Der Server ist mir auch egal hab zwar schon ein paar "kleine" Chars auf Garrosh und würde nun gern nen Troll Schami auf lvl 80 durchzocken aber alleine is das langweilig.
Wenn wir auf nen anderen Server starten würd ich mich über ne kleine Stütze freuen für Taschen,Mounts und was eventuell sonst so Teures unerwartetes kommt.

Mfg Foojin


----------



## weißnix1 (16. November 2009)

Hallo,

ich suche auf dem Server Lordaeron "Für die Horde!!!" eine Gruppe für Erfolge.
In erster Linie für die BC-Hero und Raidinsten, auch einiges an Ruf fehlt mir noch. (Shatar, Thrallmar, Hüter der Zeit usw)

Aber auch AQ 20 und 40, MC, Pechschwingen und Zul Gurub sind bei mir noch offen.

Ich bin die Lalla, Tauren Druidin, in erster Linie DD. Tank geht natürlich auch und als Dualskillung bin ich Bäumchen.

Ich spiele in der Regel tagsüber, aber auch abends ist ok. Nein - ich habe kein Spielverbot von Mami, ich bin nämlich schon ein großes Mädchen und bestimme alleine wann ich spiele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Meldet euch in game.

Liebe Grüße

Lalla


----------



## abc666 (16. November 2009)

Hio,

ich bin auf der suche nach einem der sich werben lassen will =D

Was ich verlange sind gute Gespräche =) und nicht 24/7 da ich selber von Montag bis Mittwoch erst gegen 18 uhr zu hause bin =) Donnerstag und Freitag imemr von ca. 14 uhr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Am week dann genug Zeit es sei denn ich treff mich mit Freundne oder so.

Für Mounts und Skills steht Gold bereit =)

Wäre dann bei der Horde Fraktion ,ich würde dann Blutelf Hexer spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das alles würde dann auf dem Server Blackrock statfinden ;D


----------



## Linkchar (16. November 2009)

Hi, ich suche jemanden zum leveln und zum werben habe bereits einen bezahlten Account. Kann leider nur am Wochenende spielen da ich viel mit Schule beschäftigt bin. Meine Onlinezeiten sind so zwischen 18-21 oder 22 Uhr und ich spiele auf dem Server Lothar ein 80er bals sogar 2 also Geld für Reiten etc. vorhanden :-). bei Interesse: 357783394 das ist meine ICQ-Nummer. Würde mich sehr über Interesse von einigen Spielern freuen. (freue mich auch über Zusagen von Leuten die bereits einen Account besitzen habe nur total Lust aufs Questen mit einem Parnter :-) 

MFG Hendrik aka Insor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

PS: Nice Sammelthread schön dass es so etwas mal gibt ;-)


----------



## Soranu (16. November 2009)

Halli Hallo liebes Buffed Forum!

Ich [Soranu] suche einen aktiven Spieler [Oder Spielerin :>] welcher sich bereiterklärt mit mir die Reise von Level 1-80 anzutreten!

Ich biete:

_- Bis zu 7 Stunden online Aktivität am Tag!

- Kontakt über Skype, Msn , Icq und X-Fire!

-Eine Garantie dass wir zusammen 80 werden!

- Große Erfahrung welche aus meinen 3 80´er zeugt.
_
Bei Intresse bitte in Skype melden.

Skypename: dewenmage

Soranu.

Bitte nur wenn ihr bedenkt dass ihr für die Aktion einen neuen Account braucht und willens seit auf diesem Account einen/mehrer Charakere hochzuleveln!

Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ps: Ts² und Skype vorhanden.


----------



## ShadookEy (17. November 2009)

Hallöle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich suche einen Level-Partner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Da ich schon 2' 80er besitze, weiß ich wie dumm es ist alleine zu leveln.
Deswegen Suche ich hier und jetzt einen level partner. 

Das Wichtigste : Gespielt wird auf "Ulduar - Horde"

Was ihr erfüllen müsst : ? 

1. Die etwas gleichen zeiten haben wie ich
2.Nett und Freundlich sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


3. Einen XFire account zur besseren verständigung , und wenns geht auch TS ^^
4. /kein muss,wäre aber besser\ wenn du dir einen Krieger machst und ihn im verlaufe des leveln auf Tank skillst.Da mein priester ein Heal werden soll ^^.


Was Ich biete : ?

1. Mehr EP 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


2. Ich kann euch durch eine Low-Instanz ziehen. da mein Priester genug "Accountgebundene" Teile besitzt.
3. Den Key zu World of Warcraft, mit 30 Tage anfangs Monat.

"Zu 3. , Den key werde ich erst kaufen. wenn ich seh das mein Partner sich als gut beweist^^ "

Naja  Lust und Laune mit mir zu leveln ? MELDET EUCH

______________
STATUS : SUCHE NOCH JEMAND ( OFFEN )

Xfire:zirosix
Steam:shadow7240
ICQ:437814675


----------



## Foojin (17. November 2009)

Moin,
ich suche jmd zum Neuanfang und zwar auf Oldscholl Variante heist also ohne acc gebundene Gegenstände bzw werben kannst du mich leider auch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Der Server ist mir auch egal hab zwar schon ein paar "kleine" Chars auf Garrosh und würde nun gern nen Troll Schami auf lvl 80 durchzocken aber alleine is das langweilig.
Wenn wir auf nen anderen Server starten würd ich mich über ne kleine Stütze freuen für Taschen,Mounts und was eventuell sonst so Teures unerwartetes kommt.

Mfg Foojin

Kontakt über Xfire unter hisoka88 bin ich dort zu finden.


----------



## eternal77 (20. November 2009)

suche immernoch jemanden den ICH  werben kann
realm wäre frostwolf und fraktion ally 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bei interesse einfach pm

ich biete erfahrung und schnelles lvln


----------



## Kersyl (20. November 2009)

Hallöchen =)
Ich suche wen den ICH werben kann. Wir können auf Ally seiten auf Kargath spielen, Mein 80er zieht dich gern durch 
Einige instanzen und ich geb dir auch dein mount und epic mount. Ich kann dir auch ein paar überraschungen schenken...oder wir zocken zu 2. nen neuen char hoch, Wollte sowieso einen neuen twink =)
Also wer lust hat soll mir eine PM schicken
mfg Kersyl


----------



## Pascal-Huneu (21. November 2009)

Hallo!

Seit kurzem hat mich wieder die Lust gepackt, einen neuen Charakter hochzuspielen. Doch da mich die Lust, wenn ich alleine unterwegs bin verlässt, suche ich einen Partner. Das ganze möchte ich ohne das Werbe-Einen-Freund-System machen. 

Ich werde einen Tank orientierten Tauren Druiden spielen, also wäre eine ergänzende Klasse sehr gut - Du solltest also nicht auch das Ziel anstreben ein Tank zu werden (Instanzen etc) Zu mir in Sachen World of Warcraft wäre noch zu sagen:
*
- Bin u.a auch ziemlich PvP begeistert.

- Zähle mich unter die Archievment-Jäger, was sich evtl. bemerkbar machen könnte.

- Verlasse Questgebiete gerne nur wenn auch alle erledigt sind, was sich evtl. bemerkbar machen könnte.

- Habe einen 80er Nachtelf Jäger und einen 80er Draenei Paladin und habe mit beiden PvE und PvP Erfahrung.*
_
Falls ihr noch mehr wissen wollt, oder noch Fragen habt - Stellt sie mir per PM. Kurz Eckdaten rüberwandern lassen und dan könnte es auch auch schon los gehen. Gesagt seih, dass mich der Druide sehr reizt, und u.a mein Main werden könnte._

Würde mich über Nachrichten freuen - und über gemeinsame angenehme Levelstunden noch mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fores (21. November 2009)

Hallo Zusammen.
Ich suche zur zeit jemadnen der sich von mir werben lassen würde,da ich lust auf einen neuen char. habe.
wenn sich jemadn finden lässt dann werde ich warscheinlich einen Paladin oder einen Druiden spielen.

Kann mich auch WERBEN LASSEN jedoch NUR wenn du für den Key aufkommt der nötig ist um das account zum RichtigemAccount umzuwandeln .(ProbeAccount--->RichtigemAccount)
Natürlich bekommst du dadurch den gratis spiele monat.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Server:Antonidas
Fraktion:Allianz
Ich bin täglich 4-6 std online außer es kommt was dazwischen.
Montag - Freitag ab 14.30 Uhr-22.30 Uhr
Samstag u. Sonntag ab 14.00 Uhr-Keine lust mehr

*WAS ICH ERWARTE:
*-Freundlichkeit
-Freude am spielen
-Nicht nach ein paar tagen abzuhauen
-Bitte keine kleinkinder

*WAS ICH EUCH BIETE:*
-90 Tage 3fach ep´s
-Lustige Quest/level Zeiten
-gute 2 jahre erfahrung(3 80er)
-Leute die uns jederzeit Ziehen könnten.

Zu mir Etwas:Ich bin 17 jahre komme aus hannover und gehe zur zeit zu einer "Berufsbildenen Schule"(BBS)

Wenn Jemand Interesse hat dann meldet euch doch einfach mal bei mir würde mich freuen.
E-mail:Fores@gmx.de
ICQ:562079472
oder PM an mich

MFG Fores
(Angebot noch Verfügbar)


----------



## Kantaras (22. November 2009)

Hallo,

ich suche jemanden der Mich wirbt.
Ich möchte gern einen Horde Priester hoch spielen. Allerdings nur bis level 60.
Ich würde mir wünschen Finanziell etwas unterstützt zu werden ( Taschen + SKill kosten + Mounts).
Meine Onlinezeiten in der Woche liegen Arbeits bedingt von 18 - 23 (od. 24) Uhr. Am Wochenende ist Zeit reichlich vorhanden.

Meldet euch per PM oder ICQ: 318486795

Man sieht sich

*Beendet, bin schon geworben*


----------



## Knorpelbauch (22. November 2009)

Hi Leute , Ich habe vor nochmal mit WoW komplett neu anzufangen.Nachdem ich nun etliche MMOs angespielt habe muß ich feststellen das WoW nunmal eben doch das Maß der Dinge ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Naja egal,kommen wir zum eigentlichen Thema;Ich suche noch zwei Mitstreiter die gerne mit mir von vorne anfangen würden auf Seiten der Horde wenns geht und auf einen Namenhaften PvP Server zB: Destromath.

Welche Klasse ihr spielt ist mir dabei egal,ich werde mir einen Schurken hochspielen!! mit Spielen meine ich auch Spielen und nicht in 6 Wochen auf lv 80 jagen,wobei ich hiermit noch eine wichtige Sache ansprechen möchte;Ich habe vor WoW dann nur noch in gesunden Maße zu Zocken,also abends vllt eine Stunde mal und am WE dann halt etwas mehr.

Bei Interesse bitte per icq anschreiben !  462-381-672  

Danke !!


----------



## Huntermoon (22. November 2009)

Hallo,

ich suce einen netten mitspieler, der mit mir auf Lordaeron/Allianz einen Char hochleveln würde, mit werben wär es natürlich noch besser^^
Was mich hierzu bewog war die tatsache, das ich eigentlich schon länger vorhab mir einen Schamanen zu leveln, aber auf lvl 15 allein keine grosse Motivation hab, und zusammen spielen eh viel mehr spass macht...
Vorteilhaft wäre es, wenn du keinen Draenei spielen würdest, da ich das 1-10 Gebiet (annährend) vollständig und das 10-20 auch zu nem recht Großen Teil durch.
Ich bin meist Abens on,aber lässt sich Variiern.
Ich kann ggf für Taschen, Mounts, Stoffrüstung(bin Schneider) etc sorgen...
Wenn dein Interrese geweckt is schreib mir einfach hier ne PM...


----------



## Foojin (22. November 2009)

Hi,
ich suche jmd den ICH werben kann um auf Nerathor zusammen ein paar chars auf lvl 60 zu bringen.
Ich biete taschen, die ersten beiden mounts und ein bisschen Startgold.


Bei interesse hier per pm oder über XFire an hisoka88 wenden.

Ach ja das ganze dann bei der Horde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG Foojin


----------



## war_locker (22. November 2009)

nabend
Da ich bisher einen 80er habe, aber gerne mal eine andere Klasse auf 80 haben möchte, jedoch nicht wirklich lust hab alleine auf 80 zu leveln habe,
frage ich ob eventuell jmd Lust hätte, mit mir "werbt einen Freund" zu machen.

Fraktion-Server egal, klasse auch, d.h ich würde meine klasse so anpassen das sie eure/deine bestens unterstützen kann.

Diese "Frage/Angebot"(kp wie man es nenen soll^^) bezieht sich wohl in erster Linie an leute die noch nicht WoW haben, aber damit anfangen wollen (da ich es recht sinnlos finde sich einen neuen WoW account zu kaufen nur um auf 60 bzw. 80 zu leveln wen man schon einen hat, falls ihr das doch wollt, nur zu)
ich würde mich über eine Nachricht eurerseits sehr freuen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Creel0r (22. November 2009)

So erstmal zu mir ich bin 22 Jahre alt...mehr müsst ihr auch erstmal nicht wissen^^
Ja, sowie bei den meisten Posts hiervor auch, suche ich jemanden der mich wirbt...(mal andersrum;D) das mount brauch ich nicht, will nur 3fache xp und schnell bis 80 zu 2 oder 3 questen oder grinden.
Das ganze würde zeitlich aber erst passen ab Januar...sagen wir so den 5ten, da ich vorher keine zeit habe so wirklich die 90Tage 3fach Xp zu genießen...
Erfahrung hab ich mit 4 80er, und seit classiczeiten. inis kenne ich alle und questen kann ich auch...
Server: Egal (am besten einen, wo ihr schon einen 80er habt und unseren neulingen dann etwas mit Gold und Taschen, Mount etc versorgen könntet)
Fratkion: Egal (passend zum Server)
Klasse: Egal^^ ich würde mir entweder eine mage oder/und eine schamanen hochspielen,..also wäre passend ein tank oder melee
joa pm an mich oder email an  HochsteinA@gmx.net
icq: 129844348

würde mich über einige antworten freuen...

achja..der partner sollte auch lust dadrauf haben und nich bei lvl 40 oder sowas, einfach aufhören weil alles crap ist was nicht 80 ist...


----------



## Harlaquin (23. November 2009)

Guten tag,

Ich suche zurzeit jemand denn ich werben könnte.

Server: Lordaeron
Fraktion: Horde

WAS ICH ERWARTE:
-Freundlichkeit
-Freude am spielen
-Nicht nach ein paar tagen abzuhauen

WAS ICH EUCH BIETE:
-90 Tage 3fach ep´s
-Lustige Quest/level Zeiten
-gute 2,5 jahre erfahrung

Zu meiner person:

Ich bin Michael 22 Jahre alt und komme aus dortmund.

Bei intresse Per icq:238-621-683 oder hier über PN.

Würde mich über angebote freuen.

@ post unter mir: Sowas kannste dir echt sparen, posts von anderen schlecht zu machen ist hier auch nicht gern gesehen.

LG Harlaquin


----------



## Mungamau (23. November 2009)

@ Post über mir: Copy&Paste von einen anderen Nutzern ist hier NICHT gerne gesehen.




Ich suche jemanden zu Twinken oder *Werben*.

Was ich biete:
- Humor
- nette Gespräche
- keine 24/7 Onlinezeiten
- ein gutes Auktionshaus, mit dem man in kurzer Zeit sehr viel Gold machen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
- sofortiger Anfang

Was ich erwarte:
- nette Person, kann auch erst 12 sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
- ernsthaftigkeit, d.h. bis lvl 80 einen Charakter hochziehen
- Respekt vor anderen Personen

Klasse, die ich Spielen werde: Druide oder Jäger
Fraktion: Horde
Euch ist jede andere Klasse vorenthalten, also Freie Auswahl.
Mein auserwählter Realm: *Blackhand*

Interesse? Dann könnt ihr Mich über die Deutsche Post, per Brieftaube, E-Mail, ICQ, MSN, TS, XFire oder einfach per *Buffed.de Private Nachricht* erreichen.

Auf ein frohes Wiedersehen,
Mungamau

PS: Bei Freund Werben bekommt man ein Startbudget von 500g und ich erfülle auch die meisten Wünsche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (23. November 2009)

Hallo liebe Leute.
Wie die meisten hier suche ich jemanden, den ich *werben* kann. 

Das ganze soll auf dem Server Blackhand stattfinden, Allianzseite, da ich hier rerolled habe.
Ich habe bisher einen 80er-Charakter auf einem anderen Realm und biete vor allem, nettes, entspanntes leveln ohne Leistungsdruck. Ziel sind definitiv 2 60er innerhalb der 90 Tage, lieber wären mir 4 oder mehr, was natürlich rege Aktivität erfordern würde ;D 
Auf dem Realm habe ich bisher einen Stufe 20-Druiden, der ruhen würde bis *dein* Char ebenfalls auf 20 ist...natürlich begleitet von einem meiner anderen Level 1er-Chars. 
Was biete ich noch?
Natürlich mich selber, als humorvollen, intelligenten Mensch (Eigenlob...ich weiß *g*) und natürlich Bezahlung für elementare Sachen wie Mounts und Skills...sofern notwendig, denn wie Mungamau schon über mir geschrieben hat...das Auktionshaus gehört zur Sorte "schnell viel Geld machen"...auf beiden Seiten...und natürlich eine Gilde in der zumindest ich drin bin, bei der durchaus Kapazitäten vorhanden sind für finanzielle Unterstützung und ziehen durch Instanzen...

Was ich fordere:
-Aktivität im ordentlichen Masse (Ich zocke nicht 24/7...auch schonmal einige Tage nicht, wenns nicht in den Zeitplan passt)
-Zeitweise wenigstens Teamspeak oder Mumble oder ähnliches...bei Teamspeak stell ich einen Server zur Verfügung...nur durch Ingame-Chat lässt sich nicht gerade gut kommunizieren
-Beherrschung der elementarsten Umgangsformen in Schrift und Sprache...ich will keinen "Alter ey"-Freak sondern jemanden, mit dem ich wie gesagt einige Chars hochzocken möchte
-Abstimmung bei den Klassen...d.h. wenn ich meinen Druiden spiele, muss da eine passende Klasse gefunden werden...und wenns nen Mage ist der CC macht ;D
-und einiges andere vielleicht, aber  mir fällt gerade nichts ein

Zu mir ist zu sagen: 
Ich bin 18 Jahre alter Gymnasiast. Mehr müsst ihr derzeit nicht wissen ;D
Außer natürlich den Kontaktdaten, die ich vergessen hab :/
ICQ: 348210006
MSN: todesschleicher@live.de
Ansonsten per PM übers Forum


----------



## eternal77 (24. November 2009)

heyho
also ich suche immer noch jemanden den ICH werben kann.

realm wäre frostwolf
fraktion >ally

ich würde wohl ein dudu anfangen

was gold fürn anfang betrifft würde ich auch helfen so gut es geht

bei interesse einfach pm!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Foojin (24. November 2009)

Hi,
ich suche jmd den ICH werben kann um auf Nerathor zusammen ein paar chars auf lvl 60 zu bringen.
Ich biete taschen, die ersten beiden mounts und ein bisschen Startgold.


Bei interesse hier per pm oder über XFire an hisoka88 wenden.

Ach ja das ganze dann bei der Horde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG Foojin


----------



## killiderhp (24. November 2009)

Wenn wer ins Spiel eingeladen werden will, pm an mich; Ich lvl gern zu jeder std mit dir, und wir nutzen alles aus was geht!   Aber bitte auf dem Realm: Das Konsortium, ein feiner pvp-rp server wo tw spaß macht!

Pm an mich und dann wird gelvlt!

PS: Ich stelle gern Gold für was auch immer, zum beispiel für Talente, das erste Mount, fliegen und und und


----------



## Walter Kovacs (25. November 2009)

Hallo.
Ich suche jemand nettes der mich werben würde.
Hier mal meine ICQ Nr. 592279317 vielleicht findet sich ja jemand. =)


----------



## Foojin (26. November 2009)

Hi ich suche jemanden der sich werben lässt um ein paar chars auf 60 odfer auch weiter zu spielen.

 Das ganze wird auf Nera`thor sein.

Was ich biete:
 -Taschen für den Start
 -Die ersten beiden Mounts
 -Ein bisschen Gold für den Anfang
 -Gilde die bei instanzen oder quests hilft und auf raids mitkommt

Was du mitbringen solltest:
 -Online bereitschaft (nach 5 Minuten weil keine Lust mehr bringt uns beiden nichts)
 -Freundlichkeit
 -skype zur besseren Kommunikation

Erreichen könnt ihr mich:
 -hier im Forum
 -über Xfire:hisoka88
 -ICQ:452993001
 -skype:wazzzzupppp 

 MfG Foojin


----------



## abc666 (27. November 2009)

Hio,

ich bin auf der suche nach einem der sich werben lassen will =D

Was ich verlange sind gute Gespräche =) und nicht 24/7...bin immer so gegen 15 uhr =)
Am week dann genug Zeit es sei denn ich treff mich mit Freunden oder so.

Für Mounts und Skills steht Gold bereit =)

Wäre dann bei der Horde Fraktion ,ich würde dann Blutelf Hexer spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das alles würde dann auf dem Server Blackrock statfinden ;D


----------



## WodkaE (27. November 2009)

Hallo liebe WoWler,

Ich suche weder einen Werber, noch möchte ich geworben werden. Ich möchte einfach nur wieder mit WoW beginnen und das möglichst mit einem Level Partner zum gemeinsamen Questen und Instanzen gehen.
Ich selber bin nicht 24/7 online und bin Vollzeitbeschäftigt. Am meisten Zeit zum spielen habe ich von 16 - 21.30 oder von 20 - 01.00 Uhr. 
Wenn du Interesse hast, dann schreib mir einfach eine PM. Genaueres kann man dann noch klären (Serverwahl usw.)



MFG  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gnomios (27. November 2009)

Hiho ich suche einen lvl Partner auf der Seite der Allianz auf dem Server Gilneas zum Werben
Ich bin nicht die ganze Zeit lang on aber so lange das man in 2 Wochen locker 80 werden sollte wenn ihr interesse habt pm an mich e-Mail adresse : emre170396@yahoo.de

Ich biete:
Gold für die ersten 3 Mounts also langsam schnell und fliegen langsam 
und Taschen 
und Anfangsgold 

Was ich von euch erwarte:
Bestimmte geistliche Reife kann auch ein neu Anfänger sein versuche möglichst gut alles bei zu bringen
Zeit

Ich hoffe es meldet sich wer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wowler12345 (27. November 2009)

Hiho,

ich würde gerne 2 zum leveln, ohne diesen Werb einen Freund Mist.

Wer jetzt mit  Werb eine Freund will: *Nicht weiter lesen!!

*Ich würde gerne Allianz spielen.

Server, Klassenkombi etc. kann man noch diskutieren.

Zu mir:

Ich habe geistige Reife.

Ich bin zuverlässig

Ich bin oft on

Zu euch:

Solange ihr keine imbaroxxorkiddys seit, ist es mir egal

mfg
wowler12345


----------



## Sanfthauch (28. November 2009)

Guten Morgen, 

Du spielst mit dem Gedanken, World of Warcraft zu beginnen? Du hast bisher wenig oder keine Erfahrung in MMO's gesammelt, moechtest aber nicht alleine durch die Weiten von Warcraft ziehen? Du suchst einen freundlichen, geselligen Umgang, um sich gerne auch ausserhalb von WoW zu unterhalten? Dann melde Dich doch bei mir - ich werbe Dich!

Kurze Info zu mir:

Ich bin aus Wien, 23 Jahre alt, und spiele seit knapp 4 Jahren World of Warcraft. In den Jahren hat sich viel Erfahrung angesammelt, welche ich Dir gerne zur Verfuegung stelle - keine Sorge, ich bin sehr geduldig, hilfsbereit und weiss mich zu benehmen  Bei Fragen und dergleichen stehe ich Dir gerne auch ausserhalb von WoW zur Seite (z.B. ueber X-Fire)

Darum bitte ich:

Da ich von Anfang an ein Horde-Spieler war, bitte ich darum, dass es weiterhin so bleibt und Du dich fuer die Horde interessierst. Der Server ist "Todeswache" ein RP-PvE Realm. Da ich am Tage beruflich oft unterwegs bin, ist es noch besser, wenn Du so ab 18 Uhr Zeit hast. 

Solltest Du weitere Infos brauchen, kontaktiere mich bitte einfach per privater Nachricht hier im Forum oder:

X-Fire: tierseelen
ICQ: 415879685

Gruss,


----------



## Hurgh (28. November 2009)

Hallo erstmal ich habe vor wieder mit wow anzufangen und suche jetzt jemanden der mich als freund einlädt und mit mir neu anfangen möchte um die vielfachen ep wenn man zusammen spielt auszunutzen, wenn jemand lust hat icq: 342228665 habe skype ts wow schon aufm neusten patch also es fehlt nurnoch der neue account


----------



## loWnl1337 (28. November 2009)

hier schreib mir deine email


du meinst mit 300% ep?

wenn ja schreib mir einfach deine Email stelle GOld und alles zu hilfe =)


----------



## Falathrim (28. November 2009)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=113893

No further comment needed i guess

Reportet


----------



## Lovac (28. November 2009)

Lvl 70er Paladin DD/TANK sucht Leute auf Onyxia(ALLY) für 70er Raids im BC Gebiet.Also Schwarzer Tempel etc.

NICK: Lovac


----------



## Amati (28. November 2009)

Moin,Moin

ich suche eine GRuppe um alte Raids zu *rocken* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Der Server,auf dem ich rumdümpel, ist *Alleria* und ich bin Ally.

Wenn Du /Ihr auch noch Erfolge abgrasen wollt,

w/ me im Game.

Euer Alter,Klasse sind mir ziemlich schnurz,hauptsache ihr seid nett,habt Interesse
und einen ziemlich schrägen Sinn für Humor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .Ich selbst bin 30 jahre alt,Mama und zienlich irre ^^.

Jetzt kommt das wichtigste

Mein Ingame Name ist  * Animula *, Server Alleria und bin natürlich lvl 80 und Ally^^(Hunter)

Meine Online zeiten sind unter der Woche von 21 uhr bis 23 Uhr,am Wochenende  sind diese Zeiten natürlich etwas länger * gg*

Sollte ich Euer/Dein Interesse geweckt haben,dann w / me doch einfach im Game 

Nochmal meine *Daten*:

Animula,auf Alleria  FRaktion Allianz

Ich freue mich,wenn sich jemand meldet,da meine Gilde so gar keine lust hat,mit mir da durch zu wetzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

also dann,

MfG ,Amati/Animula


----------



## Uachu (29. November 2009)

Suche nen Level Partner auf Lordaeron, Horde, mein Druide is 24 zur Zeit nur alleine macht es keinen Spass.
Bin auch bereit mit wem nen Char auf 1 neu anzufangen, biete Startgold, Taschen und bissi Hilfe =)

Meldet euch am liebsten per ICQ 284126040
Oder Ingame Lordaeron: Miriél oder Neyha


----------



## Böese1 (29. November 2009)

I want YOU to join ME!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich bin 17 Jahre alt und habe Wow Erfahrung mit vielen Klassen (80 Schurke, 80 Pala und einige Twinks). Ich bin oft on und helfe auch gerne Neuanfängern die Erklärungen brauchen. Ich kann tipps zu vielen Klassen geben und stelle euch genug Geld zu Verfügung.

Mein Server: Azshara (habe da meine Mains und Freunde die uns ziehen)
Mein Char: Ich spiele mir erst einen Priester mit dir hoch und wechseln dann ab Level 40 auf nen Druiden um.

Ich hoffe ich habe dein Interesse geweckt schreib mir einfach eine PN oder schreib mir im ICQ ne nachricht an: 360-726-696

Dein Geschlecht oder alter ist egal

cucu Böese


----------



## Pereace2010 (29. November 2009)

Ich suche ein paar nette Allianzler auf dem Server Eredar (80 am besten) um gemeinsame Aktionen zu starten ( Inis, Raids, Open PVP). Bin neu dort und suche etwas Anschluss.

Falls interesse besteht : 592243533 

Kleine info am Rande: Ich spiele Paladin. Mainspecc Heal Secc: Retri


----------



## Foojin (29. November 2009)

Hi ich suche jemanden der sich werben lässt um ein paar chars auf 60 odfer auch weiter zu spielen.

 Das ganze wird auf Nera`thor sein.

Was ich biete:
 -Taschen für den Start
 -Die ersten beiden Mounts
 -Ein bisschen Gold für den Anfang
 -Gilde die bei instanzen oder quests hilft und auf raids mitkommt

Was du mitbringen solltest:
 -Online bereitschaft (nach 5 Minuten weil keine Lust mehr bringt uns beiden nichts)
 -Freundlichkeit
 -skype zur besseren Kommunikation

Erreichen könnt ihr mich:
 -hier im Forum
 -über Xfire:hisoka88
 -ICQ:452993001
 -skype:wazzzzupppp 

 MfG Foojin


----------



## abc666 (29. November 2009)

Hio,

ich bin auf der suche nach einem der sich werben lassen will =D

Was ich verlange sind gute Gespräche =) und nicht 24/7...bin immer so gegen 15 uhr =)
Am week dann genug Zeit es sei denn ich treff mich mit Freunden oder so.

Für Mounts und Skills steht Gold bereit =)

Wäre dann bei der Horde Fraktion ,ich würde dann Blutelf Hexer spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das alles würde dann auf dem Server Blackrock statfinden ;D

Allianz geht auch =D


----------



## Al_xander (29. November 2009)

Grüß Gott Gesellschaft,

Suche eine/ n der/ die mit mir Werbt einen Freund macht. Biete Gold und Reitmöglichkeit auf dem Sever Arygos Seiten der Allianz. Falls ihr/ du bei der Horde spielen möchtet / willst ist dies kein Problem. Kurz zu den Realms, auf welchem Realm ihr spielen wollt ist mir eigtl. egal mir wär lieber Teldrassil / Arygos aber die entscheidung ist euch überlassen.
Prioritäten zum Verhalten setze ich euch keine.

Über mich: Alexander, 28 Jahre jung / alt, Momentan viel Freizeit, bin Momentan beurlaubt. Falls ihr/ du interessiert seid/ bist dann melde/ t euch/ dich bei mir unter:
ICQ: 427-026-205

MfG Al_x


----------



## Böese1 (29. November 2009)

I want YOU to join ME!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich bin 17 Jahre alt und habe Wow Erfahrung mit vielen Klassen (80 Schurke, 80 Pala und einige Twinks). Ich bin oft on und helfe auch gerne Neuanfängern die Erklärungen brauchen. Ich kann tipps zu vielen Klassen geben und stelle euch genug Geld zu Verfügung.

Mein Server: Azshara (habe da meine Mains und Freunde die uns ziehen)
Mein Char: Ich spiele mir erst einen Priester mit dir hoch und wechseln dann ab Level 40 auf nen Druiden um.

Ich hoffe ich habe dein Interesse geweckt schreib mir einfach eine PN oder schreib mir im ICQ ne nachricht an: 360-726-696

Dein Geschlecht oder alter ist egal

cucu Böese


----------



## Cyradix (29. November 2009)

hiho @ all 

Ich suche wen für " Werbt ein Freund " 

Über mich 

Name : kevin

Alter : Bin 18 Jahre alt 

und Komme aus NRW ( Bochum ) 

Ich stelle bereit : 

Viel Zeit
Erfahrung 
Gold  ( Je nachdem  , aba so 1k könnt ich schon abgeben wen wa 2 chars lvln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) 
Mounts 
Taschen
und Ein char mit dem ich uns ziehe

 ( " SERVER IS DESTROMATH " )  

     HORDE NATÜRLICH 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Was ich von euch erwarte : 

 << Classic Key >>
 Teamspeak ( mit micro )
 Zeit 
 und vorallem auch keine kiddys ( Und nein damit meine ich nicht das alter ! ^^ )  


Ich will entweder nen WL / Shamy oder nen Mage zoggen mal sehen

Ziel isses so schnell wie es geht uns auf 60 zu pushen 

Falls ihr nich wegtranst wen wir 60 sind können wir auch gerne weiterhin zusammen leveln 


falls wer need hat schreibt mich über ICQ  : 557654463 
                  oder
Schickt mir ne PM 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg. Cyra 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cyradix (29. November 2009)

den doppel post hier bitte löschen .. oben drüber das stehen lassen :>


----------



## killiderhp (29. November 2009)

Ich suche jemanden der sich werben lässt!  
Zu mir: Kann rund um die uhr online sein! zurzeit arbeitslos und sitz zuhause rum ;D, deshalb such ich mir neuen spaß, den ich gemeinsam mit dir haben will!

Sollten wir auf meinem Server ( Das Konsortium-Allianz) anfangen, stell ich alles nötige zur Verfügung! Nette hilfsbereite Gilde, genügend Gold ist vorhanden. Ts oder skype auch!
Wenn wir woanders anfangen, kann ich nix bereit stellen.... von daher blöd!

Wenn DU lust hast meld dich unter     killiderhp@hotmail.de           icq: 574484400


----------



## Thunderphönix (30. November 2009)

Hallo

Wenn jemand interesse hat mit mir zu leveln schickt mir bitte eine *PN,*das ganze auf dem Server Wrathbringer auf Seiten der Horde
Accountgebundene gegenstände die den Bonus erhöhen sind erlaubt,allerdings wird kein Werbt einen Freund benutzt.

Gruß
Thunderphoenix


----------



## Foojin (30. November 2009)

Foojin schrieb:


> Hi ich suche jemanden der sich werben lässt um ein paar chars auf 60 odfer auch weiter zu spielen.
> 
> Das ganze wird auf Nera`thor sein.
> 
> ...


----------



## Böese1 (1. Dezember 2009)

I want YOU to join ME!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich bin 17 Jahre alt und habe Wow Erfahrung mit vielen Klassen (80 Schurke, 80 Pala und einige Twinks). Ich bin oft on und helfe auch gerne Neuanfängern die Erklärungen brauchen. Ich kann tipps zu vielen Klassen geben und stelle euch genug Geld zu Verfügung um Taschen zu kaufen und um Mounts kümmere ich mich auch.

Natürlich spiele ich Horde^^

Mein Server: Azshara (habe da meine Mains und Freunde die uns ziehen)
Mein Char: Ich spiele mir erst einen Priester mit dir hoch und wechseln dann ab Level 40 auf nen Druiden um.

Ich hoffe ich habe dein Interesse geweckt schreib mir einfach eine PN oder schreib mir im ICQ ne nachricht an: 360-726-696

Dein Geschlecht oder alter ist egal

cucu Böese


----------



## Argamir (1. Dezember 2009)

Hi, Ich wollt mal fragen, ob es noch leute gibt mit denen ich WOW anfangen kann.


----------



## Böese1 (1. Dezember 2009)

Meinst du geworben werden?
Wenn ja dann werbe ich dich gerne
cucu böese


----------



## Argamir (1. Dezember 2009)

ne ich mein ich such jemanden mit dem ich zusammen von 1 auf 80 leveln kann (der  auch neu anfängt)


----------



## Foojin (1. Dezember 2009)

Foojin schrieb:


> Hi ich suche jemanden der sich werben lässt um ein paar chars auf 60 odfer auch weiter zu spielen.
> 
> Das ganze wird auf Nera`thor sein.
> 
> ...



Ich wüde einen Schamanen spielen und muss auch nicht unbedingt übers werben sein es würde auch ohne gehen.


----------



## leonardot1311 (3. Dezember 2009)

Seid gegrüsst !!

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Partner/Partnerin für ein 2on2 Arenateam auf Blackhand.

Allerdings bin ich im PvP noch nicht soooo gut d.h. es wäre gut wenn derjenige auch nicht sooo gut ist damit man zusammen üben kann.

Die Win/Loss - Rate sollte in diesem Fall erstmal keine Rolle spielen.  

Vielleicht hat ja jemand Lust ?


----------



## tomo1 (3. Dezember 2009)

leonardot vlt wären nen paar mehr infos zu der klasse und vorallem zur fraktion ganz praktisch^^


----------



## Al_xander (4. Dezember 2009)

Al_xander schrieb:


> Grüß Gott Gesellschaft,
> 
> Suche eine/ n der/ die mit mir Werbt einen Freund macht. Biete Gold und Reitmöglichkeit auf dem Sever Arygos Seiten der Allianz. Falls ihr/ du bei der Horde spielen möchtet / willst ist dies kein Problem. Kurz zu den Realms, auf welchem Realm ihr spielen wollt ist mir eigtl. egal mir wär lieber Teldrassil / Arygos aber die entscheidung ist euch überlassen.
> Prioritäten zum Verhalten setze ich euch keine.
> ...


----------



## Soranu (4. Dezember 2009)

*Hallo und Herzlich wilkommen*
Ich suche hier jemanden der mit mir einen [oder mehrere] Chars hochzieht!

Zu mir: 

_-Hohe Aktivität 
-Bereits mehrere 80er vorhanden.
-Skype Ts² etc vorhanden
-16 Jahre + Geistige Reife vorhanden
-Viel Zeit 
-Gutes WoW Wissen._





Euch sollte bewusst sein dass, ...

_-Wir mindestens 1 Char hochziehen
-Ihr Skype oder zumindestens Ts² haben solltet [!!!]
-Dass ihr einen neuen Account anlegen müsst!
-Dass ihr nichts ausrichtet mit 15 Minuten WoW am Tag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


Bei Intresse bitte einfach in Skype oder ICQ Adden:

Skype: dewenmage
Icq: 593-120-384

MfG Soranu.

Ps: Bin eigentlich ein ganz netter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terron. (5. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich suche jemanden, der mit mir ein paar Charakter hochleveln möchte, durch "Werbe einen Freund". Da ich mir eh die Tage einen neuen Account anlege, wäre es cool wenn sich jemand zuverlässiges finden würde, der auch was mehr Zeit hat und Lust zu leveln hat.  

Kurz zu mir:

- WoW Erfahrung = Sehr gut 
- Alter = 17
- Geistige Reife = Vorhanden  
- Skype, Ts etc. = Vorhanden
- Zeit = Vorhanden.

Wenn jemand Interesse hat, einfach kurz eine PM schreiben. Wäre super wenn sich da jemand finden würde.

Gruß
Terron / Christian

//// Levelpartner gefunden /////


----------



## Noenon (5. Dezember 2009)

Joa, da würde ich dir gern helfen, könnte dich dann werben.
Bin 14 Jahre alt, bei mir mangelt es nich an geistiger Reife und würde mir gern nen Mage auf Malygos Allianz oder auch Horde, je nachdem anfangen. meld dich einfach mal bei mir.

Tante Edith schreit: Zeit is auch vorhanden


----------



## Avek (5. Dezember 2009)

Terron. schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> ich suche jemanden, der mit mir ein paar Charakter hochleveln möchte, durch "Werbe einen Freund". Da ich mir eh die Tage einen neuen Account anlege, wäre es cool wenn sich jemand zuverlässiges finden würde, der auch was mehr Zeit hat und Lust zu leveln hat.
> 
> ...



Hey!

Ich wäre bereit dich zu werben und dann den einen oder anderen Char hochzuspielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Spiele selber seit 4 Jahren und leveln macht mir am meisten Spaß.

2 Bedingungen hätte ich aber:

- Nicht mitten drin aufhören und sagen kB mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


- Zeit habe ich, aber dennoch brauche ich Abends auch mal bischen Ruhe. Bin ab 16:00 Uhr ca. zu Hause und am WE > Open End.

Wäre nice wenn wir einen auf 80 spielen könnten und nich bei 60 aufhören und dann so schnell wie möglich den nächsten anzufangen.

Zu mir noch:

Bin 19 Jahre jung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Server wäre Aegwynn Horde, kann aber auch jeder andere und alli sein, daran sollte es nich scheitern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn du Lust bekommen hast schreib mir ne PM oder antworte hier einfach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bis dann


----------



## Todeskrieger (5. Dezember 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich suche jmd der sich Werben lässt (Werbt einen Freund) 

Server: Malfurion
Fraktion: Allianz
Ich biete Dir folgendes:
             - 4Netherstofftaschen(4x16Platz)
             - 500Gold
             - Gold für die beiden ersten Mounts
             - Wenn du spielen kannst, einen Platz in meiner Gilde

Ich erwarte:
             - Etwas Spielverständnis (Bevorzugt wiedereinsteiger)
             - Funktionierender TS+Mikro (Server habe ich)
             - Zeitlich bin ich unter der Woche meist ab 16Uhr daheim da können wir dann bis 18.00Uhr Spielen (ab 19.00Uhr Raids)
             - Wochenende nahezu den ganzen tag ausser Abends(wieder Raid)
Jetzt was über mich:
             - Ich bin 18jahre alt
             - Habe 4Jahre Spielerfahrung
             - habe Werbt einen Freund bereits einmal durchgeführt
             - Habe auf Malfurion schon 2 lvl80er

Bei Interesse PM me mit ein Paar infos

Freue mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

PS: Würde gerne Mehrere charas direkt auf 60 hochspielen.


----------



## Soranu (5. Dezember 2009)

Hallo und Herzlich wilkommen
Ich suche hier jemanden der mit mir einen [oder mehrere] Chars hochzieht!

Zu mir: 

-Hohe Aktivität 
-Bereits mehrere 80er vorhanden.
-Skype Ts² etc vorhanden
-16 Jahre + Geistige Reife vorhanden
-Viel Zeit 
-Gutes WoW Wissen.





Euch sollte bewusst sein dass, ...

-Wir mindestens 1 Char hochziehen
-Ihr Skype oder zumindestens Ts² haben solltet [!!!]
-Dass ihr einen neuen Account anlegen müsst!
-Dass ihr nichts ausrichtet mit 15 Minuten WoW am Tag 


Bei Intresse bitte einfach in Skype oder ICQ Adden:

Skype: dewenmage
Icq: 593-120-384

MfG Soranu.

Ps: Bin eigentlich ein ganz netter


----------



## Terron. (5. Dezember 2009)

Ok, habe nen Levelpartner gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soranu (5. Dezember 2009)

Hallo und Herzlich wilkommen
Ich suche hier jemanden der mit mir einen [oder mehrere] Chars hochzieht!

Zu mir: 

-Hohe Aktivität 
-Bereits mehrere 80er vorhanden.
-Skype Ts² etc vorhanden
-16 Jahre + Geistige Reife vorhanden
-Viel Zeit 
-Gutes WoW Wissen.





Euch sollte bewusst sein dass, ...

-Wir mindestens 1 Char hochziehen
-Ihr Skype oder zumindestens Ts² haben solltet [!!!]
-Dass ihr einen neuen Account anlegen müsst!
-Dass ihr nichts ausrichtet mit 15 Minuten WoW am Tag 


Bei Intresse bitte einfach in Skype oder ICQ Adden:

Skype: dewenmage
Icq: 593-120-384

MfG Soranu.

Ps: Bin eigentlich ein ganz netter


----------



## Soranu (5. Dezember 2009)

/push


----------



## Barbaria (5. Dezember 2009)

Hallo ihr da Draußen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich suche jemanden,der sich von mir werben lässt!

Ich biete:
4Netherstofftaschen(jede hat 16 plätze)
400g (Genug Startkapital um richtig durchzustarten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
die ersten beiden mounts werden auch von mir gesponsort
Einen sicheren Gildenplatz (Vorausgesetzt,du kannst dich benehmen)
und viel Spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nun zu meiner wenigkeit 
Ich bin 15Jahre jung/alt
mir mangelt es nicht an geistiger reife
und bin hilfsbereit und nett


Ich Spiele größtenteils Horde(2 80er) würde aber auch wenn wir uns einen Charakter hochziehen auf Allianz überwechseln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In diesem Sinne Meldet euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Severos (5. Dezember 2009)

Tag auch. 
Ich habe vor, so im neuen Jahr ungefähr, neu anzufangen.
Server/klasse/rasse egal, suche nur wen der mich wirbt etc. 
Würde nen vollen server bevorzugen, egal ob PvP, Pve, rp server.


----------



## Bas18 (6. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

ich suche wen zum Leveln ich habe einen account und würde dich werben!!! Am besten wäre wenn du oft on wärst ^^ hab viel erfahrung in sachen wow und bin sehr aktiv!

Start: Am Besten sofort ! Server : Nefarian wäre toll

Werde anfangs mit einem Priester spielen und später dann auf meinen schamy umsteigen. 

Einfach melden unter 205660683 oder per pn, wobei icq besser ist^^


----------



## alpaca (6. Dezember 2009)

Severos schrieb:


> Tag auch.
> Ich habe vor, so im neuen Jahr ungefähr, neu anzufangen.
> Server/klasse/rasse egal, suche nur wen der mich wirbt etc.
> Würde nen vollen server bevorzugen, egal ob PvP, Pve, rp server.



Ich würde dich gern werben! meld dich mal via icq (333397992)


----------



## Barbaria (6. Dezember 2009)

Hallo ihr da Draußen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich suche jemanden,der sich von mir werben lässt!

Ich biete:
4Netherstofftaschen(jede hat 16 plätze)
400g (Genug Startkapital um richtig durchzustarten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
die ersten beiden mounts werden auch von mir gesponsort
Einen sicheren Gildenplatz (Vorausgesetzt,du kannst dich benehmen)
und viel Spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nun zu meiner wenigkeit 
Ich bin 15Jahre jung/alt
mir mangelt es nicht an geistiger reife
und bin hilfsbereit und nett


Ich Spiele größtenteils Horde(2 80er) würde aber auch wenn wir uns einen Charakter hochziehen auf Allianz überwechseln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

In diesem Sinne Meldet euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chevron-9 (7. Dezember 2009)

ohne spammen zu wollen : Bin ich eigentlich der Einzige der bei dem Threadtitel an was anders denkt ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
n RL Freund von mir wollte mal ne Anzeige schalten im Sinne "WOW Spieler sucht Spielerin, auch für die gemeinsame Offline-Zeit". Sollte ihn mal fragen was drauß geworden ist.


----------



## Foojin (7. Dezember 2009)

Foojin schrieb:


> Hi ich suche jemanden der sich werben lässt um ein paar chars auf 60 odfer auch weiter zu spielen.
> 
> Das ganze wird auf Nera`thor sein.
> 
> ...




Unter umständen hätte ich sogar einen classic Key.


----------



## Zazu der 2. (7. Dezember 2009)

Liebe Leute, ich grüße euch!




Ich suche einen erfahrenen Spieler der Interesse hat nen *Twink* hoch zu spielen. 

Ein Erbstück sollte vorhanden sein, wenn mehr ist das natürlich besser. Ich bin tagsüber am Arbeiten, so das sich das Leveln auf die Abendstunden und das Wochenende beschränkt. (Klasse etc. kann dann besprochen werden) Ich spiele seid 1 1/2 Jahren und konnte schon ausreichend erfahrung sammeln. 




Mein Mainchar ist auf Norgannon Horde Seite zuhause und nennt sich Zazu. Solltet ihr interesse haben und mehr Details wünschen, meldet euch Ingame! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Gruß Zazu


----------



## manaman122 (7. Dezember 2009)

Hallo

Ich suche  wen der mit  mir  über  Weihnachten und übers neue Jahr  ein paar Chars  hoch zockt (Werbe einen Freund /Ich werbe euch).Das alles  würde  auf dem Server  Arygos stattfinden,Gold  für  Taschen,Mounts  usw  stelle ich spwie Ziehmöglichkeiten.

Was solltet ihr mitbringen:
-Spaß am Spiel
-Genug Zeit
-gutes Benehmen
-den Classic Key
-Skype  wäre wünschenswert aber  macht nichts wenn ihr keins habt

Was biete ich:
-Gold  für Mounts,Taschen usw.
-ein reifes geistriges Alter
-Ziehmöglichkeiten
-ein Platz in meiner Gilde (sofern ihr euch benehmen könnt^^)

Was  für eine Klasse  du spielen möchtest ist  egal,hauptsache Horde..Ich werde vorrausichtlich einen Schamanen oder einen Priester spielen..


Bei Interesse...meldet euch doch bei mir in ICQ ,Skype oder  einfach per PM

ICQ:458-570-920
Skype:manaman97


----------



## eselX (7. Dezember 2009)

Hallo, 

ich suche ne Rolle der Auferstehung.

Der erste der mir eine zuschickt Gewinnt den FreiMonat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



thanks


----------



## Majokat (7. Dezember 2009)

eselX schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich suche ne Rolle der Auferstehung.
> 
> ...




kommt bei mir eine Fehlermeldung:

"Es tut uns leid, aber dieser Charakter ist für eine Auferstehung ungeeignet (möglicherweise war dieser Account nicht für 90 Tage oder länger inaktiv). "

Habs mit deinem Char Syntetic versucht


----------



## eselX (7. Dezember 2009)

Majokat schrieb:


> kommt bei mir eine Fehlermeldung:
> 
> "Es tut uns leid, aber dieser Charakter ist für eine Auferstehung ungeeignet (möglicherweise war dieser Account nicht für 90 Tage oder länger inaktiv). "
> 
> Habs mit deinem Char Syntetic versucht




Hab dir den Acc Namen Pmed :-


----------



## eselX (7. Dezember 2009)

Leider hab ich immer noch keine Rolle der auferstehung.

Ein versuch start ich noch :
Suche ROlle der Auferstehung für 
Battlenet Account : eselx@netcologne.de 

Bis 24 Uhr warte ich noch, danach werd ich einnormales Abo abschliesen

gogo for the Gratis Monat

in dem sinne bis gleich :-


----------



## BossRulE (7. Dezember 2009)

so,bei mir reloaded die seite beim fertig klicken immer nur^^ vllt hats ja geklappt


----------



## eselX (7. Dezember 2009)

Danke hatt alles geklapt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Foojin (8. Dezember 2009)

Foojin schrieb:


> Hi ich suche jemanden der sich werben lässt um ein paar chars auf 60 odfer auch weiter zu spielen.
> 
> Das ganze wird auf Nera`thor sein.
> 
> ...



Ich hätte unter umständen einen classic key


----------



## Fores (8. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Zusammen.
Ich suche zur zeit jemadnen der sich von mir werben lassen würde,da ich lust auf einen neuen char. habe.
Wenn sich jemand finden lässt dann werde ich mit euch einen neuen char. anfangen bis du level 45 bist dann 
werde ich mit meinem paladin weitserspielen mit dir zusammen natürlich

Kann mich auch WERBEN LASSEN jedoch NUR wenn du für den Key aufkommt der nötig ist ,
um das account zum RichtigemAccount umzuwandeln .(ProbeAccount--->RichtigemAccount)
Natürlich bekommst du dadurch den gratis spiele monat.

Server:Antonidas
Fraktion:Allianz

Ich bin täglich 4-6 std online außer es kommt was dazwischen.
Montag - Freitag ab 14.30 Uhr-22.30 Uhr
Samstag u. Sonntag ab 14.00 Uhr-Keine lust mehr

WAS ICH ERWARTE:
-Freundlichkeit
-Freude am spielen
-Nicht nach ein paar tagen abzuhauen
-Keine möchtegern kinder

WAS ICH EUCH BIETE:
-90 Tage 3fach ep´s
-Lustige Quest/level Zeiten
-gute 2 jahre erfahrung(3 80er)
-Leute die uns jederzeit Ziehen könnten.

Zu mir Etwas:Ich bin 17 jahre komme aus hannover und gehe zur zeit zu einer "Berufsbildenen Schule"(BBS)

Wenn Jemand Interesse hat dann meldet euch doch einfach mal bei mir würde mich freuen.
ICQ:562079472
oder PM an mich

MFG Fores
(Angebot noch Verfügbar)


----------



## Areo265 (12. Dezember 2009)

Hi, würde gerne komplett neu mit WoW anfangen und würde mich werben lassen. Ich bin 16 Jahre alt und spiele seit ca. 3 Jahren WoW. Fraktion ist mir eigentlich egal nur bitte keine leeren Server. Wäre auch bereit von 1-80 zusammen zuleveln oder mehrere Chars auf 60 zuziehen.  Da ich den Key stelle und du einen gratis Monat bekommst solltest du genug Gold etc. stellen am besten jemanden der uns ziehen kann bzw. einen Char zum ziehen.
Zeit habe ich auch genug.

Infos in ICQ oder PN: 387503393


----------



## Meeragus (12. Dezember 2009)

Suche jemanden den ich werben darf...

Ich biete euch:
300 Startgold
Fast 4 jahre WoW Erfahrung (habe 6 - 80er Chars)
Hilfe bei Fragen
Die ersten beiden Mounts sponsor ich euch
Mitglied in meiner Gilde zu sein (nur wer möchte)
4x die 16er Tasche

Ich erwarte, du solltest:
freundlich sein
ehrlich sein
den Key stellen
ein 2 monatiges ABO abschliessen (oder Gamecard benutzen)

Um noch kurz zu meiner Person was zu sagen, ich bin 28 Jahre jung und komme aus Lahr/Schwarzwald...da ich eine Familie und nen Job habe bin ich meistens erst gegen den Abend online. Ich spiele auf der horden Seite auf dem Server Aman´Thul Wer interesse hat oder noch Fragen kann sich per Pm melden, E-Mail: melajas@gmx.de, oder ICQ: 203938529

MfG
Ben


----------



## Akashin (13. Dezember 2009)

Hallo liebe Community,

ich suche einen Neuankömmling zum Werben!  Falls du Interesse an WoW gefunden hast und sehr schnell questen willst  (mit der 3-fachen Erfahrung), dann melde dich doch hier im Forum oder  per PN! Ich suche einen Partner, da ich gerne mit Dir zusammen questen  will und deinen Neueinstieg so einfach wie möglich gestalten will! Gerne würde ich mit Dir zusammen bis 80 leveln!


Was ich biete:


3-jährige Erfahrung in WoW (Instanzen, Quests, Raids und PvP in Classic, BC und WotLk)
Aktivität
Gold, Hilfe etc. (Durch Instanzen oder Raids ziehen)
Gemeinsames Questen oder Leveln (Ich fange am selben Tag, wie Du an)
Eine nette und hilfsbereite Gilde

Deine Vorteile:


3-fache Erfahrung!! (sehr schneller Stufenaufstieg)
Die Freund-zu-Freund Beschwörung
Gratis Reiten, schnelles Reiten und Fliegen (Dies finanziere ich)
Gold sollte kein Problem mehr sein! (Ich bezahl deine Ausbildung etc.)
Was Du mitbringen sollst:


Freude am Spiel
Freundlichkeit
Den Classic-WoW Key und eine GameCard
Sicherheit das du bis 80 spielst

Start: Freitag, den 18.12.2009
Server: Ambossar
Fraktion: Allianz
(wegen Hauptcharakter)

Weitere Details folgen per PN!
Das  einzige was ich von Dir noch verlange ist, dass du freundlich mit den  Gildenmitgliedern umgehst und deine Laune nicht immer negativ ist.  Falls ich Deine Interesse geweckt habe, melde dich doch hier im Forum  oder per PN. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

E-Mail: aleks94@hotmail.de

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Akashin


----------



## Meloxx (13. Dezember 2009)

Hiho Community,

Ich  bin auf der Suche nach einem Levelpartner  um auf einem Server ( Welcher ist mir völlig egal, bin für alles offen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )  noch einmal *neu anzufangen*.. Die Fraktion ist mir ebenso egal und auch mit den Onlinezeiten bin ich sehr flexibel ( Natürlich würde ich am liebsten jemanden werben , da wir dadurch *300% Erfahrungspunkte statt den gewöhnlichen 100%  *und weitere tolle Vorteile hätten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) - 

*Ich biete euch : *

-Viel Zeit zum schnellen Leveln
-2 Jahre WoW Erfahrung ( Weitgehend kenne ich fast alle Quests auswendig, die schnellsten Levelmethoden usw...)
-Das Gold für die ersten Mounts werde ich organisieren...

_Für mehr Informationen Schreibt mir eine PM oder meldet euch über MSN : meloxx@hotmail.de  ich werde dann so schnell wie möglich darauf antworten!


_mfg Melox


----------



## gnomios (13. Dezember 2009)

Hiho ich suche einen den ich werben kann und dann zusammen bis 80 lvln.
Das alles findet statt auf dem Server Gilneas der Allianzseite habe dort 1 80er und noch 3 andere auf einem anderen Server.

Was ich erwarte:
Zeit
werben lassen
ein gewisses Geistlichesalter
Durchhaltevermögen nicht gleich nach 2 Tagen aufhören

Was ich anbiete
Gold für alle Mounts
Taschen
Startgold
Erfahrung mit 4 80er also kenne fast jede Quest

wenn ich von irgendwem die Interesse geweckt habe dann schreibt mir eine Nachricht oder per ICQ meine Nummer lautet:571914970


----------



## Hikaro (13. Dezember 2009)

Suche wen der mit mir lvln will würde gerne hordenschamane anfangen server is egal
Skype puuhbaer33
Ingame Thrall Narmorus


----------



## Meloxx (13. Dezember 2009)

Habe jemanden gefunden, angebot steht nicht mehr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wowler12345 (13. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

wir suchen noch Leute für unser Projekt, was schon begonnen hat.

Um es mal zusammen zu fassen: 

Server: Ulduar

Fraktion: Allianz

Gilde: Rebellion der Allianz

Hp: http://neuanfangen.foren-city.de/

Mein Ingame Name: Gragot

Ts-Server: Vorhanden, auf Anfrage können wir gern ein Gespräch machen.

mfg
wowler12345


----------



## Maga1212 (13. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

Ich suche jemanden der SICH werben lässt.

Server ist mir egal

Klasse ebenso

Ich spiele seit vanilla(bevor bc rauskam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Erreichen könnt ihr mich in skype:eriklol tragt mich ein wenn ihr wollt.^^


----------



## Ermes (14. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,
ich suche jmd der sich von mir werben lässt,
spielen würden wir auf Blutkessel auf Horden-seite,
Gold ist massig vorhanden,
sowie Leute, die uns durch inis ziehen um schnell auf 60 zu kommen.
PM an mich bei interesse


----------



## Ermes (14. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,
ich suche jmd der sich von mir werben lässt,
spielen würden wir auf Blutkessel auf Horden-seite,
Gold ist massig vorhanden,
sowie Leute, die uns durch inis ziehen um schnell auf 60 zu kommen.
PM an mich bei interesse


----------



## todi251 (15. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,
Ich heiße Tim und bin 20 Jahre und wie die Überschrift schon sagt suche ich jemand nettes den ich werben könnte, um die wahrscheinlich allen bekannten Vorteile zuhaben, für die Leute die sie nicht kennen hier nochmal die Vorteile:

1) man levelt zusammen 3x mal schneller bis Level 60
2) jedes 2te level kann der Geworbene dem Werber ein level schenken ( dies werde ich aber für einen anderen char nutzen da wir dann so zusammen schnell hoch leveln können und ca das gleiche lvl haben )
3) Wenn der Geworbene 2 Monate abboniert hat bekomme ich ein Mount ( was meiner Meinung nach aber nicht so gut aussieht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


Was ich euch biete:

-Gold für Skills
  -20er Mount
  -40er Mount
-Taschen 
~beides wenn wir auf meinem Server weiter machen, was aber nicht sein muss,
  entweder mach in dann Char transfer oder fang eben neu bei der Allianz an.
-Viel Aktivität
-Humor
-Erfahrung
-Geistige Reif



Die Person sollte über 18 sein, aber könnt euch gerne auch melden wenn ihr Jünger seit will nur nicht mit jmd zusammen spielen der nur "doof" rumredet. Zudem wäre es gut wenn man sich vorher einmal im TS (sollte vorhanden sein) unterhalten könnte da es einfacher is als bei ICQ.
Spiele zur Zeit aktiv auf Gul'dan und würde aber lieber den Server wechseln und ma Allianz ausprobieren. Wenn du aber Horde spielen willst würde ich auch lieber auf einen Server mit mehr balance spielen.
Bei Intresse am besten per ICQ 302951018 melden.

mfg Tim


----------



## Sims04 (15. Dezember 2009)

Hi miteinand,

meine Wenigkeit, ein newbie Allianz Krieger(13) auf "Lothar", ist auf der Suche nach einer geduldigen Gilde od Gruppe die mir beim Einstieg ins WOW Universum hilft.
Habe aufgrund meiner Tätigkeit nur unregelmässig Zeit und kann insofern wenige "fixe" Zeiten einhalten.
Zur Zeit passts aber ganz gut und ich bekomme einiges an online Zeit hin und bin deswegen etwas tiefer in die Welt von WOW eingedrungen (wobei bei Lvl 13 ja noch nicht allzuviel Tiefe dabei ist ;-))

Wenn ihr denkt ihr könnt einem bloody beginner helfen bitte entweder Antwort hier od bei meine Char auf Lothar (Haldaroin).


solong


----------



## Carx (17. Dezember 2009)

Huhu,

Lasse mich werben ABER NUR, wenn der Werber Aktiv mit mir auf 80 leveln möchte, wichtig: ein wenig PvP-Arena Erfahrung hat, über 18 ist und Horde PVP spielen möchte (somit auch gleichzig Arena etc) --(Blutdurst)-- Reampool bevorzugt, also der zukünftige Server welches ich zum spielen bevorzuge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  sozusagen von null anfangen

zu mir : -ich bin 20 Jahre alt, möchte nun wieder Aktiv mit WoW anfangen, habe Erfahrung in PvE und PvP (Arena 2on2 2,5k, 3on3 2,4k Rating) + 4 Chars auf 80 (Account aber nicht mehr vorhanden)
           -2,5 wochen erstmal Ferien, lange Zeit für WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , und danach mind 2-5 Stunden am Tag Online


Ich such halt hiermit auch neue Ingame Kollegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 für PvP ab 80, Equip farmen, BGS unsicher machen und und und, besser gesagt nach 80 sollte nicht Schluss sein.

PS: es bringt nichts wenn der Werber 45 min am Tag Zeit hat oder nur 2 Mal die Woche Online sein kann.


Melden könnt ihr euch ICQ: PS : hab einen gefunden.

CLOSE


----------



## Naicul (19. Dezember 2009)

Möchte mich werben lassen.

Am besten auf Wrathbringer Horde.

Bin 17 Jahre alt,hab genug Zeit zum leveln.

Erfahren in WoW.

Geistige Reife!


----------



## Elvola (20. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Leute,

also, ich wollte mich gerne werben lasse. 
Realm sollte ein pvp server sein, Fraktion Horde.

Falls es nicht der Realm Echsenkessel sein sollte, könnte mir derjenige gold für skills und das 20er Mount und 40er Mount zu Verfügung stellen


Zu mir:

bin im zarten Alter von 21 jahren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .
Da ich dieses Jahr meinen Urlaub gestrichen bekommen habe, habe ich von mo-fr eigentlich
zwischen 17-22 Uhr immer zeit.

Falls ihr Interesse habt meldet euch einfach via Pm an mich.

MFG


----------



## Terron. (21. Dezember 2009)

Hallo, 

suche jemanden, der Ohne "Werbe deinen Freund" einen  Charakter  hochleveln möchte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Am besten wäre ein PvP Server und Fraktion Horde. 

Wenn also jemand lust hast, Ohne "Werbe deinen Freund" einen Charakter  hochzuleveln, einfach eine PM schreiben. Wenn der jenige aber doch mit "Werbe deinen Freund" Level möchte, dann werbe ich Ihn gerne.

Nun kurz zu mir:

Alter: 17
WoW Erfahrung: Vorhanden 
Geistige Reife: Vorhanden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Verfügbarkeit: Bis zum 01.8.2010 den ganzen Tag Zeit, da dann erst meine Ausbildung anfängt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Teamspeak, Skype: Vorhanden

Also wenn jemand Lust hat zu zocken, einfach eine PM schreiben. Oder ICQ 319-749-329


----------



## Mungamau (21. Dezember 2009)

Ich suche jemanden zu Twinken *oder *Werben.

Was ich biete:
- Humor
- nette Gespräche
- keine 24/7 Onlinezeiten
- ein gutes Auktionshaus, mit dem man in kurzer Zeit sehr viel Gold machen kann rolleyes.gif
- sofortiger Anfang

Was ich erwarte:
- nette Person, kann auch erst 12 sein victory.gif
- ernsthaftigkeit, d.h. bis lvl 80 einen Charakter hochziehen
- Respekt vor anderen Personen

Klasse, die ich Spielen werde: Druide oder Jäger
Fraktion: Allianz
Euch ist jede andere Klasse vorenthalten, also Freie Auswahl.
Mein auserwählter Realm: Blackhand

Interesse? Dann könnt ihr Mich über die Deutsche Post, per Brieftaube, E-Mail, ICQ, MSN, TS, XFire oder einfach per Buffed.de Private Nachricht erreichen.

Auf ein frohes Wiedersehen,
Mungamau

PS: Bei Freund Werben bekommt man ein Startbudget von 500g und ich erfülle auch die meisten Wünsche smile.gif


----------



## tomo1 (21. Dezember 2009)

Mungamau du solltest besser net auf der Allyseite anfangen bleib lieber auf der Hordenseite da ist man wenigstens net so schlecht im PvP


----------



## Krypterian (22. Dezember 2009)

ups sry Lillyan für falsches thema XD

Dann nomma hier...

Hallo und guten Tag, ich begrüße Sie recht herzlich bei diesem Thread... Quatsch^^

Moin,

wie's der Titel schon sagt suche ich einen Mitstreiter/Mitstreiterin um einen Neubeginn zu wagen. Ich habe nicht mit WoW aufgehört und will wieder anfangen. Sondern ich will meine WoW-"Karriere" von neu beginnen. Gemütlich bis lvl 60-70-80 lvln, die dortigen instanzen machen, auch die 60er usw. und nicht voll power auf 80 kommen, paar heros machen, raiden gehn und dann langweilen. Ich möchte WoW halt neu erleben, so wie es damals war, damals als die Gummistiefel noch aus Holz waren sozusagen wink.gif

Ob du schon ein WoW-"Profi" bist oder ob du dir das Spiel gerade erst gekauft hast spielt keine Rolle. (Ich kann dich nicht werben mit dem lvlboni und so, da ich das erstens nicht möchte und ja nicht das Ziel von dem ganzen Unterfangen is und ausserdem komme ich aus Luxemburg und bei uns geht das nicht(steht auf wow-europe.de))

Was ich dir bieten kann sind folgende Eigenschaften...
-> 21 Jahre jung
-> männlich
-> Luxemburger, aber spreche sogut wie dialektfrei Deutsch, also keine Sorge^^
-> oft online, jedoch bei weitem nicht [24/24|7/7]
-> ehrgeizig wenns drauf ankommt
-> freundlich, verständnissvoll, kleine Labertasche, an allem interessiert, nicht dumm-wie-brot, erwachsen und habe Moral
-> ...

Was du bieten solltest, aber ist alles Verhandlungssache^^...
-> Alter ist theoretisch wurst, jedoch erwachsenes benehmen muss vorhanden sein
-> nicht nur 1-2x die Woche online sein :S
-> freundlich, kommunikativ, intelligent
-> wenn etwas nicht so läuft wie es soll... Nicht aufzugeben
-> änliche Vorstellungen haben wie ich (wie oben beschrieben)

Noch eine Sache vorweg... Es wird ein PvP-Server werden und wir werden Allianz spielen da ich von Horde die Nase voll hab xD

Nun ja, schreibt mich einfach an bei interesse, würd mich echt freuen
Entweder per BuffedNachricht, per freakasoidt@hotmail.com , oder per www.facebook.de/frizzyfreeze/
dort lässt sich dann über weitere details oder kommentare gerne labern (:

Ich freu mich schon von euch zu hören, */winken*


:] Der Pol aus Luxemburg [:


----------



## Todeskrieger (22. Dezember 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich suche jmd der sich Werben lässt (Werbt einen Freund) 

Server: Malfurion
Fraktion: Allianz
Ich biete Dir folgendes:
             - 4Netherstofftaschen(4x16Platz)
             - genügend Startgold
             - Gold für die beiden ersten Mounts
             - Wenn du spielen kannst, einen Platz in meiner Gilde

Ich erwarte:
             - Etwas Spielverständnis (Bevorzugt wiedereinsteiger)
             - Funktionierender TS+Mikro (Server habe ich)
  - Zeitlich bin ich unter der Woche meist ab 15Uhr daheim da können wir  dann bis 19.00Uhr Spielen (ab 19.00Uhr Raids)
             - Wochenende nahezu den ganzen tag ausser Abends(wieder Raid)
- Ich habe ab heute Ferien daher können wir richtig loslegen und wenn wir uns dranhalten richtig fix lvln

Jetzt was über mich:
             - Ich bin 18jahre alt
             - Habe 4Jahre Spielerfahrung
             - habe Werbt einen Freund bereits einmal durchgeführt
             - Habe auf Malfurion schon 2 lvl80er
- Bin Gildenleiter
- und habe einen TS-Server zum sprechen^^

Bei Interesse PM me mit ein Paar infos

Freue mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

PS: Würde gerne Mehrere charas direkt auf 60 hochspielen.


----------



## Todeskrieger (22. Dezember 2009)

Todeskrieger schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Ich suche jmd der sich Werben lässt (Werbt einen Freund)
> 
> ...



Habe auch ICQ >>> 474125437


----------



## tomo1 (22. Dezember 2009)

Huhu,
Ich suche wen den ICH werben kann!
Gespielt wird auf dem Server Aman´thul und wir werden größtenteils gezogen(Gold gibts natürlich auch).
Dein Können ist mir eigentlich relativ egal, da ich auch gerne neuen Leuten etwas erkläre oder  bei der Perfektionierung gewisser Tätigkeiten helfe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich hab bereit mehrer Characktere mit der "Werbt einen Freund" Aktion hochgespielt und habe massig Erfahrung wie man das leveln optimiert.
Ich spiele sehr gerne PvP und hincke dem PvE-Content aber auch nicht wirklich hinterher.
Dein Klasse ist mir relativ egal(ich spiele einen Hexer), beim leveln ergänzt sich ja eh irgendwie jede Klasse.
So das wars schreibt mir einfach eine PM hier auf Buffed(es sind bald Ferien also hopp hopp)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xBartox (25. Dezember 2009)




----------



## Selka (25. Dezember 2009)

Hey ,
Ich suche wenn für ein neu anfang ich habe bereits ein World of Warcraft acc und muss dewegen nicht mehr angeworben werden^^ ( Ich wurde euch anwerben Need 3xmehr EP^^ )
Naja ich spiele relativ viel , Der sever ist mir egal ich wurde gerne auf einem PvP sever spielen aber wenn nicht denn ist auch nicht so wichtig , Fraktion ist auch egal 
Ich will das auch nicht so als Twink neben bei machen ich will das der char mein neuer main wird wenn es bei euch anderes ist also nur ein twink ist das ok solange ihr zu denn vereinbarten zeiten daseit 
Jeder der sich angesprochen fühlt bitte per Privat Nachricht melden oder Per Icq 493-509-294
MFG Selka 

Ps: Ich habe bereits ein WoW acc kann also nicht mehr angeworben werden - Ich kann aber euch anwerben


----------



## Selka (27. Dezember 2009)

Hey ,
Ich suche wenn für ein neu anfang ich habe bereits ein World of Warcraft acc und muss dewegen nicht mehr angeworben werden^^ ( Ich wurde euch anwerben Need 3xmehr EP^^ )
Naja ich spiele relativ viel , Der sever ist mir egal ich wurde gerne auf einem PvP sever spielen aber wenn nicht denn ist auch nicht so wichtig , Fraktion ist auch egal 
Ich will das auch nicht so als Twink neben bei machen ich will das der char mein neuer main wird wenn es bei euch anderes ist also nur ein twink ist das ok solange ihr zu denn vereinbarten zeiten daseit Ich werde denn ein Schami spielen weche Klasse ihr spielt ist nartürlich euch überlassen .
Jeder der sich angesprochen fühlt bitte per Privat Nachricht melden oder Per Icq 493-509-294
MFG Selka 

Ps: Ich habe bereits ein WoW acc kann also nicht mehr angeworben werden - Ich kann aber euch anwerben


----------



## Hikaro (27. Dezember 2009)

Hi suche wen der mit mir zam n paar charas auf dem Server Arthas seitens Allianz hochlvlt mir sind auch andere Server/ andere Fraktion recht nur wäre das mein wunschserver da da n kumpel von mir spielt der is nur leider bis auf Abends nie on und da hab ich keine rechte Lust zu zocken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



zu mir:
Ich bin (ja ihr lest schon richtig) 13
und habe 4 Jahre wow Erfahrung
habe skype und ts (nur kein hs)


was ich erwarte:
geistige Reife
einen der länger als 2std 2x die woche on is
keinen der 24/7 spielen will wegen mein alter
und skype profil


wer interesse hat
Skype puuhbaer33
e-mail roland.z@aon.at


----------



## kda (27. Dezember 2009)

Hi,
Ich suche jemanden den ICH werben kann und auf Hordeseite starten möchte.
Server: Azshara bevorzugt aber kann auch ein anderer sein.
Ts/Skype vorhanden.
Auf Azshara biete ich Gold für Skills usw und Taschen an.
Bei interresse per PM melden.

mfg


----------



## Foojin (27. Dezember 2009)

Hi ich suche jmd der mir einen guten horde server nennen kann und mir dort auch ein bisschen beim start unterstützen kann 

bei weiteren fragen einfach melden unter 
xfire:hisoka88 
skype wazzzzupppp


----------



## tomo1 (28. Dezember 2009)

Huhu,
Ich suche wen den ICH werben kann!
Gespielt wird auf dem Server Rajaxx und wir werden größtenteils gezogen(Gold gibts natürlich auch).
Dein Können ist mir eigentlich relativ egal, da ich auch gerne neuen Leuten etwas erkläre oder bei der Perfektionierung gewisser Tätigkeiten helfe
Ich hab bereit mehrer Characktere mit der "Werbt einen Freund" Aktion hochgespielt und habe massig Erfahrung wie man das leveln optimiert.
Ich spiele sehr gerne PvP und hincke dem PvE-Content aber auch nicht wirklich hinterher.
Dein Klasse ist mir relativ egal(ich spiele einen Hexer), beim leveln ergänzt sich ja eh irgendwie jede Klasse.
So das wars schreibt mir einfach eine PM hier auf Buffed
PS: Ich hab sehr viel Erfahrung mit der "Werbt einen Freund" Aktion


----------



## PiaMarie (28. Dezember 2009)

Hehe konnte es nicht lassen.Wollte das schon iommer ,mal schreiben....


Alle die einen suchen den er/sie werben kann hat nur ein Grund....Die wollen lvl geschenkt bekommen vom Geworbenen.

Ps: Ausser das hat Blizz geändert,das beide 30 lvl verschenken können.


und nun haut nicht aso auf mich drauf ....grins


----------



## Hikaro (28. Dezember 2009)

suche immer noch wen der lust hat n paar chars hochzuzocken mein wunschserver/ fraktion sind Arthas allianz bin aber auch anderen servern gegenüber aufgeschlossen 

zu mir :
-Ich bin 13 Jahre alt
-Hab 4 Jahre WoW Erfahrung
-bin meist freundlich
-und hasse unpünktlichkeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was ich erwarte:
-Freundlichkeit
-keinen gogo spieler
-keinen 24/7 spieler
-aber auch keinen der 1x die woche für 2 std. on is
-und Geduld bis der Feiertagsstress vorbei is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (werde in nächsten tagen bis 1.1.2010 oft weg müssen)

wer interesse hat
skype puuhbaer33
e-mail: roland.z@aon.at


----------



## suchtwerbteinfreund (28. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Buffed,

Ich suche jemand der mich für WoW wirbt, mir ist egal auch Horde/Ally/ Server, alles egal, ich suche nur jemand mit dem ich möglichst viele Chars auf 60 bringen kann.




msn emirates222@live.de 
icq 598114415
für fragen


----------



## macgyver (29. Dezember 2009)

hallo
also ich suche einen netten Heiler auf Der Mithrilorden
bin ein lvl 71 Tank Zwergen Pala
schreibt mich im spiel an der name ist Grimlos
oder hier ein PN
also es geht darum ab und zu marken zu farmen oder einfach nett durch eine inze^^
bis vielleicht bald




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slox (29. Dezember 2009)

Hey Leute,

ich suche Leute die Interesse auf ein gemeinsames Zusammenspiel in PvE und PvP vor allem aber in 
Arena besitzten.
Ich bin ein Eismagier Namens Wingding auf dem Server Mannoroth und spiele mit meinem Bruder (Hunter) 
zusammen.
Ich suche noch 
einen Partner für 2on2 (Diszi, Rogue),
einen Partner für 3on3, 
einen Partner für 5on5.


----------



## Claudius176 (30. Dezember 2009)

Moin,
Ich suche ein Mitstreiter/Mitstreiterin um einen Neubeginn zu wagen. Ich will meine WoW-"Karriere" von neu beginnen. Gemütlich bis lvl 80 lvln, paar heros machen, raiden gehn.

Was ich dir bieten kann sind folgende Eigenschaften...
-> 20 Jahre jung
-> männlich
-> oft online, jedoch bei weitem nicht [24/24|7/7]
-> ehrgeizig wenns drauf ankommt


Was du bieten solltest, aber ist alles Verhandlungssache^^...
->geistige reife
-> nicht nur 1-2x die Woche online sein :S
-> änliche Vorstellungen haben wie ich (wie oben beschrieben)

Noch eine Sache vorweg... Es wird ein PvP-Server werden und wir werden Allianz spielen da ich von Horde die Nase voll hab xD

Wenn ihr jetzt lust bekommen habt,schreibt mir einfach eine PM
Gruß


----------



## kda (30. Dezember 2009)

moin sgeht ?^^

ich such jemanden den ICH werben kann !!!

spiele seit vanilla-->vor bc habe nen 80er schurken auf azshara horde

am besten auf horde seite server egal solange pvp server!
falls du auf azshara kommst biete ich 400g start gold!

mehr infos bei skype ascore17
mfg nitròx


----------



## evilcore (31. Dezember 2009)

Nun, wie der Titel schon sagt, kann mir jemand ne rolle der auferstehung schicken? Hab 2 Jahre nicht mehr gespielt und wollte nochmal reinschauen. Das wär super! 

an   muselmann666@gmx.de

danke =)


----------



## Ortak (31. Dezember 2009)

hab dir mal eine geschickt


----------



## Selka (1. Januar 2010)

Hey ,
Ich suche wenn für ein neu anfang ich habe bereits ein World of Warcraft acc und muss dewegen nicht mehr angeworben werden^^ ( Ich wurde euch anwerben Need 3xmehr EP^^ )
Naja ich spiele relativ viel , Der sever ist mir egal ich wurde gerne auf einem PvP sever spielen aber wenn nicht denn ist auch nicht so wichtig , Fraktion ist auch egal 
Ich will das auch nicht so als Twink neben bei machen ich will das der char mein neuer main wird wenn es bei euch anderes ist also nur ein twink ist das ok solange ihr zu denn vereinbarten zeiten daseit 
Jeder der sich angesprochen fühlt bitte per Privat Nachricht melden oder Per Icq 493-509-294
MFG Selka 

Ps: Ich habe bereits ein WoW acc kann also nicht mehr angeworben werden - Ich kann aber euch anwerben


----------



## tomo1 (1. Januar 2010)

Huhu,
Ich suche wen den ICH werben kann!
Gespielt wird auf dem Server Rajaxx und wir werden größtenteils gezogen(Gold gibts natürlich auch).
Dein Können ist mir eigentlich relativ egal, da ich auch gerne neuen Leuten etwas erkläre oder bei der Perfektionierung gewisser Tätigkeiten helfe
Ich hab bereit mehrer Characktere mit der "Werbt einen Freund" Aktion hochgespielt und habe massig Erfahrung wie man das leveln optimiert.
Ich spiele sehr gerne PvP und hincke dem PvE-Content aber auch nicht wirklich hinterher.
Dein Klasse ist mir relativ egal(ich spiele einen Hexer), beim leveln ergänzt sich ja eh irgendwie jede Klasse.
So das wars schreibt mir einfach eine PM hier auf Buffed
PS: Ich hab sehr viel Erfahrung mit der "Werbt einen Freund" Aktion


----------



## Uskper (2. Januar 2010)

Hallo liebe Buffed Community,

ich habe Lust auf einem Server neu anzufangen, und deshalb suche ich sehr viele Spieler die mit mir auf einem neuen Server auf der Hordenseite neu anfangen.

Auf welchem Server wir spielen habe Ich noch nicht entschieden aber ich würde mich für einen PvP oder einen Normalen Realm entscheiden.

Jeder darf die Klasse spielen welche er will und jeder sollte "wenn möglich" auf dem gleichen Levelstand sein wie die anderen sodass wenn wir ein Tag ausmachen für Instanzen oder PvP dass wir alle zusammen das bewältigen können ohne das Jemand hinterherhängt (falls dass der Fall ist wird dieser Person selbstverständlich geholfen, sodass er schnell auf unserem lvlstand ist)

Kurz zu meiner Person, Ich bin 17 Jahre alt, männlich und wohne in Mannheim.

WoW spiele ich schon seid Release aber ich hab zwischendurch immer mal wieder 3-4 Monatige Pausen gehabt.

Es würde mich sehr freuen wenn Ihr auch Lust habt mit mir einen Neuen Character hochzuziehen =)

--> Wer interesse hat meldet sich bitte per Email: Soeren@brunst.net  <--
--> oder per ICQ: 218367965 <---
--> Oder zur Not einfach ne Nachricht per Buffed.de (aber bitte bevorzugt die 2 Oben genannten Methoden =))<--


Viele Grüße und ein Frohes Neues Jahr &#9829;


----------



## Selka (2. Januar 2010)

Hallo ich suche jemanden der mich wirbt ich wollte mir ein 2ten wow acc zulgen und sucher daher jemanden der mich wirbt bitte PM an mich 
Sever und Fraktion ist mir egal ich wurde mich über startgold freuen ^^ (: muss aber nicht ^^
Ich werde ein Schami spielen ich wurde gerne Horde aber ich spiele auch Ally ^^ 
MFg Selka


----------



## seanbuddha (2. Januar 2010)

Suche jemanden auf Aman'Thul (Allianz) der anfangen möchte. ICh ziehe gerne inzen und helfe beim questen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

/w littlebuddha oder icq: 590185161


----------



## Elda (2. Januar 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Suche jemanden auf Aman'Thul (Allianz) der anfangen möchte. ICh ziehe gerne inzen und helfe beim questen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Deine Signatur ist zu groß.


----------



## Apendixia (2. Januar 2010)

Selka würde dich gerne werben habe dir ne Nachricht geschickt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sordura (3. Januar 2010)

kann es sein das der thread garnet mehr aktiv is?


----------



## Dropz (3. Januar 2010)

doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rysuss (3. Januar 2010)

Mein Name ist Rysuss,

ich bin ein 80er Hexenmeister und spiele auf dem Server "Frostmourne"....

Ich suche hilfsbereite Leute für Hero-Inis, Raids und skilled-Berufe (VZ, Juwe, etc.)

Online-Zeit variiert bei mir, da ich berufstätig bin und auch ein wenig Zeit in meine Freundin und meine anderen Hobbys investieren möchte ;-)


Bei Interesse, ab in die FL und /w me  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathgnom (3. Januar 2010)

Hi 

Also ich bin vom Server Kragjin und bin auf der suche nach einen guten server wo viel los is.
Paar rnd-Raids gibt wo nicht umbedingt eine gilde braucht um weiter zu kommen.

Denn auf Krag jin ist halt flaute und die leute sind dort krank


----------



## Sordura (3. Januar 2010)

Onyxia Horde! das ist top da kommst du mit rnd raids machnmal besser weiter als mit gilden


Mfg Timo! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## s0re (3. Januar 2010)

Huhuchn!

Ich suche jemand auf dem Server Wrathbringer, der/die mit meinem 27er Healdruide (Taure) leveln möchte. Online meist ab 17 Uhr bis 22 Uhr, Wochenende bis 03.00 Uhr.

Anforderungen:
- Ein bisschen Erfahrung
- Skype oder Team Speak
- Freude
- Humor
- Locker, aber auch zielstrebigkeit
- Kurze Afks tollerieren^^

Also PN @ me

cu


----------



## Sordura (3. Januar 2010)

Suche jmd den ich über Werbe einen Freund werben kann!
Was ich biete


* Startgold
* Alle mounts
* 2 jahre wow erfahrung
* gute Online zeiten
* Nette lvl gilde

Wir werden auf dem server Onyxia lvln auf seiten der Horde

was du mitbringen solltest
*spaß am spiel
*ein wenig erfahrung
*geistige Reife
*skype!

Meldet auch via Icq oder pm!   Icq:563864026


----------



## tomo1 (3. Januar 2010)

Huhu,
Ich suche wen den ICH werben kann!
Gespielt wird auf dem Server Rajaxx und wir werden größtenteils gezogen(Gold gibts natürlich auch).
Dein Können ist mir eigentlich relativ egal, da ich auch gerne neuen Leuten etwas erkläre oder bei der Perfektionierung gewisser Tätigkeiten helfe
Ich hab bereit mehrer Characktere mit der "Werbt einen Freund" Aktion hochgespielt und habe massig Erfahrung wie man das leveln optimiert.
Ich spiele sehr gerne PvP und hincke dem PvE-Content aber auch nicht wirklich hinterher.
Dein Klasse ist mir relativ egal(ich spiele einen Hexer), beim leveln ergänzt sich ja eh irgendwie jede Klasse.
So das wars schreibt mir einfach eine PM hier auf Buffed
PS: Ich hab sehr viel Erfahrung mit der "Werbt einen Freund" Aktion


----------



## Sordura (3. Januar 2010)

Suche jmd den ich über Werbe einen Freund werben kann!
Was ich biete


* Startgold
* Alle mounts
* 2 jahre wow erfahrung
* gute Online zeiten
* Nette lvl gilde

Wir werden auf dem server Onyxia lvln auf seiten der Horde

was du mitbringen solltest
*spaß am spiel
*ein wenig erfahrung
*geistige Reife
*skype!

Meldet auch via Icq oder pm! Icq:563864026


----------



## Melian (3. Januar 2010)

sag mal.. das hier ist kein handelschat

Alle 15 Minuten hier neu posten ist sinnlos


----------



## Sordura (3. Januar 2010)

hmmm glaub man findet hier keinen lvl patner für werbe einen freund =(
kann mir jmd ne seite empfelen wo man lvl patner findet?


----------



## Sordura (4. Januar 2010)

das 1. mount für 150 g ja! das epic ne


----------



## tomo1 (4. Januar 2010)

Huhu,
Ich suche wen den ICH werben kann!
Gespielt wird auf dem Server Rajaxx und wir werden größtenteils gezogen(Gold gibts natürlich auch).
Dein Können ist mir eigentlich relativ egal, da ich auch gerne neuen Leuten etwas erkläre oder bei der Perfektionierung gewisser Tätigkeiten helfe
Ich hab bereit mehrer Characktere mit der "Werbt einen Freund" Aktion hochgespielt und habe massig Erfahrung wie man das leveln optimiert.
Ich spiele sehr gerne PvP und hincke dem PvE-Content aber auch nicht wirklich hinterher.
Dein Klasse ist mir relativ egal(ich spiele einen Hexer), beim leveln ergänzt sich ja eh irgendwie jede Klasse.
So das wars schreibt mir einfach eine PM hier auf Buffed
PS: Ich hab sehr viel Erfahrung mit der "Werbt einen Freund" Aktion


----------



## Kuehner (4. Januar 2010)

Ich suche jemanden den Ich werben kann. Ich kann gold leihen und ich bringe Freude am Spiel mit. Ihr solltet kein 24/7 Zocker sein und Humor mitbringen und Gleich ein Spiel und ne Gamecard wäre nett, da meine Zeit morgen ausläuft  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Für Kontakt bei Buffed pmmen oder ne Email an Passi-Kuehner @web.de


----------



## ToxicAvenger (5. Januar 2010)

Moinsen,

ich bin LvL 80 Hexer (seit ein paar Tagen erst, farme gerade Ausrüstung) auf Area 52, derzeit suche ich Kontakt zu einer Gilde die Raids (Ulduar, Naxx etc.) macht und diese mit RnD´s auffüllt wenn nicht genug eiigne Leute am Start sind. Ich selber bin in einer kleinen Gilde, die ich sehr mag aber die noch zu klein ist um selber zu raiden.

Freu mich auf Antworten.

Greetz


----------



## Hikaro (5. Januar 2010)

Hi suche wen zum lvln (kein werben) würde auf dem server Arthas Horde oder allianz gerne gechillt 1 oder 2 charas hochlvln möchte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

zu mir:
bin 13 Jahre jung ( ja ihr lest richtig)
und habe 4 jahre wow erfahrung
habe gute onlinezeiten da die feiertage endlich vorbei sind 13-22uhr (variabel mit essenspausen^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und würde defwarri als 1st spielen als 2nd diszi priest

was ich erwarte:
ebenfalls gute onlinezeiten
ein geistiges alter von mind. 12
und niemand der abhaut wenn ich mal nich kann

skype:puuhber33
e-mail roland.z@aon.at


----------



## kda (5. Januar 2010)

hi
ich suche wen den ICH werben kann oder jemanden zum gemeinsamen lvln
ob horde oder allianz egal
atm spiele ich horde auf azshara

mehr infos bei pn 
oder skype ascore17


----------



## Âlorya (6. Januar 2010)

Hallo,

steht euch das gezerge in den random BG's auch schon bis zum Hals?

Dann meldet euch bei uns (bzw. bei mir), denn unser Ziel ist es eine funktionierende PvP-Gilde aufzubauen. 
Unser erstes Ziel wird sein eine BG Stammgruppe für die Schlachtfelder WS und Arathi zu gründen, außerdem wird bei Bedarf intern Arena gespielt! 

Wir befinden uns wie gesagt noch im Aufbau und wollen die Gilde auch erst gründen, wenn wir genügend Leute zusammen haben. 

Wenn wir eure Interesse geweckt haben meldet euch doch einfach Ingame bei Âlorya, Annubielle, Xom oder einfach per PN!

(Spielen auf Rexxar)

MfG Âlorya!


----------



## CaptainZer0 (8. Januar 2010)

Hallo zusammen, 

Suche schon seit 2 Wochen vergebens nach Leuten, die mit mir meine 2 letzten Hero Erfolge machen wollen, die mir fuer meinem Protodrachen fehlen. Und zwar Rubinleere und Smaragdleere in Oculus hero. Wer Lust hat oder jemanden kennt, der Interesse hat mitzumachen soll mich bitte auf Anub' Arak Hordenseite anwhispern (Ferodas) oder mir per icq ne nachricht schicken (353387679).

Cool waere wenn ihr auf meinem Server Anub'arak waert oder eventuell im gleichem realmpool, dass wir uns ueber das serveruebergreifende LFG Tool treffen koennten!

Danke schonmal


----------



## Fusselbirne (8. Januar 2010)

Hikaro schrieb:


> zu mir:
> bin 13 Jahre jung ( ja ihr lest richtig)
> und habe 4 jahre wow erfahrung



D.h. du hast mit 9 Jahren angefangen,WoW zu spielen?Achso...


----------



## oens (8. Januar 2010)

Hallo Gilneas, genauer gesagt hallo ihr Hordler von Gilneas...

Ich suche Mitspieler für den aktuellen und späteren Content. Ich gehöre zwar einer netten Gilde an (die ich auch nicht verlassen will) aber leider bin ich zu den Raidzeiten meistens familientechnisch eingebunden und somit noch nicht online. Da ich alles was NACH Naxx10/25 kam nur aus Texten und Erzählungen kenne will ich dieses ändern.
Von daher suche ich Spieler mit denen ich ab ca 22:30 Uhr bis ca 1 Uhr raiden gehen kann. Da ich eigentlich "nur" alles mal sehen/spielen will sollten 9 weitere Spieler reichen. Wenn wir einen 25er Raid zusammenkriegen wäre das natürlich auch ganz nett, auch wenn es etwas kontraproduktiv zu meiner Gilde wäre...

Was ich an Charakterklassen bieten kann (Verlinkungen siehe Signatur):
Druide Môko als Eule (Naxx10/25 clear) oder als Baum (Naxx10 clear)
DK Adun als Dualwield-DD (Naxx10/25 clear) oder als Off-Tank (Naxx10 clear) [bei dem müsste ich mich aber erst mal wieder mit Skillungen/Rotation/u.s.w. befassen]
Schamane Shârku als Ele (nur Hero-Instanzen) mit aktuellem Secondspecc als Heiler (einmal Nexus-NH also nicht wirklich die Erfahrung)

Also ihr Spätschichtler oder Familienväter/-mütter von Gilneas...wer Interesse und auch den Char hat kann sich ja hier oder Ingame bei mir melden.

P.S.: Ich habe auch absolut kein Problem damit nochmal Naxx durchzujuchten da mir diese Instanz irgendwie doch gefällt


----------



## tomo1 (8. Januar 2010)

Huhu,
Ich suche wen den ICH werben kann!
Gespielt wird auf dem Server Rajaxx und wir werden größtenteils gezogen(Gold gibts natürlich auch).
Dein Können ist mir eigentlich relativ egal, da ich auch gerne neuen Leuten etwas erkläre oder bei der Perfektionierung gewisser Tätigkeiten helfe
Ich hab bereit mehrer Characktere mit der "Werbt einen Freund" Aktion hochgespielt und habe massig Erfahrung wie man das leveln optimiert.
Ich spiele sehr gerne PvP und hincke dem PvE-Content aber auch nicht wirklich hinterher.
Dein Klasse ist mir relativ egal(ich spiele einen Hexer), beim leveln ergänzt sich ja eh irgendwie jede Klasse.
So das wars schreibt mir einfach eine PM hier auf Buffed
PS: Ich hab sehr viel Erfahrung mit der "Werbt einen Freund" Aktion


----------



## Kersyl (8. Januar 2010)

Ich push mich mal selber.

Huhu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bin ein 80er todesritter tank/dd und auch Noch 70 verstärker dd(bald heiler/ele) shamy...

Ich bin bereit einen neuen char hochzuziehen, oder wen anderes hochzuziehen, ziehe ihn gerne durch instanzen und schenke euch normales und epic mount...Nicht flug^^ allerdings will ich dafür euch werben..^^
Oh und ich hätte dann gern die lvl ups, damit ich mir noch einen 4. char hochziehen kann, weil dann bekommt man ja 40 level reingesteckt wenn "Du" von mir geworben wirst^^
Ich suche nämlich wen, der immerhin etwas von wow versteht...Also immerhin wer mit MMORPG erfahrung und alter ist mir sch...egal

So. Wer interresse hat, das ganze findet auf Kargath allianz seite statt. Schreibt mir über buffed ne Nachricht und ich werb euch, wird max. 2 stunden dauern, weil ich dann evtl. gerade nicht online bin

mfg Kersyl


----------



## tomo1 (9. Januar 2010)

Kersyl man krieg nur 30 level geschenkt(Jedes 2. level bis 60)


----------



## Danton (9. Januar 2010)

tomo1 schrieb:


> Kersyl man krieg nur 30 level geschenkt(Jedes 2. level bis 60)




Habe da mal eine frage die 30 geschenkten lvl kann ich doch jeden char. geben auch auf einen anderen server?


----------



## RKAN (9. Januar 2010)

Hallo,

ich bin auch auf der Suche nach einem Level Partner. Ich spiele gelegentlich bis sehr oft WoW, kommt halt immer drauf an obs grad Spaß macht oder wenn ich beruflich wenig zutun habe. Bin selber 21, und derzeit als Web-Entwickler beschäftigt. 

Ich suche jemanden mit dem ich leveln kann, es geht nicht nur ums leveln sondern einfach einen Freund im WoW zu haben mit dem man den Weg bis zur Endstufe gemeinsam durchstreitet. Während des Levelns bin ich immer für Gespräche rund um WoW oder eben RL-Geschichten zu haben.

Aufjedenfall bin ich mir ziemlich sicher das es interesannt werden könnte. Ich suche jemanden auch rund um mein alter (+/- 3) es darf sich ruhig wer von anderen Geschlecht (bin männlich) melden. Kenne fast keine weiblichen Spieler^^

Wenn jemand wieder neuanfangen will lade ich dem jenigen auch gerne ein =))

Derzeit spiele ich auf dem Server Mug'thol aber ein anderer Server könnte auch in Frage kommen.


Lg
RKAN


----------



## tomo1 (9. Januar 2010)

Den Char den du die Level schenken willst muss auf dem gleichen Server sein und der gleichen Fraktion angehören.


----------



## Danton (9. Januar 2010)

Danke tomo1. 

Dann muss doch ein banki sterben ^^


----------



## Kille-Kiecks (10. Januar 2010)

Bin ziehmlich neu in WoW.....
Ein paar freunde haben mich vor einiger zeit zu WoW überredet und sie haben mich mit dem DK bis lvl 80
gelvlt..... is ja auch ok ....nur leider sind die nich mehr da und nu hab ich ein problem...
denn ich kenn mich fast überhaupt nich aus hier was inzen und farmen und so anbelangt.

Ich als Noob suche einfach leute die mit mir Inzen und Dungeons machen
will einfach nur spas haben und kein mach das und mach jenes mehr hören ,
das ist ein spiel und deshalb is auch Fun angesagt wink.gif

Bin auf Bealgun und wenn jemand lust hat neu anzufangen ich hab nen lvl 9 pala angefangen gg


----------



## paranoiax (10. Januar 2010)

Hi,

ich wills kurz machen:
Mein Account ist inaktiv und ich möchte wieder anfangen. Will mir jemand eine Rolle der Auferstehung zukommen lassen? Gibt einen Freimonat für euch. Werde dann sofort für einen Spielmonat bezahlen.

Bitte per PN melden.

mfg, Kai


----------



## Hikaro (11. Januar 2010)

Hi liebe buffed community poste hier zwar mittlerweile das dritte mal rein aber wurscht da ich niemand finde ( niemand gescheiten)
Ich suche wen der mit mir n paar charas hochlvln möchte nicht per powerlvl 24/7 etc. sondern gemütlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mein Wunschserver wäre arthas allianz über fraktion server lässt sich jedoch reden falls du andere wünsche hast(solange ned thrall da sind 10/10 bei mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


würde einen tankwarri spielen demnach wird das dungeonfinder tool sicher ein vorteil (tankmangel da^^) naja falls ich das interesse von wem geweckt hab
skype:puuhbaer33
roland.z@aon.at


----------



## alpaca (11. Januar 2010)

RKAN schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich bin auch auf der Suche nach einem Level Partner. Ich spiele gelegentlich bis sehr oft WoW, kommt halt immer drauf an obs grad Spaß macht oder wenn ich beruflich wenig zutun habe. Bin selber 21, und derzeit als Web-Entwickler beschäftigt.
> 
> ...



hey,
würd mich gern anschließen. Bin 22 und Student. Ich spiele nun etwa 2jahre wow und würde gern einen neuanfang wagen. Wichtig wär mir nur dass wir auf einem pvp-server mit gutem realmpool spielen. Fraktion ist mir eigtl auch egal. Hab bisher nur horde gespielt, würde mich aber auch zur Allianz breitschlagen lassen.

Grüße
alpaca


----------



## Klatschmohn92 (12. Januar 2010)

Hallo ich suche jemanden den *ich werben kann*.

 Ich bin 19 Jahre alt, komme aus Frankfurt und habe zurzeit Urlaub und viel Zeit für WoW.
 Wäre bei allem dabei Allianz, Horde, PvE,PvP Server alles Eure Entscheidung!
 TS und spielverständniss vorhanden. 
 Schnelles leveln und Spaß garantiert!

 Bei Intresse einfach auf meinen Beitrag antworten oder eine PM an mich schreiben.


----------



## Meloxx (12. Januar 2010)

Hiho Community,

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Levelpartner um auf einem Server ( Welcher ist mir völlig egal, bin für alles offen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) noch einmal *neu anzufangen*.. Die Fraktion ist mir ebenso egal und auch mit den Onlinezeiten bin ich sehr flexibel ( Natürlich würde ich am liebsten jemanden werben , da wir dadurch *300% Erfahrungspunkte statt den gewöhnlichen 100% *und weitere tolle Vorteile hätten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) - 


Ich erwarte von euch:

- regelmäßige Onlinezeiten
- geistige Reife
- Ausdauer beim Leveln
- Spaß am Spiel




*Ich biete euch : *

-Viel Zeit zum schnellen Leveln
-2 Jahre WoW Erfahrung 
-Das Gold für die ersten Mounts werde ich organisieren...

_Für mehr Informationen Schreibt mir eine PM oder meldet euch über MSN : meloxx@hotmail.de !

_mfg Melox


----------



## RKAN (14. Januar 2010)

alpaca schrieb:


> ZITAT(RKAN @ 9.01.2010, 14:13) Hallo,
> 
> ich bin auch auf der Suche nach einem Level Partner. Ich spiele gelegentlich bis sehr oft WoW, kommt halt immer drauf an obs grad Spaß macht oder wenn ich beruflich wenig zutun habe. Bin selber 21, und derzeit als Web-Entwickler beschäftigt.
> 
> ...




Hallo, hört sich gut an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) Erstelllst auch gleich nen neuen Account oder verwendest einen vorhandenen? Und wie schauts mit den Online Zeiten aus? Ich bin einer der nicht den ganzen Tag vor WoW verbringen möchte, aber Abends bin ich (falls ich nichts vor hab) mehrere Stunden online (vorallem im Winter).


----------



## abc :) (14. Januar 2010)

Hallo,

ich suche eine Person die von mir geworben werden möchte damit wir zusammen 300% EP bekommen.
Ich würde gerne dieses Wochenende mit ihm/ihr Level 60 erreichen.
Ich würde gerne Allianz spielen, und hoffe das ihr auch so denkt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Realmpools würde ich alle außer Glutsturm und Rache alle nehmen.
Als Klasse würde ich es gut finden wen wir 1xTank und 1xHealer nehmen würden, den da sich so sehr schnell Inis über den Finder finden lassen.
Ich hoffe ihr meldet euch schnell bei mir den wir wollen ja schließlich noch dieses Wochenende Level 60 werden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Skype wäre nett ist aber kein muss.

mfg
abc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mungamau (14. Januar 2010)

Ich suche jemanden zu Twinken oder *Werben*.

Was ich biete:
- Humor
- nette Gespräche
- keine 24/7 Onlinezeiten
- ein gutes Auktionshaus, mit dem man in kurzer Zeit sehr viel Gold machen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
- sofortiger Anfang

Was ich erwarte:
- nette Person, kann auch erst 12 sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
- ernsthaftigkeit, d.h. bis lvl 80 einen Charakter hochziehen
- Respekt vor anderen Personen

Klasse, die ich Spielen werde: Druide oder Schamane
Fraktion: Allianz
Euch ist jede andere Klasse vorenthalten, also Freie Auswahl.
Mein auserwählter Realm: *Blackhand*

Interesse? Dann könnt ihr Mich über die Deutsche Post, per Brieftaube, E-Mail, ICQ, MSN, TS, XFire, Skype oder einfach per *Buffed.de Private Nachricht* erreichen.

Auf ein frohes Wiedersehen,
Mungamau

PS: Bei Freund Werben bekommt man ein Startbudget von 500g und ich erfülle auch die meisten Wünsche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## alpaca (14. Januar 2010)

ich benutze meinen vorhandenen account, aber wenn du dir einen neuen erstellen willst. könnte ich dich werben und wir würden 3fach xp bekommen. was es noch etwas beschleunigen könnte.


----------



## lichtkrieger1971 (14. Januar 2010)

suche nette sie zum twinken auf alleria.

wer sich angesprochen fühlt kann mich per icq: 584710023  erreichen.




gruß andy


----------



## Klatschmohn92 (16. Januar 2010)

Hallo ich suche jemanden den *ich werben kann*.

 Ich bin 19 Jahre alt, komme aus Frankfurt und habe zurzeit Urlaub und viel Zeit für WoW.
 Wäre bei allem dabei Allianz, Horde, PvE,PvP Server alles Eure Entscheidung!
 TS und spielverständniss vorhanden. 
Ich biete *Top Speed Leveln* von 1 -80!
 Schnelles leveln und Spaß garantiert!

 Bei Intresse einfach auf meinen Beitrag antworten oder eine PM an mich schreiben.


----------



## Captain Jack (16. Januar 2010)

Ich suche einen Partner zum Leveln.
Server wäre Aszahra Horde.
Ich würde 2 Charaktere hintereinander Leveln wollen (Hexenmeister Zerstörung/Fluch und Shadowprist).
Suche deshalb einen Pala/Krieger Tank um in den instanzen zu raiden, um schnell 80 zu werden.

Falls ihr lust habt, schreibt mir eine PM


----------



## Selka (17. Januar 2010)

Ich suche wenn zum Werben , auf Dalvengyr ich spiele relativ viel wow und spiele vorallem auch seit 5 Jahren Daher ist Erfahrung auch geben ^^ 
Ich wurde ein Schami spielen ich wurde euch alle Mounts bezahlen ja ihr lest richtig alles Sowohl das 60 % 100 % Landmounts und ich zahle euch auch das 150% Mount und sogar das 280% mount
Wir wurden wenn ihr alles Bezahlt bekommt haben wollt mussen wir auf Dalvengyr Allianz spielen .
Wer sich angesprochen fühlt bitte Per Privat Nachricht melden oder Per ICQ  493-509-294.

MFG Selka


----------



## Meloxx (17. Januar 2010)

Hiho Community,

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Levelpartner um auf einem Server ( Welcher ist mir völlig egal, bin für alles offen


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ) noch einmal *neu anzufangen.

*Die Fraktion ist mir ebenso egal und auch mit den Onlinezeiten bin ich sehr flexibel ( Natürlich würde ich am liebsten jemanden werben , da wir dadurch *300% Erfahrungspunkte statt den gewöhnlichen 100% *und weitere tolle Vorteile hätten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) - 


Ich erwarte von euch:

- regelmäßige Onlinezeiten
- geistige Reife
- Ausdauer beim Leveln
- Spaß am Spiel




*Ich biete euch : *

-Viel Zeit zum schnellen Leveln
-2 Jahre WoW Erfahrung 
-Das Gold für die ersten Mounts werde ich organisieren...

_Für mehr Infos schreibt mir eine PN oder meldet euch über MSN : meloxx@hotmail.de !

_mfg Melox 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## thsme (20. Januar 2010)

suche Gruppe auf Blutkessel um das Ruhm des Helden Achievements zu vervollständigen... bin selber Tank und suche demnach 3 imba dd´s (hatte mir so ab 3k vorgestellt) und nen super healer.

Wenn ich Lust habt /w me ingame oder Pn 

Ingame name ist Criteraki 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: ein Schamane für bl wär super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SuperAlex! (21. Januar 2010)

Hi, ich suche jemande oder mehrere zum lvln....

Nein warum schreib ich das eig?

Das liest doch eh kaum einer, der Thread hat 29 Seiten kein Mensch wird die alle lesen.


----------



## DenOne (21. Januar 2010)

Suche Jemanden den ich Werben könnte..
und der lust hat auf Blackhand neu anzufangen ^^..
Onlinezeiten sind so zwischen 15:30 uhr - 22:30 uhr.. ?
wäre nice wenn sich jemand meldet ^^


----------



## Toamar (21. Januar 2010)

DenOne schrieb:


> Onlinezeiten sind so zwischen 15:30 uhr - 22:30 uhr.. ?



Findest Das nicht ziehmlich krank Montags bis Freitags 7 Stunden täglich Online zu sein ?


----------



## DenOne (21. Januar 2010)

ähm es ist ja nicht so das ich jeden tag solange online bin ich habe geschrieben zwischen das heißt kann auch sein das ich erst gegen 7 - 22 uhr online bin..
also das heißt nicht durchgehend ne ^^


----------



## DenOne (21. Januar 2010)

ähm ich bin ja nicht durchgehend online ^^.. von daher find ich es nicht krank
ich habe gesagtz zwischen ^^.. muss nicht sein das ich um die zeiten online bin .. kann sein das ich manchmal erst von 7 - 22 uhr zocke oder so .. 
von daher


----------



## Schustrij (21. Januar 2010)

Guten Tag Community!

Ich suche einen Spieler, der geworben werden will. 
*
Was kann ich euch bieten:*
*- Alle Taschen Slots mit 20 Platz Taschen
- Das Normale Reiten, Epik Reiten und das Normale Fliegen
- Wir werden durch Instanzen gezogen um schnell das Level zu erreichen (Nur auf Wunsch von meinem Partner)

**Was erwarte ich:
**- Das die Person auch bis Level 60 spielt
- Zuverlässigkeit
- Vielleicht öfters als 1 mal in der Woche Online sein (2 mal reicht vollkommen)
- Konzentration beim spielen

Serverangeben:
- Terrodar (Deutsch - PvP)
- Fraktion Horde
*
Ich würde dann gerne ein* Jäger* spielen. Aber beim Jäger würde ich nur *Ork* oder *Blutelf* nehmen.


----------



## Darthmage (21. Januar 2010)

So hallo erstma,

Ich suche jemanden der mit WoW anfangen möchte und den ich im Rahmen des "Werbt einen Freund" Projekts anwerben möchte.
Ich habe vor kurzen wieder mit WoW angefangen jedoch würde ich mich über etwas Geseltschaft sehr freuen.
Ich spiele auf dem Server Frostwolf, dieser ist ein gut besuchter Server.
Ich habe genug Gold und Erfahrung um dir einen guten start in WoW zu ermöglichen.
Egal ob WoW Experte der wiedereinsteigen will oder Neuling du bist herzlich willkommen.
Ich bin am Tag ungefähr 4+ Stunden online.
Ein Anliegen wäre mir das du ein Headset/mirko hast.
Also bei Interesse meld dich einfach.
Bin für Fragen immer offen.
ICQ:355 866 802
oder PN


----------



## PiaMarie (21. Januar 2010)

.


----------



## TwinkMaster (22. Januar 2010)

Spielt vllt jmd auf dem server ysera?


----------



## Eratic (22. Januar 2010)

Suche jemanden, den ich auf Blackmoore werben kann. Als seite würde ich gern Horde nehmen. Bei Interesse einfach mal ne PM schreiben!


----------



## Selka (22. Januar 2010)

Ich habe mir soeben ein zweites wow gekauft und wurde nun gerne wen Finden der mich wirbt mir ist sever + Fraktion egal bitte wer intresse hat mit allen Infos also wehcer sever + Fraktion an mich schicken per PN und auch so sachen wie Onlinezeiten und ob ihr mir irgendwas bezahlen wurdet 
MFG Selka


----------



## BossRulE (23. Januar 2010)

Ich suche *DICH!!! *für einen kompetten Neuanfang
*
*
*Infos:*
*
*
Realm: Rnd auswahl

Fraktion: Viva la *HORDE*
*
*
Charakter: Ich werde einen Krieger spielen. Wenn du eine Klasse spielen möchtest, von der ich Ahung hab, dann Warlock und Pala. Aber is dir frei überlassen.

*Was dich erwartet: *
*
*
Dich erwartet ein Spieler mit allaround 2 1/2 jahren spielerfahrung. Leider erwartet dich kein Gold, aber das wird geregelt durch die richtigen Berufe die schon im Lowskill schön gold bringen. Auf Wunsch leven wir auch erst 3-4 Chars auf 60 hoch und dann erst weiter 80 anstreben.

*Was ich erwarte:* 

Minmum 16 Jahre alt! Ne gewisse menge Verstand und natürlich auch Fun. Wäre natürlich auch nice, wenn du dich vorher mit dem Game ein wenig inaktiv auseinandersetzt Werde zwar Fragen beantworten, aber keine unnützen die man schon vorher erfahren kann.



Interesse? Dann schick mir ne PM, adde mich auf XFire forealgangsta (nein, der name war net meine idee D) und natürlich gibbet au ICQ: 499-386-370

MfG Boss

_PS: Leute die ich werben kann werden bevorzugt, wenn aber schon en Account besteht und ihr nen Lvl-Partner für en Neuanfang sucht seid ihr auch herzlich wilkommen!_


----------



## maaax (24. Januar 2010)

Hi,
ich suche nur jemanden den ich anwerben kann.
Einzige Bedingung so bald wie möglich loslegen und das er öfters online ist. / (Wir werden sehr schnell auf 60 lvln (ca. 8h))
Schreibt mich einfach an für mehr Infos: 229-762-940 (icq)
Danke : ))


----------



## Dema-v2 (24. Januar 2010)

Lasse mich werben.

Was ich erwarte:

-18+ Jahre oder gewisse geistige Reife falls möglich beides zusammen!
- Skype/Ts 
- Nurch Inis gezogen werden, was aber KEIN MUSS ist.
- minimum 2-3 Chars auf 60, dann kann jeder sein eigenen weg gehen.
- Rasse Egal hatte noch nie einen Ally von daher erwartet nich zuviel davon.

Ich biete:

-Hey ich lass mich werben also seit froh=)
- 21 Jahre
- Bayer!


Separates Thema Online Zeiten

-Grundsätzlich bin ich ab 17:30 bis 22:30 Werktags online und Wochenende je nachdem 11:00 bis XX:XX je nachdem wie es im RL aussieht.
- Es reicht mir wenn ihr an 3 Werktagen Zeit habt und am Wochenende natürlich.


Bewerbungen nehm ich vorerst nur via Foren PM entgegen.

So far


----------



## maaax (24. Januar 2010)

Ich würde dich gerne werben ich biete dier alles was du geschrieben hast + gold für mount, taschen etc. ; ) 
Hab dier mal ne nachricht bei buffed geschrieben da steht mein skype name kannst ja mal anschreiben danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Danton (24. Januar 2010)

Hallo WoW-Gemeinde

Server: Mal´Ganis

Bin zwar erst Level 65 würde aber gerne einen Retro Raid der altenwelt und der Scherbenwelt aufbauen für die Erfolge und zum abfarmen von Reittieren, Rezepte und Heldendaten.
Wenn jemand Interesse hat dann mir schreiben oder der Gruppe http://my.buffed.de/groups/2530/view/ Mal'Ganis – Horde beitreten.

Stelle mir da so 2 Runs die Woche vor dauert ja nicht mehr so lange^^
Wichtig ist nur zeit und Lust mit bringen soll ja spaß machen es ist jeder Willkommen.

Lg Danton


----------



## minischaf (24. Januar 2010)

suche wen zum werben auf Gorgonnash/Alli

gibt am Anfang 2Froststofftaschen, Ausbildungskosten bis lvl 60 übernehme ich auch (reiten+epic reiten auch),


solltest aktiv sein, und mehrmals die woche zeit haben...

am besten ICQ/MSN

PM an mich...


----------



## Eratic (24. Januar 2010)

Ich würd gern jemanden auf Blackmoore werben. Als Fraktionsseite würd ich die Horde vorschlagen. Biete Taschen, Gold und zahle auch die Mounts.


----------



## Chillman1234 (24. Januar 2010)

Hi Leute!
Ich habe nu einen 32er Paladin und finde das lvln daurt zu lange

Ich würde gerne auf Azshara neu anfange und mit Werbe einen Freund leveln.
Bevorzugt auf alli seite und dort paladin.
Werbe würde ich gerne jemanden, da ich mir gerade wow samt ganzem Add-ons gekauft habe.
Ich hoffe jemand findet sich. Unter der woche bin ich meist ab 15 uhr online.
Am Wochenende Open end 

Würde das werbe einen freund dann gerne voll ausnutzen und auch mehr als 1 char auf 60 levlen


----------



## Zazuu (24. Januar 2010)

Suche jemanden denn ich mit "werbt einen Freund" werben kann?=)


----------



## Portox (25. Januar 2010)

Suche jemanden den ich werben kann -> anetheron horde (pvp) sehr viel los vor og.


----------



## alpaca (25. Januar 2010)

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Hallo, würde mich gerne werben lassen um 1nen Charakter auf 80 zu leveln. Euer Server sollte sich auf dem Realmpool Blutdurst befinden, ob Horde oder Alli ist mir relativ egal, obwohl ich bisher ausschließlich Horde gespielt habe. Ausserdem wäre es gut wenn uns Jemand ziehen könnte. Ich erwarte, dass ihr mich mit Gold für Skills, Taschen, Dualskillung und Mounts unterstützt. ahja! ihr solltet mindestens 18Jahre alt sein, ich selbst bin 21. 

MfG[/font]


----------



## bilibishere (26. Januar 2010)

Abend zusammen,

Suche einen netten Spieler, der sich werben lässt EU-Lordaeron-Allianz
Sämtliches Material (Taschen, Gold zum Erlernen, Glyphen) stelle ich gern zur verfügung

Für mehr Details ne PM an mit 
 ICQ Nummer oder
MSN Adresse oder 
XFire oder

was und wie immer ihr das besprechen möchtet


----------



## Luscenia (26. Januar 2010)

Schönen Mittag zusammen.

Ich suche jemanden, den ich werben kann, um gemeinsam einen Charakter zu spielen.
Der Server ist der PVP-Server Kel'Thuzad, Blutdurst Realmpool, auf der Hordenseite.
Ich spende euch dort Taschen, Glyphen, Berufskosten, Reitfähigkeitskosten + Mounts und die Kosten der Fähigkeiten beim Lehrer, sofern gewünscht auch Dualskillung.
Ein kompletter Neuanfang auf einem anderen Server ist auch möglich, wobei ich euch dort nichts spendieren kann.

Für mehr Details oder bei Interesse einfach PM an mich.

Schönen Tag noch.

Luscenia


----------



## Matress (26. Januar 2010)

Servus,

suche jemanden den ich werben kann auf Blackmoore (Horde). Da es mir leider nicht mehr möglich ist meinen alten Account weiter zu spielen (;D).

PM an mich bei Interesse

mfg


----------



## Chaosfox (26. Januar 2010)

Hi,

Ich suche jemand der sich werben lassen würde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Server: Dethecus

Fraktion: Horde

Gold wird gestellt.
Taschen und Reittiere werden bezahlt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bei interesse pm me 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MFG Chaosfox


----------



## shartas (27. Januar 2010)

da ich nun nach einer etwas längeren pause mal wieder den drang verspüre mit meinem hexer chaos und verderbniss in der welt azeroths zu bringen würde ich mich freuen, wenn mir jemand eine rolle der auferstehung zukommen lassen könnte 

mfg shartas


----------



## Darthmage (27. Januar 2010)

So hallo erstma,

Ich suche jemanden der mit WoW anfangen möchte und den ich im Rahmen des "Werbt einen Freund" Projekts anwerben möchte.
Ich habe vor kurzen wieder mit WoW angefangen jedoch würde ich mich über etwas Geseltschaft sehr freuen.
Ich spiele auf dem Server Frostwolf, dieser ist ein gut besuchter Server.
Ich habe genug Gold und Erfahrung um dir einen guten start in WoW zu ermöglichen.
Egal ob WoW Experte der wiedereinsteigen will oder Neuling du bist herzlich willkommen.
Ich bin am Tag ungefähr 4+ Stunden online.
Ein Anliegen wäre mir das du ein Headset/mirko hast.
Also bei Interesse meld dich einfach.
Bin für Fragen immer offen.
ICQ:355 866 802
oder PN


----------



## Dugal (27. Januar 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

würde gerne wieder wow spielen.
wenn ich geworben werden würde.

Realm: Destromath

Fraktion: Horde

Ich würde gerne einen blutelf magier spielen.
Onilnezeiten kann ich micht nicht festlegen. (Berufstätig)

Würde mich über das stellen von Mounts und Taschen freuen.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Taschen sind sehr wichtig)

Nach möglichkeit solltet ihr über 25 sein.

auch wäre es gut wenn mann sich mal davor in einem ts trifft.

Freundliche Grüße
Dugal


----------



## Klatschmohn92 (30. Januar 2010)

*
*


----------



## Chillman1234 (31. Januar 2010)

*Ich suche Jemanden den ich werben kann!!!

*Realm:Azshara
Fraktion:Allianz

Ich würde gerne 2-3 Charakter hochspielen.
Spielzeiten:Ich bin in der Woche meist ab 15 Uhr online
Abends meistens bis 22 Uhr
Wochenende länger

Ich biete euch schnelles Leveln,freundlichen Mitspieler der dir bei problemen,fragen, etc. helfen wird

Wer interesse hat soll mir einfach eine PM schreiben

Außerdem wäre es hilfreich wenn ihr skype hättet, das man mal quatschen kann

So far.... Jan


----------



## Klatschmohn92 (1. Februar 2010)

*
*


----------



## Roflwow (1. Februar 2010)

Suche jemanden zum Questen/Ini´s usw.

Server: Durotan
"Seite": Allianz
Meine Klasse: Magier
Level: 71 (2Balken dann 72)
Online-Zeiten: Verschieden, spätestens um 15 Uhr online.

"Bevorzugte Klasse" gibt es eigentlich keine die ich zum questen gern hätte.


----------



## Wowler12345 (1. Februar 2010)

Hallo,

ich suche jemanden der mich wirbt.

Was ich erwarte:

-Geistige Reife

- Vielleicht etwas Startgold/Mount usw. xD

- Funktionierens Headset und Ts2 auf dem Pc

- Das wir auf der Allianzseite spielen.

Was ich euch biete:

-Spaß beim leveln

- Zuverlässigkeit

- Freundlichkeit

- Geistige Reife

schickt mir einfach eine Pm/Pn!

mfg
wowler12345


----------



## Fastfax (1. Februar 2010)

Hiho liebe Community,

Suche jemanden den ich werben kann!
Spiele auf Garrosh einen Warri Stufe 80 - Hordler

Weiters suche ich jemanden der meinen Twink Ichheil - Stufe 14 - durch inis ziehn / hochleveln etc. bereit ist

Online bin ich meistens von 18:00 - 20:30

Für weitere Infos: schickt mir eine message hier in buffed. 
			     Oder ihr könnt auch meinen Steam acc. Fastfax96 adden

												MFG
											      Fastfax


----------



## Mibbiosa (1. Februar 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich suche auf dem Realm "Forscherliga" Fraktion Horde nette Leute zum datteln

Ihr solltet nicht alles so verbissen im Spiel sehen...Lust auf Erfolge haben ... Inis zusammen meistern etc...einfach Spass haben.

Ich selbst spiele eine Druidin-Bäumchen Level 80 und bin relativ oft on......*g und kein Teeny mehr

Nun bin ich mal gespannt.....

Lieben Gruß

Mibbiosa


----------



## Klatschmohn92 (1. Februar 2010)

*
*


----------



## Kersyl (1. Februar 2010)

Aloha Und huhu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich suche wen der gern geworben werden möchte. 
Ich habe 2 80er, weswegen der 
Server Kargath Auf der seite der Allianz schon vorrausgesetzt wäre.
Ich kann euch euer einfaches und episches landmount bereitstellen und auch ein paar taschen geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Desweiteren kann ich euch (insofern ihr auch immerhin so hoch kommt) Etwas eq kaufen und auch durch instanzen ziehen, insofern ihr das möchtet.

Schreibt mir einfach eine PM, und ihr werdet geworben.

P.S: Alter ist egal, und sollte euch auch egal sein. finde Altersvorraussetzungen besonders für sowas schwachsinnig.
Mikro wäre auch nett, und skype dazu auch.

mfg Kersyl =D


----------



## Bigbear9871 (2. Februar 2010)

Hallo

Ich spiele auf "die ewigen wacht"(allianz) und suche jemanden der lust hat mir bei meinen twink das leveln zu verschönern indem er mit mir gemeinsam durch die gegend zieht ,ein charplatz ist sogar noch frei und ich könnte einen neuen char anfangen (was für eine klasse kann man noch absprechen ) da ich auch 80ger chars habe können bis BC alle inis abgerast werden. zurzeit würde ich meien 32 schami (soll heiler werden)gerne erwas spielen wenn also jemand lust hat soll er sich bitte mit zeiten an denen er zeit hat melden ich kann es zu den meisten Tageszeiten einrichten ein paar stunden ununterbrochen zu spielen.


----------



## alpaca (2. Februar 2010)

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif][font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Hallo, würde mich gerne werben lassen um 1nen Charakter auf 80 zu leveln. Euer Server sollte sich auf dem Realmpool Blutdurst befinden, ob Horde oder Alli ist mir relativ egal, obwohl ich bisher ausschließlich Horde gespielt habe. Ausserdem wäre es gut wenn uns Jemand ziehen könnte. Ich erwarte, dass ihr mich mit Gold für Skills, Taschen, Dualskillung und Mounts bis 60 unterstützt. ahja! ihr solltet mindestens 18Jahre alt sein, ich selbst bin 21. 

MfG[/font] [/font]


----------



## Klatschmohn92 (2. Februar 2010)

*Lasse mich werben.*

Was ich erwarte:

-18+ Jahre oder gewisse geistige Reife falls möglich beides zusammen!
- Skype/Ts 
- Durch Inis gezogen werden, was aber KEIN MUSS ist.
- minimum 2-3 Chars auf 60, dann kann jeder sein eigenen weg gehen.
- Rasse Egal 

Schreibt mir eine PN mit eurem Namen, Alter, Fraktion und Server etc.


----------



## Hikaro (3. Februar 2010)

hallo an alle ich möchte zusammen mit jemand anderem einen wow neuanfang starten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ohne lvl equip Ohne werbt einen Freund ich möchte einfach noch mal das abenteuer feeling von classic zeiten wieder erleben nicht gogogogo hop hop etc.möchte chillig 1-3 charakter hochleveln ich selber werde palatank spielen was ihr spielt ist mir eigentlich egal kann auch was anderes spielen am liebsten wäre mir Arthas allianz darüber lässt sich aber reden wenn ihr andere wünsche habt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich hoffe es gibt ein paar leute die meiner meinung sind was das alte feeling betrifft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wo es noch was besonderes war t1 oder t2 zu haben.... naja ich schweife ab es wäre schön wenn sich jemand fände der meiner meinung ist und der zusammen mit mir zocken will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bei interesse

roland.z@aon.at
skype:puuhbaer33 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurengar (4. Februar 2010)

Hallo ich bin ein kompletter Wow-Neuling und würde gerne von einem auf Alleria ( Horde) geworben werden. Skype oder TS sollten vorhanden sein... Wenn wer Lust hat soll er mich anwhispern und wir können weitere Details besprechen ^^


----------



## Tyrnaar (5. Februar 2010)

Einen wunderschönen guten Abend! Ach, ich wünschte, er wäre wirklich so... aber dann wär ich jetzt nicht hier.

Zur Sache: Ich suche eine humorvolle, etwas verrückte, ein Stück weit freundliche (nicht freundlicher als ich, bitte) Person, am besten mit einer ausgeprägten Aversion gegen den Ernst des lebens, die Zeit und Muße hat, mit mir irgend etwas hochzuleveln. Gerne gesehen sind auch Neulinge.

An werben hatte ich nicht gedacht. 

Levelitems wären auch unvorteilhaft, da ich einen neuen Server ausprobieren mag und selbst keine haben werde.

Welcher Server ist mir fast egal, deutsch oder englisch, RP oder nicht, hauptsache NICHT PvP, da ich PvP mit jeder Faser meines körpers verabscheue.

Ich ziehe die Allianz vor. Ließe mich evtl. zur Horde verführen, fühle mich aber unter Menschen und Nacktelfen wohler, als unter Untoten und unverabeiteten Steaks aka Tauren...

Ich werde Tank oder Heiler spielen, je nach Wunsch. Was ihr seid ist mir recht egal, solange ihr keinen männlichen Nachtelf spielt, da hört es nämlich bei mir auf... wirklich!
Erwähnenswert wäre vlt noch, dass ich gerne durch Instanzen levele.

Hm.. was biete ich? Treue, 4 Jahre Erfahrung mit WoW generell, wie auch als Pala- und Warritank. Für Neulinge biete ich mich auch gerne als Lehrmeister in allen beziehungen an (Klassengrundlagen, Questen, Instanzen & Gruppenspiel, Randoms ertragen, Equipzusammenstellung etc.). Ein gewisses Maß an Geduld. Die Gewissheit, dass der Mann neben euch kein Berufskiddy ist, der zulässt, dass ihr verreckt [...]. Ein funktionierendes Headset, ohrenfreundlich mit nur minimalen Störgeräuschen!

Nun der weniger schöne Part: meine Onlinezeiten sind so ziemlich für die Tonne. Arbeite meist in der Spätschicht, d.h. um 13 Uhr bin ich weg und tauche vor 21-22 Uhr nicht wieder auf.
Wenn ich mal früh unterwegs bin, kann man so gegen 15 Uhr mit mir rechnen. Arbeite auch ca. jedes 2. Wochenende (gefühlt jedes 1.) spät. Schlaf brauche ich jedoch in der Regel ehr wenig.

Das wars eigendlich... kontaktieren bitte über PM, werde schnellstmöglich antworten!

In diesem Sinne.

*Weibliche Interessenten werden nicht unbedingt nicht bevorzugt *hust*


----------



## OH_Toni (6. Februar 2010)

Hey, kurze schnelle Frage.
Die Rolle der Auferstehung...ich weiß das geht nur bei Classic Acc bzw TBC oder so mit dem gratis Monat für den anderen wenn ich verlänger.
Aber kann ich trotzdem durch die Rolle 10 Tage free haben, aber eben ohne Belohnung für den anderen, oder gehts generell nur bei classic?


----------



## alokk (7. Februar 2010)

Guten Morgen !

Vorab erstmal ich will nicht geworben werden =) Also ich will nach einer längeren WoW Pause wieder anfangen zu spielen und will eben wieder ganz von vorne mit Lvl 1 anfangen ohne den ganzen schnick schnack ^^
Server Gorgonnash Allianz würde ich bevorzugen wieder anzufangen da ich dort schon was bieten kann, 1 80er und eben bisschen Gold für den Notfall =) ( Aber über den Server und Fraktion kann man sich ja nochmal unterhalten)

Bei der Frage was ich spielen werde, bin ich mir noch nicht so sicher, kommt drauf an was mein lvl Partner spielen will oder möchte ^^ Aber aufjedenfall Tank oder Heal, Druide interessiert mich zur Zeit.

Bin 17 und kann eben nur unter der Woche Abends spielen und am Wochenende hab ich eben Zeit ...

Ihr solltet viel viel Humor mitbringen, naja und so weiter halt .. hehe

Würde mich freuen wenn sich Leute melden würden =)

ICQ: 353-704-241
Xfire: al0kk

oder eben per PM


----------



## Slox (9. Februar 2010)

Ich mach dann mal den Anfang:

Wingding (Magier) vom Realm: Mannoroth sucht fähige Partner für 
*2on2 *
- Schurke
- Diszi
- Ele
- Mage

*3on3 *
- Schurke/Diszi
- Schurke/Ele
- Druide/Warlock
- Paladin/Warri

*5on5* 
- Schurke/Priester/Schamane/Warlock
- Paladin/Priester/Ele/Warri
- Paladin/Schurke/Schamane/Warlock
- Priester/Paladin/Ele/Warlock
- Druide/Priester/Ele/Warlock

Habe mit meinem Mage diese Season Erfahrung bis 1700 Sammeln dürfen, 
mit meinem Hexenmeister habe ich in der vorherigen Season 2600 geschafft.

Ziel ist es lange zusammen zu spielen und auf lange Hinsicht dir 2500 zu knacken.

Momentan ist mein Equip nicht optimal steigert sich jedoch täglich enorm.
Arsenallink: http://eu.wowarmory....oth&cn=Wingding


----------



## Drakhgard (11. Februar 2010)

Es ist wieder soweit, *Ich suche jemanden, den ich werben kann!*

Realmpool: *Schattenbrand
*Realm: *Rajaxx (PvP)*
Fraktion: *Horde*


Was euch erwartet:

- Mind. 3 Chars werden auf lvl 60 "gezogen" (regelm. Unterstützung eines 80ers)
- Freie Klassenwahl eurerseits
- 20er/40er *Mount* wird bezahlt, notwendige *Taschen* werden bezahlt, *Skills bis 60* werden bezahlt
- Sehr schnelle Levelgeschwindigkeit, höchstmöglichste Effizienz
- Kein langweiliger Levelpartner!

Was ich erwarte:

- Geistig reif, nicht zu reif/spießig
- Genug Zeit
- Du willst mind. 2-3 Chars auf 60 spielen
- Du kaufst dir WoW selber!
- Du willst so schnell wie möglich leveln


----------



## PiaMarie (13. Februar 2010)

Guten Abend ! ! !

*Ich suche jemanden der **mich** wirbt.*

Ich habe früher 4-5 Charaktere auf Max gespielt und würde gerne wieder Neu Einsteigen und diesmal auf der Seite der Horde.

Bin Männlich,24 Jahre alt.

Spielen werde ich dann, einen Blutelf Pala als Tank/DD. Für vielleicht spätere Raids oder am liebsten PvP (Bg´s oder vor allendem Arena).
Eins von beiden oder beides zusammen im wechsel.Das wird man ja dann sehen,wenn sich einer meldet und Interesse zeigt.

[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]*Realmpool:* 	egal*
**Realm:* 	    	egal
*Fraktion*: 	    Horde[/font]


[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]*Was **ich erwarte**:*[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]- Nur *ernst* gemeinte /Pm`s[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]- 20er/40er *Mount *bezahlt werden, notwendige *Taschen *bezahlt werden, *Skills bis 60* bezahlt werden (Aber verhandelbar)[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]- bis Minimum 60 gelevelt wird. Liebend gerne auch auf 80. 
- Kein langweiligen Levelpartner![/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]- Ts²/Skype (zum Plaudern . . .ist ja so viel schöner und Angenehmer)[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]- Wenn der andere Level Partner noch nicht Online ist,das man auf dem anderen wartet mit dem Leveln usw. Man kann ja solange seine Berufe nach gehen,wie      [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]  Bergbau/Kräuter farmen usw.
[/font][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Das ganze würde ich am [/font][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]*Montag, 15.02.2010*[/font][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"], um circa [/font][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]*18*[/font][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] Uhr starten.Heisst: Wenn ich jemand gefunden habe und mir zusagt,gebe ich meine ICQ Nummer per /Pm weiter und da werden weitere Details,wie Online Zeiten, usw besprochen wird[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"].Die Kommunikation ist so ja angenehmer und leichter. Lasse mich nachdem Gespräch, dann gerne die Einladung zukommen lassen usw.[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]

ALso traut Euch und schreibt mir mit Euren Vorstellungen ! ! !

[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]MFG[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"][/font]Edit2: Habe jemanden gefunden ! ! !

Danke für die zahlreichen Anfragen.
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]
[/font]


----------



## Barnes66 (13. Februar 2010)

.


----------



## Lord Walzer (13. Februar 2010)

Hallo,

Ich möchte einen Neuanfang und lasse mich werben!


*Bedingungen* :

-Ich will das der Char nicht nur ein Twink ist sondern ein neuer Main wird.

-Fraktion wird Allianz sein

-Server egal



*Was ich von euch erwarte:*

-Zuverlässigkeit

- Geistige Reife

- Humor ^^

- Spaß am Spiel bzw. am leveln

- Vielleicht ein bisschen Startgold muss aber nicht sein



*Was ihr von mir erwarten könnt:*

- Spaß am Spiel bzw. Leveln

- Geistige Reife

- Zuverlässigkeit

- Sehr viel Humor ( Aber nicht abgedreht^^)

- Sonst alle Punkte die ich oben schon genannt habe

mfg

Lord Walzer


----------



## huhuhaha (13. Februar 2010)

Hi, 

ein Freund und ich machen einen kompletten Neuanfang auf Vek´lor seitens der Horde. Wir leveln dort gemeinsam hoch und gründen eine Gilde, in der ein familiäres Verhältnis herrschen soll. Deshalb wer mitmachen und oder mehr Infos will einfach pm an mich oder per icq: 470899766 

mfg


----------



## Lord Walzer (13. Februar 2010)

Hallo,

Ich möchte einen Neuanfang und lasse mich werben!


*Bedingungen* :

-Ich will das der Char nicht nur ein Twink ist sondern ein neuer Main wird.

-Fraktion wird Allianz sein

-Server egal



*Was ich von euch erwarte:*

-Zuverlässigkeit

- Geistige Reife

- Humor ^^

- Spaß am Spiel bzw. am leveln

- Vielleicht ein bisschen Startgold muss aber nicht sein



*Was ihr von mir erwarten könnt:*

- Spaß am Spiel bzw. Leveln

- Geistige Reife

- Zuverlässigkeit

- Sehr viel Humor ( Aber nicht abgedreht^^)

- Sonst alle Punkte die ich oben schon genannt habe

Meine ICQ Nummer: 586436626

mfg

Lord Walzer


----------



## Satisfight (13. Februar 2010)

*Hallo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*

Ich möchte mich werben lassen ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Meine Erwartungen:*

_- Mindestalter von 16 Jahren
- Erfahrung und Zeit (ca. 3 Stunden pro Tag)
- Headset für TS2, TS3 oder Skype
- Zusammenspielen und zusammen leveln
- Gold für Mounts (60%/100%), für Ausbildung (Fertigkeiten/Beruf), eventuell. Dual-Spec, etc.
*- 5 Euro (um WoW-Classic bei Amazon zu kaufen)
=> dafür bekommt Ihr 1 Gratis-Monat => mindestens 5 Euro Ersparnis*_

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Ich biete:*

_- Durchhaltevermögen 
=> um mehrere Charakter auf Stufe 60 zu leveln bzw. bei Interesse auch auf Stufe 80 zu leveln
- Erfahrung und Zeit (ca. 3 Stunden pro Tag)
- Headset für TS2, TS3 oder Skype
- viele Kontaktmöglichkeiten (TS2, TS3, Skype, ICQ, E-Mail)
*- außerdem biete ich Euch die freie Wahl: Allianz/Horde, Realm, Server, Klasse/Volk 
=> Ihr entscheidet*_

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Und nochmal kurz etwas über mich:*

_- Männlich, 17 Jahre alt, Schüler 11. Klasse
- 1 Jahr World of Warcraft Erfahrung
- Spielzeit täglich von 20 Uhr bis 23 Uhr (am Wochenende und in den Ferien mehr)_

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Anfragen bitte per PM.*​


----------



## Selka (13. Februar 2010)

Hey ,
Ich suche wenn für ein neu anfang ich habe bereits ein World of Warcraft acc und muss dewegen nicht mehr angeworben werden^^ ( Ich wurde euch anwerben Need 3xmehr EP^^ )
Naja ich spiele relativ viel , Der sever ist mir egal ich wurde gerne auf einem PvP sever spielen aber wenn nicht denn ist auch nicht so wichtig , Fraktion ist auch egal 
Ich will das auch nicht so als Twink neben bei machen ich will das der char mein neuer main wird wenn es bei euch anderes ist also nur ein twink ist das ok solange ihr zu denn vereinbarten zeiten daseit 
Jeder der sich angesprochen fühlt bitte per Privat Nachricht melden oder Per Icq 493-509-294
MFG Selka 

Ps: Ich habe bereits ein WoW acc kann also nicht mehr angeworben werden - Ich kann aber euch anwerben


----------



## Elda (14. Februar 2010)

Moin,

Ich würde gern jemanden werben.

Server und Fraktion sind mir eigentlich egal auf Tirion (Allianz) und Azshara (Horde) Könnte ich Gold, Taschen usw besorgen.
Auf Tirion würde ich euch auch Dualspec sponsorn! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zu mir:
18 Jahre alt
3 Jahre wow erfahrung
genug zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ihr solltet mitbringen:
Zeit 
Headset
Etwas Erfahrung (Cool wäre auch etwas Arenaerfahrung ich selbst hab mit meinem Druid auf 2,5k+ gespielt)
Skype/Ts3
Humor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Rest kann man per Pm besprechen.






Wenn ihr lust und Zeit habt ein oder zwei Chars auf 60 zu ziehen dann schreibt mir einfach eine Pm.
Ts3 Server kann ich stellen.


----------



## Vartez (14. Februar 2010)

Hey,

suche jemanden den ich werben kann.
Zu meinen Referenzen :

--16 Jahre alt und Schüler der 10ten Klasse (Kann ja bei Hausaufgaben Fragen helfen, wenn ihr jünger seit xD)
--Benehme mich reif und nicht kindisch
--Headset vorhanden, sowie skype, TS² und ³
--Gebe euch Gold für Skills beim Lehrer sowie Langsames und Schnelles Reiten sowie 4 16ner Taschen (Normales Fliegen muss ich gucken ob das Gold dann noch da is ^^)
--Habe Erfahrung mit WoW seit BC
-- und habe selber 3 80iger
--Zeit habe eigentlich viel (Außer ich mache gerade halt was mit Freunden, RL und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

(Wochenende eig Maßig Zeit und iner Woche ab 15 Uhr bis 23-24 Uhr, außer halt dann wenn ich was mit Freunden mache, dann erst ab 19Uhr um den Dreh))
--Freund der uns Inis ziehen würde bei Bedarf (Und wener Lust und Zeit hat)

Was ich fordere:

--Alter is eigentlich egal Hauptsache du bist nett =)
--Headset sowie eins der oben genanten Programme
--Bischien Erfahrung sollte schon da sein
--mhhh Joa sonst nix

Wenn ich dich werben würde, wäre es mir Lieb auf dem Server "Der Abyssische Rat" auf der Horden Seite anzufangen (Wäre dann halt dass wir auch Gold haben ect.), wir können, wenn du es willst, ersteinmal ein paar Chars auf 60 ziehen aber min. 1 zusammen auf 80.
Anfangs wäre eine Heal Tank Kombi sehr gut (Würde Heal Shamy machen) muss aber nicht sein.

Wenn ihr wollt, dass ich euch werbe oder ihr noch Fragen habt, dann schreibt mir ne PM. =)


MfG Vartez


----------



## dlub (15. Februar 2010)

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]*Hallo *

Ich möchte jemanden werbern

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Meine Erwartungen:*

_- Mindestalter von 16 Jahren
- Erfahrung und Zeit (ca. 3 Stunden pro Tag)
- Headset für TS2, TS3 oder Skype
- Zusammenspielen und zusammen leveln bis 80!!!!
- Server: Krag'jin Allianz_​_- Du spielst am liebsten Tank oder Heal (kein muss)
_*
*
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Ich biete:*

_- Durchhaltevermögen 
- Erfahrung und Zeit (ca. 3 Stunden pro Tag)
- Headset für TS2, TS3 oder Skype
- viele Kontaktmöglichkeiten (TS2, TS3, Skype, ICQ, E-Mail)
_*- Gold für Mounts (60%/100%/150% (fliegen)),notwendige Ausbildungen und Taschen stelle ich!
*
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Und nochmal kurz etwas über mich:*

_- Männlich, 22Jahre alt,
- 2 Jahre World of Warcraft Erfahrung
- Spielzeit täglich von 14 Uhr bis 19 Uhr (am Wochenende mehr)_

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Anfragen bitte per PM.*​*
*[/font]


----------



## Demlia (15. Februar 2010)

Hallo liebe Gemeinde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich suche jemanden der mit mir ( ohne werben) von vorn anfängt. Server und klasse is mir Jacke wie Hose , es sollte aber auf keinen fall nen pvp server sein, bin eher so
nen *normalo*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auf power leveling hab ich keine lust mir schwebt eher ruhiges gemächliches lvln vor.
Meine erwartungen sind + 18 bitte ( alles was darunter ist hab ich jeden Tag zu Hause) , spaß am Spiel und viel Humor.
Zu meiner Person: Ich bin weiblich und 32 Jahre. Meine online Zeiten sind täglich an die 3 std vllt auch mal mehr
Wer Lust hat kann sich gern per pm bei mir melden alles weitere kann man dann ja noch besprechen.

Liebe Grüße und vielleicht bis bald


----------



## huhuhaha (15. Februar 2010)

Ich suche einen Powerlevler, der mit mir innerhalb 24h einen Char hochspielen möchte! 

Es sollte so früh wie möglich starten (heute). 

Ich werbe dich und wir unterhalten uns über Skype 

Was ich euch biete: 5 Jahre WoW-Erfahrung, ich kenne jedes Gebiet in und auswendig und weis ganz genau wie wir am schnellsten Leveln.

Ich werde einen Priester Leveln, was ihr Leveln möchtet ist ganz euch überlassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Kontaktiert mich einfach per pm oder icq: 470899766

Horde/Alli ist eure Wahl


----------



## Elda (15. Februar 2010)

Elda schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Ich würde gern jemanden werben.
> 
> ...


----------



## pingu77 (15. Februar 2010)

Hallo liebe WoW-Spieler,

Ich bin der Basti und zz. 15 Jahre alt (*KEIN* Kiddy ;D).
Spiele seit 3 Jahren (;D) WoW.
Gehe noch aufs Gymnasium und suche jemandem der Lust hat mit mir auf dem Server *MALYGOS* einen Char. hochzuspielen.
Alter ist eigentlich egal, solange du *HIRN*, etwas *MENSCHENKENNTNIS*, *GEISTIGE REIFE* und auch ein *RL* hast ;D. Allianz wäre mir lieber, Horde ist aber auch ok.
Wenn ich jemanden werben könnte, wäre ein klares Plus, muss aber nicht.
TS3 Server kann ich stellen.
Weiteres kann man dann ja besprechen.
Hätte mir so vorgestellt spätestens dieses Wochenende (19.-21.) anzufangen.
Also bei interesse PM.

LG Basti


----------



## Kazezephyr (16. Februar 2010)

Hallo Leute

Ich suche jemand,den ich werben kann und ihm bei seinem Einstieg in WoW helfen kann(Auf erfahrene Leute mit neuem ACC gerne gesehen^^)
Wir würden dann auf Dun Morogh Allianz spielen(Horde würde auch gehen),denn hier habe ich meine anderen 80er,will heißen ich könnte dich mit Gold versorgen,aber nur für wichtige Dinge(Fliegen,Berufe).Wenn es dann doch nen umbedingt nen anderer Server sein MUSS,dann lasse ich auch mit mir reden.Ich mach das,weil ich sehr viel Spaß am Leveln habe und zusammen ist es doch immer lustig.

Zu meiner Person: Bin 19 Jahre noch Schüler,spiele offentsichtlich gerne WoW und bin ziemlich geduldig und hilfsbereit.
Würde mich sehr über jemanden freuen,der sich werben lassen will.Falls ihr Interesse habt oder jemanden kennt ,der Interesse hat schreibt mir hier oder ingame unter: Varíus/Nymshi/Miruin

Hoffentlich bis bald 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Acekea (16. Februar 2010)

(A)Die ewige Wacht, Stammraidgründung

geplant ist eine stammraidgruppe bestehend aus 10 spielern. warum Naxx? ganz einfach, 1. sprechen wir so auch chars an, die gerade erst 80 geworden sind und somit auch die möglichkeit haben einen stammraid zu finden. 2. kann man sich auf grund der früheren erfahrungen prima und frustraionslos an einander gewöhnen und sich gut einspielen. nebenbei fallen auch ein paar brauchbare items ab, + den triumpfmarken, die einen dem T9 set näher bringen.

nach ein bis 2 naxx runs ist es geplant falls nötig noch etwas equipment aus ulduar zu holen, um sich dann gut gerüstet den bossen in der PdK / PdoK zu stellen. natürlich ist es auch das ziel irgendwann icc zu stürmen, aber wer fliegen will muss erst einmal laufen lernen.

was wir bieten:

Raidbank (zur lagerung handwerklich benötigter items die den Raidspielern zur verfügung stehen)
TS2
Homepage (wird gerade ersellt)
2 erfahrene Spieler die als Raidleiter fungieren werden

wir erwarten
Teamfähigkeit
Rücksichtnahme
TS Bereitschaft
mind. 18 Jahre alt
Spass am Spiel und der Gemeinschaft, auch wenn es mal nicht so läuft wie geplant. schlieslich ist es immernoch NUR ein spiel
Ein Gildenwechsel ist NICHT notwendig, würde uns jedoch freuen



Kontakt:
Ingame: Tubbs - Tom - Kazeku oder Acekera
PM hier im Bord


gesucht werden alle klassen und rassen, immer fleissig bewerben, ggf stellen wir 2x 10er / 1x 25er Raid


----------



## Snatchel (16. Februar 2010)

*Suche jemanden der mich wirbt
___________________________

Bin offen für alles =) schreibt mir einfach eine PM 
*


----------



## Müllermilch (17. Februar 2010)

Hiho Forenuser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bin seit nem halben Jahr inaktiv und mein Account liegt auf Eis. Irgendwie ziehts mich zurück und ich würd gerne mal alten Freunden ,,Hallo'' sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Suche also Jemanden der mich mit ner Rolle der Auferstehung aus dem Grab holt. Soweit ich weiß darf ich da ja erstmal 10 Tage gratis zocken richtig? Falls ich mich nich irre wär ich dankbar für eine Rolle <3 Einfach PM an mich,ist auch wahrscheinlich das ich ein Monat zahl und ihr somit eins kostenlos bekommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG Müllermilch


----------



## FarinUrlaub86 (17. Februar 2010)

hi

hab ne 80er Jäger/Horde auf Destromath,
wobei ich zugeben muss das ich für inis & etc sehr wenig erfahrung habe (eigentlich nur gequestet)^^

u sonst würde ich auch ne neuen Char anfangen,
am liebsten wieder Destromath aber auch auf ne anderem Server
bin momentan inaktiv aber könnte zwischen 17-22uhr min tgl online sein
u am WE nach Bedarf.


----------



## Heigou12321 (17. Februar 2010)

Hiho, 
also ich suche jemanden der Lust hätte mit WoW anzufangen damit ich ihn dann werben könnte. Damit wir dann zusammen einen neuen Charackter anfangen können und den zusammen leveln. 
Oder auch jemadn der lange nicht gespielt hat und gerne wieder anfangen würd. Dafür gibt es ja die Rolle der wiederauferstehung^^


----------



## Bäriderbär (17. Februar 2010)

suche freundin für lange spaziergänge im regen
/w me ingame
server: tirion 
char: dafty


----------



## pingu77 (19. Februar 2010)

Hallo Buffies,

ich suche jemanden der Lust hat mit mir auf *MALYGOS* nen *ALLY* hochzuspielen, ich würde nen Druiden Tank spielen. Wäre klasse wenn ihr nen Heiler spielen würdet, dann wären wir durchs Gruppensuchsystem und den 300% EP superschnell auf level 60/80.
Ich werbe euch.
Mounts/Reitskills würde ich euch zahlen. Taschen auch. 

Wenn ihr Lust habt und *KEIN KIDDY* seid meldet euch einfach per PM. TS3 kann ich ebenfalls stellen.

MfG Basti


----------



## Captain Jack (19. Februar 2010)

Hallo ich suche jemanden den ich werben kann.
Wir würden dann auf Aszahra oder Ulduar Horde spielen.
Ihr solltet Tank spielen^^
Wenn geht könnten wir mehrere Charaktere Hochleveln.
Ich starte auch total neu, also kann nichts spendiert werden


----------



## hiddi (20. Februar 2010)

Hallo,
Ich suche jemand den Ich werben könnte , wir würden auf dem Server Nethersturm Allianz oder Horde spielen.
Ich würde euch zum anfang 700g stellen & natürlich euer Mounts für euch kaufen.
Zu mir selber , ich bin 17 Jahre alt & relativ häufig on.Ich würde mich freuen wenn sich jemand findet der neu anfangen will (:
Mein Ziel wäre es natürlich einen oder gleich mehere Charaktere auf 60 zu bringen , das ist aber euch überlassen.
Kontakt ,Skype hiddi134
mfg hiddi.


----------



## Startrooper (20. Februar 2010)

Suche jemanden der mit WoW anfangen will um werbt einen Freund zu nutzen.
Wir kriegen dann beide 3fache ep ( ich habe schon einen wotlk account möchte aber nochmal neu n char hochziehen)

sind dann in 4-6 tagen auf 60 hab das schon mal gemacht geht echt schnell kenne auch viele die uns ziehen können
bitte bei icq unter 599750828 melden


----------



## Startrooper (20. Februar 2010)

gebe bei guter führung auch wotlk gratis
also schenke ich euch 30 euro


----------



## Kazezephyr (20. Februar 2010)

Suche nette Person(Anfänger oder Profi) um das "Werbt-einen-Freund" Angebot zu nutzen.

Ich biete euch:

- nette Gesellschaft beim Leveln
- viel Erfahrung im Spiel
- Gold um alle wichtigen Sachen(Berufe,Reittiere usw) zu kaufen.
- Beratung und Tipps zu euer Klasse(Skillung,Glyphen,Sockel usw.)
- viel Zeit
- viel Geduld(Gerade wenn ihr euch nicht auskennt,helfe ich gerne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
- Unterstützung durch meine Gilde(Inis ziehen auch möglicher Gildeneintritt)
- ein spannendes Levelerlebnis(nicht nur stupides Questen,sondern Inis,PvP,Erkunden usw)
- Skype und/oder Ts
- Wird würden Allianz spielen,da hier mein Gold,Gilde und Freunde sind(könnten uns auch auf Horde einigen)

Was ich erwarte:

- nette Person,die WoW anfangen will oder schon erfahren ist
- geistige Reife(Alter eig egal,aber letztens erst schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht)
- jemand der ernsthaft anfangen will und nicht nach nen paar Level keine Lust mehr hat
- Ts/Skype(nicht unbedingt nötig,wäre aber gut)

Wenn ihr noch Fragen habt,dann schreibt mir hier ne Nachricht oder unter Skype: basti1234551

Hoffentlich bis bald


----------



## Soramac (20. Februar 2010)

4-6 Tage auf 1-60 mit Werbt einen Freund Oo

<24 Stunden dauert das


----------



## Kazezephyr (20. Februar 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> 4-6 Tage auf 1-60 mit Werbt einen Freund Oo
> 
> <24 Stunden dauert das



Ja man geht aber davon aus,dass nicht jeder der geworben wird nen Profi ist und so schnell da durchrushen will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PiaMarie (21. Februar 2010)

.


----------



## Drakhgard (21. Februar 2010)

*Ich suche weiterhin jemanden, den ich werben kann!*

Achtung! Zusatzangebot! Wenn euch mein Realm bzw. der Realmpool nicht zusagt, levele ich mit euch equivalent zu den Charakteren auf Rajaxx, die wir leveln, *Charaktere auf einem anderen Realm hoch,* *Fraktion/Klasse/Rasse spielt dabei keine Rolle!* Damit könnt ihr z.B. nun eure neuen Twinks auf euren Stammserver starten, ihr müsst lediglich mit mir auf meinem Realm zumindest 2 Charaktere leveln (bei mehr Charakteren levele ich mit euch dann entsprechend auch mehr als Ausgleich).

Ansonsten gilt wie folgt:

Realmpool: *Schattenbrand
*Realm: *Rajaxx (PvP)*
Fraktion: *Horde*


Was euch erwartet:

- Mind. 2 Chars werden auf lvl 60 "gezogen" (regelm. Unterstützung eines 80ers)
- Freie Klassenwahl eurerseits
- 20er/40er *Mount* wird bezahlt, notwendige *Taschen* werden bezahlt, *Skills bis 60* werden bezahlt
- Sehr schnelle Levelgeschwindigkeit, höchstmöglichste Effizienz
- Kein langweiliger Levelpartner!

Was ich erwarte:

- Geistig reif, nicht zu reif/spießig
- Genug Zeit
- Du willst mind. 2-3 Chars auf 60 spielen
- Du kaufst dir WoW selber!
- Du willst so schnell wie möglich leveln
- Du hast eventuell Skype/TS für bessere Kommunikation


----------



## Startrooper (21. Februar 2010)

bitte meldet euch bei interresse ihr kriegt wotlk geschenkt


----------



## Tassy (21. Februar 2010)

Hiii, Jemand vllt. Lust abends Borderlands über Pc zu zocken? =)
evtl. neue Klasse anfangen etc. Immer so ab 19:00 bis ca. 22:00 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terandolus (22. Februar 2010)

Moin suche jemand der mich wirbt, habe alle 3 Keys, spiele aktive, sollte Horde Shattrath sein wenn es geht, bin jeden Tag online! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Möchte gerne so schnell wie möglich lvl 80 sein!


----------



## Kazezephyr (22. Februar 2010)

Suche nette Person(Anfänger oder Profi) um das "Werbt-einen-Freund" Angebot zu nutzen.

Ich biete euch:

- nette Gesellschaft beim Leveln
- viel Erfahrung im Spiel
- Gold um alle wichtigen Sachen(Berufe,Reittiere usw) zu kaufen.
- Beratung und Tipps zu euer Klasse(Skillung,Glyphen,Sockel usw.)
- viel Zeit
- viel Geduld(Gerade wenn ihr euch nicht auskennt,helfe ich gerne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
- Unterstützung durch meine Gilde(Inis ziehen auch möglicher Gildeneintritt)
- ein spannendes Levelerlebnis(nicht nur stupides Questen,sondern Inis,PvP,Erkunden usw)
- Skype und/oder Ts
- Wir würden Allianz spielen,da hier mein Gold,Gilde und Freunde sind(könnten uns auch auf Horde einigen)
- Würde auch mit euch nen Char spielen egal welche Fraktion und welcher Server,wenn ihr danach mit mir EINEN Char auf meinem Server(Dun Morogh) bis 60 spielt.

Was ich erwarte:

- nette Person,die WoW anfangen will oder schon erfahren ist
- geistige Reife(Alter eig egal,aber letztens erst schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht)
- jemand der ernsthaft anfangen will und nicht nach nen paar Level keine Lust mehr hat
- Ts/Skype(nicht unbedingt nötig,wäre aber gut)

Wenn ihr noch Fragen habt,dann schreibt mir hier ne Nachricht oder unter Skype: basti1234551

Hoffentlich bis bald


----------



## todi251 (23. Februar 2010)

Hallo,
Suche jmd nettes zum werben.
Die einzige Vorraussetzung ist das ihr über 16 Jahre alt seit.
Meldet euch bei intresse per ICQ 302951018
Dort können wir dann genaueres bereden.
mfg tim


----------



## UltimateFox (23. Februar 2010)

Hallo,

da ich meinen WoW Account reaktivieren möchte, suche ich jemanden der mir eine Rolle der Auferstehung schicken kann.

Die Mailadresse werde ich per PN mitteilen.

Vielen Dank im voraus.

MfG


----------



## Destilatus (23. Februar 2010)

Such auch noch jemanden. Hab noch 5 Stück :-) 




Fraktion : Horde 




Realm : Terrordar 




Melden könnt ihr euch hier per P.M oder meine S.N unten in der Signatur. 




Liebe grüße.


----------



## Startrooper (23. Februar 2010)

Suche jemanden der mit WoW anfangen will um werbt einen Freund zu nutzen. Würde demjenigen wahrscheinlich auch wotlk schneken, da ichs hier noch rumliegen hab^^
Wir kriegen dann beide 3fache ep ( ich habe schon einen wotlk account möchte aber nochmal neu n char hochziehen)

sind dann in 4-6 tagen auf 60 hab das schon mal gemacht geht echt schnell kenne auch viele die uns ziehen können
bitte bei icq unter 599750828 melden


----------



## Snatchel (24. Februar 2010)

Suche jemanden der Lust hat mich zu werben. Ich erwarte schnellstmögliches Leveln und würde gerne auf Hordenseite spielen =)


----------



## Frostbeule16 (24. Februar 2010)

Hallo liebe Community,

mein Name ist Max ich bin 18 Jahre alt komme aus Minga und (nun mal) wieder sehr gern WoW.

Sämtliche Chars durchprobiert, sämtliche Chars von Kollegen auf anderen Accs, nur eins fehlt mir!!! Ein Hexer!!
Naja da ich den ganzen Krampf von Startgebiet alte Welt etc. blabla schon gefühlte 2000x und wirkliche 6-10x durchgequestet habe, suche ich etwas das ich das so gut wie überspringen kann. Siehe -> Werbt einen Freund.
Ich möchte euch werben, ich bin ein armer Azubi hab eh keine Kohle und wenn ich Kohle hab dann für Party am Wochenende. Dann hab ich noch genau 13 € und davon bezahl ich meinen WoW Account 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Nach Party inner Nacht muss am nächsten Tag natürlich ausgenüchtert werden -> sprich ich habe Zeit zum leveln. Unter der Woche fällt das ausnüchtern aus aber da muss ich wohl oder übel bis ca. 17:00 arbeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich habe die Werbt einen Freund Aktion schonmal mit nem RL Freund gemacht. Haben erfolgreich ein Schami und einen Pala in knapp 3 Tagen auf 60 gebracht. Das geht auch schneller 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber sowas wie arbeiten müss ma ja a no ge. Von nix kommt ja nix.

Also was ich euch biete:
-Zu viel Gold für Taschen lernen etc. blabla
-Kollegen die durch Inis ziehen ( Mit quests für die inis perfektes Leveln)
-Ausreichend WoW Erfahrung mit sämtlichen Chars ( 3 Jahre Erfahrung, jeden Char schon bis min. 40 gespielt, Allround Kenner)
-Ausserdem natülitsch Spaß und Freude und ne nette Gilde ^^ 
-Nen Char auf lvl 60 in ca. 2 Tagen?

Was ich verlange:
- Ja wie gesagt bin eh arm, also das Du Dich werben lässt
- Skill, Movement, keine 2 Stunden Ladebildschirme durch PC's von vor 1990
- Erfahrung! ( Ich erkläre gerne was wir machen, und wie wirs machen und hab auch ein wenig Geduld, aber wenn ich ich sehe das du versuchst mit einem mage Stärke Sachen zu tragen und frägst wo man als mage 2 hand streitkolben lernen kann... Naja muss nicht sein ^^)
- Schnelligkeit! Wir müssen nicht jedes Questlog bis ans Ende durchlesen bis wir exakt verstanden haben wie die Story verläuft. Questhelper oder der neue eingebaute von Blizz tuns dabei wunderbar, annehmen, machen, abgeben. Ich denke das muss ich nicht weiter erläutern
- Natürlich kann man Spaß haben beim leveln, man kann auch Spaß haben an sehr schnellem Leveln und man kann während man sehr schnell ist auch verdammt viele Witze reißen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


- Da das ganze schnell gehen soll, sollte man vllt die 2 langen Abende opfern, sprich man darf auf Toilette gehen und was essen und trinken, aber kein Abendmahl über 2 Stunden mit der ganzen Familie, weil dann schaffen ma das mit den 2 Tagen nicht. Somit vllt 2 Tage opfern wo man mal sein RL ein wenig kürzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Achja und eine Mami die nach 2 Stunden zocken ins Zimmer kommt und dann schreit warum man 500 Gramm Schokolade gegessen hat oder schreit das du noch lernen musst weil du morgen einen Vokabeltest in der 2. Stunde schreibst, no need 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Das ganze soll auf AEGWYNN passieren, auf der Allianz Seite. Wie gesagt ich werde einen Hexer spielen. Was ihr spielt ist mir relativ, optimal wäre natürlich iwas was heilt. Ausserdem habe ich viel zu viele Marken also werde ich mir die Dinge holen um mehr EP zu bekommen. Wenn ich nicht on bin könnt ihr gerne weitermachen da Ihr mir Level schenken könnt wenn Ihr höher seit als ich. Andersrum leider nicht.  Online Zeiten sind von ca. 17:30 - 24:00 kann auch mal 18:00 oder 18:30 werden. Kommt drauf an ob mein Chef mir die Hölle heiss macht oder nicht. Ausserdem muss ich vllt auch was zu essen einkaufen , weil ohne essen nix spielen weil dann sitz ich nich vorm pc sondern liege unterm tisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Im großen und ganzen , ich bin ein netter Geselle , habe für alles Verständnis, es ist keineswegs so das ihr euer RL komplett streichen müsst , man kann das auch auf 2 verschiedene Tage in der Woche legen nicht unbedingt hintereinander. 
Ich möchte damit nur zum Ausdruck bringen das ich das relativ zügig durchziehen möchte da ich die alte Welt so wie Sie momentan ist nicht mehr sehen kann. Zu Cataclysm Zeiten könnte sich das ändern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, aber da das noch dauert... 

Skype Name: Max.Javan 
msn: css_zocker@gmx.de ( ich weiss die addy is peinlich aber is halt so ne Spam Mail Adresse)
ne PM tuts auch, oder on kommen auf aegwynn und Gambît, Javan, oder Jivi anwhispern.

Im großen und ganzen hoffe ich das sich jemand meldet und das ma spaß ham gemeinsam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bei erfolgreichem Skill Spaß Sympathie etc. steht sogar ne Raid Gilde auf 80 bereit.

Viele Grüße Max 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Potpotom (24. Februar 2010)

Sers Leute...

Wenn wer auf der Todeswache daddelt... suche für meinen kleinen untoten Schurkentwink "Worghan" (Lvl 51 *glaub*) noch ein paar Leute, bestenfalls einen Tank nebst Heiler.

Warum? Naja, weil ich auch mal abseits des Raidstress, Gildenstress etc. daddeln möchte und neue Leute kennenlernen will. 

Jetzt aber der Hauptgrund... die Ini-Suche mit dem Tool ist als reiner DD eher schlecht und den Schwarzfels (nur als Beispiel) kannste mit ner Random-Gruppe komplett vergessen - nur Husch Husch den ersten Boss umnatzen und das wars. Mir gehts aber garnicht darum, nur mal eben die Tool-Ini mit der "Belohnung" zu machen - sondern ich will die Ini wirklich spielen.

Also Leute, wenn wer einen Twink in der Levelregion hat, auf der Todeswache spielt und ebenfalls Spass daran hat eine Instanz angenehm zu spielen... meldet euch bei mir, Worghan und wir schauen ob wir nicht das ein oder andere Mal einen Abend in bspw. den Schwarzfelstiefen, Düsterbruch, Strat etc.pp. verbringen können.

Mein Ziel isses nicht, so schnell wie möglich auf 80 zu sein und ich möchte schon garnicht einfach nur durchgezogen werden - sondern einfach nur gemütlich daddeln.

Könnte auch die Gilde wechseln... der gümpelt in meiner Twinkgilde rum und ist da sicherlich nicht gebunden. 

Grüsse,
Worghan

PS: Der Name hat nichts mit den bald kommenden Worgen zu tun... purer Zufall! *g


----------



## .:*Death*:. (25. Februar 2010)

Suche auch Leute, die wieder anfangen Wollen zu spielen, denen ich eine Rolle der Auferstehung schicken kann, diejenigen sollten dann auch möglichst ein Abo anfangen^^. Einfach PN an mich schreiben.


----------



## Tebethto (27. Februar 2010)

hallo, 

ich suche einen netten twinkpartner, der mit mir irgendwo einen twink hochzieht (am liebsten rp-pve server) fraktion ist mir egal...es soll OHNE freundwerben getwinkt werden..einfach nur etwas zusammen zocken und ein bissl plaudern...

ich selbst bin ende 20 und weiblich, also bitte nicht gar so junges gemüse^^

bei interesse würde ich mich über ne pn hier freuen...

lg
tebethto


----------



## DeathDranor (27. Februar 2010)

Hallo zusamm.

Würde gerne jemanden werben und auch einen Twink dann mit dieser Person hochleveln weil ich nicht umbedingt nur meinen Main dauerhaft spielen will. 

Ich spiele auf: Der Abyssiche Rat auf der Seite der Allianz. Ich hätte auch lust auf gemeinsames PvP, Instanzgänge und Raids. Ich kenne zum Instanzen ziehen ein paar Leute die helfen würden. Bei Interesse schreibt mir eine pn.

mfg

Dranor


----------



## Captain Jack (27. Februar 2010)

Hallo ich suche Jemanden zum werben

Ich würde dann einen Heiler Schamanen spielen und einen Priester.
Server: Ulduar
Fraktion: Horde
Ich stelle auch ein Startgold von 100g und einige Taschen.
wenn ihr interesse habt PM an mich


----------



## Axeleron (27. Februar 2010)

Also,
ich suche jmd den ich werben könnte. Ich würde gerne auf dem Server Kel'Thuzad 1-2 Allys auf 60 hochspielen. Das Gold fürs Reiten zahle ich natürlich und an Bags soll es auch nicht mangeln. Ein Kumpel von mir hat sich ausserdem dazu bereit erklärt uns durch Inis zu ziehen um so noch schneller zu lvln. TS Server ist auch verfügbar falls dies gewünscht wird.

Falls jmd Interesse hat einfach mal melden (ICQ: 443539544). Dann könnte man noch die Details besprechen


----------



## BALKANBiEST (1. März 2010)

Suche jemanden, den ich werben kann.
Bitte nur melden, wenn Interesse besteht häufig bzw. länger zu spielen, kurz: will das Zhevra.

Biete dafür im Tausch Unterstützung beim Leveln (guter 80er vorhanden, will aber auch Twinks hochleveln und mit 3-facher EP geht das eben schneller).
Gold, Taschen, Equipment sollte kein Problem sein, dafür gibt es dann auch Unterstützung von der Gilde, sofern die Person auch in der Gilde bleibt, wäre ich bereit eventuell noch 1-2 Monate Spielzeit draufzulegen.

Alles weitere am Besten dann per PN.

EU-Server: "Das Syndikat"
Fraktion: Allianz


----------



## EPoker (1. März 2010)

Suche jemanden den ICH werben kann.
Was ICH biete:
Startgold
Aufnahme in eine freundliche Gilde
Spielerfahrung
familienfreundliche Levelzeiten, sodass genügend Zeit fürs RL bleibt
Skype/ICQ/MSN/TS²/TS³
Werden gelegentlich gezogen

Mir geht es nicht um den freien Monat.
Serverestromath 
Fraktion: Horde
Werde mich mit der Klassenwahl auf euch abstimmen.
Gruß 
Epoker


----------



## Schurcore (1. März 2010)

hey buffies...ich suche ein paar leute zum aufmachen einer raidgilde


Realm : Blackmoore (EU)
Char: Schurcore

Ich würde gerne den aktuellen raidcontent machen...also falls ihr interesse habt /w me ingame...und wenn ich nicht online bin PM 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## firehawk14 (2. März 2010)

Hi,
ich suche jemanden der mich wirbt.
Gewünschte Fraktion ist Horde, Klasse Schamane.
Der jenige der mich wirbt sollte:
-Erfahrung haben
-sehr sehr schnell auf 80 kommen wollen
-meinen Start unterstützen
-zumindest in der lvl Phase sehr aktiv sein
-hilfsbereit

Zu meiner früheren WoW-Historie:
Ich habe mit BC angefangen und fand sehr schnell Gefallen am raiden, somit habe ich 1 1/2 Jahre mit Raiden verbracht und konnte den kompletten Content clearen. Mit Woltk habe ich eine Pause eingelegt und Anfang April wieder angefangen zu spielen. Jedoch hatte ich nach diversen Erlebnissen der ServerCommunity keine Lust mehr und neu anfagen kam für mich nicht in Frage.


MfG


----------



## Steppenwolff (3. März 2010)

Hi, suche high lvl char der mich wirbt für geschenkte level, und mir 100g zahlt, ohne weitere verpflichtungen. Gibt halt freie Spielzeit und Mount (spiele 100% weiter, ist also sicher). EU-Server wäre nice.
ICQ: 309958853 


EDIT:	Schon geschehen, danke


----------



## XBiggX (3. März 2010)

Hallo

Suche wenn der mich wirbt.

Bedingungen

Fraktion: Horde 

-Ich will 2-3 Chars auf 60 bringen

-Sollte schon was Zeit zum leveln haben.

-Geistige Reife


Ich werde mir in 2 Wochen Classic kaufen und dann kanns eigentlich direkt losgehen


MFG Bigg


----------



## cHAOSTANK (3. März 2010)

Suche jemanden den ich werben kann

würde gerne 1-2 60er hochzocken
Auf dem server Ulduar weil der recht neu ist und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Horde seite 
StartGold gibt es auch


bitte meldet euch in icq 429500467 weiteres können wir dan besprechen


----------



## Darthmage (4. März 2010)

Suche jmd den ich werben kann für den Server Frostwolf
Gold und erfahrung vorhanden 

Voraussetzungrain!


----------



## Mahadras (4. März 2010)

*Suche jemanden den ich werben darf!*


Server: Frostwolf
Fraktion: Horde
mindestens 2 Charaktere werden auf 60 gelevelt

Was ihr benötigt


Classic Key
etwas geistige Reife
Spaß am Spiel
Zeit zum leveln
Was ich euch bieten kann


Gold für Mounts, Taschen und Skills wird bereit gestellt
5 Jahre WoW Erfahrung
viel Spaß
Ausdauer
Zeit zum leveln


----------



## frian (5. März 2010)

*Suche jemanden den ich Werben kann!*
*
* - Server : Im Grundegenommen egal, vorteilhaft wäre der Realmpool Blutdurst.
 - Fraktion : Horde
 - Gelevelt werden sollen 1-2 Chars

*Ihr solltet mitbringen:

* - Classic Key
 - Nicht unbedingt 12 sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 - Sapß am leveln und auch die Zeit dafür haben

*Ich biete:
*
5-Jährige World of Warcraft Erfahrung
damit verbundene Kenntnisse in den Levelbereichen


meldet euch im ICQ: 174043343 oder per PM


----------



## red soil (5. März 2010)

Hio,

ich suche jemanden zum Werben =)

Ich selber bin 18 Jahre alt ;D

*Was ich biete:

-*Start Gold,Taschen und Mounts
-Genug online Zeit
-Erfahrung
-Nette Gespräche =)

*Was ihr bieten solltet:

*-Zeit um schnell zu leveln
-Nette Gespräche
*-*Ausdauer

Das alles geschiet auf Horde Seite auf dem Server Blackrock zumal der Server sehr ausgeglichen ist was Fraktionen angeht.

Ich hoffe es meldet sich jemand =)

Mfg


----------



## Runescapeman (6. März 2010)

suche jemanden den ich werben kann
spiele einen alli auf dem server khaz'goroth
ich biete gold, erfahrung und den eintritt in eine freundliche gilde^^
bei interesse pls per PM melden


----------



## Barroness (7. März 2010)

Würde mich werben lassen!!

Server:Azshara
Klassealadin
Fraktion:Allianz

Wenn du mir Classic zahlst, können wir gerne 2-3 60er hochspielen oder zusammen 1 80


----------



## Tabuno (7. März 2010)

Gilt Werbt-einen-Freund auch für vorhandene Charaktere, sprich haben die auch dreifachen Erfahrungsbonus?


----------



## frian (7. März 2010)

nein. zählt nur für einen ganz neuen account. daraus ergibt sich, dass du noch keine chars haben kannst^^
btw suche immernoch wen zum werben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taza_the_Troll (7. März 2010)

Ich suche jemanden der Lust hat mir mir zusammen BC-Ruf und diverse Mounts zusammen zu farmen, zusammen eine Runde angeln gehen oder einfach nur Azeroth enddecken. Vll auch eine nette Gilde in der solche Sachen Standart sind. Der Server ist mir egal nur sollte er nicht direkt übermässig voll sein. Gerne auch mit allgemein netter Community. Ein funktionierendes Headset sollte vohanden sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kurze Infos zu mir:

Ich bin 22 Jahre alt, meistens Abends online ab 20 Uhr bis 23 Uhr (am Wochenende open End wenn ich nicht weggehe). Ich spiele einen Level 80 Paladin (Tank/HEal) auf Hordeseite. Es wäre von Vorteil wenn ihr zumindestens heilen könntet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wenn nicht ist das auch egal =P. 


Bei Interesse könnt ihr euch Ingame melden oder unter ICQ: 592243533 

Würd mich freuen.


----------



## Tabuno (7. März 2010)

frian schrieb:


> nein. zählt nur für einen ganz neuen account. daraus ergibt sich, dass du noch keine chars haben kannst^^
> btw suche immernoch wen zum werben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Neuen Charakter meinst du sicherlich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kazezephyr (7. März 2010)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Neuen Charakter meinst du sicherlich.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nein meint er nicht...


----------



## Tabuno (7. März 2010)

Kazezephyr schrieb:


> Nein meint er nicht...


Dann ist es ein astreiner Fail, weil der Bonus gilt auch für den, der geworben hat, wäre ja dann ein alter Account. O.o


----------



## Pennsylvania (7. März 2010)

Guten Tag ,

Ich suche auf dem Server "Die Silberne Hand" einen netten Mitstreiter, der mit mir nen DK anfangen möchte.

lg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Icq : 351280324


----------



## Dado Bojic (7. März 2010)

Hallo 

ich suche jemanden der ich werben könnte auf dem server Arthas/Frostwolf/Shattrath
am besten Hordler/in .....wenn jemand lust hat pls bei mir melden mit PM

MfG Dado


----------



## Kazezephyr (7. März 2010)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Dann ist es ein astreiner Fail, weil der Bonus gilt auch für den, der geworben hat, wäre ja dann ein alter Account. O.o


Ja den Bonus kriegste,wenn eure Accounts verbunden sind,ihr euch in einer Gruppe befindet und eure Charakter das gleiche Level haben.


----------



## kstorm (8. März 2010)

Hi

Ich suche jemanden der mich wirbt und bis 60 mit mir richtig fix powerlvld.

Fraktion Horde

Server Gorgonnash 

ICQ: 484835857


----------



## Dado Bojic (8. März 2010)

Hallo also ich suche jemanden den ich werben könnte auf dem Server Frostwolf/Arthas aber könnte auch ein anderer sein .....

Oder wenn jemand einen sucht den er werben möchte dann kann er mich auch anschreiben falls er ein classic Key noch hat weil habe noch ein bc und wotlk key ...

Habe Erfahrung mit 80gern und bin ein ganz schlaues köpfchen . Online bin ich jeden Tag außer wenn halt das RL ruft ....

Denn es gilt ja RL geht immer vor. (also für mich zumindest haha)


----------



## Enjoi (8. März 2010)

Hey 




Suche Leute die eine Rolle der Auferstehung benötigt habe noch welche zu vergeben, einfach bei interesse melden.




Gruß Enjoi


----------



## Anlett (9. März 2010)

Hey ..
suche nette leute zum questen auf Dun Morogh hab mich alleine nun bis lvl 10 fraktion Horde hochgespielt habe aber einfach keine lust mehr alleine weiter zu machen.
vllt. geht es wem ja genauso und ist auch noch auf dem gleichen server =) also einfach mal melden =)


----------



## dlub (9. März 2010)

*Hallo *

Ich möchte jemanden werbern

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Meine Erwartungen:*

_- Mindestalter von 16 Jahren
- Erfahrung und Zeit (ca. 3 Stunden pro Tag)
- Headset für TS2, TS3 oder Skype
- Zusammenspielen und zusammen leveln bis 80!!!!
- Server: Krag'jin Fraktion egal
__- Du spielst am liebsten Tank oder Heal (kein muss)
_*
*
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Ich biete:*

_- Durchhaltevermögen 
- Erfahrung und Zeit (ca. 3 Stunden pro Tag)
- Headset für TS2, TS3 oder Skype
- viele Kontaktmöglichkeiten (TS2, TS3, Skype, ICQ, E-Mail)
_*- Gold für Mounts (60%/100%/150% (fliegen)),notwendige Ausbildungen und Taschen stelle ich!
*
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Und nochmal kurz etwas über mich:*

_- Männlich, 22Jahre alt,
- 2 Jahre World of Warcraft Erfahrung
- Spielzeit täglich von 14 Uhr bis 19 Uhr (am Wochenende mehr)_

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Anfragen bitte per PM.*


----------



## Karvon (10. März 2010)

Erstmal mich vorstellen

mein name ist Karvon ^^
Chars: Paladin 80, Schamane 80 und Jäger 70
Realm: Das Syndikat

Bin im moment in einer sehr freundlichen Gilde, alle super nett und helfen gerne beim equip oder bei berufen. ABER *g* Ich bleib am Fleck stehen und dreh mich im Kreis. Ich komm im Content nicht weiter, deswegen flüchte ich mich meistens auf den Rücken meines Mounts und farme. Ich würde gerne mal einen Raid sehen, High End Content..war bis jetzt nur PdK 10 aber das haben wir nicht geschafft.

Also Suche ich eine freundliche, hilfsbereite und reife Gilde die gerne auch mal helfen einen mitte 80er zu unterstützen!

Mfg


----------



## bloodstained (10. März 2010)

Heyho!?

Hab nach längerer Zeit ma wieder Lust n twink zu Starten dabei aber ungern allein...das macht evtl beim 2. und 3. mal spaß, danach aber bei weitem nichtmehr so viel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Realm: PvE/PvP
Realmpool: Egal
Sprache: GER/EN
Horde/Allianz: egal

Also wenn ihr den selben Gedanken wie ich verfolgt dann schreibt mir einfach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 alles weitere wird sich dann klären!
Erfahrung bring ich selber genug mit also auch newbies sind herzlich eingeladen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_
bloody~_


----------



## Darthmage (10. März 2010)

Hi leute

Ich suche jemanden den ich werben kann.

Biete:

Gold 

erfahrung

zeit

Erwarte:

Reife 

Brain

zeit




Server Frostwolf

Pool:blutdurst

Fraktion: horde


----------



## Krischak (10. März 2010)

Hi
Ich suche noch wen zum gemeinsamen zocken auf Festung der Stürme.
gern auch anfänger
biete erfahrung, gold und immer hilfe beim leveln


----------



## red soil (12. März 2010)

Hio,

ich suche jemanden zum Werben =)

Ich selber bin 18 Jahre alt ;D

*Was ich biete:

-*Start Gold,Taschen und Mounts
-Genug online Zeit
-Erfahrung
-Nette Gespräche =)

*Was ihr bieten solltet:

*-Zeit um schnell zu leveln
-Nette Gespräche
*-*Ausdauer

Das alles geschiet auf Horde Seite auf dem Server Blackrock zumal der Server sehr ausgeglichen ist was Fraktionen angeht.

Ich hoffe es meldet sich jemand =)

Mfg


----------



## kda (12. März 2010)

Hey ich suche jmd. den ICH werben kann.

*Was ich biete:
*
-500Gold, Taschen, auf Wunsch auch Dual-Spec.
-täglich 4std am Wochenende mehr ;D
-Erfahrung, spiele seit Vanilla(classicwow)
-Unterhaltung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Was du bieten solltest:
*-Zeit
-einiger maßen Erfahrung
-Ausdauer
-Humor
-skype,Ts² oder Ts³+ Headset 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wo wir dann leveln ist mir relativ egal.Startgold etc gibts dann aber nur auf Azshara Horde, da dort meine Mains sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg Kevin


----------



## Mahadras (12. März 2010)

*Suche jemanden den ich werben darf!*


Server: Frostwolf
Fraktion: Horde
mindestens 2 Charaktere werden auf 60 gelevelt

Was ihr benötigt


Classic Key
etwas geistige Reife
Spaß am Spiel
Zeit zum leveln
Was ich euch bieten kann


Gold für Mounts, Taschen und Skills wird bereit gestellt
5 Jahre WoW Erfahrung
viel Spaß
Ausdauer
Zeit zum leveln


----------



## PiaMarie (13. März 2010)

.


----------



## DerFisch85 (13. März 2010)

Edith sagt: Erledigt.


----------



## Barnes66 (13. März 2010)

Huhu, ich hab mir gestern einen Nachtelfen Krieger(Tank) erstellt. BBin bisher auf Stufe 11 fortgeschritten. Spiele auf einem normalen PvE Server.

Wenn jemand Lust hat, mit mir zusammen durch die Welt zu ziehen, kann er sich gern bei mir melden. Icq:364197863


----------



## SaaD12 (13. März 2010)

Suche jemanden der neu anfängt und denn ich auch werben kann.Um dann einen neuen char hochzuspielen.




Wurde starkapital und taschen für denn anfang bieten.




Wenn jemand interesse hat kann er sich melden. Icq:307922211


----------



## PiaMarie (13. März 2010)

Hallo ! ! !

Suche wen den ich *werben** darf.*

Es geht lediglich nur darum schnell die Stufe 60 zu erreichen. (Für Neueinsteiger nicht so toll/bzw zu empfehlen)

*Server: 		Ulduar*
*Fraktion:      Allianz*


*Was ihr braucht:*
*
*
WoW *Classic*


Schreibt mir eine Pm, wenn ihr auch schnell einen weiteren Twink auf 60 haben möchtet.

Weiteres bei Interesse per Pm austausch.


MFG 

Piamarie


----------



## Malzbier09 (13. März 2010)

Hat sich schon erledigt


----------



## sigimalygos (13. März 2010)

Hey suche jemanden der mit mir meinen lvl 40 hunter bis 60 begleitet 


Realm Die Arguswacht (rp-pvp)

erreichen könnt ihr mich unter meinen chars Mowhawk,Mowawk,Yoguu,Dizy...


währe schön wenn sich jemand fürs zusammen questen melden würde...


----------



## Kazezephyr (16. März 2010)

Ich suche jemanden,den ich werben kann.

Ich biete euch:

- nette Gesellschaft beim Leveln
- viel Erfahrung im Spiel
- Gold um alle wichtigen Sachen(Berufe,Reittiere usw) zu kaufen.
- Beratung und Tipps zu euer Klasse(Skillung,Glyphen,Sockel usw.)
- viel Zeit
- viel Geduld(Gerade wenn ihr euch nicht auskennt,helfe ich gerne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
- Unterstützung durch meine Gilde(Inis ziehen auch möglicher Gildeneintritt)
- ein spannendes Levelerlebnis(nicht nur stupides Questen,sondern Inis,PvP,Erkunden usw)
- Skype und/oder Ts
- Wir würden Allianz spielen,da hier mein Gold,Gilde und Freunde sind(könnten uns auch auf Horde einigen)
- Würde auch mit euch nen Char spielen egal welche Fraktion und welcher Server,wenn ihr danach mit mir EINEN Char auf meinem Server(Dun Morogh) bis 60 spielt.

Was ich erwarte:

- nette Person,die WoW anfangen will oder schon erfahren ist
- geistige Reife(Alter eig egal,aber letztens erst schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht)
- jemand der ernsthaft anfangen will und nicht nach nen paar Level keine Lust mehr hat
- Ts/Skype(nicht unbedingt nötig,wäre aber gut)

Wenn ihr noch Fragen habt,dann schreibt mir hier ne Nachricht oder unter Skype: basti1234551

Hoffentlich bis bald


----------



## Strykee75 (17. März 2010)

Hallo, hab längere Zeit mit WoW pausiert und wollte mal fragen ob jemand mir eine Rolle der Auferstehung schicken kann. Mal sehen, wenn ich wieder geschmack finde verlängere ich meinen Acc. was derjenigen Person 30Tage freie Spielzeit bringt. 
Wer Interesse hat, schickt mir bitte ein PM.


----------



## Strykee75 (17. März 2010)

Puh so schnell so viele Antworten, vielen Dank Leute. Hat sich nun erledigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danke nochmals


----------



## KAEPS133 (17. März 2010)

Hallo.

Ich suche jemand der mir bei WoW mal helfen würde. Bin nicht wirklich gut in WoW und auch nicht sonderlich viel Ahnung. Bin lvl 35 Paladin Mensch und komm einfach nicht weiter... alle Quests sind einfach zu schwer für mich und weiß nun nicht was ich machen soll. Würde mich freuen wenn mir jemand beim lvl helfen würde und mich ein paar lvl hochzieht.
Wäre klasse wenn mir jemand helfen würde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Name:
Skodde

Spiel auf dem Realm :
Dun Morogh


----------



## Linostar (17. März 2010)

Suche netten Spieler/Spielerin zum werben.
Spiele auf dem Server Shattrath Allianz (mit Hordetwink)
Besitze Teamspeak2/3 sowie Skype wenn ihr mal reden möchtet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (kein muss)

Würde euch gerne helfen wenn ich zeit habe und euch auch gerne unterstützen in der großen weiten Welt.
Nebem Gold ist garantiert auch das ein oder andere item drin.

Wenn ihr interesse habt dann schreibt mich in buffed an oder unter linostar007@web.de



Bis dann, wir werden viele Abenteuer erleben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fámeless (17. März 2010)

[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"][font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Hi, ich wollte einen Raid auf dem Server Echsenkessel starten für "Höhle des Schlangenschreins"

Fraktion: Horde

Level:80

Zeit: Donnerstag 18. März um 17:30 invitetermin und ca. um 18uhr start


/w Fáme ingame

Mfg Fáme

[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Ich freue mich auf jeden spieler der mitkommen will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Setup: 1 oder 2 Tanks, 2-3 healer, 10-18 dd's 

Mfg Fáme 

[/font][/font][/font]


----------



## Blutelfmann (17. März 2010)

ich biete mich zum werben an ich habe bald chopper kann dan auch optimal helfen ich ziehe euch gerne inis und bearbeite mit euch gerne auch erfolge gebe euch anfangsgold für ausbildungen gebe euch auch taschen wenn ihr mögt 

ich spiele auf den server: Antonidas
fraktion?: 	Allianz
spielzeiten von mir: 	15-18Uhr 19-21Uhr

schreibt mir einfach ne mail auf mein profil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mahadras (18. März 2010)

*Suche jemanden den ich werben darf!*


Server: Frostwolf
Fraktion: Horde
mindestens 1 Charakter wird auf 60 gelevelt

Was ihr benötigt


Classic Key
etwas geistige Reife
Spaß am Spiel
Zeit zum leveln
Was ich euch bieten kann


Gold für Mounts, Taschen und Skills wird bereit gestellt
5 Jahre WoW Erfahrung
viel Spaß
Ausdauer
Zeit zum leveln


----------



## xx-elf (18. März 2010)

*Suche jemanden zum gemeinsamen twinken*


Server: Shattrath PVE

Levelbereich: ~60 oder auch neuanfang ab lv 1


*Vorraussetzung* 

Angenehmer Gesprächspartner 

Bc Account

Spass am leveln


*Über mich

*20 Jahre alt

weiblich und vergeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



~5 Jahre WoWerfahrung in fast allen Klassen


Antworten einfach an meinen Buffed-Account. Freu mich drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## manaman122 (18. März 2010)

*Z*Hallöchen 

Ich suche jemanden den ich werben kann^^


Zur Zeit wird mir mein Main langweilig  wird und ich bin  zur Zeit arbeitsunfähig  würde  ich mir gern einen Twink oder 2 Hochspielen und die beste Lösung dafür ist halt RaF.

Gespielt wird auf dem server  Blackhand -Horde.


*Was ihr mitbringen solltet:


*-Zeit
-spaß am spiel
-ein headset zum reden (macht einfach mehr spaß als ödes geschreibe)
-mindestens den classic key damit wir schnell anfangen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Was ich euch biete:

-Gold für Taschen,skills,Mount,Flugmount
-80er zum Ziehen durch Inis
-Zeit 
-Geduld
-Ausdauer

Wenn ich euer Interesse geweckt habe meldet euch bei mir  in Buffed oder IcQ  skype

458-570-920    	manaman97


*


----------



## Kazezephyr (18. März 2010)

Also mal nen kleiner Tipp an alle:Falls ihr mit eurem Geworbenen nen ganz neuen Char woanders macht und danach noch einen auf eurem Server machen wollt,solltet ihr die Person erstmal ganz genau unter die Luppe nehmen.Denn ich habe jetzt 2 Leute geworben,die mich SOFORT auf igno gepackt haben,sobald ihr Char 60 war.Hatte diese Personen auch bei Skype und da haben sie mich natürlich auch sofort geblockt.Bevor mir jetzt irgendwer kommt mit:"Vielleicht warste nicht nett zu denen oder hast sie beleidigt." Ich war A**** Freundlich,habe ihnen bei allem Quests den Rücken freigehalten,Geld für Mount gegeben usw.

Sollte nur mal nen kleiner Erfahrungsbericht sein.Ich sage jetzt nicht,dass jeder so ist,aber ich werde aus meinen Fehlern lernen.


----------



## XxVesraxX (18. März 2010)

suche wen den ich werben kann,

ich biete euch, 
-2 lvl 80er die euch überall ziehen (über lvl 60 hinaus)
-start gold
-taschen
-geduld
-einen chopper platz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


-einen guten wow freund

was will ich:
jemanden zum werben,
der anfangen will richtig zu spielen, einen wow kumpel/kumpeline

ihr benötig:
geistige fähigkeiten wie geduld....und natürlich SPAß
spielzeiten meist nachmittags und oft abends...
alter ist völlig egal ob 12 oder 60 hauptsache der wille ist da 

server: garrosh
 fraktion: horde

schreibt mir einfach ne nachricht

warum mich? ich habe skill ;P


----------



## Firun (18. März 2010)

Bleibt bitte beim Thema, alles was nichts damit zu tun hat wird hier gelöscht.


----------



## kda (19. März 2010)

hallo,

ich suche wen den *ICH* werben kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*was ich biete :
* -Erfahrung seit Vannilla(classic wow)
 -Gold für taschen/mounts etc.
 -spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*was du bieten solltest :
*-WoW classic key
 -skype
 -Zeit

*Gold gibt es nur auf Azshara Horde da dort meine chars sind ;D*

mfg


----------



## Kazezephyr (22. März 2010)

Ich suche jemanden,den ich werben kann.

Ich biete euch:

- nette Gesellschaft beim Leveln
- viel Erfahrung im Spiel
- Gold um alle wichtigen Sachen(Berufe,Reittiere usw) zu kaufen.
- Beratung und Tipps zu euer Klasse(Skillung,Glyphen,Sockel usw.)
- viel Zeit
- viel Geduld(Gerade wenn ihr euch nicht auskennt,helfe ich gerne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
- Unterstützung durch meine Gilde(Inis ziehen auch möglicher Gildeneintritt)
- ein spannendes Levelerlebnis(nicht nur stupides Questen,sondern Inis,PvP,Erkunden usw)
- Skype und/oder Ts
- Wir würden Allianz spielen,da hier mein Gold,Gilde und Freunde sind(könnten uns auch auf Horde einigen)
- Würde auch mit euch nen Char spielen egal welche Fraktion und welcher Server,wenn ihr danach mit mir EINEN Char auf meinem Server(Dun Morogh) bis 60 spielt.

Was ich erwarte:

- nette Person,die WoW anfangen will oder schon erfahren ist
- geistige Reife(Alter eig egal,aber letztens erst schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht)
- jemand der ernsthaft anfangen will und nicht nach nen paar Level keine Lust mehr hat
- Ts/Skype(nicht unbedingt nötig,wäre aber gut)

Wenn ihr noch Fragen habt,dann schreibt mir hier ne Nachricht oder unter Skype: basti1234551

Hoffentlich bis bald


----------



## Valjiin (22. März 2010)

Hey,
ich will wieder mit WoW anfangen und mir schon mal 10 Tage gratis holen mit Rolle der Wiederauferstehung. Nur kenn ich keinen der mir eine schicken kann.
Will wer sich die 30 Tage holen und mir die einladung schicken bitte melden.

Hoffe ich verstoße hier nicht gegen iwelche Forenregeln.
lg warte auf Privat message


----------



## gando66 (22. März 2010)

hey

 also wie ichd as verstanden habe suchst du jemanden der dir ne EInladung ( rolle der auferstehung ) gibt ?

 würde mich bereit erklären dir eine zu schicken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hexenfluch (22. März 2010)

und haste schon ?


----------



## Valjiin (22. März 2010)

Jo danke der erste war der schnellste :O?!


----------



## Eox (22. März 2010)

Wann kann man die benutzen? Möchte bald auch wieder anfangen.


----------



## Valjiin (22. März 2010)

Glaube nach 90 Tagen inaktiver Zeit.

Die jenigen, die meinten sie würden mir eine schicken sind kurz darauf off gegangen, wenn wer noch on ist und das machen will bitte nochmal PN an mich...


----------



## Eiszaepfle (22. März 2010)

hmm 10 tage umsonst? klingt gar ned schlecht, mein acc is seit ca 13monaten inaktiv xD da hätte ich des ja öfter machen können... und könnt ich mir nu auch überlegen, müsste aber wow wieder installieren -.-"


----------



## Agent Bloodpala (22. März 2010)

Gutan Tag ihr!

Ich suche jemanden den ich werben darf. Ihr habt auch keine Lust alleine zu leveln? Oder wollt mit WoW Anfangen?
Dan schreibt eine PM an mich. Ich bin nett, dank früher arbeitszeiten bin ich Tags über fast immer da!

Ihr solltet nett sein, und regelmäsig on, damit wir sofort richtig druchstarten können!

Also einfach eine PM an mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg Bloody


----------



## xX Gruppo-Anti Viola Xx (22. März 2010)

Hey,

als ich das machen wollte vor 5 Monaten oder so?!*grübel*

Ging das nicht weil das nur bei Classic Accounts ginge. Ich versteh zwar nicht warum das so ist aber bitte sag mir ob das jetzt wieder geht denn ich würde es gerne machen lassen. 

mfg


----------



## The_Shokk (22. März 2010)

xX schrieb:


> Ich versteh zwar nicht warum das so ist aber bitte sag mir ob das jetzt wieder geht denn ich würde es gerne machen lassen.



Nach meinen Infos benötigst du für die Rolle einen Account, der 3 Monate nicht aktiviert war und auf welchem noch kein Wotlk freigeschaltet ist.
Unter diesen gegebenheiten erhält der User 10 tage kostenlos und der werber 30 tage kostenlos.

Sollte auf dem Acc schon wotlk freigeschaltet sein und der user 3 monate pausiert hat besteht wohl die möglichkeit dass der user auch irgendwie 10 tage bekommt.
Wie genau kann ich allerdings nicht sagen.


----------



## Sheldon der Gnom (22. März 2010)

Suche wen der Auf Azshara spielen will und mit mir Zusammenleveln will : PM und wir können zusammen leveln und raidne usw. da ich jetzt auch neu anfange auf dem Realm


(Aber nur Allianzler am besten Gnom oder Zwerg da gleiches Startgebiet wenn nicht ist es auch egal)

Naja ab 25. werde ich dort Anfangen:p


P.S.:Am Besten einen Heiler oder Zauberer:p (TS3 Vorhanden wäre gut wenn ihr auch TS3 hättet und ein Funktionierendes HEadset:p


----------



## Al_xander (23. März 2010)

Hoi,
hier ist wieder euer Alex 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Suche jemanden den ich werben darf!*


Server: Beliebig
Fraktion: Beliebig aber am liebsten Horde
mindestens 1 Charakter wird auf 60 gelevelt

Was ihr benötigt


Classic Key
etwas geistige Reife
Spaß am Spiel
Was ich euch bieten kann


Gold für Mounts, Taschen und Skills wird bereit gestellt nur auf Teldrassil (Allianz)
3 Jahre WoW Erfahrung
viel Spaß
Ausdauer
Bei interesse PM oder auf buffed.de ne Nachricht schicken / hinterlassen

MfG euer Alex


----------



## Kazezephyr (23. März 2010)

Ich suche jemanden,den ich werben kann.

Ich biete euch:

- nette Gesellschaft beim Leveln
- viel Erfahrung im Spiel
- Gold um alle wichtigen Sachen(Berufe,Reittiere usw) zu kaufen.
- Beratung und Tipps zu euer Klasse(Skillung,Glyphen,Sockel usw.)
- viel Zeit
- viel Geduld(Gerade wenn ihr euch nicht auskennt,helfe ich gerne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
- Unterstützung durch meine Gilde(Inis ziehen auch möglicher Gildeneintritt)
- ein spannendes Levelerlebnis(nicht nur stupides Questen,sondern Inis,PvP,Erkunden usw)
- Skype und/oder Ts
- Wir würden Allianz spielen,da hier mein Gold,Gilde und Freunde sind(könnten uns auch auf Horde einigen)
- Würde auch mit euch nen Char spielen egal welche Fraktion und welcher Server,wenn ihr danach mit mir EINEN Char auf meinem Server(Dun Morogh) bis 60 spielt.

Was ich erwarte:

- nette Person,die WoW anfangen will oder schon erfahren ist
- geistige Reife(Alter eig egal,aber letztens erst schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht)
- jemand der ernsthaft anfangen will und nicht nach nen paar Level keine Lust mehr hat
- Ts/Skype(nicht unbedingt nötig,wäre aber gut)

Wenn ihr noch Fragen habt,dann schreibt mir hier ne Nachricht oder unter Skype: basti1234551

Hoffentlich bis bald


----------



## Úlralas (23. März 2010)

Hey Leute... 

ich suche jemanden den ich werben kann für WoW... 
Realm: Die Arguswacht 
Spielzeiten fast immer...	Ziel ist es so schnell wie möglich auf lvl 60 zu kommen... 

Ich würde euch dafür den ersten CD key zu verfügung stellen... 

Wer interesse hat soll mir schreiben...


PS:	Ich weiss nicht ob das hier ins Forum gehört, aber falls nicht belehrt mich eines besseren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dagonzo (23. März 2010)

Tja die Suchfunktion ist manchmal was feines.

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php/topic/113893-kontaktsuche-sammelthread/page__st__720__p__2505058__hl__Freunde%20werben__fromsearch__1&#entry2505058


----------



## Snake202 (23. März 2010)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php/topic/113893-kontaktsuche-sammelthread


----------



## red soil (24. März 2010)

Hio,

ich suche jemanden zum Werben =)

Ich selber bin 18 Jahre alt ;D

*Was ich biete:

-*Start Gold,Taschen und Mounts
-Genug online Zeit
-Erfahrung
-Nette Gespräche =)

*Was ihr bieten solltet:

*-Zeit um schnell zu leveln
-Nette Gespräche
*-*Ausdauer

Das alles geschiet auf Horde Seite auf dem Server Blackrock zumal der Server sehr ausgeglichen ist was Fraktionen angeht.

Ich hoffe es meldet sich jemand =)

Mfg


----------



## Wow/Àshlee (24. März 2010)

Hallo!

Ich Suche jemanden zum Werben.


Was ich biete?

- Startkapital ( Server Taerar Allianz )
- Viel Onlinezeit ausser 18:00-24:00
- Erfahrung !
- Vent

Und und und...

Was ich suche?

- Person, die selbst viel Zeit hat und mindesten 1 Char auf 60 oder Höher levelt ( gerne auch 3-4 Char´s )
- Eine netter Person
- Vent/Skype nicht "zwingend" benötigt aber wenn ihr wollt gerne.


Interesse? PM für weitere Daten an mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PHazonphi (24. März 2010)

Hyo


Ich suche jemanden, mit dem ich für meinen Magier den Rabenfürsten farmen kann.

Es muss also ein Druide sein der die Epic-Flugform-Quest gemacht hat. Und am besten ein Feral 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Im Gegenzug kann ich anbieten mit meinem Bär den farmen zu gehen für einen anderen Char, oder auch was anderes.


Bitte schreib mir bei Interesse eine PM, oder direkt eine Ingame-Mail.


MfG
PHazon


----------



## bundinyo (25. März 2010)

heyo,

ich, troll schami, lvl 40 (healskillung) spiele immer mit nem kumpel zusammen (orc, krieger, tank).

joa und ich bzw. wir suchen immer leute für dungeons (rdm-dungeons) oder später auch raids.

wir spielen auf dem deutschen server proudmoore und bei interesse einfach hier anschreiben oder in wow.

mein trolliger schami heißt Voodju.

mfg und peace 

ps. wir sind ziemlich aktiv, jeden tag mehrere stunden dungeon um schnell zu lvln und auch skills zu kriegen!


----------



## mojomann (25. März 2010)

Hey hoy leude 

Ich suche ein Lvl Partnen um ein char zu lvl 

Jo ich bin kein noob hab 2 lvl 80er und 

lvl items: schulter und brust

Server Arthas fraktion horde oder allilanz egal ich werd nen pala oder nen warri zocken 

Zeit jo ab dienstag 

zu mir Person : jo ich bin juli 17 jahre alt zu zeit azubi und krankgeschrieben 2 wochen ab dienstag jo bin witziger typ und kein öder pro gamer naja

meldet euch wenn ihr interesse habt mfg


----------



## dudubaum (25. März 2010)

wenden auf Blackrock 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## red soil (25. März 2010)

bundinyo schrieb:


> heyo,
> 
> ich, troll schami, lvl 40 (healskillung) spiele immer mit nem kumpel zusammen (orc, krieger, tank).
> 
> ...




Jo jo


----------



## KomaKater (26. März 2010)

Suche wen der mir ne rolle der auferstehung sponsort... werde auch wie es aussieht dann erweitern (auser die eiskronenzitadele is soooo endtäuschend das es gar nimmer geht) also bitte PM me


----------



## kda (26. März 2010)

hallo,

ich suche wen den *ICH* werben kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*was ich biete :
* -Erfahrung, spiele seit Vannilla(classic wow)
 -Gold für taschen/mounts etc.
 -spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*was du bieten solltest :
*-WoW classic key
 -skype
 -Zeit

*Gold gibt es nur auf Azshara Horde da dort meine chars sind ;D*

mfg


----------



## Darkraise (26. März 2010)

kann mir bitte wer eine rolle der Auferstehung schicken.... pls PM an mich


----------



## Almasor (26. März 2010)

Suche Levelpartner auf Ysera auf Allianzseite.
Möchte noch auf 80 bringen: 55er Vergelter Pala, 18er Druide (nicht Feral) und 1er Shamy (Verstärker).
Habe das accountgebundene Levelequip, was der Levelpartner bestenfalls auch hätte.
Ich habe bereits 3 80er, kenne mich also bestens aus, bin aber leider extrem langsam im leveln, was mich mittlerweile sehr nervt
und suche deshalb jemanden der regelmäßig Zeit hat und gut effektiv leveln kann.
Bei Interesse schreibt mir ne PM.


----------



## Lord Walzer (27. März 2010)

Hallo,

Ich suche jemand der MICH werben kann.

*Was biete ich?*

- Viel Erfahrung im Spiel ( 2 80)

- Ich mache mir einen neuen Account

- Spaß am Spiel

- Viel Humor, aber trotzdem noch reif dabei

- Freundlichkeit

*Was erwarte ich von meinem Level-Partner?*

- Einen Charakter auf mindestens Level 60, gerne auch höher^^

- Ein bisschen Startgold und vielleicht ein Mount spendiert.

- Humor

-Freundlichkeit

- Spaß am Spiel

- Geistige Reife


*So jetzt nochmal zu mir:
*
Ich bin 15 (geistige Reife vorhanden), habe im Moment Ferien also viel Zeit und wie oben schon genannt sehr Freundlich.

Fraktion und Server können noch besprochen werden.

Ich würde gerne um 19:00 anfangen, bin dann auch wieder on. 


mfg
Walzer


----------



## Lunammar (27. März 2010)

suche jemanden der mit mir auf alexstrasza (allianz) twinkt oder jemanden den ich werben kann

was ich erwarte:
freundlichkeit
spaß am spiel
zusammenhalt
lvl bis 80 und mehr

was ich biete

start gold (menge verhandelbar)

erstes mount gratis 

hilfe für anfänger (erklärung usw)

freundlichkeit 

hilfsbereitschaft

jetzt zu mir
bin 21 jahre habn 80er dk und bin freundlich wenn noch fragen offen sind einfach fragen 

wenn ihr intresse habt pn oder per icq 269-522-983

mfg lunammar (Andahl eu Alexstrasza)


----------



## Lord Walzer (27. März 2010)

So ich bin wieder da!^^

Ihr könnt mich auch unter Icq erreichen: 564042276


----------



## Hotgoblin (28. März 2010)

Hallo ich suche jemanden den ich werben kann und der mit mir am besten auf dem
Server Azshara spielt (kann auch anderer sein).

Verpflichtungen gibts eigentlich nicht aber sollte mindestens jede 2-3 Tage mit mir spielen.


Onlinezeiten:

16-19 Uhr


----------



## huhuhaha (30. März 2010)

Hi, 
*
ich suche jemanden, der mich wirbt! *

Voraussetzungen: 

Wir spielen heute Nacht komplett durch (30.03.2010) (bis lvl 60!)

4k Gold und 8 Froststofftaschen (20er)

Skype oder ts gebrabel beim zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bin grad in der Stadt den Key kaufen ... schreibt mich im icq oder hier per pm an bin gegen 20:15 wieder da


----------



## Meloxx (30. März 2010)

Hiho,


ich suche jemanden den ICH werben kann !

Was ich biete:

- Viel zeit und Erfahrung zum schnellen Leveln
- Ich überlasse euch die Serverauswahl .. Horde/Allianz wird später zusammen entschieden


Was ich erwarte:

-regelmäßige Onlinezeiten
- Freundlichkeit & geistige Reife...


Für mehr Informationen schreibt mir hier eine PM oder unter MSN: meloxx@hotmail.de


----------



## ces_alexstrasza (31. März 2010)

Suche für [A] Eu-Alexstrasza eine (Stamm-? wäre cool) Grp für PDK 10, Ony 10, bald auch die 25er

Ich hab einen Feral Dru und im Gepäck meinen Freund, der einen Ele/Resto Shami spielt und echt ein guter Heal ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Falls ihr schon eine Gruppe habt und noch nen Tank und nen Heal/DD sucht, voilà ! Allerdings seht es uns nach, daß wir keinen GS von 5,2 k haben, wir haben schon einige Erfahrung und ne recht gute Rüssi, und wollen gerne die Raids gehen, wenn sogar noch der Hauch einer Chance besteht, daß was droppt, daß nicht gleich in den Diss geht. 

Seid ihr nur einzelne Spieler, die auch gerne mal ein paar Wochen lang ihre ony/ PDK 10 ID (hoffentlich erfolgreich) verbraten wollen, dann könnt ihr euch auch einfach hier oder ingame bei mir melden, dann müssen wir was aufmachen und aufstocken - habe aber leider noch kein TS ^^'

Bis dahin ^^


----------



## Kanubelkarl (31. März 2010)

Hi
Ich habe eine WOW Classic version, ich möchte diese gerna an jemanden verschenken, der auch wirklich spielen will.
Einzige vorderung ist, das ihr euch anwerben last und euch auch eine 2Monatige WOW Karte kauft.


----------



## Hotgoblin (1. April 2010)

Ich suche einfach jedem der mit mir *ohne Werbe einen Freund* zockt!

Möchte auf dem Server Azshara (horde) spielen.

INstanzen per Dungeonfinder würde ich auch mitmachen.

Bis ca Level 60 wäre nicht schlecht.


Bitte per PN antworten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kazezephyr (1. April 2010)

Ich suche jemanden,den ich werben kann.

Ich biete euch:

- nette Gesellschaft beim Leveln
- viel Erfahrung im Spiel(3 Jahre und 5 80er) und mit "R A F" 
- Gold um alle wichtigen Sachen(Berufe,Reittiere usw) zu kaufen und darüber hinaus 
- Beratung und Tipps zu euer Klasse(Skillung,Glyphen,Sockel usw.)
- viel Zeit(Bin sehr flexibel,wenn es um eure Onlinezeiten geht)
- viel Geduld(Gerade wenn ihr euch nicht auskennt,helfe ich gerne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
- Unterstützung durch meine Gilde(Inis ziehen auch möglicher Gildeneintritt)
- ein spannendes Levelerlebnis(nicht nur stupides Questen,sondern Inis,PvP,Erkunden usw),auch schnelles "Durchrushen" ist möglich,wenn ihr darauf besteht
- Skype und/oder Ts
- Wir würden Allianz spielen,da hier mein Gold,Gilde und Freunde sind(könnten uns auch auf Horde einigen)
- Würde auch mit euch einen Charakter spielen egal welche Fraktion und welcher Server,wenn ihr danach mit mir EINEN Char auf meinem Server(Dun Morogh) bis 60 spielt.

Was ich erwarte:

- nette Person,die WoW anfangen will oder schon erfahren ist
- geistige Reife(Alter eigentlich egal,aber habe letztens erst schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht)
- jemand der ernsthaft anfangen will und nicht nach nen paar Level keine Lust mehr hat
- ausreichend Zeit zum Spielen(3-4 Stunden in der Woche sollten schon drin sein,damit wir was schaffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
- Ts/Skype(nicht unbedingt nötig,wäre aber gut)

Wenn ihr noch Fragen habt,dann schreibt mir hier eine Nachricht oder unter Skype: basti1234551

Hoffentlich bis bald


----------



## todi251 (1. April 2010)

Suche jemanden zum Werben.
Hier ein paar details:
-Fraktion Allianz
-Server Gorgonnash hab da mehrere Chars
-Wenn anderen Server, dann nur Horde
alles weiter per icq ist einfacher, also wenn ihr intresse habt meldet euch einfach.
ICQ: 302951018


----------



## Dado Bojic (3. April 2010)

Hallo ich suche jemanden der MICH WERBEN kann !!

Ich bringe viel Erfahrung mit 2 80ger .

Server ist eigentlich egal ... Fraktion auch.....

Online Zeiten : Jeden Tag . 13:50-16:30, 19:00-23:00 

Am besten wenn ihr euch jetzt schon meldet denn heute wird durchgezockt ^^

Schickt wenn ihr interesse habt eine PM oder addet mich bei ICQ: 605310452 MSN : dadobojic@hotmail.de

MfG Dado


----------



## Fxe (3. April 2010)

Suche jemand... *der* *mich wirbt* //* den ich werben* kann.

Ich bin 15 Jahre alt, hab vor 1 Jahr WoW gespielt aber aufgehört dann wegen Schule, Freunde...
Hatte 2 80er. (Pala, Schamane). 
Ich überleg mir grad wieder anzufangen, bin aber noch unsicher.
Bei Interesse, mit mir hochzuleveln, würde ich warscheinlich wieder anfangen.

Bin eigentlich fast jeden Tag on.
Bin nett, freundlich, geize nicht mit Gold, hilfsbereit, , habe TS, ICQ,...
Ich würd mir dann warscheinlich nen _Schami_ hochziehn. 
Bin reif für mein Alter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Würd mich freuen wenn ihr in meinem Alter wärt & Nicht zu viel spielt (*WEIL ICH HAB NOCH EIN REAL LIFE DAS MIR WICHTIGER IST*)
==> (2-4 Stunden am Tag (mal mehr mal weniger).
Wochende könnte ich nen Tag & Nacht durchzocken.

ICQ: 377 871 592

Schreibt mich einfach an, dann reden wir genauer drüber.
Grüße, Felix.


----------



## Katarpult (6. April 2010)

Hallo

Ich suche jemanden vom Server "Madmortem" auf Ally Seite (zur Not geht auch Horde), bitte Nachricht an mich.


----------



## Hotgoblin (6. April 2010)

Ich suche jemanden der mit mir, ohne Werbe einen Freund oder er sich werben lässt, leveln.

Am besten wäre es auf dem Server Arzshara (wenn er esn icht will istsm ir auch egal anderer Server ist auch gut).
Leider habe ich garkein Gold auf Azshara nur auf Gilneas und Backhand.


----------



## Arwald (6. April 2010)

Suche Jemanden den ich als Freund WERBEN kann.

Ich biete:


-Zeit (student FTW)
-Erfahrung (spiele seit Classic, bis jetzt Shamane, Dudu, Mage, Krieger, Warlock, Paladin auf 80) 
-Gold für alle Mounts bis zum 1. Flugmount, Berufe, Skillen und so weiter
-jeden Tag on
-viel Geduld
-perfekt Equipten Tank um schnell Heroics zu pushen
-Unterstützung durch Gilde (alle sachen können gecraftet werden etc)
-Enchants
-Viel Spaß und Freude!
-Level-Erfahrung auch in anderen MMOs (Interview auf Buffed mit mir zu Warhammer zu finden)

Was ich erwarte:
-Ihr solltet auf Rajaxx spielen (da dort mein Gold liegt)
-60 Tage Gametimecard benutzen
-eine gewisse geistige Reife

Kontakt per PM oder ICQ 199119878


----------



## Ciliu (6. April 2010)

Hallo,

ich suche auf diesem Wege jemanden den ich per Werbt einen Freund werben kann.

Ich biete:

Schnelles leveln mit einem sehr Erfahrenen Spieler einer Raidgilde auf einem PvP Server.
Ich zahle sämtliche Reitskills, (auch epic fliegen)
Ebenso würde ich *DICH* von meiner Raidgilde (ICC25 9/12 HM) durch ICC25 durchziehen + EQ,
das ganze sollte nach 3 Wochen komplett abgewickelt sein.
Euren Wunsch den Charakter auf einen anderen Acc zu transferieren oder den Server zu wechseln bezahle ich *dir*


Bitte per PM melden.


Vielen Dank :>


----------



## nexor pala (7. April 2010)

Aloha,

ich suche jemanden der, mit mir auf dem *Server Ysera* auf *Ally Seite*, lust hat einen Twink hochzuleveln?

Über *Rasse *und *Klasse* lässt sich reden.

Erfahrung habe ich seit *Classic WoW*.

Spiele einen 80ger Prot. Paladin.

Meine Spielzeit ist meistens von 20 - 24 uhr (wenn das reallife nicht ruft).



Bei Fragen bitte eine PM


Bis später ;-)


----------



## Noenon (7. April 2010)

Sers, 

Suche jemanden den ich werben kann! (mit 2 monaten, wegen Reittier)

Was ich biete:
 	- viel Erfahrung
 	- Taschen
 	- startgold
 	- aktiv Online (vorwiegend Nachmittags)
 	- Beratung
 	 - Reiten (75-225)
 	- extrem schnelles vorrankommen
 	- evtl gezogen werden

Ich suche : 	- netten Kontakt
 	- erfahrung sollte ein wenig vorhanden sein (keine komplett frischlinge)
 	- zuverlässige Spieler mit durchhaltevermögen bis 60
 	- Ts oder Skype von vorteil
 	- Viel Online sein :/


Das ganze spielt sich auf Malygos Allianz, nur bis lv 60! ab und wir sollten uns nicht zulange dran aufhalten


----------



## Oliver Streidl (7. April 2010)

hallo liebe buffed leser,
ich möchte jemand werben um ein zhevra-reittier zu bekommen.
natürlich werde ich euch helfen so schnell wie möglich zu einem "highend" charakter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 zu kommen auf dem realm AZSHARA
dafür biete ich folgendes:

VIEL time
VIEL gold
80er Mage
80er Dudu
450schneider ...viele muster für taschen, rüstung...
450verzauberer
450lederer
3man mount ..schneller am ziel
TS3 / TS2 server
Spass 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


usw.....
würde mich freuen wenn jemand antworten würde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


...auch erreichbar in
skype - oliver2203
icq-445759181






> Zitat
> 
> Für WoW-Spieler gab es bisher lediglich freie Spielzeit als Anreiz, neue Spieler zu werben. Doch nun hat Blizzard das Freundschaftsprogramm stark ausgeweitet – und gibt Euch die Chance, ein exklusives Zhevra-Reittier zu erhalten.
> 
> ...


----------



## benwingert (7. April 2010)

suche jemanden den ich werben kann für einen neuanfang auf einem neuen realm und natürlich für die neue rakete =).

Ich biete:

Viel erfahrung (2 80er)
freundlichkeit
humor
zeit
sonst nichts (wegen neuanfang^^)

ich bin 14 jahre alt aber reif für mein alter mein levelpartner sollte das auch sein =) ich kann mich den levelzeiten in gewissem maße anpassen nur di-do bis 14 uhr und mo+fr bis 19 uhr sind tabu
bei interesse bitte per pm melden


----------



## Nedoras (7. April 2010)

Hallo liebe buffed User ,

Falls ihr Neulinge seid erkläre ich gerne wenn ihr was nicht versteht
Ich suche jemanden den ich werben kann um einen Twink schnell hoch zu leveln
ich würde was heilendes spielen in meinem fall einen schamanen es wäre von Vorteil wenn du was tankendes spielen kannst musst du aber nicht ^^
Der Server ist Blutkessel,Horde
Wenn ihr mal keine Zeit habt dann werde ich natürlich meinen Main charakter spielen ^^
Ich bin ganz locker vllt gibt es ja jemanden in meinem Alter der Geworben werden möchte bin 14 aber ihr müsst nicht in meinem alter sein nur locker
Das ganze wird bis level 60 gehen ..



ich biete dir/euch folgendes : 

- Zeit 16-22 Uhr ( jetz in den Ferien noch etwas mehr aber sonst immer die da beschriebene uhrzeit) 
- Froststofftaschen
- 3 Fache auflevelgeschwindigkeit
- Startgold

das wars eigentlich den rest kann man in ICQ und oder Skype besprechen schnell melden ;-) ICQ : 589-637-697


----------



## Noenon (8. April 2010)

Sers, 

Suche jemanden den ich werben kann! (mit 2 monaten, wegen Reittier)

Was ich biete:
 - viel Erfahrung
 - Taschen
 - startgold
 - aktiv Online (vorwiegend Nachmittags)
 - Beratung
 - Reiten (75-225)
 - extrem schnelles vorrankommen
 - evtl gezogen werden

Ich suche : - netten Kontakt
 - erfahrung sollte ein wenig vorhanden sein (keine komplett frischlinge)
 - zuverlässige Spieler mit durchhaltevermögen bis 60
 - Ts oder Skype von vorteil
 - Viel Online sein :/


Das ganze spielt sich auf Malygos Allianz, nur bis lv 60! ab und wir sollten uns nicht zulange dran aufhalten
Edit: Mir würde das WE gut passen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Da könnte man von Freitag in einem Ruck durchzocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Survíver (8. April 2010)

Erstmal Hallo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

,
Ich suche Jemanden den ich Werben kann.
Server wäre Onyxia und meine seite ist die Horde.
Was ich bieten kann:
-80ger warri(Tank) der könnte uns dann durch jegliche Ini´s ziehen.
-Spielerfahrung 
-Besitze ein dreisitzer mount 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


-viel Gold
-schmied auf 450(mit vielen pdk rezepten)
-Bergbau auf 450(falls du dich für einen Beruf entscheidest für den du barren brauchst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
-Beratung bei Skillbaum,Klassen-Rassenwahl,etc.

Ihr könnt mir entweder ne pm über buffed schicken oder mich über icq erreichen 433-069-217


----------



## Katarpult (8. April 2010)

Hallo

Ich gebe meine Account auf (läuft bald ab) und suche jmd auf dem Server Mad Mortem. Hab n paar Sachen zu verschenken. 

Nachricht bitte an mich.


----------



## Tiristan (8. April 2010)

Ich suche jemanden zum werben,denn auf der dem Taearar bei der Allianz läuft momentan ein Projeckt namens "The very last Journey" dies ist eine classic gilde die den alten content raidet,also bei interesse pm an mich!


----------



## R4z13l (8. April 2010)

Hallo liebe Buffed User,

auch ich suche einen, den ich werben kann. Natürlich mit zwei Monaten Verlängerung fürs Mount.

Ich biete:

- 2 jährige Erfahrung in Wow
- Einen ruhigen ausgeglichenen Spieler, der auch gerne mit Neulingen spielt und ihnen das Spiel nahebringt
- Startgold
- Taschen
- usw...

Ich erwarte:

- Einen netten Spieler/in, der ein gewisses Maß an geistiger Reife besitzt
- Etwas Ausdauer (Keine Lust auf Leute, die nach ein paar Leveln wieder aufhören)
- Abgesprochene Onlinezeiten, damit man gemeinsam etwas erreicht

Außerdem würde ich mich noch darüber freuen, wenn derjenige ein Headset mit funktionierendem Teamspeak 2/3 besitzt.
Und bevor ichs vergesse: Mein bevorzugter Server ist Arygos.

Bitte hier oder in ICQ melden. ICQ-NR: 383058774


----------



## painschkes (8. April 2010)

_- Erledigt / Habe jemanden - __
_


----------



## Zagron666 (9. April 2010)

ich suche neuen freund hab erfahrungen mit untote möchte besten einen ork kennen lernen der muss etwa 1.80m 90kg sein am besten einen krieger!

schreib mich einfach an!


----------



## Selka (11. April 2010)

Hallo ,
Ich suche jemanden zum Werben mir geht es nicht um das Mount sondern um einen Neuen Char hoch leveln ich will durch wirbt ein Freund mir ein Neuen Main char hoch zocken .
Das heisst ich wäre sehr aktiv bei der sache .
Ich bezahle euch alle Mounts ja auch das Flugmount für 5k Gold .
Wir könnten durch inis leveln ( Durchgezogen werden ) 
Oder ganz normal durch qst das ist euch überlassen .
Wir können sowohl ally als auch Horde spielen .
Ist mir egal Solange es ein Sever ist wo ich eine 80iger habe ( wir könen auf jemden sever spielen denn ihr wollte doch nur auf Terrordar und Dalvengyr bekommt ihr die Mounts + Taschen)
Meine Online zeiten sind Täglich von 15-23 uhr .
Wochenende - Komplett durchzocken möglich ^^

Fals ihr euch angesprochen fühlt einfach bei mir melden per Icq oder Pm ( Icq 493-509-294)


----------



## Kazezephyr (12. April 2010)

- Habe wen gefunden -


----------



## Killa24 (12. April 2010)

Suche auch jemanden den ich werben kann. Ich bin ehrlich und sage mal ich bin heiß auf das neue Mount und mach es deswegen. Aber selbst 2 Monate WoW zu zahlen ist mir dann doch zu dumm...

Falls jemand Lust hat WoW neu anzufangen, so möge er sich bei mir mit einer PM melden.
Ich kann mit Startgold + Taschen helfen und Neulingen das Spiel nahebringen.
Ich werde auch wenn ich Zeit habe mit leveln können um alles zu beschleunigen, aber über meine Zeit hinaus möchte ich auch nicht am Spiel sitzen^^
Wem das nichts ausmacht und nur mal WoW anfangen wollte der möge mich bitte bitte anschreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bin auch ne nette Person^^


----------



## se_BASTET (12. April 2010)

Hat sich erledigt, Danke für die Interessenten ^^


----------



## Noenon (12. April 2010)

Dieser Post wurde versehentlich mit verschoben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## se_BASTET (12. April 2010)

Keiner da der mal eben ein paar Minuten hat? Bin kein WoW-Neuling...  Ok und Server Typ ist mir auch egal. Hauptsache mal nen Ally 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vranthor (12. April 2010)

Suche jemanden der im Levelbereich von 66-67 ist und Lust hat mit mir zu questen (Bis LvL 80 wenn's geht) 

Bin auf dem Server Arygos (Horde) aufzufinden. Meine name ist Activatør (LvL 67 Todesritter)

Bitte PM (: 


(Wenn wer neu anfangen will kann mich bei ICQ adden (396706570), wuerde auch mal gerne wieder die alte Welt sehn (:


----------



## Asime (12. April 2010)

Heyo,

ich suche jemanden für "Werbt einen Freund" Server & Fraktion steht fest. Möchte gerne mit jemanden auf den Server Azshara leveln - Fraktion Horde. Ich kann den ganzen Tag spielen. Bzw. von 13 Uhr bis 20/22 Uhr. Ich werde mit euch auf jedenfall leveln - gerne auch mehrere Twinks. Würde euch auch unterstützen, bzw. mit Gold, oder sonst was. Interesse geweckt? Fragen!? 417-416-402 :-)


----------



## Jennilein (13. April 2010)

Hey ihrs. 
Ich suche jemanden den ICH werben kann, (2 Monate, wegen Reittier!) um noch gemeinsam wenigstens einen Twink zu lvln.
Ob Ally oder Horde ist mir relativ egal. 
Auf Ally Seite würde es auf den Server Gilneas hinaus laufen, da ich da meinen Main habe und euch da dann auch mit Gold/Taschen etc. unterstützen würde. 
Hätte aber auch kein Problem damit auf Horden Seite mal was zu spielen, Server wär mir dann egal, bevorzugt PVE, meinetwegen auch n PVP Server (nur RP-Server muss net unbedingt sein^^)
TS2/Skype wäre schön wenns vorhanden ist, aber kein muss. 
Ansonsten erwarte ich nur Freundlichkeit und Spaß am gemeinsamen, entspanntem leveln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich selber bin übrigens 19 Jahre jung, eigentlich immer sehr nett und hin und wieder n bissl verrückt ;-)

Wenn ich euer Interesse geweckt habe dann schreibt mich einfach bei ICQ an um alles weiter zu klären 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 --> 297757442

So, das war glaub ich erstmal das wichtigste ^^


----------



## Survíver (13. April 2010)

Erstmal Hallo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

,
Ich suche Jemanden den ich Werben kann.
Server wäre Onyxia und meine seite ist die Horde.
Was ich bieten kann:
-80ger warri(Tank) der könnte uns dann durch jegliche Ini´s ziehen.
-Spielerfahrung 
-Besitze ein dreisitzer mount 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


-viel Gold
-schmied auf 450(mit vielen pdk rezepten)
-Bergbau auf 450(falls du dich für einen Beruf entscheidest für den du barren brauchst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
-Beratung bei Skillbaum,Klassen-Rassenwahl,etc.
-TS-Server mit Spiel und Spaß

Ihr könnt mir entweder ne pm über buffed schicken oder mich über icq erreichen 433-069-217


----------



## Al_xander (14. April 2010)

Heyho erstmal,

ich suche jmd den ich werben kann
Server wäre Teldrassil auf Seiten der Allianz
Ob Realm / Server, Horde / Alli ist mir prinzipiell egal, könnt auch auf nem anderen Anfangen

Was ich bieten kann (nur auf Teldrassil):

-80ger der uns ab und zu zieht (Dudu)
-Spielerfahrung mit fast jeder Klasse
-Gold
-Vz & Schneider auf 450
-Bergbau (noch am skillen) falls du Barren brauchst für deinen jeweiligen Beruf
-Beratung bei Skillbaum, Klassen-Rassenwahl etc
-TS-Server

Noch ein wenig zu mir:

Alexander, alter 28, 3 jährige WoW-Erfahrung, Geistige Reife (kann ich auch mit jmd teilen ;D ), Humor

Bei Interesse:
PN / Gästebuch-Eintrag an mich oder
krumschmidt@gmx.net per E-Mail

Wir sehen uns dann in Azeroth
MfG Al_x


----------



## Arginsu (15. April 2010)

Hallo werte Gemeinde,

Gesucht wird ein\e LVL Partner\in für meine heissgeliebte *Druidin* (*Horde, *Dual Skill Heal\DD) auf *Nozdormu*. Sie ist *71* und irgendwie mag ich nicht mehr alleine durch die Lande ziehen. Stell mir vor, zwischenzeitlich via DungeonFinder INIs zu machen, in aller Ruhe ein paar Quests absolvieren und bei Lust und Laune ein paar PVP Schlachten schlagen. Bin weder ProGamer noch Statsfanatiker, lernfähig und kommunikativ. Spielzeiten wären Abends ab 18:00 - offen. Weekends grundsätzlich jederzeit. 

Mein Spielstil ist entspannt zielgerichtet. Es kann ruhig mal hektisch werden, aber bitte kein Dauerstress dem EP wegen. 

Finds erstaunlich, dass dieses Spiel unter Massiv Online Multiplayer geht. Meist rödelt jeder alleine vor sich hin, in Random Gruppen (über Dungeon Finder) freut man sich schon über ein Hallo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Das heisst nicht, dass man dauernd quasseln muss, aber etwas Kommunikation ausserhalb von Anschuldigungen find ich entspannend. 

Über einen Twink hochziehen auf Noz lässt sich auch reden. 

Würd mich auch Antworten freuen!


Hasta pronto

El Pedo - Luft lassen kann nie falsch sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Al_xander (15. April 2010)

Al_xander schrieb:


> Heyho erstmal,
> 
> ich suche jmd den ich werben kann
> Server wäre Teldrassil auf Seiten der Allianz
> ...


----------



## dori79 (16. April 2010)

Hallöchen,

ich suche Leute auf dem Server Dalvengyr - Allianz für den Aufbau einer Stammgruppe für pdk und icc raids. Bei Interesse meldet euch einfach hier oder in game (Dorii - Pala DD/Tank)
Wenn ihr noch keine Erfahrung habt, soll das auch kein Hindernis/Problem sein, schließlich fängt jeder mal an. Im Vordergrund steht Spaß beim Spiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



GLG, Dorii


----------



## Mii (17. April 2010)

Aloha Folkz!


ich suche (mal wieder ) jemanden zum Werben,da meine "Lvl Partner" bisher nicht wirklich zuverlässig waren : /

Zu meiner Person:

Ich bin eine 21 Jährige Wow Spielerin die nun seit knapp 4 jahren aktiv einen Holy Priest spielt!

online zeiten bewegen sich von 10uhr morgens bis 2/3 Uhr nachts, d.h. vollblutsuchti ^^ 
natürlich gibts dazwischen auch pausen, ich persönlich habe ein Kind zu versorgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


dessweiteren raide ich auch aktiv mit meinem Main , d.h. es gibt Mi , Do sowie So einschränkungen sie sich von 18.30uhr - 23.15uhr bewegen!


nun zu dem jenigen den ich suche:

- Ich suche jemanden der , wenn möglich die 18 schon überschritten hat und das nicht nur biologisch
- Du solltest zuverlässig sein und nicht grad deine 2std am tag spielen - ich such schon jemanden aktiven 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



- Es ist für dich ok auf dem Server Kel'Thuzad auf seiten der Horde zu zocken
- Du bist gewillt mehrere Chars *ZÜGIG* auf lvl 60 zu bringen,natürlcih bin ich gewillt auch 1 char auf 80 zu lvln , falls gewünscht!

- Ihr besorgt euren Classic key und eventuell anfallenden BC / WotLK Key SELBST 
-> Ich möchte mit jemandem spielen dem ich helfen kann schneller vorran zu kommen,der jedoch sowieso WoW spielen möchte (sich also quasi das Game auch selbst besorgt)


Was ich Biete:

- Jegliche Taschen (Inv sowie Bank)

- Gold für Skills , Berufe sowie Mounts !

- jegliche Art von unterstützung (sei es durch gilde,freunde , kontakte etc.)

- Durchdachtes Lvl system um wie gesagt zügig vorran zu kommen!

- Ts²/VT/Skype -> damit man nicht so einsam gelangweilt ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Tjo, das wars soweit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kontakt aufnahme :

entweder Ingame: Kel'Thuzad -> Horde -> Shyosa

oder per ICQ: 149460365


rechtherzlichen dank für ihre aufmerksamkeit!


----------



## schäubli (17. April 2010)

Suche jemanden zum Werben , gebe Gold , Reittier und noch was du willst!


----------



## Runescapeman (17. April 2010)

suche auch jemanden den ich werben kann 
spiele eine alli auf dem server khaz'goroth
biete hilfe, gold, reittiere und noch mehr sachen bei bedarf^^
pls pn schicken


----------



## Kournous (18. April 2010)

Hiho,

spiele auf Gilneas und ich suche jemanden der mich wirbt.
Wenn interesse besteht jemanden zu werben dann schick mir einfach eine PM und wir besprechen den Rest.

Gruß
Kournous


----------



## Heimdalls Wacht (18. April 2010)

Hallo zusammen.

Suche jemanden den ich werben kann und mit dem ich dann auf Arthas Horde gemeinsam hochspielen kann.
Biete 1000g Startgold + Taschen.

Bin 19 Jahre alt und mache momentan meine Ausbildung zum Krankenpfleger, darum meist nur Abends Zeit und halt Wochenende.

Wenn ihr Interesse habt PN an mich.

Gruß


----------



## Boehni (18. April 2010)

Hi suche jemandem zum gemeinsamen Twinken eines Charakters auf Alli Seite auf dem Server Gul' Dan, mir ist es recht egal ob ihr neu anfangen wollt oder bereits einen Charakter habt. 
Ich könnte euch einen TS Server anbieten, auf dem wir uns entspannt unterhalten können, zudem habe ich dort mehrere Chars und könnte euch somit einige Hilfestellung z.B. beim Berufe skillen, spätere Raidsuche oder Finanzierung von Mounts geben. 

Unter der Woche bin ich meist ab 15 Uhr on. Wer also Interesse hat meldet sich am besten hier im Forum per PM, Ingame bei Xerall oder über ICQ:464601364.

Eventuell bis Bald, 
                        	Xerall


----------



## nussimaster (18. April 2010)

ich suche auch jemand den ich werben kann bitte melden ICQ 285869387 habe ts2 wo wir reden könne oder skyp ich antwortet 100% und habe 1 80er auf gilneas 

um ein neuen char mit der person anfangen auf gilneas da ich uns da gut unterstützen kann beim level das wir beide schnell level können


----------



## XBashorNOT (18. April 2010)

Morgen!

Ich suche jemanden, den ich werben kann!
Vorraussetzung ist, dass wir auf Frostwolf auf der Hordenseite spielen.
Ich besitze bereits vier 80er auf dem Server und somit sind Anschaffungen wie die ersten beiden Reitmounts oder Taschen kein Problem.
Die Spielzeiten können individuell gestaltet werden, da ich auch relativ flexibel bin. Wenn du willst, können wir die Zeit des gemeinsamen Questens auch im TS3 bzw TS2 verbringen. Ist aber definitv kein Muss.
Du musst das Spiel auch nicht bereits beherrschen, da ich dir die Grundkenntnisse jeder Klasse beibringen kann.

Ich setze keine Altersgrenze, da ich zu viele Fälle erlebt habe, dass sich Ältere absolut kindisch verhalten haben. Genauso andersrum.


Wer Interesse hat	/w me auf Frostwolf unter den Charakteren : Diven, Divengar, Bierkopf oder Nècrôn
oder ne PM im Forum, dann können wir gerne MSN Adressen austauschen etc.


----------



## Mungamau (18. April 2010)

Ich suche jemanden zu Twinken oder *Werben*.

Was ich biete:
- Humor
- nette Gespräche
- keine 24/7 Onlinezeiten
- sofortiger Anfang

Was ich erwarte:
- nette Person, kann auch erst 12 sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
- ernsthaftigkeit, d.h. bis lvl 80 einen Charakter hochziehen
- Respekt vor anderen Personen
- mir Raidfreiheiten lassen

Klasse, die ich Spielen werde: unentschlossen
Fraktion: egal
Euch ist jede andere Klasse vorenthalten, also Freie Auswahl.
Mein auserwählter Realm: *Ist euch überlassen.*

Interesse? Dann könnt ihr Mich über die Deutsche Post, per Brieftaube, E-Mail, ICQ, MSN, TS, XFire oder einfach per *Buffed.de Private Nachricht* erreichen.

Auf ein frohes Wiedersehen,
Mungamau


----------



## Twitbum96 (18. April 2010)

.


----------



## Dauerstudent (18. April 2010)

Hat sich erledigt.


----------



## Twitbum96 (19. April 2010)

.


----------



## Shaaaaawty (20. April 2010)

Aloha ihr!
Mir ist zur Zeit etwas langweilig und mag mir dahei ein paar twinks auf 80 ziehen!
Daher suche ich jemanden den ich werben kann für den 1 oder anderen 60er char.
Ich spiele schon seit 2-3 jahren auf dem Server *Taerar* und kann euch Folgendes bieten:

- Startgold
- Taschen
- Es sind immer ein paar gummels on die uns ziehen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


- Humor
- Skype/TS

Was ich von dir erwarte:

- Ernsthaftigkeit (also auch wirklich den char hochzocken)
- Nette person 
- .. Sei halt kein gummel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bin Normal Ab 14 uhr Online.

Zu erreichen bin ich:
ICQ:372865697
Realm: Taerar /w Shaawty 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß Felix


----------



## Kaldorian (20. April 2010)

Hallo,

ich suche eine Rolle der Auferstehung. Bitte PM an mich, ich geb dann den Charnamen raus.

Danke:-)


----------



## Indriel (20. April 2010)

Dir ist aber schon klar das die nur auf Accounts wirkt die noch keine Erweiterung haben? Sprich weder Burning Crusade noch WOTLK.


----------



## Regine55 (20. April 2010)

Ist das nicht das, wenn man 6 Monate inaktiv war und nun wieder zocken will gibts Freimonat?


----------



## Indriel (20. April 2010)

Nope gibt es "nur" 10 kostenlose Tage wenn du sie anwendest.

Edit: Ach und es sind 90 tage = 3 Monate die man inaktiv gewesen sein muss.


----------



## Sypher (20. April 2010)

Indriel schrieb:


> Dir ist aber schon klar das die nur auf Accounts wirkt die noch keine Erweiterung haben? Sprich weder Burning Crusade noch WOTLK.



Okaaaayyyy.....Dann erklär mir mal warum ich erst letztens von meinem Bruder eine bekommen habe und mit ihm, einem Kumpel und mir (respektive meiner Druidin) durch ZIG Heros gerannt bin.



Regine55 schrieb:


> Ist das nicht das, wenn man *3 *Monate inaktiv war und nach bezahltem Monat gibts Freimonat für den, der die Scroll geschickt hat.



/fixed


----------



## shade69 (20. April 2010)

nope. nur CLASSIC accounts


----------



## Sypher (20. April 2010)

Möööp, ALLE Falsch



> Ladet einen Freund ein, der World of Warcraft verlassen hat, für eine * 10-tägige KOSTENLOSE Testversion von The Burning Crusade* zurückzukehren. Wenn Euer Freund seinen Account reaktiviert und für seine ersten 30 Abonnementtage bezahlt hat, wird Eurem Account automatisch ein GRATISMONAT Spielzeit gutgeschrieben! Ihr könnt nur jemanden einladen, der bereits zuvor ein zahlender Abonnent war und das Spiel länger als 90 Tage nicht mehr gespielt hat.


----------



## Indriel (20. April 2010)

Sypher schrieb:


> Okaaaayyyy.....Dann erklär mir mal warum ich erst letztens von meinem Bruder eine bekommen habe und mit ihm, einem Kumpel und mir (respektive meiner Druidin) durch ZIG Heros gerannt bin.




Wenn man nichtmal mitbekommt was fuer ein Status sein Account hat wenn man die Rolle benutzt sollte man lieber garnix sagen XD

Hier mal die Offizielle FAQ have fun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 http://eu.blizzard.com/support/article.xml?locale=de_DE&articleId=24013&pageNumber=1&searchQuery=Rolle


----------



## Sypher (20. April 2010)

Indriel schrieb:


> Wenn man nichtmal mitbekommt was fuer ein Status sein Account hat wenn man die Rolle benutzt sollte man lieber garnix sagen XD
> 
> Hier mal die Offizielle FAQ have fun
> 
> ...



m-hm ja 2nd Acc (mit Hordenchars) der ist noch nicht erweitert worden.... passiert

Irren ist Menschlich


----------



## Claudius176 (20. April 2010)

Ich suche jemanden,zum twinken
Ich biete euch:

- nette Gesellschaft beim Leveln
- viel Erfahrung im Spiel
- Beratung und Tipps zu euer Klasse(Skillung,Glyphen,Sockel usw.)
- viel Zeit
-sofortiger anfang
- viel Geduld(Gerade wenn ihr euch nicht auskennt,helfe ich gerne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
- ein spannendes Levelerlebnis(nicht nur stupides Questen,sondern Inis,PvP,Erkunden usw)


Was ich erwarte:

- nette Person
- geistige Reife(Alter eig egal,aber letztens erst schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht)
- Ts/Skype(nicht unbedingt nötig,wäre aber gut)

Wenn ihr noch Fragen habt,dann schreibt mir doch eine pm

Hoffentlich bis bald


----------



## Kaldorian (20. April 2010)

Also ich muss dazu sagen, ich hatte schonmal eine rolle in wrath bekommen und auch eine selbst verschickt und es ging jedesmal. Danke ich hab schon 2 Angebote bekommen, ich hoffe, das klappt dann auch wieder:-)

Gruß
Kaldo


----------



## Sypher (20. April 2010)

Kaldorian schrieb:


> Also ich muss dazu sagen, ich hatte schonmal eine rolle in wrath bekommen und auch eine selbst verschickt und es ging jedesmal. Danke ich hab schon 2 Angebote bekommen, ich hoffe, das klappt dann auch wieder:-)



Ist ja besser als die Geschichte mit der Wiederbelebung von Aeris (respektive Aerith) in Final Fantasy 7!
Jeder weiß was, was von nem anderen Besser gewusst wurde, welcher es NOCH besser weiß, und wird von einem Statement dementiert. GOIL


----------



## Smile-orange (20. April 2010)

Claudius176 schrieb:


> Ich suche jemanden,zum twinken
> Ich biete euch:
> 
> - nette Gesellschaft beim Leveln
> ...



Ich wäre dein perfekter level-Partner ;D

Geistige Reife besitze ich habe viel Erfahrung usw.

Aber ich würde mir gerne eine oldschool char. machen d.h. du wirbst mich als Freund ich wie lvln zusammen bis 60.

Ich hoffe das geht in Ordnung

Skype usw. hab ich auch !


----------



## Shaaaaawty (20. April 2010)

suche noch immer wen zum werben!
Bin 15 jahre alt,spiel seit 2-3 jahren wow und hab wieder lust auf ein bischen twinken!
daher suchen ich Jemanden, der sich Werben lassen mag für die 300%
Biete:
-> Startgold
-> Taschen
-> Bezahle mount und all den scheiß
-> nette Gesellschaft beim Leveln
-> viel Erfahrung im Spiel
-> Beratung und Tipps zu euer Klasse(Skillung,Glyphen,Sockel usw.)
-> viel Zeit
-> Bei mir ist immer wer on, der uns ziehen würde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich erwarte:
-> Nette Person
-> Jemand der des ernst meint und nich ab lvl 15 sagt "mh nää doch kein bock mehr"
-> Von mir aus kannst auch ein newbie sein, helf gern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


-> TS/Skype wär super 

Ich Spiele Auf dem *Server Taerar* mein mainchar ist *Shaawty*.
Ich würde mir einen heiler machen, wenn du tank bist, rushen wir inis im lfg-tool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also, wenn du lust hast 2-3 chaars hochzuziehen -> Taerar -> /w shaawty
Oder in ICQ unter der NR: 372865697
Bin normal hab ca. 14 Uhr online.

mfg felix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elda (20. April 2010)

Moin,
Habe noch Gold auf Azshara Horde und würds gern auf Tirion Allianz haben wenn jemand Tauschen will hier melden!
Hab auch noch Gems usw...
Schreibt mir ne Pm!


----------



## Shany1991 (21. April 2010)

Hallo,

Also wollte einfach mal einen kleinen aufruf starten und mal schauen, wer sich meldet

Ich suche eine gruppe um hochzulvln, von 1-80 mit möglichst vielen instanzen, also suche ich 4 leute.

Angedacht ist der Server Azhara auf Horden Seite, das lässt sich zur not aber noch regeln.

Es soll kein gezwungenes zusammen spielen sein, nur halt eine gruppe, die abends wenn ihre leute on sind, zusammen die instanzen abfarmen

Die zeiten an denen ich on bin sind von Sonntag bis donnerstag ab 22 uhr, teilweise auch früher.

Ts wäre sehr von vorteil

Bei interesse schreibt mir eine PM


----------



## leonardot1311 (21. April 2010)

Grüss Euch.

Warlock und Arena-Einsteiger sucht auf Blackhand Partner (möglichst auch Einsteiger da Frustfaktor womöglich sonst zu hoch) für:

2v2
3v3

Ein gutes win-loss-Verhältnis sollte erstmal nicht interessieren.

Bitte ab ca. 25 Jahren...


PM an mich falls ihr Interesse habt...


----------



## Fynfyn (21. April 2010)

Hallo,

Ich suche jemanden mit dem ich gemütlich zusammen spielen kann. Dabei ist mir das Alter recht egal nur sollte die Person vernümpftig und gewisse geistige Reife haben.
Ich spiele eher Tagsüber was die such natürlich sehr erschwert. Fraktion/Server sind Verhandlungssache. 
Was ich biete:

- nette gesellschaft
- erfahrung (wenn auch mit pause)
- ein offenes Ohr auch wenn andere sachen mal anstehen.

Was erwarte ich:

- nette geselschaft
- zuverlässigkeit
- kein level oder online zwang. (vereinbarte zeiten sind gut aber kein 24/7)

fals ihr interesse habt schreibt mir doch einfach ich würde mich freun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG Fynfyn


----------



## Twitbum96 (21. April 2010)

.


----------



## roschm (21. April 2010)

suche jemanden den ich werben kann
habe über 3 jahre wow erfahrung und will mir einen jäger raufleveln (mindestens)
wenn du interessiert bist meld dich einfach per pm oder per email an roschm@gmx.at
zu mir:
bin 20 jahre alt und student
lg und schönen abend an alle


----------



## .Blôôdy. (22. April 2010)

Hallo, ich suche Jemanden den ich Werben darf.
Server ist eigentlich egal Fraktion ebenfals, dass
kann man später noch in TS/Skype bereden.

Anforderungen:
Geistiges alter mindestens 18
TS/Skype vorhanden


I giev 4 u:
-Startgold, Mounts und Reitskills bis langsames fliegen (Fals auf Khaz'goroth - Horde)
-Spaß und Action
-*GameCard (1x)*

Bei interesse melden!

MSN: acer310@hotmail.de

oder PM hier im Forum


MFG Sascha


----------



## ziwsii (22. April 2010)

wie kann ich meinen account wieder aufmachen wenn er eingefrohren ist.


----------



## Junkono (22. April 2010)

ziwsii schrieb:


> wie kann ich meinen account wieder aufmachen wenn er eingefrohren ist.



Einfach wieder ein Abonnement auf Battle.net einrichten


----------



## p0cke (22. April 2010)

Hi Leute habe durch meine Arbeit leider Moante lang net zocken können, jetzt gehts aber wieda bin Level 65 Jäger kenn mich noch net so gut aus hab ja auch noch keinen 80iger ^^

Bin oft online habe Ts und wenn einer Lust hat einen Twink in den Levelbreich auf 80 zu ziehn würds mich freun allein is öde ^^ 

Bin 25 Jahre alt und bitte nur Leute die echt Lust haben und net nach 2 Stunden sagen keine Lust mehr oder so.


Server Durotan. Bitte unter der E-Mail meden: darksoule@gmx.at mit Betreff Wow. Danke


----------



## Shany1991 (23. April 2010)

Hallo,
Ich suche jemanden den ich werben kann um anschließend mit ihm von 1-80 zu lvln.

Was biete ich?

-Taschen
-Gold zum reiten lernen (abgesehen vom schnellen fliegen, das sollte man sich schon selbst erarbeiten)
-Einen hohen char der zur not auch mal ziehen kann
-Skype und nette atmosphäre
-Der Server wäre Azshara

Was suche ich?

-Einen netten spieler den ich werben kann
-Spielzeiten = Montags - Donnerstags von 16-02 uhr und Sonntags 22-02 uhr


----------



## Niobe_Heal (23. April 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich suche jemand der der mich wirbt! Nun aber mir nicht gleich die Tür einrennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was suche ich:
- eine nette Person die nicht im Kopf hat so schnell wie möglich LV 60 zu erreichen. Da ich Beruflich bis 17uhr arbeite würde ich immer erst ca. 17.30Uhr online kommen. Bis 23Uhr kann gedaddelt werden dann ist Bettruhe angesagt. Aber bitte Absprechen wann wir spielen weil habe auch eine Freundin ^^
- wenn du in einer Gilde bist dann TS sonst Skype.
- Server muss Teldrassil sein! Seite Allianz.
- Ich werde einen Schurken Spielen (Mensch) Somit wäre es von Vorteil wenn Du auch einen Mensch spielen würdest.
- Du solltest auch ein gewissen Erfahrungspool haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wenn Du über 25 Jahre jung bist wäre es perfekt.
- das wars auch schon, bin recht Anspruchs los. Wichtig ist wie gesagt nur, bitte kein Hardcore Leveln. Vorteil wäre wenn Du auch ein Main Char hast mit dem Du spielst wenn wir unsere Twinks nicht Leveln.


Nun zu mir:
- bin 29 Jahre jung
- habe 2 Main Chars LV80 auf meinem Haupt ACC. Aso, ich lege für den der mich wirbt einen 2 Acc an und transe bei LV60 den Char dann auf meinen Haupt ACC.

OK das wars erst mal.

Gruß
Bernd


----------



## Oliver Streidl (24. April 2010)

hallo liebe buffed leser,
ich möchte jemand werben um ein zhevra-reittier zu bekommen.
natürlich werde ich euch helfen so schnell wie möglich zu einem "highend" charakter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 zu kommen auf dem realm AZSHARA
dafür biete ich folgendes:

VIEL time
VIEL gold (reiten lernen usw.)
low level equip!
80er Mage
80er Dudu
450schneider ...viele muster für taschen, rüstung...
450verzauberer
450lederer
3man mount ..schneller am ziel
TS3 / TS2 server / skype
Spass 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


usw.....
würde mich freuen wenn jemand antworten würde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


...auch erreichbar in
skype - oliver2203
icq-445759181






> Für WoW-Spieler gab es bisher lediglich freie Spielzeit als Anreiz, neue Spieler zu werben. Doch nun hat Blizzard das Freundschaftsprogramm stark ausgeweitet – und gibt Euch die Chance, ein exklusives Zhevra-Reittier zu erhalten.
> 
> *Die wesentlichen Änderungen am Freundschaftsprogramm seht Ihr hier auf einen Blick:*
> 
> ...


----------



## koch0905 (25. April 2010)

Guten Morgen,

Ich suche jemanden der mit mir einen Char auf dem Server Frostwolf oder auf einem anderen gut befüllten PVP Server bis 60 Spielen will. Ich würde euch Werben ! Habe viel Zeit und das würde schnell gehen da ich 5 Jahre WoW Erfahrung habe und vielleicht wär ich auch einverstanden einen 2. Wunschchar auf einem anderen Server hochzuspielen wo ihr wollt. Wenn interesse besteht einfach eine PN an mich und ich gebe euch meine ICQ Nummer wo wir dann weiteres abklären.


----------



## MasterMarvin (25. April 2010)

Also ich wollte mal nut frage ob auf Todeswache sich noch leute aus dem raum Dinslaken aufhalten ...????
Wenn ja ...bitte bei Legenkiller melden oder bei Filizitas .
freu mich wenn sich jemand meldet wir sind schon so 11 mann aus dinslaken von da her ...melde dich ...


----------



## Eddyk (25. April 2010)

Huhu

Ich suche jemanden den ich werben darf:

Server: Malygos / Horde
Zeit: Mo-Fr 14-22 uhr könnte variieren sa-so 11-23 

Vorteile: Gold gibt es genug, sehr gute erfahrung! 
Das bedeutet von 1-60 innerhalb einer woche im besten fall.
Ts3 vorhanden
Ich würde gerne auch mehrere chars hochspielen
Mir geht es nicht um die gt oder das Mount sondern um schneller twinks hochspielen zu können.

Meldet euch bei mir!
Hier oder icq 331369153


----------



## Selka (25. April 2010)

Hallo liebe Buffedleser 
Ich suche jemanden denn ich Werben kann wir würden etwa auf Dalvengyr Allianz spielen oder auf Terrordar Horde .
Ich richte mich sowohl in den Zeiten ( Onlinezeiten) als auch nach der Klassse komplett nach euch .
Ich würde euch Alle Mounts Zahlen ja alle Mounts auch Epic fliegen 
Wir leveln wann ihr wollt und wie ihr wollt ( PvP oder Inis ziehen oder ganz normal qsten )

Wer sich angesprochen fühlt einfach bei mir melden klären alles anderes Später


----------



## WoWevolution (26. April 2010)

Suche wen den ich auf dem Server Frostwolf Werben kann (allianz)


----------



## Rootii (26. April 2010)

mh kontaktsuche..

suche hübsche frauen die auf nathrezim zocken .. durchgeknallt (im sinne von verrückt :s) sind ..langeweile haben... auf pvp stehn..öfters mal was trinken gehn..geil party machen könn..trotzdem eher von der etwas rockigen musik angetan sind...
auf horrorfilme stehn.. bla bla

verdammt, die perfekte frau wird es nie geben muha xD


----------



## Tradalin (26. April 2010)

Habe eine neue Gilde eröffnet und würde anbieten da ich ein schurken endlich mal spielen möchte jemanden zu werben der natürlich wenn er will auch gleich in die Gilde rein kann meldet euch einfach =)

Realm: Teldrassil
Seite: Allianz
Gilde: XtremeFreakz (www.xtremefreakz.de)

LG Tradalin


----------



## nussimaster (26. April 2010)

ally spieler sucht 

da sich keiner so meldet auf meine anfrage level ich jetzt aleine !

Keine einladung schicken will nur werben oder mit jemand auf gilneas zusammen level ganz easy .

wer doch interesse hat nussimaster ihr per pm melden 

hab da ein 80er paladin und kann viel helfen TS 2, skyp und icq vorhanden 

MFG nussimaster


----------



## PiaMarie (26. April 2010)

Hallo Zusammen

Suche jemanden,der sich werben lässt,um gemeinsam auf die Levelstufe 60 zu spielen. Natürlich auch gerne bis die Levelstufe 80.

Oder,wenn jemand lieber noch einen auf die Levelstufe 60 haben möchte auch das ganz gerne. 

Server am liebsten Ulduar,aber was kein muss sein muss. Aber es sollte auf der Allianzseite sein.

TS² oder Skype vorhanden. /w me bei Interesse/Pm hier.

D A N K E . . .

MFG


----------



## Oliver Streidl (27. April 2010)

Efmorjz habe dir n PM geschickt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


gruß olli


----------



## manaman122 (27. April 2010)

Hallöchen Liebe Leute 


Ich suche auf meinem jetzigen Realm Blackhand jemanden der sich von mir werben lässt. 
Etwas zu meiner Person: 
Mein Name ist Kevin ich bin 23 Jahre Jung und als Maschinenbauer tätig 
generell bin ich von 16 uhr bis 23 Uhr online (genug zeit um ein paar chars in ruhe durchzubringen) 

Insgesamt hab ich das RaF Programm schon 4 mal durchgezogen und hab mich immer mit den Leuten verstanden 


Was ich euch biete? 

-Gold 
-Gilde 
-Erfahrung 
-spaß 
-einen Char zum Instanzen ziehen(wenn erwünscht) 

Was ich von euch verlange? 
-spaß am spiel 
-etwas Erfahrung 
-geregelte Onlinezeiten(ich kann mich anpassen) 
-skype und/oder ein Headset zum Reden( macht das leveln einfach angenehmer) 

Und sofern es möglich ist das ihr euch den Classic Key zulegt weil ich einfach schon zu Oft reingefallen binund die Leute einfach abgehaun sind mit Key 

Ich werde einen Priester spielen euch ist die Wahl des Chars selbst überlassen. 

Bei Interesse Meldet euch bei mir in skype icq oder einfach im thread 

Icq:458-570-920 
skype:manaman97 (nein ich bin nicht erst 13 die zahl wurde mir ausgespuckt als ich den namen gewählt habe)


----------



## lexx132 (27. April 2010)

Hi  mein name is alex ich suche wehn zum werben auf dem server Kazgoroth (H) eu  spiele in einer  guten gilde aufm server . ich bite auch eq , gold , mount , gilden platz , ziehe euch auf wunsch durch inis helfe euch bei q und power lvln euren neuen 80 ger ganz schnell nach oben ( questen gemeinsam oder auch alleine wie ihr wollt ). mehrere infos /w me   icq  316502819 nur ernst gemeinte anfragen.

( bite euch alles was ihr braucht + raids auf 80 fürn eq push ).


----------



## Linostar (28. April 2010)

Hallo liebe buffed.de Community,

ich suche jemand, der in World of Warcraft mal reinschnuppern möchte.
Spiele auf seiten der Allianz auf einem Normalen Server.
Biete Ts/Skype
Hilfe bei Klassenfragen, Quests oder ähnlcihes
sowie Gold im 5 stelligen Bereich, wenn ihr 2 Monate spielt und ich das Reittier erhalte.

Dies ist alles wirklich ernst gemeint, ich bitte euch keine "Flames" hier reinzuschreiben.


Mit frendlichen grüßen
Lino


----------



## Kleina Jäga (28. April 2010)

Hi suche jemanden zum werben auf Malfurion Horde und hab verschiedene twinks zwischen 10 und 45 und 2 80er
biete meine Hilfe bei:Gold
 	Inzen ziehen
 	Quest
 	nette Gilde

Würde mich über gutes Zusammen spielen freuen

Ihr könnt mich per persönliche Nachricht erreichen


----------



## Gaming11 (28. April 2010)

Erfahrener WoW-Spieler sucht jmd zum Werben.
Mein Hauptserver ist Lordaeron auf dem sich 4 80er (sowohl Alli als auch Horde) befinden. Allerdings überlasse ich auch gerne euch die Serverwahl, da mir auf Lordaeron doch langsam der Platz ausgeht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was ich euch bieten kann:
-Highlevel Chars
-Gold
-Hilfe
-Einen netten Kontakt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schickt einfach eine PM an mich, bin aber auch über ICQ : 379303945 erreichbar
Danke im Vorraus und freue mich auf ein gemeinsames Leveln und netten Kontakt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ferethor (28. April 2010)

Ich suche jemanden der mich wirbt. 

Ich habe die Vollversion + die 2 Erweiterungen bereits gekauft und sie liegen bei mir auf dem Tisch.

Ihr müsstet folgendes erfüllen:

- vertrauenswürdig sein, ich will niemand der nach 20 lvl schon wieder abhaut.

- Verständniss dafür haben, dass ich berufsstätig bin und erst ab 17:00 uhr zocken kann.

- ein bisschen Gold für Skills und reiten lernen.

Ich verfüge über viel Erfahrung im Raiden. Hatte diverse 80er die alle ICC25 erfolgreich geraidet haben. Ich will aber einen Neuanfang als Krieger machen. Welche Fraktion ist mir eigentlich egal.

Ich habe keinen Bedarf und keinen Nerv auf Leute die sich nach 3 tagen verdrücken und ich somit alles umsonst gekauft habe.

TS/Skype würde ich auch kommen.


----------



## Xyana (28. April 2010)

Hey,
ich suche einen zum Werben
Wir können auf mein Main server Dun Morogh gehn oder auf einen anderen beliebigen Server gehn.
Volk und Rasse ist mich eigentlich egal. Hauptsache Wir haben Spass am Spiel.
------------------------------------------
Das biete ich:
-Gold für Mounts Und Lehrer
-Erfahrung
-Gilde
-TS3 Server
-Spass,
-Vertrauen
-Und Vieles Mehr =)
-----------------------------------------
Was mir von dir wünsche ist einfach nur:
-Nett,
-Crazzy, so wie ich =P
-Kleinwenige Erfahrung muss aber nicht sein.
-Der nicht einfach abhaut!
-Und das du mit mir Spass am Spielen hast
-TS3
------------------------------------------
Meine Onlinezeiten sind - von 11uhr bis 23uhr oder Länger.
Und andere Zeit sind mir Recht.
Und für ne Intresse, und weiter Info, Schreib mir einfach mir ne Pm
Oder In Skype der name ist: mystrelina


Mfg Xýanâ/Sheila 


p.s: Sry für Rechtschreibfehler


----------



## Asime (28. April 2010)

Hey,

ich suche jemanden für "Werbt einen Freund" - Server & Fraktion steht fest. Möchte gerne mit jemanden auf den Server Azshara Leveln, als Hordler. Ich kann von ~13 Uhr bis ~22 Uhr spielen. Sogut wie jeden Tag. Was ich euch anbieten kann, ist: Gold, damit Ihr reiten kaufen könnt, Fähigkeiten, Ausrüstung oder sonst etwas. Skype, damit wir reden können, umso mehr spaß haben wir. Interesse geweckt?, fragen? 417-416-402 (-:


----------



## Noenon (28. April 2010)

Ferethor schrieb:


> Ich suche jemanden der mich wirbt.
> 
> Ich habe die Vollversion + die 2 Erweiterungen bereits gekauft und sie liegen bei mir auf dem Tisch.
> 
> ...



Hab dir ne Nachricht geschickt


----------



## Kroshi (28. April 2010)

Hallo,

ich suche jemand mit dem ich Leveln könnte.
Ich spiele auf Aegwynn, und würde da auch gerne einen neuen Char machen, weil dort auch mein Main ist.
Ich kann folgendes bieten:
- Gold (wenn es sich im Rahmen hält)
- Erfahrung
- Einen Lvlguide mit dem es sehr schnell gehen sollte

Ich suche:
- Jemand mit Zeit
- Jemand der bis Lvl 80 mitzieht
- Jemand der ein wenig Erfahrung hat

Ich habe vor einen Schurken zu starten, kann aber andere Klassen in betracht ziehen.. Allianzseite bevorzugt

MfG


----------



## Bingbongbing (28. April 2010)

Hallo ihr lieben liebenden :>

Ich suche jemanden, den ich werben kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was ich dir biete: 

-200g Startgold

-4 20er Taschen

-1 1/2 Jahre WoW erfahrung

-Zeitliche Flexibilität

- Ahnung vom spiel

- TS Server kann von mir gestellt werden



Was ich von dir erwarte:

* Ein wenig erfahrung ( ist aber auch gar kein problem, wenn du keine hast, bin sehr geduldig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

* Jemanden, der nicht nach lvl 20 aufhört, sondern bis lvl 80 mit zieht

* Jemanden, der spaß an zusammen erarbeiteten erfolgen hat


Habe ich dein interesse geweckt?
Dann kontaktier mich doch einfach hier per PM


Ich freu mich auf DICH! 

Bing


----------



## Nérzer (29. April 2010)

Hallo,

Ich suche jemand der sich werben lassen will,

ich hab 2x 80er (pala,dk)) , und 2 jahre wow erfahrung 

Ich würde euch ziemlich viel bieten :

- Reichlich Gold
- Taschen , Steine , Verzauberungsmats ..etc
- TS Server falls erwünscht

Ich suche jemand:

der spaß am spielen hatt

der nicht gleich nach 3 tagen abhaut ..

du brauchst nicht umbedingt viel erfahrung haben.. kann dir alles bei bringen und erklären

würde gerne allianz spielen auf dem Server Zirkel des Cenarius 

aber wen erwünscht auch andere server...

falls jemand intersse hatt bitte bitte melden.. will so schnell wie es geht anfangen

Einfach schreiben

MFG


----------



## Sîns (29. April 2010)

Guten Abend.
Ich suche jemanden für das Werb einen Freund angebot von WoW
Ich spiele seit 3 Jahren aktiv WoW und bin auch gerne bereit NEUEINSTEIGERN unter die arme zu greifen
Spielen tue ich auf dem Server Kil Jeaden.
Ich biete euch ein kleines Startkapital und Einsteigertips von A-Z
Über einen Lvl partner würde ich mich sehr freuen.
Bei intresse schickt mir eine Email unter stillhungry@gmx.de oder einfach eine Nachicht hier über Mybuffed.
Ich hoffe es findet sich wer zum gemeinsamen Lvln und Spass haben.


----------



## Borusse92 (29. April 2010)

Hallo!

Ich suche jemanden zum Werben.


_Was ich biete :

_
Viel PvE / PvP kenntnisse mit fast allen Klassen.
Viel Zeit
Genug Gold und andere Sachen für mounts, skills u.s.w
Ventrilo , Skype
Gerne auch 4-5 80ger.
Gold für 80ger Items!
Ich bezahle euch 1-2 Monate WoW, weil ich das mount haben will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nette Person mit der man immer Spaß haben kann.
_Was ich suche : 

_
Jemanden, der spaß am Leveln hat und nicht nach 5 Level keine Lust mehr hat.
Zeit ( Egal wann, ich richte mich danach )
Ventrilo,Skype wäre nett aber nicht notwenig
Netter Person
und und und
Falls Interesse oder weitere Fragen einfach ne PM an mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bitorez (29. April 2010)

Suche noch jemanden für Werbt einen Freund 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




- Ich hab Kenntnisse über mehrere Klassen
- Bin aktiver PVE'ler spiel aber auch gern PVP
- Hab Ts3/ Skype

- Am liebsten wäre mir eine nette Person
- Zeiten sind mir egal
- Die 2 Monate bezahl ich leider nicht weil ich jemanden such der wieder anfangen möchte oder aus eigenem willen spielen will ^^

Bei Interesse meldet euch per Pm bei mir 


mfg


----------



## brion94 (29. April 2010)

So liebe Buffed gemeinde..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


es ist soweit....
ich suche jmd der mich werben könnte... das spiel ist noch nicht gekauft aber das wird innerhalb der nächsten woche auf meinem tisch liegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich fänds cool wenn man mir keinen stress beim lvln machen würd weil ich die welt nochma sehn möchte bevor sie kaputt geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und in inis lvln wär auch nen toller nebeneffekt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wenn möglich etwas startkapital zur Verfügung könnte auch nicht schaden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (wenn das nicht möglich ist ist das auch nicht weiter schlimm)

ich würde immer so von 14- 20 uhr spielen bis auf dienstag und donnerstags aber das könnte man dann ja klären 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wenn jmd so nett wäre kann er mich ja per PN anschreiben oder via icq (meine nr ist 422110596) "kontaktieren"

ich freue mich auf antworten

mfg brion


----------



## Xyana (29. April 2010)

brion94 schrieb:


> So liebe Buffed gemeinde.....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hab dir ein PN geschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg Xyana!


----------



## Pisaklon (29. April 2010)

Suche Jemanden für die "Werb ein Freund" Aktion!

Biete Erfahrung von Classic WOW bis jetzt und unterstütze Dich in jeder Hinsicht! Solltest Du auf meinem Server auf Hordenseite anfangen gibts einiges an Startgold, damit Du da auch erstmal keine Probleme hast Dir Taschen, Reiten, Reittiere und Verzauberungen zu leisten. Falls Du Neueinsteiger bist, stehe ich mit Rat und Tat zur Seite. Ich stehe zu meinem Wort und unterstütze Dich die ganze Zeit, bin da flexibel!

Also melde Dich einfach per Nachricht hier und wir machen was ab, ich freue mich drauf!

Gruß


----------



## Killa24 (30. April 2010)

Suche jemanden den Ich werbe
Falls jemand Lust hat WoW neu anzufangen, so möge er sich bei mir mit einer PM melden.
Ich kann mit Startgold + Taschen helfen und Neulingen das Spiel nahebringen.
Ich werde auch wenn ich Zeit habe mit leveln können um alles zu beschleunigen, aber über meine Zeit hinaus möchte ich auch nicht am Spiel sitzen^^
Wem das nichts ausmacht und nur mal WoW anfangen wollte der möge mich bitte bitte anschreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bin auch ne nette Person^^
Habe 2 80er und das ganze auf Lothar.


----------



## Shadelol (30. April 2010)

Moin,

Suche jemanden der WoW neu anfangen, oder sich einen neuen/2. Acc erstellen möchte.
Das ganze natürlich über die "Werbt einen Freund" Aktion.

Was ich komplett neuanfängern biete:

- Questhilfe bei längeren oder Schwierigen Quests.
- Zieh aktionen durch Instanzen (Sofern keine Gruppe zu finden ist, sie sich aufgelöst hat, oder sie einfach nur grottig ist).
- Taschen und Gold als Starthilfe (Der Goldbetrag wird besprochen).
- Und natürlich gemeinsames lvln auf 80 (Sofern ihr euch entscheidet WoW weiter zu spielen).
- Eventueller Invite in eine Raidgilde auf lvl 80 (nur bei interesse und bedingungen die besprochen werden).
- Allgemein Hilfe zum Spiel.


Für Leute die das Spiel schon kennen und nur nen neuanfang oder 2.Acc haben wollen:

- Gold/Taschen zum Start (betrag wird besprochen)
- Gemeinsames auf 80 "Twinken"
- Instanzen zieh aktionen bei bedarf (Sofern die Gruppen nicht passen oder keine zu finden sind).
- Eventueller invite in eine Raidgilde (nur bei interesse und bedingungen die besprochen werden).

(Online Zeiten und andere nicht genannte Dinge werden später besprochen!)



Wer Interessiert ist einfach ne PM an mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ICQ Skype TS usw. Wird dann in der PM besprochen.


MFG 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## syslord (30. April 2010)

hallo an alle.

Ich biete eine "werbt einen freund" aktion an.

bevorzugter Server: durotan da lvl 80er char auf ally seiten vorhanden.

Ich biete gemeinsames lvl bis lvl 80. Viel hilfsbereitschaft für komplette neuanfänger oder auch erfahrenen spielern.

Habe bereits zu classic zeiten angefangen und habe daher viel erfahrung.

TS oda icq nicht umbedingt von nöten.

zudem biete ich starthilfe in sachen gold und taschen, lvl 20er mount inklusive.

aso online zeite meist von 16 uhr bis open end.


----------



## Linostar (30. April 2010)

Hallo liebe buffed.de Community,

ich suche jemand, der in World of Warcraft mal reinschnuppern möchte.
Spiele auf seiten der Allianz auf einem Normalen Server.
Biete Ts/Skype
Hilfe bei Klassenfragen, Quests oder ähnlcihes
sowie Gold im 5 stelligen Bereich, wenn ihr 2 Monate spielt und ich das Reittier erhalte.

Dies ist alles wirklich ernst gemeint, ich bitte euch keine "Flames" hier reinzuschreiben.


Mit frendlichen grüßen
Lino


----------



## chriss95 (30. April 2010)

MoinMoin
Ich suche wen den ich werben kann
Ich biete euch:
Viel Erfahrung
Ein gewisses Startkapital
4x Taschen
Tipps und Tricks für alle Klassen

Ich spiele auf dem Server Frostwolf Allianz
Ich erwarte von euch, dass ihr nicht nach LvL 20 aufhört sonst nix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


MFG
Chriss
Bei interesse PM me


----------



## Isoclin (30. April 2010)

Hallo
Ich suche jemanden zum werben der nicht nach lvl 20 abhaut sondern bis lvl 80 durch zieht.
Ich spiele auf dem Server Malygos auf der Allianz Seite und habe eine nette Gilde die auch gerne hilft falls man Probleme hat.
Was ich biete.
1. 3Jahre WoW Erfahrung
2. Ahnung von Krieger (Isoclin) Priester (Sunty) Hunter (Ráfael) und DK (Nesko).
3. Ein Startkapital von 100g.
4. Teamspeak 3
Uhrzeit an den Tagen an denen ich zocke ist verschieden bin nämlich noch Schulpflichtig.
Bei Interrese Kommentar in mein Profil in mein Profil posten.
Möge eure Rüstung niemals rosten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MFG Isoclin


----------



## kinziggangster (1. Mai 2010)

Suche jemanden den ich werben kann.

Vorraussetzung: Ihr müsst Spielspaß mitbringen!!!
                       	Und evtl skype 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich biete:            Taschen
                       	Startkapital (ca. 500g)
                       	Reitskills (inkl. des ersten Flugskills)
                       	Den Willen mehrere Chars hochzulvln^^
                       	und evtl. den ersten CD-Key.
                           4 Jahre WoW Erfahrung, sowie Klassenverständnis (Pala, Jäger, DK und Krieger n bisschen)

Server wäre Die Nachtwache, Fraktion ist mir egal, wobei ich nur bei Horde mit Gold etc. helfen kann.


PN me, oder im ICQ (485403259)


PS: Onlinezeiten sind verschieden, aber immer mehrere Stunden am Tag.


Mfg- raphi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selka (1. Mai 2010)

Hallo liebe Buffedleser 
Ich suche jemanden denn ich Werben kann wir würden etwa auf Dalvengyr Allianz spielen oder auf Terrordar Horde .
Ich richte mich sowohl in den Zeiten ( Onlinezeiten) als auch nach der Klassse komplett nach euch .
Ich würde euch Alle Mounts Zahlen ja alle Mounts auch Epic fliegen 
Wir leveln wann ihr wollt und wie ihr wollt ( PvP oder Inis ziehen oder ganz normal qsten )

Wer sich angesprochen fühlt einfach bei mir melden klären alles anderes Später über PM oder skype (Skype:troozle)


----------



## pingu77 (1. Mai 2010)

Hallo liebe Buffies (;

Ich wollte mal fragen ob hier jemand ist den ich werben könnte. Ich würde den Server Malygos bevorzugen. Das Volk ist mir egal.

*Was ich von euch erwarte:*

Brained
Kein Kiddy
Ehrgeiz
Kommunikation
*Was ich euch bieten kann:*


Teamspeak 3 Server
Aktivität
Kein Kiddy
Brained
Die Grundreitskills (20,40,60)
Diverse Taschen oder ähnliches

Falls ihr euch angesprochen fühlt und Lust habt mit mir schnell den ein oder anderen Char auf Level 60 bzw. 80 zu leveln und vielleicht auch noch auszurüsten dann meldet euch einfach hier im Forum oder per ICQ 571-655-230.

MfG Basti. (:


----------



## randooom (1. Mai 2010)

Hallo Leute,

mein Name ist Daniel, werde demnächst 25 Jahre alt und bin Informatik Student.
Die letzten Tage bin ich auf die verrückte Idee gekommen mit WoW anzufangen und irgendwie möchte sie mir nicht mehr aus dem Kopf^^
Ich habe bis auf ein paar Tage Gästeacc. noch keinerlei WoW Erfahrung, habe aber ziemlich intensiv Age of Conan gespielt und einige F2p gezockt.

Ich suche eine nette Gruppe/Gilde oder auch einen einzelnen Mitspieler um zusammen zu leveln, da ich es sehr langweilig finde, in MMOs alleine durch die Gegend zu ziehen.
Mir wäre es ganz lieb, wenn das ganze nicht in ein gerushe ausartet, da ich gerne mit dem ersten Char etwas vom Content erleben will.

Ansprüche stelle ich nur wenig, am besten sollte(n) der/die mehrmals die Woche für ein paar Stunden Online sein, so ab 17 Uhr rum und natürlich Spaß am spiel mitbringen.
Ob ebenfalls Neuling, oder schon erfahrener der einen Twink ziehen möchte ist mir relativ egal. Auch auf "werb einen Freund" würde ich mich unter bestimmten Voraussetzungen einlassen.
Server ist mir auch egal, sollte nur nicht völlig ausgestorben sein. Ich werde einen Heiler-Priester auf Hordenseite spielen, wahrscheinlich wird es ein Untoter, aber noch nicht ganz sicher. 

So falls jemand Interesse hat, einfach hier antworten oder eine PM schreiben. Ich bin jederzeit bereit los zulegen und kann es kaum mehr erwarten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Falls ihr noch was wissen wollt, keine Scheu einfach Fragen.

Viele Grüße und einen schönen Samstag noch!


----------



## painschkes (2. Mai 2010)

_Jemand da der sich werben lassen würde?

Würde gern Allianz auf Shattrath spielen (Freund(e) sind auch schon da - wegen ziehen o.ä)..)

Spielen würde ich einen Tank (Krieger - Nightelf Female)


Wann? Mir egal - habe derzeit ziemlich viel Zeit..

Was ich erwarte? : 

- Durchhaltevermögen (bis mind. 60)
- Viel Zeit (sollte schon recht fix gehen..)
- Erfahrung
- TS3 / Skype 
- Reife (Alter egal solang ihr euch benehmen könnt :-)..)

Was ich biete? : 

- Mounts (20 / 40 erstmal - vllt(!) auch das erste Flugmount)
- Taschen
- Geld zum Ausbilden 
- Viel (Online)zeit - sehr variabel..
- Erfahrung in allen Inztanzen (Raids mal ausgenommen)


Wann soll es losgehen? - Wann ihr wollt (so schnell wie möglich!)
Wie lange soll es dauern? - 1 bis max. 2 Wochen (60 oder 80)
Wie könnt ihr mich erreichen? - Steam : satisfaction2407 / Skype : Painschkes / Per PM


Meldet euch :-)_


----------



## pingu77 (2. Mai 2010)

Hallo liebe Buffies (;

Ich wollte mal fragen ob hier jemand ist den ich werben könnte. Ich würde den Server Malygos bevorzugen. Das Volk ist mir egal.

*Was ich von euch erwarte:

* 
Brained
Kein Kiddy
Ehrgeiz
Kommunikation
*
Was ich euch bieten kann:*


Teamspeak 3 Server
Aktivität
Kein Kiddy
Brained
Die Grundreitskills (20,40,60)
Diverse Taschen oder ähnliches
Erfahrung schon aus Classiczeiten


Falls ihr euch angesprochen fühlt und Lust habt mit mir schnell den ein oder anderen Char auf Level 60 bzw. 80 zu leveln und vielleicht auch noch auszurüsten dann meldet euch einfach hier im Forum oder per ICQ 571-655-230.

MfG Basti. (:


----------



## Kleina Jäga (2. Mai 2010)

randooom schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> mein Name ist Daniel, werde demnächst 25 Jahre alt und bin Informatik Student.
> Die letzten Tage bin ich auf die verrückte Idee gekommen mit WoW anzufangen und irgendwie möchte sie mir nicht mehr aus dem Kopf^^
> ...





Hab dir ne pn geschickt.


----------



## randooom (2. Mai 2010)

Hallo danke Leute, habe mich schon entschieden!


----------



## Eisesritter (2. Mai 2010)

Hallo alle miteinander. Ich suche jemanden den ich werben kann.

Was ich biete: 
-Taschen, Mounts und Startkapital(Wenn wir auf meinem Mainserver anfangen)
-Motivation zum Leveln 
-Spielerfahrung 
-Verständnis und Hilfsbereitschaft(Falls man mal keine Zeit hat und/oder man neu im Spiel ist) 

Was ich erwarte: 
-Genügend Motivation und Ausdauer um mindestens bis 60 zu leveln 
-Genügend Zeit (Kann abgesprochen werden) 
-Verständnis (Falls ich mal keine Zeit habe; ich werde aber früh genug absagen) 

Auf welchem Realm wir anfangen ist völlig egal, nur kann ich uns auf "Die Aldor" mit Gold unterstützen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wenn ihr also Interresse habt schreibt hier im Forum, oder aber schickt mir Ingame einen Brief (An diesen Charakter) 

Mfg

Edit gibt euch noch meine ICQ Nummer: 579862348


----------



## Hailtome (2. Mai 2010)

Hi 
Ich suche jemanden der sich gerne werben lassen würde zwecks schneller lvln und
nicht ganz so alleine sein^^.

*Realm und Fraktion* ist *Egal* allerdings würd sich* Teldrassil(PvE)Horde* besonders anbieten dar ich dort meinen Main hab mit
dem ich uns unterstützen könnte. 

Meine Online-Zeiten sind flexibel und von dir erwarte ichauch keine speziellen Zeiten
Die Können abgesprochen werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich würd Besonders gern was Tankendes oder Heilendes spielen, muss aber nicht sein.
Die Klasse die du spielen willst steht dir offen^^

*Bei Interesse:* *PM oder ICQ 410057969*
*
*
Bis dahin,
viel Spaß und Erfolg


----------



## painschkes (2. Mai 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Jemand da der sich werben lassen würde?
> 
> Würde gern Allianz auf Shattrath spielen (Freund(e) sind auch schon da - wegen ziehen o.ä)..)
> 
> ...


_
Angebot steht nach wie vor - hab vor kurzem erst einen Schamanen in ca. 1 1/2 Wochen auf 80 gebracht..sollte mit dem nächsten Char auch so sein (obwohl 60 auch reicht..)..

Meldet euch! :>_


----------



## T-y-r-a-n-no (3. Mai 2010)

Suche ebenfalls jemanden der sich Werben lassen möchte.

 Was ich anbieten kann:

 - Bezahle alle Reit Mounts + Fähigkeit (Skill) von Stufe 20 40 und 60(Flug/Reittiere bis lvl 60)#

 - Aktive Onlinezeiten (auch teils bis spät in die Nacht)

 - Sehr viel WoW Erfahrung ( insgesamt besitze ich 6 (80iger) und einen kommenden derzeit lvl 52. 
 Instanzen Raid sowie Qeust Erfahrung sowieso.

 - Taschen (Froststoff x4) und natürlich das Gold für den Ausbilder.

 - Gold und Mounts kann ich nur auf dem Server (Veklor) bieten ob Allianz oder Horde ist mir egal.


 Was ich erwarte:

 - Zusammen Questen / Lvn bis mindestens Stufe 60. 

 - bitte keine Personen die in ihrer Art sich wie kleine Kinder verhalten.

- 1-2 Wochen Zeit um den Char auf 60 zu bringen. (bei viel Zeit sollte es in einer Woche sogar möglich sein.)

- Spaß sollte im vordergrund stehen und kein zwanghaftes ich muss bis da oder da 60 werden.



Ab wann: Ist mir egal kann von mir aus gleich los gehen oder eben einen Termin ausmachen.
Wie lange: Wie gesagt 1-2 Wochen sollte das ganze über die Bühne gegangen sein.

Wie Ihr mich erreichen könnt? Einfach eine PM an mich Senden.


----------



## Selka (3. Mai 2010)

Hallo liebe Buffedleser 
Ich suche jemanden denn ich Werben kann wir würden etwa auf Dalvengyr Allianz spielen oder auf Terrordar Horde .
Ich richte mich sowohl in den Zeiten ( Onlinezeiten) als auch nach der Klassse komplett nach euch .
Ich würde euch Alle Mounts Zahlen ja alle Mounts auch Epic fliegen 
Wir leveln wann ihr wollt und wie ihr wollt ( PvP oder Inis ziehen oder ganz normal qsten )

Wer sich angesprochen fühlt einfach bei mir melden klären alles anderes Später über PM oder skype (Skype:troozle)


----------



## painschkes (3. Mai 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Jemand da der sich werben lassen würde?
> 
> Würde gern Allianz auf Shattrath spielen (Freund(e) sind auch schon da - wegen ziehen o.ä)..)
> 
> ...



_
Wieso meldet sich keiner? :<

Könnte sofort losgehen - bin täglich mehrere Stunden on - meldet euch! :-)_


----------



## Noenon (3. Mai 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _
> Wieso meldet sich keiner? :<
> 
> Könnte sofort losgehen - bin täglich mehrere Stunden on - meldet euch! :-)_



Ich denke mal weil 80% der Leute dieses Threads werben und nicht geworben werden wollen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (3. Mai 2010)

_Die paar € für einen neuen Acc.. :<

Naja..Angebot steht weiterhin - kann immernoch SOFORT losgehen..meldet euch! :-)_


----------



## Barnes66 (3. Mai 2010)

Habe einen Krieger auf Ulduar Stufe 43. Wenn da jemand mitmachen möchte, kann er sich gern bei mir im icq melden :> 364197863


----------



## Wowler12345 (3. Mai 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Die paar € für einen neuen Acc.. :<
> 
> Naja..Angebot steht weiterhin - kann immernoch SOFORT losgehen..meldet euch! :-)_



Dann spendiere doch ein WoW... wenn es ja nur ein paar Euro sind!


----------



## painschkes (3. Mai 2010)

_Mit dem Classic Key hätte ich keine Problem - aber wieso soll ich den Leuten alles in den Hintern schieben? Sie wollen doch immerhin den Char dann auf 80 haben & weiterhin spielen.. :-)_


----------



## Wowler12345 (3. Mai 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Mit dem Classic Key hätte ich keine Problem - aber wieso soll ich den Leuten alles in den Hintern schieben? Sie wollen doch immerhin den Char dann auf 80 haben & weiterhin spielen.. :-)_



Ich sage dir mal ein ganz wichtigen Gründe/Grund wieso sich fast keiner werben lassen will:

Also erstmal:

WoW Classic 13 Euro

Bc 	13 Euro

Server-Transfer 20 Euro (Vom Twink zum Mainacc)

=

46 Euro


----------



## painschkes (3. Mai 2010)

_WotlK hast du vergessen..und wieso unbedingt den Main auf den Acc transen? Wenn ich neu anfange dann richtig (als Geworbener..)

Ausserdem kriegt man alle 3 Spiele für 40&#8364;_..





_/Edit : Ist ja auch egal jetzt..ich suche jemanden der sich werben lässt und gut ist :-)_


----------



## Doutz (4. Mai 2010)

Also hallo zusammen ,
ich suche auch wenn zum werben habe kentniss ab classic an , habe 2 acc könnte uns beide also locker auf 60 ziehen wenn du willst , aber questen gnge natürlich auch 
Ich biete dir gold wenn du es brauchst,spaß und zeiten sind mir egal.
Ich spiele auf mannoroth als Hordler !!! Kein Alli!!!
Ich würde wendern einen hexer oder Druiden anfangen.
Meldet euch schnell , schreibt mir. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (4. Mai 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Jemand da der sich werben lassen würde?
> 
> Würde gern Allianz auf Shattrath spielen (Freund(e) sind auch schon da - wegen ziehen o.ä)..)
> 
> ...



_Steht nach wie vor.. :<_


----------



## Kazezephyr (4. Mai 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Steht nach wie vor.. :<_



Naja ich würde mich von dir auch nicht werben lassen.Als ich dich werben wollte,hast du mir gesagt,dass du doch nicht weißt.ob du spielen willst und dann meintest du noch,dass es drauf ankommt,ob du nen neuen Pc bekommst.An dem Tag wo du es wusstest,hast du wieder hier rein geschrieben und da stand auf einmal,dass du schon wen hast.Als ich dich darauf angesprochen habe,wusstest du natürlich von nix und hast mich geblockt.

Wenn du sowas bei anderen abziehst verstehe ich wieso sich keiner werben lässt.


----------



## painschkes (4. Mai 2010)

_Geblockt habe ich dich sicherlich nicht - ich sagte dir das es auf den PC ankommt - der steht nun hier..

Zu dem Zeitpunkt wo wir geschrieben haben stand das halt noch nicht fest und als ich dann doch bereit war (PC-Technisch) hatte sich jemand gemeldet und mit ihm habe ich gespielt..nun suche ich jemand anderes..

Mehr war & ist nicht dabei :-)




Tut mir leid falls das falsch rüberkam :/_


----------



## Hailtome (4. Mai 2010)

Hey!?! bitte beim Thema bleiben!!!


----------



## painschkes (4. Mai 2010)

_Wollte mich nur rechtfertigen damit die Leute nicht abgeschreckt werden..

BTT : Angebot steht nach wie vor!_


----------



## pingu77 (4. Mai 2010)

pingu77 schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Buffies (;
> 
> Ich wollte mal fragen ob hier jemand ist den ich werben könnte. Ich würde den Server Malygos bevorzugen. Das Volk ist mir egal.
> 
> ...



Immer noch aktuell. (;


----------



## Lenay (4. Mai 2010)

_*Neue Member gesucht!*_

Hallo erst mal... ^^,

wir suchen neue Member für unsere Gilde die schon seid Beginn von WoW-Classic existiert.
Vor kurzem haben wir unser Jubiläum gefeiert,denn es sind stolze 5 Jahre schon an uns vorbeigezogen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und möchten gerne mal wieder frischen Wind spüren ^^.
Wir sind eine nette kleine Gemeinschaft die sich auch wirklich gegenseitig hilft wenn einer mal Probleme hat.
In letzter zeit ist bei uns zwar nicht so viel los,aber das wird sich hoffentlich ändern wenn sich viele Leute bei uns melden werden^^.
Genauere Informationen könnt ihr auf unserer unten verlinkten Gildenpage nachlesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Das alter ist egal ,ihr müsst nur genug Benehmen und allgemeine Höflichkeit mitbringen.
Bei uns ist momentan alles vom Alter her gemischt vertreten,ich z.B. bin 21 und werde am 8. August 22,ansonsten ist alles von geschäzten 16 - 40 Jahren vertreten.
Wenn wir genügend Member zusammenbekommen sollten,dann werden wir auch in Raidinstanzen gehen wie ICC 10er(vielleicht auch 25er) usw. .




Name: Lenay
Volk: 	Nachtelfen
Klasse: Druidin
Gilde:	Wächter der Dimensionen
TS: 	TS2
Gildenhomepage: http://www.wdd-deuts...gilde.de/1.html
Server: Antonidas

Ansprechpersonen: Lenay,Gaargos,Rundura,Rideru und Lorna und wenn einer mit 'nem Twink on ist dann einfach mal so anwispern,bei uns können einige neue Member laden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .
Wenn ihr uns ingame nicht erreichen könnt dann schreibt uns doch einfach einen Brief (ingame) mit euren Onlinezeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Ich bin am Abend immer von 20:30 bis 23:00 Uhr erreichbar.


----------



## Xalja (4. Mai 2010)

Hallo.

Ich suche jemanden der mich wirbt. (WERBT EINEN FREUND)

ich habe vor geraumer Zeit eine WoW pause gemacht und habe vor meiner Pause aktiv BT / SWP geraidet. Mit WOTLK start habe ich dann meinen acc an den nagelt gehangen und möchte jetzt wieder einsteigen.

Nun zu meinen Vorstellungen:

Server: Egal
Fraktion: Horde
Gewünschte Klasse: Magier
Level: von 1-60 (auch gerne mehrere Chars nacheinander)
Onlinezeiten: täglich ab ca. 19:00-23:00 am WE natürlich länger.
TS 2/3: Vorhanden (inkl. Headset) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zu mir: 

Alter 24
Berufstätig

Eine bitte habe ich noch, an die die sich von diesem Post geneigt fühlen mir zu schreiben. Bitte keine geistigen Tiefflieger oder sondergleichen. Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!

Freue mich auf PN's


----------



## copap (4. Mai 2010)

Yo folks,

ich suche derzeit Leute die neu mit mir anfangen wollen oder eine Gilde die mich direkt aufnimmt mit der man sich dann während des spielens über alles mögliche im voice(ts2/ts3/vent etc.) unterhalten kann.gleiches gilt natürlich für diejenigen die mit mir leveln wollen.

kurze angaben zu mir:
17 jahre
schüler
nett,freundlich,verständnissvoll(ich mecker nicht rum wenn mal jemand nicht on ist ;p)
ich bin reif für mein alter,d.h ich verhalte mich nicht kindisch ö.ä
kann viel zeit investieren
habe eigenen ts2/ventrilo 3.0(außerdem nen cs server falls man mal abwechslung möchte;würde den CS server auch der gilde zu verfügung stellen inkl. rcon, falls jemand interesse hat)

realm sollte PVE sein,fraktion horde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bei interesse bitte ich euch mir einfach per icq oder steam zu schreiben
icq:271933147
steam:skytrancer

mfg copap


*
PS:ICH KÖNNTE NOCH 20 LEUTE WERBEN =D*


----------



## Greytemplar (4. Mai 2010)

Nun da ich auch wieder einmal Lust bekomme WOW neu zu beginnen (meine Hexe wird langweilig =( ) habe ich mir gedacht ich melde mich einfach mal hier.

Was will ich spielen:
Horde oder Allianz ist mir an sich egal, solange es nicht wie auf manchen Servern ist dass eine Seite vollkommen dominiert.
Als Klasse hatte ich mir eine/n Heilig Paladin gedacht, vlt. komme ich damit manchen ja entgegen^^.
Ein großes Plus wäre wenn man bis 80 spielen könnte =D da ich alleine vermutlich schnell die Lust verlieren werde >.<

Was kann ich bieten:
Aufgrund meines Abiturientendaseins kann ich sehr flexibel online sein, ich kenne das Spiel recht gut und biete auch genug Reife um meinem Partner nicht auf die Nerven zu gehen.

Ja..das war es erstmal, bei Zeiten werde ich das noch ergänzen, leider fehlt mir gerade die Zeit...
mfg


----------



## AjaxXx (4. Mai 2010)

-


----------



## buzzgnom (5. Mai 2010)

Hi ich suche auch jemanden den ich werben kann am besten auf den Server Malfurion Allianz oder Shattrath Horde aber aber andere sind vllt auch möglich =P auf Malfurion Allianz kann ich gold/reiten/und andres spenden freue mich auf pms bin pro tag immer von 13 bis 22 uhr online und am we so von 10 bis 0 je nach dem wie ich am we wach bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 für mehr fragen PM senden bei bedarf geb ich auch ICQ nummer oder msn oder so raus zum besser kennenlernen und besprechen


----------



## copap (5. Mai 2010)

buzzgnom schrieb:


> Hi ich suche auch jemanden den ich werben kann am besten auf den Server Malfurion Allianz oder Shattrath Horde aber aber andere sind vllt auch möglich =P auf Malfurion Allianz kann ich gold/reiten/und andres spenden freue mich auf pms bin pro tag immer von 13 bis 22 uhr online und am we so von 10 bis 0 je nach dem wie ich am we wach bin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



krasse online zeiten oO


----------



## Béèd (5. Mai 2010)

Hey Leute
Ich (Shadow & 21 Jahre) und nen Kumpel (Schurke & 18 Jahre) sind auf der suche nach nem anderen Server, da auf unserem nix geht!
sind z.z. auf Nefarian. haben beide 10er bis Sindragosa down, also 10/12.
Im 25er hab ich leider nur den ersten Wing, da auf unserem Server selten rnd 25er gegangen wird!
Der Schurke hat bis Prof und Rat, also 7/12.
Wir sind beide bei der Hode, was wir auch beibehalten wollen!^^
Wir suchen also nen Server auf dem auch mal 12/12 rnd im 10er möglich wären. 25er bis vllt Sindra oder auch clear, is egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (hauptsache mehr wie auf Nef)
gerne können sich auch Gilden melden die need auf nen Shadow und Schurken haben.
DPS sollten passen (ich ~6-8k, Schurke ~10k)

Danke für alle Antworten aber bitte keine wie ihr spinnt oder wir übertreiben^^

MfG Béèd


----------



## copap (5. Mai 2010)

Biete immernoch an jemanden zu werben, wenn derjenige denn mit mir leveln möchte.

-Franktion:*Horde*
-Server:*PVE*(welcher genau liegt noch nicht fest, kann man ja mal gucken)
-*Ich* werde vorraussichtlich einen *Priest oder Shami* spielen
-Erfahrung ist da
-*Onlinezeiten*:Variieren, generell jedoch *ab 16 Uhr bis 23 Uhr*
-Voiceserver stelle ich bei Interesse

Bitte per PN oder ICQ(271933147) melden

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## painschkes (5. Mai 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Jemand da der sich werben lassen würde?
> 
> Würde gern Allianz auf Shattrath spielen (Freund(e) sind auch schon da - wegen ziehen o.ä)..)
> 
> ...



_Steht nach wie vor.. :-)_


----------



## atainc (5. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

ich suche jemanden der mich wirbt. Du solltest auf einem gut bevölkerten Server auf Allianz Seite sein (PvE/PvP ist egal).

Ich biete:
-"Werbt einen Freund" Belohnungen.
-WoW Erfahrung/"Wissen"/Levelerfahrung
-Onlinezeiten meist Abends am Wochenende manchmal auch am Nachmittag/Morgen. (-->Kein Zwang jeden Tag zu leveln aber auch
 nicht nur einmal pro Woche.)

Was ich erwarte:

-Genügend Gold damit beide Chars Berufe skillen/Mounts kaufen/Fähigkeiten lernen
-Ähnliche Onlinezeiten 
-Ebenfalls WoW Erfahrung
-BC Key (ist nicht mehr sehr teuer (Einen Classic Key besitze ich schon) oder dementsprechend angepasste Starthilfe

Ich habe vor zwei Chars auf 60 zu bringen (Prot Warri/Warlock).
Diese beiden Chars werden auf jedenfall gelevelt. Mindestens während 1-60 (besser bis 80 und danach) erwarte ich, dass wir zusammen leveln.

Wann startet das Ganze?

Sobald wie möglich.

Falls ihr euch für dieses Angebot interessiert, schreibt mir entweder per ICQ (632749540) oder gleich hier im Forum,
um zusätzliche Details zu besprechen.

Greetz

P.s.: Wenn ihr in einer Raidgilde seid, die bereit wäre mich aufzunehmen und 2-3 in der Woche raidet (ca. 19:30-22:30),
könnte dies euch einen gewissen Vorteil bringen. ;>


----------



## Catilina (5. Mai 2010)

Hallo, ich schreib dann auch mal was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich suche jemanden den ich werben kann, oder einfach jemanden zum hochspielen eines neuen Charakters.

Eigentlich ist mir egal welche Rasse/Klasse/Fraktion, jedoch wär Horde auf Taerar ein Vorteil, dort habe ich meine Chars und kann uns mit Geld und Sonstigem unterstützen. Aber diese Entscheidung bleibt euch überlassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Euer Alter ist mir eigentlich egal, solange ihr euch benehmen könnt, nett seit und sowas. Auch mit totalen Neueinsteigern hätte ich kein Problem, ich bin ein sehr hilfsbereiter Mensch, habe viel Geduld und erkläre euch alles was ihr wissen wollt/sollt/müsst.

Im Moment habe ich viel Zeit, ich kann den ganzen Tag online sein, richte mich was die Zeit anbetrifft also nach Euch. Es gibt nur eine Einschränkung: Ich bin in einer recht guten und aktiven Raidgilde und wir raiden Dienstags/Donnerstags von 19:30 bis 23:00 und Sonntags von 18:30 bis 23:00. Da habe ich also keine Zeit.

Dann noch kurz zu mir: Ich bin 18 Jahre alt, ein Kerl (auch wenn der Name was anderes vermuten lässt) und unterstütze euch so gut es geht. Wie schon gesagt, das Alter spielt für mich keine Rolle, solang ihr einen guten Charakter und Spaß am Spiel habt. (Achja, ob männlein oder weiblein ist auch vollkommen egal)

Teamspeak, Skype etc stell ich natürlich auch zur Verfügung.

Also, wenn ihr Interesse habt, meldet euch bei mir, entweder per PN oder ICQ (333-052-959). Dort können wir dann auch Fragen klären und alles weitere besprechen.

Ich freu mich auf euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## copap (5. Mai 2010)

niemand da der geworben werden möchte?:/


----------



## Denny456 (6. Mai 2010)

_Jemand da der sich werben lassen würde?

Würde gern Allianz auf Nathrezim spielen wegen Main char und Startgold
Spielen würde ich einen Tank (Warri)



Wann? Mir egal - habe derzeit ziemlich viel Zeit..

Was ich erwarte? : 

- Durchhaltevermögen (bis mind. 60)
- Viel Zeit (sollte schon recht fix gehen..)
- Erfahrung
- TS3 / Skype 
- Reife (Alter egal solang ihr euch benehmen könnt :-)..)

Was ich biete? : 

- Mounts (20 / 40 erstmal - vllt(!) auch das erste Flugmount)
- Taschen (Froststoff)
- Geld zum Ausbilden 
- Viel (Online)zeit - sehr variabel..
- Erfahrung in allen Inztanzen 


Wann soll es losgehen? - Wann ihr wollt (so schnell wie möglich!)
Wie lange soll es dauern? - 1 bis max. 2 Wochen (60 oder 80)
Melden könnt ihr euch ingame einfach mal Vitikos anwhispern oder mir hier eine PM schicken
_


----------



## Nordendboy (6. Mai 2010)

suche wen der mit wow anfangen möchte am liebsten auf malygos auf horden seite
habe erfahrung in den meisten instanzen startgold kein problem 
bei interesse /w me


----------



## painschkes (6. Mai 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Jemand da der sich werben lassen würde?
> 
> Würde gern Allianz auf Shattrath spielen (Freund(e) sind auch schon da - wegen ziehen o.ä)..)
> 
> ...



_Immernoch aktuell!_


----------



## ChaosX (6. Mai 2010)

Mein Name ist *Mike* und komme aus *Düsseldorf* und bin *25 Jahre*.
Momentan spiele ich auf dem Server *Die Aldor(RP PvE)* auf Allianz seite:
*80 Druide
80 Magier
80 Jäger
70+ Priester
70+ Schurke
60+ Paladin*

Ich *suche* immer *REIFE* Leute *zum Zocken* oder um *über TS zu labern*.
Habe ein *TeamSpeak 3* Server auf meinem Root der auch von einigen genutzt wird.

Ich suche momentan auch 2 neue Server

1. *PvE Horde* mit mind *Mittlere Bevölkerungs stuffe* und einen *guten ausgleich zwichen Horde und Allianz*.

2. *PvE Allianz* mit mind *Mittlere Bevölkerungs stuffe* und einen *guten ausgleich zwichen Horde und Allianz*.


Die einziehen *Server wo ich nicht hin will* sind *Shatrath, Nethersturm und Festung der Stürme* weil ich durch das LFG Tool dort fast nur Idiot(sry) getroffen habe.
Auserdem brauche ich keine Server wo Anfänger die kein plan vom spiel noch mit GearScore arbeiten, Bei mir kommt es nicht nur auf Equip an sondern auch auf Talent.
Gestern erst ein DK von Nethersturm der sich geweigert hat Frost Präsenz aus zumachen obwoll ich Tank war. 

EDIT:
Wenn ihr *Interesse* habt schreibt mich einfach *über MyBuffed* an


----------



## pingu77 (6. Mai 2010)

pingu77 schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Buffies (;
> 
> Ich wollte mal fragen ob hier jemand ist den ich werben könnte. Ich würde den Server Malygos bevorzugen. Das Volk ist mir egal.
> 
> ...



*Immer noch aktuell. (:*


----------



## Dropz (7. Mai 2010)

Hallo liebe Leute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich suche jemanden,der mich werben kann zur not auch jemanden,den ich werben kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zu mir:

- geistige Reife [&#8730;]
- WoW-Erfahrung [&#8730;]
- der nötige Ehrgeiz [&#8730;]
- Bereitschaft zu sprehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 [&#8730;]

PM für mehr Infos/Planung etc.


----------



## Dado Bojic (7. Mai 2010)

Hallo mein name ist Marsel
ich suche jemanden den ich werben kann auf dem server Mal ´Ganis auf der Allianz 
ich bin 16 jahre alt und spiele jeden tag^^ 
ihr müsst skype haben und mehr eigtl. auch nicht außer die lust am zocken ^^

SKYPE:marsel9705		


MfG Marsel


----------



## Balbora (7. Mai 2010)

Suche jmd zum werben 

Server : Nozdormu
Fraktion : Allianz
Realmpool : Blutdurst

Selber habe genug Spielerfahrungen,kenne ne menge quests und helfe auch gerne(mount etc is natürlich drinnen) und bin eig täglich online  
Ihr solltet nicht immer geistig abwesend sein und zuverlässig sein wenn nötig und min 2mal in der woche online (abmeldungen zählen dazu natürlich nicht)-(die sachen RL sachen müsst ihr selber kaufen)


----------



## lavora123 (7. Mai 2010)

mperalt_bonell@hotmail.com facebook+msn


----------



## Al_xander (7. Mai 2010)

Heyho,

ich suche jmd den ICH werben kann

Server wäre vorläufig Teldrassil / Frostwolf Seiten der Horde
Aber die Wahl bleibt euch überlassen! Ich würde mir dann einen Tank / DD Paladin hochspielen

Was ich euch bieten kann

- 3-jährige Erfahrung
- erläuterungen für die Klasse / Talentbäume / bester Skill / Sockel & Vz.
- Humor (auch zu verschenken ;D )

Was ich von euch erwarte

- selbstbeschaffte Keys bis möglichst bis BC / WotLK
- möglichst geistige Reife
- das du bis 60 / 70 / 80 durchziehst

Was ich euch auf Teldrassil (Allianz) bieten kann

- Gold für die ersten 3 Mounts & Taschen
- Barren für die Berufe Bergbau & Juwelenschleifen
- Instanzen-Zieher

Was ich euch auf Teldrassil (Horde) bieten kann

- Gold für die ersten 2-3 Mounts
- Instanzen-Zieher


Falls ihr Interesse / Rückfragen / Bedürfnise zu WoW Server o.ä.
PN an mich

Wir sehen uns hoffentlich bald in Azeroth

MfG Al_x


----------



## Dado Bojic (7. Mai 2010)

Dado schrieb:


> Hallo mein name ist Marsel
> ich suche jemanden den ich werben kann auf dem server Mal ´Ganis auf der Allianz
> ich bin 16 jahre alt und spiele jeden tag^^
> ihr müsst skype haben und mehr eigtl. auch nicht außer die lust am zocken ^^
> ...



kommt schon meldet euch


----------



## Asti95 (7. Mai 2010)

Hallo mein name ist Marcel
ich suche jemanden den ich werben kann auf dem server Mal ´Ganis auf der Allianz 
ich bin 16 jahre alt und spiele jeden tag^^ 
ihr müsst skype haben und mehr eigtl. auch nicht außer die lust am zocken ^^

SKYPE:marcel9705 


MfG Marcel


----------



## saheri (8. Mai 2010)

Hallo WoW-Szene Community,

ihr wollt eine x53 Reiserakete aber wisst nicht woher ihr die bekommen sollt?
Ich lasse mich von euch Werben, aber nicht einfach so hrhr

Ihr stellt einen Classic und BC Key ich aktiviere diese und anschließend aktviere ich meine Gamecard die direkt vor mich liegt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Können gerne Telefonieren oder im Ts dabei reden, habe damit kein Problem, denn ich möchte niemanden abzocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danach ist es euch überlassen, ob ihr mit mir Leveln wollt oder ob ihr euer eigenes Ding weiterhin durchzieht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich werde auf dem Server Ambossar, Allianz oder Horde und nirgenswo anders. 

Also überlegt es euch, eine (fast) einmalige Chance 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lg


//edit:
Bei einem Angebot, werde ich auf einem anderen Server auch anfangen

schreibt mich einfach per PM, unter diesem Thread, per Msn (nico015@hotmail.de) oder per ICQ (631780239) an


----------



## Omegahar (8. Mai 2010)

Huhu Leute,

Ich suche jemanden den ICH werben kann.

Mein bevorzugter Server wäre Blackhand auf Seiten der Horde.
Aber im Grunde ist die Serverwahl euch überlassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich würde mir einen Pala oder Druiden hochziehn.



*Was ich euch bieten kann*:

- ca. 3-jährige Erfahrung
- Kenntnisse in Skillungen, Equipwahl, Sockelungen etc. bei fast allen Klassen, besonders beim Schurken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


- Kenntnisse in fast allen Instanzen, inkl. Raids
- Kommunikation via Ts3
- eine nette, reife Person 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*
Falls ihr euch für Blackhand(Horde) entscheidet kann ich noch folgendes anbieten*:

- Gold für die ersten 3 Mounts & Taschen, für Berufe skilln, und anderen vllt. benötigten Dingen
- Instanzen-Zieher
- Eventuell anschließend ein Platz in einer sehr guten Raidgilde (ICC 10er Clear, Icc25er 10/12)

Falls ihr Interesse/Fragen oder ähnliches habt könnt ihr euch per PN melden oder mich in MSN adden(dis_aper@hotmail.de)



I'm looking forward to see you in the world of Azeroth

MFG Omegahar/Dennis


----------



## Blaznar (8. Mai 2010)

Hallo ich spiele auf dem server gul'dan allianz und wollte fragen ob hier jemande ist den ich werben kann.

*Was ich von euch erwarte:*

Brained
Kein Kiddy
Ehrgeiz
Kommunikation
*Was ich euch bieten kann:*


Aktivität
Kein Kiddy
Brained
Die Grundreitskills (20,40,60)
Diverse Taschen oder ähnliches
3 Jahre WoW Erfahrung und 2 80iger zum ziehen oder ähnliches

MFG Blaznar


----------



## saheri (8. Mai 2010)

Suche Jemanden der mich Wirbt.
Habe vor neu anzufangen.

Das Problem, ich besitze noch keine Keys 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gamecard allerdings schon.

Also ich bin 20 Jahre und sehr sehr aktiv. Täglich on und hätte vor in ein paar Tagen auch lvl 60 spielen.

Wäre nice wenn ihr einen Classic Key mitbringen könntet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Server sollte Ambossar sein, egal ob Horde oder Allianz

schreibt mich in msn (nico015@hotmail.de) oder per PM hier an.

Mfg


----------



## Rethelion (8. Mai 2010)

Saheri irgendwann reichts.


----------



## saheri (8. Mai 2010)

Und wieso? wenn ich immernoch keinen gefunden hab.. und nun spamm den thread nicht voll sondern schick mir eine pm wenn du was zu sagen hast


----------



## Endrex (8. Mai 2010)

Abend

Ich suche jmd den ich per "werbe einen freund" hochziehen kann
ich besitze 3 level 80iger und somit genug erfahrung fürs schnelle leveln
ich hab charaktere von 20-60 innerhalb 3 tage ohne werbe einen freund gelevelt ... stellt euch vor was man mit werbe einen freund erreichen kann

nein ich will nicht nur 1 60iger hochspielen und dann " getrennte wege cu"
wenn ich euch werben würde , würde ich unter festen zeiten neue Klassen hochspielen

was könnt ihr von mir erwarten?
-Startgold mounts taschen

was will ich von euch?
-geregelte zeiten
-eigenbeschaffene keys
-ehrgeiz mehrere klassen hochzuspielen

added mich unter mastermikescores@hotmail.com oder schreibt mir dort einfach eine email

cu (ts / skype ) bin für alles offen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kazezephyr (8. Mai 2010)

Dado schrieb:


> Hallo mein name ist Marsel
> ich suche jemanden den ich werben kann auf dem server Mal ´Ganis auf der Allianz
> ich bin 16 jahre alt und spiele jeden tag^^
> ihr müsst skype haben und mehr eigtl. auch nicht außer die lust am zocken ^^
> ...



Ja genau und dann sagst du zu und lässt nix mehr von dir hören und wenn man dich anschreibst antwortest du nicht.Fand ich sehr reif von dir.Naja kann hier jedem nur abraten sich auf dich einzulassen.


----------



## Hailtome (8. Mai 2010)

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Hi 
Ich suche jemanden der sich gerne werben lassen würde zwecks schneller lvln und
nicht ganz so alleine sein^^.

*Realm und Fraktion* ist *Egal* allerdings würd sich* Teldrassil(PvE)Horde* besonders anbieten dar ich dort meinen Main hab mit
dem ich uns unterstützen könnte. 

Meine Online-Zeiten sind flexibel und von dir erwarte ichauch keine speziellen Zeiten
Die Können abgesprochen werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich würd Besonders gern was Tankendes oder Heilendes spielen, muss aber nicht sein.
Die Klasse die du spielen willst steht dir offen^^

*Bei Interesse:* *PM oder ICQ 410057969*
*
*
Bis dahin,
viel Spaß und Erfolg[/font]


----------



## Al_xander (8. Mai 2010)

Al_xander schrieb:


> Heyho,
> 
> ich suche jmd den ICH werben kann
> 
> ...




Steht immer noch!


----------



## Daelodon (8. Mai 2010)

Ich suche jemanden den ich werben kann!
Server ist generell egal, bevorzugen würde ich aber Festung der Stürme auf Hordenseite - weil dort eben mein Main ist und ich uns somit bisschen unter die Arme greifen könnte.

Von meinem Levelpartner erwarte ich, dass er nicht nach der Hälfte aufgibt sondern das ganze mindestens bis lvl 60 durchzieht. 
Desweiteren sollten natürlich die entsprechenden Keys für Classic/BC/Wotlk selbstständig besorgt werden, kosten ja nicht mehr die welt.
Ihr solltet auch ein gewisses Maß an geistiger Reife mitbringen. 

Ich kann bieten:
- Diverse 80er 
- weitläufige Raiderfahrung, im aktuellen Content relativ erfolgreich 
- Tips im Hinblick auf Questorte, Sockelungen, Skillungen
- Finanzielle Unterstützung (mounts, rüstung etc)
- Craftitems für lowlvl (habe die meisten berufe auf irgend einem char hochgeskillt)
- Erfahrung in allen Instanzen
- Nette Leute von Freundesliste / Gilde die auch bereit sind mal die ein oder andere Ini zu ziehen


Ich würde mir entweder einen Schamanen oder Druiden hochspielen - du hast natürlich die freie Wahl

Interesse? Einfach eine PN an mich schreiben


----------



## nussimaster (9. Mai 2010)

moin da sich niemand gemeldet den ich werben kann spiele ich aleine jetzt mein twink hoch

wer doch noch lust hat nähere infos bei mir per pm oder ihr im forum 

MFG nussimaster


----------



## Linostar (9. Mai 2010)

Hallo liebe buffed.de Community,

ich suche jemand, der in World of Warcraft mal reinschnuppern möchte.
Spiele auf seiten der Allianz auf einem Normalen Server.
Biete Ts/Skype
Hilfe bei Klassenfragen, Quests oder ähnlcihes
sowie Gold im 5 stelligen Bereich, wenn ihr 2 Monate spielt und ich das Reittier erhalte.

Dies ist alles wirklich ernst gemeint, ich bitte euch keine "Flames" hier reinzuschreiben.


Mit frendlichen grüßen
Lino


----------



## Dado Bojic (10. Mai 2010)

Hallo ich suche jemanden den ich werben kann auf dem SERVER ARTHAS auf der seite der horde.
Ich habe einen 80ger und noch viele 70ger twinks .
Habe in den nächsten wochen urlaub und suche auch einen der schnell hochkommen möchte.
Also meldet euch.

SKYPE: dado4747	
MSN: dadobojic@live.de
oder PN.


----------



## Bingbongbing (10. Mai 2010)

Hallo ihr lieben liebenden :>

Ich suche jemanden, den ich werben kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was ich dir biete: 

-200g Startgold

-4 20er Taschen

-1 1/2 Jahre WoW erfahrung

-Zeitliche Flexibilität

- Ahnung vom spiel

- TS Server kann von mir gestellt werden



Was ich von dir erwarte:

* Ein wenig erfahrung ( ist aber auch gar kein problem, wenn du keine hast, bin sehr geduldig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

* Jemanden, der nicht nach lvl 20 aufhört, sondern bis lvl 80 mit zieht

* Jemanden, der spaß an zusammen erarbeiteten erfolgen hat


Habe ich dein interesse geweckt?
Dann kontaktier mich doch einfach hier per PM


Ich freu mich auf DICH! 

Bing


----------



## Dropz (10. Mai 2010)

Dado schrieb:


> Hallo ich suche jemanden den ich werben kann auf dem SERVER ARTHAS auf der seite der horde.
> Ich habe einen 80ger und noch viele 70ger twinks .
> Habe in den nächsten wochen urlaub und suche auch einen der schnell hochkommen möchte.
> Also meldet euch.
> ...



Ist Arthas nich weitgehend "tot" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?


----------



## Gurengar (10. Mai 2010)

Hey ich spiele auf Frostwolf und suche einen Gilde. Mein Main ist ein Elementarschamane mit dem ich 10/12 xp habe und ein gear von ungefähr icc 10er stand ( average item level 250). Ich spiele diesen Charackter seit 1 Jahr und kenne mich sehr gut mit der Klasse aus. Ich war schon in einer Raidgilde, die ich aber wegen Unstimmigkeiten verlassen haben. Wenn ihr Fragen habt oder wenn ihr MICH sucht dann schreibt mir eine PN oder schreibt mich im Spiel unter ,, Gurê´´ an. Einem TS-Gespräch steht auch nichts im Wege.

MFG Gure


----------



## Mäuserich (11. Mai 2010)

Hallo liebe buffies!

Ich suche 2 Mitstreiter die Lust haben sich mit mir den kleinen Murkimus zu holen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was wir dafür tun müssen?

Schritt 1:
Für das Arenaturnier 2010 anmelden. Die Teilnahmegebühr beträgt 15,00 &#8364;. Ich bin bereits angemeldet.

Schritt 2:
Ein 3 vs 3 Arenateam erstellen.

Schritt 3:
In den letzten 4 Wochen insgesamt 50 gewertete Matches abliefern.
Und jetzt der Clou: die müssen wir nicht mal gewinnen, blosse Anwesenheit reicht.

Was ich von euch erwarte:


TS 3 inkl. funktionierendem Headset/Micro
Keine Afk-Matches: auch wenn ich selbst der PvP-Noob vor dem Herrn bin und kaum Ahnung von der Arena hab möchte ich zumindest versuchen die Kämpfe möglichst ernsthaft angehen und nicht nur das wehrlose Opfer spielen um die 50 Matches hinter mich zu bringen.
Spass an der Sache!
experimentierfreude
eine gewisse Grundkenntniss eurer bevorzugten Klasse und der WoW-Mechanik allgemein wäre schön
Ich würde gern den Heiler des Teams spielen, bevorzugt Diszi-Priester oder Holy-Pala, Baum wäre aber auch eine Option.
Generell bin ich ausser Schamanen aber auch jeder anderen Klasse und Ausrichtung gegenüber offen wenn einer von euch gerne heilen möchte.

Kontakt per PM hier im Forum!


----------



## Serdradox (11. Mai 2010)

*Suche interessierten WoW-Neuanfänger*

*[Vorwort]*
Wie wohl auch viele andere hier, bin ich auf der Suche nach einer interessierten Person, die doch Lust hätte mit World of Warcraft anzufangen und es dann auch entsprechend "weiterzuspielen". World of Warcraft an sich, kann man als ein ziemlich Facettenreiches aber auch je nach Art des Spielers als Zeitintensives Hobby ansehen. Dennoch sollte dies keine Neulinge abschrecken sondern motivieren mit einer Helfenden Hand in das Spielgeschehen einzusteigen.

*[Über mich [Spielgeschehen]]*
Mein interesse an WoW beginnt vor ca. 2 Jahren [vielleicht auch ein wenig mehr] und ich muss sagen, dass es doch, vorallem im Sozialenaspekt, mit wenigen anderen Spielen mithalten kann. Allerdings habe ich diese Zeit nicht durchgängig gespielt sondern auch die ein oder andere größere Pause zwischendurch eingelegt. Zur Zeit spiele ich auf dem Server Frostmourne auf der Seite der Allianz mit einem Gnomen Schurken.

*[Über mich [Persönlich]]*
Ich selbst bin momentan 18 Jahre alt und gehe noch zur Schule. Ich bin hilfsbreit [vorallem was PC-technische Probleme angeht] und allgemein auch sehr Informatik interessiert. Generell ist mein Pc "dauer an" allerdings sollte man das nicht damit gleichsetzten, dass ich auch ständig "vorhanden" bin ;D.

*[Was ich erwarte]*
- Jemand der aktiv und mit Interesse auf Frostmourne über meinen "Werbt einen Freund"-Key anfangen würde.
- Natürlich auch die Erweiterung des Accounts auf einen vollwertigen WoW Account

*[Was ich biete]*
- Kleines Startkapital zu Beginn [irgendwann muss man auf eigenen Beinen stehen, daher auch nur ein Startkapital]
- Eine helfende Hand und Unterstützung bei Problemen [Quests / Berufswahl / Dungeons / etc.]
- Die ein oder andere Tasche [je größer der Inventarplatz umso weniger muss weggeworfen werden um Platz zu schaffen]
- Hilfe bei Level Fragen / Problemen
- Einen aktiven Spieler

*[Schlusswort]*
Zum Schluss lässt sich sagen, dass ich hoffe, dass ich euch doch mit meinem Text "angesprochen" habe und wohl bei dem ein oder anderen [der ein oder anderen] Interesse geweckt habe in die Welt von World of Warcraft einzutauchen. Sollte also euer Interesse vorhanden sein, so könnt ihr mich wohl am Besten über ICQ kontaktieren: 211377410 bzw. per PM hier im Forum ;D

MfG
Serdradox


----------



## Desmondio (11. Mai 2010)

Ich suche jemanden den ich "Werben" kann weil ich die Rakete möchte.

Welchen Server und welche Klasse du zocken willst ist mir egal, ich werde das Passende Gegenstück dazu erstellen um dir das schnelle lvln zu ermöglichen.

60 Tage Gamtimecard bekommste von mir gestellt.

Kontakt per PN hier.

Mfg Desmo


----------



## biemi (12. Mai 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> <br />Ist Arthas nich weitgehend &quot;tot&quot; <img src='http://www.buffed.de/forum/public/style_emoticons/buffed/tongue.gif' class='bbc_emoticon' alt='
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


<br /><br /><br />

Arthas ist nicht Tot! Ist ein echt netter Server, kenn ihn jedoch nur von Allianz Seite.

Btw ich suche wen den ich werben kann!

Server: Arthas
Fraktion: Allianz oder auch Horde (Auf Allianz-Seite kann ich Gold + Taschen etc. zur verfügung stellen)
Klasse: Ich selbst werden einen Dudu spielen, was ihr auf 60 Spielen wollt ist egal.

Sollte es gut funktionieren können es auch  2-3 60er werden.
Kann auch noch TS3 zur Verfügung stellen und biete Onlinzeiten von 15:30 - 19:00 (Werktags) und am Wochenende natürlich auch einige Stunden am Tag die jedoch varrieren können.

Meldet euch am besten hier im Forum mittels einer Nachricht an mich und wir können weitere Infos per Skype/Msn klären.


Mfg
biemi


----------



## Dema-v2 (13. Mai 2010)

Hey Buffies,
hier ist jemand der sich werben lässt!
(Keys etc besorg ich natürlich selbst)

Einige Punkte die Du vorher durchlesen solltest bevor du mich pmst:

Ich möchte definitiv mehrere Chars auf lvL 60 haben bevor ich weiterquesten werde.
Der Server ist mir soweit egal aber es sollte kein Geisterserver sein sprich in den Hauptstädten müsste schon was los sein.


Habt ihr Freunde die uns durch Instanzen ziehen? 
Top genau das will ich nämlich..gezogen werden=)

Du bist in einer RaidGilde? 
Gut ich such eine!

Du betreibst PvP und hast Erfahrung?
Gut ich wills betreiben und hab wenig Erfahrung!

Du bist unter 20? 
Nein ich werde mich nicht Werben lassen!

Du bist eine Frau?
Oh toll, is mir relativ latte solang du kein unnötiges Drama verursachst!

Du bist 20+ hast ein Headset,Ts2-3, deine Stimme klingt entspannt, niveau is dir kein Fremdwort genauso wie Reife, gegen 1-2 schmutzige Witze hast du nichts, bist abends online, hast eine Freundin die ebenfalls hübsche Freundinnen hat?
Ja komm schreib mich an.!


Um das alles nochmal kurz zu fassen, lest euch die letzten Seiten durch es is immer das selbe!
Ich will mehrere 60er,gezogen werden und vll sogar die Frau fürs leben finden xD


----------



## Cyntia16 (13. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

Da ich WoW mal testen will such ich jemanden der micht wirbt.(Werde denn ersten Monat aufjedenfall bezahlen)- Am besten auch fürs zusammen spielen (Muss aber nicht sein gern auch jemand der nur das Mount will mit achievment) und eine helfende Hand zu haben. Server ist mir relativ egal . Sehr nett wär nur das ihr noch nen Classic Key übrig habt. (Ihr kriegt ja auch einen frei Monat und ein seltenes Mount dazu ) Bei intresse bitte pn an mich am besten mit icq nr. (Aber auch kein muss)

Schönen Männertag noch.


----------



## Al_xander (13. Mai 2010)

Heyho,

suche jmd den ICH werben kann

Server wäre vorläufig Teldrassil Allianz/ Horde / Frostwolf Horde
Aber die Wahl bleibt euch überlassen! Ich würde mir dann einen Tank / DD Paladin hochspielen

Was ich euch bieten kann

- 3-jährige Erfahrung
- erläuterungen für die Klasse / Talentbäume / bester Skill / Sockel & Vz.
- Humor (auch zu verschenken ;D )

Was ich von euch erwarte

- selbstbeschaffte Keys bis möglichst bis BC / WotLK
- möglichst geistige Reife
- das du bis 60 / 70 / 80 durchziehst

Was ich euch auf Teldrassil (Allianz & Horde) bieten kann

- Gold für die ersten 2/3 Mounts & Taschen
- Instanzen-Zieher


Falls ihr Interesse / Rückfragen / Bedürfnise zu WoW z.B. Server o.ä. habt
PN an mich

Wir sehen uns hoffentlich bald in Azeroth

MfG Al_x


----------



## Olliruh (14. Mai 2010)

Suche für meinen Gnom-Schurken(lvl30) twink auf Perenolde einen Levelpartner will meinen schurken möglichst schnell aber auch entspannt auf 80 bringen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wenn wer bock hat ich bin immer zwischen 19 u 22.30 on 
vllt meldet sich wer 
Name : Heikê
ist zwar nicht mein richtiger name sondern der name der mutter meines besten freundes aber das ägert ihn immer so schön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gidgnömm (15. Mai 2010)

Hallo, ich suche jemanden der sich von mir werben lässt oder einfach nur einen neuen Charakter mit mir erstellen möchte.


Serverlackrock
Main: 80 Hexer

Momentan bin ich mit einem Freund verbunden, welcher aber nicht sehr oft da ist, ich suche am besten jemanden der ab und an mit mir spielen möchte. D.h einfach ab und zu entspannt ein paar Dungeons machen.
Wenn jemand geworben werden möchte bin ich natürlich auch bereit einfach ein paar Tage mit ihm auf 60 zu leveln, was nicht allzu lange dauern würde.
Gold, Erfahrung etc. soweit vorhanden.

für weitere Informationen einfach PM
icq: 357120894
Skype:gidgnoemm
___
Jan


----------



## Rudi TD (16. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

Ich suche jemanden der *mich wirbt*.


Fraktion: Auf jeden Fall Horde.

Server: Eigentlich egal, sollte aber ein PvP-Server sein.

Chars: Als erstes möchte ich einen Char auf 80 spielen, danach auf jeden Fall noch ein paar Chars zumindest auf 60 bringen, dann auch gerne auf einem anderen Server oder auf Allianz-Seite.

Ziel sollte auf jeden Fall das schnelle erreichen der maximal Stufe sein.


Was auf jeden Fall vorhanden sein sollte:

- Treue
- Zuverlässigkeit
- Ein gewisses "Ehrgefühl"
- Wille das ganze auch durchzuziehen
- Eine gewisse "geistige Reife"
- Erfahrung im Spiel
- Zeit (!)
- Skype
- Geskillte "Rechtschreibung"

- Taschen
- Startkapital
- Gold für diverse Reitskills / Mounts / Dual-specc (inkl. episches Fliegen sowie "Kaltwetterflug" zumindest für den ersten Char).


*Die Keys werde ich stellen.
*

Starten wird das ganze aber nicht vor nächsten Dienstag (18. Mai).

Bei Interesse bitte per PN melden.


----------



## Warlockguy (16. Mai 2010)

Hi wollte mal WoW wieder ganz von vorne anfangen und mich deshalb werben lassen. Bin für das schnelle Lvln etwa immer nach 14.00 Uhr am spielen. Wer interesse hat oder mich direkt werben will (fals das geht!?) kann mich unter *lar.kru@web.de* kontaktieren. Server und Fraktion ist mir unwichtig, wobei ich nicht so gerne RP bin. Bei der Klasse dachte ich an Krieger


----------



## Dyndaemon (16. Mai 2010)

Suche jemanden den ich Werben kann und zusamm lvln kann, werde ihm helfen etc pp, wer interesse hat bitte mit meail melden an razorlake@hotmail.de und dem betreff: WoW Werben.


----------



## Al_xander (16. Mai 2010)

Al_xander schrieb:


> Heyho,
> suche jmd den ICH werben kann
> 
> Server wäre vorläufig Teldrassil Allianz/ Horde / Frostwolf Horde
> ...



Steht immer noch let there be rockz!


----------



## Debrek (17. Mai 2010)

Hi,
Suche jemanden der lust auf werbt einen freund hat ! ( wichtig ich werbe )
Ziel ist es 4 60er hochzuziehen ! server khaz´goroth
Online zeiten mo-do 14-00 uhr 
Bei interesse
skypename : Drogengroupi

einfach melden freue mich schon auf mich !!!

Wichtig noch : ihr müst euch mindestens ersten WoW teil holen !


----------



## Rudi TD (17. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

Ich suche jemanden der *mich wirbt*.


Fraktion: Auf jeden Fall Horde.

Server: Eigentlich egal, sollte aber ein PvP-Server sein.

Chars: Als erstes möchte ich einen Char auf 80 spielen, danach auf jeden Fall noch ein paar Chars zumindest auf 60 bringen, dann auch gerne auf einem anderen Server oder auf Allianz-Seite.

Ziel sollte auf jeden Fall das schnelle erreichen der maximal Stufe sein.


Was auf jeden Fall vorhanden sein sollte:

- Treue
- Zuverlässigkeit
- Ein gewisses "Ehrgefühl"
- Wille das ganze auch durchzuziehen
- Eine gewisse "geistige Reife"
- Erfahrung im Spiel
- Zeit (!)
- Skype
- Geskillte "Rechtschreibung"

- Taschen
- Startkapital
- Gold für diverse Reitskills / Mounts / Dual-specc (inkl. episches Fliegen sowie "Kaltwetterflug" zumindest für den ersten Char).


*Die Keys werde ich stellen.
*

Starten wird das ganze aber nicht vor nächsten Dienstag (18. Mai).

Bei Interesse bitte per PN melden.


----------



## DarknessShadow (17. Mai 2010)

Rudi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich suche jemanden der *mich wirbt*.
> 
> ...



Ich kann dich werben, wenn du mir deine E-Mail sagst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Zu mir:
Spiele auf einem PvP-Server (natürlich Horde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
Habe 2 80iger einer schon mit gutem eq der andere hat aber noch kein eq um überhaupt hc inis zu gehen xD^^



Wieso Zeit mit ! ? Wie viel Zeit sollte man denn deiner Meinung nach haben ?


----------



## Don-Promillo (17. Mai 2010)

Moin,

Ich suche jemanden der mich werben kann

Server ist mir relativ egal bloß nicht Frostwolf

Was ich euch bieten kann

- 2-jährige Erfahrung
- Zeit
- durch hallte vermögen


Was ich von euch erwarte

- geistige Reife (muss nicht unbedingt 18 sein)
- Zeit (nicht nur eine Stunde am tag)
- Gold für taschen,skills,reittiere sowie episches fliegen

Den key stelle nartürlich ich


Intresse geweckt?PM an mich


----------



## jase03 (17. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

Ich suche jemanden der *mich wirbt*.


Fraktion: Egal

Server: Eigentlich egal, sollte aber ein PvP-Server sein.

Ziel sollte auf jeden Fall das schnelle erreichen der maximal Stufe sein.


Was auf jeden Fall vorhanden sein sollte:

- Treue
- Zuverlässigkeit
- Wille das ganze auch durchzuziehen
- Eine gewisse "geistige Reife"
- Erfahrung im Spiel
- Zeit (!)

- Taschen
- Startkapital


*Die Keys werde ich stellen.
*

Am Besten jemanden der schon heute zeit hat bzw möglichst spät abends. ich arbeite nämlich in der regel von 15-23:30


----------



## Looklikerainbow (17. Mai 2010)

Suche jemanden der lust hat mit mir gemeinsam zu twinken und inis gehen. Es wäre auch nicht schlecht wen ich einen zum werben finden würde. Ich spiele auf dem erver area 52 auf horden seiten.   
wär nett wen  sich einer per pn bei mir melden würde für weiter infos   
P.S. bin meist von 17 bis 24 uhr on ^^


----------



## saheri (17. Mai 2010)

@Jase03

Hast Pm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rudi TD (17. Mai 2010)

jase03 schrieb:


> [...]



Ein sehr dreister Fall von Urherberrechtsverletzung.
Schäm dich! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Runescapeman (18. Mai 2010)

suche auch jemanden den ich werben kann 
spiele eine alli auf dem server khaz'goroth
biete hilfe, gold, reittiere und noch mehr sachen bei bedarf^^
pls pn schicken


----------



## Karasuke (19. Mai 2010)

Hallo!
Ich suche jemanden, den ich werben könnte.
Ich biete eigentlich den üblichen Standard und erwarte auch den üblichen Standard.
Euer neues Zuhause wird dann der Server "Tirion" sein auf Seiten der Horde.
Ihr solltet auf jedenfall aktuelle Keys haben!
Was ich bieten kann:
Zeit, Raiderfahrung, Geduld, Humor, Gold.

Der Rest ist eigentlich euch überlassen.

Wer Interesse hat, melde sich per PM.


----------



## Claudius176 (19. Mai 2010)

Moin,
ich suche jemanden der mich werben kann.

Server:wenn es geht ein RP server jedoch kein muss

Fraktion:Am besten Allianz


Was ich bieten kann:
- 3 Jahre wow Erfahrung
- viel Zeit
- Humor
- Geistige Reife
- Key 
- sofortiger anfang

Was du mitbringen solltest:
- Zeit
- Gold für skills,taschen,mounts
- Geistige Reife
- Durch hallte vermögen


 Bei Intresse PM an mich


----------



## Chiary (19. Mai 2010)

Guten Tag zusammen,

ich suche jemanden der *mich werben* würde.
Bevor jetzt aber von 100 möchlichen Leuten gleich 99 "Hier, ich!" brüllen, bitte erst den nachfolgenden Text lesen, Danke.

Den Classic-Key bringe ich selbst mit. Und auch nur den Classic.
Das bedeutet nicht das ich von Dir weitere Keys haben möchte sondern sagt lediglich aus, *leveln von 1-60*.

Der *Server* ( PvE/PvP ) ist mir *egal*, aber *Allianz* sollte es sein.
Einzige *Ausnahme: Norgannon*, da würde ich auch Horde spielen.

*Was ich erwarte:*
- Zuverlässigkeit in Absprachen und Uhrzeiten
- ein gewisses kommunikatives Niveau
- 4x 16er Taschen je gespieltem Char ( 18er wären schön, müssen aber nicht und 20er sind überzogen )
- Lvl 20 Reitskillkosten & 1 Mount
- Startgold je gespieltem Char in Höhe von 150 Gold
- gemeinsames leveln, oder, wenn Du selbst nicht leveln willst und es Dir nur um die geschenkten Lvl und die Rakete geht erwarte ich:
- mindestens 2 Charakter werden intensiv durch deinen Main durch Instanzen gezogen bis sie Lvl 60 erreicht haben ( meine Vorzugsvariante wenn ich ehrlich bin ^^ )

*Das biete ich Dir:
*- 4 Jahre WoW Erfahrung, benötige also keine Einweisungen, Ratschläge oder gar Guides
- viel Spaß am Spiel ( und somit die Sicherheit nicht nach 20 Lvl abzubrechen )
- eine gehörige Portion Humor
- den Classic-Key samt 2 Monaten Spielzeit, wobei der 2. Monat erst bezahlt wird wenn ( bei gemeinsamen levlen ) 1 Charakter oder beim Ziehen 2 Charakter Level 60 erreicht haben.
- dadurch das Du mich wirbst sowohl den Freimonat und das Mount ( Rakete )
- selbständiges leveln wenn mal Wartezeiten aufkommen sollten ( bei der "Ziehen" Methode )

*Onlinezeiten:*
Ich bin voll berufstätig und habe 2 Kinder ( 31 Jahre, weiblich und vergeben ).
Das bedeutet schonmal grundsätzlich das ich immer erst um 19.00Uhr online komme. In der Regel bleibe ich dann bis 23.00-23.30Uhr online.
Das gilt von Montags bis Freitags, Ausnahmen ( auf BEIDEN Seiten ) gehören natürlich dazu, man hat ja auch sowas wie ein RL ^^
Die Wochenenden würde ich mir gern freihalten, nur in Absprache verplanen.

*Von mir geplante Klassen:*
Mir schweben da Schamane und/oder Priester vor, wäre aber auch Mage und/oder Hexer nicht abgeneigt ( je nach Server/Fraktion ) und der von Dir gewählten Lvl-Methode.

Wenn Du jetzt noch zu den "Hier, ich" rufenden Leuten gehörst, dann melde Dich bitte hier per PN, stell Dich kurz vor und schildere mir, in verständlichen Sätzen, wie Du Dir ein Zusammenspiel vorstellen würdest.

LG
Chi


----------



## Runescapeman (19. Mai 2010)

Ich suche jemanden, den *ich werben* kann,
anders als bei den meisten anderen läuft das bei mir so ab^^:

falls ihr einen alli auf dem server Khaz'goroth erstellt, biete ich euch 2 Jahre Erfahrung,
den Eintritt in eine sehr freundliche FUN-Gilde^^, hin und wieder Unterstützung
mit meinem 80er beim lvln oder ziehe euch durch instanzen und vor allem *5000 Gold!!!*(sobald 
ihr 2 Monate bezahlt und ich die Rakete kriege^^)

ganz wichtig: ich werde *nicht* mit euch zusammen lvln, weil ich mir keinen neuen char erstellen werde.

ihr könnt euch natürlich auch einen char auf einem anderen server erstellen, aber da kann ich euch nur 
meine Erfahrung bieten, weil mein ganzes Gold auf Khaz'goroth ist^^

also meldet euch *per PN*, falls ihr mein Angebot annehmt^^


----------



## Nyto (19. Mai 2010)

Hallo zusammen!
Auch ich suche jemanden, der sich werben lassen würde.
Ich spiele auf dem Server Echsenkessel auf Seiten der Horde und suche dementsprechend jemanden, der sich werben lassen würde um mit mir dort zu leveln.
Ich biete euch Erfahrung und auch Gold für Skills, Reiten etc. ist kein Problem.
Solltet ihr euch angesprochen fühlen schreibt mir einfach ne PM und man kann sich ja noch über alles weitere unterhalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


TS, Skype ICQ sind vorhanden, damit man sich auch vorher mal kennenlernen kann^^
lg


----------



## ASSault (20. Mai 2010)

- -


----------



## Borusse92 (20. Mai 2010)

*Hallo liebe Buffcomunity!

Ich suche jemanden den ich Werben kann!


Was biete ich:

- Ich zahle euch 1-2 Monat, weil ich das mount gerne Hätte.

- 5 Jährige Erfahrung

- Geistige Reife

- Ventrilo - Skype

- Gold pro 60 -> 1500

- Gerne auch 4-5 80er , habe viel Zeit

- Da ich in einer Raidgilde bin, habe ich 1-2 x die Woche Raid. Sprich von 19- maximal 24 Uhr! Bis content clear ist.

- Erläuterung zu jeder Klasse/Skills/Instanzen u.s.w

- Twinkraid bei meiner Gilde wenn Equip ein wenig gut ist. ( 9/12 Hm Twinkraid 12/12 Hm Mainraid 10/25 )

- Jeden Tag Zeit!

- und und und


Was ich suche:

- Mindesten Classic Key! 

- Geistige Reife sollte vorhanden sein ( Alter egal )

- Jemanden der Zeit hat, aber ich passe mich gerne an.

- Jemand der das Leveln durchzieht und nicht nach 1-2 Level keine Lust mehr hat.

- Skype / Ventrilo ( nicht zwingend )

- Und und und!


Interesse geweckt? Dann PM oder Icq - 246-832-507!

Hoffe auf schnelle Antworten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*


----------



## Runescapeman (20. Mai 2010)

Ich suche jemanden, den *ich werben* kann,
anders als bei den meisten anderen läuft das bei mir so ab^^:

falls ihr einen alli auf dem server Khaz'goroth erstellt, biete ich euch 2 Jahre Erfahrung,
den Eintritt in eine sehr freundliche FUN-Gilde^^, hin und wieder Unterstützung
mit meinem 80er beim lvln oder ziehe euch durch instanzen und vor allem *5000 Gold!!!*(sobald 
ihr 2 Monate bezahlt und ich die Rakete kriege^^)

ganz wichtig: ich werde *nicht* mit euch zusammen lvln, weil ich mir keinen neuen char erstellen werde.

ihr könnt euch natürlich auch einen char auf einem anderen server erstellen, aber da kann ich euch nur 
meine Erfahrung bieten, weil mein ganzes Gold auf Khaz'goroth ist^^

also meldet euch *per PN*, falls ihr mein Angebot annehmt^^


----------



## demarvin (20. Mai 2010)

Hey ich suche auf dem Server Festung der Strüme einen Gleichgesinnten der Lust am Spiel hatt und mit mir Twinken möchte weil es einfach alleine sehr Langweilig ist.. Fraktion Horde

Was ich biete: Genug Zeit, Motivation, Ts3 Server, 

Was ich erwarte: Jemanden sehr auch genug zeit mitbringt , der Spaß am Spiel hatt , Eine person mit einer Gewissen Geistigen Reife..

Erreichen Könnt ihr mich über Icq 399369169 

ich hoffe das man bald zusammen spielen kann 

Mfg demarvin


----------



## Dado Bojic (20. Mai 2010)

hallo ich suche jemanden den ich werben kann auf dem server shattrath HORDE 
habe einen kollegen der uns hochziehn könnte und werde demjenigen 2 monate gametime schenken wenn er 60 ist


----------



## ASSault (20. Mai 2010)

--


----------



## schmusaekater (21. Mai 2010)

Hallo Leute,

also ich möchte einfach nur jemanden hier bei buffed treffen, mit dem ich einen Chara von 1-80 leveln kann und wenn jemand zeit hat JEDE einzelne Quest mit erledigen würde. Denn ich hab bock mal ALLE queste die es so gibt zu machen .
Bin aus Ahlen und 26. HORDE oder ALLI ist egal Rasse Geschlecht Alter auch von 8 -88 alles gern gesehen bin Flexibel.
Teamspeak vorhanden. Hab aber noch nicht soviel erfahrung mit WOW bin erst bis lvl 45 gekommen. Server relativ egal. Raids und Instanzen gerne alle mitnehmen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wer interesse hat kann sich ja per MSN melden oder dort eine Email hinsenden. Bin übrigens männlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber das is glaub ich egal hoffe ich mal .
Boyofthenowhere@hotmail.de meine MSN Adresse

Lieben Gruss und würd miuch freuen jemanden zu finden der lust hat.Zeit hab ich Genug Morgens Mittags abends nachts alles möglich bin flexibel.

Edit. Auch per PM können gerne nachrichten eintreffen


----------



## apfelshorle (21. Mai 2010)

Hey!
Ich suche wen, den ich werben kann, um auf einem neuen Server (amliebsten im Realmpool "Blutdurst" auf nem PvP Server") anzufangen.
Amliebsten würde ich Horde spielen, Allianz ist aber auch ok, dann mach ich mal was neues.
Also wenn jemand Lust hat, einfach mal ne PN an mich schreiben

MfG
Apföl


----------



## Selka (21. Mai 2010)

Hallo liebe Buffedleser 
Ich suche jemanden denn ich Werben kann wir würden etwa auf Dalvengyr Allianz spielen oder auf Terrordar Horde .
Ich richte mich sowohl in den Zeiten ( Onlinezeiten) als auch nach der Klassse komplett nach euch .
Ich würde euch Alle Mounts Zahlen ja alle Mounts auch Epic fliegen 
Wir leveln wann ihr wollt und wie ihr wollt ( PvP oder Inis ziehen oder ganz normal qsten )

Wer sich angesprochen fühlt einfach bei mir melden klären alles anderes Später über PM oder skype (Skype:troozle)


----------



## Runescapeman (22. Mai 2010)

Ich suche jemanden, den *ich werben* kann,
anders als bei den meisten anderen läuft das bei mir so ab^^:

falls ihr einen alli auf dem server Khaz'goroth erstellt, biete ich euch 2 Jahre Erfahrung,
den Eintritt in eine sehr freundliche FUN-Gilde^^, hin und wieder Unterstützung
mit meinem 80er beim lvln oder ziehe euch durch instanzen und vor allem *5000 Gold!!!*(sobald 
ihr 2 Monate bezahlt und ich die Rakete kriege^^)

ganz wichtig: ich werde *nicht* mit euch zusammen lvln, weil ich mir keinen neuen char erstellen werde.

ihr könnt euch natürlich auch einen char auf einem anderen server erstellen, aber da kann ich euch nur 
meine Erfahrung bieten, weil mein ganzes Gold auf Khaz'goroth ist^^

also meldet euch *per PN*, falls ihr mein Angebot annehmt^^


----------



## Selka (22. Mai 2010)

Auch nicht Schlecht du willst jemanden werben aber nicht mit ihm leveln das ergibt keinen Sinn .
Und vorallem du willst jemaden nach dem er alleine Gelevelt hat und sich eine Gamecard für 26euro gekauft hat 5000 Gold geben ???
Nur mal so ne kleine Nebenrechnung :
Bei einer normalen Goldkauf Seite kosten ca 10000 Gold 26 Euro (abweichung möglich kommt auch die Seite an )
Also das Grundspiel kostet meines Wissen 12.99 und denn noch die Gamecard 26.00
Das macht bei mir 38.99 euro für 5000 Gold ???
Also im großem und ganzen ergibt das kein sinn Du willst also jemanden mit lächerlich 5k Gold abspeisen und er macht die arbeit ???
OMG wer da mit macht ist ganz klar durch mit der Weld aber naja ich wünsche dir trozdem viel glück .


----------



## convisions (22. Mai 2010)

Hi,



ich und meine Freundin wollen auch mal wieder reinschnuppern,
aber erstmal reinschnuppern, bevor wir uns wieder binden *lach*


  wir suchen deshlb jemanden, der uns mit "Rolle der Wiederauferstehung" beglückt.


lg


conv


----------



## convisions (22. Mai 2010)

Hmmm,
wirklich schade....

wir haben beide WotLK-ACC und da schein die Rolle wohl nicht zu funktionieren.

wirklich sehr sehr schade... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HolyHands (22. Mai 2010)

Gelöscht.


----------



## Pepitoz (22. Mai 2010)

HolyHands hast ne Pm bekommen ;-)


----------



## Dyndaemon (23. Mai 2010)

Suche jmd den ich werben kann, spiele auf dem server Sen'Jin, fraktion horde(mein main: Ðyñdæmøñ ) aber habe auch nichts dagegen auf ally zu spieln, der server  ist pve. Ich biete: Taschen, Startkapital von 200g, Zuverlässigkeit, Gold für mounts und Reitfertigkeit, einen "zieher" für inis bei bedarf und zu letz jede menge spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Was ich erwarte: Classic-Key, den willen das durchzuziehn bis min stufe 60, nen gewisses verhalten(kein flamen beleidigen spammen oder ähnliche) und nen guten humor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . zeiten um zusamm zu spieln von mir aus: Mo, Die, Mi, So: 14-16Uhr / 18-22Uhr ; Do: 17/18-22Uhr ; Fr, Sa: 14Uhr-Open End. Freue mich auf Nachrichten von euch.


----------



## Eulun97 (23. Mai 2010)

Hallo

Ich suche jemanden den ich werben kann und ihn eventuell in WoW einführen kann ich habe genug spielerfahrung und kann ein TS bieten und bin stolzer gildenleiter einer kleinen aber netten gilde

Ich biete KEINE KEYs aber werde liebend gerne auf dem server Alexstrasza auf Allianz mit euch levenl was auch immer ihr wollt

Ich lege wert auf spaß und ein halbwegs erwachsenes VERHALTEN!!! und werde gerne aushelfen mti euch lvln und co

Ich werde eventuell die eine oder anere tasche organisieren aber kein großes startkapital hinlegen bei großen reisen werde ich zur not (kleines mount werde ich zur verfügung stellen) meinen DK auspacken welcher mit mammut ausgerüstet ist und gerne die rakete hätte.

bitte schreibt mit eine PM hoffe wir haben spaß und können in WoW gemeinsam viel unternehmen und erleben


----------



## sixninety69 (23. Mai 2010)

Hey 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich suche jemanden, den ich werben kann! Ich möchte mir bevor das Addon rauskommt, noch einen Jäger/Magier/Priester oder Schamanen auf Stufe 60 oder höher hochspielen! Ich hab bereits zu BC jemanden geworben und ein schickes Zehvra bekommen, kenn mich also aus... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich spiele seit WoW Classic auf Kult der Verdammten, Horde! Ich hab bereits Krieger, Druide, Hexenmeister, Todesritter und Paladin auf Stufe 80! Die Questgebiete kenn ich alle auswendig mittlerweile, ich weiß also genau welche Quests sich lohnen und wie man sie in einer effizienten Reihenfolge erledigt, damit man möglichst schnell das nächste Level erreicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich stell euch 4x 18er Taschen und 1000 Gold Taschengeld zur Verfügung, damit ihr auch direkt Berufe skillen könnt und euch Epic Reiten leisten könnt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Würde mit euch dann 1 bis 2 Chars auf Stufe 60 hochspielen und je nach dem wie es läuft dann auch weiter durch die Scherbenwelt und Nordend, mal gucken!

Kult der Verdammten ( Horde ) ist ein Rp-PvP Server! Es findet noch reichlich RP statt, gibt auch viele RP Gilden! Man muss nur die Augen offen halten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wenn ihr kein Rp mögt ist dort auch niemand nachtragend, da sich der Großteil der Masse sich nicht damit befasst! Die Horde ist mit einem geschätzten 65/35 Verhältnis deutlich in der Überzahl! 1000 Winter gehört in der Woche meistens nur an 2 Abenden der Allianz, die restliche Zeit durchgehend der Horde! Für ein Schlachtfeld wartet man ca 5 Min auf 80 und gewinnt dort zu ca 70%+!! Es gibt auch wirklich massig Top PvE Gilden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ICC10 im Hardmode ist mit Randoms üblich, es sind auch erfolgreiche Gilden wie z.b. die Sturmreiter dort zu Hause! Ich sag nur World Rank 139 *g
Es finden jedoch auch reichlich PdK10 Raids etc. zum equipen statt, wo man auch mit einer niedrigen Gearscore schnell Anschluss findet!

Falls ihr also schon vor dem neuen Addon auf einem beliebten Rp-PvP Server neu anfangen und einen erfahrenen Spieler an eurer Seite haben wollt, dann meldet euch bei mir! Das einzigste was ich mir als Gegenleistung wünsche, ist das ihr euren Account dann auch verlängert, damit ich das Raketenreittier erhalte! (Es hat 2 Plätze und ich kann mir direkt mit Stufe 68 den Kaltwetterflug-Folianten in Dalaran holen, was zur Folge hätte das ich euch darauf umherfliegen kann und wir gemeinsam schnell auf 80 leveln könnten^.^ )
Außerdem solltet ihr ein wenig Spaß am leveln mitbringen und regelmäßig Zeit zum Spielen haben! Ich bin unter der Woche ab 18 Uhr online, Freitags selten Zeit und Samstag+Sonntag so gut wie immer!




Meldet euch einfach bei mir in ICQ ( Nummer ist 279584 , und ja meine ICQ Nummer ist nur 6stellig und nicht 9stellig!)


PS: Falls ihr lieber auf Allianz Seite anfangen wollt wäre das kein Problem, dann kann ich später immer noch Fraktionswechsel beantragen! Und keine Sorge wenn ihr euch nicht mit WoW sehr gut auskennt, ich kann euch während dem leveln das Wichtigste beibringen, wie ihr z.b. richtig gut Schaden fahren könnt, was ihr auf Stufe 80 zum Raiden wissen müsst und braucht und wie ihr effektiv Gold verdient!

Ich freu mich wenn sich ein geeigneter Levelpartner melden würde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Runescapeman (23. Mai 2010)

Selka schrieb:


> Auch nicht Schlecht du willst jemanden werben aber nicht mit ihm leveln das ergibt keinen Sinn .
> Und vorallem du willst jemaden nach dem er alleine Gelevelt hat und sich eine Gamecard für 26euro gekauft hat 5000 Gold geben ???
> Nur mal so ne kleine Nebenrechnung :
> Bei einer normalen Goldkauf Seite kosten ca 10000 Gold 26 Euro (abweichung möglich kommt auch die Seite an )
> ...




falls du es noch nicht weiß diese "Goldkaufseiten" sind illegal, wenn ich jemanden gold schenke, dann ist es legal
diese 38,99 € für 5000 Gold stimmt nicht, man bezahlt die 39 € für einen wow account und 2 monate spielzeit, die 5000 Gold sind ein Bonus wenn ich jemanden werben darf
und das ergibt sehr wohl einen sinn, wenn man selber nicht so oft on kann wie ich, dann findet man nicht unbedingt jemanden, der einen werben will, weil der "werber" ja viel lvln will
deswegen kann ich werben, gibt immer noch unterstützung und 5000 Gold
und außerdem heißt es Welt und nicht Weld...


----------



## Selka (23. Mai 2010)

Ok naja nur du bist nicht der Richtige in hinsicht auf Rechtschreibung .


----------



## Elda (23. Mai 2010)

Wer macht sich bitte für 5k Gold nen neuen Account + Gamecard und will dann noch allein leveln? ICh mein 5k sind ein witz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 btw Runescape ist mieser Bullshit wie kann man nur son mist spielen? oO


----------



## kadet123 (24. Mai 2010)

Ich werbe euch!

Ich biete euch:

Alle Taschen
Mount 60 und 100%
Evtl. auch ziehmöglichkeit
Faires und Nettes Verhalten gegenüber euch
Bin Aktiv meistens so ab 15-22 Uhr
Gold
5 Jahre WoW Erfahrung
Schnelles Leveln



Ich erwarte:
Das ihr auch fair und nett gegenüber mir seid
Erfahrung
Classic Key den ihr euch dann besorgt
Ehrgeiz und Aktivität um schnell hochzukommen
Nicht damit ihr später einfach so abhaut und kein Bock mehr habt nach einiger Zeit





Wir werden zusammen bis 60 Spielen, kann euch später falls ihr bis 80 Spielen wollt auch helfen!

Spielen werden wir erstmal auf dem Server Frostwolf (Horde) falls ihr nacher noch wollt einen Char auf eurem Server eurer Wahl!



Interesse geweckt? Dann nichts wie melden unter der ICQ Nummer: 306424451 oder Skype fidel09050905
und wir bereden weiteres!
​


----------



## Borusse92 (25. Mai 2010)

*Hallo liebe Buffcomunity!

Ich suche jemanden den ich Werben kann!


Was biete ich:

- Ich zahle euch 2 Monate World of Warcraft!

- Startkapital : Taschen - 500 Gold ( pro char ) Lvl 20 Reitskill und die anderen !

- 5 Jährige Erfahrung

- Geistige Reife

- Ventrilo - Skype

- Gold pro 60 -> 1500

- Gold pro 80 -> 5000

- Gerne auch 4-5 80er , habe viel Zeit

- Da ich in einer Raidgilde bin, habe ich 1-2 x die Woche Raid. Sprich von 19- maximal 24 Uhr! Bis content clear ist.

- Erläuterung zu jeder Klasse/Skills/Instanzen u.s.w

- Twinkraid bei meiner Gilde wenn Equip ein wenig gut ist. ( 9/12 Hm Twinkraid 12/12 Hm Mainraid 10/25 )

- Jeden Tag Zeit!

- und und und


Was ich suche:

- Mindestens Classic Key muss vorhanden sein! 

- Geistige Reife sollte vorhanden sein ( Alter egal )

- Jemanden der Zeit hat, aber ich passe mich gerne an.

- Jemand der das Leveln durchzieht und nicht nach 1-2 Level keine Lust mehr hat.

- Skype / Ventrilo ( nicht zwingend )

- Und und und!

Desto schneller man anfangen könnte, desto besser!


Interesse geweckt? Dann PM oder Icq - 246-832-507!

Hoffe auf schnelle Antworten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*


----------



## MiST3rFLOppY (25. Mai 2010)

Ich suche ledeglich jemanden der mir bei der Quest "Blutbanns Schicksal" helfen kann . In der geht es darum Orbaz Blutbann (420.000HP) unterhalb der Eiskronen Zitadelle zu erledigen . 

Vorraussetzungen : Die Vorquests abgeschlossen oder die Quest selbst beendet um ihn überhaupt zu sehen , da dort Phasing benutzt . _._" 

Server : Alleria 
Charakter : Impel 
Uhrzeit : am besten jetzt


----------



## Morticians (26. Mai 2010)

Hy ich suche jemanden der mich werben möchte.

mir ist der server und die fraktion egal.

was ich suche:

jemaden der mir 1nen char fix auf 60 oder höher zieht so in 2-3 tagen

rund 100g wenn nicht auch egal

habe immer zeit weil ich zur zeit urlaub habe^^

melden bitte per pm hier im forum danke


----------



## Linostar (26. Mai 2010)

Hallo liebe buffed.de Community,

ich suche jemand, der in World of Warcraft mal reinschnuppern möchte.
Spiele auf seiten der Allianz auf einem Normalen Server.
Biete Ts/Skype
Hilfe bei Klassenfragen, Quests oder ähnliches
sowie Gold im 5 stelligen Bereich, wenn ihr 2 Monate spielt und ich das Reittier erhalte.

Dies ist alles wirklich ernst gemeint, ich bitte euch keine "Flames" hier reinzuschreiben.


Mit frendlichen grüßen
Linostar


----------



## ASSault (26. Mai 2010)

- -


----------



## Runaro (26. Mai 2010)

/edit habe jemanden gefunden.


----------



## Frost The Tank (26. Mai 2010)

*Hallo an alle Buffed Community Member,*

_Derzeit suche ich einen Netten Mitspieler oder Mitspielerin für einen Kompletten Neuanfang auf dem Server "Eredar". Das Ganze soll auf der Seiten der Horde stattfinden, im moment habe ich mich dafür entschieden einen Untoten Magier zu Leveln mit den berufen Schneiderei sowie Verzauberungskunst. Ich möchte vor Cataclysm nochmal eine neue Klasse auf 80 Hochspielen und soviel wie nur möglich in der Alten Welt machen was Quests und teilweise Achievements angeht. Mir steht der Spielspaß und ein gutes miteinander an forderster Stelle anstatt Gearscore und Epics Epics Epics. Ich selbst Spiele gerne PVE und auch PVP Instanzen,Quests,Mobs Kloppen und Battlegrounds..auch Arena dürfte später möglich sein.

Ich möchte von niemandem das er sich einen neuen Account zulegt um sich von mir werben zu lassen, wenn sich jemand dafür anbietet nehme ich es vieleicht auch an aber es ist KEIN muss.

Mein name ist im Übrigen Dominic und ich bin 22 Jahre alt und komme aus der nähe von Nürnberg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Was ich suche:*
_
_Freundlich sowie Hilfsbereiter Mitspieler oder Mitspielerin_
_Lust und Zeit mehr als nur 1 Stunde zu spielen_
_Jemand dem der Spaß am Spiel im Vordergrund steht_
_Jemand der bereits Ahnung vom Spiel hat_
_Teamspeak2/3 Installiert mit Headset (Nicht unbedingt von nöten, wäre aber spaßiger)_
_Geistige Reife_
_
*Was ich Biete:*
_
_Freundlichkeit sowie Hilfsbereitschaft_
_Lust und Zeit länger World of Warcraft zu Spielen_
_Erfahrung mit einigen Klassen und auch Raids etc..._
_Teamspeak2/3 sowie Funktionierendes Gutes Headset_
_Geistige Reife 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_
_Falls sich einer oder auch 2 Leute gleichzeitig dafür interessieren könnt ihr mir natürlich hier eine PM schreiben oder mich im Windows Live Messenger unter Smoky-kami@hotmail.de erreichen._


----------



## Mcyo (27. Mai 2010)

suche jmd der sich von mir werben lässt. 
Habe auf Frostwolf einen 80er hordler, wäre also schön, wenn wir auf diesem server einen oder mehrere Charakter hochspielen würden. Startgold gibt es von mir! 


Teamspeak und Zeit vorhanden !


wer interesse hat bei mir melden unter: 
icq: 494689877


----------



## Skÿwalker1 (27. Mai 2010)

Hallo an alle von Garrosh!

Ich spiele einen Blut-DD auf Ally-Seite. Ich bin zur Zeit auf der Suche nach einer 25er Stammgruppe für ICC. Ich habe Erfahrung bis Saurfang würde ICC aber möglichst gerne clearen. Ich hasse es aber ich habe mir heute sagen lassen dass mein GS bei 5470 liegt. Ich bin hartnäckig (leave nicht nach 2-3 Wipes), lernfähig und halte mich an den Lead.  Was ich an DPS mache?! Keinen Schimmer... Hat aber noch nie irgendwer gemeckert...

Zeit habe ich an allen Abenden NACH 20Uhr ausser Donnerstags und Sonntags.

Würde mich freuen wenn sich auf diesem Wege etwas in Richtung ICC25 ergeben würde.

MfG

Skÿwalker v. Garrosh


----------



## Hrvatska (27. Mai 2010)

Hallo,...

Suche in server (ally) _*NEFARIAN (JA ES GIBT UNS NOCH)*_
*
*
einen guten 2o2 mate 

und wen ihr zuuuuufälig aus kroatien kommt könnt ihr mir auch schreiben (auf buffed profiel) 

ingame name : Xonodos  Gilde Enrâge (King's - nur so nebenbei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
*
*
*ZA DOM SPREMNI!*
*
*
*
*
MfG. MasterTronic.™
*
*
*
*


----------



## lustily (27. Mai 2010)

Hallo an Alle! 
Da Ich nach einer kleinen WoW Pause nun einen Neuanfag starten möchte suche ich eine/n Mitspieler/in
auf dem Server Blackhand auf der Seite der Horde der auch interessiert ist einen neuen Char zum Main zu machen wobei
mir die Klasse egal wäre! Im Vordergrund sollte natürlich der Spaß stehen und die Motivation mindestens
einen oder besser 2 Chars gemeinsam auf LvL60 zu leveln durch questen & instanzen!
Mir wär ein Neuanfang auch von deiner Seite wichtig (kein Char auf diesem Realm, kein Gold schicken usw.)
Halt so wie alles mal Angefangen hat.




Nun fasse ich einmal das wichtigste zusammen:


Gesucht wird:
-> Ähnliche Onlinzeiten (Mo-Fr 16.30-22Uhr oder auch mal länger)
-> regelmäßig Online
-> geistliche Reife
-> Spaß am Spiel 
-> Erfahrung (man sollte sich schon ein wenig auskennen)
-> Lust & Motivation zum Leveln von 2x LvL60 Chars
-> keine Leute die nur auf Mount und Freimonat aus sind

Geboten dafür wird:
-> Neuer Key (ihr werbt also mich und bekommt Mount/Freimonat)
-> 300% ige Erfahrung
-> Online Zeiten: Mo-Fr: 16.30-22.30+ (Am Wochenende variabel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 von morgens früh bis abends spät)
-> viel WoW-Erfahrung (2x LvL 80 1x LvL 70, diverse Chars ~LvL40)
-> Motivation und Spaß am Questen / Instanzen
-> Headset usw. vorhanden


EDIT: Habe jmd gefunden bitte keine Anfragen mehr!


----------



## Kahrtoon (27. Mai 2010)

Moin Moin,




Ich suche etwas, so wie irgendwie alle vorposter hier natürlich ;-P.

Und zwar suche ich jemanden der mich wirbt.




Ich möchte mit WoW wieder anfangen nach meiner langen Pause.




Was suche ich, welche Kriterien sollte der Werber/ die Werberin am besten erfüllen?




Fraktion: Allianz

Server: Mannoroth/ Tirion/ Anetheron oder Azshara (dort nur Horde dann aber) - (wenn nicht ist aber auch nicht so wild).

Rasse: Ich werde einen Zwergen spielen (oder sollte es Azshara werden einen Troll) - du kannst klar frei entscheiden.

Klasse: Priester/Pala.

Chars: 1-3 auf 60 und vieleicht 1-2 Twinks irgendwo dazwischen.

LvlArt: Stupides AoEGrinden oder sich schleifen lassen geht logo am schnellsten, kann man dann aber ja sehen.

Startgold: Skills sollten Leistbar sein, *das sind sie ja selbst für normale neuanfänger meist kaum* (falls wir auf deinem Heimatrealm anfangen).

Reiten: Mir wäre Lieb wenn die Bodenmounts bezahlt würde bzw deren Skill, wenn nicht aber auch nicht wild.

TS/Skype: Es wäre schön wenn du Skype hast.

Alter: Ich würde mich freuen mit einer Person zu spielen eine gewisse geistige Reife erreicht hat.

Interessant wäre es jemanden zu finden der genug Leute kennt um vieleicht dann auch bissl Classic Raids/ BC Raids zu machen, ab 60 hab ichs nichtmehr eilig.




Nunja falls Interesse besteht oder Fragen sind, schreibt mir ne PM hier auf Buffed/ oder ne Mail: vancookie@web.de




Ich freu mich auf Rückmeldungen


----------



## Al_xander (28. Mai 2010)

Al_xander schrieb:


> Heyho,
> 
> suche jmd den ICH werben kann
> 
> ...


----------



## Pepitoz (28. Mai 2010)

Kahrtoon hast ne PM ;-)


----------



## Fusselkorn (29. Mai 2010)

Hi,

Ich suche wen den ich werben kann und der Spaß daran hatt in Gesellschaft zu leveln.
Hier die INfos wenn ihr mit mir Leveln möchtet:
Anforderungen: -Den Key müsst ihr euch selber besorgen.
 	-Bitte die Zeiten sagen wann ihr on kommen könnt.
 	-Installiertes TS auf eurem PC am besten TS2

Was ich biete: -Ich spiele Seit erscheinen von WoW daher kann ich euch Sehr viel sagen wenn ich etwas wissen möchtet.
 	-Gute Erfahrungen mit Allen klassen bis auf DK.

Allgemeine Infos: -Gespielt wird auf dem Server Frostwolf
 	-Die Klasse könnt ihr euch selber aussuchen(ich nehme Krieger den ich auf Deff skille)
 	-Gelevelt wird durch Questen und manchmal durch DF
 	-Gespielt wird auf Allianz Seite

Wer interesse hatt bitte Eine PM zusenden.Ich bin auch damit einverschtanden einen Test acc zu Werben um nur bis level 20 zu leveln.

Mfg Gronnash


----------



## panic1976 (29. Mai 2010)

Hoi.

Ich habe insgesamt 5 Jahre gespielt.
In einem Anfall geistiger umnachtung, habe ich vor ca. einem Jahr meinen Acc. abgegeben.
Ich bin 33 Jahre alt und (denke zumindest) sehr Umgänglich.

Nun suche ich in diesem Forum jemanden der Interesse hat mich zu Werben.
Ihr bekommt einen Monat Spielzeit sowie ein Mount.

Ich biete euch, lange Onlinezeiten und Motivation.
Ich hätte gerne jemanden der mit mir einen Horde Char. auf welchem Server auch immer, hochzieht.
Da ich ja auch etwas davon haben möchte, hätte ich gerne einen Classic Key sowie Startgold.
Alles weitere über ICQ 381604372 oder hier per PM.

Gruß
Der Marc


----------



## alibaba05 (29. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

soll jetzt nicht respektlos klingen, aber meiner Meinung nach hast du schon etwas davon das du schneller levelst, oder?
Viel Glück weiterhin bei deiner Suche!


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (29. Mai 2010)

"Da ich ja auch etwas davon haben möchte, hätte ich gerne einen Classic Key sowie Startgold."


Sehr seroös, außerdem gibts Sammelthread dazu...
Reproted.


----------



## panic1976 (29. Mai 2010)

Der Classic Key kostet 5 Euro.
Ihr bekommt einen Monat Spielzeit und ein Rares Mount !!

Was is da bitte nicht seriös?


----------



## Tequan (29. Mai 2010)

HeyHo,

ich bin auf der *Suche nach jemandem der mich wirbt*!

Realm: *Frostwolf*
Fraktion:* Horde*

Das Ziel sollte sein, 2 Charaktere schnellstmöglich auf Level 60 zu spielen!
Dabei werde ich einen Schamanen (Orc) und einen Krieger (Tauren) spielen.

Was ich biete:
_- WoW Erfahrung
- Classic key
- 1 Monat Gratis-Spielzeit für dich [Anmerkung: ich werde nur einen Monat bezahlen!]_
_- Geistige Reife und Freude am leveln_
_- Viel Zeit!!_
_- und noch einiges mehr..._

Was ich erwarte:
_- Zuverlässiger Spieler mit viel Zeit und Durchhaltevermögen
- Startkapital (wieviel ist relativ egal, es sollte nur für's Reiten lernen und Fähigkeiten verbessern reichen)_
_- Von Vorteil wäre es, wenn ihr Erfahrung von den Klassen habt, aber absolut kein Muss_

Ab Montag (31. Mai) kann's dann losgehen. Zeit habe ich von früh morgens bis spät abends (Urlaub).
Wegen der Online-Zeiten können wir uns dann absprechen.
Wie gesagt: Ziel ist es, möglichst schnell zu leveln. Wie und wo gelevelt wird ist mir egal.

Wenn du Interesse hast, dann schreib mir einfach eine PN.

mfG Tequan


----------



## Vayas (29. Mai 2010)

Hi,

 ich suche jemanden der sich werben lassen würde oder jemanden der Lust hat mit mir zusammen einen Charakter von 1-80 zu leveln. Auch mehrere Chars sind möglich.

 Ich spiele auf dem Server Blackmoore und würde da auch gerne bleiben,des weiteren spiele ich auf der Seite der Horde. Ich würde einen Untoten Schurken anfangen,was ihr spielen wollt bleibt euch überlassen.

 Was ich bieten kann:


Ein wenig Startgold das allenfalls ausreichen sollte

Freundlichkeit,Hilfsbereitschaft
 
Möglichkeit zum ziehen ist gegeben
 
Viel Zeit (da ich grade Ferien habe) und auch außerhalb
 
Geistige Reife (Ich selber bin 22 Jahre)
 
Erfahrung im Spiel (Hab vor einen Monat wieder angefangen und seit dem einen Charakter bis 73 gespielt) und davor hab ich seit Classic zwei Jahre gespielt.

Taschen,Gold für Reittiere(20 und 40 ganz sicher)

Was ich von euch erwarte:

Freundlichkeit

Geistige Reife

Zuverlässigkeit

Spaß am Spielen und die Motivation es auch durchzuhalten

Zeit (mehr als eine Stunden am Tag sollte es schon sein) man kann sich aber auch absprechen da ich selber viel Zeit habe.

Erfahrung nicht nötig,bin bereit alles zu erklären und zu helfen wo es nur geht
Rest kann man dann später zusammen klären.


Wer Interesse hat schickt mir eine PN oder meldet sich per ICQ:426301936 oder MSN: benny_moik@hotmail.de




 Gruß Benny


----------



## Mixtape (29. Mai 2010)

Hi,

...ich bin auf der Suche nach jemandem der *mich wirbt.*

Ich heiße Sandro, bin 18 Jahre alt und habe gerade meine Zeit an einem Wirtschaftsgymnasium beendet.
Ich arbeite bis zum 1.10 als Aushilfe in der Gastronomie und haben deswegen sehr viel Zeit zum spielen.



Fraktion: Horde (evtl. auch 1 Charakter Allianz)

Server: Euch überlassen


Was geboten werden sollte:

 - Startgold für Taschen, Fähigkeiten und die ersten beiden Mounts

 - Freundlichkeit, Motivation und Humor

 - Geistige Reife 

 - Erfahrungen im Spiel

 - Viel Zeit zum spielen

 - Zieh - Möglichkeiten wären gut, aber nicht zwingend erforderlich

*Classic Key stelle ich!*


Das klare Ziel sollte definitiv bei *mindestens* 2 60er Charakteren liegen , ... 3 oder 4 wären natürlich noch besser.



Falls ich euer Interesse geweckt hab meldet euch bitte per ICQ ( 194-282-601 ) oder PN bei mir. (Icq bevorzugt)


----------



## alpaca (29. Mai 2010)

Hey,[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
[/font]
ich suche einen, oder mehrere der/die lust haben auf einem neuem Server neu anzufangen. Realmpool und Fraktion sind mir relativ egal, allerdings sollte es ein PvP-nicht-GeisterServer werden. Wenn ihr lust habt meldet euch einfach per pm.


----------



## Lesh (29. Mai 2010)

Hallo,
ich suche jemanden für gemeinsames spielen,leveln und questen!

Einzige Anmerkung:
Ich würde gerne auf meinem Server Blackmoore bleiben!

Den Rest kann man dann ja per Msn (Adore__@hotmail.de) oder PN besprechen.

Freue mich,wenn ihr euch meldet!

Lg Lesh


----------



## Al_xander (29. Mai 2010)

Heyho,
ich suche jmd den ich werben kann / der geworben werden will

Server wäre vorläufig Teldrassil Allianz/ Horde
Aber die Wahl bleibt euch überlassen! Ich würde mir dann einen Tank Paladin hochspielen

Was ich dir bieten kann I auf Teldrassil (Horde & Allianz) 
- 3-jährige Erfahrung
- Erläuterungen für die Klasse / Talentbäume / bester Skill / Sockel & Vz.
- Humor (auch zu verschenken ;D )
- Gold für die 2 oder Mounts & Taschen
- Instanzen-Zieher 

Was dir von euch erwarte
- selbstbeschaffte Keys mindestens Classic
- möglichst geistige Reife
- das du bis 60 durchhälst und mehr als nur 1 Char machst


Falls ihr Interesse bzw. Rückfragen / Bedürfnise bezüglich WoW z.B. Server o.ä. habt
PN an mich

MfG Al_x


----------



## Tequan (30. Mai 2010)

HeyHo,

ich bin auf der *Suche nach jemandem der mich wirbt*!

Realm: *Frostwolf*
Fraktion:* Horde*

Das Ziel sollte sein, 2 Charaktere schnellstmöglich auf Level 60 zu spielen!
Dabei werde ich einen Schamanen (Orc) und einen Krieger (Tauren) spielen.

Was ich biete:
_- WoW Erfahrung
- Classic key
- 1 Monat Gratis-Spielzeit für dich [Anmerkung: ich werde nur einen Monat bezahlen!]_
_- Geistige Reife und Freude am leveln_
_- Viel Zeit!!_
_- und noch einiges mehr..._

Was ich erwarte:
_- Zuverlässiger Spieler mit viel Zeit und Durchhaltevermögen
- Startkapital (wieviel ist relativ egal, es sollte nur für's Reiten lernen und Fähigkeiten verbessern reichen)_
_- Von Vorteil wäre es, wenn ihr Erfahrung von den Klassen habt, aber absolut kein Muss_

Ab Montag (31. Mai) kann's dann losgehen. Zeit habe ich von früh morgens bis spät abends (Urlaub).
Wegen der Online-Zeiten können wir uns dann absprechen.
Wie gesagt: Ziel ist es, möglichst schnell zu leveln. Wie und wo gelevelt wird ist mir egal.

Wenn du Interesse hast, dann schreib mir einfach eine PN.

mfG Tequan


----------



## Captain Jack (30. Mai 2010)

Hallo ich suche jemanden den ich werben kann.
Wir würden dann auf Ulduar Horde spielen, somit kann ich euch Taschen und ein wenig Startkapital stellen (allerdings nicht viel irgendwie schaff ich es immer pleite zu werden :/)
Ich will möglichst schnell möglichst viele Chars auf 60 bringen.
Wenn du willst kannst du dann noch bleiben und weiterspielen nach dem 300% bonus, oder gehen, das ist allerdings dir selber überlassen.


----------



## Mike.Mastermind (30. Mai 2010)

Hallo alle miteinander, 
ich suche jemanden den ich werben kann um dann anschließend einige Chars hochzuleveln. 

Was ich biete: 
 - Taschen 4x20 
 - Ziehmöglichkeit mit 2. Account 
 - Transportmöglichkeit mit Mage mit Chopper 
 - TS3 Server 
 - 5.000 Gold fürs Epicfliegen!* 
 - 1.000 Gold für Dualspecc!* 
 - Twinkgilde mit Bank! 

Was ich erwarte: 
 - Classic Key - ich stelle keinen Key! 
 - Zeit 
 - Flexibilät 
 - Reife 

Zu mir: 
Ich habe 2 80er auf dem Realm Rexxar (Horde) und würde auch auf diesem leveln wollen. 

*Sobald ihr den Account erweitert habt und ich die Rakete und das Freimonat bekomme - bekommt ihr von mir die insgesamt 6000 Gold! dafür stellt ihr aber selbst den Key! 
Ich habe bis September Urlaub und habe Zeit und möglichkeit mit euch zu leven! 

Solltet ihr Interesse haben meldet euch hier im Forum per PM


----------



## Lesh (30. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

Ich suche jemanden,den ich werben kann oder einfach so jmd zum gemeinsam einen Twink hoch zu zocken!

Ich habe sehr viel Zeit,bin Flexibel,Zuverlässig,Nett und Humorvoll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ein nettes,gemeinsames Twinken,sollte eig problems sein ^^

Weitere Ansprüche oder so was könnt ihr mir gerne per PN mitteilen.

Ich freue mich,wenn ihr euch melden würdet.

Lg


----------



## pingu77 (31. Mai 2010)

*Arenaturnier*

Hallo Leute, ich suche noch 2 Leute die beim aktuellen WoW-Arenaturnier noch kein Team haben und was erreichen wollen.
Gesucht sind noch einen *Priest* und ein *Schurke* für's *RMP-Setup*.

Es können auch gerne andere Klassenkombinationen ausprobiert werden.

Bei Interesse einfach hier im Forum melden.

MfG Basti. (;​


----------



## Vapore (31. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

ich Suche jemanden zum gemeinsamen Questen, leveln und Zocken ;-).
Da ich selbst wieder vorhabe nach knapp 1 Jahr WOW pause wieder an zufangen.

Bemerkung:
Ich hatte vor auf dem Server Eredar, auf Seiten der Horde neu anzufangen, das heißt das ich dort leider keinerlei Gold zur Verfügung hätte ;-).


Bitte nur melden, wenn ihr es wirklich auch ernst meint.


----------



## Racheritter (31. Mai 2010)

Was soll ich denn mit nem lvl-partner? ich will nen nettes mädel! also nicht zögern..jede ist erwünscht..einfach nur unverbindlich bissl quatschen und so zeugs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## manaman122 (1. Juni 2010)

Hallöchen Liebe Leute 


Ich suche auf meinem jetzigen Realm Blackhand jemanden der sich von mir werben lässt. 
Etwas zu meiner Person: 
Mein Name ist Kevin ich bin 23 Jahre Jung und als Maschinenbauer tätig 
generell bin ich von 16 uhr bis 23 Uhr online  

Insgesamt hab ich das RaF Programm schon 4 mal durchgezogen und hab mich immer mit den Leuten verstanden 


Was ich euch biete? 

-Gold 
-Gilde 
-Erfahrung 
-spaß 
-einen Char zum Instanzen ziehen(wenn erwünscht) 

Was ich von euch verlange? 
-spaß am spiel 
-etwas Erfahrung 
-geregelte Onlinezeiten(ich kann mich anpassen) 
-skype und/oder ein Headset zum Reden( macht das leveln einfach angenehmer) 

Und sofern es möglich ist das ihr euch den Classic Key zulegt weil ich einfach schon zu Oft reingefallen bin und die Leute einfach abgehaun sind mit Key 

Ich werde einen Priester spielen euch ist die Wahl des Chars selbst überlassen. 

Bei Interesse Meldet euch bei mir in  icq oder einfach per pm

Icq:458-570-920


----------



## Mcyo (1. Juni 2010)

Hallo,

ich bin auf der Suche nach jemandem der mich wirbt!

Realm: Frostwolf
Fraktion: Horde

Das Ziel sollte sein, 2 - 3 Charaktere schnellstmöglich auf Level 60 zu spielen!


Was ich biete:
- WoW Erfahrung
- Classic key
- 1 Monat Gratis-Spielzeit für dich
- Rakete
- Geistige Reife und Freude am leveln
- Viel Zeit!!
- und noch einiges mehr...

Was ich erwarte:
- Zuverlässiger Spieler mit viel Zeit und Durchhaltevermögen
- Startkapital (wieviel ist relativ egal, es sollte nur für's Reiten lernen und Fähigkeiten verbessern reichen)
- Von Vorteil wäre es, wenn ihr Erfahrung von den Klassen habt, aber absolut kein Muss

Wie gesagt: Ziel ist es, möglichst schnell zu leveln. Wie und wo gelevelt wird ist mir egal.

Wenn du Interesse hast, dann schreib mir einfach eine PN.


----------



## Bingbongbing (1. Juni 2010)

Mcyo, hast ne pm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Al_xander (1. Juni 2010)

Post #1003 steht immer noch :<


----------



## alpaca (1. Juni 2010)

Hey, ich würde mich gern werben lassen. Ein PvP-Server auf Blutdurst wär perfekt. Ich erwarte dass ihr mir reiten, fliegen (auch Epic) und Dualskillung finanziert. Den Key stelle ich natürlich selbst. In Sachen Fraktion und Rasse bin ich relativ offen. 
Grüße


----------



## Areo265 (2. Juni 2010)

Hallo,

suche Jemanden für einen kompletten Neuanfang. Nun erstmal zu mir ich bin 16 Schüler und spiele schon seit 3 Jahren World of Warcraft. Ich habe seit Anfang ICC bis jetzt eine Pause gemacht und habe früher aktiev und erfolgreich geraidet. Nun bin ich auf der Suche nach Jemanden mit dem ich einen kompletten Neuanfang auf einem neuem Server etc. starten kann. Erstmal möchte ich einen Character auf 80 leveln, danach können aufjedenfall noch Twinks auf 60 gezogen werden. Ich würde auserdem gerne auf 80 eine aktive und erfolgreiche Raidgilde gründen und würde es sehr begrüßen wenn der Werber den gleichen Wunsch teilt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und in diesem Bereich schon Erfahrung hätte.

Was ich biete:

- Den Key
- Erfahrung
- Wenn alles klappt einen gratis Monat und die Rakete
- Flexibilität und Ausdauer
- Netter Kontakt
- Reife
- Zeit

Was ich von meinem Werber erwarte:

- Bereitschaft auf einem neuen Server anzufangen
- Flexibilität
- Erfahrung
- Geistige Reife
- Ausdauer
- Leveln 1-80

Was ich nicht suche:

- Jemanden der nur auf die Rakete etc. aus ist
- Jemanden der sofort 5 60er hochziehen will und mehr nicht


Ich habe mir gedacht das eine Kombination von Tank und Heiler gespielt wird, um das Leveln durch Dungeons zu erleichtern (habe damit schon viel Erfahrung)


Wenn dich diese Beschreibung anspricht, einfach anschreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ICQ: 387503393 oder PM


----------



## Areo265 (2. Juni 2010)

sry doppelt


----------



## Lassart (2. Juni 2010)

Hallo Comm!
Ich suche wen, den ich per Werbt-einen-Freund werben kann!

Hier ein paar Details:

Mein Hauptserver ist der Kult der Verdammten (Horde), dort könnte ich ggf. Gold für Skills und bis einschließlich dem langsamen Flugmount bereitstellen. Grundsätzlich ist mir aber die Wahl des Servers, wie der Fraktion egal. Dann müssen wir uns eben anders Gold beschaffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was ich biete:

-Gold auf dem KdV

-2 1/2 Jahre Spielerfahrung

-aktive, recht lange Onlinezeiten (idR 18:00-0:00 - nicht täglich)

-Tipps zur Verfeinerung der Klasse




Was ich suche/erwarte:

-Classickey

-die Lust und die Motivation in relativ kurzer Zeit einige Chars auf 60 zu ziehen (vielleicht 3 oder so) - dann einen nach dem anderen weiterleveln (wenn ihr wollt)

-Aktivität und Onlinezeiten, die sich etwa mit den meinen decken

-Charakterstärke: Humor ist mir sehr wichtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Klassenwahl ist mir ziemlich egal, genauso wie die Art des Levelns, die 90 Tage Bonus sollten aber genutzt werden. 




Bei Fragen/Interessensbekundung bitte eine PM, oder einfach im ICQ anhauen: 375307759




*bow*


----------



## Lassart (2. Juni 2010)

Dual Post ftw


----------



## Mastek (2. Juni 2010)

Heyho,
ich suche jmd den ich werben kann / der geworben werden will

Server wäre vorläufig Dun'Morogh Allianz
Aber die Wahl bleibt euch überlassen! Ich würde mir dann einen Healschami hochspielen

Was ich dir bieten kann I auf Dun'Morogh (Allianz) 
- 5-jährige Erfahrung
- Erläuterungen für die Klasse / Talentbäume / bester Skill / Sockel & Vz.
- Humor (auch zu verschenken ;D )
- Gold genug vorhanden für taschen mounts usw.
- Instanzen-Zieher 

Was dir von euch erwarte
- selbstbeschaffte Keys mindestens Classic
- möglichst geistige Reife


Falls ihr Interesse bzw. Rückfragen / Bedürfnise bezüglich WoW z.B. Server o.ä. habt
PN an mich

MfG Mastek


----------



## kinziggangster (3. Juni 2010)

Hi, wie der Titel schon sagt, werbe ich jemanden.

Ich biete: Gute Onlinezeiten
                Startkapital (sofern wir auf meinem Realm spielen)
                Viel Klassenverständnis
                Langwierige Erfahrung
                Spaß
                Edit: CD Key (Classic)

Ich verlange: GEISTIGES Alter
                      Spielspaß
                      Schnelles Leveln evtl auch mehr Chars...
                      ...

Wenn ihr interesse habt, meldet euch, entweder hier, über icq (485403259) oder per PM.


mfg.

<div><br></div><div><br></div><div><br></div><div>Edit: Hab jemanden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

</div>


----------



## Zuckal-Deme (3. Juni 2010)

Hallo,

Ich suche jemanden oder mehrere, mit den/denen ich auf einen Server mit LVL 1 anfangen. Zu mir: Ich bin 16 und gehe noch zur Schule und habe dementsprechend viel Zeit^^. Ich spiele schon seit ca. 2,5 Jahren WoW
Ich bevorzuge den Realm Anetheron da ich da schon einen 80iger habe. Ihr solltet mindestens 15 sein aber auch nicht älter wie 18. Auch bevorzuge ich Leute, die ein Headset uns Skype haben zur besseren Kommunikation.
Meldet euch einfach per PM bei mir.


----------



## etmundi (3. Juni 2010)

kinziggangster schrieb:


> Ich verlange: GEISTIGES Alter



Und wie hoch soll das sein??


----------



## kinziggangster (3. Juni 2010)

Na 16 kann man erwarten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chillmon (3. Juni 2010)

Suche wen den ich werben kann oder gemeinsames leveln. Server/Fraktikion is mir egal. Möchte nur nicht auf meinem main server einen neuen Char spielen , da dieser sehr verkommen ist (azshara)

Bin 20 Jahre und ein aktiver netter Spieler . Habe schon mehrere Chars hochgespielt und kenn mich also bestens aus.
Wenn ihr lust habe meldet euch doch einfach per pm

mfg


----------



## bloodyPete (3. Juni 2010)

Hallo Buffed community!

Wie schon der Titel sagt möchte ich gern jemanden werben und leveln.
Ich würde gerne auf der Allianzseite beginnen, da ich von Horde mal die Nase voll habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich stelle Schlüssel für Classic und BC bereit, sodass nur mehr Wrath gekauft werden muss.
Online bin ich meistens unter der Woche jeden Tag, am Wochenende bin ich Samstag nicht da.

Suche jemanden der flexibel ist, sodass wenn mir was dazwischen kommt, wir das leveln verschieben.

Zu meiner Person:
Ich bin 17 Jahre alt und spiele WoW seit 3 Jahren mit Pausen. (sowohl Allianz als auch Horde)
Mein Humor ist sarkastisch und manchmal etwas eigenartig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber im Grunde bin ich ganz lieb und großzügig
Bin was WoW angeht sehr flexibel, das heißt ich pass mich den Wünschen anderer gerne an.

Im Grunde ist es mir egal welche Klasse ich machen werde, wobei ich eher Heiler vor Tank bevorzuge. (tanken ist nicht so mein Ding)
Ich habe Skype, MSN und Xfire zum verständigen. Das Alter ist mir egal solang diese Person geistig reif ist. Können auch Frauen sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (keine Angst ich habe eine Freundin^^)

Hoffe ihr seid auf den Geschmack gekommen und warte geduldig auf Antworten.
mfg
Bloody


----------



## HolyHands (4. Juni 2010)

Hallo liebe Buffer und Bufferinnen.

Ich suche jemanden denn ich werben kann.
Ich würde gerne auf Hordenseite spielen, gegen Allianz hätte ich aber auch nichts.

Erstmal was zu der Person hinter dem Nick.
Ich bin 16 jahre alt, spiele wow seit ca 2 Jahren, mit kleinen oder großen Pausen dazwischen.
Habe auch Erfahrung besonders im PvE, habe bis zu meiner Pause erfolgreich und viel geraidet.

Eine große besonderheit besteht, ich habe vor auf einem Server komplett neu anzufangen, das heißt es gibt kein Startkapital etc.
*
Was ich mitbringe:*
- Sehr viel Humor.
- Einsteigerhilfe falls benötigt.
- Ausdauer zum Leveln.
- Gute Onlinezeite, da bald Ferien - täglich von ca 13 Uhr - Open end.
- Funktionsfähiges Headset und TS, Skype, Msn und Icq.
- Geistige Reife, denk ich mal.

*Was ich erwarte:**
*- Ebenfalls geistige Reifer von der Gegenseite.
- Die Ausdauer von 1-80 zu leveln, was auch bedeutet am besten alle 3 Keys, was aber nicht zwingend ist.
- Ein wenig Humor wär nicht schlecht.

Was ihr sonst mitbringt, kann man drüber reden.

Ich hatte vor einen Heiler zu spielen, entweder Druide oder Schamane.

Falls interesse, meldet euch per PM.

MfG HolyHands


----------



## Barroness (5. Juni 2010)

Ich suche jemanden der mich wirbt, habe schon 5-6 80er hochgespielt also auch erfahrung mit dem lvln.

Online bin ich meist nach der Schule 15-kp

Ich würde gerne min 3 klassen auf 60 bringen und ab 60 dann jedem sich selber überlassen.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bringe mit Classic Key,Bc key und Wotlk key

Server nur auf Azshara HORDE!!


----------



## raven0x (6. Juni 2010)

#Gefunden


----------



## Bingbongbing (7. Juni 2010)

Hallo ihr lieben liebenden :>

Ich suche jemanden, den ich werben kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was ich dir biete: 

-200g Startgold

-4 20er Taschen

-1 1/2 Jahre WoW erfahrung

-Zeitliche Flexibilität

- Ahnung vom spiel

- TS Server kann von mir gestellt werden



Was ich von dir erwarte:

* Ein wenig erfahrung ( ist aber auch gar kein problem, wenn du keine hast, bin sehr geduldig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

* Jemanden, der nicht nach lvl 20 aufhört, sondern bis lvl 80 mit zieht

* Jemanden, der nicht nur einen Charakter hochspielen möchte

* Jemanden, der spaß an zusammen erarbeiteten erfolgen hat

Es wäre schön, wenn dies alles auf dem Server Eredar passieren würde, da ich dort nämlich meine Mains hab.

Habe ich dein interesse geweckt?
Dann kontaktier mich doch einfach hier per PM


Ich freu mich auf DICH! 

Bing


----------



## Richtigsteller (7. Juni 2010)

Suche Frau. Alles anbieten!


----------



## saheri (7. Juni 2010)

Hey Buffed-Community, 

Ich lasse mich bei WoW von euch werben. Server und Fraktion ist mir egal und ist euch überlassen. 
Das einzige was ihr mitbringen müsst, ist ein WoW Classic Key, den ihr mir stellt. 
Eine Gamecard und einen BC Key habe ich bereits hier und werde die beiden Sachen dann sofort einlösen. 

Bei interesse schreibt mir eine PM! Ich werde mich so schnell wie möglich melden. 

Mfg


----------



## marulu (7. Juni 2010)

Suche Hexer oder priest auf dem realm rexxar alliaz zum glitchen


----------



## Olliruh (7. Juni 2010)

suche jmd der bock hat mit mir nen Twink hoch zuziehen egal welche Fraktion/Klasse nur bitte auf dem Real Perenolde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich könnte euch ein Startkapital stellen und auch zur not durch ein paar inis ziehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei Interesse Pm an mich (auch für mehr fragen)


----------



## ASSault (7. Juni 2010)

- -


----------



## nofulaso (7. Juni 2010)

- -


----------



## raven0x (7. Juni 2010)

#


----------



## Bingbongbing (7. Juni 2010)

Hallo ihr lieben liebenden :>

Ich suche jemanden, den ich werben kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was ich dir biete: 

-200g Startgold

-4 20er Taschen

-1 1/2 Jahre WoW erfahrung

-Zeitliche Flexibilität

- Ahnung vom spiel

- TS Server kann von mir gestellt werden



Was ich von dir erwarte:

* Ein wenig erfahrung ( ist aber auch gar kein problem, wenn du keine hast, bin sehr geduldig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

* Jemanden, der nicht nach lvl 20 aufhört, sondern bis lvl 80 mit zieht

* Jemanden, der spaß an zusammen erarbeiteten erfolgen hat

Es wäre schön, wenn dies alles auf dem Server Eredar passieren würde, da ich dort nämlich meine Mains hab.

Habe ich dein interesse geweckt?
Dann kontaktier mich doch einfach hier per PM


Ich freu mich auf DICH! 

Bing


----------



## Rogger123 (7. Juni 2010)

Hallo,

Ich suche jemanden der mich werben kann. Dies soll ein Neuanfang werden, also ist es eine Bedingung bis Level 80 zu spielen.

*Meine Anforderungen:

- Bis Level 80 durchziehen

- Einen Char spielen nicht z.B. nicht 3 60 hochziehen

- Es wird auf der Seite der Allianz gespielt

- Startgold sowie Taschen sind erwünscht xD

Was ich euch bieten werde:

- Classic sowie einen Bc Key evtl. Wotlk-Key

- Ich bin sehr freundlich

- Geistige Reife

- Spaß am spielen

*Meldet euch per PM oder ICQ: 566762913
*
mfg
Rogger123



*


----------



## Bingbongbing (7. Juni 2010)

Rogger123 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich suche jemanden der mich werben kann. Dies soll ein Neuanfang werden, also ist es eine Bedingung bis Level 80 zu spielen.
> 
> ...



Hast PM


----------



## decaydeath (7. Juni 2010)

suche nen lvl partner 
server: egal
ontime: 12-24uhr 
fraktion: auch egal
einzige bedingung: will nen lvl 1char anfangen aufm neuen server
msn: der-blase-hase@hotmail.de (ich weiß is weng schwul :X )


----------



## Bingbongbing (8. Juni 2010)

Hallo ihr lieben liebenden :>

Ich suche jemanden, den ich werben kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was ich dir biete: 

-Genügend Startgold

- 1. Bodenmount + 1. Flugmount

-4 20er Taschen

-1 1/2 Jahre WoW erfahrung

-Zeitliche Flexibilität

- Ahnung vom spiel

- TS Server kann von mir gestellt werden



Was ich von dir erwarte:

* Ein wenig erfahrung ( ist aber auch gar kein problem, wenn du keine hast, bin sehr geduldig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

* Jemanden, der nicht nach lvl 20 aufhört, sondern bis lvl 80 mit zieht

* Jemanden, der spaß an zusammen erarbeiteten erfolgen hat

Es wäre schön, wenn dies alles auf dem Server Eredar passieren würde, da ich dort nämlich meine Mains hab.

Habe ich dein interesse geweckt?
Dann kontaktier mich doch einfach hier per PM


Ich freu mich auf DICH! 

Bing


----------



## Ehnoah (8. Juni 2010)

[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Suche wen der mich wirbt. 

Ziel -> Schnellstmöglich 80! 

Ihr solltet mitbringen: 

*Genügend Gold um von 1 - 80 ohne Probleme zu kommen! 
*Motivation von 1-80 zu kommen. 
*Mounts inc Fliegen (60) muss gestellt werden. 
*täglich von 17-23 Online 
*TS3/Vent/Skype 
*Reifes alter! 
*Keine Eltern die sagen "so PC aus" 
*PVP Orientiertes Spielen 
( BGs ab 60 + sowie Arena auf 80 wenn ihr bock habt ) 
*einschläge Levelerfahrung haben. 
*Raidgilde/PvP Gilde wäre toll aber nicht von nöten. 
*Möglichkeit (dauerhaft) zu ziehen. 

Server sowie Fraktion können von euch Frei gewählt werden. 

Classic kauf ich selbst, TBC sollte von euch gestellt werden ( aber kein muss )
Wotlk wird von mir wieder gestellt. 

Eckdaten: [/font]
[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]<- Azubi , 20 , aus Sachsen (:

Kontakt : 441-234-296 


Freu mich über Kontakte. 

Lg Ehnoah
[/font]


----------



## Bingbongbing (8. Juni 2010)

Hallo ihr lieben liebenden :>

Ich suche jemanden, den ich werben kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was ich dir biete: 

-Genügend Startgold

- 1. Bodenmount + 1. Flugmount

-4 20er Taschen

-1 1/2 Jahre WoW erfahrung

-Zeitliche Flexibilität

- Ahnung vom spiel

- TS Server kann von mir gestellt werden



Was ich von dir erwarte:

* Ein wenig erfahrung ( ist aber auch gar kein problem, wenn du keine hast, bin sehr geduldig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

* Jemanden, der nicht nach lvl 20 aufhört, sondern bis lvl 80 mit zieht

* Jemanden, der spaß an zusammen erarbeiteten erfolgen hat

Es wäre schön, wenn dies alles auf dem Server Eredar passieren würde, da ich dort nämlich meine Mains hab.

Habe ich dein interesse geweckt?
Dann kontaktier mich doch einfach hier per PM


Ich freu mich auf DICH! 

Bing


----------



## Kingsbeer (9. Juni 2010)

Jo Abend erstma ;-)

Und zwar folgendes: ich hab jetzt eine WoW pause von knappen 3 Monaten hinter mir, würde aber gerne wieder anfangen.

Ich suche jemanden den ich werben kann / der mich wirbt. ( mir kommt es nicht auf den Freimonat/Mount an, will nur nicht alleine spielen^^)

Um es gleich zu sagen: Ich will GANZ von vorne anfangen, soll heißen, ich kaufe mir WoW neu und will eig auch jmd der das genau so macht ;-)

Server Wahl ist mir ziehmlich egal, habe ein paar Favoriten, kann man aber noch besprechen. Ich spiele seit dem Start von TBC und habe somit einiges an erfahrung gesammelt, falls Fragen aufkommen sollten^^

Zur Klassen Wahl: Habe erfahrung mit: Magier (war 2 1/2 Jahre mein Main), Priester ( eine Zeit lang durch alle WoTLK Raids gehealt) und Schamane (Verstärker).

Perfekt wäre jmd der auch gerne im TS / Skype oder was es sonst noch so gibt, sitzt und sich über Gott und die Welt unterhält ;-)

liebe Grüße und meldet euch^^

Kingsbeer

PS: Bitte per PM melden, falls Interesse besteht, auch gerne schnell über icq, msn oder ts/skype Rücksprache halten ;-)


----------



## Hank Smith (9. Juni 2010)

Ich frage mich grade warum man neu anfängt - inkl. WoW neu kaufen - wenn man schon 2 1/2 gespielt hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ist mir zu hoch. Neu anfangen kann man doch auch so auf einem neuen Server, als ob man wirklich neu ist, neue Leute kennenlernen dort usw.

Ist nur so Interessehalber, woran liegt es? Account bei eBay weg? Zuviel Geld in der Tasche? Machst du auch einen neuen Führerschein, wenn du ein neues Auto kaufst? =)


----------



## Bingbongbing (9. Juni 2010)

Hallo ihr lieben liebenden :>

Ich suche jemanden, den ich werben kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was ich dir biete: 

-Genügend Startgold

- 1. Bodenmount + 1. Flugmount

-4 20er Taschen

-1 1/2 Jahre WoW erfahrung

-Zeitliche Flexibilität

- Ahnung vom spiel

- TS Server kann von mir gestellt werden



Was ich von dir erwarte:

* Ein wenig erfahrung ( ist aber auch gar kein problem, wenn du keine hast, bin sehr geduldig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

* Jemanden, der nicht nach lvl 20 aufhört, sondern bis lvl 80 mit zieht

* Jemanden, der spaß an zusammen erarbeiteten erfolgen hat

Es wäre schön, wenn dies alles auf dem Server Eredar passieren würde, da ich dort nämlich meine Mains hab.

Habe ich dein interesse geweckt?
Dann kontaktier mich doch einfach hier per PM


Ich freu mich auf DICH! 

Bing


----------



## Pepitoz (9. Juni 2010)

Bingbongboing einmal pro Seite reicht ...


----------



## Gonzo73 (9. Juni 2010)

decaydeath schrieb:


> suche nen lvl partner
> server: egal
> ontime: 12-24uhr
> fraktion: auch egal
> ...



Gibts zu...die Emailadresse hast du mal bei einer Sex-Börse benützt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kda (9. Juni 2010)

Morgään buff comunity 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



suche wen den *ICH* werben kann 

*was ich biete:*
-4Jahre WoW Erfahrung
-Spaß
-Ausdauer beim lvln
-Mounts & gold für taschen etc.
-Humor
-Ts³
*
was ich von euch erwarte*:
-Spaß am Spiel
-Tägliche Spielzeit von mindestens ca. 2-3std werktags (kann aber auch ruhig mehr sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
-WoW classic +Erweiterungen + Gametime selbst kauft
-Headset für ts³




Ich würde mich über anfragen von euch freuen, bei weiteren infos oder so einfach anschreiben

mfg kevin


----------



## Pepitoz (9. Juni 2010)

Hank schrieb:


> Ich frage mich grade warum man neu anfängt - inkl. WoW neu kaufen - wenn man schon 2 1/2 gespielt hat.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Es liegt daran das man mit Werbt ein Freund 3 Monate lang von level 1-60 300 % schneller levelt + diverse sachen hat um besser / leichter leveln zu können ...


----------



## bloodyPete (9. Juni 2010)

Achtung möchte euch vor saheri warnen.

dieser nutzer ist nur auf den CD key aus.
zu mir hat er/sie gesagt das er/sie nur eine Gamecard hat und kein BC oder Classic, da sie gerne eine Draenei anfangen will und nicht BC 10 Tage testen möchte, sollte man sofort nach werben die Keys mitbringen.

Mein Grund:

Ich habe diese Person geworben und sie hat den Trial Key aktiviert, ich habe nur den Classic key parat gehabt den sie anscheinend (!) aktiviert hat, jedoch stand davon nichts im Werbt einen Freund Status, auch heute noch nicht.
Wir wollte um 18 Uhr beginnen doch vorher ging sie offline, nachdem sie noch den Client updaten musste. um 23 uhr schrieb sie, dass das Internet aus unerklärlichen Gründen weg sei, doch wir morgen, also heute, um 17 Uhr anfangen können.
Heute war ich schon früher zuhause und sie war online, wollte wieder den BC key und ich sagte ihr morgen gebe ich ihn her, daraufhin wollte sie erst um 17 Uhr beginnen, und ich wartete. Um 17 Uhr dann fragte ich nach obs losgehen kann, daraufhin kam nur ein "gleich".
Dann ging sie offline.

Ich habe mit dieser Person unter den namen Nico über MSN gechattet.


----------



## Pepitoz (9. Juni 2010)

bloodyPete schrieb:


> Achtung möchte euch vor saheri warnen.
> 
> dieser nutzer ist nur auf den CD key aus.
> zu mir hat er/sie gesagt das er/sie nur eine Gamecard hat und kein BC oder Classic, da sie gerne eine Draenei anfangen will und nicht BC 10 Tage testen möchte, sollte man sofort nach werben die Keys mitbringen.
> ...



Deswegen würd ich niemals nen Key an unbekannte personen geben die nicht in meiner Nähe wohnen / zu denen man nicht einfach mal naja ... "vorbeikommen" kann ... ;-)


----------



## xxMardooxx (9. Juni 2010)

nevermind


----------



## Jackfoo (9. Juni 2010)

hi zusammen,

suche jemanden der lust hat noch mal neu anzufangen, weil ich mir einen pala auf hordenseite leveln wollte. Am besten auf dem server Frostwolf aber es gehen auch andere.
Skype und WoW+BC+WotLK sollten vorhanden sein. wenn ihr bock habt meldet euch über skype (Nick: yackfou12).

MfG
Jackfoo


----------



## ProCrUsHeR (10. Juni 2010)

Hallo Liebe community!

Ich bitte um keine Flames vllt gibts ja interessenten.

1. Frage . Ich suche einen Gilde/spieler der vllt über einen Kreditkarte verfügt 

Grund: ich würde gerne Transferieren.

zum meinen Char:

Zwerg Tank Paladin 43k HP Unbuffed Icc10/25 12/12 11/12 bekannt
es ein ernste Frage, Zahle auch den Bezahlten Transfer per überweisung natürlich selbstverständlich zurück!
Welcher server das ist , ist mir völlig Egal ich möchte so gesehen einen art Neu anfang machen da auf meinen Server was Tanks angeht wenig chancen habe, 
Wie gesagt auch gilden können mich werben, was für vorteile haben die mir helfen?

Gilden zb können auf mich zählen wenn sie tanks für ihre Raids brauchen 

zur bezahlung: wer 20€ mit transfer zahlt bekommt von mir 30€ überweisen 10€ als dankeschöne
komme auch gerne zu Horde >> 25€ + 20 € = transfer mit fraktions wechsel 55€ gesamt + 20€ als danke schön 

und bitte nur ernst gemeint angeboten per PM an mich 

lg


----------



## Linostar (10. Juni 2010)

Hallo liebe buffed.de Community,

ich suche jemand, der in World of Warcraft mal reinschnuppern möchte.
Spiele auf seiten der Allianz auf einem Normalen Server.
Biete Ts/Skype
Hilfe bei Klassenfragen, Quests oder ähnliches
sowie Gold im 5 stelligen Bereich(wenn erwünscht), wenn ihr 2 Monate spielt und ich das Reittier erhalte.




Mit freundlichen grüßen
Lino


----------



## painschkes (11. Juni 2010)

_Lino der Jäger von Shattrath :-)_


----------



## Pepitoz (11. Juni 2010)

Servaz liebe Buffed Community!

Wie viele andere in diesem Thread suche ich jemand den *ich werben kann !!!*

Was ich von euch erwarte:

		- Humor sollte vorhanden sein
		- Gewisses geistige Alter sollte vorhanden sein
		- halbwegs vorhandene Aktivität (keine Casuals)
		- den Willen zum Leveln mehrerer Chars von 1- 60 (dann selbstverständlich auch bis 80) 

Was ihr von mir erwarten könnt:

		- hohe Aktivität 
		- Humor ;-)
		- Lust und Spaß am Leveln
		- das gewisse Geistige Alter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


		- ein Startkapital für euch von 500 gold + Bodenmounts und das Level 60 Flugmount inkl. Skills und  Taschen



Da ich mein Main auf dem Server EU-Aegwynn (Blutdurst BG) habe würde ich es vorziehen dort auch zu leveln, da ansonsten das Startkapital etc. wegfallen würde und ohne dies kann Werbt ein Freund ziemlich nervig werden ;-) (Bin aber auch damit einverstanden auf einem anderem Server eurer Wahl zu leveln).  Ich bin ein purer PvP Spieler von daher habe ich keine lästigen Raids zwischendurch ;-) 

Ich bin auch nicht hauptsächlich auf das Raketenmount oder die Freimonate aus, dies ist nur ein kleiner, dennoch netter Bonus für mich! Mir geht es hauptsächlich um das Leveln mehrerer Chars da ich momentan schon 6 80ger habe und vor Cataclysm die 10 noch vollkriegen möchte ;-)

Noch kurz zu meiner Person, mein Name ist Felix, ich bin 17 Jahre alt und komme aus Osterode (Niedersachen) und gehe noch 1 Woche zur Schule... *dann hab ich 7 Wochen Ferien das heißt unmengen Zeit zum Leveln!*
*
*
Falls nun noch Fragen offen stehen, einfach per PM anschreiben oder per Skype unter kiori2 anschreiben, dort bin ich eigentlich immer erreichbar ;-)

Mfg Kigz


----------



## Elconsolero (12. Juni 2010)

Hi leute 

Suche jemanden zum neu anfangen oder weiterzocken auf ulduar. evtl auch anderer server.

Habe alle 3 Keys und spiele ca 1 Jahr, habe ein Headset und nen TS2-Server (5Slots) . 

Und hab echt keine Lust hier jetzt nen Roman zuschreiben. wer bock hat einfach ne PN schicken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BB


----------



## Mcyo (12. Juni 2010)

*hallo, suche jmd den ich werben kann auf dem server Frostwolf*
ts , geistige reife vorhanden und natürlich Zeit !!!


----------



## kda (13. Juni 2010)

Morgään buff comunity 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



suche wen den *ICH* werben kann 

*was ich biete:*
-4Jahre WoW Erfahrung
-Spaß
-Ausdauer beim lvln
-Mounts & gold für taschen etc.
-Humor
-Ts³
*
was ich von euch erwarte*:
-Spaß am Spiel
-Tägliche Spielzeit von mindestens ca. 2-3std werktags (kann aber auch ruhig mehr sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
-WoW classic +Erweiterungen + Gametime selbst kauft
-Headset für ts³


wenn sich jemand meldet und gezogen werden möchte von 1 auf 60 währe auch kein problem habe genug leute die uns dann helfen würden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich würde mich über anfragen von euch freuen, bei weiteren infos oder so einfach anschreiben

mfg kevin


----------



## Pepitoz (13. Juni 2010)

Servaz liebe Buffed Community!

Wie viele andere in diesem Thread suche ich jemand den *ich werben kann !!!*

Was ich von euch erwarte:

		- Humor sollte vorhanden sein
		- Gewisses geistige Alter sollte vorhanden sein
		- halbwegs vorhandene Aktivität (keine Casuals)
		- den Willen zum Leveln mehrerer Chars von 1- 60 (dann selbstverständlich auch bis 80) 

Was ihr von mir erwarten könnt:

		- hohe Aktivität 
		- Humor ;-)
		- Lust und Spaß am Leveln
		- das gewisse Geistige Alter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


		- ein Startkapital für euch von 500 gold + Bodenmounts und das Level 60 Flugmount inkl. Skills und  Taschen
		- Funktionierendes Headset + Skype / TS3 


Da ich mein Main auf dem Server EU-Aegwynn (Blutdurst BG) habe würde ich es vorziehen dort auch zu leveln, da ansonsten das Startkapital etc. wegfallen würde und ohne dies kann Werbt ein Freund ziemlich nervig werden ;-) (Bin aber auch damit einverstanden auf einem anderem Server eurer Wahl zu leveln).  Ich bin ein purer PvP Spieler von daher habe ich keine lästigen Raids zwischendurch ;-) 

Ich bin auch nicht hauptsächlich auf das Raketenmount oder die Freimonate aus, dies ist nur ein kleiner, dennoch netter Bonus für mich! Mir geht es hauptsächlich um das Leveln mehrerer Chars da ich momentan schon 6 80ger habe und vor Cataclysm die 10 noch vollkriegen möchte ;-)

Noch kurz zu meiner Person, mein Name ist Felix, ich bin 17 Jahre alt und komme aus Osterode (Niedersachen) und gehe noch 1 Woche zur Schule... *dann hab ich 7 Wochen Ferien das heißt unmengen Zeit zum Leveln!*
*
*
Falls nun noch Fragen offen stehen, einfach per PM anschreiben oder per Skype unter kiori2 anschreiben, dort bin ich eigentlich immer erreichbar ;-)

Mfg Kigz


----------



## Hexenfluch (13. Juni 2010)

suche jemanden den ICH werben kann 


[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Was ihr von mir erwarten könnt:

- hohe Aktivität 
- Humor 
- Lust und Spaß am Leveln
- das gewisse Geistige Alter [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]- bezahlung von reiten und fliegen bis 60 [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]- genügend gold [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]-  leveln bis 60 oder höher [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]habe zeit von 16-23 Uhr 
[/font][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]spielen würden wir auf dem sever Nazjatar pvp sever  auf Horden seite [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] ich würde mir ein heal schami machen [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]zu mir bin 15 jahre alt und heiße sebastian[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]und bin keiner von denen wo kommt ... mach den pc jetzt aus  ^^
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]gut wäre ne  antwort in paar wochen[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] hätte genügent zeit weil auch in nem monat die sommerferien beginnen [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]skype  - sebie95[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]iqc      -  [/font][font="tahoma, verdana, arial, sans-serif"]378706007 [/font]
[font="tahoma, verdana, arial, sans-serif"]und über buffed acc  bin immer online [/font]
[font="tahoma, verdana, arial, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="tahoma, verdana, arial, sans-serif"]freue mich über jede antwort [/font][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="tahoma, verdana, arial, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="tahoma, verdana, arial, sans-serif"]hab jemanden gefunden !!![/font]


----------



## Necronos1 (13. Juni 2010)

*Habe meinen Levelpartner bereits gefunden!!! Weitere Anfragen sind zwar nett, aber bringen leider nichts mehr!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*


Hallo, Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Spieler der mich wirbt!
Was ich von euch erwarte: 
- sehr viel Erfahrung, ich möchte schnell und ohne großen Zeitaufwand mit dir leveln 
- Start bei Level 1, gerne könnt ihr mit eurem 80er mal zur Unterstützug kommen, ist aber nicht nötig 
- einigermaßen regelmäßige Onlinezeiten (Ihr müsste jedoch nicht ständig zocken) - mindestens 16, geistiges Alter sollte sich schon der 18 nähren
- funktionierendes Headset
- PvP Server (Lieblingsserver Nathrezim, aber keine pflicht, anderer PvP-Server geht auch), Hordenseite
- Onlinezeiten: Ferienorientiert, eher Wochenspieler, Wochenende nutze ich lieber anders^^ 

Was ich euch biete, neben dem gratis Monat und dem Mount: 
- sehr erfahrener Spieler (6. Account), auch im Endcontent (Raidlead) 
- humorvoll, hilfsbereit, aber auch zielstrebig 
- nette Unterhaltungen und regelmäßige Onlinezeiten 
- Keys stelle ich natürlich

Zu meiner Person: Bin 19 Jahre, habe vor 2 Wochen mein Abitur gemacht und nun etwas zu viel Freizeit Bin leidenschaftlicher WOW-Spieler, der jedoch meistens nach einem halben Jahr die Lust verliert und nach einem Monat dann wieder anfängt, aber keine Sorge, ich spiele immer länger als die 3 Monate^^ 

Erreichen könntet ihr mich am besten über ICQ :287236459 oder schreibt mir einfach eine PN. Nach einem Gespräche in Skype/TS steht einem gemeinsamen Start nichts mehr im Wege 

Ich freue mich auf zahlreiche Antworten 
Gruß Stephan


----------



## ProCrUsHeR (13. Juni 2010)

hallo,

Ich würde gerne auf einen Neuenserver einen neuanfang machen. (also das ich euch werbe)

meine wünsche:

Horde. regelmäßige onlinezeit, spass am Leveln , und durchalte vermögen von lvl 1-80

was ich euch bitte:

5 Jahre erfahrung von Game, durchalte vermögen kenne mich mit viele Klassen aus,


schreibt mir ne PM bei interesse


----------



## IchNasher (14. Juni 2010)

Hallo liebe Buff user ich habe eine bitte an euch und zwar würde ich gerne mit WoW anfangen und ich habe gesehen das es Werb dein Freund gibt .Ok dann habe ich mir das mal so alles durch gelesen und habe gesehen das man dann noch 150% mehr ep bekommt.

Meine Frage ist würde einer mit mir Werb dein Freund machen ich habe skype zum reden.

Ihr bekommt:
1mount
30 tage spiel zeit
150% nehr ep 

Ich würde gerne Allianz spielen aber denn server könnt ihr selber Wählen.

Ich bin selber PvP spieler also werde ich so eine PvP klasse nehemen 

Bei Interesse schreibt mir eine PM mit kontakt darten wo ich euch erreichen kann

MFG :Nils


----------



## chick0 (14. Juni 2010)

suche wen, den ich werben kann!
classic key sollte vorhanden sein,
nach erstem 60er geb ich meinen ungeöffneten bc key, raus, über wotlk key kosten reden wir dann (hab noch bc key, weil meine mum mir damals bei wotlk release bc gekauft hat, nicht wotlk^^)

hab wen der uns durch inis zieht, und gold.

alles weitere bitte über icq: 436441337
oder pn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MFG!


----------



## Mike.Mastermind (14. Juni 2010)

Hallo alle miteinander, 
ich suche jemanden *den ich werben kann* um dann anschließend einige Chars hochzuleveln. 

Was ich biete: 
 - Taschen 4x20 
 - Ziehmöglichkeit mit 2. Account 
 - Transportmöglichkeit mit Mage mit Chopper 
 - TS3 Server 
 - 5.000 Gold fürs Epicfliegen!* 
 - 1.000 Gold für Dualspecc!* 
 - Twinkgilde mit Bank! 

Was ich erwarte: 
 - Classic Key - ich stelle keinen Key! 
 - Zeit 
 - Flexibilät 
 - Reife 

Zu mir: 
Ich habe 2 80er auf dem Realm Rexxar (Horde) und würde auch auf diesem leveln wollen. 

*Sobald ihr den Account erweitert habt und ich die Rakete und das Freimonat bekomme - bekommt ihr von mir die insgesamt 6000 Gold! dafür stellt ihr aber selbst den Key! 
Ich habe bis September Urlaub und habe Zeit und möglichkeit mit euch zu leven! 

Solltet ihr Interesse haben meldet euch hier im Forum per PM


----------



## Lesh (14. Juni 2010)

Huhu,

suche immernoch jemanden zum gemeinsamen Twinken =)

Meldet euch!


----------



## biemi (16. Juni 2010)

Hi, ich suche jemanden den ich werben kann!

Geplant sind* 1-2 60er.* 

Server: Arthas
Fraktion: Allianz
Klasse: egal 
Biete euch:* Gold* für Taschen, Reittiere usw.; viel *Erfahrung und Tipps* was WoW betrifft; Erfahrung mit Werbe einen Freund

INCLUSIV bekommt ihr von mir auch noch einen *braunen Reitbären* den ihr ab Stufe 40 reiten könnt (in Dalaran für 700(oder waren es 800g?)g erhältlich)

Ich erwarte mir jemanden der dies dann auch durchzieht und habe* keinen wirklichen Zeitstress*!!! Ihr solltet
ausserdem auch freundlich sein und eine *gewisse geistige Reife* sollte auch vorhanden sein, und da die mit dem Alter kommt....

Für weiter Fragen schreibt mich einfach hier im Forum an! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg biemi


----------



## Jengor (17. Juni 2010)

Moin, ich suche wen, den ich werben kann.

Server:Teldrassil
Fraktion:Horde
Klasse:Was dir Spaß macht

Biete genügend Taschen, viele Nebenkosten, Reiten, 4 Jahre WoW-Erfahrung und eine freundliche und hilfsbereite Gilde.

Ich stehe kein bisschen unter Zeitstress und erwarte von dem Geworbenen dasselbe.
Ich möchte einfach nur Spaß am Spiel haben und hoffentlich einen neuen Freund dazugewinnen.

Wenn du noch weitere Fragen hast schreib mich einfach hier im Forum an.

Mfg Jengor


----------



## Vultoq (19. Juni 2010)

Huhu, Ich suche einen erfahrenen Spieler auf dem Server "Die silberne Hand" (bitte kein anderer Server) , der mich wirbt . 
Ich spiele seit knapp 3 Jahren WoW , doch da es Probleme mit meinem Account gibt, werde ich komplett von neu anfangen.
Ein Startkapital an Gold etc. wäre nett.(natürlich nur wenn mein Account bezahlt ist und ihr eure Rakete habt) .


Ich hätte 
MO-DO von 15.30Uhr-18-30Uhr , 19:30Uhr-21:30Uhr
FR-SO von 8:00Uhr -22:00Uhr 
Zeit zum leveln.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (19. Juni 2010)

http://www.buffed.de...e-sammelthread/

4.12 Warum "Werbe einen Freund" hier nicht gestattet ist?
Zu Eurem und unserem Schutz werden diese Beiträge geschlossen. Niemand schützt Euch vor wildfremden Interessenten, für die Ihr die Werbeaktion verpulvert, weil sie zum Spielen nie auftauchen oder Euch nur verarschen und eh mit WoW aufhören wollten. Das alles fällt auf die Werbeaktion im Forum zurück und schadet den Betroffenen.


----------



## Vultoq (19. Juni 2010)

Huhu, Ich suche einen erfahrenen Spieler auf dem Server "Die silberne Hand" (bitte kein anderer Server) , der mich wirbt . 
Ich spiele seit knapp 3 Jahren WoW , doch da es Probleme mit meinem Account gibt, werde ich komplett von neu anfangen.
Ein Startkapital an Gold etc. wäre nett.(natürlich nur wenn mein Account bezahlt ist und ihr eure Rakete habt) .


Ich hätte 
MO-DO von 15.30Uhr-18-30Uhr , 19:30Uhr-21:30Uhr
FR-SO von 8:00Uhr -22:00Uhr 
Zeit zum leveln.


----------



## Vultoq (19. Juni 2010)

ups,dankeschön


----------



## Wutprobe (19. Juni 2010)

*Hey ; D auch ich suche jemand den "ICH WERBEN KANN"

Ich spiele auf dem "SERVER FROSTWOLF HORDE" und möchte dies auch weiterhin : )
Ich möchte gemeinsam ein paar Chars auf level 60 hochziehen und vll auch gleich auf 80 : P
 Habe aber schon einige chars im bereich von 30-45 mit denen ich dann auch einsteigen werde aber das sollte kein problem sein *: )

*
Was ich euch bieten kann/werde:
Ist eine menge Spielerfahrung PvE/PvP sowie startgeld für taschen mounts usw. 
Meine onlinezeiten sind verschieden aber ich habe jeden tag zeit zu zocken sobald es die arbeit zulässt : D

Was ich von euch erwarte:
Alter ist elativ egal solange ihr keine flamer seid und euch in jeder gruppe aufführt etc.
Das ihr flexibel seid spaß am spiel habt und aktiv seid *; D



*Bei intersse oder fragen einfach ne PM schreiben können wir gern im ICQ oder sonst wo weiter klären *: P


----------



## Ankylos94 (19. Juni 2010)

Suche ebenfalls jemanden den ICH werben kann.

Mir ist Realm/Fraktion/Klasse egal, falls wir jedoch auf Eredar spielen würden könnte ich Gold für alles was man beim Leveln benötigt stellen.

Was ihr mitbringen müsstet wäre Zeit und den benötigten Key da ich euch ja werben möchte.

Für weitere Informationen stehe ich jederzeit per Nachricht zur Verfügung.


----------



## Linostar (19. Juni 2010)

Hallo liebe buffed.de Community,

ich suche jemand, der in World of Warcraft mal reinschnuppern möchte.
Spiele auf seiten der Allianz auf einem Normalen Server.
Biete Ts/Skype
Hilfe bei Klassenfragen, Quests oder ähnliches
sowie Gold für mounts und Fähigkeiten erlernen(wenn erwünscht), wenn ihr 2 Monate spielt und ich das Reittier erhalte.




Mit freundlichen grüßen
Lino


----------



## Aratosao2 (20. Juni 2010)

Hallöchen,
mein Kumpel und ich suchen einen Healadin auf dem Server *Durotan* für 3v3 und 2v2.
Er ist Krieger und ich bin Jäger (Allianz).
Wir können unsere Klasse spielen und sind immer lustig und gut drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bei Interesse bitte PM oder bei Skype (thure.s) anschreiben!

Liebe Grüße,
Ara


----------



## Avek (20. Juni 2010)

Hallo!

Ich habe vor dem Add on nochmal Lust einen Priester zu leveln und suche daher Jemanden den ich werben kann.
Ihr solltet Willens sein einen Char auf mind. 60 zu spielen. Bei Bedarf auch gerne zusammen von 60 bis 80 noch.
Das ganze wäre auf dem Realm Un´Goro (PvP) auf der Seite der Horde.

Was ich biete:

- Spielspaß
- normales + epic mount und 100g!
- Skype, Ts3 usw.

Was ihr bieten solltet:

- Spielspaß
- Classic Key
- Geistige Reife (Man muss nicht unbedingt 18 sein, aber sollte auch nich unter 16 sein. Bin selbst 19)

Da ich vor kurzem mit meinem Abi fertig geworden bin habe ich einiges an Zeit und nutze sie auch gern zum spielen.
Wenn ihr Lust bekommen habt, dann schreibt mir einfach eine Nachricht hier bei Buffed und ich schreib euch dann zurück.
Leute die es nicht ernst meinen brauchen sich erst garnich melden.

Mfg

Avek


----------



## raven0x (20. Juni 2010)

#GEFUNDEN


----------



## happy181 (20. Juni 2010)

Hallo WoWler,

ich bin für meinen Main-Char einem Heal-Pala (GS 5500) mit einigermaßen DD-Equip auf der Suche 
nach einem ICC Raid(vorzugsweise 25er) der mich einmal durch die komplette Zitadelle ziehen würde inkl. LK kill.
Erfahrung habe ich bei allen Bossen bis auf der Blutkönigin gesammelt.

Grund für meine Anfrage ist, das ich leider in Schichten arbeite und es extrem schwer bzw. unmöglich ist 
da einen Stammraid zu finden, wenn man nur alle 3-4 Wochen zur entsprechenden Raidzeit mitkann.

Ich habe auch keine lust noch zig Monate auf einen Random-Raid zu hoffen der gut genug ist.

Beheimatet bin ich auf dem Server Alleria.

Ich würde auch dafür bezahlen falls gefordert!



Für mehr Infos bzw. Kontaktaufnahme einfach PN an mich.


Vielen Dank und Liebe Grüße

happy


----------



## chick0 (21. Juni 2010)

chick0 schrieb:


> suche wen, den ich werben kann!
> classic key sollte vorhanden sein,
> nach erstem 60er geb ich meinen ungeöffneten bc key, raus, über wotlk key kosten reden wir dann (hab noch bc key, weil meine mum mir damals bei wotlk release bc gekauft hat, nicht wotlk^^)
> 
> ...



Suche immer noch jemanden, falls das nicht genug Infos waren:
-Ich bin 16, und habe nun Ferien.
Dementsprechend auch viel Zeit.
-Suche jemanden der das ernst nimmt, und das total mit mir
durchzieht, natürlich auch mit Spaß! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


-Schenkt euch einen BC Key, als kleines Geschenk! (Da ich ja auch einen Monat bekomme!)
-Ihr sollt motiviert sein.
-Ein Headset wäre gut!
-Server KelThuzad, Ally. (mind 1-2 Chars noch hier, dann dürft ihr aussuchen!)
-Ich versorge uns mit Gold (dich auch, für dein Lehrer und Mount!)
-Habe jemanden der uns durch Inis zieht!
-Mache die Nacht auch gerne mal länger als der Rest der Bevölkerung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


-Bin sehr nett, und würde mich über jemanden freuen, der genauso motiviert wird von dem Text wie ich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hoffe ihr fühlt euch angesprochen und ich konnte euch helfen!
Als Tipp:
Ich biete euch auch an, mit euch EINEN Char zusammen auf 60 zu Spielen, dann ab 60 bis 80 ebenso zusammen leveln!
Mit Gold werdet ihr versorgt!
Besteht dann Interesse den 80er auf deinen Hauptaccount zu transferieren, kann über ein zusammenlegen des benötigten Budgets gerne gesprochen werden!

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
chick0!


----------



## nofulaso (21. Juni 2010)

hallo, *ich suche jemanden den ich werben kann.*


meine idee: 

dieses wochenende fr-so, wenn ihr es durchhaltet, einen char von 1-60, von mir ziehen zu lassen.



was ihr mitbringen müsst : 

> classic key
> zeit
> ts3


lust =? /w me via buffed.


lg nofulaso


----------



## ASSault (21. Juni 2010)

Hallo, 

Ich suche jemanden der *geworben werden möchte*.

Ich bin ein erfahrener Wow-Spieler und kann Euch somit mit viel Wow-Wissen versorgen.
*Den Classic-Key müsst ihr stellen.*

Nach Absprache werden wir dann lvln oder von einem 2. Account gezogen.

Server : *Mad'Mortem* (PVE-Server im Frostwolf Realmpool)
Fraktion : Horde
Klasse : egal (ich werde Magier nehmen)

Gold 	: Anfangskapital von 500g
Taschen : 4x Froststofftaschen
Reiten : lvl20 kostenlos
Mounts : kleiner & große kostenlos
Pet 	: 1 Pet nach Wahl, bis 100g aus AH kostenlos
Lvl 	: gemeinsam auf 1-60, 60-80 möglich

Solltet Ihr Euren Account verlängern (und ich meine Rakete erhalten habe), 
so winken noch einmal 4500g, sodass *großes Fliegen* ohne Probleme finanzierbar sein sollte.

Ich habe bereits einen Freund geworben und bin somit stolzer Besitzer des Zevra Mounts,
soll sagen ich kenne mich mit Werben, etc. aus.

Sollte sich eine gute Zusammenarbeit zeigen, so ist es möglich einen *2. Charakter* gemeinsam auf 60 zu spielen.

Was ihr mitbringen müsst:

- Classic Key
- TS3 - Client & Mic
- Zeit, auch am Wochenende
- ICQ / MSN
- Interesse an Wow

Kontakt : über buffed.

lg ASSault


----------



## todi251 (21. Juni 2010)

Hallo erstmal ich bin der Tim und 21 Jahre alt.
Wie der Name schon sagt suche ich jemanden den ich werben kann, ihr solltet aufjedenfall nett sein und Spaß am Spiel haben.Aufgrund von schlechten Erfahrungen nehme ich nur noch Leute die mindestens 16 sind.
Wenn wir für die Allianz in die Schlacht gehen könnte ich mit Gold/Taschen/Gilde und anderen Sachen helfen da ich zwei 80er habe(Server:Gorgonnash) ,aber ich hätte auch mal Lust auf Seiten der Horde durchs Land zustreifen.Es liegt in deiner Hand.
Vorteile durch's werben:
-300% EP beim zusammen leveln und questen bis auf Stufe 60
-wir können uns zueinander porten
die restlichen Vorteile beziehen sich nur auf mich, wie ein Flugmount auf dem wir dann aber zu 2 sitzen könnten^^
hab ich euer Intresse geweckt dann melden euch einfach per ICQ : 302951018


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (21. Juni 2010)

Gibt einen Sammelthread für, den bitte nutzen!


----------



## MayoAmok (21. Juni 2010)

Kontaktsuche Thread 

Steht grad GANZ oben.

Ansonsten mal gemeldet


----------



## Boddakiller (21. Juni 2010)

und der dann 2 Monate bezahlt, damit du auch jaaah deinen Gratis Monat und das neue Raketen Mount bekommst ;D


----------



## sykee (21. Juni 2010)

siehe sticky


----------



## todi251 (21. Juni 2010)

Hallo erstmal ich bin der Tim und 21 Jahre alt.
Wie der Name schon sagt suche ich jemanden den ich werben kann, ihr solltet aufjedenfall nett sein und Spaß am Spiel haben.Ebenso solltet ihr wirklich Lust auf WoW haben und nicht nur bis 60 spielen und dann aufhören.Aufgrund von schlechten Erfahrungen nehme ich nur noch Leute die mindestens 16 sind.
Wenn wir für die Allianz in die Schlacht gehen könnte ich mit Gold/Taschen/Gilde und anderen Sachen helfen da ich zwei 80er habe(Server:Gorgonnash) ,aber ich hätte auch mal Lust auf Seiten der Horde durchs Land zustreifen.Es liegt in deiner Hand.
Vorteile durch's werben:
-300% EP beim zusammen leveln und questen bis auf Stufe 60
-wir können uns zueinander porten
die restlichen Vorteile beziehen sich nur auf mich und tretten erst nach 2bzw. 3Monaten gespielten Monaten von euch ein, wie z.B. ein Flugmount auf dem man zu 2 sitzen kann.
hab ich euer Intresse geweckt dann melden euch einfach per ICQ : 302951018


----------



## FullMetalJacket (22. Juni 2010)

Suche einen wow spiel partner um zu lvln marken zu farmen usw.

was ich mit bringe : 4 jahre wow erfahrung, einen 80er (dk tank ca icc 25 stand) und genug geld

vorraussetzungen : ein laufender wow account, bissl erfahrung wäre auch ned schlecht weil will ned ganze zeit nur erklären, viel spielzeit also jeden tag der woche mindestens 2 std. am wochenende natürlich länger zumindest samstag und ts2/3 oder skype muss vorhanden sein, alter egal

warum : ich hab eine spielpause gemacht (5 monate) und will mir anfang der sommerferien (2 wochen in wien noch) eine neue gamecard kaufen und will einfach nich allein wieder einsteigen ( wenn kein 80er vorhanden werd ich einen neuen char anfangen)

Realm : Nozdormu

Edit: bin 14 antwort pn oder : unguad_96@live.de


----------



## Luny Tunes (23. Juni 2010)

FullMetalJacket schrieb:


> was ich mit bringe : 4 jahre wow erfahrung





FullMetalJacket schrieb:


> Edit: bin 14



... oooook - DAS is krazz^^


----------



## FullMetalJacket (23. Juni 2010)

Luny schrieb:


> ... oooook - DAS is krazz^^
> [/QUOTE
> xD tja ich hab nix anderes zu tun..


----------



## Mindadar (24. Juni 2010)

FullMetalJacket schrieb:


> Luny schrieb:
> 
> 
> > ... oooook - DAS is krazz^^
> ...


----------



## Kafka (24. Juni 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> ame='FullMetalJacket' date='23 June 2010 - 14:06' timestamp='1277297294' post='2663619']
> 
> 
> Schule, Freunde oder Legosteine? o.O
> ...




Schade, hätte Destromath Horden seite anbieten können^^


----------



## DarthDonut (24. Juni 2010)

suche jemanden zum anwerben ich lvl zur zeit einen neuen char hoch und alleine ists etwas lw also wer lust hat sagt bescheid 
Details: zeiten immer unterschiedlich könnten wir auch absprechen
Fraktion: Horde
Realm: Todeswache
 also bei interesse sagt mir bescheid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FullMetalJacket (24. Juni 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> ame='FullMetalJacket' date='23 June 2010 - 14:06' timestamp='1277297294' post='2663619']
> 
> 
> Schule, Freunde oder Legosteine? o.O



schule...naja kennst irgent einen minderjährigen wow spieler der gute noten hat ?^^ .. was sind freunde? und für legosteine bin ich zu groß..xD


----------



## hoggier123 (24. Juni 2010)

Hallo,

Ich suche jemanden der mich werben kann. Dies soll ein Neuanfang werden, also ist es eine Bedingung bis Level 80 zu spielen.

*Meine Anforderungen:

- Bis Level 80 durchziehen

- Einen Char spielen nicht z.B. nicht 3 60 hochziehen

- Es wird auf der Seite der Allianz gespielt

- Startgold sowie Taschen sind erwünscht xD

Was ich euch bieten werde:

- Classic sowie einen Bc Key evtl. Wotlk-Key

- Ich bin sehr freundlich

- Geistige Reife

- Spaß am spielen

*Meldet euch per PM oder ICQ: 566762913
*
mfg
Hoggier123*


----------



## Legendofz (24. Juni 2010)

Hi, mal sehen ob das hier Erfolg hat. Ich suche auf dem Server "Alexstrasza" eine Gilde, die gemeinsam ICC raidet und nen paladin gebrauchen kann. mache WoW-pause seit der 2. flügel eröffnet wurde, bin aber noch ganz gut euipped. 5300 GC oder sowas... Bin first vergelter, second Tank (Tank noch ned Icc-tauglich).




Geht mir vor allem drum, wieder ne Gemeinschaft zu haben die einfach spaß am raiden hat. Das random gedönst geht ma aufn Geist... wow in ner festen Gruppe macht einfach mehr Fun.




Raiderfahrung sehr hoch: Zocke diesen pala seit release BC, Twinks gibts keine und wirds keine geben. Habe selbst 2 erfolgreiche Raidgilden geführt, die beide auch heute noch raiden (mit anderen Chefs allerdings).




Für Gildenführung hab ich aber wegen arbeit udn Freundin einfach keine Zeit mehr. Movement da, Klassenbeherrschung da. Kann ggf. auch anderen Palas in der Gilde mit Skillung etc helfen... bin ja doch alteingesessen. online Zeit je nach bedarf. Insbesondere 25 interessiert mich, damit ich die Shadowmourne -Reihe weiter machen kann.




Kontakt unter legendofz84@googlemail.com




Würde mich freuen auf diesem Wege ne nette Gilde zu finden.




LG




Daniel aka Legend


----------



## hoggier123 (24. Juni 2010)

Will mich keiner werben?


----------



## Tamarillo148 (24. Juni 2010)

Doch ich super gerne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hab dir pm gesendet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


würd mich über ne antwort freuen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## Tamarillo148 (24. Juni 2010)

Ich suche jemanden den ICH werben kann!

Ich spiele auf dem Server Arygos - Eu ( Allianz )
und auf dem Server Nazjatar - EU ( Horde )

*Einige information von mir :*

- Ich spiele seit rund 3 Jahren WoW.
- Habe 4 level 80er und ein level 70er!
- Habe *viel* erfahrung gesammelt ;D


*Die Vorteile : http://www.buffed.de...n-Freund-Aktion*

-300% Ep ( heißt schneller leveln )
-Freund zu Freund beschwörung ( ihr könnt mich zu euch porten oder halt andersrum )
- Level Schencken

*Das biete ich euch :*

-*Schnelles* leveln! ( Inis ziehen mit 80er oder zusammen leveln! ) -- Ich kann dir aber auch level schencken!
-Startsupport ( Gold ) für Taschen,Mounts, Lehrer und sowas halt.
-Nette/lustige unterhaltung.
-Support ( beim q helfen,bei Fragen und allem )


Ob ihr dann Allianz oder Horde spielen wollt is euch überlassen.
Ich persönliche würde gerne Allianz spielen. Weil ich mir ein Dreanei Schamanen Leveln wollte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*
Also meldet euch per PM oder direkt ins Forum hier!*

*
Lg Tamarillo*


----------



## hoggier123 (25. Juni 2010)

Hallo,

Ich suche jemanden der mich werben kann. Dies soll ein Neuanfang werden, also ist es eine Bedingung bis Level 80 zu spielen.

*Meine Anforderungen:

- Bis Level 80 durchziehen

- Einen Char spielen nicht z.B. nicht 3 60 hochziehen

- Es wird auf der Seite der Allianz gespielt

- Startgold sowie Taschen sind erwünscht xD

Was ich euch bieten werde:

- Classic sowie einen Bc Key evtl. Wotlk-Key

- Ich bin sehr freundlich

- Geistige Reife

- Spaß am spielen

*Meldet euch per PM oder ICQ: 566762913
*
mfg
Hoggier123*


----------



## Tamarillo148 (25. Juni 2010)

hoggier123 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich suche jemanden der mich werben kann. Dies soll ein Neuanfang werden, also ist es eine Bedingung bis Level 80 zu spielen.
> 
> ...





Hai^^ hab dir PM gesendet.. in dein profil geschrieben und hier ins forum :'D
antworte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


muss auch bescheid wissen falls du dich für mich entscheidest denn lösch ich meine Beiträge aus dem Forum^^


----------



## Tamarillo148 (25. Juni 2010)

Hier könnt ihr reinschreiben ob ihr jemanden sucht den ihr werben könnt, oder wenn ihr geworben werden wollt.
Schreibt einfach einige informationen auf!



Ich suche jemanden den ICH werben kann!

Ich spiele auf dem Server Arygos - Eu ( Allianz )
und auf dem Server Nazjatar - EU ( Horde )

*Einige information von mir :*

- Ich spiele seit rund 3 Jahren WoW.
- Habe 4 level 80er und ein level 70er!
- Habe *viel* erfahrung gesammelt ;D


*Die Vorteile : 	http://www.buffed.de/wow/news/6522/WoW-Neue-Werbt-einen-Freund-Aktion*

-300% Ep ( heißt schneller leveln )
-Freund zu Freund beschwörung ( ihr könnt mich zu euch porten oder halt andersrum )
- Level Schencken

*Das biete ich euch :*

-*Schnelles* leveln! ( Inis ziehen mit 80er oder zusammen leveln! ) -- Ich kann dir aber auch level schencken!
-Startsupport ( Gold ) für Taschen,Mounts, Lehrer und sowas halt.
-Nette/lustige unterhaltung.
-Support ( beim q helfen,bei Fragen und allem )


Ob ihr dann Allianz oder Horde spielen wollt is euch überlassen.
Ich persönliche würde gerne Allianz spielen. Weil ich mir ein Dreanei Schamanen Leveln wollte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*
Also meldet euch per PM oder direkt ins Forum hier!*

*
Lg Tamarillo*


----------



## LaVerne (25. Juni 2010)

Dafür gibt es für die Leute, die lesen können, ganz oben hier im Forum einen Sammelthread, der auf "ganz wichtig" und "sticky" gesetzt ist:

http://www.buffed.de...e-sammelthread/


----------



## Hank Smith (25. Juni 2010)

Ich habe das echt noch nie gemacht, aber:

http://www.buffed.de...e-sammelthread/

Hier im Forum der erste (!!!) und oberste (!!!) gepinnte Thread.


----------



## Tamarillo148 (25. Juni 2010)

Haijeh..
ja ich weiß aber ich wollte gerne einen Thread aufmachen der komplett dazu da ist um Freunde zu Werben !
der übersichtlich ist und nur ums Freunde werben geht..
aber da ihr nun den thread gepostet habt geht nun das flaming los 
und blah.-.-


----------



## Stevesteel (25. Juni 2010)

/reported 
flame inc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Senzua (25. Juni 2010)

Realm : Nethersturm
Name : Senzua
Fraktion : Horde

Sucht jemanden den ich werben kann :-)
Startgold sowie zusammen levlen usw.
Spiel jetzt seit nem guten Jahr regelmäßig, und davor halt zwischendurch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EInfach ingame anwhispern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarjin (25. Juni 2010)

Im bereits genannten Thread geht es zu 99% nur um Freund werben...


----------



## Syrelium (25. Juni 2010)

Hallo,

Ich möchte jemanden Werben!

Ich möchte ca. 1-2 60er hochleveln mehr ist aber auch okay 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich biete Startgold für Taschen Mounts oder so etwas

Der Realm wird Baelgun-Allianz sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Keys stelle ich nicht**
*

Wer Interesse hat soll mir eine Pm schreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*
*


----------



## sykee (25. Juni 2010)

sticky.....


----------



## Faransol (25. Juni 2010)

SchenCKen = Augenkrebs >.<


----------



## nirvanager1 (25. Juni 2010)

Tamarillo148 schrieb:


> Hier könnt ihr reinschreiben ob ihr jemanden sucht den ihr werben könnt, oder wenn ihr geworben werden wollt.
> Schreibt einfach einige informationen auf!
> 
> 
> ...




 ne kannst du nicht...nur den, den du wirbst kann DIR lvl schenken hab ich selber gemacht die erfahrung


----------



## Dawoot (25. Juni 2010)

Hallo,

ich würde gerne jemand Werben.

Server: Onyxia
Name: Dawoot

Ich biete euch 1000g Startkapital für Lehrer, Mounts usw. + Taschen + Instanzen ziehen, sowie Unterstützung beim Leveln.

Informationen zu meiner Person:

- habe aktuell 3 80er, zwei davon raiden ICC 10 HM, zusätzlich habe ich noch Twinks die gelevelt werden wollen
- Fraktion ist die Horde
- spiele jetz seid ca. 4 Jahren und habe seid BC jeden Raidendboss mehrfach gelegt.

Fals jemand interesse hat, bitte bei mir melden per PM oder ICQ 173019909


----------



## Nosferatus666 (25. Juni 2010)

Ich suche jemanden den ich werben kann.

Gespielt wird:

Server: Frostmourne
Fraktion: Allianz


Was ich bieten kann:

WoW Classic key stelle ich
500g Startkapital
4 Taschen
evtl Ini ziehen mit 80er
Wenn du gut bist in eine Gilde, die ICC 10er 11/12 hat, aufgenommen zu werden
TS3 Server


Was ich erwarte:

Niemanden der nur zweimal die Woche Zeit hat, also du solltest schon täglich ab Nachmittag (~17 Uhr) Zeit haben
1 Char auf 60 und wenn du möchtest bis 80 weiter ( Also ich werde den Char bis auf 80 spielen )



Infos zu mir:

Ich bin männlich, 20 Jahre alt und habe noch 1 Woche frei und leiste dann Zivildienst
spiele seit WoW Release


Bei Interesse melde dich einfach per ICQ: 325429521 oder bei Buffed


----------



## aidyn91 (25. Juni 2010)

Hallo Buffies,




Ich suche jmd der mich wirbt! 

Key besorg ich mir selber und Fraktion ist mir egal. Würd nur gern nen Schurken oder Magier spielen.

Server ist mir auch relativ latte.




Für mehr Infos PN an mich




Mfg Aid


----------



## Pepitoz (25. Juni 2010)

[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]
*aidyn91  hast ne Pm^^ *
[/font]


----------



## Pepitoz (25. Juni 2010)

[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]
*doppelpost ... <.<*[/font]


----------



## raven0x (25. Juni 2010)

[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]#[/font]


----------



## hoggier123 (25. Juni 2010)

Hallo,

Ich suche jemanden der mich werben kann. Dies soll ein Neuanfang werden, also ist es eine Bedingung bis Level 80 zu spielen.

*Meine Anforderungen:

- Bis Level 80 durchziehen

- Einen Char spielen nicht z.B. nicht 3 60 hochziehen

- Es wird auf der Seite der Allianz gespielt

- Startgold sowie Taschen sind erwünscht xD

Was ich euch bieten werde:

- Classic sowie einen Bc Key evtl. Wotlk-Key

- Ich bin sehr freundlich

- Geistige Reife

- Spaß am spielen

- Viel Zeit ich habe nämlich Sommerferien, ihr solltet bitte auch schon Zeit haben ^^
*
Meldet euch per PM oder ICQ: 566762913
*

mfg
Hoggier123*


----------



## Tamarillo148 (25. Juni 2010)

Ich suche jemanden den ICH werben kann!

Ich spiele auf dem Server Arygos - Eu ( Allianz )
und auf dem Server Nazjatar - EU ( Horde )

*Einige information von mir :*

- Ich spiele seit rund 3 Jahren WoW.
- Habe 4 level 80er und ein level 70er!
- Habe *viel* erfahrung gesammelt ;D


*Die Vorteile : http://www.buffed.de...n-Freund-Aktion*

-300% Ep ( heißt schneller leveln )
-Freund zu Freund beschwörung ( ihr könnt mich zu euch porten oder halt andersrum )
- Level schenken 

*Das biete ich euch :*

-*Schnelles* leveln! ( Inis ziehen mit 80er oder zusammen leveln! ) -- Ich kann dir aber auch level schencken!
-Startsupport ( Gold ) für Taschen,Mounts, Lehrer und sowas halt.
-Nette/lustige unterhaltung.
-Support ( beim q helfen,bei Fragen und allem )


Ob ihr dann Allianz oder Horde spielen wollt is euch überlassen.
Ich persönliche würde gerne Allianz spielen. Weil ich mir ein Dreanei Schamanen Leveln wollte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*
Also meldet euch per PM oder direkt ins Forum hier!*

*
Lg Tamarillo*


----------



## Eziø (27. Juni 2010)

Hallo liebe Buffed Community 
Ich suche einen der mich Wirbt bei WoW,der sollte haben.

Über mich 
Name:Nils
Alter ;15
WoW erfahrung: 2 1/2 jahre
online zeiten :14-19 uhr
skype vorhanden

Ihr bekommt
300% mehr erfahrung
1 mount
bonus level

1.Eine nette gilde zum ziehen von ini das geht sehr sehr schnell
2.Ihr sollte start gold und taschen bitten
3.Ihr sollte auf Aegwynn spielen
4.Ihr sollte horde spielen (I love Horde)

Bei interesse bitte melden


----------



## XBashorNOT (27. Juni 2010)

gibtn extra thread dafür.


----------



## Arosk (27. Juni 2010)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php/topic/113893-kontaktsuche-sammelthread/ für Faule :>


----------



## sixninety69 (27. Juni 2010)

Hey 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich suche jemanden, den ich werben kann! Ich möchte mir bevor das Addon rauskommt, noch einen Jäger + Magier auf Stufe 60 oder höher hochspielen! Ich hab bereits zu BC jemanden geworben und ein schickes Zehvra bekommen, kenn mich also aus... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich spiele seit WoW Classic auf Kult der Verdammten, Horde! Ich hab bereits Krieger, Druide, Hexenmeister, Todesritter und einen Allianz Paladin auf Stufe 80! Die Questgebiete kenn ich alle auswendig mittlerweile, ich weiß also genau welche Quests sich lohnen und wie man sie in einer effizienten Reihenfolge erledigt, damit man möglichst schnell das nächste Level erreicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich stell euch 4x 18er Taschen und 1000 Gold Taschengeld zur Verfügung, damit ihr auch direkt Berufe skillen könnt und euch Epic Reiten leisten könnt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Würde mit euch 2 Chars auf Stufe 60 hochspielen und je nach dem wie es läuft dann auch weiter durch die Scherbenwelt und Nordend, mal gucken!
Den 1. Char würden wir zusammen hochspielen, euren 2. kann ich euch dann mit meinem Furorkrieger durch Instanzen sehr schnell auf 60 hochziehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kult der Verdammten ( Horde ) ist ein Rp-PvP Server! Es findet noch reichlich RP statt, gibt auch viele RP Gilden! Man muss nur die Augen offen halten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wenn ihr kein Rp mögt ist dort auch niemand nachtragend, da sich der Großteil der Masse sich nicht damit befasst! Die Horde ist mit einem geschätzten 60/40 Verhältnis deutlich in der Überzahl! 1000 Winter gehört häufiger der Horde! Für ein Schlachtfeld wartet man ca 7 Min auf 80 bei der Horde und max. 1 Min bei der Allianz! Es gibt auch wirklich massig Top PvE Gilden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ICC10 im Hardmode ist mit Randoms üblich, es sind auch erfolgreiche Gilden wie z.b. die Sturmreiter dort zu Hause! Ich sag nur World Rank 89 mittlerweile *g
Es finden jedoch auch reichlich PdK10 Raids etc. zum equipen statt, wo man auch mit einer niedrigen Gearscore schnell Anschluss findet!

Falls ihr also schon vor dem neuen Addon auf einem beliebten Rp-PvP Server neu anfangen und einen erfahrenen Spieler an eurer Seite haben wollt, dann meldet euch bei mir! Das einzigste was ich mir als Gegenleistung wünsche, ist das ihr euren Account dann auch verlängert, damit ich das Raketenreittier erhalte! (Es hat 2 Plätze und ich kann mir direkt mit Stufe 68 den Kaltwetterflug-Folianten in Dalaran holen, was zur Folge hätte das ich euch darauf umherfliegen kann und wir gemeinsam schnell auf 80 leveln könnten^.^ )
Außerdem solltet ihr ein wenig Spaß am leveln mitbringen und regelmäßig Zeit zum Spielen haben! Ich bin unter der Woche ab 16 Uhr online, Freitag Abend selten Zeit und Samstag+Sonntag so gut wie immer!




Meldet euch einfach bei mir in ICQ ( Nummer ist 265 541 158)


PS: Falls ihr lieber auf Allianz Seite anfangen wollt wäre das kein Problem! Und keine Sorge wenn ihr euch nicht mit WoW sehr gut auskennt, ich kann euch während dem leveln das Wichtigste beibringen, wie ihr z.b. richtig gut Schaden fahren könnt, was ihr auf Stufe 80 zum Raiden wissen müsst und braucht und wie ihr effektiv Gold verdient!

Ich freu mich wenn sich ein geeigneter Levelpartner melden würde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Karass (27. Juni 2010)

hiho ich suche einen der mit mir einen neuen char anfangen würde. ich habe einen ally auf dem server forscherliga. Auf ihm wird eh kein rp mehr gemacht alles ist wie auf den anderen. Ich würde mich sehr über ein paar anfragen freuen. 
schöne grüße matze


----------



## Mindadar (28. Juni 2010)

Suche wem der mich wirbt. 
Ich bin 19 Jahre alt hör gern musik. 
Wäre nicht daueron wie der ein oder andere hier da ich auch noch ein privat leben habe. Aber ich will wieder spielen xD
Server ist mir egal solang es kein PVP server ist.
Einfach hier per /naricht oder icq 221482413
Bitte keine leute deren Niveau kleiner ist als nen Gnom. 
Spaß hin und wieder darf sein aber man sollte sich benehmen können ^^

Ich hatte vor mindestens 4-5 Chars auf 60+ zu lvln mit meinem Werber also solltet ihr die Rakete auf jeden fall kriegen. Welches euch natürlich soviel wert sein sollte mir Reiten und taschen zu finanzieren ^^

Bei weiteren fragen /naricht an mich ^^

Edit: RP wäre schon etwas schönes, trotzdem sollte man auch Raiden dürfen.


----------



## GreatSchock95 (28. Juni 2010)

ok...


----------



## Wanra (28. Juni 2010)

Moin zusammen, Ich suche speziell Leute für: PvP BGs/ Arena 2v2 3v3 5v5/  BC Heros/Raids.

Server : Zirkel des Cenarius

Fraktion : Allianz

Char : Wanradin

Onlinezeiten : 13.00-01.00 je nach Tag

Falls wer interesse hat mich einfach IG /w


----------



## GreatSchock95 (28. Juni 2010)

Hallo liebe buffed community ich will mit wow anfangen

Das Problem dabei ist, ich bin kein "Einzelspieler" ich verabscheue nichts mehr, als alleine zu leveln etc. Ich bin Teammensch und bin daher auch darauf versessen mit Menschen zusammen zu spielen.

Was suche ICH nun?

Ich suche einen Mitspieler/in welche/r Interesse am gemeinsamen Spielen hat.
Welche/r das Spielen nicht so ernst nimmt und auch mal Zeit für "Dummheiten" hat.
Sehr Aktiv im Teamspeak/Mumble/Skype/Ventrilo oder ähnliches ist.
Zwischen 15 und 22 Jahren ist.
Erfahrungen im WoW spielen hat und mir dadurch aktiv unter die Arme greifen kann.
Keinen Powergamer (ich kann nicht 5 Tage die Woche zocken)
Einen Spieler welcher auch mal Abends/Nachts zocken mag.
Einen heiternen, jedoch auch disziplinierten Spieler

Was kann ICH bieten?
- Motivation
- Disziplin
- Humor
- Interesse
- Offenheit
- Eine stabile Internetanbindung
- Einen modernen, neuen Computer
- Technisches Sachverständnis
- Ein Qualitativhochwertiges Headset inkl. funktionierendem Mikrophon
- Erfahrungen als Gildenleitung 
 > Classic: Leitung einer Gilde 1 Jahr lang
 > Burning Crussiade: Leitung einer Gilde 2 Jahre 
 > Wrath of The Licht King: Eigene Gilde (2 Wochen -Aufgrund von Prüfungsstress nicht haltbar)
- Weitere Erfahrungen:
Raidtechnisch habe ich so gut wie keine Erfahrungen,
dies liegt daran, dass ich kaum Zeit hatte mich mit meiner Klasse zu beschäftigen, daher sehr schlechten Schadensouput gehabt, generelles Unverständnis meiner bisherigen Klassen etc.)

So was möchte ich nun?

Ich suche einen Spieler/in welcher mit mir Gemeinsam einen Char auf Level 80 bringt, mich unterstützt, mich quasi an die Hand nimmt und mir Hilfestellungen gibt. Mit dem man im Teamspeak quatschen kann, dem man ein "Kotlett an die Backe" labern darf ohne das dieser Aggresiv wird. Mit wem man Spaß haben kann und auch Erfolge erzielen kann.
Solltet nun einer von Euch Interesse daran haben, so kann Er/Sie in diesen Thread antworten. Weitere Kontaktmöglichkeiten wenn dann bei Bedarf ausgetauscht.
Solltet Ihr noch Fragen haben, so könnt Ihr diese in diesen Thread posten.

FAQ:
Welcher Server: Einen wo viel los ist (außer PVE)
Welche Fraktion: Egal
Welche Klasse: Was gut dmg macht 
Habe mit Classik und BC schon gekauft würde ihr mir dann Woltk kaufen ( muss aber nicht sein)


----------



## Moshpizza (28. Juni 2010)

GreatSchock95 schrieb:


> Hallo liebe buffed community ich will mit wow anfangen
> 
> Das Problem dabei ist, ich bin kein "Einzelspieler" ich verabscheue nichts mehr, als alleine zu leveln etc. Ich bin Teammensch und bin daher auch darauf versessen mit Menschen zusammen zu spielen.
> 
> ...




Habe Interesse und dir ne PM geschickt.


----------



## crazy-sally (28. Juni 2010)

Server: Nozdormus (PVE)
Seite: Allianz (auch bißerl Horde.. aber zur Zeit hat Allianz Vorrang)
Chars: 70iger DK (Main), 57iger Hexer, einige unter-30iger die ich auch noch hochziehen werde, vor allem die Magierin
- Skype oder Teamspeak -

Einzelkämpferin sucht Partner für die Momente in wow, wo es allein nicht mehr geht :-) . Habe mit Gruppen bisher meist eher negative Erfahrungen gemacht, daher will ich nicht mehr über den Chatt im Spiel gehen, vielleicht find ich hier eher jemand? 
Ich war eine Weile sehr engagiert in einer Gilde, waren auch tolle Leute, aber das hat mir zuviel Zeit gekostet, ich möchte doch lieber allein durch die Gegend ziehen und nur alle paar Tage mal für 1-2 Stunden mit jemandem zusammen was machen. In allem, was man in der Gruppe macht, bin ich noch total unerfahren (bisher: durch ein paar Inis gezogen worden und mal zusammen Hogger plattgemacht...). Einer Gilde will ich mich nicht anschließen, aber trotzdem hin und wieder ein schönes Zusammen-Spiel im doppelten Sinne haben. Ich mag keine Klugscheißer und Herumkomandierer, und vor allem keine humorlosen verbissenen Leute. Und diese andere Sorte, diese völlig unverbindlich-unzuverlässigen Zeitgenossen, sind ja auch nix, die sind nie gut vorbereitet, total chaotisch, kommen zu spät wennse überhaupt kommen, hauen mitteindrin ab usw.. 

Es gibt einige Ziele die ich mir gesetzt habe und bei denen ich aber doch Hilfe bräuchte, z.B. muß ich für einige Alchi-Rezepte bei den Zandalars den Ruf steigern, das geht aber nur mit diesem Schlachtzugs-Dingsda Zul'Gurub. Sowas hab ich noch nie gemacht! Und so gehts mir grad dauernd - stoße gerade vermehrt auf manches das mir verwehrt bleibt solang ich allein spiele, also komm ich jetzt dochmal wieder aus meinen Kokon raus... vielleicht pass ich ja doch irgendwo dazu? Wir können ja erst mal in Skype oder Teamspeak quatschen.


----------



## jase03 (29. Juni 2010)

Heyho,
ich suche jmd den ich werben kann / der geworben werden will

Server wäre vorläufig Ambossar Allianz/ Horde
Aber die Wahl bleibt euch überlassen! Ich würde mir dann einen Tank Paladin hochspielen

*Was ich dir bieten kann I auf Ambossar (Horde & Allianz)* 
- 4-jährige Erfahrung
- Erläuterungen für die Klasse / Talentbäume / bester Skill / Sockel & Vz.
- Humor (auch zu verschenken ;D )
- Gold für die 2 oder Mounts & Taschen
- Instanzen-Zieher 
- Classic Raidgilde auf 60

*Was ich von dir erwarte*
- selbstbeschaffte Keys mindestens Classic
- möglichst geistige Reife
- das du bis 60 durchhälst und mehr als nur 1 Char machst


Falls ihr Interesse bzw. Rückfragen / Bedürfnise bezüglich WoW z.B. Server o.ä. habt
PN an mich


----------



## Blackflash (29. Juni 2010)

Suche jemanden den ICH werben kann


Suche jemanden den ich werben kann um gemeinsam zu lvln von 1-80


Was ich euch bitte:

Server : Blackrock Horde

-seit WoW Beta dabei
-2000g zum start für Mounts und Taschen
-WotLK key
-Humor
-Skype, TS3,Mumble
-Onlinezeiten kan man ausmachen *RL steht über allem!!!
*

Was ich von dir Erwarte:

-Spass am gemeinsamen zocken
-Wen wir lvln Skype,TS oder Mumble um zu quatschen
*-Classic, BC key
-min. 18+*

Falls ihr Intresse habt erreicht ihr mich:

Skype: snackych
ICQ: 570975923
MSN: mcfreee@msn.com


----------



## _Headi_ (29. Juni 2010)

Hi

ich wollte hier mal nachfragen ob es vllt jmd gibt der vor hat wieder mit WoW anzufangen. Dem ich dann vllt eine Rolle der Auferstehung schicken könnte.

Wäre cool wenns jmd geben würde^^

mfg Headi


----------



## Lord-of-dwarven (29. Juni 2010)

Es gibt einen Sammelthread dazu, und ich werd' nen Teufel tun und ihn dir verlinken.


----------



## XRayFanatic (29. Juni 2010)

Is schon ein Kreuz mit der Forumssuche, weiß auch net wer auf die Schwachsinnsidee gekommen ist und meint das so etwas auch nur ansatzweise mal genutzt werden könnte. Is ja auch schon ne Menge Arbeit nen Link anzuklicken und da nen Suchbegriff einzugeben, Wayne, anbei

http://www.buffed.de...1&#entry2219409




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soterus (29. Juni 2010)

Suche jemand der mir nettem alten Old School WoWler (1 jahr pause davor durchgehend gezockt) eine
Rolle der Auferstehung schickt, da ich wieder am überlegen bin aktiv WoW zu zocken und da will ich natürlich erstmal die Probetage mitnehmen.
Euer Vorteil ist wie ihr dann wisst ja 30 Tage freie Spielzeit für Euch.
Gruß Soterus
Daten gibts erst nach zusage dann per pm


----------



## Lord-of-dwarven (29. Juni 2010)

Servus Buffis,

Ich, langjähriger WoW-Spieler, suche einen oder mehrere Levelpartner für einen Neuanfang auf Hordenseiten.
Der Server ist mir recht egal, es sollte nur ein etwas Belebterer sein.
Zeit können wir gerne aushandeln, am meisten freuen würde es mich natürlich würden wir eine Gruppe von 3-5 
Leuten bilden, aber ich bin auch mit einem Partner zufrieden.
Mein Ziel ist Stufe 80 und das ohne viel Stress, gemütliches Leveln ohne Zwang.

Solltet ihr Informationen wünschen meldet euch per PM 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tamarillo148 (29. Juni 2010)

Ich suche jemanden den ICH werben kann!

Ich spiele auf dem Server Arygos - Eu ( Allianz )
und auf dem Server Nazjatar - EU ( Horde )

*Einige information von mir :*

- Ich spiele seit rund 3 Jahren WoW.
- Habe 4 level 80er und ein level 70er!
- Habe *viel* erfahrung gesammelt ;D


*Die Vorteile : http://www.buffed.de...n-Freund-Aktion*

-300% Ep ( heißt schneller leveln )
-Freund zu Freund beschwörung ( ihr könnt mich zu euch porten oder halt andersrum )
- Level schenken 

*Das biete ich euch :*

-*Schnelles* leveln! ( Inis ziehen mit 80er oder zusammen leveln! ) -- Ich kann dir aber auch level schencken!
-Startsupport ( Gold ) für Taschen,Mounts, Lehrer und sowas halt.
-Nette/lustige unterhaltung.
-Support ( beim q helfen,bei Fragen und allem )


Gespielt wird am besten Horde ! Weil ich da sehr viel mehr Gold und exp habe! außerdem besser Chars und bin da auch aktiv wegen Freunden.

*
Also meldet euch per PM oder direkt ins Forum hier! 	Icq Nummer : 592257017*

*
Lg Tamarillo*


----------



## Wowfreakie (29. Juni 2010)

Hallo nochmals!

Ich suche jemanden denn ich werben kann.
Was ich biete freundlichkeit, teamfähgkeit, fleissiges Leveln.
Mir ist die Klasse und rasse egal und Server könnt ihr selbst aussuchen^^
Wer interesse hat bitte melden.
Ansonsten ich lasse mich auch gerne werben aber nur wenn ich dafür einen classic key bekomme.


----------



## Rudi TD (30. Juni 2010)

Wowfreakie schrieb:


> Hallo nochmals!
> 
> Ich suche jemanden denn ich werben kann.
> Was ich biete freundlichkeit, teamfähgkeit, fleissiges Leveln.
> ...



Hmm, also erwartest du von jemandem, dass er etwas tut, was du nicht tun willst.

Tolle Logik die du da hast. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kanani (1. Juli 2010)

done!done!


----------



## kanani (1. Juli 2010)

done!done!


----------



## Casthiel (1. Juli 2010)

Guten Morgen,

ich suche jemanden der MICH wirbt und der sich, im Hinblick auf das was der Werbende bekommt, nicht zu schade ist auch etwas dafür zu "leisten".

Bei der Aktion die ich mir vorstelle bekommst Du folgendes:
- 1x Freimonat für Dich
- 1x Reiserakete
- 1x Lvl 60 Charakter

Dafür bekomme ich von Dir:
- 2x Lvl 60 Charater
- 2x 100G für Taschen, Lehrer und Mount
Und nun kommt der Knackpunkt an der Sache, bzw der Grund weshalb ich sage " Du musst etwas leisten".
Ich möchte nicht mit Dir gemeinsam leveln, ich möchte das meine Charakter ab erreichen von Lvl 15 ( dies erarbeite ich allein ) von Dir durch Instanzen gezogen werden bis auf Lvl 60.

Den Server und die Fraktion bestimmst Du, wobei ich der Horde und einem PvE Server leichte Vorteile einräumen würde, aber der Allianz nicht abgeneigt bin.
Den Classic Key stelle natürlich ich.
Sobald der 1. Char Lvl 60 erreicht hat bekommst Du deinen Freimonat, beim 2. Lvl 60er gibt es die Rakete.
Auch bin ich kein blutiger Anfänger, ich blicke auf weit mehr als 4 Jahre WoW Erfahrung zurück, brauche also weder irgendwelche Skill, Lvl, EQ oder Berufeguides bzw Hinweise oder gar Hilfestellungen.

Onlinezeiten: fast tägl. von 19.30- open End ( RL vor Ingame und freie Abende sind ein "must have" auf beiden Seiten - Familie, WM, Party usw )


Solltest Du Dich mit dieser Methode anfreunden können und noch folgende zusätzlichen Voraussetzungen erfüllen:
- Zuverlässig in der Einhaltung von Absprachen
- Fähig ein Voiceprogramm ( TS/Vent/Skype usw ) samt Headset zu installieren und zu nutzen
- gewisses soziales und sprachliches Niveau ( Mit "Ey weisse Alda, so nisch mit Papas Sohn" kann und werde ich nichts anfangen )

kannst Du Dich gern per PN bei mir melden und wir können näheres besprechen.
Bei guter "Zusammenarbeit" bin ich auch gern bereit diese Aktion mit einem weiteren Classic-Key zu widerholen und Dir, bzw deinen Chars einen weiteren Freimonat und eine weitere Rakete und natürlich einen weiteren 60er ( denn auch hier wieder 2 Charakter ) zu verschaffen.
Aber das sieht man ja dann wenn es soweit ist.

Und denke bitte daran wenn Du Dich angesprochen fühlst und bei mir meldest, deine 1. PN ist deine Visitenkarte für den 1. Eindruck ( und der ist für mich ziemlich wichtig in der Wahl meines "Spielpartners" ), zumal ich ein Alter erreicht habe in dem ich doch ein wenig Wert auf ein gewisses Niveau lege und auf eine Konversation die aus mehr als 2 Wort Sätzen besteht.

Und nun lasse ich mich überraschen ob sich jemand meldet.

Casthiel


----------



## jase03 (2. Juli 2010)

Guten Morgen,

ich suche jemanden der MICH wirbt.

Bei der Aktion die ich mir vorstelle bekommst Du folgendes:
- 1x Freimonat für Dich
- 1x Reiserakete
- 1x Lvl 60 Charakter

Dafür bekomme ich von Dir:
- 2x Lvl 60 Charater
- 2x 100G für Taschen, Lehrer und Mount

Ich suche jemanden auf dem Server *Kil'Jaeden *auf *Allianzseite.*
Sobald der 1. Char Lvl 60 erreicht hat bekommst Du deinen Freimonat, beim 2. Lvl 60er gibt es die Rakete.
Auch bin ich kein blutiger Anfänger, ich blicke auf weit mehr als 4 Jahre WoW Erfahrung zurück, brauche also weder irgendwelche Skill, Lvl, EQ oder Berufeguides bzw Hinweise oder gar Hilfestellungen.

Onlinezeiten: fast tägl. von 17- 23uhr ( RL vor Ingame und freie Abende sind ein "must have" auf beiden Seiten - Familie, WM, Party usw )
 	ab 19.07. 10-14uhr + 0-2uhr

Solltest Du Dich mit dieser Methode anfreunden können und noch folgende zusätzlichen Voraussetzungen erfüllen:
- Zuverlässig in der Einhaltung von Absprachen
- Fähig ein Voiceprogramm ( TS/Vent/Skype usw ) samt Headset zu installieren und zu nutzen
- gewisses soziales und sprachliches Niveau ( Mit "Ey weisse Alda, so nisch mit Papas Sohn" kann und werde ich nichts anfangen )

kannst Du Dich gern per PN bei mir melden und wir können näheres besprechen.

jase03


----------



## Rollinjo (2. Juli 2010)

Hallo Leute,

ich suche einen Levelpartner, der mit mir den Botschaftertitel so früh wie möglich erreichen will. Der beste Gegenpart wäre ein Heiler, da ich einen Krieger anfangen werde. Der Server ist mir egal, hab aber schon gute Erfahrungen auf den Rollenspielservern gemacht. Bitte kein PVP-Server, da ich damit nicht viel anfangen kann und mich auch nicht reizt.

Wer Lust hat, einfach eine PN an mich. Können uns ja noch genauer aussprechen.

Grüße


----------



## Necronos1 (2. Juli 2010)

Habe bereits einen Partner gefunden, danke an alle Interessenten!!

Hallo

Ich suche jemanden der mich wirbt!

Was ich von euch erwarte:
- Hohe Onlinezeiten, sei es auch nur zum Quest abgeben
- Sehr viel Erfahrung
- funktionierendes Headset
- geistige Reife
- Etwas Startgold, keine Unmengen, 60er Flugmount wäre noch schön
- Auf einem deutschen PVP Server auf Hordenseite ansässig sein

Was ich biete:
- sehr viel Erfahrung ( über 4 Jahre, 8 80er auf 6 Accounts, Raidleader in mehreren guten Gilden)
- stelle alle Keys
- 2 Monate nur zum zocken, danach nur minimal eingeschränkt, aber bis dahin sollten wir schon lange 60 sein
- Natürlich die netten Boni die ihr durchs wreben bekommt (Gratis Monat, Mount)
- Erfahrung als Geworbener
- Headset mit Skype/TS2 bzw. 3

Zu meiner Person: 
Bin 19 Jahre, frischer Abiturient, der noch etwas Zeit bis zum Zivi hat 
Ich möchte mir schnell wieder einen 80er besorgen, dafür bräuchte ich nun Unterstützung von Level 1-60, weil es mir sonst zu lange dauert. Ihr solltet oft Zeit haben, das ganze wird sowieso sehr schnell gehen, ich tippe mal maximal 7 Tage bis 60. Ich habe natürlich ein RL, deswegen zocke ich kaum zu dem typischen Abendzeiten. Ich level notfalls auch alleine, nur zum abgeben von Quests solltet ihr dabeistehen, wegen den 3 Fachen EP
Bitte nur erfahrene Spieler, ich kennen meinen Klasse die ich leveln will sehr gut, und das solltet ihr zumindest größtenteils auch

Meldet euch einfach per PN oder per ICQ: 287236459 wenn ihr Lust habt mich zu werben!

Gruß
Necronos

PS: Es kann sofort losgehen, alles Keys liegen bereit, also meldet euch


----------



## Oharu (2. Juli 2010)

Moinsen

-> Ich suche jemanden den ich werben kann !

Was ich von euch erwarte:
- schnelles leveling
- Erfahrung
- Ts3 oder Gute Erfahrung mit eurer Tastatur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


- geistige Reife
- Auf dem Server Kel'thuzad zu zocken
- Allianz zu Spielen

Was ich biete:
- viel Erfahrung 
- Den netten Boni den ihr durch das Werben bekommt
- Headset mit Ts3
- Freundlichkeit
- Disziplin
- Spass 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weiteres unter der Icq Nr. 375-487-682

MFG Marcel


----------



## Alraya (3. Juli 2010)

Hallo,

Ich suche jemand der mich werben kann!

Ich möchte mir vor dem Addon noch einen 80er Charakter zulegen und suche dafür einen Partner zum leveln


Was ich mir wünsche:


-          	wir leveln zusammen einen Charakter hoch
-          	Skype  oder eine funktionstüchtige Tastatur
-          	Auf einem PVE Server zu spielen
-          	Allianz zu spielen
-          	etwas Startgold

Was ich mitbringe:


-          	Erfahrung in WoW
-          	Die Boni durch das Werben
-          	Skype/TS 3 und ein Headset  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
-          	Freundlichkeit und Spaß



Weiteres gerne per PM oder ICQ 
Hat sich erledigt, danke für die Anfragen


----------



## MediesTsu (4. Juli 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich suche jemanden den ich werben kann.

Ich spiele auf dem Server Wrathbringer (PvP) Horde.
Ich habe bereits einiges an Erfahrung gesammelt und biete euch auch gerne Starthilfe (in Form von Informationen, etwas Gold, Taschen usw.)

Was ich mir von dir wünsche:

- Kommunikationsbereitschaft und das einhalten gängiger Regeln der Höflichkeit
- den Server Wrathbringer zu wählen (EIgentlich egal ob Allianz oder Horde, 
habe da beides, Horde wäre besser weil ich da auch eine eigene gilde leite)
- mindestens eine funktionstüchtige Tastatur
- schnelles Mitleveling


Was ich dir bieten könnte:
- Startgold/-taschen
- Level- und Portbonus vom Werbeprogramm
- einen Gildenplatz in einer 10er Content orientierten Gilde (die zudem sehr nett ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
- gute Laune und Hilfsbereitschaft

Gerne auch ein kompletter Neueinsteiger. Anfrage bitte per PM.

Lieben Gruß, Tsu


----------



## Holoas (4. Juli 2010)

Hi, ich suche jemanden den ich werben kann.

Ich biete:
-Startgold + Taschen
-Werbt ein Freund vorteile // 300% ep
-Platz in einer sehr freundlichen Gilde
-zusammen evlt. ein - zwei 60er hochziehen
-kann mit zweiten Account durch Inis ziehen

Was ich mir wünsche:
-Einen netten Partner, der auch redet im Ts, nicht verstummt ist wie so manch andere^^
-Zeit, Lust und vorallem Spielspaß !

Das ganze wird bei der Allianz auf dem PvE Server Dun Morogh stattfinden.

Neueinsteiger sind willkommen, genauso wie bereits Erfahrene WoW'ler

Gruß Holoas!


----------



## Kerosin22 (4. Juli 2010)

He leute,

Ma ne frage spielt wer von euch nen Ally auf Alleria hab da nen twink auf 33 und allein lvl´n ist ma mega langweilig oder hat wer bock nen neuen char anzufangen würd auch die rolle des Heiler´s übernehmen!! Bei interesse PN an mich.

Würd mich auf antworten freuen.


----------



## Liiu (4. Juli 2010)

Hallo Leute,

ich suche jemanden der _*mich werben *_kann und will.


Sollte auf jeden Fall ein PvP-Server sein, welcher und welche Fraktion wäre eher zweitrangig.


Was ich erwarte:

- 1-2 Chars auf (min.) Level 60 zu spielen
- Startgold + Taschen
- Genug Zeit (aber RL geht immer vor!)
- Zuverlässigkeit
- Eine gewisse Erfahrung im Spiel
- Eine gewisse "geistige" Reife (aber nicht zu reif 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
- Skype zur Kommunikation

- Jemanden zum ziehen wäre nicht schlecht (oder über Zweitaccount), muss aber nicht unbedingt sein.


Was ich biete:

- 3 1/2 Jahre WoW-Erfahrung
- Ausdauer & Zuverlässigkeit
- Freundlichkeit (bin ein ganz lieber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
- die WoW Key's 

Die Key's werde ich alle per Kreditkarte direkt bei Blizzard kaufen und freischalten lassen.


Bei Interesse und/oder weiteren Fragen bitte das PM-System von Buffed benutzen.

*Hat sich erledigt*


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (4. Juli 2010)

Suche jemanden den ich Werben kann und der dann 2 Monate bezahlt damit ich das Mount+1 Monat gratis kriege.
Nein ich will nicht leveln oder sonst was.


----------



## Daimon  ally arygos (4. Juli 2010)

@ Unbekannter_Schamane 
Omg wenn du Mount haben willst mach dir doch einfach einen 2 Acc 

ja da musst du selber zahlen 

aber überleg mal 

warum sollten leute die einen Acc haben sich einen 2 zulegen nur da mit du ein Mount bekommst ???? oO

und die Leute die mit WoW neu anfangen lesen deinen Post hier sicherlich nicht .

Wenn du also das Mount haben willst mach das so wie die Leute die es am ersten Tag schon hatten.

2Acc. anlegen 2Monate zahlen und gut ist 

Ist doch nicht so schwer oder


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (4. Juli 2010)

Daimon schrieb:


> @ Unbekannter_Schamane
> Omg wenn du Mount haben willst mach dir doch einfach einen 2 Acc
> 
> ja da musst du selber zahlen
> ...



Nö.
Außerdem können sie doch mit dem zweiten Account spielen.


----------



## Liiu (4. Juli 2010)

Unbekannter_Schamane schrieb:


> Nö.
> Außerdem können sie doch mit dem zweiten Account spielen.



Und was hätten sie davon?
Dann könnten sie sich auch einfach selbst werben, dann würden sie auch das Mount + Freimonat selbst bekommen.


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (4. Juli 2010)

Wollt ihr mich jetzt flamen? Was geht euch das eigentlich an was ich machen will. Kümmert euch um eure Probleme...


----------



## kinziggangster (4. Juli 2010)

Suche jemanden den ich werben kann!

Biete Gold für alle Flugskills (außer 280%), Taschen u.a. vorrausgesetzt Realm ist Azshara und Fraktion Horde.

Ziel ist es mehrere Chars auf 60 zu ziehen, bin immer unter der Woche von 14-19Uhr online und am wochenende länger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schreibt mir!


Edit: ICQ Nummer is 485403259


----------



## dudubaum (4. Juli 2010)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Ist euch langweilig und ihr sehnt euch nach ein wenig Gesellschaft in der Welt der Kriegskunst? Hier dürft ihr nach Gleichgesinnten suchen, wenn ihr jemanden sucht der mit euch levelt, raidet oder durch Instanzen zieht.
> 
> Bitte spart nicht mit Details, schreibt euren Wunschserver, eure favourisierte Klasse, eure Onlinezeiten etc. dazu, damit die Leute dementsprechend antworten können. Ein kleiner Vorstellungstext wirkt ebenfalls besser als ein kurzes "Hi, will leveln, hat wer Bock?".
> 
> ...



pls bearbeiten zu flugrakete 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 name : X-53 Reiserakete


----------



## GreatSchock95 (4. Juli 2010)

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]*allo Leibe Community*



Ich suche einen der mit Mir ‚''Werb Dein Freund ‚'' macht und dann mit mir denn Char auf Lv 60 oder sogar 80 bringt



*Was könnt ihr von mir erwarten?*

Ihr könnt von mir erwarten das ich nett , Sozial und Hilfsbereit bin so fern es geht.

Ich bin immer motiviert WoW zu spielen

Ich werde mir Classic , BC, WoTLK und auch eine Game Time crad kaufe zwar nicht alles auf einmal aber ich werde alles kaufen also braucht ihr nichts zu kaufen.



*Was erwarte ich von euch?*

Ich erwarte das ihr eine nett Gilde habt die mich aufnimmt das ihr auf einen server spielt wo was los ist . (PVP)

Das ihr start gold und taschen habt für mich

Das ihr mit 2WoW umgehen könnt falls ich mal nicht online bin.

Das ihr viel WoW Erfahrung habt .

Das ihr ein Mirko besitzt.

Skype oder TS³ habt und das ihr ein alter von 15 bis 21 habt.



*Infos über mich*

Name:Nils

Alter:15

WoW erfahrung 1 ½ jahre

Messenger vorhanden :Ts³ skype , ICQ



Wenn ihr diese sachen die ich von euch *NICHT *erfüllen könnt bitte nicht melden



Ansonsten bei interesse PM schreiben ich werde alle Lessen^^ [/font]


----------



## Tomelyr (5. Juli 2010)

Ich werbe

- Realm: 
Lorderon-EU, Ambossar-EU

- Fraktion:
Beides auf Hordenseite

- Startgold?: 
Auf Ambossar 150g, + Taschen
Auf Lorderon: Nix.

- andere Hilfen
Gilde auf beiden Realms vorhanden,

- Maincharaktere auf Stufe 80 vorhanden?
Ja, aber nicht auf Lorderon

-Onlinezeiten
Meistens Nachmittags bis Nachts.

-Was erwarte ich?
Keys sollten selber bezahlt werden,
TS3 und oder Skype mit Mikro sollten vorhanden sein.

-Planung
Geplant ist, innerhalb von 2-3 Tagen einen 60er zu haben. Danach wird der nächste angefangen bis wir ca. 2 auf Lorderon und 1 auf Ambossar haben.
Wer dann noch möchte, kann gerne mit mir weiterleveln.

Wer sich erstmal mit mir unterhalten will und oder erstmal die ersten 20 LVL's mit mir machen möchte:
Skype: Tomelyr


----------



## Sinistryx (7. Juli 2010)

*~Hat sich erledigt, ich habe einen "Werbt einen Freund"- Partner gefunden! Danke an alle, die mir eine Nachricht geschrieben haben =3~*

Ich suche jemanden der mich wirbt, zwecks Neuanfang.
Klingt etwas irre, aber ich möchte gerne einen kompletten Neuanfang auf einem neuem Server, mit neuen Leuten und auf der *Hordenseite* (bin ein alter Allianzhase).​
*Zu mir:*
Ich bin letzte Woche 20 geworden (also alt genug, um das Spiel zu spielen), ehrgeizig und besitze eine übergroße Portion Humor (in allen Facetten, von "drüber lachen" bis hin zu den fiesen Kommentaren :>)
Ich habe jetzt nunmehr 3 Jahre auf Shattrath eine Diszi-Priesterin und einen Dk auf 80 gespielt und als Diszi erfolgreich den Content durchgeraidet (bis hin zu ICC).
Ich musste aber jetzt im April/Juni wegen Abitur aufhören, habe daher keine Gilde und seit einiger Zeit auch kein bestreben, mich dort weiterhin als Priesterin rumschubsen zu lassen; deswegen möchte ich gerne komplett neu durchstarten, auf einem neuen Server auf der Seite der Horde.
*
Ich biete:*
- Keys und Gamecard werden von mir selber beschafft (zwar nicht gleich alles auf einmal, aber wenn ich es brauche, hole ich es mir)
- keine Anfängerfragen, die aufhalten könnten (wir können gleich durchstarten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
- Kenntnisse der Klassen Priester/Dk/Paladin in versch. Skillungen; rudimentäre Kenntnisse der anderen Klassen​- einen lustigen Levelpartner (der auch desöfteren mal mürrisch sein kann (daran seit ihr aber nicht schuld^-^'))
- aktive einteilbare Spielzeit (ich wohne z.Z. noch zu Hause, aber ich habe schon eine eigene Wohnung; nur mein PC, Bett und Fernseher stehen noch bei meinen Eltern^^)
- Verständnis für Raidtermine (war ja auch mal ein starker Raider :3)*
*- freie Wahl der Level-Waffen, d.h.: entweder machen wir es husch-husch und lassen uns ziehen oder wir questen uns noch ein bisschen durch Azeroth zwecks gegend angucken vor Cataclysm^^*

Ich erwarte/möchte:*
- geistige Reife ("Hey Alda, voll krass der Mob da" ist für mich nicht drin! Man sollte zwar nicht bierernst sein, aber auch nicht wie auf Lachgas wirken... eine gesunde Mischung^^)
- Gold für Skills/Mounts sind kein muss; "Nice to have", aber nicht wirklich das, was ich 100% erwarte
- Bereitschaft, auch auf LvL 60/70 mal etwas "alte Raidluft" in MC und Co. zu schnuppern, um sich für BC bzw. WOTLK etwas zu rüsten (Ich liebe die Retro-Inis und Rüstung für unser LvL-Bereich fällt auch ab :>)
Aber wie schon oben, ist das ein eher "Nice to Have", als ein "Muss"
- 2-3 Lvl 60 innerhalb der 90 Tage hochspielen und min. _*1*_ (extra so auffällig!) Charakter auf 80 hochspielen (ein sowas von *MUSS*! Ich will nicht auf 60 aufhören und alleine gelassen werden. Sonst könnte ich ja auch meinen alten Accpunt reaktivieren)


So, das wäre erstmal die Liste. 

Einige Punkte extra erwähnt:
Ich spiele einen Paladin als Main (Skillung variabel, je nachdem was mein Partner hochlevelt) und eine Priesterin hoch(die sollten bei den 3-fachen Exp schon drin sein).

Serverwahl ist auch komplett frei für die Hordenseite, außer Shattrath. Ich will schließlich nicht dort noch anfangen, wo ich aufgehört habe, egal ob es eine andere Fraktion ist oder nicht. Es sollte auch auf dem Server Horde-mäßig was los sein. PvE oder PvP ist mir soweit egal, hauptsache es wird spaßig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich ziehe noch wahrscheinlich gegen Ende Juli um. Internet ist beantragt, Hardware schon zugeschickt. Wie gesagt, der Großteil meiner Sachen ist schon da. Es sollte also relativ fix gehen und höchstens ein paar Stunden/ein Tag "verloren" gehen, wo ich nicht on bin.

Am besten wäre es, wenn ich und mein Lvl-Partner uns erstmal über den Einladungs-Testaccount-Dingsda kennerlernen und ggf. 20 Lvl erstmal kennenelernen. Ist besser für beide Seiten, bevor ich Geld und derjenige seine Nerven einbüßen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ach ja, Classic/BC würd ich mir zusammenholen und WOTLK/Gamecard gegen lvl 68/70. Wie gesagt, es kommt alles zur Zeit, und wer nur scharf auf die Rakete ist (ich hoffe mal, es sind nicht 100% von allen Spielern hier), braucht sich erst gar nicht die Mühe machen, sich zu melden. Itemgeilheit wird, wurde, und wird auch nicht von mir belohnt... 

TS3/Mikro besitze ich (kaufe ich heute) und setze es auch nicht unbedingt vorraus. Ist aber hilfreich (mehr Finger für Monster umnieten übrig^^).

Erreichen könnt ihr mich hier über PN, Email (kevin.alexander.held@googlemail.com), oder ICQ (397-897-551)(hoffe mal, die Nummer ist richt, war da schon länger nichtmehr^^')

Schönen sonnigen Tag noch,
Sinistryx aka Kevin​


----------



## Barbaria (7. Juli 2010)

Hallo liebe Community!
Vorab:Ich weiß das das der falsche Thread ist,jedoch poste ich es trotzdem hier da es mir unwahrscheinlich erscheint woanders herausgepickt zu werden.

Wie schon in der Beschreibung zu Lesen suche ich eine Person,die bereit ist mit mir die "Werbe einen Freund" Aktion durchzuführen.
Ihr müsst eigentlich gar nichts außer euch WoW + 1 Prepaidcard zu kaufen.Den Rest was Gold etc. angeht erledige Ich.
Mein und auch hoffentlich dein Ziel, ist über die Sommerferien (nicht zwangsläufig,ich bin sehr flexibel) einen LvL 80 Charakter hochzuspielen.Fraktion,Rasse,Klasse ist mir eigentlich relativ egal,da ich sogut wie alle bereit bin zu spielen.Und die Char Kontrolle kommt mit der Zeit.
Nun zu dem Was euch erwartet:
Einen Netten und Sozialen Nebenspieler
Geistige Reife trotz meinen 15 Jahren reichlich vorhanden.
Solltet ihr mit mir einen Charakter anfangen, biete ich euch
4 Froststofftaschen ( 20 Platz)
Genügend Gold für Skills,reiten,mounts und Sonderwünsche (natürlich nicht alle Sonderwünsche ;D )
Eine Nette hilfsbereite Gilde, wo man sich "Zuhause" fühlt
Und Natürlich Jede Menge Spaß.

Du Solltest über 14 Jahre alt sein,eine gewisse Geistliche reife haben und Zielstrebig sein.(Das du kein "StyLläR" oder kompletter analphabet sein solltest versteht sich glaub ich von selbst"

Mir geht es hierbei nicht hauptsächlich ums Mount,sondern eher um Gutes zusammenspiel,da ich mal wieder Lust bekommen habe einen Twink hochzuspielen.Habe schon 2 80er)
Private Daten gibt es auf Anfrage.

In diesem Sinne seid nicht schüchtern und meldet euch!

Tschüss und Schöne Grüße ;D


P.S. : Flamer und Kiddies haben hier nichts zusuchen.


----------



## Petersburg (7. Juli 2010)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php/topic/113893-kontaktsuche-sammelthread/

Da gehört es rein.


----------



## koubra (8. Juli 2010)

Hey Servus zusammen, 

Ich habe vor auf einem Server ( Onyxia vllt ) neu anzufangen und wollte mal fragen ob Leute interesse haben mitzumachen. 
Hatte eine längere Pause nun von WOW und will mir die Zeit vertreiben bis Cata. auf Meine 80er habe ich keine lust. 
da ich bis jetzt eigentlich nur Horde gespielt habe, würde ich gerne nun als Ally ganz neu anfangen und auch dabei bleiben. 
Also den char den ich da hochspielen werde wird mein neuer Main char. 

Ein Paar leute habe ich schon zusammen die mitmachen würden. 

Es soll kein Stress geben beim lvln jeder der mitmacht lvlt so schnell er will. Es wird eh nicht klappen das wir gleiches lvl bleiben, von daher macht jeder so wie er es mag. 
Es geht mir eigentlich nur darum das wir ne Gilde gründen und einfach jemanden zum Quatschen haben während dem lvln. Wenn dann mal ne grp zustande kommt, auch gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . 

Welche klasse ihr spielt ist shice egal, Ich werde nen Pala spielen. (außer DK´s... hasse sie einfach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.... ne selbst das wird erlaubt sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) 

FALS der zeitpunkt irgendwann erreicht ist und wir 80 sind, soll sich keiner gezwungen fühlen in der Gilde zu bleiben. Ich will auch nicht eine Raidgilde aufbauen, vllt zu Cata Zeiten dann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wenn wir bis dahin durchhalten. Heros können wir dann abfarmen und dann Rnd Raiden gehen wer mag. 



zusammenfassung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 : 

Server: Onyxia ( ist nen PVP server auf dem auch gut was los ist im endgame.... Wenn viele dagegen sind, lässt sich auch nochmal darüber reden. 

Fraktion: Alliance 

Klassenwahl: jedem selbst überlassen da wir keine raid bzw instance grp bilden müssen. 

LvL geschwindigkeit: Jeder wie er kann/ will ( ich bin berufstätig und kann eh immer erst ab 3 etwa und wenn Freunde Anrufen bleibt Wow auch aus. 

Gold an mich Pro tag :.... mhhh würde sagen 50 aber ist auch verhandel bar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ( nicht zu ernst nehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ). 


Also wenn ihr lust auf nen Neubeginn habt und diesen nicht aleine machen wollt meldet euch einfach hier. Es geht nur um Spaß am lvln und um zu Quatschen. 

Wann es "los" geht ist mir egal, da jeder so schnell lvl soll wie er will könnt ihr auch anfangen wann ihr wollt. ich werde so langesam anfangen aber da Wochenende vor der tür steht werde ich eh nicht sooo massig zeit haben. 


Also Mfg


----------



## Kedoa (8. Juli 2010)

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Onyxia - tu's dir nicht als Alli an. War mein Fehler. da sind viel zu viele Hordler. 1K ist fast immer in der Hand der Horde (wobei ich mittlerweile auch getranst bin (; )[/font]


----------



## MrBlaki (8. Juli 2010)

Es gibt einen Sticky der regelmässig benutzt wird da hättest es auch reinschreiben können.
Dafür ist der Sticky letztendlich auch gedacht.


----------



## Fork (8. Juli 2010)

Hallo!
Ich suche jemanden der mich wirbt und mit mir levelt, Fraktion und Server sind dabei egal!
Da ich in der Zeit möglichst viele 60er erspielen möchte, sollte derjenige viel Zeit haben und möglichst effektiv mit mir leveln.
Schreibt mit einfach an in Skype(exravur), ICQ(619883175) oder hier im Forum per PM!


----------



## InStalls (8. Juli 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
Ich suche ebenso jemanden der mich Wirbt und vieleicht auch zusammen Lvlt. (Was aber nicht zwingend notwendig ist^^)
Ich würde gerne Horde spielen der Server ist eigentlich egal.
Einen Classic Key sowie eine Gamecard werde ich mir natürlich besorgen sobald die Zeit reif ist.
Würde aber gerne erstmal die 10 Test Tage mitnehmen.^^

Ich habe schon einmal zu Classic Zeiten gespielt aber wieder aufgehört aus Beruflichen gründen,
Ich würde mich freuen wenn mich wieder jemand mit auf reisen nimmt.^^


Wer interesse hat kann mich ja hier über Buffed anschreiben oder über Skype: inst4lls


----------



## chick0 (9. Juli 2010)

Hey, mein Name ist chick0.

Ich suche jemanden der sich Werben lassen will.

Nun fragt ihr euch, warum soll ich mich grade von Noname Chick0 ausm' Buffed Forum werben lassen?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ganz einfach:

Ich biete:
- Einen BC Key (aber erst wenn ich den auch echt rausgeben kann, nach so 2 60ern).. Habe den Key von einem Nehme 2 Zahl 1 Angebot von Saturn 2009 gekauft und hab einen bisher für meinen jetzigen Account benutzt.
- Ich schaffe mit euch in 1-2 Abenden einen 60er (Habe jemanden der uns durch inis sehr schnell auf 60 zieht!)
- Versorge uns mit Gold! 
- Bin seeehr nett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


- Geistige Reife vorhanden!
(Falls eurer Meinung noch was fehlt könnt ihr es anmerken, aber das habe ich größtenteils zu bieten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich verlange von dir:
- Netter Kerl!
- Classic Key natürlich ;P
- genügend Zeit!

Ich würde mich echt freuen wenn sich jemand meldet, denn suche schon echt lange 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn du dich angesprochen fühlst, melde dich bitte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ICQ: 436441337!

Bis denne!


----------



## fergun (11. Juli 2010)

LF jemand zum werben

Was ich biete?
1k Gold, mit dem du machen kannst, was du willst
Einen erfahrenen WoWler, der sich auch schnell in neue Klassen "einlebt"
Zeit! (Habe bis auf 1-2 Tage, immer ab ca.14:00 Zeit)
Lust 1-X Chars mit dir auf 60 zu bringen
Wenn du noch iwas umbedingt brauchst frag einfach...


Was will ich von dir?
Ein wenig Erfahrung in WoW
Zeit, würde gerne mind. 1 60er mit dir hochspielen
Lust mind. 1 Char mit mir auf 60 zu bringen
Du solltest mind. 2 Monate bezahlen, damit ich das Mount bekomme
PM me


----------



## ASSault (11. Juli 2010)

Hallo, 

Ich suche jemanden der *geworben werden möchte*.

Ich bin ein erfahrener Wow-Spieler und kann Euch somit mit viel Wow-Wissen versorgen.
*Den Classic-Key müsst ihr stellen


*Nach Absprache werde ich euch mit meinen Chars durch instanzen ziehen oder wir werden gemeinsam leveln.*
*
Server : *Mad'Mortem* (PVE-Server im Frostwolf Realmpool)
Fraktion : Horde
Klasse : egal

Gold : Anfangskapital
Taschen : 4x Taschen
Reiten : lvl20 kostenlos
Mounts : kleiner & große kostenlos
Pet : 1 Pet nach Wahl
Lvl : gemeinsam auf 1-60


Ich habe bereits einen Freund geworben und bin somit stolzer Besitzer des Zevra Mounts,
soll sagen ich kenne mich mit Werben, etc. aus.

Sollte sich eine gute Zusammenarbeit zeigen, so ist es möglich einen *2. Charakter* auf 60 zu spielen.

Was ihr mitbringen müsst:

- Classic Key
- TS3 - Client & Mic
- Zeit, auch am Wochenende
- ICQ / MSN
- Interesse an Wow

Kontakt : über buffed.

lg ASSault


----------



## Wray (12. Juli 2010)

Hallo,
ich bin schon seit einiger Weile auf der Suche nach einem nett Druiden - einem Druiden ja um ab und zu Anzu in Sethekk Hero abzufarmen, wegen des Mounts
Zu mir: ich spiele einen Hunter auf der Server Norgannon (allianz) - PM mir falls ihr ab und an das bisschen Zeit aufwänden könnt und den guten in sethekk beschwören könnt
Danke schonmal im vorraus


----------



## Linostar (12. Juli 2010)

Hallo liebe buffed.de Community,

ich suche jemand, der in World of Warcraft mal reinschnuppern möchte.
Spiele auf seiten der Allianz auf einem Normalen Server. (Shattrath)
Biete Ts/Skype
Hilfe bei Klassenfragen, Quests, Insanzen Skillungen, Verzauberungen und berufen
Gold kann ich auch bieten, klären wir am besten dann ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich selber spiele seit 3 1/2 jahren WoW und es amcht mir immer noch sehr viel Spass.



Mit freundlichen grüßen
Lino


----------



## oslo! (13. Juli 2010)

Hi, ich suche Leute die mit mir Erfolge, Pets und Mounts abfarmen aber hauptsächtlich Erfolge. Spiele auf Frostwolf und seit einem Jahr. Habe mich mit fast allem vertraut gemacht im Game und zogg gerne Abends nach der Arbeit ein paar Stündchen wenn noch Zeit ist =) Also meld dich per PN wenn du bock hast =)


----------



## Finiy (13. Juli 2010)

Hallo,

suche Leute zum leveln kompletter Neuanfang.Server ist mir recht egal hauptsache PvE und er ist nicht alzu Alt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich werde eine Hexe spielen.

Meine Onlinezeiten:

17 Uhr -23 Uhr

Wochende kommt immer drauf an ob Partys oder dergleichen was läuft.

Aber im allgmeinen bin ich sehr aktive von den Onlinezeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ICQ:394-081-848

PS:Ich weiß wie man eine Hexe spielt hatte eine auf Level 70 und sehr lang im Endcontent dort geraidet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Avek (14. Juli 2010)

Hab einen gefunden!

Danke


----------



## NaughtyBear (15. Juli 2010)

Ich würde dich gerne Werben habe dir auch schon eine PM geschickt


----------



## Mupflu heilt dich nicht (16. Juli 2010)

*edit: hat sich erledigt, hab jemanden gefunden. gruß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*


Hallo, Ich suche jemanden, den ich werben kann.

Zu mir:

- Ich bin 20 Jahre alt
- Bin (normalerweise) jeden Tag zwischen 11 und 22 Uhr online (die nächsten 2 1/2 Monate lang, dann mal sehen, wegen Studium)
- Benutze gerne ICQ/Skype
- Ich habe seit WotLK Start WoW-Erfahrung, bisher 2 80er hochgespielt und massig Twinks zwischen 67 und 72 und natürlich auch viele Low lvler auf verschiedenen Servern, eben was Spaß gemacht hat, nicht viel Raiderfahrung
- Zudem kenne ich das Classiclvlgebiet und weiß wo man am besten Chars bis lv 60 hochspielt, danach natürlich auch kein Problem

Was ich erwarte:

- Ihr kauft euch neben WoW Classic noch mindestens die 2 Monate, diese 90 Tage möchte ich zum Zusammenspiel nutzen!
- Ihr seid ungefähr in meinem Alter
- Benutzt ICQ/Skype und besitzt ein headset!
- habt am Tag etwa 5 - 6 Stunden Zeit zum lvln. 3 reichen im Schnitt auch, allerdings möchte ich die 90 Tage gut nutzen
- habt WoW-Erfahrung 

Ganz wichtig: Ich möchte in den 90 Tagen möglichst viele Chars auf lv 60 hochspielen, pro Server maximal 6 Stück. Zudem möchte ich auf neuen Servern anfangen, nicht auf meinem Alten! 
Ich habe vor auf zwei Servern zu starten, einmal Horde und einmal Allianz. Übrigens, wenn wir dann noch mehr Zeit nach den 12 Chars haben, wäre es toll noch weitere zu starten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wo genau ist egal, solange der Server pve mäßig (sprich Auktionshaus, Handelschat nicht tot) lebendig ist. 
Nach den 90 Tagen bin ich natürlich bereit, die 60er Chars hochzuspielen (kommt dann ganz auf meine freie Zeit als Student an, mal sehn). 

Charakterklassenkombis werden wir noch besprechen. Perfekt wäre natürlich, wenn wir durch Zufallsinstanzen ua. lvln könnten (questen geht teilweise natürlich schneller 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ), von daher wäre eine Heil- oder Tanklasse immer nicht schlecht. Mit zb 2 Jägern würde es natürlich auch schnell genug gehen, auch ohne Instanzen. 

Gold müssen wir uns am Anfang selber verdienen, von daher sollten wir außerhalb der Lvlzeit, wenn einer von uns beiden nicht da ist, Berufe wie Bergbau hochlvln und gewonnene Mats ins AH stellen.

wichtig: Ich möchte dich werben und nicht geworben werden!



Bitte eine PM hier im Forum schreiben. Danke. Mit dem lvln möchte ich frühstens Morgen am Samstag starten.
Gruß, Mupflu.


----------



## M0LiTZ (17. Juli 2010)

Hallo Buffed Community ... Wie die Beschreibung schon sagt suche ich einen Spieler den ich Werben kann .... Schnell bis lv 60 ziehn lassen oda wenn du willst auch gemütlich questen und die Welt nebenbei anschauen ... Als Server würde ich gerne auf Azhara spielen da dort meine ganzen character sind... würde uns auch gold bis lv 60 zur Verfügung stellen 

Bei interesse einfach bei mir Melden Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Btw Rechtschreibfehler könnt ihr behalten xD


----------



## Tanifall (17. Juli 2010)

hi leute , suche vergebens jemanden der mit mir lvln möchte und den ich werben kann,

bin aud dem konsortium unterwegs und einen platz bekommt man später auch in unserer gilde

bitte meldet euch


----------



## Jariel1994 (17. Juli 2010)

Hey Buffies,

Da mein Accaunt wiederholt gehackt wurde ist er nun gesperrt for ever...naja kann ich nix mehr machen deshalb erwäge ich einen Neuanfang auf dem Server Blackhand.
Dort werde ich dann eine Gilde aufbauen und suche natürlich Member, wir werden gemütlich auf Lvl 80 marschieren, dabei unsere Berufe skillen, Inis machen, eine schöne GB machen etc. 
Wenn dan Cata raus ist können wir versuchen eine 1Mal-die Woche-10er Raidgilde zu werden.
Wir werden unsere Berufe und Skillungen etc. anpassen damit wir uns von Anfang an unterstützen werden, ich werde versuchen ein TS aufzumachen, aber keine HP da ich keinen Plan hab wie das geht, wenn sich dann aber wer meldet der das kann können wir ja natürlich auch das machen ;D

Nun, wenn ihr mitmachen wollt schreibt mir am besten eine PN und erzählt dabei ein wenig über euch, welche Klasse und Berufe ihr nehmen wollt etc.
Gildenname Vorschläge gern gesehen!

Nun hoffe ich auf viele Anfragen!

Mfg Jariel


----------



## loWnl1337 (17. Juli 2010)

Jariel1994 schrieb:


> Hey Buffies,
> 
> Da mein Accaunt wiederholt gehackt wurde ist er nun gesperrt for ever...naja kann ich nix mehr machen deshalb erwäge ich einen Neuanfang auf dem Server Blackhand.
> Dort werde ich dann eine Gilde aufbauen und suche natürlich Member, wir werden gemütlich auf Lvl 80 marschieren, dabei unsere Berufe skillen, Inis machen, eine schöne GB machen etc.
> ...



wenn du ganz neu anfängst kann man dich werben? für eine gewisse belohnung ist klar,
suche mal wiedern lvl partner son bissal auf 80 zocken und dann gechillt in cataclysmn starten

Ich zocek auf Lothar... wenn wir erfolg reich lvln zahle ich dir taschen das 150er fliegen etz


----------



## Sordura (17. Juli 2010)

Und mal wieder wird die Deutsche-Sprache zerstückelt...


----------



## Barbaria (17. Juli 2010)

Hallo liebe Community!

Wie schon in der Beschreibung zu Lesen suche ich eine Person,die bereit ist mit mir die "Werbe einen Freund" Aktion durchzuführen.
Ihr müsst eigentlich gar nichts außer euch WoW + 1 Prepaidcard zu kaufen.Den Rest was Gold etc. angeht erledige Ich.
Mein und auch hoffentlich dein Ziel, ist über die Sommerferien (nicht zwangsläufig,ich bin sehr flexibel) einen LvL 80 Charakter hochzuspielen.Fraktion,Rasse,Klasse ist mir eigentlich relativ egal,da ich sogut wie alle bereit bin zu spielen.Und die Char Kontrolle kommt mit der Zeit.
Nun zu dem Was euch erwartet:
Einen Netten und Sozialen Nebenspieler
Geistige Reife trotz meinen 15 Jahren reichlich vorhanden.
Solltet ihr mit mir einen Charakter anfangen, biete ich euch
4 Froststofftaschen ( 20 Platz)
Genügend Gold für Skills,reiten,mounts und Sonderwünsche (natürlich nicht alle Sonderwünsche ;D )
Eine Nette hilfsbereite Gilde, wo man sich "Zuhause" fühlt
Und Natürlich Jede Menge Spaß.

Du Solltest über 14 Jahre alt sein,eine gewisse Geistliche reife haben und Zielstrebig sein.(Das du kein "StyLläR" oder kompletter analphabet sein solltest versteht sich glaub ich von selbst"

Mir geht es hierbei nicht hauptsächlich ums Mount,sondern eher um Gutes zusammenspiel,da ich mal wieder Lust bekommen habe einen Twink hochzuspielen.Habe schon 2 80er)
Private Daten gibt es auf Anfrage.

In diesem Sinne seid nicht schüchtern und meldet euch!

Tschüss und Schöne Grüße ;D


----------



## Fenrieyr (17. Juli 2010)

also ich würde mich auf einen worgen paartner/in freuen die mit cataclysm sich nen worgen macht, hab alle account gebundenen sachen also lvn kein ding^^
bin auf norgannon /w Fenrieyr(main char mage gnom)


----------



## Mirmamirmo (18. Juli 2010)

Halli Hallo , ich Spiele auf den Server arygos auf der Alliseite einen 80 er Priester Holy/schatten. Suche bzw. Würde mich freuen wenn ich den ein oder abderen finden würde um gemeinsam den content zu genießen. Alles einfach ohne Stress gerne mit ts . Da ich beruflich viel schicht arbeite bin ich zeitlich flexibel. 

Über eine pm würde ich micht sehr freuen.

Lg


----------



## PLZHELPME (18. Juli 2010)

Hi

ich hab die nächsten 2 Tage keine arbeit und da würde ich gerne mal wieder in wow vorbeischaun, kenne aber so niemanden mehr
daher, will bitte jemand die rolle der wiederauferstehung auf mich wirken ?


----------



## Tropical1 (18. Juli 2010)

Klar PM ist raus


----------



## Casp (18. Juli 2010)

Rolle der Auferstehung geht allerdings nur auf classic-Accounts!


----------



## Anglus (18. Juli 2010)

Casp schrieb:


> Rolle der Auferstehung geht allerdings nur auf classic-Accounts!



Nope,deshalb heisst es ja "Wiederauferstehung" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Ist ja dazu da wenn man länger nicht gespielt hat wieder anzufangen usw also geht auch mit bc und Wotlk accs,schon probiert.


----------



## Wiikend (18. Juli 2010)

bei mir gings nich^^


----------



## Morticians (18. Juli 2010)

*Kann ich die Rolle der Auferstehung auf jeden Account meines Freundes anwenden?* 

 Die Rolle der Auferstehung kann nur auf normale World of Warcraft-Accounts angewendet werden. Es ist nicht möglich, die Rolle auf Accounts anzuwenden, welche noch die Testversion benutzen oder bereits auf Burning Crusade oder Wrath of the Lich King erweitert wurden.




von der Blizzard-Support hp.


----------



## loWnl1337 (18. Juli 2010)

es scheint es gibt ziemlich wenige leute die sich werben lassen...ach ist das doof -.-^^


----------



## PhilippPower (18. Juli 2010)

Hallo Ich suche Jemand den ich werben kann.

Bin 18 Jahre Und habe viel zeit! hehe

Ich biete:
80er Char mit dem ich uns ziehe
Schnell lvl 60
Taschen
AnfangsGold
2x mal Reiten
Gold fürs Lernen

ab meinem freimonat:
5k gold für mount +fliegen
Dualskillung


Was ich suche:
Horde Spieler
Aktiv
2 Chars mindestens auf 60 gerne auch weiter.
Classic key musst du stellen.
Icq

Der Server ist der abysissche rat.


meldet euch bei mir 471676635


----------



## Grober (18. Juli 2010)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich suche Jemanden, der mich wirbt.
Ich habe schon viele Chars hochgespielt und möchte einfach so schnell wie möglich auf 60 kommen.

Ich suche Jemanden mit dem ich einfach extrem schnell leveln kann und schnell auf 60 spielen kann.
Gold für Skills bis 60 sollte bereit gestellt werden und eventuelle ein paar Taschen.

Einen Classic Key bringe ich selbstverständlich mit.
Bin 19 Jahre alt, Skype, Ts3 usw. ist alles vorhanden und nutze ich auch gern.
Zeit habe ich auch genug, da ich vor kurzem mit meinem Abi fertig geworden bin und jetzt erstmal chille.

Wenn Ihr die Chance ergreifen wollt und auch noch schnell nen 60er hochziehen wollt, dann schreibt mir einfach ne PM. Ich melde mich dann bei euch.

Mfg

Grober


----------



## sixninety69 (20. Juli 2010)

Suche jemanden mit dem ich zügig einen Schamanen auf Stufe 80 hochspielen kann! 
Habe ab Freitag jede Menge Zeit zur Verfügung (Zur Zeit auf Fachoberschule und Sommerferien beginnen bald), spiele seit Classic und kenne Azeroth wie meine Hosentasche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Alternativ könnten wir danach noch einen weiteren Char hochspielen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wichtig wäre mir, dass ihr viel Zeit und Durchhaltevermögen mitbringt, um entweder durch Questen oder/und durch Instanzen recht zügig Stufe 80 zu erreichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ideal wäre es natürlich, wenn bei euch auch erst Sommerferien anfangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Spielen würden wir zusammen auf dem Kult der Verdammten (Rp-PvP) auf Seiten der Horde! Diese ist reichlich bevölkert und in der Überzahl auf dem Server. Neben wirklich vielen äußerst erfolgreichen top PvE Gilden (z.b. Sturmreiter, Weltrang ~81 und einige weitere die Arthas im hardmode ohne Probleme legen) kommt auch das PvP und RP auf keinen Fall zu kurz! Das Auktionshaus ist reichlich gefüllt, Random Raids finden täglich statt und man findet immer schnell Anschluss, ganz egal ob Ulduar, PdK oder ICC hm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was ich von euch verlange, dass ihr mindestens einen Char zusammen auf 80 hochspielt, damit das leveln nicht langweilig und eintönig wird! Dass ihr euch die Keys selbst besorgt! Und dass ihr ab erreichen der Stufe 60 euch 2 Monate Spielzeit kauft, damit wir zusammen auf der Rakete mit 2 Plätzen fliegen können, was ideal zum gemeinsamen leveln wäre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Dadurch spart ihr euch bis Stufe 80 die Flugskills, welche dann problemlos für euch finanzierbar sein dürften)
Außerdem solltet ihr euch nicht wie frisch in der Pubertät benehmen, etwas Hirn und Reife müssen also bereits vorhanden sein!! Also keine Wannabe Gangster *g

Ihr bekommt dafür mich als Levelpartner ( Erfahrung gesammelt seit Release von WoW, 6 80er hochgespielt, jede Menge PvE Erfahrung vorhanden, Neueinsteigern wird von mir alles richtig erklärt damit ihr mit Cataclysm sofort durchstarten könnt ohne Defizite! )
Weiterhin stell ich euch 1000G Taschengeld, 4x 18er Taschen und beide Boden-Reitskills zur Verfügung!

Falls ihr also Interesse habt einen Neuanfang zusammen mit einem erfahrenen Spieler durchzuziehen und effizient zu Leveln, dann meldet euch bei mir per PM oder via ICQ (265541158)

PS: Kompromissen bin ich nicht abgeneigt und euer RL hat natürlich stets Vorrang 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Alles weitere können wir dann noch im Anschluss besprechen ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Freue mich auf eure Antwort!


----------



## Steppenwolff (21. Juli 2010)

Suche jemanden der mich auf einem EU-Server wirbt und ein startgold zahlt als gegenleistung für das mount und den Freimonat der er dadurch bekommt. No strings attached

ICQ 309958853

Edit: Bitte auch nur melden wenn ihr wirklich nen char auf nem englischsprechigen eu-server habt.

Edit: Hab wen, danke.


----------



## Monzel (21. Juli 2010)

suche jmd. der auf mich eine Rolle der Auferstehung anwenden würde...

mail wird per pn gegeben


----------



## Meiki1003 (21. Juli 2010)

Servus zusammen!!!

Also, wie so einige andere hier, suche ich jemanden, den ich werben kann.

Von demjenigen, den ich werbe, verlange ich eigentlich net viel.
Er sollte Spaß am leveln haben und sollte auch die 90 Tage nutzen wollen.
Ziel wäre es, den einen oder anderen Char auf 60 zu bringen. 
Sollte ich einmal net da sein, kannst du ja dann parallel mit nem anderen leveln.

Biete nen TS Server, mit dem wir uns ggf auch unterhalten können. 
Außerdem könnte man sich ja auch evtl meiner Gilde anschließen.
Falls ihr iwelche Fragen zu den Klassen etc haben solltet, einfach fragen!!

Goldprobleme sollte es auch net geben, wird alles besorgt, was wir brauchen.
Außerdem kann man anschließend über ein kleines Taschengeld reden.


Kurz zu mir: 
Bin 25 Jahre alt und arbeitstätig. Bin eingentlich so gut wie jeden tag online. Am WE bin ich net sooo oft online (RL und so :-P)
Spiele auf dem PVP-Server "Arthas" und besitze dort 3 80er Chars.

Also, nicht zögern und mich einfach anschreiben. Entweder PN oder gerne auch per ICQ 220261264

Freue mich auf eure Antworten!! 

BB 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Theole (22. Juli 2010)

*Hat sich erledigt*


----------



## Àrunál (23. Juli 2010)

Hallo,


Ich spiele seit Februrar diesen Jahres WoW(nicht sehr lange) , habe aber schon einige Erfahrung im PVE , bin aber eher PVP Freak und würde gerne eher durch bgs usw lvln. 
Das würde ich gerne auf der Seite der Horde tuhen(Alliant gammelt langsam echt an) und am besten auf einem PVP Server. 
WoW Account natürlich vorhande würde auch werben.

Bei Interesse melden oder wenn ihr WoW Spielt auf Antonidas den Chrakter Àrunál auf Alianzseite Anschreiben. 
In den nächsten zwei Wochen bin ich nicht zu erreichen wegen Urlaub.


----------



## LaGumi (24. Juli 2010)

Moin Moin liebe MitWoWler,

>>>>Hat sich erledigt<<<<<


----------



## Borusse92 (24. Juli 2010)

Hello Buffedcommunity!

Ich suche wen, den ich Werben kann.



Ich biete:




Sehr viel Zeit
Gold für Taschen,Skills,Mounts,Kaltwetterflug und bei 80 EpicFliegen bei jedem Char
Knapp 6 Jahre Erfahrung in World of Warcraft
Ziehmöglichkeit falls gewünscht.
Skype,Vent,TS3
Twinkraid icc 10 12/12 hc und 10/12 hc im 25er falls du deinen Char gut spielst
Zu mir: Nett, hilfsbereit u.s.w

Was ich suche:


Person die auch Zeit und lust auf´s leveln hat
Nette Person
Und joa ....

Ob Horde oder Allianz ist egal! Ich besitze auf beiden Seiten genug Gold!
Ich Riechte mich natürlich an eure Zeiten.

Falls Interesse PN!

Danke


----------



## LaGumi (25. Juli 2010)

*Hab meins mal geupdatet*




Ansich such ich noch. *siehe 2 Posts höher*


----------



## Grîmnîr. (26. Juli 2010)

Hallo,
Ich suche jemanden, den ich mit "Werb einen Freund" werben kann.
Würde gerne mindestens einen Char auf lv 60 hochspielen, um mir die Alte Welt vor Cataclysm nochmal ein bisschen beim leveln anzuschauen (Allianz am besten, Server eigentlich egal aber wenn wir auf Malfurion spielen würden, habe ich da auch genug Gold; nicht im BG, sondern mit Quests).


Über mich:
-Bin 16 Jahre alt
-Spiele seit anfang WOTLK Wow
-Habe zurzeit 2 80er und einen 72er auf dem Server Malfurion

Was ihr haben solltet:
-TS zum Reden beim leveln
-Spaß am spielen
-Mittags Zeit in der nächsten Woche (will aber nicht die ganze woche 24/7 dauerhaft leveln ^^)
-Erfahrung in Wow wäre gut, muss aber nicht sein

Wenn ihr Interesse oder Fragen habt, schreibt mir einfach eine PM oder schreibt mir über Icq, meine Nummer ist 372260547, einfach fragen ^^
Ich freue mich auf eure Antworten.


----------



## Krügerl (26. Juli 2010)

Hallo, liebe Community!

Ich gehöre zu den wenigen Leuten, die erst vor Kurzem überhaupt mit WoW begonnen haben. Mehrjährige Vorkenntnisse durch RoM sind allerdings vorhanden.
Jedenfalls stehe ich vor dem Problem, dass sich bei mir mittlerweile zahlreiche Quests ansammeln, die ich gerne machen würde, alleine aber einfach nicht mehr zu bewältigen sind. Da man in den Low-Lvl Gebieten leider nur noch wenige Mitspieler findet und mir am Tag vielleicht maximal 2-3 Spieler über den Weg laufen, suche ich nach einem netten Kontakt, welcher mir bei diesen schwierigeren Quests ein wenig unter die Arme greift und mir den Rücken frei hält.

Zu mir:
Ich spiele einen Zwergen-Jäger in der Gilde "Die Wieselburger" (leider ist diese Gilde nicht sehr aktiv, daher benötige ich Hilfe von außerhalb) auf dem Server Baelgun. Zu meinem Stärken gehören Freundlichkeiten und Teamplay. Online bin ich in der Regel werktags von 17:00 bis 00:00 mit kleinen AFK-Pausen. An einem Wochenende bin ich auch einmal 24 Stunden ingame, sofern nichts Wichtiges im RL ansteht.

Wenn ihr also Lust habt, einem Zwerg auf den Weg nach oben zu unterstützen, so meldet euch bitte bei mir per PN oder direkt ingame. Meine Char-Daten findet ihr in meiner Signatur.

Mfg.
Krügerl 
*

EDIT:* Ich habe heute einen wackeren Mitstreiter gefunden, herzlichen Dank! Für die Ehre der Allianz!


----------



## Eule mit Keule (27. Juli 2010)

Close


----------



## Zyroxz (27. Juli 2010)

Hi Ich suche jemanden den ich werben kann

-Ich habe einen 80iger char, auf Onyxia(Pvp)
-Genügend gold für mounts und weitere dinge
-Bin sehr oft on


Was ich von meinem gewerbten vorausetze ist

-Viel Spielzeit
-Spielerfahrung


Mfg


----------



## Hydrocanabinol (27. Juli 2010)

Hey ich suche  leute Auf Destromath zumleveln in cata später 80-85^^


----------



## Toxxical (27. Juli 2010)

Wieso soll man eigentlich den Leuten immer Mounts und Taschen  Bezahlen?


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (27. Juli 2010)

Toxxical schrieb:


> Wieso soll man eigentlich den Leuten immer Mounts und Taschen Bezahlen?


Weil man durch questen mit werbt einen Freund nicht genug gold für ein mount +taschen hat wenn man möglichst schnell (ohne berufe) lvln will.


----------



## Toxxical (28. Juli 2010)

chiddybang schrieb:


> Für Leute die sich n wow acc kaufen wollen hab was ganz dummes gefunden mit kleinem geld direkt icc 25 hm zeug^^



vor 15 min registriert, 2 Posts und Falsche Seite, eindeutig ein Hack versuch, Achtung!


----------



## Chihiro666 (28. Juli 2010)

Hallo liebe Buffedcommunity!

Ich suche jemanden, der sich von mir Werben lässt


Ich biete:




Sehr viel Zeit
Gold für Taschen,Skills,Mounts und auch das normale Fliegen
Knapp 4 Jahre Erfahrung in World of Warcraft
Skype,Vent,TS3
Zu mir: Nett, hilfsbereit !

Was ich suche:


Person die auch Zeit und lust auf´s leveln hat
Einen Key + 2 Monate selber auftreibt
Und die lust 3-4 Charaktere auf level 60 und auch höher zu leveln

Ob Horde oder Allianz ist egal! Realm ist mir auch relativ egal jedoch habe ich für Jede Fraktion 2-3 Favorisierte Realms, auf denen ich immer genug gold habe .
Ich Riechte mich natürlich an eure Zeiten.

Falls Interesse PN!

Danke


----------



## Eule mit Keule (28. Juli 2010)

_H__allo Buffedcommunity!
_
Ich suche wehn der mich wirbt! ( Von 1-80)

Mein ziel ist es eine Troll Priesterin (Holy) hoch zu spielen auf der Horden seite am auf einen "PVE Realm." 

(Es wird vorerst nur ein Charakter auf 80 gebracht weitere wären möglich!)


Ich biete:



 * Sehr viel Zeit
 * Humor, Spaß am Spiel
 * Mein Alter 21 Jahre
 * WoW erfahrung "Rang alter Hase" (6Jahre)
 * Benutze überwiegens Skype
 * Start wäre 30.07.2010
 * Biete hilfe bei jeder Art von Skillung usw
* Arena Erfahrung

Was ich suche:

 * Jemanden der das durchzieht und nicht einfach abbricht.
* Mindestens 18 Jahre alt!!
 * Gold, Taschen und Hilfe bietet (Mounts usw) ( Es sind keine Kleinbeträge).
 * Genug Zeit mit bringt (meistens Abends) und nicht nur 1-2H am Tag.
* Spaß am Spiel hat.
* Motiviert und Teamgeist zeigt.



Wie gesagt der Start ist erst Freitag und nicht früher!

Sollte es mir sehr gut gefallen bzw. Ihr mir eine Gilde zum Raiden anbietet springt für euch die "Flug Rakete" raus der zwei sitzer!

Falls Interesse PN

Mit freundlichem Gruß


Eule*

Geschlossen es wurde wer gefunden.*


----------



## LaGumi (28. Juli 2010)

Suche noch


----------



## todi251 (29. Juli 2010)

Guten Tag,

Erstmal ein bisschen über mich, also ich bin der Tim bin 21 Jahre alt und ein lustiger Zeitgenosse.
Ich spiele schon ziemlich lange WoW kann euch also mit Rat und Tat zur Seite stehen.
Da ich aber erst zwei 80iger besitzte wollte ich noch ein, zwei.. Chars hochspielen, da mir das auf die Normale Art aber zulange dauert suche ich jemanden den ich werben kann.

Zuerstmal zu den Allgemeinen Vorteilen durch's werben:

- 300% Erfahrungspunkte bis Level 60 wenn wir zusammen unterwegs sind
- Freund-zu-Freund Teleportation
- Jedes 2te Level erhalt euer Char ein zusätzliches Bonus-Level welches ihr einem meiner Chars zufügen könnt
- ein Flugmount mit 2 Sitzplätzen welches ich erhalte wenn der Geworbene 3 Monate spielt
- einen frei Monat für mich wenn der Geworbene 2 Monate spielt

Natürlich suche ich jemanden der länger mit mir spielt, am liebsten wäre mir das wir in Catalysm dann zusammen Raiden oder noch vorher.
Wenn ich den Freimonat bekomme und das besondere Flugmount werdet ihr dafür natürlich auch belohnt.Bei erhalt des Freimonats
werde ich euch 6.50 Überweisen, da wir dann theoretisch beide nen halben frei Monat haben und bei Erhalt des Flugmounts
habt ihr die Wahl eines Mounts (entweder Gold für den Kauf eines besonderen Mounts/Flugmounts, oder ich hol eins für Ehre,
Marken des Champions und lasse es euch dann zukommen).

Nun ein bisschen was ihr mitbringen solltet:

- Spaß an WoW und zeit dafür
- Ts2 / Ts3
- nett und freundlich sein, und am besten noch lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


- und über 16 aufgrund von "schlechten" Erfahrungen

Meine beiden bisherigen Chars sind alle auf Seiten der Allianz wodurch ich uns, wenn wir auf Seiten der Allianz in den Kampf ziehen, mit Taschen,
Gold für alles mögliche und mit allen anderen nötigen Dingen unterstützen könnte.
Können von mir aus aber auch Horde spielen, nur dann kann ich uns nicht unterstützen und wir wären auf uns alleine gestellt.
So das war's erstmal.

Melden könnt ihr euch per ICQ : 302951018
Wer zuerst kommt malt zuerst^^

mfg Tim


----------



## Mystasia (29. Juli 2010)

Guten Tag ich machs kurz.

Du hast Lust mich zu werben ?? Dann PN me.

Ich installiere und patche gerade Classic. 
Die Battle Chest Edition ist bestellt, so könnten wir schon mal auf lvl20 spielen bis die Edition da ist.
Ich würde gerne nen Mage oder Hexer erstellen.

Wenn : Allianz
und
Server: Nazjatar 
kein Problem für dich sind, schreib mich gschwind an.


Gruß
Daniel


----------



## Alux (29. Juli 2010)

Hi ich würde gerne jemanden werben.

Wie und Wo

Server: Madmortem

Fraktion: Horde

Welche Rasse du nimst blei dir überlassen ich nehme einfach die gleiche.

Du bekommst 

*) 200 Gold zum Start

*) Ich bezahle dir die 2 ersten Reitausbildungen

*) Ich bezahle dir jeweils 1 langsames und 1 schnelles Mount

Wenn jemand Interesse hat einfach ne PN an mich und wir bereden das weitere


----------



## Chiary (29. Juli 2010)

Menno Alux,

Du hast schon n Priester 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was willst Du dann mit nem 2. wenn ich n Priester leveln würde und Du die gleiche Klasse nehmen willst.
Gehts Dir eigendlich ums leveln eines Chars oder nur um die Rakete?

Wenns Dir um die Rakete geht hätte ich n Vorschlag, wenns Dir um n Char geht.... wie sehen Deine onlinezeiten so aus?

LG
Chi


----------



## Alux (30. Juli 2010)

Ich meine die gleich Rasse damit wir im gleichen Startgebiet sind die Klasse such ich mir dann aus aber sicher nicht die gleiche wie du.

Nun die Rakete is nice aber vor allem gehts mir darum einen neuen Char hochzuleveln und mit RAF gehts recht fix.

Online bin ich die ganze Woche meistens Nachmittags und abends, abends gehts allerdings nicht jeden Tag wegen Raids( 2Tage sins).

Wenn du also gerne gewerbt werden willst einfach eine PN an mich.


----------



## Mystasia (30. Juli 2010)

So ich habe meinen Partner gefunden.

Danke


----------



## LaGumi (30. Juli 2010)

Ich suche immernoch jemanden den ich werben kann um Allianz Chars auf Blackrock zu lvln (genaueres siehe ein paar Posts früher)


----------



## Holypewpew (31. Juli 2010)

Suche jemanden den ich werben kann!

Was für mich spricht: Habe sowohl bei der Allianz als auch bi der Horde 80er Chars zu Verfügung
 	Blackmoore Allianz/Anub'Arak Horde

 	Stelle Gold für: Taschen,Mount,Dualspecc und jenachdem wieviel Gold ich mit meinem 
 	Main bis wir 60 sind gefarmt hab auch noch Epic Fly

 	Gildeninterne Twinkraids! Meine Gilde(Icc25er 11/12Hc) macht 1x in der Woche
 	(So 15-19Uhr) wodurch es relativ einfach sein würde 
 	PvE Gear zu farmen.

 	Wäre immer nach Absprache on.


Was ich von euch erwarte: Mindest Alter is mir egal, solang ihr euch reif verhaltet!

 	Ich biete euch einiges von daher erwarte ich das ihr die Key's 
 	selber bereit stellt.

 	TS2 o. 3 und ein funktionstüchtiges Mikro wären nicht schlecht aber 
 	kein Muss


Falls ihr Interesse habt einfach PN!

MfG HolyPewPew


----------



## LaGumi (31. Juli 2010)

Moin Moin liebe Buffed Community,


Ich suche jemanden den ich Werben darf, 
um mit ihm gemeinsam innerhalb der nächsten 4-5 Tage 
Zwei bis Drei Chars auf 60 zu lvln.




Wo: (Server) Blackrock
Was: Allianz 
Welche Rasse: Ich Zwerg, was du wählst ist dir überlassen
Welche Hilfen: Gold (100g Startgold), Taschen, Alle Mounts bis auf das Epic.
Wie Lvln: Es bieten sich uns 2 Möglichkeiten, lvln durch Quests und DF oder durch ziehen (je nachdem wie mein Kolega on is)
Wie lange und viel?: 2-3 Chars in 4-5 Tagen auf 60.




Was biete ich euch:
Eine freundliche, hilfsbereite Person, mit Skype und netter Stimme, WoW Erfahrung, Wissen um WoW,
schnelles Lvln, Gold für euch, einen Raid auf 80 falls gewünscht um schnell Equip zu sammeln.




Was wünsche ich mir:
Halt eine zuverlässige Person die die nächsten 4 Tage Zeit hätte das Unterfangen zu wagen. 




Ich freu mich auf eure Antworten, schreibt mir doch bitte per PN.
Danke


----------



## Chihiro666 (1. August 2010)

Hallo liebe Buffedcommunity!

Ich suche jemanden, der sich von mir Werben lässt


Ich biete:




Sehr viel Zeit
Gold für Taschen,Skills,Mounts und auch das normale Fliegen
Knapp 4 Jahre Erfahrung in World of Warcraft
Skype,Vent,TS3
Zu mir ich bin Nett, hilfsbereit !

Was ich suche:


Person die auch Zeit und lust auf´s leveln hat
Einen Key + 2 Monate selber auftreibt
Und die lust 3-4 Charaktere auf level 60 und auch höher zu leveln

Ob Horde oder Allianz ist egal! Realm ist mir auch relativ egal jedoch habe ich für Jede Fraktion 2-3 Favorisierte Realms, auf denen ich immer genug gold habe .
Ich Riechte mich natürlich an eure Zeiten. Die Klassenkombi können wir nochmal im Ts² oder so besprechen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Falls Interesse PN!

Danke


----------



## Alux (1. August 2010)

Ich such noch immer jemanden zum Werben.

Ihr bekommt von mir:

*) 200 Gold zum Start

*) die 2 ersten Reitausbildungen ( 60% / 100%) bezahlt

*) ein 60% Mount und ein 100% Mount bezahlt

sollten wir auf eine Quest stoßen die zu 2 nicht machbar ist ist meistens ein Kollege da der uns hilft

Ich bin auf dem Server Madmortem und dort würden wir dann auf Hordenseite unsere Chars hochleveln

TS2 sollte auch vorhanden sein da ich einen Server zur Verfügung habe


Wenn jemand Interesse hat einfach PN an mich.


----------



## Linostar (1. August 2010)

Hallo liebe buffed.de Community,

ich suche jemand, der in World of Warcraft mal reinschnuppern möchte.
Spiele auf seiten der Allianz auf einem Normalen Server.
Biete Ts/Skype
Hilfe bei Klassenfragen, Quests oder ähnliches
sowie große taschen und Gold für mounts (wenn erwünscht), wenn ihr 2 Monate spielt und ich das Reittier erhalte.




Mit freundlichen grüßen
Lino


----------



## wuzzie^^ (1. August 2010)

Ich suche leute di auf dem sever Blutkessel spielen bitte schreibt mich an oder antwortet bitttte .
Allys sind die besten 


mfg Wuzzie


----------



## LaGumi (1. August 2010)

Ich suche noch immer, *schaut einfach etwas weiter oben*


----------



## kinziggangster (1. August 2010)

Hi m8s^^

Suche jemanden den ich Werben kann um innerhalb der nächsten woche einen oder mehrere Chars auf 60 zu bringen.

Ich biete: Gold, alle mounts (außer epic fliegen), Taschen, Zeit, Erfahrung


Ihr braucht: Key, inkl. Zeit, geistige Reife, Spielspaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




meldet euch im icq: 485403259


----------



## dlub (3. August 2010)

Hi,

Ich suche jemanden, der sich von mir Werben lässt


Ich biete:



Zeit
Gold für Taschen,Skills und Mounts
Skype,TS3
Zu mir ich bin Nett, hilfsbereit !
BC Key (sobald level 60 erreicht)

Was ich suche:


Jemanden der Lust zu Questen etc. hat
und auch Zeit invistieren will.
Gespielt wir auf Allianz seite auf dem Realm Gilneas.
Falls Interesse PN!

Danke


----------



## Majokat (3. August 2010)

Huhu,

ich möchte mir nach einer Pause anschauen, was sich in der letzten Zeit so in WoW getan hat.
Daher suche ich jemanden, der auf meinen Account eine *Rolle der Auferstehung* wirkt.
Belohnung ist ein kostenloser Monat Spielzeit, wenn ich meine Gamecard einlöse.


Bitte meldet euch per PN

Mfg
Majo

Edit: Danke, hat sich erledigt.


----------



## DiDi77 (3. August 2010)

Grüße suche jemanden der mir einen guten Allianz Sever empfehlen kann.
Ich mag meinen nicht mehr und möchte gerne wechseln.

Bin auch gerne bereit dort direkt einer Gilde beizutreten.
Ich bin ein Schutz Paladin, der auch offen für neues ist d.h. sich gerne umequipt für die Gilde und die Gemeinschaft, hauptsache ich darf meinen Paladin spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Bitte PN an mich.
Gruß
didi


Link zum Char:
http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xml?r=Madmortem&cn=Lycîa

(Nicht wundern über die wenige Relevanz, aber ich habe erst vor kurzem wieder mit Allianz angefangen, wird dann natürlich aktiver. Bin sofort transfer bereit, wenn ihr mich überzeugen könnt zu euch zu kommen.)


----------



## Olliruh (4. August 2010)

@alux deine singatur (die letzte ) ist von tu pac der hat das gesagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alux (5. August 2010)

bing der erste ders gewusst hat^^


----------



## Olliruh (5. August 2010)

hab ich von xXx-tripple x xD


----------



## Waffelhund (6. August 2010)

Huhu

_*Ich suche jemanden der mich wirbt!*

Mein Ziel ist es auf einem* PvP Realm* einen Jäger oder Ele-Schamanen hoch zu ziehen. (HORDE)

Was ich biete : 

-Jeden Abend ab 19Uhr Zeit (in der Woche) am Wocheende open End.
 -Spaß am Spiel, freundlichkeit und zuverlässigkeit.
-Da es ein Neuanfang wird WoW standart Key +BC+Woltk 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


-Den Willen das durch zu stehen
-5 Jahre World of Warcraft Erfahrung

Was ich suche :

	- Mindestens 18Jahre alt 
 	- Den Wille das durch zu ziehen
 	- Startgold (500g+taschen + kleines Mount+ großes Mount +Flugmount) Solltet ihr das Epic Mount(5k Gold )spendieren winkt euch die 2 Sitzer Netherraktete.
 	- Ts³ oder Skype
 	- Zeit mitbringen
 	- Keine Schlaftablette sein oder ängstlich sein.

Der Start erfolgt in 1-3 Tagen Antworten werden nur verschickt wenn ihr mit vernünftigen Angeboten kommt. (Was ihr biete u.s.w)








_


----------



## Kawar (6. August 2010)

Hallo auch ich suche Jemanden den ich werben kann,

Start soll auf Allianzseite auf dem PVP Server "aszhara sein. Ihr könnt entweder komplette Neuanfänger s oder auch Spieler die wieder in WoW eintauchen möchten. Ziel wird sein das lvl 60 zu erreichen und bei Bedarf auch gerne das derzeitige Max lvl 80. ich werde euch also ab lvl 60 nicht eurem Schicksal überlassen sofern ihr es nicht wünscht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Was ich euch biete:
-Ca 6 jahre Spielerfahrung
-Bei Bedarf Komplette Erklärung der Spielweise und sämtlichen anderen Fragen zum Spiel
-TS3 Server
-Spielzeit in der Woche von 16:00- 22:30 Uhr außer an 2 tagen bis max 19:00
-Auch nach lvl 60 bereit euch bei Rat und Tat zur Seite zu stehen


Falls ich euer interesse geweckt haben sollte dann schreibt mir eine pn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hansebanger1 (6. August 2010)

Mein Ersuchen hat sich erledigt! Danke.


----------



## DiDi77 (6. August 2010)

HABE JEMANDEN GEFUNDEN!Hallo Buffies,

Ich *MÖCHTE *geworben werden.

Ein wenig zu mir:

Ich bin nett und hilfsbereit.
Ich bin bereit auf eurem Sever zu bleiben, euer Gilde beizutreten und mit zu Raiden.
Ich bin bereit mehrere Chars auf 60 oder höher zu spielen.
Ich bringe alle Keys selbständig mit.
Ich bin treu.
Ich habe 4 1/2 Jahre WoW Erfahrung vorzuweisen.
Ich habe momentan noch vieeeeel Zeit und bin oft mal 18 - 24 Stunden online.

Allerdings verlange ich von euch auch ein paar Sachen:

Ich verlange geistliche Reife.
Ich möchte gerne das Reiten bezahlt bekommen ( Normales, Episch Boden und normales Fliegen, ob ihr mir das Epische Fliegen auch noch bezahlt ist euch überlassen.)
Ich möchte Taschen gestellt bekommen
Ich möchte gerne Startgold für das Ausbilden etc. bekommen.
Ich möchte Geduld von euch erwarten.
Ich würde gerne auf der Allianz Seite spielen, würde mich aber auch breitschlagen lassen zur Horde zu gehen. ( Kenne beide Fraktion fast Auswendig )


Ich habe ein funktionierendes Mikro und TS3/Skype.
Ich möchte auch gerne das über TS oder Skype gelevelt wird, weil ich es einfach angenehmer finde mit demjenigen zu sprechen.

Meine Favorisierten Klassen sind:


Druide
Krieger
Jäger
Schamane

Eine dieser Klassen oder alle Klassen würde ich gerne auf 60 spielen. Ich richte mich später gerne mit den Skillungen nach der Gilde, aber ich bin geübter Heiler und Tank, allerdings kann ich auch gerne Damage machen, wie gesagt ich richte mich dort dann nach der Gilde.
Ich liebe die Gemeinschaft und den zusammenhalt ;-)
Ich spiele dann auch gerne ab Cataclysm dann mit euch zusammen auf 85.

_Wie ihr mich erreichen könnt:
_Entweder addet mich bei Skype 


Skype Name: nexron_77
(_Bitte schreibt mir das ihr mich addet wegen der "Werbt einen Freund" aktion ansonsten beachte ich es nicht.)

_Oder Sendet über Buffed eine PN an mich.

MfG DiDi.


(Wenn ihr wollt schicke ich euch dann auch noch persönlich meine Armory Links zu meinen alten Charakteren die ich aufgegeben habe.)


----------



## Holypewpew (7. August 2010)

Suche immer noch jemanden den werben kann.
genaueres siehe oben!


----------



## Potpotom (10. August 2010)

Suche einen den ich werben kann.

Als Gegenleistung gibts 2 Flaschen Wasser und ein einen Apfel. Wär das nicht was?


----------



## Linostar (10. August 2010)

Hallo liebe buffed.de Community,

ich suche jemand der in World of Warcraft mal reinschnuppern möchte.
Spiele auf seiten der Allianz auf einem Normalen Server.
Gegen Horde habe ich allerdings auch nichts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Biete Ts/Skype
- Hilfe bei Klassenfragen
- Quests oder ähnliches
- große Taschen
- Gold für die Reittierausbildung
- Die 60%, 100%, 150% Reitttierausbildung
- 60%, 100% Reittier und 150% Flugtier 



Mit freundlichen grüßen
Lino


----------



## Moozle (10. August 2010)

Moin Moin , 
Ich suche jemaden der mich wibrt ich würder sehr gerne Horde spielen weil ich bis jetzt immer nur ally gespielt habe ich erwarte wie alle ein bischen Gold für Taschen Mounts und co mir ist es egal wie wir leveln Hauptsache in den nächsten 2 Wochen auf 60^^ 
Ich werde ein Jäger spielen und was ihr spielt ist mir egal^^ 
Einfach per PM melden und ich werde mich melden 
MfG Moozle


----------



## kejsi (10. August 2010)

Hallo

Ich suche auch jemanden den ich werben könnte oder jemanden den ich eine Rolle der Auferstehung schicken kann!

Taschen, Gold für Skills und Reiten/Mounts bekommt ihr von mir wir würden auf dem Server Eredar 1 Char hochspielen. danach werde ich mit euch Charaktere hochspielen egal wo ihr wollt, wir haben viel Zeit und können es uns gut einteilen wann wir lvln. 

Bitte pm schicken


----------



## HonkyBongo (10. August 2010)

Suche Jemanden  den Ich werben könnte 
da Ich 2 bis 3 Twinks erstellen möchte 

Meine  Daten

Main Char.  Lodâron  Magier  stufe 80   	auf  Server Blackhand   

möchte gern die Twinks auf  Anubarak  anfangen   

meldet euch bei mir   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DerSensenmann (10. August 2010)

Hiho,

ich suche jemanden den ich werben kann.
Ich spiele seit Release WoW und habe 2 80ger die ICC 10 und 25 Hardmode clear haben.
Ich spiele auf dem Server Azshara bei der Horde. 
Ich Denke ich will einen Pala oder Schamane leveln. Geld für Dual SPec, Mounts und was man so alles brauch ist natürlich zur genüge vorhanden.

ich selbst bin 23 jahre jung und werde die nächsten Wochen viel Zeit haben. Es wird zwar mal 1-2 tage geben an denen ich nciht da bin aber das solltet ihr verkraften. Weiter Leveln wäre nicht so toll. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ts3, Skype und Vent sind vorhanden und ich bitte euch auch ein funktionierendes Headset zu haben.

Meldet euch unter der ICQ-Nummer: 223 542 605


----------



## SchokoladenTee (10. August 2010)

Werb dein Freund

*ICH **suche einen einen der mit mir Werb dein Freund macht und der auch mit mir Levelt .*

*Mir wäre aber wichtig das ihr „**HORDE**" spielt und nicht „**Allianz" ** weil die „**Allianz**" mir nicht gefällt beim **Realm** könnt ihr euch aussuchen welchen wir nehmen. Ein **PvE **server wäre nicht schlecht aber mit einem **RP-Server **währe auch nicht schlecht das ist mal was neues für mich .Beim **RP-Server **sollten **„Horde" **und **„Allianz" **50% **ausgeglichen sein oder Maximal **65% zu 35% **sein.*



*Info´s über mich*

*Mein Name ist Nils ,ich bin 15 jahre alt und komme aus der nähe von Neuss .*

*Meine Erfarung von wow ist so bis lv 60 bei den lv von 60 bis 80 habe ich keine Ahnung *



*Was kann ich bieten ?*

*Ich kann Interesse am spiel bitten lehren Bereitschaft und Wille zeigen beim Leveln der Char bis 60 wir können auch zusammen bis 80 spielen und wenn **„Cataclsym" **draußen ist auch bis lv 85.*

*Außerdem Besitze ich ein Hedset.*

*Bei den Key´s müsst ihr euch keine Gedanken machen ich kaufe ich mir schon alle selber.*



*Was kann ich von euch erwarten ?*

*Erst mal das ihr auch mit spielt bis lv 60 am besten wie schon oben gesagt bis lv 80.*

*Das ihr mir Fragen beantworten könnt falls es welche gibt auch zur meiner Klasse dann.*

*Das ihr eine nette Gilde habt die mich auf nimmt ich könnte dann auch einen TS² server sponsorn.*

*Start Gold ,Taschen ,Mount´s und das fliegen.*



*WoW Info´s*

*Ich würde gerne einen „**Magier**" spielen oder einen „**Schurken**"*

*Bei Interesse schreibt mir einfache eine PM mit einer Guten Bewerbung warum gerade ihr mit mir Werb dein Freund machen wollter Klasse dann. die mich auf nimmt ich könnte dann auch einen TS² server sponsorn.*


----------



## Razyl (10. August 2010)

Hi,

für Anfragen dieser Art gibt es bereit es einem Sammelthread als Sticky: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php/topic/113893-kontaktsuche-sammelthread/ .


----------



## x-Cyriana-x (10. August 2010)

GEWITTER 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Akow (10. August 2010)

fail @ rechtschreibung.
Und falscher threat

Vote 4 close


----------



## Kabooom254 (10. August 2010)

Ich wusste es immer auf der Hordeseite spielen nur Kinder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mcmkay (10. August 2010)

hi 

ich suche auch einen den ich werben kann
ich spiele 2 80er un wollte ma was neues anfangn
auf dem server azshara horde

meldet euch einfach bei mir


----------



## HDMagosh (10. August 2010)

Akow schrieb:


> fail @ rechtschreibung.
> Und falscher threat
> 
> Vote 4 close



Ui da sitzt jemand anonym hintenr Pc ,warscheinlich ein Milchbubby und flamt andere wegen rechtschreibung.

Get a life.


----------



## Bronzefisch (10. August 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> für Anfragen dieser Art gibt es bereit es einem Sammelthread als Sticky: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php/topic/113893-kontaktsuche-sammelthread/ .




Hier findest du Antworten.


----------



## lunaticblue (10. August 2010)

Wenns denn nur die Rechtschreibung wär!


----------



## Fámeless (10. August 2010)

Wieso will jeder der gewerbt wird, dass man seine mounts zahlt ? Is eh ned mehr teuer


----------



## PlayerS (11. August 2010)

Netter Versuch. Bist bestimmt nur zu faul alleine zu lvln und dass man dann auch noch für dich die Mounts bezahlen soll etc ist lächerlich.
Wenn ich jemanden werbe dann jemanden den ich kenne und nicht irgendeine Type der im Spiel an sich garnichts tun möchte außer schnell hochgezogen zu werden.

Erbärmlich.



Ich bin sowieso dafür,dass man dieses Werbe einen Freund dingens abschaffen sollte. Gerade Leute die neu ins Spiel kommen sollten sich meiner Meinung mehr Zeit lassen das Spiel zu verstehen und nicht einfach ruckzuck auf 60...

Mfg


----------



## Reaper13 (11. August 2010)

Akow schrieb:


> fail @ rechtschreibung.
> Und falscher _*threat*_



soso threat also...


btt wie Razyl schon sagte -> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php/topic/113893-kontaktsuche-sammelthread/


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (11. August 2010)

Hallo Nils....


*muss sich verbittert auf die lippen beissen um nicht vom stuhl zu kippen*

komme mir gerade vor wie bei herzblatt.


----------



## gigrin (11. August 2010)

Akow schrieb:


> fail @ rechtschreibung.
> Und falscher threat
> 
> Vote 4 close


----------



## gigrin (11. August 2010)

Einmal ein wääähhhh...an Threats und Gewerbte.
Entschuldigt.


----------



## DiDi77 (11. August 2010)

x-Cyriana-x schrieb:


> GEWITTER
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Episch!! Ich krieg schon wieder DEN Lachkrampf vor der Tastatur! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




"Gewitter, wo?" 

Einfach nur zu lustig.

Zum Topic:
Dazu gibt es einen Sammelthread. Darüber habe ich auch meine große Lieb... ähh Levelpartner gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Fámeless schrieb:


> Wieso will jeder der gewerbt wird, dass man seine mounts zahlt ? Is eh ned mehr teuer




Weil man durch Werbt einen Freund 3x soviel Erfahrung bekommt, sprich man Levelt viel zu schnell um überhaupt an Gold zu kommen und sich so etwas leisten zu können. Man kann sich noch nicht mal alle Fähigkeiten beim Lehrer holen. 

LG


----------



## Zodttd (11. August 2010)

Fámeless schrieb:


> Wieso will jeder der gewerbt wird, dass man seine mounts zahlt ? Is eh ned mehr teuer



Na ganz einfach!

Leute, die sich nicht gegenseitig mit Freunden oder Gildenmember werben sind zu 95% Gimps und Gimps besitzen ganz selten mehr als 1000 Gold.

5000 Gold für 310% Fliegen ist für solche Spieler einfach unerreichbar, weil sie Berufe nur auf ~150 geskillt haben.

Meistens kommt dazu noch mangelndes Verhandlungsgeschick beziehungsweise die Unfähigkeit gewinnerzielenden zu Handeln.


----------



## Aragorn1994 (11. August 2010)

Das hier wirft eine ganz schlechtes Licht auf Meine Heimat "Neuss". Oh Jeh oh jeh.

Nein, kommen wir mal zum wesentlichen Punkt.
Ich denke mal das KEINER seine WOW-Zeit mit einem 15 Jährigen beim Werbt einen Freund verbringen will. Nichts für ungut aber wer sagt uns dann das DU auch erscheinst?
Irgendwann mit 50 heisst es dann : "Ja ne ich hab keine Lust mehr auf Powerleveln.". 
Ausserdem levelt man in World of Warcraft mittlerweile so schnell, das man mit Werbt einen Freund nur maximal 4 Tage länger für 80 Braucht. Du kannst Nordend und Scherbenwelt in jeweils 3 Tagen durch haben, da braucht es wirklich keinen Werbt einen Freund.


----------



## PiaMarie (11. August 2010)

Ich frage mich eher wer von den Leuten hier im Thread schlimmer ist? 

a) der TE

oder

b) die Leute die ihre unnötigen,sagen wir mal dummen Kommentare abgeben, da sie ja wissen das man, Ihnen im Internet nix an tun könnten bzw auf der Strasse nicht erkennen würden... 


Antwort: die Klobürste . . . natürlich B

Aber nun mal ernsthaft,auch wenn Leute Rechtschreibfehler machen oder den 1000 Thread zum Thema Xyz erstellen, dann seid nett zu ihnen und postet ihm den passenden Thread oder Sticky...

Oder liest es und postet lieber nix...

Ich jedensfalls lese lieber den 1000 Thread als die unmöglichen Kommentare/Antworten diverser Threads....

MFG


----------



## Soratos (11. August 2010)

Hallo zusammen,


ich suche auch jemanden mit dem ich ein Char hochziehen kann, und der/die mit mir den weg von 1 - 80 komplett durchzieht ?!
Ich heiße David und bin 27 Jahre alt.

Ich möchte Horde spielen und es wäre super wenn jemand schon erfahrung mit der Horde hat (Gebiete etc.), da ich bis jetzt nur Alli gespielt habe.

Ich besitze schon 4 80er, habe also erfahrung in WoW!

Bei Interesse, schreibt mir einfach hier ne pn...



MfG


----------



## SchokoladenTee (11. August 2010)

Werb dein Freund

*ICH **suche einen einen der mit mir Werb dein Freund macht und der auch mit mir Levelt .*

*Mir wäre aber wichtig das ihr „**HORDE**“ spielt und nicht „**Allianz“ ** weil die „**Allianz**“ mir nicht gefällt beim **Realm** könnt ihr euch aussuchen welchen wir nehmen. Ein **PvE **server wäre nicht schlecht aber mit einem **RP-Server **währe auch nicht schlecht das ist mal was neues für mich .Beim **RP-Server **sollten **„Horde“ **und **„Allianz“ **50% **ausgeglichen sein oder Maximal **65% zu 35% **sein.*



*Info´s über mich*

*Mein Name ist Nils ,ich bin 15 jahre alt und komme aus der nähe von Neuss .*

*Meine Erfarung von wow ist so bis lv 60 bei den lv von 60 bis 80 habe ich keine Ahnung *



*Was kann ich bieten ?*

*Ich kann Interesse am spiel bitten lehren Bereitschaft und Wille zeigen beim Leveln der Char bis 60 wir können auch zusammen bis 80 spielen und wenn **„Cataclsym“ **draußen ist auch bis lv 85.*

*Außerdem Besitze ich ein Hedset.*

*Bei den Key´s müsst ihr euch keine Gedanken machen ich kaufe ich mir schon alle selber.*



*Was kann ich von euch erwarten ?*

*Erst mal das ihr auch mit spielt bis lv 60 am besten wie schon oben gesagt bis lv 80.*

*Das ihr mir Fragen beantworten könnt falls es welche gibt auch zur meiner Klasse dann.*

*Das ihr eine nette Gilde habt die mich auf nimmt ich könnte dann auch einen TS² server sponsorn.*

*Start Gold ,Taschen ,Mount´s und das fliegen.*



*WoW Info´s*

*Ich würde gerne einen „**Magier**“ spielen oder einen „**Schurken**“*

*Bei Interesse schreibt mir einfache eine PM mit einer Guten Bewerbung warum gerade ihr mit mir Werb dein Freund machen wollter Klasse dann. die mich auf nimmt ich könnte dann auch einen TS² server sponsorn.*


----------



## Rivkin (11. August 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich suche jemand den ich werben kann. Ich möchte anfangs erstmal bis LvL 60 machen und dann sehen wie es weitergeht, gerne natürlich auch bis 80 und auch sehr gerne danach auch noch.
Ich hatte nun ein halbes Jahr WoW Pause und möchte wieder so schnell es geht auf LvL 80 kommen. Die Erfahrung habe ich, da ich bereits 2x 80er hatte. 

Wie genau soll das ablaufen:

Ich werde mir einen Druiden auf Seiten der Horde erstellen auf dem PvP Server Kil Jaeden. Die Klasse die du spielen möchtest ist mir egal. Warum der Server ? Da ich auf diesem Server noch etwas Gold habe womit ich uns den weg auf LvL 80 doch sehr
erleichtern kann. Das heißt, ich bezahl Dir deine Skills, deine Mounts und was du sonst noch brauchst. Wir werden dann erstmal bis LvL 15 so lvln und dannach durch Innis LvLn. Es wäre sehr von Vorteil wenn DU Zeit zwischen 19 Uhr - 24 Uhr hättest.

Ich suche jemand der auch Lust und die Zeit dazu hat diesen Char mindestens erstmal auf LvL 60 zu bringen, dein alter ist mir dabei egal, so lange du halt Lust und anstand hast. Zu mir: Ich heiße Chris bin 24 Jahre alt und bringe das von mir geforderte natürlich mit.

Falls Ihr interesse habt oder auch sonstige Fragen könnt Ihr euch gerne per PN bei mir melden.

Gruss Chris


----------



## Holypewpew (11. August 2010)

Suche jemanden den ich werben kann!

Was für mich spricht: Habe sowohl bei der Allianz als auch bi der Horde 80er Chars zu Verfügung
 Blackmoore Allianz/Anub'Arak Horde

 Stelle Gold für: Taschen,Mount,Dualspecc und jenachdem wieviel Gold ich mit meinem 
 Main bis wir 60 sind gefarmt hab auch noch Epic Fly

 Gildeninterne Twinkraids! Meine Gilde(Icc25er 11/12Hc) macht 1x in der Woche
 (So 15-19Uhr) wodurch es relativ einfach sein würde 
 PvE Gear zu farmen.

 Wäre immer nach Absprache on.


Was ich von euch erwarte: Mindest Alter is mir egal, solang ihr euch reif verhaltet!

 Ich biete euch einiges von daher erwarte ich das ihr die Key's 
 selber bereit stellt.

 TS2 o. 3 und ein funktionstüchtiges Mikro wären nicht schlecht aber 
 kein Muss


Falls ihr Interesse habt einfach PN!
o. Icq: 394170949

MfG HolyPewPew


----------



## kadet123 (12. August 2010)

Suche jemanden den ich werben kann!


Würde gerne auf dem PVE Server Lothar hochleveln als Horde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich biete euch:
Anfangsgold,Taschen und Normales + Epic Mount+ 1. Flugmount + Auf 60 3000 Gold
5 Jahre WoW Erfahrung, kenne sogut wie alles!
Schnelles Leveln durch Questen und Zufällige Instanzen.
Freundlichkeit und Hilfe bei Skillung oder bei anderen Fragen!
Ehrgeizigkeit so schnell wie möglich auf 60 zu kommen!
Viel Zeit! Nur ab Montag immer ab 15 Uhr. Aber bisdahin sollten wir eigentlich 60 sein.
Da ich auf dem Server auch einen 80er habe könnte ich euch ab und zu helfen wenn ihr bis 80 Leveln wollt.

Ich erwarte:
Das ihr auch etwas erfahrung habt.
Nett und Freundlich seid.
Nicht immer AFK seid und auch schnell vorrann kommen wollt!
Das ihr euch den Classic Key besorgt.



Ich würd gern einen Gnom Krieger hochspielen , was ihr gern wollt könnt ich euch aussuchen am besten auch einen DD oder Healer. 

Bei interesse melden ICQ: 306424451 bin fast immer On, oder PN !

MFG



Stand: 13.08.2010 12:38 	suche immernoch!


----------



## Balluardo (12. August 2010)

Wer einfach Bock hat nebenher etwas zu quatschen ingame, einfach mal melden.

Bin völlig unregelmäßig online. Level mal schnell, mal geht gar nichts vorran. Bin ziellos und läster gern.

Tja, sonst gibt es keine Stärken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Melden per PN!


----------



## NeoShinji (12. August 2010)

*Aufbau eines 10 - Mann Raids für Anfänger auf dem Realm "Die Silberne Hand"*

Dies geht an alle Spieler auf dem Realm *"Die Silberne Hand"*, die wie ich noch nicht soviel Erfahrung im Leiten oder Durchführen eines 10-Mann Raids haben und die ersten Schritte mit ihrer Klasse in einer Gruppe größer als 5 Mann gehen. 
Oder auch an die Spieler, die sonst in keiner Stammgruppe oder Ähnlichem untergekommen sind.

Ich dachte zum Item verbessern / Marken sammeln könnte man mit PDK anfangen (oder vielleicht sogar Naxx...), dann Ulduar und wenn wir erfahrener und besser ausgerüstet sind, schließlich ICC oder/und das Rubinsanktum oder was sonst noch so auf uns zukommt in Zukunft. 

Ich würde eine Tankrolle übernehmen, ansonsten wird noch alles gesucht!

Wer Interesse hat, einfach eine PN an mich.


----------



## .Neron (12. August 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich suche jemand den ich werben kann, das ganze auf dem Server Nozdormu, Realmpool Blutdurst als Allianzler. Ich möchte anfangs erstmal ein bis zwei Chars auf LvL 60 leveln und dann sehen wie es weitergeht, eventuell auch bis 80.
Erfahrung hab ich ausreichend da ich schon einige Chars auf 80 gespielt habe.

Wie ich mir das vorstelle:

Vermutlich werde ich einen Schurken, Hexer, Druide oder Paladin spielen. Die Klasse die du spielen möchtest ist mir egal. Warum auf Allianz/Nozdormu? Ich habe auf diesem Server bereits einen 80er mit dessen Gold ich uns das ganze einfacher machen kann. Damit meine ich, ich bezahl Dir deine Skills, deine Mounts, deine Taschen und was du sonst noch brauchst. ich möchte hauptsächlich abends leveln, wenn ich Zeit habe auch Nachmittags. Auch musst du alle realen Kosten übernehmen, also die Spiele/Keys selber kaufen.

Ich suche jemand der auch Lust und die Zeit dazu hat ein bis zwei Chars mindestens erstmal auf LvL 60 zu bringen, dein alter ist mir dabei egal, so lange du halt Lust hast und reif bist. Zu mir: Ich heiße Philipp und bin 18 Jahre jung.

Falls Ihr interesse habt oder auch sonstige Fragen könnt Ihr euch gerne per PN bei mir melden.


Mfg Philipp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nerros (13. August 2010)

moin,

ich suche einen spieler der sich von mir werben lässt. sinnvollerweise jemand, der eine klasse spielen will mit der ich mich auskenne, also hexer, jäger, schamane, priester und - später natürlich - todesritter.

ich biete monetäre und persönliche unterstützung im game incl. einweisung und tips zu quests, inis, berufe, auktionshaus etc.... teamspeak 2 und - auf eigenem server - 3 ist vorhanden.

unterwegs bin ich auf einem pve-server. gildenanschluss ist möglich.

bei interesse einfach mal per pn melden.

viele grüsse

nerros


----------



## Chiary (13. August 2010)

Guten Abend,

ich starte einen erneuten Versuch* mich werben zu lassen*.

Zu meiner Person:
Ich bin 31 Jahre alt, weiblich, voll berufstätig, habe 2 kleine Kinder und spiele nun im 5. Jahr WoW.
Da ich in meinem Alter durchaus schon einiges innerhalb der WoW Community erlebt habe, lege ich bei meinem Levelpartner einen relativ großen Wert auf ein gewisses soziales und kommunikatives Niveau.
Auch ist es mir aus familiären und beruflichen Gründen nicht möglich 24/7 zu leveln.

Meine Onlinezeiten sind in meiner Frühschichtwoche:
- 19.30 bis maximal 00.00Uhr
Meine Onlinezeiten in der Spätschichtwoche:
23.00 bis maximal 01.00Uhr
Meine Onlinezeiten am Wochenende ( Sa. u. So. ):
- 19.30 bis maximal 00.00Uhr
In seltenen Fällen muss ich auch mal in der Frühschichtwoche tauschen und eine Spätschicht einlegen.

Anhand dieser Onlinezeiten ergibt sich ja schon, ich werde nicht in der Lage sein an 1-2 Tagen die "Werbt einen Freund" Aktion komplett durchziehen können.

Ich möchte gern 2 Charaktere leveln.
Dies wären ein Priester und ein Schamane. Beide werde ich, schon in der Levelphase, als Heiler spielen.
Sollten wir noch Zeit übrig haben und auf Beiden Seiten Interesse an weiteren Charakteren bestehen, wäre ich einer reinen DD-Klasse nicht abgeneigt, das ist aber kein Muss und sollte von beiden Seiten gewollt sein.

Folgendes springt bei dieser Aktion im speziellen für Dich heraus:
- 1x ein Freimonat für Dich
- 1x die Reiserakete
- mind. 3 Lvl 60 Charaktere ( 2x leveln wir gemeinsam und dann kann ich ja 2x je 30 Lvl verschenken )

Dafür möchte ich ingame mit folgenden Dingen unterstützt werden:
- 4x 16er Taschen je Charakter
- 300G Starthilfe je Charakter für Lehrer/Berufskills/Reiten/Mounts

Solltest Du keine weiteren Charakter benötigen und nur die Rakete haben wollen, können wir uns auch gern darauf einigen das ich bis Lvl 15 allein level und man mich danach ausnahmslos durch Instanzen zieht bis ich Lvl 60 erreicht habe ( mit beiden Chars ).
So stehen unterm Strich für Dich die selben Dinge auf der "Haben" Seite, jedoch bekommst Du dann nur 1x einen Lvl 60 Char ( 2x je 30 Lvl zum verschenken ).

Fraktion und Server sind mir ziemlich egal, das überlasse ich Euch.

Ich möchte jedoch nochmals darauf hinweisen, soziales und kommunikatives Niveau sind für mich ein absolutes "must have".
Ein wenig davon kann man schon bei der ersten PN erkennen, oder eben feststellen ob es nicht vorhanden ist.
Achte also bitte darauf, solltest Du Interesse daran haben mich zu werben, mir keinen 0 8 15 vorgekauten ( oder gar geklauten ) Text zu schicken.
Unrealistische Anfragen oder völlig niveaulose PNs werde ich unbeantwortet löschen.

MfG
Chiary


----------



## LaGumi (15. August 2010)

Moin Moin liebe Com.




Ich suche noch immer jemanden der sich von mir werben lässt und auch 2-3 Chars mit mir lvln mag.




Für genauere Infos schaut doch einfach mal auf Seite 61. des Threads.




/Kurz Info: Allianz, 2-3 Chars, Ich werbe dich, Startgold+Mounts+Taschen, netter Kontakt.


----------



## korfi (17. August 2010)

Servus liebe Community,

ich suche jemanden den ich *werben* kann.

Ich spiele auf dem Server Teldrassil auf Hordenseite und habe schon 2 80er. Möchte aber einen neuen Twink spielen und zwar einen Krieger.
Auf diesem wege suche ich jemanden der mit mir Lust hat zusammen zu leveln.

Ich bin 29 jahre jung. Das Alter des Freundes ist mir so ziemlich egal, die Hauptsache ist man versteht sich.
Einfach PN an mich oder Ingame Maceo anwhispern. Hoffe es meldet sich jemand.

Gruß Korfi


----------



## Shadowphoenix (17. August 2010)

Suche für mein lvl 33 magier auf anub arak oder/und für mein Deff krieger lvl 50 auf un goro beides allianz lvl partner der lust auf rdm ini und quest lvln hat nicht grinden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lightning(imba mage)man (17. August 2010)

Hallo, 
Ich weiss nicht ob mir hier einer helfen kann, aber ich versuchs einfach mal. 
Ich suche nach jemandem und zwar dem Spieler Rafik, der einen 80er Schurke gespielt hat. er war ein sehr guter kumpel von mir, mit dem ich gerne wieder in kontakt treten würde. Könnte mir irgendwer sagen was mit ihm passiert ist, er stammt auf jeden fall von dem server nefarian. wenn es jemand weiss wäre es cool, wenn der- oder diejenige sich melden könnte. er hat allianz gespielt. 
im arsenal ist er nicht mehr auffindbar, wäre möglich dass er seinen namen geändert hat, auch das wäre eine nützliche information. 
ich such schon sehr lange. 

ich habe diesen suchaufruf auch schon im wow-forum gestartet, ich weiss die chance ist gering, aber bitte helft mir.


----------



## Linostar (17. August 2010)

Hallo liebe buffed.de Community,

ich suche jemand der in World of Warcraft mal reinschnuppern möchte.
Spiele auf seiten der Allianz auf einem Normalen Server.
Gegen Horde habe ich allerdings auch nichts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Biete Ts/Skype
- Hilfe bei Klassenfragen
- Quests oder ähnliches
- große Taschen
- Gold für die Reittierausbildung
- Die 60%, 100%, 150% Reitttierausbildung
- 60%, 100% Reittier und 150% Flugtier 



Mit freundlichen grüßen
Lino


----------



## Tamarillo148 (17. August 2010)

Ich suche jemanden den ICH werben kann!

und auf dem Server Nazjatar - EU ( Horde )

*Einige information von mir :*

- Ich spiele seit rund 3 Jahren WoW.
- Habe 5 level 80er und ein level 70er!
- Habe *viel* erfahrung gesammelt ;D


*Die Vorteile : http://www.buffed.de...n-Freund-Aktion*

-300% Ep ( heißt schneller leveln )
-Freund zu Freund beschwörung ( ihr könnt mich zu euch porten oder halt andersrum )
- Level schenken 

*Das biete ich euch :*

-*Schnelles* leveln! ( Inis ziehen mit 80er oder zusammen leveln! ) -- 
-Startsupport ( Gold ) für Taschen,Mounts, Lehrer und sowas halt.
-Nette/lustige unterhaltung.
-Support ( beim q helfen,bei Fragen und allem )


Gespielt wird am besten Horde ! Weil ich da sehr viel mehr Gold und exp habe! außerdem besser Chars und bin da auch aktiv wegen Freunden.

*
Also meldet euch per PM oder direkt ins Forum hier! Icq Nummer : 592257017*

*
Lg Tamarillo*


----------



## LaGumi (18. August 2010)

/suche noch


----------



## Mcyo (18. August 2010)

ich suche jmd der mich werb auf Frostwolf horde


bin aktiv, ts bereit, geistliche reife

gold und soo ist auch erwünscht

meldet euch


----------



## AjaxXx (18. August 2010)

Hi,

Ich suche jemand den ich auf der Allianzseite Shattraths werben kann um von 1-60 zu leveln.
Ich (19) selber möchte einen Healpala spielen und suche einen Tank für Inigrinden. Ihr solltet ihr die nächsten 2-3 Tage Zeit haben, denn bis dahin sollte der Char auf JEDEN Fall gelevelt sein.

Was ich bieten kann:

 - Taschen
 - 1k Gold (Anfangs erstmal nur eine kleine Menge bis ich mir sicher bin das ihr nicht abspringt - volle Ausschüttung spätestens mit erreichen der Stufe 60)
 - Zeit
 - SCHNELLES leveln. (das sollte auch für euch gelten)
 - Kein TS - ich bin total erkältet und bin froh wenn ich nicht reden muss. Deswegen auch die Zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Alternativ würde ich mich auch werben lassen.

[font=verdana, geneva, lucida,]Was ich mir in diesem Fall von euch wünschen würde, wäre ein Classic Key und Gold für Skills, Taschen, Mount und Epicmount (nur am Boden).
Mich würde außerdem freuen wenn ihr auch recht zügig spielt, da ich mittlerweile echt keine Lust mehr auf Questen habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Server sollte nicht leer sein, aber sonst ist die Fraktion und Server egal.[/font]

Bei Interesse könnt ihr mich in Skype unter Philastan erreichen und in ICQ 234 061 584.


LG

Phil


----------



## AjaxXx (18. August 2010)

-


----------



## Linostar (18. August 2010)

Hallo liebe buffed.de Community,

ich suche jemand der in World of Warcraft mal reinschnuppern möchte.
Spiele auf seiten der Allianz auf einem Normalen Server.
Gegen Horde habe ich allerdings auch nichts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Biete Ts/Skype
- Hilfe bei Klassenfragen
- Quests oder ähnliches
- große Taschen
- Gold für die Reittierausbildung
- Die 60%, 100%, 150% Reitttierausbildung
- 60%, 100% Reittier und 150% Flugtier 



Mit freundlichen grüßen
Lino


----------



## Barbaria (18. August 2010)

sry doppelpost


----------



## Barbaria (18. August 2010)

Wie schon in der Beschreibung zu Lesen suche ich eine Person,die bereit ist mit mir die "Werbe einen Freund" Aktion durchzuführen.
 Ihr müsst eigentlich gar nichts außer euch WoW + 1 Prepaidcard zu kaufen.Den Rest was Gold etc. angeht erledige Ich.
 Mein und auch hoffentlich dein Ziel, ist über die Sommerferien (nicht zwangsläufig,ich bin sehr flexibel) einen LvL 60-80 Charakter hochzuspielen.Fraktion,Rasse,Klasse ist mir eigentlich relativ egal,da ich sogut wie alle bereit bin zu spielen.Und die Char Kontrolle kommt mit der Zeit.
 Nun zu dem Was euch erwartet:
 Einen Netten und Sozialen Nebenspieler
 Geistige Reife trotz meinen 15 Jahren reichlich vorhanden.
Hilfe Bei Rassen/Klassen fragen und jemand der euch bei fast allen Problemen (natürlich ingame) Helfen kann.
 Solltet ihr mit mir einen Charakter anfangen, biete ich euch
 4 Froststofftaschen ( 4x20 Platz)
 Genügend Gold für Skills,reiten,mounts und Sonderwünsche (natürlich nicht alle Sonderwünsche ;D )
 Eine Nette hilfsbereite Gilde, wo man sich "Zufrieden" fühlt
 Und Natürlich Jede Menge Spaß.
Sollte ich jedoch mal keine Zeit haben (schule etc) werden meine Freunde euch ein wenig ziehen.

 Du Solltest über 14 Jahre alt sein,eine gewisse Geistliche reife haben und Zielstrebig sein.(Das du kein "StyLläR" oder kompletter analphabet sein solltest versteht sich glaub ich von selbst"

 Mir geht es hierbei nicht hauptsächlich ums Mount,sondern eher um Gutes zusammenspiel,da ich mal wieder Lust bekommen habe einen Twink hochzuspielen.Habe schon 4 80er)
 Private Daten gibt es auf Anfrage.

 In diesem Sinne seid nicht schüchtern und meldet euch!

 Tschüss und Schöne Grüße ;D


----------



## Toxxical (18. August 2010)

Ich suche jemand, der lust hat auf Dun Morogh (Horde) mit mir einen Char auf 60+ hochzuspielen. 
Ich spiele zur Zeit einen Krieger hoch (lvl 26 Waffenskill).
Ich hab im Moment den ganzen Tag Zeit.
Schickt mir einfach eine PM.


----------



## LaGumi (18. August 2010)

Suche noch immer jemanden den Ich werben kann, (Allianz/Blackrock/2-3 Chars) schaut weiter oben.


----------



## Holypewpew (19. August 2010)

Suche jemanden den ich werben kann!

Was für mich spricht: Habe sowohl bei der Allianz als auch bi der Horde 80er Chars zu Verfügung
 Blackmoore Allianz/Anub'Arak Horde

 Stelle Gold für: Taschen,Mount,Dualspecc und jenachdem wieviel Gold ich mit meinem 
 Main bis wir 60 sind gefarmt hab auch noch Epic Fly

 Gildeninterne Twinkraids! Meine Gilde(Icc25er 11/12Hc) macht 1x in der Woche
 (So 15-19Uhr) wodurch es relativ einfach sein würde 
 PvE Gear zu farmen.

 Wäre immer nach Absprache on.


Was ich von euch erwarte: Mindest Alter is mir egal, solang ihr euch reif verhaltet!

 Ich biete euch einiges von daher erwarte ich das ihr die Key's 
 selber bereit stellt.

 TS2 o. 3 und ein funktionstüchtiges Mikro wären nicht schlecht aber 
 kein Muss


Falls ihr Interesse habt einfach PN!
o. Icq: 394170949

MfG HolyPewPew


----------



## NeoShinji (19. August 2010)

*Update: Aufbau eines 10 - Mann Raids für Anfänger auf dem Realm "Die Silberne Hand"*

Dies geht an alle Spieler auf dem Realm *"Die Silberne Hand"*, die wie ich noch nicht soviel Erfahrung im Leiten oder Durchführen eines 10-Mann Raids haben und die ersten Schritte mit ihrer Klasse in einer Gruppe größer als 5 Mann gehen. 
Oder auch an die Spieler, die sonst in keiner Stammgruppe oder Ähnlichem untergekommen sind.

Ich dachte zum Item verbessern / Marken sammeln könnte man mit PDK anfangen (oder vielleicht sogar Naxx...), dann Ulduar und wenn wir erfahrener und besser ausgerüstet sind, schließlich ICC oder/und das Rubinsanktum oder was sonst noch so auf uns zukommt in Zukunft. 

*Update:* 
6 Leute haben wir schon. 
2 Tankrollen sind auch schon vergeben. 
Es werden also noch DDler und Heiler gesucht!

Wer Interesse hat, einfach eine PN an mich.


----------



## Druidias (19. August 2010)

Moin Moin,



ich suche jemanden um gemeinsam einen neuen Char hochzuspielen. Wenn sich jemand werben lassen will, solls mir recht sein, aber ich würde auch gerne einfach so LvLn.
Mir geht es hauptsächlich darum, dass ich nicht alleine LvLn muss.
Ich twinke eigentlich nicht gerade gerne (hab erst 2x 80er Char, obwohl ich seit Release spiele) und wenn ich dazu noch alleine twinken muss, brech ich bei LvL 10 immer wieder ab^^

Auf welchem Server und welche Fraktion ist mir eigentlich egal, meine beiden Chars wären auf Ambossar (Gold wäre da vorhanden).

Da ich Berufstätig bin, hätte ich jeweils am Abend ab 18/19Uhr Zeit, bis 23/0Uhr. Wenns nicht an jedem Abend reicht zum zocken hab ich auch nix gegen, gehe auch gerne mal noch raus unter der Woche.
Wochenende ist so ne Sache, da kann ich immer erst kurz vorher sagen :-D
Falls wer interesse hat, PM an mich (kann ja dann ICQ/TS3 schicken zum weiter besprechen)


Gruss Micha*
*


----------



## LaGumi (19. August 2010)

Suchenoch


----------



## pingu77 (20. August 2010)

Hätte jemand ne Rolle der Auferstehung für mich? ;D

Wenn ja einfach PM. ^^


----------



## Mab773 (21. August 2010)

Ich suche ebenfalls eine Auferstehungsrolle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bitte PN an mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_
erledigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tamarillo148 (22. August 2010)

ch suche jemanden den ICH werben kann!

und auf dem Server Nazjatar - EU ( Horde )

*Einige information von mir :*

- Ich spiele seit rund 3 Jahren WoW.
- Habe 5 level 80er und ein level 70er!
- Habe *viel* erfahrung gesammelt ;D


*Die Vorteile : http://www.buffed.de...n-Freund-Aktion*

-300% Ep ( heißt schneller leveln )
-Freund zu Freund beschwörung ( ihr könnt mich zu euch porten oder halt andersrum )
- Level schenken 

*Das biete ich euch :*

-*Schnelles* leveln! ( Inis ziehen mit 80er oder zusammen leveln! ) -- 
-Startsupport ( Gold ) für Taschen,Mounts, Lehrer und sowas halt.
-Nette/lustige unterhaltung.
-Support ( beim q helfen,bei Fragen und allem )


Gespielt wird am besten Horde ! Weil ich da sehr viel mehr Gold und exp habe! außerdem besser Chars und bin da auch aktiv wegen Freunden.

*
Also meldet euch per PM oder direkt ins Forum hier! Icq Nummer : 592257017*
*Ps: Hab noch rl deswegen nich dauerhaft on 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wenns bei euch auch so ist perfekt und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*

*
Lg Tamarillo
**
*


----------



## LaGumi (22. August 2010)

Ich suche noch immer wen der geworben werden mag. (Für Infos ein paar Posts höher schaun)


----------



## Alux (23. August 2010)

Ich suche weiterhin noch jemanden den ICH werben kann weitere Infos gibts ein paar posts höher


----------



## LaGumi (25. August 2010)

suche noch


----------



## heutistmeinerstertag (25. August 2010)

Hallo

Suche dringend jemanden vom server Mad´Mortem

Bitte nachricht an mich

es lohnt sich


----------



## LaGumi (25. August 2010)

Suche noch jemanden den ich werben kann, für Infos schaut auf den letzten Post der Vorseite.


----------



## Codered95 (26. August 2010)

hi Leute 
suche  eine  Mitspieler der mit mir einen neuen charakter hoch spielt
würde gerne auf denn realm:destromath spielen horde ist klaa 
die klasse die ihr spielen wollt ist mir egal ich passe mich da woll an
skype wer ganz nice
wer willl soll mir eine nachricht bei buffed .de schicken
achja kann auch werben haben einen account


----------



## Zyroxz (26. August 2010)

suche jemanden den ich werben kann 

spiele auf onyxia horde 
habe genug gold und kann euch rucksack+mount bezahlen 

wen ihr lust habt schreibt mir ein PM


----------



## LaGumi (26. August 2010)

Moin Moin liebe Buffed Community,

bisher hat sich leider noch niemand gefunden, also hier nochmal


mein Aufruf:

*Ich suche jemanden den ich Werben darf,* 
um mit ihm gemeinsam innerhalb der nächsten 4-5 Tage 
Zwei bis Drei Chars auf 60 zu lvln.


*Wo:* (Server) Blackrock
*Was:* Allianz 
*Welche Rasse:* Ich Zwerg, was du wählst ist dir überlassen
*Welche Hilfen:* Gold (100g Startgold), Taschen, Alle Mounts bis auf das Epicflug.
*Wie Lvln:* Es bieten sich uns 2 Möglichkeiten, lvln durch Quests und DF oder durch ziehen (je nachdem wie mein Kolega on is)
*Wie lange und viel?:* 2-3 (vieleicht auch 4?-? ^^) Chars in 4-5 Tagen (pro Char ca) auf 60.


*Was biete ich euch:*
Eine freundliche, hilfsbereite Person, mit Skype und netter Stimme, WoW Erfahrung, Wissen um WoW,
schnelles Lvln, Gold für euch, einen Raid auf 80 falls gewünscht um schnell Equip zu sammeln.


*Was wünsche ich mir:*
Halt eine zuverlässige Person die die nächsten Tage Zeit hätte das Unterfangen zu wagen und zu starten, um sich Zeit bis Cata zu vertreiben und vieleicht einen neuen Farmtwink, Main oder sonstiges zuzocken. (Vieleicht auch 1 -2 Twinks auf anderen Realms)


Ich freu mich auf eure Antworten, schreibt mir doch bitte per PN.
Danke


*PS:* Den Key kann ich leider nicht stellen.


----------



## Zyroxz (27. August 2010)

Suche jemanden den *ICH werben* darf

Ich spiele auf onyxia
Ich habe einen lvl 80iger priester und habe viel erfahrung
Spiele seit 5 jahren wow seid mitte classic

ich suche jemanden der lust darauf hat mehr als 1 char auf 60 hochzuzocken

ich biete:
-Gold für reiten/inventar
-Freundes Hilfe

wen ihr lust habt schreibt mir ein PM


----------



## Nipsu (27. August 2010)

Findet man hier auch Weibliche Vertreter der WoW Zunft (in RL versteht sich) ... am besten noch aus einer bestimmten Stadt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Denn mal ehrlich, ICH kenne nicht eine einzige Frau (persönlich) die WoW spielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße


----------



## Mcyo (28. August 2010)

ich suche jmd der mich werb auf Frostwolf ally bin aktiv, ts bereit, geistliche reife gold und soo ist auch erwünscht meldet euch


----------



## Zyroxz (28. August 2010)

Suche jemanden den *ICH werben* darf

Ich spiele auf onyxia
Ich habe einen lvl 80iger priester und habe viel erfahrung
Spiele seit 5 jahren wow seid mitte classic

ich suche jemanden der lust darauf hat mehr als 1 char auf 60 hochzuzocken

ich biete:
-Gold für reiten/inventar
-Freundes Hilfe

wen ihr lust habt schreibt mir ein PM


----------



## Lisica (28. August 2010)

suche bitches auf mal'ganis! pn an mich für stitches


----------



## Mcyo (28. August 2010)

ich suche jmd der mich werb auf Frostwolf ally bin aktiv, ts bereit, geistliche reife gold und soo ist auch erwünscht meldet euch


----------



## Kuisito (29. August 2010)

Guten Abend!

*Ich, *suche einen netten Spieler den ich werben kann ( kann auch normal sein ) ! Ich spiele auf dem Server *Blackhand (Horde)*.
Ich werde euch mit allem helfen. Startkapital ist vorrausgesetzt (300g+). Taschen & Mounts bezahle ich euch.

Teamspeak 3, Skype ist vorhanden. Online bin ich immer ab 2 Uhr. Erfahrung in WoW ist mehr als vorhanden. (Spiele 4 Jahre).
Deshalb kenne ich auch (fast) alle Quests so gut wie auswendig.

Mein Ziel ist es Spass zu haben, und einen neuen Charakter hochzuleveln. Interessiert waere ich an einem Krieger.
Dir ist deine Klasse frei ueberlassen. Horde oder Allianz, voellig egal. Gold kann an die Allianz durch das neutrale Auktionshaus
geschickt werden. 

Was an Blackhand so besonders ist? Blackhand ist einer der ersten deutschen Servern, mit vielen netten & hilfsbereiten Spielern.
Ausserdem ist hier im Low-Level Gebiet sehr viel los, da viele Leute inzwischen twinken. Die Dungeonfinder-Zeiten sind minimal,
egal auf welchem Level. 

Wenn ihr irgentwelche Fragen habt, dann schickt mir bitte eine private Nachricht. 

Liebe Gruesse,
Kuisito (LINK: http://eu.wowarmory....hand&cn=Kuisito )

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*GERNE AUCH ROLLE DER AUFERSTEHUNG!*


----------



## AjaxXx (29. August 2010)

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Hi,

Ich suche jemand den ich auf der Allianzseite Shattraths werben kann um von 1-60 zu leveln.
Ich (19) selber möchte einen Healpala spielen und suche einen Tank für Inigrinden. Ihr solltet ihr die nächsten 2-3 Tage Zeit haben, denn bis dahin sollte der Char auf JEDEN Fall gelevelt sein.

Was ich bieten kann:

- Taschen
- 1k Gold (Anfangs erstmal nur eine kleine Menge bis ich mir sicher bin das ihr nicht abspringt - volle Ausschüttung spätestens mit erreichen der Stufe 60)
- Zeit
- SCHNELLES leveln. (das sollte auch für euch gelten)



Alternativ würde ich mich auch werben lassen.

Was ich mir in diesem Fall von euch wünschen würde, wäre ein Classic Key und Gold für Skills, Taschen, Mount und Epicmount (nur am Boden).
Mich würde außerdem freuen wenn ihr auch recht zügig spielt, da ich mittlerweile echt keine Lust mehr auf Questen habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Server sollte nicht leer sein, aber sonst ist die Fraktion und Server egal.

Bei Interesse könnt ihr mich in Skype unter Philastan erreichen und in ICQ 234 061 584.[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]

LG

Phil [/font]


----------



## Mcyo (29. August 2010)

suche jmd. dr mich werbt auf server Frostwolf will horde
nist lvl 60 gemeinsam hoch lvln
gold etc erwünscht


----------



## king1608 (29. August 2010)

Suche jemandem der neu Anfangen will und dem ich einen Einladung zu "Werbt einen Freund" schicken kann.

Da ich auf meinem jetzigen Realm keinen Spass mehr habe ist der Realm frei Wählbar, solte nur ein Eu Realm sein ;D.

Da ich selber das 19 Lebensjahr Vollendet habe suche ich jemanden der mindestens 18 sein sollte, einfach damit es nicht heisst: "Sry, Mama sagt soll Aufhören für heute^^" Ausnahmen sind Vorbehalten.

Stelle auch einen TS3 Server zur verfügung damit das gemeinsame Spielen gleich nochmal etwas lustiger wird. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei Interesse schreibt hier hinein oder Schickt direkt eine PM mit eurer Email Adresse, aber bitte auch kurzer Angabe zu eurer Person.

Onlinezeit ist bei mir In der Woche ab ca 20 Uhr und an Wochenenden Variabel.
*Ausnahmen Vorbehalten, RL geht vor WoW

mfg, 
king1608 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. August 2010)

Moinsen

habe vor wieder mit WoW anzufangen (ja ich weiß) und wollte nun mal, da ich eingefleischter Allianzler bin, die Seite der Horde ausprobieren. Nun stellt sich die Frage welcher Server. 

Gibt es vielleicht jemanden, der mir seinen Server "schmackhaft" machen kann ? Also ich brauche keine Hilfe oder so, eine Gilde und ein paar Leute zum schnacken wären bloß ganz gut. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das Verhältnis sollte schon 50:50 sein in Bezug auf PvP und auch generell.

PM an mich bitte, ich beiße nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg


----------



## Trixi3 (31. August 2010)

Hallo,



ich bin hier auf Buffed zwar nicht neu dafür aber gerade frisch angemeldet um hier mein Gesuch zu schreiben.



Ich suche jemanden der mich wirbt.
Ich bin 26 Jahre alt und vom Geiste her etwa im selben alter.
Zur Kommunikation kann ich Teamspeak ² und ³ anbieten wobei ich aber nur auf die Server kann und keinen eigenen habe.
Zusätzlich bietet sich auch Skype an.

Ich habe World of Warcraft früher einmal gespielt aber vor etwa 2 Jahren aufgehört.
Das ich lange nicht gespielt habe und einige Sachen evtl. nicht kenne heißt nicht das ich bescheuert bin und möchte daher nicht wie ein Vorschulmädchen behandelt werden.
Jemand der angesichts einer Weiblichen Stimme anfängt zu Hyperventilieren oder denkt ich sei auf der suche nach einen Freund darf meinen Eintrag hier bitte umgehend übersehen.

Zu meinen Vorstellungen:

Ich wünsche mir eine/ n Quest und Levelpartner/ in, welche/ r mir die ganze Welt zeigt.
Jemand der nicht nur daran Interessiert ist mit einer Rakete rumzufliegen sondern mir wirklich alles zeigt, so das ich am Ende alle Gebiete wenigstens einmal kennen gelernt habe.
Wenn ich etwas mache dann richtig, sprich ich würde gerne alle Verfügbaren Quest´s machen auch wenn das natürlich etwas länger dauert aber mir wäre die Lore schon wichtig.
Ich habe normale Arbeitszeiten bin aber kein Schlafsack, was bedeutet das ich etwa 17 Uhr daheim bin und um frühstens 1 Uhr daran denke mich ins Bett zu legen, da ich meist nie länger als 5 Stunden schlafe.
Wochenende stets Frei.
Durchhaltevermögen, solltest Du genauso besitzen.
Eure neumodischen Sachen wie Recount, Gearscore gehen mich nichts an und ich möchte damit auch nichts zu tun haben, gab es damals schon und damals haben wir alle darüber gelacht.
Also wäre ein altmodischer Spieler der nicht mit Level 5 schon ein Recount am Laufen hat sehr genehm. ( Wer haut schon mit 12 DPS auf die Kacke) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sachen wie Taschen Gold oder Flugmounts wären mir egal da ich mir das alles gern selber erarbeite.
Als Fraktion und Server hatte ich mir Allianz oder Hordler aber unbedingt PVE vorgestellt.
Abgesehen davon sollte der Server nicht allzu überfüllt sein, daher gern auch ein neuer.


Man bin ich eine Quasselstrippe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schreibt mir wenn sich jemand mit meinen Wünschen Indentifizieren oder abfinden kann.
World of Warcraft Vanilla, Burning Crusade sowie Wrath of the Lichking liegen bereits Originalverpackt auf meinem Schreibtisch.


----------



## Trixi3 (31. August 2010)

Nehme meinen Post zurück, habe mir vorhin einen Testaccount erstellt und einige Server besucht.

Was da abgeht und wie die Leute sich gegenseitig behandeln.........danke für die netten Nachrichten, aber mir ist die Lust vergangen.






Liebe grüße


----------



## USV (31. August 2010)

Trixi3 schrieb:


> Nehme meinen Post zurück, habe mir vorhin einen Testaccount erstellt und einige Server besucht.
> 
> Was da abgeht und wie die Leute sich gegenseitig behandeln.........danke für die netten Nachrichten, aber mir ist die Lust vergangen.
> 
> ...




Tja, da haste aber auch einen denkbar schlechten Zeitpunkt gewählt. Es sind noch Ferien und da rennen halt viele Halbstarke und Kiddy´s im Chat rum. Das wird wieder besser...

Was soll ich sagen auf dem Schulhof herrscht Krieg und den übertragen die dann in den WOW-Chat. Vermutlich siehts in den anderen MMO´s nicht anderes aus...


----------



## FirebladeX (31. August 2010)

USV schrieb:


> Tja, da haste aber auch einen denkbar schlechten Zeitpunkt gewählt. Es sind noch Ferien und da rennen halt viele Halbstarke und Kiddy´s im Chat rum. Das wird wieder besser...
> 
> Was soll ich sagen auf dem Schulhof herrscht Krieg und den übertragen die dann in den WOW-Chat. Vermutlich siehts in den anderen MMO´s nicht anderes aus...



dem kann ich nur zu stimmen wartet mal noch 2 3 wochen dann normalisiert sich das wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kindgenius (31. August 2010)

Ahoi,

/edit: Habe schon einen, ein weiterer wäre auch nett!

suche einen Mitspieler für einen *Neuanfang zu Cataclysm* mit einem Goblin! Ich werde es mir auch überlegen, mit meinem Main (80 Ork Krieger) rüberzutransen. 

*Realm*: Azshara
*Wann*: Bin ein arbeitender Mensch (!) Daher Spielzeit unter der Woche 17:30 fang ich ungefähr an und bis 22 Uhr ungefähr. Am Wochenende habe ich den ganzen Tag Zeit (zum Glück), können alles am Freitag besprechen.
*Wie Lvln*: Relativ egal, entspannt zusammen questen wäre aber super. Zwischendurch Inis als Abwechslung. Interessiere mich auch für die Warcraft-Lore, also einach durchhetzen bis 85 wäre mir ehrlich gesagt zu blöd.

Zu mir: 19 Jahre, männlich. Habe Skype, TS, etc (Habe kein TS-Server!!). Bin diszipliniert, habe auch Verständnis für fehlendes Wissen bei Neulingen (gebe auch gerne Tips, beiße euch bestimmt nicht den Kopf ab), 4 Jahre WoW-erfahrung. Vllt ergibt sich auch eine gute Freundschaft, auch nach dem Zusammenquesten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mein Goblin wird ein Hexer sein. Was du nimmst, ist mir relativ egal. (Gut wäre, wenn die Klasse heilen kann, muss aber nicht im Healskillung sein, wäre auch schwachsinnig)

Was ich von dir wünsche: Ein zuverlässiger Mitspieler, der nicht gleich nach 3 Tage abhaut wegen was auch immer. Freundlichkeit und Disziplin sollten selbstverständlich sein. Auch will ich nicht das Zusammenspielen "führen", wenn wir etwas machen, dann sollten wir aufeinander eingehen.

Bei Fragen bitte Private Nachricht an mich, ich freue mich auf Rückmeldungen!


----------



## Survíver (31. August 2010)

Moinsen Buffler/innen,
Ich würde mal gerne versuchen einen *Rubinsanktum Raid(10)* auf onyxia auf die Beine zu kriegen.(Seitens der Horde)
Meine erwarungen:
-Ihr habt euch einen Guide durchgelsen.
-Seid bereid auch mal mehrere wipes durchzuhalten.
*-KEIN GEFLAME*

Was ich euch biete:
-Eintritt ins Rubinsanktum ohne 10k gs und 5 mio dps
-Erfahrung aus den Guides genügt mir
-Epische beute *g*


Wer interesse hat pn an mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lornorr (31. August 2010)

ich suche 1-4 leute, um ein wenig den mc zu farmen wegen ruf und ggf fesseln.
server: das konsortium, fraktion horde

wenn sich ein 80er heiler fände, könnte man es zu 2. machen, denke ich.

wer interesse hat (würde einmal die woche für ca. ne stunde reingehen) melde sich ingame bei mir per pn oder whisper: Lornor

ps: das mount von attumen aus kara (erster boss) könnte man auch noch farmen.


----------



## frian (1. September 2010)

hallo liebe community,

ich suche auf diesem wege jemanden den ich werben kann, um die zeit bis cata iwie rumzubekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Server wäre Azshara (Ally) oder Arthas

Einige information von mir :

spiele seit classic
5 80er
22 Jahre jung
im Arbeitsleben (sprich ab 17 uhr ca. zeit bis 23 uhr zum daddeln)

ich würde euch zum einstieg so ziemlich alles ingame zahlen können bis aufs epische fliegen.

nen teamspeakserver oder skype steht uns natürlich auch zur verfügung.

was ihr mitbringen solltet:

durchhaltevermögen^^
bissl geistige reife kann nie schaden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und zu guter letzt den classic key.

meldet euch einfach icq 174043343 oder per pm im forum

bye frian


----------



## Codered95 (1. September 2010)

hi  kindgenius
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]
[/font][font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
würde gerne mit dir neu anfangen habe dir schon eine nachricht geschickt bei buffed[/font]


----------



## Codered95 (1. September 2010)

hi  kindgenius
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]
[/font][font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
würde gerne mit dir neu anfangen habe dir schon eine nachricht geschickt bei buffed[/font]


----------



## Zyroxz (1. September 2010)

Suche jemanden den *ICH werben* darf

Ich spiele auf onyxia
Ich habe einen lvl 80iger priester und habe viel erfahrung
Spiele seit 5 jahren wow seid mitte classic

ich suche jemanden der lust darauf hat mehr als 1 char auf 60 hochzuzocken

ich biete:
-Gold für reiten/inventar
-Freundes Hilfe

wen ihr lust habt schreibt mir ein PM


----------



## UltimateFox (2. September 2010)

Hallo,

möchte gerne meinen alten Account reaktivieren und erstmal wieder reinschnuppern.

Suche daher jemanden der mir eine *Rolle der Auferstehung* schicken kann.

Werde meine Mailadresse per PN mitteilen.

Gruß


----------



## Cærn (2. September 2010)

Hallo,

falls es Interessenten gibt, die gern auf dem Server "Die ewige Wacht" einen Charakter auf

Hordenseite erstellen, bzw weiterspielen möchten, seid ihr hiermit herzlich eingeladen, euch einer 

recht frischen Gilde anzuschließen.

Jede/s Lvl, Klasse, Zeit- u. Erfahrungspotential sind gern willkommen.

Einzig Spass am Spiel, gesunden Umgangston und reifes Benehmen sind gewünscht.

Ziel: Eine stabile Basis zu schaffen, um gemeinsam ohne Druck raiden, farmen o. leveln zu gehen!!

Bei Interesse PN an mich.

mfg


----------



## frian (2. September 2010)

frian schrieb:


> hallo liebe community,
> 
> ich suche auf diesem wege jemanden den ich werben kann, um die zeit bis cata iwie rumzubekommen
> 
> ...



könnte gegebenfalls auch nen classickey stellen. müsste man dann im ts etc mal abschnacken


----------



## Zyroxz (3. September 2010)

Suche jemanden den *ICH werben* darf

Ich spiele auf onyxia
Ich habe einen lvl 80iger priester und habe viel erfahrung
Spiele seit 5 jahren wow seid mitte classic

ich suche jemanden der lust darauf hat mehr als 1 char auf 60 hochzuzocken

ich biete:
-Gold für reiten/inventar
-Freundes Hilfe

wen ihr lust habt schreibt mir ein PM


----------



## NeverDeadNed (3. September 2010)

UltimateFox schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> möchte gerne meinen alten Account reaktivieren und erstmal wieder reinschnuppern.
> 
> ...



Schau mal deine PN an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scorpionboy (3. September 2010)

Ich suche niemanden, der mit mir levelt. xD


----------



## Codered95 (3. September 2010)

hallo alle zusammen
suche jemanden der mit mir  ab cataclym neu anfangt also 1-85 server ist mir egal
klasse auch
also habe skype ts (kein server) 
ich kann immer von 17 uhr bis 22 uhr spielen 
muss auch nicht schnell 85 werden sondern einfach  spaß am spiel
wer will soll mich in buffed anschrieben oder in diesen theard eine antwort geben

bitte auf rechtschreibung nicht achten 
danke



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hugo2000 (4. September 2010)

Suche jemand den ich werben kann. 
Gold ist vorhanden zum erlenen, aber nur auf dem Realm Kult der Verdammten (RP-PvP)
Ob Allianz oder Horde ist mir egal. Kenne mich aber besser mit der Allianz aus.
Skype und TS3 ist natürlich auch vorhanden für lustige Gespräche.
Bisschen zu mir, bin 17 Jahre alt und nett und lustig. Sagen wohl viele, aber bei mir stimmts. xD

Würde mich freuen wenn sich jemand melden würde. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg
Ich ^^


----------



## Barbaria (5. September 2010)

Wie schon in der Beschreibung zu Lesen suche ich eine Person,die bereit ist mit mir die "Werbe einen Freund" Aktion durchzuführen.
 Ihr müsst eigentlich gar nichts außer euch WoW + 1 Prepaidcard zu kaufen.Den Rest was Gold etc. angeht erledige Ich.
Mein und auch hoffentlich dein Ziel, ist es einen Charakter auf lvl 60 hochzuspielen.Fraktion,Rasse,Klasse ist mir eigentlich relativ egal,da ich sogut wie alle bereit bin zu spielen.Und die Char Kontrolle kommt mit der Zeit.
 Nun zu dem Was euch erwartet:
 Einen Netten und Sozialen Nebenspieler
 Geistige Reife reichlich vorhanden.
Hilfe Bei Rassen/Klassen fragen und jemand der euch bei fast allen Problemen (natürlich ingame) Helfen kann.
 Solltet ihr mit mir einen Charakter anfangen, biete ich euch
 4 Froststofftaschen ( 4x20 Platz)
 Genügend Gold für Skills,reiten,mounts und Sonderwünsche (natürlich nicht alle Sonderwünsche ;D )
 Eine Nette hilfsbereite Gilde
 Und Natürlich Jede Menge Spaß.
Sollte ich jedoch mal keine Zeit haben (schule etc) werden meine Freunde euch ein wenig ziehen.

Du Solltest über 14 Jahre alt sein,eine gewisse Geistliche reife haben und Zielstrebig sein.(Das du kein "StyLläR" oder kompletter analphabet sein solltest versteht sich glaub ich von selbst"

Mir geht es hierbei hauptsächlich ums Mount und die Charaktere.Wenn ein lvl 60 Charakter hochgespielt wurde,lässt sich über einen zweiten char gerne reden.

 In diesem Sinne seid nicht schüchtern und meldet euch!

 Tschüss und Schöne Grüße ;D


----------



## frian (6. September 2010)

frian schrieb:


> hallo liebe community,
> 
> ich suche auf diesem wege jemanden den ich werben kann, um die zeit bis cata iwie rumzubekommen
> 
> ...



noch aktuell 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Muffin88 (7. September 2010)

Hallo, ich suche jemanden zum Werben, der Server auf dem ich Spiele ist Aegwynn (Allianz) einer der höchst besiedelten Server (leichtere Mitspielersuche).

Aufgrund der Tatsache das ich einen Priester oder einen Magier twinken werde, suche ich jemanden der mit mir mitleveln mag, Bis level 60 begleite ich euch GARANTIERT, danach gibt es vermehrt hilfe und einstiegsausrüstung für level 80 sowie 1 komplettes Geschmiedetes PvPset mit dem man problemlos jede Heroische Instanz besuchen kann (Mal abgesehen von Seelenschmiede/Prüfung des Champions auf heroisch).

Bevorzugt werden Leute die Heilen möchten da wir derzeit 4 leute sind, 3 Berufstätige, 2 tanks 2 heiler (ein dritter als ersatz wäre Praktisch), somit würde euch die möglichkeit auf Raids einfacher geboten werden können, selbstverständlich nehme ich auch DD-Spieler mit in Raids wie Naxxramas/ulduar etc welche wir aus Spaß machen.

Vorhandene Klassen: 
Krieger (die zuletzt geworbene Person, 3Monate erfahrung)
Todesritter (Ich), Druide (twink/ehemaliger main/char seit WoW-start), Teilnahme an US Closed beta, dabei seit 6 jahren. fast 11 Jahre MMO erfahrung.
Paladin (5 Jahre WoW bekanntschaft), 
Schamane (RL freund, 6 Jahre bekanntschaft, 4 jahre WoW erfahrung)

Ich hab bereits 2 leute "ausgebildet" sofern ihr das wollt.

Ich habe noch 2 Wochen relativ regelmäßig Zeit und kann auch öfters mal Mittags Spielen.

Bei interesse könnt ihr euch melden.

Skype: marvii97
ICQ: 632-766-890
MSN: mufflord@hotmail.de

l.g Muffi

alternativ auch ne PM


----------



## kstorm (8. September 2010)

Hi Leute

Suche jemanden der sich von mir werben lässt und einen char mit auf 60 spielt.

Server Kult der Verdammten rp-pvp Horde.

Es gibt 500 start gold .

Bitte nur jemand der auch zuferlässig ist und wirklich einen char mit auf 60 zockt

Einfach per pm melden oder icq:624368220


----------



## rocketmann (9. September 2010)

Hallo liebe Buffies suche wen den ich werben kann würde dann gerne horder zocken server können wir regeln wer intresse hat schreibt mich bitte bei skype an!

 	Skype Name: Marvmarv27 

Man sieht sich


----------



## Stiv_Gamer (9. September 2010)

_*4.12*_ _Warum "Werbe einen Freund" hier nicht gestattet ist?_
Zu Eurem und unserem Schutz werden diese Beiträge geschlossen. Niemand schützt Euch vor wildfremden Interessenten, für die Ihr die Werbeaktion verpulvert, weil sie zum Spielen nie auftauchen oder Euch nur verarschen und eh mit WoW aufhören wollten. Das alles fällt auf die Werbeaktion im Forum zurück und schadet den Betroffenen.

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php/topic/64057-regeln-und-hinweise-zur-nutzung-des-forums-auf-buffedde/


----------



## rocketmann (9. September 2010)

Suche wen den ich werben kann würden dann horde spielen wer lust hat mit mir zu spielen meldet sich einfach per Sykpe:Marvmarv27 bin fast immer on 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hugo2000 (9. September 2010)

Suche jemand den ich werben kann. 
Gold ist vorhanden zum erlenen, aber nur auf dem Realm Kult der Verdammten (RP-PvP)
Ob Allianz oder Horde ist mir egal. Kenne mich aber besser mit der Allianz aus.
Skype und TS3 ist natürlich auch vorhanden für lustige Gespräche.
Bisschen zu mir, bin 17 Jahre alt und nett und lustig. Sagen wohl viele, aber bei mir stimmts. xD

Würde mich freuen wenn sich jemand melden würde. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg
Ich ^^


----------



## Linostar (10. September 2010)

Hallo liebe buffed.de Community,

ich suche jemand der in World of Warcraft mal reinschnuppern möchte.
Spiele auf seiten der Allianz auf einem Normalen Server.
Gegen Horde habe ich allerdings auch nichts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Biete Ts/Skype
- Hilfe bei Klassenfragen
- Quests oder ähnliches
- große Taschen
- Gold für die Reittierausbildung
- Die 60%, 100%, 150% Reitttierausbildung
- 60%, 100% Reittier und 150% Flugtier 



Mit freundlichen grüßen
Lino


----------



## NeverDeadNed (13. September 2010)

Hallo liebe Buffed Community,

Ich suche einen Spieler den *ICH WEBREN* darf und die "Werbt einen Freund" Aktion durführen kann.

Ich habe bereits erfolgreich die alte "Werbt einen Freund" Aktion durchgeführt und es gab keinerlei Probleme.

Zu meiner Person:

Ich bin 21 jahre jung und habe seit Classic Release WoW erfahrung. Allerdings erst mit The Burning Crusade richtig durchgestartet.
Ihr seht es ist genug Erfahrung durch die lange Spielzeit vorhanden und nicht nur dies.

*Nun zum Ort des Geschehens:*
Ihr habt die Wahl, ich biete an
*Aegwynn & Alllianz

Anetheron & Allianz

Shattrath & Horde*

Wobei ich euch Aegwynn empfehle, nicht nur weil hier mein Mainchar und somit der größte support ist, sondern auch weil der server der bevölkerungsreichste ist und somit viele Rnd Gruppen stattfinden, sprich es wird nie langweilig.

Zu Anetheron kann ich sagen dass es als Allianz sehr sehr zäh ist, weil die Horde die Oberhand hat und man dies stark spürt (nie Tausendwinter,...)

Zu Shattrath Horde kann ich nicht viel sagen, da ich hier nicht lange gespielt habe nur bis lvl 70.

*Was ich euch biete:
*Obwohl ich euch 3 Server zur Wahl stelle biete ich auf jedem Server selbstverständlich nahezu das gleiche.*
*
*Auf allen 3 Servern biete ich:*
-genügend Taschen
-ausreichend Gold für Talente
-Reitskills die ihr haben wollt, auch epic!

Zusätzlich auf Aegwynn einen Mainchar der auch mal durch Instanzen zieht bei bedarf.
*
Was ich suche:

*Ich suche eine nette Person mit der man sich gut unterhalten kann aber auch mal blödsinn reden kann.
Altersanforderungen stelle ich keine aber bitte weißt eine gewisse Geistige Reife auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gespielt wird bis lvl 80 es sei denn ihr wollt mehrere charaktere auf 60 spielen.

Ihr solltet teamspeak und ein funktionierendes Headset besitzen und selbstverständlich euer eignen WoW Key.
Ich stelle euch im Rahmen der "Werbt einen FreundW Aktion einen Probekey für einen Probeaccount,
den ihr danach in einen richtigen Umwandeln müsst*.

Falls Ich euer Interesse geweckt habe, könnt ihr mich per PN oder direkt hier im Forum kontaktieren, um über alles weitere zu reden.

*MfG*

Neverdeadned
*


----------



## Bingbongbing (14. September 2010)

sry, falsches forum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bingbongbing (14. September 2010)

Hallo liebe Buffies, 

Ich *LASSE* mich werben

Zu meiner Person:
Ich heiße Pascal, bin 19 Jahre und komme aus Minden ( Nahe Hannover ).
Spiele leidenschaftlich Wow, schraube gern an Autos/Rollern rum und natürlich nicht zu vergessen verbringe ich viel zeit mit meiner freundin.


Zum eigentlichen teil:

Ich lasse mich von Dir werben.


Was ich von dir erwarte:

- einen Classic Key ( Ich wurde schon 2 mal übers ohr gehauen ) die anderen key's werde ich mir dann kaufen

- kein Kind, du kannst ruhig 14 oder 15 sein, sofern du dich vernünftig ausdrücken kannst.

- TS3/TS2 is mir egal.

- Gold für Taschen, Mounts und Skills 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



- Was schön wäre, das wir auf dem Realmpool Blutdurst spielen würden/könnten, aber is kein muss.



Was Du von mir erwarten kannst:

- Geistige Reife

- TS3/TS2 + Funtionierendes Headset

- Erfahrung ( 3 80er )

- Zeit



Schreibt mir ne PM, oder Addet mich in Icq ( Nummer steht im Buffedprofil )


Mfg Bing


----------



## Hugo2000 (14. September 2010)

Suche jemand den ich werben kann. 
Gold ist vorhanden zum erlenen, aber nur auf dem Realm Kult der Verdammten (RP-PvP)
Ob Allianz oder Horde ist mir egal. Kenne mich aber besser mit der Allianz aus.
Skype und TS3 ist natürlich auch vorhanden für lustige Gespräche.
Bisschen zu mir, bin 17 Jahre alt und nett und lustig. Sagen wohl viele, aber bei mir stimmts. xD

Würde mich freuen wenn sich jemand melden würde. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg
Ich ^^


----------



## Alux (15. September 2010)

Ich suche jemanden den ICH WERBEN kann.

Was bekommt ihr?
Ihr bekommt die Chance mehrere Chars über 60 zu bringen.
- 200G Startgold
- G für langsames und schnelles Reiten sowie dazugehörige Mounts
- 4 Taschen
- und natürlich Hilfe durch Freunde bei schweren Qs ^^

Wo und Wie?
- Auf dem Server Madmortem
- natürlich HORDE
- Klasse ist mir egal das bleibt euch überlassen

Sollte jemand Interesse haben einfach ne PN oder aluxander85 bei Skype adden


----------



## OH_Toni (15. September 2010)

Hey, ich würde mir gerne einen 2. Acc machen und suche deswegen einen zum werben oder geworben werden.

Server: Khaz'Goroth
Fraktion: Horde

Das wäre eig schon alles, habe grade Semsterferien und daher viel Zeit.

Kurz was zu mir: 

Alter: 17
Geschlecht : weiblich (ja wirklich :-P )

Hab auch ein paar Bekannte auf Hordeseite und könnte für g und Gilde sorgen.....also schreibt mir und wir können dann alles klar machen.


P.S. Möchte dann nat. auch zusammen mit euch leveln :-)


----------



## nicoside (15. September 2010)

Hallo!

Ich suche jemanden für Werbt einen Freund!
Ich hab schon einen Account und suche jemand der neu anfangen will oder einen 2. Account machen will..

mfg nicoside


----------



## Arosk (15. September 2010)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php/topic/113893-kontaktsuche-sammelthread/


----------



## Keldotz (17. September 2010)

Tag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich suche jemanden den ich werben kann. 

*Zur Person:*

Ich bin 18 Jahre alt, männlich und mache zurzeit mein Abitur (13. Klasse).
Ich bin nett, hilfsbereit und kann Kritik gut einstecken und umsetzen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Seit nun mehr als 4 Jahren spiele ich erfolgreich WoW und teile gerne mein Wissen mit anderen.

*Zum Vorhaben:*

Ich versuche zurzeit auf dem Server Aegwynn auf der Allianzseite neu Fuß zu fassen. Seit Wotlk habe ich auf dem Server Kel'thuzad (Horde) gespielt und benötige dringend eine Abwechslung.
Mein Ziel ist es so schnell wie möglich mit jemandem von Euch mehrere Chars auf *Aegwynn (oder parallel auf einem anderen Server)* hochzuleveln und sofern gewünscht auch im weiteren Content von Cataclysm durchzustarten.

*Was ich biete:*

In erster Linie kann ich auf Aegwynn euch was materielle Sachen betrifft wenig bieten, da selbst ich auf Aegwynn ziemlich neu bin.
Somit kann ich euch nur eine zuverlässige Levelbeziehung anbieten die durch zahlreiche Dungeons/Questgebiete/PvP Schlachtfelder bis zum Weg von 80 /85 führt.
Wer aber dennoch eine Gegenleistung wünscht mit dem könnt ich auf *Kel'Thuzad* (Horde) einen Char leveln und würde ihm 
*Spells/Reiten bis zum langsamen Fliegen + verschiedene Rohgems + viele verschiedene kostenlose Glyphen + 1000 - 2000 Gold *
anbieten. Wir würden dann somit auf beiden Servern parallel leveln falls es erwünscht ist.

Auch ein paralleles Leveln auf einem anderen Server wäre kein problem für mich. 
*
Onlinezeiten:*

In der Woche: 16:00 - 24 Uhr
am Wochenende: Open End außer es steht was im Rl an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Kontaktdaten:*

Schreibt eine PM an mich falls ihr interessiert seid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Danach gibts meine ICQ Nummer + Ingame Namen.

Keine Scheu vor Fragen mit mir kann man alles regeln es können natürlich auch andere Sachen vereinbart werden.

Mfg Keldotz


----------



## MiiAUWz (19. September 2010)

OH_Toni schrieb:


> Hey, ich würde mir gerne einen 2. Acc machen und suche deswegen einen zum werben oder geworben werden.
> 
> Server: Khaz'Goroth
> Fraktion: Horde
> ...



HUhu (;

würde dich gern werben hab schon ein paar 80er aber auf nem anderen server

wenn du noch willst schreib mir hier (; 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bin jeden tag ab 15uhr online und kann zocken

besitze ts3 usw


----------



## Leoxxar (19. September 2010)

Hallo, ich würde gerne wieder mit WoW anfangen und suche deswegen jemanden, der mir eine Rolle der Auferstehung schickt. Derjenige würde sobald ich Spielzeit zu meinem acc hinzufüge einen kostenlosen Monat bekommen. Soweit ich mich erinnere muss man einen Charakternamen und den Realm angeben, der Name entspricht meinem Benutzernamen und der Real ist Onyxia.


----------



## -cqwerty (20. September 2010)

Hey , 

ich möchte gerne 1-3 Chars Hochleveln bevor das Addon kommt. Da ich leveln nicht mag dachte ich mir ich verkürz die Zeit in dem ich jemanden Werbe.

Ich spiele Horde auf Destromath. Für Gold werde ich sorgen. Skype ts3 vorhanden.

für weitere fragen hier antworten oder icq#: 550434573

mfg


----------



## Mirosh-Nera'thor (22. September 2010)

Ich suche Jemanden den ich werben kann.


Was kann Ich euch bieten?
- Freundlichkeit
- Sehr oft Online (bis zu 10std / tag)
- Teamspeak3 Server
- Kann uns ziehen mit 2ten Account
- Gold für Flugmount, Taschen und Ausbilden etc

Was verlange Ich von Euch?
- Das ihr vorhabt ernsthaft zu leveln und nicht nach paar tagen keine lust mehr habt.
- einen classic Key
- das wir auf Eu-Nera'thor Horde bis mind 1 x lvl60+ Spielen

Interesse? Einfach per Icq(394633678) oder Pn melden.


----------



## todi251 (23. September 2010)

Hallo erstmal ich bin der Tim und 21 Jahre alt.
Wie der Name schon sagt suche ich jemanden den ich werben kann, ihr solltet aufjedenfall nett sein und Spaß am Spiel haben.Ebenso solltet ihr wirklich Lust auf WoW haben und mindestens bis 60 spielen.Aufgrund von schlechten Erfahrungen nehme ich nur noch Leute die mindestens 16 sind, Ausnahmen nur nach Ts Gespräch.
Wir würden für die Horde spielen auf den Server Garrosh, dort habe ich schon 2 Chars die unseren Einstieg erleichtern können.
Vorteile durch's werben:
-300% EP beim zusammen leveln und questen bis auf Stufe 60
-wir können uns zueinander porten
die restlichen Vorteile beziehen sich nur auf mich und tretten erst nach 2bzw. 3Monaten gespielten Monaten von euch ein, wie z.B. ein Flugmount auf dem man zu 2 sitzen kann.
hab ich euer Intresse geweckt dann melden euch einfach per ICQ : 302951018


----------



## Barbaria (24. September 2010)

Wie schon in der Beschreibung zu Lesen suche ich eine Person,die bereit ist mit mir die "Werbe einen Freund" Aktion durchzuführen.
Ihr müsst eigentlich gar nichts außer euch WoW + 1 Prepaidcard zu kaufen.Den Rest was Gold etc. angeht erledige Ich.
Mein und auch hoffentlich dein Ziel, ist über die Sommerferien (nicht zwangsläufig,ich bin sehr flexibel) einen LvL 80 Charakter hochzuspielen.Fraktion,Rasse,Klasse ist mir eigentlich relativ egal,da ich sogut wie alle bereit bin zu spielen.Und die Char Kontrolle kommt mit der Zeit.
Nun zu dem Was euch erwartet:
Einen Netten und Sozialen Nebenspieler
Geistige Reife trotz meinen 15 Jahren reichlich vorhanden.
Solltet ihr mit mir einen Charakter anfangen, biete ich euch
4 Froststofftaschen ( 20 Platz)
Genügend Gold für Skills,reiten,mounts und Sonderwünsche (natürlich nicht alle Sonderwünsche ;D )
Eine Nette hilfsbereite Gilde, wo man sich "Zuhause" fühlt
Und Natürlich Jede Menge Spaß.

Du Solltest über 14 Jahre alt sein,eine gewisse Geistliche reife haben und Zielstrebig sein.(Das du kein "StyLläR" oder kompletter analphabet sein solltest versteht sich glaub ich von selbst"

Mir geht es hierbei nicht hauptsächlich ums Mount,sondern eher um Gutes zusammenspiel,da ich mal wieder Lust bekommen habe einen Twink hochzuspielen.Habe schon 2 80er)
Private Daten gibt es auf Anfrage.

In diesem Sinne seid nicht schüchtern und meldet euch!


----------



## Vranthor (24. September 2010)

Hallo Ich suche Jemanden den *ICH WERBEN* kann / darf

Ich habe Classic / BC / WotLK Erfahrungen und besitze 2 80er.

Zu mir: Ich bin 17, Auszubildener und eigentlich sehr Nett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was kann Ich euch bieten?
- Freundlichkeit
- Bin sehr oft online
- Kann uns ziehen mit 2ten Account

Server sollte moeglichst Sen'Jin sein, wegen Support von meinem 80er. 

Weitere Infos oder Fragen koennt ihr mir stellen ueber MSN oder Icq (Email & Nummer stehen im Buffed-Profil) 


(*Bisher noch keine interessenten - Stand: 25.09.10 - Anfrage steht immernoch*)


----------



## todi251 (25. September 2010)

Hallo erstmal ich bin der Tim und 21 Jahre alt.
Wie der Name schon sagt suche ich jemanden den ich werben kann, ihr solltet aufjedenfall nett sein und Spaß am Spiel haben.Ebenso solltet ihr wirklich Lust auf WoW haben und mindestens bis 60 spielen.Aufgrund von schlechten Erfahrungen nehme ich nur noch Leute die mindestens 16 sind, Ausnahmen nur nach Ts Gespräch.
Wir würden für die Horde spielen auf den Server Garrosh, dort habe ich schon 2 Chars die unseren Einstieg erleichtern können.
Vorteile durch's werben:
-300% EP beim zusammen leveln und questen bis auf Stufe 60
-wir können uns zueinander porten
die restlichen Vorteile beziehen sich nur auf mich und tretten erst nach 2bzw. 3Monaten gespielten Monaten von euch ein, wie z.B. ein Flugmount auf dem man zu 2 sitzen kann.
hab ich euer Intresse geweckt dann melden euch einfach per ICQ : 302951018


----------



## Hugo2000 (25. September 2010)

Suche jemand den ich werben kann. 
Gold ist vorhanden zum erlenen, aber nur auf dem Realm Kult der Verdammten (RP-PvP)
Ob Allianz oder Horde ist mir egal. Kenne mich aber besser mit der Allianz aus.
Skype und TS3 ist natürlich auch vorhanden für lustige Gespräche.
Bisschen zu mir, bin 17 Jahre alt und nett und lustig. Sagen wohl viele, aber bei mir stimmts. xD

Würde mich freuen wenn sich jemand melden würde. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg
Ich ^^


----------



## Presyr (26. September 2010)

Hi Leute, 
da ich nicht gerne alleine spiele und mir gedacht habe, vielleicht gibt es ja jemanden in der Nähe der auch spielt, frage ich hier einfach mal nach. 
Mich interessieren hauptsächlich Solo-Raids, Erfolge und Fun-Play jedoch gehe ich auch raiden also keine Angst^^ 
Wenn jmd interessiert ist würde es mich freuen von euch zu hören. 
MFG 
Presyr

PS: Ich spiele lieber mit Leuten die ich im RL auch kenne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DocCrow (27. September 2010)

Hallo ihr Recken und Reckinnen(gibts das wort?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

ich suche auf dem Server Die ewige Wacht eine Gruppe oder Gilde Rollenspieler. Ich hoffe,dass diese seltenen Vertreter noch nicht ausgestorben sind(wow ist immerhin noch ein mmoRPG und kein epixxsammel-,imbaroxxor spiel...hoffe ich). Ich habe auf dem Server 4 80er,aber ich bin gerne bereit einen Charakter von 1 hochzuspielen, sofern ich dafür ein anderes Spielgefühl durch das Rollenspiel bekomme. Fraktion is mir egal, möchte nur gerne Wow mal aus einem anderen Blickwinkel sehen, außer diesem Equipmentgefarme.

Falls es solche Leute noch gibt,mögen sie sich bitte mit einer Nachricht bei mir melden.

gruß

Der verzweifelte rollenspielsuchende


----------



## BossRulE (27. September 2010)

Suche natürlich auch mal einen zum werben, um noch ein paar chars auf 60 hochzuziehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Vorteile dürften mittlerweile bekannt sein. Zu den restlichen Infos:

Server: Terrordar (professioneller realm mit guten raidaussichten)
Fraktion: Horde (weils so toll is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Zudem sorge ich für ein Startkapital, einer Hilfe, um ins Spiel einzusteigen und, wenn wir am ende einen char jeweils auf 80 hochspielen einen garantierten Platz in einer lustig-professionellen raidgilde.

Solltet ihr noch fragen zu meiner person haben oder ähnliches, schickt mir ne pm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfG Boss


----------



## kinziggangster (28. September 2010)

Hiho zusammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ich suche jemanden den ich werben kann!
Ziel wird es sein mehrere Chars hochzuziehen, allerdings ohne jeglichen Zeitdruck oder ähnliches.
Allerding bin ich Schüler und hab nich die Zeit 24/7 on zu sein, ihr werdet aber merken dass ich dennoch oft genug on bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

wenn ihr interesse habt, biete ich: 

-Classic WoW CD-Key
-Startgold
- Taschen
- Gold für die ersten 3 Reitskills (60%,100%,150%)
-Spaß
-Erfahrung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich verlange:

-Geistige Reife
- Fraktion Horde
-Server: Azshara oder Theradras wegen Gold etc.

Bei interesse pm me oder im icq 485403259


----------



## Holypewpew (28. September 2010)

Suche jemanden den ich werben kann!

Was für mich spricht: Habe sowohl bei der Allianz als auch bi der Horde 80er Chars zu Verfügung
 Blackmoore Allianz/Anub'Arak Horde

Ich würde gerne 1-2(oder auch mehr) Chars vor Cataclysm bis 80 hochziehen.

 Stelle Gold für: Taschen,Mount,Dualspecc und jenachdem wieviel Gold ich mit meinem 
 Main bis wir 60 sind gefarmt hab auch noch Epic Fly

 Gildeninterne Twinkraids! Meine Gilde(Icc25er 11/12Hc) macht 1x in der Woche
 (So 15-19Uhr) wodurch es relativ einfach sein würde 
 PvE Gear zu farmen.

 Wäre immer nach Absprache on.


 UPDATE!! Solltet ihr euch mit eurem 80er auf der Allianz Seite zu Cataclysm meiner Gilde
anschliessen, erwartet euch ein nettes Mount was ihr euch dann für 200g bei einem Guild Vendor kaufen könnt

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HVh_JefmBkE&feature=player_embedded 

Was ich von euch erwarte: Mindest Alter is mir egal, solang ihr euch reif verhaltet!

 Ich biete euch einiges von daher erwarte ich das ihr die Key's 
 selber bereit stellt.

 TS2 o. 3 und ein funktionstüchtiges Mikro wären nicht schlecht aber 
 kein Muss


Falls ihr Interesse habt einfach PN!
o. Icq: 39417094

MfG HolyPewPew


----------



## Ysoraz (29. September 2010)

Hallo liebe Spielergemeinde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da Cataclysm vor der Tür steht, und ich bis dahin noch nen Priester und/oder Tank hochspielen will, suche ich jemanden zum Werben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich biete:

-Ich bin JEDEN Tag ab 18:45 bis ca. 02:00 online.
-Ich stelle euch den WoW Classic Key, der Account gehört dann Euch. (Ihr dürft ihn also mit eurem Namen erstellen, um den hochgelevelten Charakter dann auf Euren Hauptaccount transferieren zu können. Bei Sympathie und mind. 1 auf 60 gezogenem Charakter, bezahle ich auch noch euren Chartrans.)
-Zauber, Reiten, sonstiges wird alles von mir gesponsert, genug Kohle für uns beide da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


-Angenehmes Gruppenspiel.

Ich erwarte:

-Tägliches gemeinsames Spiel
-geistige Reife wird vorrausgesetzt, ich habe keine Lust mit Kiddys zu spielen.
-Humor, Spaß muss sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Server auf dem wir spielen, wird Blackrock EU - Horde sein.
Bei Interesse schreib mir hier im Forum eine PN oder schick mir ne E-Mail an and.may@gmx.at 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bis bald 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Survíver (29. September 2010)

Hallo liebe Buffedler,

Ich spiele zwar schon seid längerem WoW würde aber gerne nochmal 100% von neu anfangen,daher lass ich mich werben.
Server egal,rasse egal,fraktion egal,klasse egal ich möchte einfach mal was neues,etwas frisches erleben.
Allerdings wurde ich hier schon mehrmals übers Ohr gehaun,daher erwarte ich,dass ihr mir zumindest den classic key stellt(über die prepaidgamecard lässt sich noch verhandeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Was ich mitbringe:

Ts3,leider keinen eigenen server
Skype
Icq
Langjährige WoW-Erfahrung
Geistige reife

Meine icq-nr:433-069-217
Skype:Vincent-Kosylo@hotmail.de

Ansonten einfach ne pm über buffed schicken.

Hoffe man sieht sich

Surviver


----------



## Ysoraz (29. September 2010)

Survíver schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Buffedler,
> 
> Ich spiele zwar schon seid längerem WoW würde aber gerne nochmal 100% von neu anfangen,daher lass ich mich werben.
> Server egal,rasse egal,fraktion egal,klasse egal ich möchte einfach mal was neues,etwas frisches erleben.
> ...




ich saug mir eben icq und meld mich bei dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moozle (1. Oktober 2010)

Moin ,
ich möchte gerne geworben werden!
Ich habe nach einer 3 Monaten langen WoW Pause endlich wider lust auf das spiel und möchte daher wider neu anfangen .
Ich erwarte nichts bis auf das ihr den Classic Key stellt ich wurde schon 2 mal übers Ohr gehaun bevor ich aufgehört habe .
Sever , Fraktion , usw ist mir alles egal klaase bin ich mir noch nicht ganz sicher aber mit großter wahrscheinlichkeit ein Paladin .
Also wenn ihr bock habt melde euch bei Skype troozle Icq 493-509-294 oder per PM hier bei Buffed.
Ich freue mich auf Antworten .
Mfg Moozle


----------



## Toxxical (1. Oktober 2010)

Moozle schrieb:


> Moin ,
> ich möchte gerne geworben werden!
> Ich habe nach einer 3 Monaten langen WoW Pause endlich wider lust auf das spiel und möchte daher wider neu anfangen .
> Ich erwarte nichts bis auf das ihr den Classic Key stellt ich wurde schon 2 mal übers Ohr gehaun bevor ich aufgehört habe .
> ...



Sry aber ich würde niemals Geld/oder Geldwerte Gegenstände an andere Personen verschenken die ich nicht kenne.


----------



## Moozle (1. Oktober 2010)

Naja wieso verschenken ihr bekommt ja ne ganz nette gegenleistung ich erweitere meine Acc bis hin zu Wotlk und zahle denn ab und ihr bekommt mount + Freimonat + 1-10 char auf 60 also ganz umsonst ist das nicht^^


----------



## Brot85 (1. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,
ich möchte vor dem neuen Addon wieder mit World of Warcraft anfangen und suche deshalb jemanden der mich werben möchte.

Onlinezeiten:
In der Woche kann ich erst ab 18.00 Uhr, dafür aber das gesamte Wochenende falls gewünscht.

Horde oder Allianz ist mir erstmal egal, allerdings ist PvE-Realm Vorraussetzung da ich nicht auf einem PVP oder RP Realm spielen möchte.

Skype, Teamspeak, MSN, ICQ etc. alles vorhanden wird aber nur auf Anfrage per PM genannt.

Falls Fragen bestehen einfach im Thread schreiben oder per PM.

Edit: Damit es schneller geht, stelle ich den Classic Key nun selber


----------



## Mirosh-Nera'thor (2. Oktober 2010)

Mirosh-Nera schrieb:


> Ich suche Jemanden den ich werben kann.
> 
> 
> Was kann Ich euch bieten?
> ...



push


----------



## Terandolus (4. Oktober 2010)

Hallo, ich suche jemanden den ich werben kann, damit wir uns ein paar 60´er hochleveln können.

Der Server sollte Shattrath sein, Gold kann ich sponsorn aber nur auf der Allianz-Fraktion.

Ich bin jeden Tag online und relativ lange, Teamspeak3+Skype+Headset ist auch vorhanden 

Weitere Sachen können wir in:

Skype (terandolus)
ICQ: 916-310

klären, bis dann =)


----------



## Hugo2000 (4. Oktober 2010)

Hallo, 
suche jemand denn Ich werben kann. 
Wir würden auf dem RP-PvP Realm Kult der Verdammten spielen. 
Gold ist vorhanden, sowie ein 2ter Account, fals wir mal schnell Inis machen wolln. 
Headset ist auch vorhanden, ich würde Skype vorschlagen zum Unterhalten. ^^ 

Was ich euch biete: 
-Gold 
-2ten Account zum schnellen ziehen, wenn wir wollen 
-Skype für lustige Unterhaltungen 

Was ihr mitbringen solltet: 
-Key 
-"Etwas" Zeit 

Also wenn ihr lust habt meldet euch in Skype: loeschen_groovie oder hier. 

Mfg 
Roland


----------



## OH_Toni (6. Oktober 2010)

OH_Toni schrieb:


> Hey, ich würde mir gerne einen 2. Acc machen und suche deswegen einen zum werben oder geworben werden.
> 
> Server: Khaz'Goroth
> Fraktion: Horde
> ...



SO ich bin jetzt erstmal ausm Urlaub wieder da und würde das gerne noch mal angehen, aber....

Ich hab es mir noch mal übelegt und es wäre mich ja maximal besser, wenn ich einen werben könnte (wahrscheinlich hab ich deswegen auch soviele Anfragen bekommen).
ALso wenn jemand geworben werden möchte und dann zusammen mit mir leveln möchte....soll er sich einfach melden.

*knutschi*


----------



## j0sh (6. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,

(Kurz zu mir)
Ich bin 23 Jahre "jung", komme aus dem "schönen" Bremen. Bin Familienvater und arbeite Vollzeit in einem renomierten Software Unternehmen.
Das soll erst einmal genügen, bei Interesse und einer Zusammenarbeit intensiviert sich das automatisch 

(Was ich mir vorstelle)
Ich suche nette, reife Leute mit denen ich Spaß am Spiel haben kann. Derzeit Spiele ich auf dem* PvP Server Zulu`Hed* und würde dort auch gerne bleiben (viele RL´s friends). Zum Thema Spaß am Spiele zähle ich unter anderem auch mal die alten Raids zu besuchen, Twinken, HC´s, Mounts jagen und und und....bin da sehr flexibel.

Ob nun jemand geworben werden möchte, oder einfach noch auf einem zweitem Server einen Twink haben möchte ist mir einerlei. Ich Brauch keine dreifach EP Boni um Spaß zu haben. Selbstredend könnte ich werben, das würde man dann sehen. Ich werde nicht, so wie manche hier im Forum, einen Classic-Key oder Ähnliches verschenken... Bin gerne bereit Starthilfe zu leisten (in Form von Gold, Taschen, etc.)

Für mich steht der Spaß am Spiel und der Geschichte im Fordergrund, ich bin kein Hardcore Raider (es gab auch andere Zeiten), dennoch bin ich immer mal für einen Raid zu Begeistern...Diesen kann ich mit zwei Tanks(Paladin oder Krieger) oder einem Healer(Schamane) begleiten.

Zu der Levelcombi möchte ich eigentlich nichts sagen, das kann man Absprechen.

Da ich Papa und Berufstätig bin, belaufen sich meine Onlinezeiten unter der Woche von 20.00 Uhr bis 00.00 Uhr, mal mehr mal weniger, wie gerade die Lust und Laune ist. Am Wochenende kann ich schon mal einen ganzen Tag "süchteln"...immer verschieden.

Sollte ich euer Interesse geweckt haben, so schreibt mit bitte ein PM.


grüße

j0sh


----------



## Survíver (6. Oktober 2010)

> Geschrieben 29 September 2010 - 19:09
> 
> Hallo liebe Buffedler,
> 
> ...



/push


----------



## Rhagius (6. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

Ich suche jemanden der mich werben möchte.
Wie leveln von 1-80!


Was ich mitbringe:

Zeit
classic,bc und wotlk key
geistige reife


Was du mitbringen solltest:
Zeit (nicht nur 1.Stunde am Tag)
Gold für skills,taschen,reittiere


Am besten sofortiger Start!


Intresse geweckt?Dann melde dich per pm!


----------



## Survíver (6. Oktober 2010)

> Geschrieben vor 53 Minuten
> 
> Hallo,
> 
> ...



hab pm geschickt


----------



## Dispair (7. Oktober 2010)

Hallo 

Ich bin auf der Suche nach ein paar Leuten um diverse Erfolge (hauptsächlich jene mit Belohnung) zu erarbeiten.
Wer es also wie ich immer noch nicht auf die Reihe gekriegt hat den Erfolg für den Roten Protodrachen o.Ä. zu schaffen,
der möge sich doch melden wenn er Lust hat.

Realm: Mal' Ganis
Ich bin ein Todesritter DD

Gruß, Disp

(kontakt entweder hier per PN oder online /whisper Dispair oder per Post )


----------



## Schibbii (7. Oktober 2010)

Halli Hallo!

Ich suche jemanden der mich werben will =)

Hatte eine lange WoW-Pause (ca 1 Jahr) und möchte nun wieder einsteigen mit neuem Acc usw... 

Also ich möchte ab Dienstag wieder durchstarten...

Realm: Eredar
Start: ca Dienstag 12.10.2010
Fraktion: Horde

Können gerne per TS ein erfreuliches Questfest veranstalten 
Falls jmd interesse hat, bitte per PN melden... danke =)

lg
Schibbii


----------



## j0sh (7. Oktober 2010)

j0sh schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> (Kurz zu mir)
> Ich bin 23 Jahre "jung", komme aus dem "schönen" Bremen. Bin Familienvater und arbeite Vollzeit in einem renomierten Software Unternehmen.
> ...



/push


----------



## Stroked (8. Oktober 2010)

Hallo ich wollte mir demnächst WoW kaufen.

Wenn mich jemand als Freund werben will dann einfach mal reinschreiben. (Bitte nur Horde auf FW)

MfG

Stroked


----------



## Nauli (8. Oktober 2010)

Ich machs gerne^^


----------



## Famenio (8. Oktober 2010)

Schreib mich hier einfach an, wenn du anfangen willst.
Spiele auf Todeswache und Blackrock.

Kannst dir dann aussuchen, wo du lvln möchtest


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (8. Oktober 2010)

Es gibt einen Thread dafür, aber da du es bist geht der auch.


----------



## Rico60 (8. Oktober 2010)

ich will


----------



## Lordpotter (8. Oktober 2010)

Suche Jemanden den ich Werben kann.

Was ich Biete:
4 Jahre Erfahrung
Gold für Mounts,Reiten,Taschen ect.
TS3
eventuell Platz in Gilde
Hilfestellung wenn du fragen hast.

Was ich suche.
Du solltest zeit mitbringen da wir die Charakte 1-80 Hochleveln werden
Server Ambossar
Fraktion Allianz
Klasse/Rasse: da hast du Freie Auswahl


bei Interesse PM an mich


----------



## kadet123 (9. Oktober 2010)

Hallo
Suche Jemanden den ich Werben kann um auf dem Server Frostwolf Horde hochzuspielen

Was ich Biete:
5 Jahre Erfahrung
Gold, Mounts bis 60 + non epic fliegen,Taschen usw.
Hilfe und viel Zeit da ich derzeit Urlaub habe und Erfahrung!

Was ich suche.
Du solltest auch Zeit haben und nich nur 3h am Tag... sonder schnellstmöglich auf 60!
Classic Key
Fraktion Horde
Klasse/Rasse: egal , denn ich mache Krieger Tank da leveln wir flott durch Instanzen


Einfach PN an mich oder ICQ 306424451


Edit: 10.10.2010 suche IMMERNOCH!


----------



## Deathloc (9. Oktober 2010)

Ich möchte auf diesem Wege jemanden suchen, *der mich wirbt*.

/edit

Da mein "Level-Partner" bereits nach Level 10 aufgab und ich meinen Key verschwendet habe, suche ich niemanden mehr der mich werbt. Ich danke halt trotzdem allen Interessenten, außer halt einem. ; )

*Auf diesem Wege möchte ich vor User "Lordpotter" warnen, der das "Werbt einen Freund"-Programm dazu nutzt, um Gratismonate zu erlangen!

Aktiviert aus diesem Grund eure Vollversion nur, wenn ihr sicher seid, dass euer Spielgefährte euch auf Grund der Bonus XP - und nicht wegen des Frei-Monats - werben möchte.*


----------



## Perxo (10. Oktober 2010)

Suche jemanden der mir eien Rolle der auferstehung schenkt und mit mir gemeinsam neu anfängt ?
bringe 3 Jahre WOW Erfahrung Humor und Zeit mit 
PM an mich


----------



## Linostar (11. Oktober 2010)

Hallo liebe buffed.de Community,

ich suche jemand der in World of Warcraft mal reinschnuppern möchte, oder neu anfangen möchte.
Spiele auf seiten der Allianz auf einem Normalen Server.
Gegen Horde habe ich allerdings auch nichts 

Biete Ts/Skype
- Hilfe bei Klassenfragen
- Quests oder ähnliches
- große Taschen
- Gold für die Reittierausbildung
- Die 60%, 100%, 150% Reitttierausbildung
- 60%, 100% Reittier und 150% Flugtier 
- Teamspeak 3, Skype


Was solltet ihr bieten?
- Spass an Rollenspielen oder die inetresse rein zu schnuppern
- Geistige Reife
- Humor 





P.S.: Momentan fangen mehrere weitere Leute auf meinem Server neu an, die ich kenne, sprich schnelles leveln durch Instanzen
Sind bei LvL 10 im moment. Ihr könnt also inenrhalb kurzer zeit aufschließen



Mit freundlichen grüßen
Lino


----------



## Moozle (11. Oktober 2010)

Du wurdest auch von *Lordpotter abgezogen ?
Leute passt blos auf und lasst euch von ihm belabbern .
Ich habe leider es zu spät gemerkt und da waren denn die 35 Euro fürn Arsch .

*


----------



## Deathloc (11. Oktober 2010)

Ja, es waren zwar nur 6,- &#8364; für den Classic-Key. Aber immerhin. Bei 6,- &#8364; denke ich auch nicht nach. Ich habe mich mit "Lordpotter" vor Beginn der Werbt einen Freund-Aktion im Skype unterhalten. Er hat wirkte eigentlich recht symphatisch, obwohl er am PC eine nach der anderen Zigarette geraucht hat. [...] Nachdem ich Level 10 erreicht habe, meinte er, dass er wohl zum Raid müsse. Da ich auch keinen Nerv mehr auf's Twinken hatte, habe ich mich verabschiedet und bin AFK gegangen. Ich war zu diesem Zeitpunkt noch eingeloggt. Als ich zurück kam, sah ich im Chat "XXX ist nicht länger mit euch befreundet." - oder so ähnlich. Wir hatten vorher Real-IDs getauscht. Im Skype war er selbstverständlich nicht mehr online. Ich hatte mir seinen Gildennamen gemerkt und daraufhin seinen Main - mit dem er on war - angeschrieben. Nach einigen Minuten Wartezeit kam dann folgende Antwort.



> aber da kamn grad ne nachricht und daher werd ich werd in nächster zeit kaum/keine zeit haben daher wird unserer Werbt ein freund aktion nicht viel bringen sry aber da kam grad ne nachricht und daher werd ich viel in RL zu tun haben wenn du die accounts trennen möchtest dann mach das bitte über den Blizz Support
> 
> sry aber ich hatte mir das anders vorgestellt



Ich antwortete: "Jetzt ist mir klar, warum ich schon immer Horde spiele." und ging offline. Einige Minuten später erhielt ich *exakt* die gleiche Nachricht über buffed.de. [...]

In dem Augenblick, in dem *Lordpotter* sein Unwesen getrieben hat, war mir sein Vorhaben gar nicht bewusst. Erst im Nachhinein merkte ich, wie "gerissen" dieser Typ eigentlich ist. "Los gib mir schnell deine Adresse, damit ich dich werben kann und du den Key eingibst." lauteten seine ersten Worte. Auf der einen Seite tat er unwissend: "Du musst den Key dann eingeben. [...] Ja genau, ich glaube ich bekomme einen Freimonat oder so.", während er auf der anderen Seite aus dem Stehgreif wusste, dass Garrosh Hellscream in Cataclysm "mehrere Millionen HP" besitzt.

Ich war geschockt, wie sehr man sich doch in einem Menschen täuschen kann. Ich meine es sind nur 6,- &#8364; und WoW ist nur ein Spiel... aber solche Leute sind einfach nur peinlich.

Das Internet ist risikoreich, das sollte man wissen. Nun gut, jetzt bin ich auch etwas schlauer. Ich bin froh, dass ich "nur" 6,- &#8364; aus dem Fenster geschmissen habe.

Ich bin dafür, dass man auf der Startseite dieses Threads eine kleine Schnellübersicht bietet, damit die Personen, die hier Mitspieler etc. suchen, sich etwas sicherer bei dieser ganzen Sachen fühlen können. Ein paar Richtlinien ohne Gewähr würde ich befürworten. Ebenfalls könnte ich einen ersten Entwurf anfertigen.

*Da ich gerade etwas am Thema vor beirede und ein paar Beiträge überposte, möchte ich auf Linostar und Perxo aufmerksam machen, die beide auf der Suche nach Spielern sind.*


----------



## Hugo2000 (11. Oktober 2010)

Hallo, 
suche jemand denn Ich werben kann. 
Wir würden auf dem RP-PvP Realm Kult der Verdammten spielen. 
Gold ist vorhanden, sowie ein 2ter Account, fals wir mal schnell Inis machen wolln. 
Headset ist auch vorhanden, ich würde Skype vorschlagen zum Unterhalten. ^^ 

Was ich euch biete: 
-Gold 
-2ten Account zum schnellen ziehen, wenn wir wollen 
-Skype für lustige Unterhaltungen 

Was ihr mitbringen solltet: 
-Key 
-"Etwas" Zeit 

Also wenn ihr lust habt meldet euch in Skype: loeschen_groovie oder hier. 

Mfg 
Roland


----------



## malborohater (11. Oktober 2010)

hi 
möchte wieder mit wow anfangen
hat jemand lust mich zu werben ?
brauche nur einen classic key
gametime card hab ich morgen bzw übermorgen 



online zeiten meist abends unter der woche ab 18 uhr bis 1:00
wochenende open end 
am besten wäre horde =) auf nem nicht überfüllten server

freu mich auf antworten 

4 Jahre Erfahrung auf Horde und Allianzseite
Ihr solltet mindestens bis lvl 60 mit mir leveln
(level auch gerne mehrere lvl 60er um den boni voll auszunutzen)

meldet euch hier am besten ^^


----------



## Kuisito (11. Oktober 2010)

malborohater schrieb:


> hi
> möchte wieder mit wow anfangen
> hat jemand lust mich zu werben ?
> brauche nur einen classic key
> ...



PN geschrieben.


----------



## Survíver (11. Oktober 2010)

Hallo liebe Buffedler,

Ich spiele zwar schon seid längerem WoW würde aber gerne nochmal 100% von neu anfangen,daher lass ich mich werben.
Server egal,rasse egal,fraktion egal,klasse egal ich möchte einfach mal was neues,etwas frisches erleben.
Allerdings wurde ich hier schon mehrmals übers Ohr gehaun(s. Deathloc),daher erwarte ich,dass ihr mir zumindest den classic key stellt(über die prepaidgamecard lässt sich noch verhandeln 


Was ich mitbringe:

Ts3,leider keinen eigenen server
Skype
Icq
Langjährige WoW-Erfahrung
Geistige reife

Meine icq-nr:433-069-217
Skype:Vincent-Kosylo@hotmail.de

Ansonten einfach ne pm über buffed schicken.

Hoffe man sieht sich

Surviver


----------



## Dawoot (12. Oktober 2010)

> ...daher erwarte ich,dass ihr mir zumindest den classic key stellt...



Ihr glaubt doch net im Ernst, dass jemand nen Classic Key verschenkt 

Wenn man soweit geht, dass man den kauft, kann man den auch gleich selbst benutzen und sich selbst werben..... 

mfg


----------



## Chiary (12. Oktober 2010)

Survíver schrieb:


> ...daher erwarte ich,dass ihr mir zumindest den classic key stellt(über die prepaidgamecard lässt sich noch verhandeln


Den Gamekey kann ich ja nocht so gerade verstehen, besonders wenn man schonmal übel auf die Nase gefallen ist.
Aber die Gametimecard als Verhandlungssache?

Wenn ich den Gamekey stelle UND die Gametime, dann kann ich mich auch gleich komplett selber werben und bin nicht davon abhängig gemeinsame Spielzeiten umzusetzen oder Spielweisen aneinander anzupassen.


----------



## Survíver (14. Oktober 2010)

Flames werden von mir ignoriert .


----------



## Muffin88 (15. Oktober 2010)

Survíver schrieb:


> Flames werden von mir ignoriert .



Das sind keine Flames aber wozu soll man jemanden werben für 30 euro wenn man sich dafür selbst werben kann, den 2t char einfach als Bot laufen lassen oder auf Follow stellen oder per Multiboxing und man kann die Zeiten selbst bestimmen.


----------



## Muffin88 (15. Oktober 2010)

Ganz vergessen warum ich hier war:

Ich suche erneut jemanden zum werben, mein letzter geworbener hat mit dem Patch 4.1 leider die Lust an seinem Hexer verloren und daher hängt nun mein Magier leider auf stufe 48 fest auch wenn ich hoffe das er die letzten 12 level trozdem noch weiter macht suche ich jemanden mit dem ich erneut einen 60er Char leveln kann, diesesmal werde ich wohl einen Schurken machen.

Ich spiele auf dem Server Aegwynn-Allianz, das ist ein PvP Server mit hoher bevölkerungsdichte (mehr allianzler als hordler).

Was ich suche: Bevorzugt einen Neuling der durch mich geworben werden möchte. Geistige Reife wird erwünscht und erwartet (keine Gespräche über Sex/Drogen/Gewalt usw)

Was ich biete: ab stufe 21, 100gold
 	ab stufe 40 500 gold
 	ab Stufe 60 weitere 1000 Gold
 	ab stufe 70 und 2 Bezahlte Monate: weitere 5000 Gold
 	Ab stufe 77 1000 Gold für den Kaltwetterflug

Gesamtbetrag: 7600 Gold

Geistige Reife, Geduld, Erfahrung, Zeit.

Stufenweise Gold gebe ich daher weil ich schonmal von nem Probe-Account abgezogen wurde der nur das Gold wollte.

Wenn ihr interesse habt meldet euch bei mir:

ICQ: 632 766 890
skype: marvii97 (lasst euch nicht von der 97 irritieren, das ist nicht mein Alter  )
msn: MuffLord@hotmail.de


Edit: bitte keine weiteren Meldungen, bin nun ne weile ausgelastet


----------



## Deathloc (16. Oktober 2010)

Ich möchte auf diesem Wege *erneut* jemanden suchen der mich wirbt. Gerne auch ohne RAF - ich möchte einfach noch einen Allianz-Charakter von 1 auf 80 Leveln. RAF wäre praktisch, ist aber kein muss. Habe genug Erfahrung und bringe auch Humor mit. : ) Key solltet ihr stellen, da dies für mich die einzige Möglichkeit ist, nicht über's Ohr gehauen zu werden.


----------



## Survíver (16. Oktober 2010)

> Ich möchte auf diesem Wege *erneut* jemanden suchen der mich wirbt. Gerne auch ohne RAF - ich möchte einfach noch einen Allianz-Charakter von 1 auf 80 Leveln. RAF wäre praktisch, ist aber kein muss. Habe genug Erfahrung und bringe auch Humor mit. : ) Key solltet ihr stellen, da dies für mich die einzige Möglichkeit ist, nicht über's Ohr gehauen zu werden.



11DRÖLF der will nen Key rofl!?!


----------



## Deathloc (16. Oktober 2010)

Survíver schrieb:


> Geistige reife



Na ja, wer's glaubt... : ) Key natürlich nur dann, wenn's auf RAF hinaus laufen sollte.


----------



## Muffin88 (16. Oktober 2010)

Deathloc schrieb:


> Na ja, wer's glaubt... : ) Key natürlich nur dann, wenn's auf RAF hinaus laufen sollte.



Erwarte nicht zuviel von ihm


----------



## Nauli (16. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Leute. Suche jemanden mit dem ich Classic Twinks hochspielen kann. Auf dem Server Eredar hätten wir sofort eine
Gilde und sofort Taschen und Gold. Bin sehr nett und hilfsbereit. Sollten wir mal keine Dungeon Gruppe finden könnte ich
mit meinem 80er Account Instanzen ziehen. Und das sogar vollkommen umsonst!

Ich habe Icq, Skype, ts2 und ts3.

Welches Volk / Welche Klasse und welche Fraktion wir nehmen könnt ihr entscheiden. Hab aber nur 80er auf Allianz seite.

Vorraussetzungen: Regelmäßig on sein und eine Gamecard nehmen damit wir ab Stufe 40 nur ein Mount brauchen.

Antwortet bitte mit einer PN über Buffed und nicht in dem Thread hier.


----------



## Survíver (17. Oktober 2010)

Naja nur noch mal für die extra Schlauen hier (möchte niemanden nennen ,hinterher wird das noch möglicherweise unter Umständen als Irnoie aufgenommen,soetwas möchte ich natürlich nicht),mein Post war Irnoie.

Achja nur mal son ne Frage,anstatt einfach die Backen zu halten und nen post zu machen wo man Leute sucht kommt bei euch son Bullshit raus.Ist doch meine Sache wie viel Keys ich will.
Nur mal so zur info,Hab sogar jmd. gefunden der mir beides stellt *owned*.


----------



## Latharíl (17. Oktober 2010)

darf man hier auch einfach wen suchen mit dem man gern levelt un dabei noch spaß un blödsinn labern kann oder is das hier ein "werbt einen freund un flamed andre thread"??


btw:
suche wen mit dem ich iwas leveln kann, irgendwo
biete: spaß, freude, blödsinn un so xD
mir is es wurscht was und wo- hauptsache es is lustig


----------



## stormice (17. Oktober 2010)

Hey Leute
Suche wenn für ein gemeinsames hochleveln
Rasse ist mir egal,
Klasse bevorzuge ich Krieger,Warloc und Schurke
Server kann abgesprochen werden
Zwischen durc einbisschen in der rumalbern in der Stadt geht auch^^

Bitte melden per PN


Grüsse


----------



## Mungamau (17. Oktober 2010)

Guten Morgen.

Ich suche jemand zum gemeinsamen Leveln, sodass wir vor Cataclysm noch einen 80er - Character erhalten. Server und Fraktion egal, es soll alles entspannt sein und kein Druck hinter sein, sodass man Berufe auch in Ruhe skillen kann.

Horde oder Allianz ist Euch überlassen.

Ich werde wahrscheinlich Priester, Schamane oder Paladin spielen, mal schauen, was Ihr Euch aussucht. :-)


Kontakt:
ICQ: 460219528 (Betreff: Gemeinsames Leveln)
Private Nachricht

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Mungamau


----------



## Detela (17. Oktober 2010)

Hallo 
Da es noch ein wenig Zeit bis Cataclysm ist wollte ich jmd suchen den ich werben kann und mit dem ich dan zusammen einen Twink auf 80 bringen kann 
Was ich biete?
Nettes zusammenspielen.
Geistige Reife(?)
Hilfsbereitschafft
Flexieble Onlinezeiten
Skype/Ts3

Welche Klasse ihr spielt ist mir gleich solange ihr spaß bei habt 

Wenn ihr intresse habt dan schreibt mich bitte per PM an oder über Skype. 

Skype Addy: black.ice99 (ger)
MfG Dennis


----------



## Mindadar (18. Oktober 2010)

Grüße zusammen, da ich wieder überlege mit WoW anzufangen würde ich mich gerne Werben lassen  
Was ihr davon habt-> 
Nettes flugmount da ich mehr als nur 1 Monat spielen werde. 
Neue Chars auf 60+
nen netten Spielgefährten  
Bei weiteren fragen meldet euch einfach per ICQ (221482413) oder per skype(Rotermondschein)
Leute die mir zu unseriös sind werden ignoriert.


----------



## Nefaustus (18. Oktober 2010)

Hallo, ich suche jemanden den ich werben kann, ich habe derzeit noch 2 wochen Urlaub. Nach dem urlaub habe ich immer von 20 Uhr bis 2 Uhr Zeit.

Was ich dir biete:

Ich levele mit dir mindestens einen charakter auf Stufe 80. Mehrere 60er sind in den 2 Wochen Urlaub auch möglich und wäre auch toll 

Ich helfe dir etwas bei der Finanzierung (20er Mount, 40er Mount, Flugskill, Kaltwetterflug)

Was ich suche: Bevorzugt einen Neuling der durch mich geworben werden möchte und auch bis 80 (Später 85) Spielen möchte.


Wenn ihr interesse habt meldet euch bei mir:

ICQ: 227166905
skype: seminexx
email: mat20@hotmail.de

Gerne auch per PN

mfg Martin


----------



## aidyn91 (19. Oktober 2010)

Suche jmd den ich Werben kann...

Was ich euch bieten kann? Spielerfahrung (3 Jahre)

Da ich selber wieder Anfange kann ich nichts beisteuern in Sachen Gold etc.

Ich möchte nur nicht alleine leveln und durch den EXP Schub geht es eig recht fix vorran.

Unter der Woche bin ich ab spätesten 17 Uhr zu Hause.

Am Wochenende spiel ich Tagsüber ab 12 bis Open End (je nach dem was im RL ansteht)

Solltet ihr interesse haben auch wenn es keine starthilfe gibt dann schickt mir hier eine PN.

P.S. Fraktion, Server, Klasse ist mir egal^^
P.P.S. (habs gleich) Bitte nur Leute melden die selber nicht dauerhaft am spielen sind ( nicht das ihr euch langweilt wenn ich mal nicht da bin)

Mfg Aid


----------



## Minotarus (19. Oktober 2010)

Ich (21 Jahre alt) suche einen Zockpartner mit dem man sich auch mal per ICQ oder Ingame verabreden kann.
Instanzen, Raiden oder einfach nur labbern....
Vielleicht wollt ihr sogar mit in meine Twinkgilde "Temples of Boom" (Co-Leader position noch frei)
Zeiten kann man am besten mal absprechen aber hab so ab 18 Uhr Zeit.

Server: Nethersturm
Charakter: STUNATOR(80/Schutzpala) oder SAKMADIKMAN(50/Jäger)

ICQ:206871305


Würde mich über zuschriften von weiblichen Usern sogar noch mehr freuen


----------



## aidyn91 (19. Oktober 2010)

Minotarus schrieb:


> SAK MA DIK MAN(50/Jäger)
> 
> 
> Würde mich über zuschriften von weiblichen Usern sogar noch mehr freuen




besteht da ne indirekte aufforderung?


----------



## miwy (19. Oktober 2010)

erledigt

grüße


----------



## kadet123 (19. Oktober 2010)

Hallo
Suche Jemanden den ich Werben kann um auf dem Server Frostwolf Allianz oder Horde hochzuspielen

Was ich Biete:
5 Jahre Erfahrung
Gold, Mounts bis 60 + non epic fliegen,Taschen usw. aber nur bei Horde, bei Allianz müssen wir schauen da mein 80er Horde ist
Hilfe und viel Zeit da ich derzeit Urlaub habe und Erfahrung!

Was ich suche.
Du solltest auch Zeit haben und nich nur 3h am Tag... sonder schnellstmöglich auf 60!
Classic Key
Fraktion Egal
Klasse/Rasse: egal , ich wollte Pala machen.


Einfach PN an mich oder ICQ 306424451


----------



## Kuisito (19. Oktober 2010)

Guten tach, 

suche jemanden fuer das gemeinsame leveln, Erfahrung in WoW vorhanden (4 Jahre). Gold und das ganze zeug da.

Will einfach nur Spass haben, ohne das RaF ding -.-'.

wenn was, PM an mich 

Achso:

Server Blackhand, und ich werde Krieger spielen


----------



## Detela (20. Oktober 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> Grüße zusammen, da ich wieder überlege mit WoW anzufangen würde ich mich gerne Werben lassen
> Was ihr davon habt->
> Nettes flugmount da ich mehr als nur 1 Monat spielen werde.
> Neue Chars auf 60+
> ...



Skype geadded 
Pm sollte folgen falls internet nit so rumspinnen würde^^


----------



## Survíver (20. Oktober 2010)

> Geschrieben 11 October 2010 - 17:10
> 
> Hallo liebe Buffedler,
> 
> ...


Immer noch aktuell .


----------



## Torgald von Frostwolf (20. Oktober 2010)

spiele zur zeit nen level 44 schami und nen level 76 dk 

würde gerne einen neuen char anfangen auf dem server frostwolf ally seite suche levelpartner oder auch einen denn ich werben kann 
ich bin erfahren was quests angeht und die jeweiligen gegenden 
man kann mich erreichen ingame auf den server frostwolf mein char heisst thorinius 

mfg


----------



## Herebos 82 (20. Oktober 2010)

hallo zusammen

ich suche für den realm theldrasil (allianz)eine nette spielgefährtin zwischen 18 und30.

zum lvln,raiden oder einfach nur ein bischen chatten

einfach pn senden oder ingame anschreiben
name herebos

ich freu mich


----------



## Nelsonos (20. Oktober 2010)

Level 53 fury warri sucht einen mehrere Leute fürs Leveln auf dem Server Thrall wer möchte schreibt mich bitte im Spiel an Name: Maggi


----------



## Serran (20. Oktober 2010)

Ich, 
(Hunter Level 78) suche jemanden , für den "Endspurt".
Falls jemand Lust hat die letzten Level gemeinsam zu machen , meldet euch per Pm 

PS: Sever : Gul'Dan Fraktion : Horde


----------



## Mindadar (20. Oktober 2010)

Jemanden gefunden. Sucht wem anders.


----------



## Brummkreisel (20. Oktober 2010)

Ich such ne Ü18 Gilde auf Norgannon mit Schwerpunkt Geselligkeit und gelegentlichen Raids ohne Zeitzwang......


----------



## TheNew (20. Oktober 2010)

Ich suche auf Ambossar jemandem im Alter von 20 bis 30 der viel Online ist. Ich möchte einige Erfolge holen, Ruf grinden etc. Natürlich bin ich auch gerne im TS um bissl zu labern. Wer mit mir befreundet ist hat auch immer nen sicheren Raid Platz 

Also melde´sich wer Bock hat...


----------



## Linostar (21. Oktober 2010)

Hallo liebe buffed.de Community,

ich suche jemand der in World of Warcraft mal reinschnuppern möchte, oder neu anfangen möchte.
Spiele auf seiten der Allianz auf einem Normalen Server.
Gegen Horde habe ich allerdings auch nichts 

Biete Ts/Skype
- Hilfe bei Klassenfragen
- Quests oder ähnliches
- große Taschen
- Gold für die Reittierausbildung
- Die 60%, 100%, 150% Reitttierausbildung
- 60%, 100% Reittier und 150% Flugtier 
- Teamspeak 3, Skype


Was solltet ihr bieten?
- Spass an Rollenspielen oder die interesse rein zu schnuppern
- Humor 





P.S.: Momentan fangen mehrere weitere Leute auf meinem Server neu an, die ich kenne, sprich schnelles leveln durch Instanzen
Sind bei LvL 20 im moment. Ihr könnt also inenrhalb kurzer zeit aufschließen



Mit freundlichen grüßen
Lino


----------



## Ehnoah (22. Oktober 2010)

Grüße euch Buffed:


Da ich in der Beta sehr erfolgreich einen Elementar Schamanen spiele ist die Zeit gekommen mir auf dem Live-Server einen hoch zu POWERN.


Gesucht wird dafür jemand der :

- lange WOW Erfahung hat.
- Zeit hat ( das ganze WE ! nicht nur bis 20 uhr etc... -.- )
- Gold für Mounts / Taschen etc.
- 


Optional:
- wenn möglich jemanden der ziehen kann. Grade über die Kloster Zeit.

ZIEL : 70 + dieses Wochenende. Sollte mit dem richtigen Partner sehr kleines problem sein.


Kontakt :ICQ 441-234-296

für mehr Infos, ich freu mich
Kontak bitte ICQ : 441-234-296


----------



## Chiary (22. Oktober 2010)

Guten Abend,

ich suche jemanden der mich werben möchte.

Da ich sehr schnell 2 Charakter auf Stufe 60 bringen möchte, lest Euch bitte die Zeitspanne und auch die zusätzlichen Bedigungen die ich habe gründlich durch.

Levelbeginn: Donnerstag 28.10.10
Levelende: Sonntag 31.10.10

Fraktion: Horde
Server: PvE

Levelhilfe: 150G je Char
Reiskills: 60% & 100% + jeweils ein passendes Mount
Taschen 4x Netherstofftaschen je Char


Den Classickey stelle ich natürlich selbst.
Wenn wir nicht auf Madmortem spielen werde ich mit Stufe 60 den Server verlassen und die Charakter auf meinen Mainaccount transferieren.
Solltest Du auf Madmortem spielen, können wir, nachdem ich die Charakter auf meinen Mainaccount transferiert habe, gerne zusammen die Scherbenwelt und Nordend zusammen unsicher machen bis wir Lvl 80 ( oder später 85 ) erreicht haben.


Was Du bekommst:
1x Freimonat wenn der 1. Charakter Stufe 60 erreicht hat
1x die Reiserakete wenn der 2. Charakter Stufe zwischen Stufe 55-59 steht
Wenn wir gemeinsam Leveln bekommst Du 3 Lvl 60 Chars ( die 2 die Du mit mir gemeinsam gelevelt hast und dann habe ich mit meinen 2 Chars ja noch 60 Lvl zu verschenken - wahlweise auch an einen deiner anderen Twinks ).
Wenn Du mich lieber mit einem Lvl 80 "ziehen" willst würdest Du am Ende der Aktion lediglich frei über die 60 zu verschenkenden Lvl verfügen können.

Um Dir etwas mehr Sicherheit zu geben können wir am Mittwoch ( 27.10. ) erstmal in Ruhe telefonieren ( ich gebe Dir meine Nummer oder rufe mit übermittelter Tel-Nr an ).


Was sonst noch wichtig ist:
Ein gewisses geistiges Niveau ist ein absolutes "must have". Es sind zwar nur 4 Tage, aber 4 Tage können sehr lang werden wenn man nur Unsinn zu hören bekommt.
Angst davor ein Mikro zu benutzen solltest Du nicht haben. Ob TS oder Skype ist dabei egal, aber wir sollten kommunizieren können.
Du solltest nicht ausflippen wenn Du realisierst das Du mit einem weiblichen Wesen leveln wirst, ich bin nicht auf der Suche nach einem (RL) Freund oder gar Ehemann, sondern ich suche einen Lvlpartner.


Wenn Du meinst das Du der/die Richtige bist um mich zu werben, dann melde Dich bitte per PN und erzähle ein wenig über Dich und wieso Du diese Schnell-lvl-Aktion mit mir durchziehen möchtest.
"Ja, ich wil" Einzeiler werden von mir ignoriert.

LG
Chiary

/edit
Hab einen Lvlpartner gefunden.
Danke


----------



## Ehnoah (23. Oktober 2010)

Ehnoah schrieb:


> Grüße euch Buffed:
> 
> 
> Da ich in der Beta sehr erfolgreich einen Elementar Schamanen spiele ist die Zeit gekommen mir auf dem Live-Server einen hoch zu POWERN.
> ...





2 die mich geaddet haben nochmal bitte :-) Außversehn falscher Knopf


----------



## BIGMON (23. Oktober 2010)

Kuisito schrieb:


> Will einfach nur Spass haben, ohne das RaF ding -.-'.



Meld...


----------



## Reach95 (24. Oktober 2010)

[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Hallo liebe Com von Buffed
Da ich gerne Wieder mit WoW anfangen möchte habe ich mir gedacht das einer von euch mit mir "Werbt einen Freund" macht so kurz vor Cataclysm ^^.
Kommen wir erst mal zu meiner Person .

Ich heiße Nils ,ich bin 16 jahre alt und komme aus der nähe von Düsseldorf [NRW].
Ich gehe noch zur Schule.
Mein Hobbys sind es ins Kino zugehen,Mich im Ts zu unterhalten,gehen Mein Bruder Multiplayer Games zu spielen.

WoW Erfahrung .
Ich habe WoW 4 Jahre lang gespielt und zu WoW bin ich durch meinen Bruder gekommen.
Da habe ich auf der Seite der Allianz gespielt und auf dem Server Anetheron.
Mein Char war ein Nachtelf Krieger auf Lv 80 .

Was könnt ihr von mir erwarten :
Ich Will eine Char mit euch auf 80 bringen so das wir auch mal Später zusammen Raiden können .
Ich will gerne in einer gemütlichen Atmosphäre spielen ,dass heißt für mich wenn ihr in einer Gilde seit ,dass man da im TS normal unterhalten kann und nicht das das 12 Jährige kinder herum Schreien .
Da ich gestern im Real war habe ich mir schon gleich ein WoW Classic Key gekauft .

Was kann ich von euch erwarten.
Was ich erwarten kann ist es dass ich so im meinem Alter seit also von 16 bis 20.
Das ihr viel WoW Erfahrung habt.
Das ihr einen Xbox 360 habt ne Spaß^^.
Und das ihr auf der Allianz spielt (Wegen Worgen ^^)

Wie könnt ihr mich Ereichen ?.
Durch ICQ ,Skype und duch PM:
ICQ:419656348
Skype:UnityCraft

Ich freu mich schon auf eure anfragen 
[/font]


----------



## Survíver (24. Oktober 2010)

> Geschrieben Heute, 11:46
> 
> Hallo liebe Com von Buffed
> Da ich gerne Wieder mit WoW anfangen möchte habe ich mir gedacht das einer von euch mit mir "Werbt einen Freund" macht so kurz vor Cataclysm ^^.
> ...


*Anschreib*


----------



## Cumulonimbus (25. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Leute,

bin noch net lange bei WOW. Bin 35 Jahre alt und komme aus NRW. Ich spiele auf dem Server Ysera und Teldrassil. Auf Ysera habe ich meinen Hauptchar , einen Jäger LVL 60 und in der Scherbenwelt aktiv. Sonst ziehe ich noch einen Krieger hoch, aktuell LVL 18 und in Westfall. Ich gehöre zur Gilde Naturearmy und bin Allianz. Habe aber auch noch einen Blutelfen. Ich suche Leute zum Kontakte knüpfen. Geworben werden muss ich nicht mehr. Ich bin über Skype udo.karow erreichbar. Ansonstan täglich im Spiel. Jäger = Wallcloud und Krieger = Galaxier. Sonst habe ich noch kleinere Charakter. LVL 9 Pala = Hardangel .

lg


----------



## Oz23 (25. Oktober 2010)

HI

Will jetzt nach 2 Jahren auch mal wieder anfangen und möchte mich wenns geht noch heute werben lassen.

Classic key wurde bestellt, sollte heut noch eintreffen.
BC installiert und gepatched wird in diesem moment.

ich habe schon die 60tage gamecard im anschlag.
würde mich im austausch nur über so dinge wie taschen, bankplätze und 500g handelskapital freuen.
kein muss
und wenn dann noch jemand dabei ist, mit dem man gut zusammen lvl kann 
optimal
ich würde gern allipala spielen

skype: demidan

joho!
Mfg Oz


----------



## Bingbongbing (25. Oktober 2010)

hast ne pm oz ;-)


----------



## JGPliskin (26. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem level-partner.
Ich hab: 
65er Schurken auf Norgannon(HORDE)

Der rest ist auf Ulduar:
68er Druiden(ALLI)
72er Krieger(HORDE)
51er Jäger(HORDE)
28er Paladin(ALLI)
65er Priest(HORDE)


Nun hoffe ich, jemanden zu finden(passend zum Lvl) um einen der Chars dann gemeinsam auf 80 zu leveln.
Würde mich freuen wenn sich jemand nettes meldet. Ich biete euch ne lusige Zeit beim leveln und
später auch um eventuell Cata zusammen zu spielen.

Jetzt zu meiner Person  Ich bin 22 Jahre alt, nett und kontaktfreudig.
Ich spiele gerne Gitarre, höre viel Musik, bin gerne draußen bzw. unterwegs, spiele aber auch viel WoW.
Mein/e Mitspieler/in sollte auch nett und kontakfreudig sein, und in meinem alter etwa, +/- 3 Jahre.
Der rest ist mir nicht so wichtig.
Freue mich.


ICQ:
246822866

oder eben per PM.

Bis dann


----------



## alexx0 (26. Oktober 2010)

Hallo suche Jemand der sich ein Neuen acc anlegen will oder wow anfangen will zu spielen würde ihn gern werben um das epic flugmount zu bekommen. PN me pls




mfg alexx0


----------



## chitizans (27. Oktober 2010)

_Hey!_

*Ich möchte jemanden mit Hilfe der "Werbt einen Freund" - Aktion werben.*

Ich suche entweder einen Neuankömmling ein Wiedereinsteiger, oder jemanden, der einfach nur die 300% exp. nutzen will um schnellst möglich einen, oder mehrere Charakter auf lvl 60 bzw. lvl 80 zu spielen. Welche Fraktion wir spielen werden oder welche Klassen Combos wir spielen werden einfach hier im Forum, per ICQ oder Skype - Chat erfragen.

*Vorraussetzungen:*

- Classic Key
- Zeit & Lust
- Keine Hektik (nicht im Sinne von "schnell"/ wir werden zügig durch alles notwendige durchkommen um 	unser Höchst Level zu erreichen)
- Die restlichen Vorraussetzungen werden durch Chat, oder Telefonat über ICQ oder Skype geklärt.

*Was ich bieten kann:*

- Erfahrung seit tbc
- Erfahrung mit dem "Werbt einen Freund" - System
- Gold von Main - Chars, welches dir immer zu Verfügung steht, wenn du es benötigst.*
- Noch Fragen? - Fragt mich!

Wenn du die oben genannten Spiel - Vorraussetzungen für in Ordnung hältst und Interesse an dieser Aktion besteht, adde mich bei ICQ (637129808), Skype (waxyfreez) oder schick mir per PM eine Nachricht.

*Gold kann nur geboten werden, wenn wir auf _Blackrock _ (meinen Main - Server) spielen

Mfg Chel

*[NOCH AKTUELL]*


----------



## Bazzilus (27. Oktober 2010)

Suche eine Frau mit ordentlich Holz vor den Hütten.

(den konnte ich mir nicht verkneifen)


----------



## Yiraja (27. Oktober 2010)

Bazzilus schrieb:


> Suche eine Frau mit ordentlich Holz vor den Hütten.
> 
> (den konnte ich mir nicht verkneifen)



hm joah das doch ma n gescheiter kontaktgesuch^^


----------



## Reach95 (27. Oktober 2010)

Reach95 schrieb:


> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Hallo liebe Com von Buffed
> Da ich gerne Wieder mit WoW anfangen möchte habe ich mir gedacht das einer von euch mit mir "Werbt einen Freund" macht so kurz vor Cataclysm ^^.
> Kommen wir erst mal zu meiner Person .
> 
> ...



Ich suche immer noch


----------



## Scrabby_w (27. Oktober 2010)

Huhu!

Suche jemanden, den ich werben kann... würde gerne einen Heil-Druiden auf meinem Main Server anfangen und 3x mehr EXP hören sich sowohl für dich, als auch für mich super an 
Habe bereits 3 80er und würde mich freuen, wenn ich jemandem die Welt von WoW zeigen könnte. Bin 21 und Studentin und habe daher die nötige geistige Reife als auch die Zeit für sowas ^^
Ich passe mich ganz eurer Geschwindigkeit an, habe also kein Problem damit, wenn du auch Reallife hast  Kenne mich in WoW bestens aus und nun... fehlt eben nur noch der passende Gegenpart!
Also.. wenn ihr kein Problem damit habt mit einem Mädel zu zocken dann schreibt mir doch einfach eine PM, dann besprechen wir alles weitere und lernen uns kennen! 
Einzige Voraussetzung: Server Durotan/Allianz (und natürlich das was zu "werbt einen Freund gehört", aber ich denke das sollte klar sein )

Lg, Scrabby


----------



## saheri (27. Oktober 2010)

*Hiho Community,*

Da ich gerne wieder mit WoW zu Cataclysm anfangen möchte, suche ich jemanden, der mich wirbt 
Den Server könnt ihr euch auswählen (ich denke euer Heimatserver wirds sein ) und die Fraktion ist mir ebenfalls nicht besonders wichtig, da ich in erster Linie natürlich den Spielspaß vor den Augen habe und ich diesen auf beiden Seiten haben 
Ich habe keinen Account mehr und möchte daher neu beginnen. Dies macht mir aber auch eine menge Spaß.

_"Momentan habe ich aber *KEINEN* Classic Key. Ich habe aber einen Burning Crusade Key, einen WoTLK Key gekauft und eine Gamecard, da ich eigentlich einen Classic Key habe, welcher aber ungültig ist und Saturn diesen nichtmehr annimmt  Selbst über den Blizz Support geht es nicht, leider weiß ich nicht warum 
Daher brauche ich von dem, der mich wirbt einen Classic Key. Ich denke das sollte kein Problem sein, da dieser ja unter 10€(?) online bestellbar ist."_

*Was ich zu bieten habe:*
- Einen 20 Jahre alten, reifen Spieler 
- 3 1/2 Jahre WoW erfahrung
- Burning Crusade/Wrath of the Lich King
- Gamecard
- Teamspeak Server
- Mind. 5 mal die Woche online und Zeit zum spielen! 

*Was ich erwarte:*
- Alter ist mir eigentlich egal, solange ihr euch benehmen könnt 
- Etwas WoW erfahrung
- Mind. 2 mal die Woche online sein
- Einen World of Warcraft Classic Key.


*Weiteres über eine PM absprechbar *
Sobald mir dann der Key überreicht wurde und ihr mich geworben habt, werde ich die Gamecard und die andern beiden Keys eingeben und ihr werdet noch an dem selben Tag die Rakete erhalten und es kann losgehen 

*Lg*
Saheri


----------



## saheri (27. Oktober 2010)

-gelöscht-

sry falsches zitat


----------



## Alux (28. Oktober 2010)

Hi ich suche noch immer jemanden den ich werben kann. Es ist mir egal wie viele Chars wir hochleveln.

*Ich biete* 
- 100G Startgold pro Char
- 60% / 100% Reiten + je 1 Mount
- 4 Netherstofftaschen

Sollte mal etwas schwerer sein hab ich sicher jemanden der uns hilft.

Dies alles setzt voraus das wir auf Madmortem auf Hordenseite anfangen.

Sollte jemand Interesse haben einfach ne PN oder mich bei Skype adden aluxander85

LG Alux


----------



## Leriell (29. Oktober 2010)

*Ich lasse mich werben!*

*Hallo ihr Buffed Menschen* 

Da ich gerne mit World of Warcraft anfangen möchte, suche ich jemanden der mich wirbt. Ich habe erfahren das man dadurch schneller auf das höchstlevel kommen kann und möchte so gerne den Start in World of Warcraft mir vereinfachern. Ich habe mir gestern das World of Warcraft (normal), Wrath of the Lich King (erweiterung) und eine 60 Tage Prepaid Gamecard (spielzeit) gekauft.

Leider ist mir vorhin klargeworden das es noch eine andere Erweiterung (The burning Crusade) gibt. Nun habe ich kein Geld mehr für die Erweiterung, obwohl sie nur unter 10 euro kostet. Daher suche ich jemanden, der sich bereit erklärt mir diese Erweiterung zu kaufen bzw zu spendieren Ich werde natürlich nach Erhalt des CD Schlüssels meinen kompletten Account erstellen. 

So lange rede kurzer Sinn, ich freue mich tierisch wenn ihr mich über Buffed anschreibt und mit mir zusammen anfangen möchte.

*Nochmal kurz zu meiner Person:*
Ich bin die Tina, 21 Jahre alt und komme aus der nähe von Hannover.  Dies ist mein erster World of Warcraft Account den ich erstellen werde, habe aber schon mehrfach bei einem Freund gespielt und selber dort Charaktere angefangen (Maximallevel war 53)


LG


----------



## adriand (29. Oktober 2010)

*Erfahrener Spieler sucht einen Werber*

Ich suche jmd der mich wirbt. Möchte mir ein neuen Acc machen und ein Schurken hochspielen. Bin recht Aktiv und keine Nervensäge =P. Also wenn jmd lust hat mit 300% zu lvln ---> MSN: Adi-_@web.de


----------



## chitizans (30. Oktober 2010)

adriand schrieb:


> *Erfahrener Spieler sucht einen Werber*
> 
> Ich suche jmd der mich wirbt. Möchte mir ein neuen Acc machen und ein Schurken hochspielen. Bin recht Aktiv und keine Nervensäge =P. Also wenn jmd lust hat mit 300% zu lvln ---> MSN: Adi-_@web.de



Huhu, ich hab dich grad bei MSN geaddet und dir ne PM geschrieben. Freue mich auf ne Antwort
Lg Freddy


----------



## Survíver (30. Oktober 2010)

> Ich werde natürlich *nach* Erhalt des CD Schlüssels meinen kompletten Account erstellen.


Nice try .


----------



## Pebble (31. Oktober 2010)

- HAT SICH ERLEDIGT, DANKE FÜR DIE ANTWORTEN/ANGEBOTE -

  Hi zusammen,



möchte gerne in WoW wiedereinsteigen und auf einen der folgenden Realms:
- Onyxia, Frostwolf, Eredar, Dun Morogh, Azshara -
einen Tauren als Krieger bis auf Level 80 spielen. Als Def-Tank/Furor-DD. Bin 38 Jahre alt und kann ab 20:00 Uhr online sein. 

Was ich biete:
- 3 x pro Woche garantiertes Erscheinen (z.B. Mittwoch, Donnerstag und Sonntags)
- je 3 Stunden mindestens ab 20:00 Uhr
- ruhiges und nettes Wesen

Was ich erwarte:
- Erscheinen an den vereinbarten Tagen
- Mitgliedschaft in (d)einer aktiven und größeren Gilde

Falls Du Interesse hast schick mir doch bitte eine Nachricht. Vielleicht kannst du dich ja auch kurz vorstellen und mir mitteilen, ob dir o.g. passen würde und wie die Gilde heisst

Grüße,
Pebble


----------



## weiß ich nicht mehr (31. Oktober 2010)

hallo
suche jemanden dem ich helfen kann vor noch vor cata auf 80 zu kommen, um dann mit ihm cata zu lvln. habe mehrere charaktere in allen levelbereichen. ich bin schüler und in der regel ab 16:00 online. würde mich freuen wenn ich bald einen schützling hätte mit dem ich auf meinem mopped arzeroth unsicher machen kann


----------



## Linostar (31. Oktober 2010)

Hallo liebe buffed.de Community,

ich suche jemand der in World of Warcraft mal reinschnuppern möchte, oder neu anfangen möchte.
Spiele auf seiten der Allianz auf einem Normalen Server.
Gegen Horde habe ich allerdings auch nichts 

Biete Ts/Skype
- Hilfe bei Klassenfragen
- Quests oder ähnliches
- große Taschen
- Gold für die Reittierausbildung
- Die 60%, 100%, 150% Reitttierausbildung
- 60%, 100% Reittier und 150% Flugtier 
- Teamspeak 3, Skype


Was solltet ihr bieten?
- Spass an Rollenspielen oder die interesse rein zu schnuppern
- Humor 



Mit freundlichen grüßen
Lino


----------



## Das ist doch Gut (31. Oktober 2010)

[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Hallo zusammen,



Wir der Titel schon sagt suche ich einen der mich am am 7.12.2010 wirbt ,und auch mit mir Levelt.



Über mich:
Name:Nils
Alter :16
Wohnort:Neuss
Hobby´s :Ins kino gehen,schlafen,essen,WoW spielen.
Wow Erfahrung:
Mit WoW habe ich zur Classic zeiten angefangen und daher kenne ich mich schon mit den klassen aus.Ich habe mir dann auch Später TBC gekauft um dann sofort in das Endgame zu kommen.
Dies habe ich Erfolgreich gemeistert. Dann kamm WoTLK raus und ab da hat mir WoW nicht mehr so viel Spaß gemacht.Der DK war schon und Gut aber nicht so mein Fall.
Jetzt wo Cataclysm raus kommt habe ich jetzt wieder eine andere Meinung zu WoW .Damit ich so Erfolgreich werde wie damals Will ich umbedingt gleich zu Start von Cataclysm anfangen.
Deswegen habe ich es mir schon mal bei GameStop in derf CE vorbestellt.



Was würde ich gerne Spielen .
Ich will wieder zur Allianz und dort habe ich vor einen Worgen Magier oder Druiden zu spielen.
Vorallem freue ich mich schon auf das Startgebiet der Worgen (Der alte Englische Style^^)



Mir wem würde ich Anfangen ?
Eigendlich würde ich mit jeden Anfangen der in meinem Alter ist ,was aber sein muss ,dass der Jenigen der mit mir Spielen will, sich das spiel am 7.12 kauft weil,ich will kein tag später anfangen.



Als ich freue mich schon auf euch.



Anschreiben könnt ihr mich erstmal nur per PM [/font]


----------



## Alux (1. November 2010)

Hast du dich nicht auf der vorherigen Seite schon unter anderem Namen (Reach oder so) einen gesucht der dich wirbt?


----------



## Das ist doch Gut (1. November 2010)

ja^^


----------



## Einewasser (1. November 2010)

Über mich:
Name:stefan
Alter :23
Wohnort:Krefeld
Hobby´s :Ins kino,Sport.Musik,Feiern,Wow
Wow Erfahrung:
Spiele wow seit circa 4 jahren... In BC Alles Clear vor dem Nerf Patch... Wotlk  geht so...LK und ruby noch nicht down... Aber sonst eigentlich alles ganz locker und flockig   CATA auch schon bei Gamestop vorbestellt.. Urlaub wird eingereicht 


Was würde ich gerne Spielen: 

Meinen krieger auf 85... Und dann eventuell noch 1-2 Twinks auf 85 ziehen.

Mit wem würde ich gerne Spielen?:

Eigentlich mit allen...hauptsache keine Kidis und keine Spa...  

Bin auch bereit eventuelle Server Trans/ Rassen Trans zu machen oder die Gilde zu WEchseln, falls dieser Jemand in einer gilde ist die Gut im PVE ist..und auch schnell in cata vorran kommen will ... ansonsten kann ich einen platz in meiner aktuellen Gilde anbieten...

Mfg


----------



## Pastilo (1. November 2010)

Hallo,

suche Jemanden den ich Werben kann, um vor Cata noch 1-2 Charaktere auf 60 zu machen!

*Vorraussetzungen:*

Du kaufst dir die Key´s selber.
Bist Geistig Reif genug.
Hast einen Skype Account um zu Skypen bzw zum vereinbaren von Spielzeiten. (*Skypen muss nicht sein*)
Ich würde gern Allianz auf Aszhara spielen.

*Was ihr erwarten könnt:*
Geistige Reife.
Skype Account & Headset.
Startgold & Taschen + 60% und 100% Mount.
Lange WoW Ehrfahrung.
Falls jemand noch mehr erwartet einfach ne PM schreiben.

*Was ich vorhabe:*
Ich möchte gern noch vor Cata 1-2 Charaktere auf 60 Leveln.
Habe vor jeden Tag bisschen zu Spielen, muss aber nicht sein wir können die Spielzeiten dann per Skype abmachen, möchte nun nicht die Charaktere auf level 60 Hochpowern, sondern eher gemütlich Spielen!

Wer lust hat bitte melden! Und falls jemand mehr erwartet als ich biete, soll der mir das per PM schreiben antworte dann auch ob ich damit Einverstanden bin!


mfg


----------



## KillerBee666 (1. November 2010)

Pastilo schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> suche Jemanden den ich Werben kann, um vor Cata noch 1-2 Charaktere auf 60 zu machen!
> 
> ...



Ka ob Kommentare hier erwünscht sind, aber mal echt, das 60 und 100% mount ist von den Kosten nen witz, und du Profitierst selbst 3 mal mehr als der den Du wirbst, er muss echtes Geld usw alles augeben, du kriegst dein zhevra bzw rakete und Freimonat^^ naja und er... die 120g die die 60 und 100% mounts für 2 Chars kosten würden.


----------



## Pastilo (1. November 2010)

KillerBee666 schrieb:


> Ka ob Kommentare hier erwünscht sind, aber mal echt, das 60 und 100% mount ist von den Kosten nen witz, und du Profitierst selbst 3 mal mehr als der den Du wirbst, er muss echtes Geld usw alles augeben, du kriegst dein zhevra bzw rakete und Freimonat^^ naja und er... die 120g die die 60 und 100% mounts für 2 Chars kosten würden.



Naja, ich red ja auch eher von Jemanden der eh WoW spielen möchte entweder das erste mal oder wieder Anfangen, der muss doch sowieso Echtes Geld zahlen um WoW zu spielen, also wieso nicht mit Werben machen und auch zu Profitieren durch Schnelleres leveln und Startgold etc?^^


----------



## Das ist doch Gut (1. November 2010)

Das schrieb:


> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Hallo zusammen,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Suche immer noch


----------



## Pastilo (1. November 2010)

Pastilo schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> suche Jemanden den ich Werben kann, um vor Cata noch 1-2 Charaktere auf 60 zu machen!
> 
> ...



Bin immernoch am Suchen


----------



## Ortak (1. November 2010)

Wolte mal auf die schnelle Fragen ob jemand lust hat mir, nach möglichkeit noch heute abend, eine Rolle der Auferstehung zu schicken. Meine Gamecard kommt erst Morgen.
Email gibts per PN. Danke schön im voraus


----------



## bruderelfe (1. November 2010)

Pastilo schrieb:


> Naja, ich red ja auch eher von Jemanden der eh WoW spielen möchte entweder das erste mal oder wieder Anfangen, der muss doch sowieso Echtes Geld zahlen um WoW zu spielen, also wieso nicht mit Werben machen und auch zu Profitieren durch Schnelleres leveln und Startgold etc?^^




Ein neuer spieler, Wird vor cata kaum noch anfangen, Und wie jemanmd anderes schon sagte am meisten profitierst du davon..
Dann kaufe ich mir lieber selbst das starterpack werbe mich selber und laufe mit 2 chars gleichzeitig habe ich das selbe in grün und habe wenn ich den 2 acc noch 2 monate zahle auhc meine belohnungen!


----------



## Ortak (1. November 2010)

Kann es sein das die Rolle der Auferstehung nur mit Classic Acounts funktioniert? Weil ich hab grad eine bekommen und die Acountverwaltung hat mir gesagt das es nur mit Classic Acounts geht. weil das finde ich irgentwie seltsam


----------



## Das ist doch Gut (2. November 2010)

Das schrieb:


> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Hallo zusammen,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Von mir aus könnte man auch jetzt schon anfagen  und bitte mehr schreiben nicht nur " ich will dich werben".


----------



## PiaMarie (2. November 2010)

Ortak schrieb:


> Kann es sein das die Rolle der Auferstehung nur mit Classic Acounts funktioniert? Weil ich hab grad eine bekommen und die Acountverwaltung hat mir gesagt das es nur mit Classic Acounts geht. weil das finde ich irgentwie seltsam



ja nur classic


----------



## Vankok (2. November 2010)

Ortak schrieb:


> Kann es sein das die Rolle der Auferstehung nur mit Classic Acounts funktioniert? Weil ich hab grad eine bekommen und die Acountverwaltung hat mir gesagt das es nur mit Classic Acounts geht. weil das finde ich irgentwie seltsam



Jap Leider...


----------



## Das ist doch Gut (2. November 2010)

Das schrieb:


> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Hallo zusammen,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es kann doch nicht so schwer einen zu finden der mich Wirbt.


----------



## Al_xander (2. November 2010)

Je öfter du es postest, desto selterner findeste wenn xD
Mußt nur alle 2 Seiten posten, dann findeste wenn
Mußt halt auch paar Posts lesen  ^^


----------



## Leriell (3. November 2010)

Leriell schrieb:


> *Ich lasse mich werben!*
> 
> *Hallo ihr Buffed Menschen*
> 
> ...



Ich suche immernoch


----------



## Chiary (3. November 2010)

Hallo Tina,

vielleicht tue ich Dir unrecht, wahrscheinlich sogar, aber für mich riecht das nach "her mit dem Key und dann bin ich weg".
Denn wirklich wichtig zum "werben" ist ja nur der Classicaccount, man kann damit bis Lvl 60 gemeinsam spielen ( wo ja dann eh Ende ist mit EP Bonus ) und hat lediglich die Einschränkung das der Geworbene keinen Blutelfen resp. Draenei spielen kann.

Wie gesagt, wahrscheinlich tue ich Dir unrecht, aber ich gebe Dir Brief und Siegel darauf, das was ich geschrieben habe werden sich die meisten potentiellen "Werber" denken und nicht antworten.

LG
Chiary


----------



## Sulfuar (3. November 2010)

Chiary schrieb:


> Hallo Tina,
> 
> vielleicht tue ich Dir unrecht, wahrscheinlich sogar, aber für mich riecht das nach "her mit dem Key und dann bin ich weg".
> Denn wirklich wichtig zum "werben" ist ja nur der Classicaccount, man kann damit bis Lvl 60 gemeinsam spielen ( wo ja dann eh Ende ist mit EP Bonus ) und hat lediglich die Einschränkung das der Geworbene keinen Blutelfen resp. Draenei spielen kann.
> ...



/sign


----------



## Wabbaky (3. November 2010)

Hi
Suche unterhaltsame und freundliche Begleitung beim Leveln und Questen, ich habe Lust neu anzufangen (also Twinken).
Ich würde gerne einen Hexenmeister zocken. 
Folgende Server wären für mich ok:
Durotan
Thrall
Tichondrius
Blackrock
Nazjatar

Ob Horde oder Ally ist mir in dem Falle egal.
Bin meist so ab 20Uhr Online bis ca. 0 Uhr, am Wochenende auch mal öfter/länger.
Greetz


----------



## Al_xander (3. November 2010)

Heyho,

_*ich suche jmd. der mit WoW anfangen will bzw. sich werben lassen möchte (können auch mehrere sein)*_

Würde gerne, auf nem neuen Server anfangen, weil mir mein alter stinkt  
Deswegen für nen schnellen Start, suche ich jmd. bzw. mehrere zum werben
Sollten ca. 2 - 3 60er sein, können auch weiter bis 80 bzw. 85 durchziehen



*Was ich euch bieten kann:* 
300% Exp (schnelleres leveln durch WeF)
und weiteres...
Fast ganztags da 15:00 - 19:30 und dann wieder ab 20:00 / 21:00 - 23:00


*Was ich von euch erwarte:
* Selbst gestellte® Key(s)
Nicht überdreht sein 
Minimum 14 Jahre alt sein
Ausdauer, net nach den ersten 10 / 20 / 30 lvln aufgeben

Wir seh'n uns in Azeroth!

Al_x


----------



## Pastilo (4. November 2010)

Pastilo schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> suche Jemanden den ich Werben kann, um vor Cata noch 1-2 Charaktere auf 60 zu machen!
> 
> ...



Bin immernoch auf der Suche!


----------



## Kusharu (4. November 2010)

Al_xander schrieb:


> Heyho,
> 
> _*ich suche jmd. der mit WoW anfangen will bzw. sich werben lassen möchte (können auch mehrere sein)*_
> 
> ...





Ahoi,

an sich hört sich das ja nicht schlecht an, jedoch hast du eines übersehen, "Werbt einen Freund" geht nur bis lvl 60, danach gibts keine 300% mehr EXP mehr und da du erst ab 60 suchst ist das nutzlos.
Oder habe ich das von dir geschrieben falsch interpretiert?

In diesem Sinne
Kusharu


----------



## EmAcht (4. November 2010)

er will 2-3 Chars auf 60 spielen - falls erwünscht dann auch weiter auf 80/85


----------



## Kusharu (4. November 2010)

So ist das also, ja ist ein wenig unverständlich formuliert von Ihm, (zumindest hab ich das so interpretiert) aber danke für die schnelle Antwort.


----------



## Hilgoli (4. November 2010)

Hallihalo 

Würde auch gern wen werben und auf nem neuen server leveln  sehr gern auch bis 80 oder mit cata bis 85 

Über mich:
Name: Lars
Alter: 13 ( kann mich aber benehm )

Einfach ma über PM anschreiben ..dann kann man weiter sehn


----------



## Zyroxz (4. November 2010)

Hallo ich suche jemanden *zum werben*.
Ich spiele auf den realm Onyxia schon sehr lange und habe 2 80iger
Anfangs Gold,Taschen usw habe ich also wen ihr lust habt schreibt mir ein PM


----------



## Hilgoli (6. November 2010)

Suche immer noch


----------



## Linostar (6. November 2010)

Hallo liebe buffed.de Community,

ich suche jemand der in World of Warcraft mal reinschnuppern möchte, oder neu anfangen möchte.
Spiele auf seiten der Allianz auf einem Normalen Server.
Gegen Horde habe ich allerdings auch nichts 

Was ich euch bieten kann:
- Hilfe bei Klassenfragen
- Quests oder ähnliches
- große Taschen
- Gold für die Reittierausbildung
- Die 60%, 100%, 150% Reitttierausbildung
- Gold für das 60%, 100% Reittier und 150% Flugtier
- 300% Exp bis LvL 60(dank Werbt einem Freund) 

Habe zusätzlich Teamspeak 3 und Skype(Kein muss)


Was solltet ihr haben?
- Spass an Rollenspielen oder die Interesse rein zu schnuppern
- Humor 
- Die Keys für das Spiel selber



Freu mich auf dich 
Lino


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (7. November 2010)

Suche ein paar Leute die sich von mir " Werben " lassen von 1-60.

Bin auf dem Server DE- Frostwolf, Horde

Wer interesse hat per PN Melden. Danke


----------



## Thaliya14 (7. November 2010)

Hallo

 Ich suche jemanden zum *Werben*. 
Würde nach über 1 ½ Jahren Pause gerne wieder mit WoW anfangen. Suche deshalb jemandem mit dem man entspannt leveln und sich auch normal unterhalten kann &#8211; Level 1 - 60 gerne auch weiter 

Voraussetzungen:

 Server Gul'dan - Allianz
Mindestens 16 Jahre alt &#8211; am liebsten ein anderes weibliches Wesen 
 Mir geht es beim Spielen hauptsächlich um Spaß und nicht darum so schnell wie möglich irgendeine Stufe zu erreichen. Spielzeiten kann man gerne absprechen. Können entweder gleich oder mit dem Release von Cata anfangen.
Biete natürlich auch Anfangsgold, Taschen und Flugmounts sowie alles andere was benötigt wird.

Zu mir:

 Ich heiße Theresa, bin 19 Jahre alt und komme aus Bayern. Bin zurzeit noch mit Schule beschäftigt habe allerdings viel freie Zeit.
Falls du Interesse hast melde dich einfach bei mir über PN um sich mal näher kennen zu lernen und alles andere zu besprechen.
Leute die hier nur auf (RL) Partnersuche aus sind brauchen sich erst gar nicht zu melden.


 Lg

Thaliya


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (7. November 2010)

Thaliya14 schrieb:


> Mindestens 16 Jahre alt &#8211; am liebsten ein anderes weibliches Wesen



Wenn du jetzt auch noch Österreicherin bist dann machst du mich überglücklich .


----------



## Thaliya14 (7. November 2010)

Käpt schrieb:


> Wenn du jetzt auch noch Österreicherin bist dann machst du mich überglücklich .



Bin ich nicht ^^


----------



## Zyroxz (8. November 2010)

Hallo ich suche jemanden *zum werben*.
Ich spiele auf den realm Onyxia schon sehr lange und habe 2 80iger
Anfangs Gold,Taschen usw habe ich also wen ihr lust habt schreibt mir ein PM


----------



## alexx0 (8. November 2010)

Hallo suche Jemand der sich ein Neuen acc anlegen will oder wow anfangen will zu spielen würde ihn gern werben um das epic flugmount zu bekommen. PN me pls




mfg alexx0


----------



## Hugo2000 (8. November 2010)

Suche jemand denn ich werben kann, um paar Hordler (8) auf 60 zu spielen. Haben ja 3 Monate. Key stell ich und Skype ist auch vorhanden.


----------



## biemi (10. November 2010)

Hi

Suche wen den ich werben kann.
Ziel sollten ca. 2 Chars auf 60 sein und dies auf dem Server Frostwolf - Horde!
Ihr könnte jede beliebige Klasse spielen.

Jeder Aufwand (Taschen, Reitskills, Mounts) wird von mir gesponsert.

Meldet euch bei Interesse einfach hier im Forum mit einer Nachricht an mich
und wir können dann näheres besprechen.


mfg biemi


----------



## saheri (11. November 2010)

Hiho Buffed Community,
*
Ich suche jemanden der mich wirbt!*

Ich habe vor mit WoW neu anzufangen und habe mir daher die CD Keys gestern besorgt. Ich besitze nun Classic, Burning Crusade und eine Gamecard. Leider fehlt mir Wrath of the Lich King. Daher werdet ihr sofort die Rakete erhalten, da ich die Gamecard besitze 
Daher suche ich jemanden, der mich wirbt und den Wrath of the Lich King Key mitbringt.
Nachdem ich Classic und Burning Crusade aktiviert habe, werde ich davon einen Screenshot euch zuschicken, damit bewiesen wird, das ich diese aktiviert habe 
*
Was ich bieten kann:*
- 4 Jahre WoW erfahrung
- Reifes Alter (20)
- Classic Key
- Burning Crusade Key
- 60 Tage Prepaid Gamecard
- Sehr Aktiv!

*Was ihr mitbringen solltet:*
- Geistige Reife (alter ist egal)
- Freundlich solltet ihr sein
- Etwas aktivität
- Wrath of the Lich King Key
- Server und Fraktion solltet ihr euch schon ausgesucht haben 


Also falls ihr interesse habt, schreibt mir eine PM hier im buffed Forum und dann werden wir dort schauen, wie wir weiter Kommunizieren 


Lg


----------



## Linostar (11. November 2010)

Hallo liebe buffed.de Community,

ich suche jemand der in World of Warcraft mal reinschnuppern möchte, oder neu anfangen möchte.
Spiele auf seiten der Allianz auf einem Normalen Server.
Gegen Horde habe ich allerdings auch nichts 

Was ich euch bieten kann:
- Über 3 Jahre Erfahrung
- Hilfe bei Klassenfragen
- Quests oder ähnliches
- große Taschen
- Gold für die Reittierausbildung
- Die 60%, 100%, 150% Reitttierausbildung
- Gold für das 60%, 100% Reittier und 150% Flugtier
- 300% Exp bis LvL 60(dank Werbt einem Freund) 

Habe zusätzlich Teamspeak 3 und Skype(Kein muss)


Was solltet ihr haben?
- Spass an Rollenspielen oder die Interesse rein zu schnuppern
- Humor 
- Die Keys für das Spiel selber besorgen



Freu mich auf dich 
Lino


----------



## Catilina (11. November 2010)

Nabend,

Ich suche jemanden mit dem ich twinken kann, oder jemanden den ich werben kann.

Ich heiße Timo, bin 19 Jahre jung, und spiel Leidenschaftlich gern WoW  Euer Alter ist mir eigentlich egal, ihr solltet euch benehmen können und nicht zu kindisch sein. Auch Geschlecht ist mir vollkommen egal, Spaß am Spiel kann man mit jedem haben.

Ich spiele einen Heildruiden/Moonkin auf Taerar(Horde) und würde dort auch gern twinken, über andere Wünsche von euch lass ich aber auch gern mit mir reden. Wenn wir dort spielen hats halt den Vorteil dass ich Geld/Taschen und alles zur Verfügung stellen kann.

Zeitlich passt es bei mir eigentlich immer, lediglich Abends bin ich an einigen Wochentagen am Raiden (Da alle Bosse bis auf LK/Halion HM nurnoch Farmstatus haben gehts aber meist schnell).

Wie schon gesagt, auf Taerar kann ich Gold für Taschen/Reittiere (bis auf Epicfliegen) stellen. Fragen zu Klassen/Addons/Raids/Instanzen werde ich natürlich auch beantworten falls ihr neu einsteigt oder wieder anfangen wollt (hat sich ja einiges geändert). 

Das wars dann erstmal bei mir. Wenn ihr Interesse habt meldet euch einfach per PM oder ICQ: 333-052-959.


----------



## Crankworkx (12. November 2010)

@saheri

Hey, ich hab dir nen WeF key geschickt, du hast ihn aber noch nicht angenommen . Hoffe auf baldige Antwort.


----------



## jojooboy (13. November 2010)

Hey Leute

Da das Lvln alleine kein Spaß mehr macht suche ich jemmand zum Werben, ich würde gerne mehrer Charakter hochziehen (bis lvl 60) und falls du dann noch möchtest bis lvl 80 
Ich habe bereits ein Account mit mehreren 80er und einige anderer Charakter. 
Auf welchen Realm wir spielen kannst du entscheiden 

Zu mir:
-17 Jahre alt
-Erfahrung vorhanden
-Oft Online

Zu dir:
-Min.14 Jahre
-Erfahrung nicht nötig, bin bereit alles zu erkären
-Oft Online
-Ausdauer nicht nach 20-30 lvl aufgeben

Was ich anbiete:
-1000 Gold + 4 20er Taschen (falls auf Realm gezockt wird wo der 80er ist)
-80er für Hilfe (falls auf Realm gezockt wird wo der 80er ist)
-300% Exp dank WeF (bis lvl60)

Bei interesse Pn an mich 

Lg Jo


----------



## Karass (13. November 2010)

suche einen  levenpartner auf forscherliga  für einen neuen char zu cataclysm . Habe dort meinen main kann also gold  und hilfe anbieten welche klasse ihr levelt ist egal hauptsache allianz  gerne auch neulinge.

bei interesse einfach  eine pn schreiben oder auf forscherliga Karàss Haney oder  Kéyrana anschreiben


----------



## Hugo2000 (13. November 2010)

Suche jemand denn ich werben kann.
Classic Key zahl ich und Skype ist vorhanden.
Würden neu anfangen und Hordle spielen.


----------



## XT-002 Dekonstruktor (13. November 2010)

Hugo2000 schrieb:


> Suche jemand denn ich werben kann.
> Classic Key zahl ich und Skype ist vorhanden.
> Würden neu anfangen und Hordle spielen.



Hast du Fieber ? 

Deine 541 Posts hier bei Buffed bestehen doch fast nur aus der Aussage: "Horde stinkt"...


----------



## Hugo2000 (13. November 2010)

XT-002 schrieb:


> Hast du Fieber ?
> 
> Deine 541 Posts hier bei Buffed bestehen doch fast nur aus der Aussage: "Horde stinkt"...



Wenn du meine anderen Post kennen würdest. Wüstest du das ich nur provoziere. ^^ Und außerdem will ich mich auch mal nicht regelmäßig waschen müssen.
Ich könnte auch die antwort geben ich will 8 Ally's und 8 Hordler, so kann ich mein Acc besser verkaufen 

Also ich will 6 Hordler hoch spielen. Und 2 gibts per Level geschenkt.
Key vorhanden Headset auch.


----------



## Chihiro (13. November 2010)

Hei zusammen,

Ich habe einen lvl 79 Char (Lecai) auf dem Server Nozdormu Ally seite und suche jemanden/mehrere für die alten Schlachtzug Inis zu clearen (Ony, Nax, MC, usw.) Es geht mir einfach darum mal dort gewesen zu sein just4fun. Wer interesse hat mir dabei zu helfen, kann sich gerne IG an mich wenden oder hier ne PM schicken.
Skype, TS mit Headset vorhanden

Lg


----------



## unklug (14. November 2010)

jojooboy, ich würde sehr gern auf dein Angebot eingehen - leider kann ich jedoch noch keine PM verschicken.

Wenn du noch Lust hast da was zu starten: ICQ 102563107




Gruß, Sebastian


----------



## Linostar (14. November 2010)

Hallo liebe buffed.de Community,

ich suche jemand der in World of Warcraft mal reinschnuppern möchte, oder neu anfangen möchte.
Spiele auf seiten der Allianz auf einem Normalen Server.
Gegen Horde habe ich allerdings auch nichts 

Was ich euch bieten kann:
- Über 3 Jahre Erfahrung
- Hilfe bei Klassenfragen
- Quests oder ähnliches
- große Taschen
- Gold für die Reittierausbildung
- Die 60%, 100%, 150% Reitttierausbildung
- Gold für das 60%, 100% Reittier und 150% Flugtier
- 300% Exp bis LvL 60(dank Werbt einem Freund) 

Habe zusätzlich Teamspeak 3 und Skype(Kein muss)


Was solltet ihr haben?
- Spass an Rollenspielen oder die Interesse rein zu schnuppern
- Humor 
- Die Keys für das Spiel selber besorgen



Freu mich auf dich 
Lino


----------



## Thurkpwns (14. November 2010)

Hey suche jemanden, der Interesse daran hat mit mir "Werbt einen Freund" zu machen (:

Ich spiele zurzeit erfolgreich auf Antonidas (Allianz) und würde mich freuen, wenn jemand Lust und Laune hätte, auch dort anzufangen! 

Antonidas ist ein wirklich sehr, sehr guter Server für einen Allianz Neuanfang! *schleichwerbung* 

Falls du also auf den Geschmack gekommen sein solltest, schreib mir doch einfach 'ne PM und wir klären den Rest!

Mfg Thurk


----------



## Rivkin (15. November 2010)

Dieser Beitrag wurde gelöscht....


----------



## Freddy150 (15. November 2010)

Heyho 
Ich suche Leute die ich werben kann!

Ich Bin:
16 jahre alt
Spiele auf Nera'thor pvp (Pflichtrealm)
Spiele seit 2 jahren hab viel Erfahrung
Kann gerne alles erklären
Gibt 1000g anfangsgold und 4 froststofftaschen
Ich kann viel Ini Ziehen versprechen da ich viele leute kenne auf dem server
also geht es dementsprechend schnell jedoch kenn ich auch die 1-60 instanzen auswendig also werden ein paar rnds ini kein problem sein
Questen ist auch kein ding 
Geistige Reife besitze ich genug und ausdauer auch

Was ihr bieten müsst:
Auf Nera'thor Spielen
Ich geb kein mindestalter aber geistige reife und ausdauer
Will min 2 chars hochspielen bin aber auch für mehr bereit
und ihr solltet oft online sein damit auch gespielt werden kann


Wer interesse hat schreibt mir ne nachricht oder Skype Freedy1995

Grüße Freddy


----------



## Encoree (15. November 2010)

Hallo, 
Suche jmd den ich werben kann und zwar
Realm: Blackrock, Horde 
Will nicht nur das Mount, helfe auch beim Questen usw. 
bei Interesse melden (pN)


----------



## Nauli (15. November 2010)

Hallo Leute. Suche jemanden mit dem ich Classic Twinks hochspielen kann. Auf dem Server Eredar hätten wir sofort eine
Gilde und sofort Taschen und Gold. Bin sehr nett und hilfsbereit. Sollten wir mal keine Dungeon Gruppe finden könnte ich
mit meinem 80er Account Instanzen ziehen. Und das sogar vollkommen umsonst!

Ich habe Icq, Skype, ts2 und ts3.

Welches Volk / Welche Klasse und welche Fraktion wir nehmen könnt ihr entscheiden. Hab aber nur 80er auf Allianz seite.

Vorraussetzungen: Regelmäßig on sein und eine Gamecard nehmen damit wir ab Stufe 40 nur ein Mount brauchen.

Antwortet bitte mit einer PN über Buffed und nicht in dem Thread hier.


----------



## Asime (16. November 2010)

Huhu,

ich habe noch einen WoW Classic Key übrig und würde es jemanden gerne geben.

Du wolltest schon immer gerne WoW spielen hattest aber nicht wirklich das Geld dazu?
Kein Problem! Spiel mit mir und Du bekommst es gratis!

_Was habe ich davon?_

- Eine Menge spaß
- Support im Spiel
- Keine Gold Probleme
- Freundlichkeit
- Eventuell Skypen (Um nicht zu schreiben)
- WoW Classic kostenlos
- und und und

_Wann muss ich immer online sein?_

- Man sollte um ca. 13 - 20 Uhr (Vielleicht auch bis 22 Uhr) online sein, nicht jeden Tag, kein Stress
- Die Woche ca. 3 mal

_Auf welchen Server soll ich dann spielen?_

- Auf Azshara, auf der Horden Seite.

_Weitere Fragen?_ 

- Schreibt sie im Thread, damit die anderen es auch lesen können und ich beantworte sie gerne.

Inprinzip zahle ich Euch nur Classic, den Rest müsst Ihr selbst kaufen.

Mit WoW Classic könnt Ihr bis *Level 60* Leveln und *1 Monat* WoW kostenlos spielen!
Mir wäre es auch lieber wenn Ihr *BC+WOTLK+Cata+2 Monate* selber kaufen würdet, wenn Ihr es tun würdet, würde Eure Chance steigern den Key zu bekommen.

Freue mich auf Eure Fragen!


----------



## Ylja (16. November 2010)

Hey,

würde zu Cata gerne einen Goblin hochspielen daher suche ich jemanden der Interesse hätte ab Anfang Dezember sich werden zu lassen.

Um Weihnachten rum hab ich natürlich auch einiges an Zeit so das man auch gern mehrere Chars hochspielen kann.
Classic Key muss selbst gekauft werden, wenn wir den ersten 60er hochgespielt haben geben ich gerne einen BC Key aus. Dannach können gerne weitere Chars hochgespielt werden. Taschen, Gold, Reiten, Taschengeld ist natürlich dabei.

Ich bin meistens Abends ab ca. 17:30 Uhr da, am WE und meistens Sonntags auch mal länger so das genug Zeit zum Leveln bleibt. 80ziger ist vorhanden, so das ziehen auch kein Thema ist.

Gerne kann natürlich so bald wie möglich geworben werden, intensiv mit dem Leveln anfangen würde ich aber dann ab Cata mit dem Goblin, daher bietet es sich an noch bis Anfang Dezember zu warten. Alternativ kann man natürlich auch jetzt schon einen anderen Char hochspielen. 

ICQ, Headset und so natürlich vorhanden.

Einfach per PN melden, dann klären wir die Details.

Grüße


----------



## Onenightman (16. November 2010)

gelöscht


----------



## ShuuuBaka (16. November 2010)

Hallo zusammen.

Da ich mit Cataclysm oder schon vor Cataclysm wieder wow spielen will,suche ich einen oder eine ,die oder der mit mir (Werb ein Freund) macht.
Also Ich will geworben werden es gibt ja welches die das nicht so verstehen ^^.


Über mich
Name:Nils 
Wohnort :NRW
Alter 16 

[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Was ich euch bieten kann:
- Über 4 Jahre Erfahrung[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]- eigen TS3 server (wo wir reden können und nicht scheiben müssen^^)[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]- Erfahrung in jeder Klasse[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]- min 4 stunden am Tag.[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]- Classic key,TBC key, WotLK key, Cataclysm key[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Was ich von die Erwarten möcht.[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]- min. 2,5 jahre wow erfahrung.[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]- 250 Gold[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]- 4 Taschen[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]- Horde Spieler/in[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]- auch für PvP zu haben (muss aber nicht)[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Was mir mal lieb wäre wenn es eine Weibliche Spielerin wäre , will nicht immer mit denn Jungs spielen ^^[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]


----------



## Pastilo (16. November 2010)

ShuuuBaka schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen.
> 
> Da ich mit Cataclysm oder schon vor Cataclysm wieder wow spielen will,suche ich einen oder eine ,die oder der mit mir (Werb ein Freund) macht.
> Also Ich will geworben werden es gibt ja welches die das nicht so verstehen ^^.
> ...



Hm, kann es sein das du der selbe bist wie Reach95 und Das ist doch gut? Weil 16Jahre, Nils, NRW ich glaub soviele Nils die 16 sind und in NRW wohnen suchen nicht gerade bei Buffed jemanden der einen Wirbt.

Wieso machst du dir 3 buffed Acc´s auf um jemanden zu suchen? O.o

mfg


----------



## ShuuuBaka (16. November 2010)

ja. habe PW vergessen ^^


----------



## ShuuuBaka (16. November 2010)

Dennoch suche ich einen der mich wibt und bis 60 spielt 

[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Hallo zusammen.

Da ich mit Cataclysm oder schon vor Cataclysm wieder wow spielen will,suche ich einen oder eine ,die oder der mit mir (Werb ein Freund) macht.
Also Ich will geworben werden es gibt ja welches die das nicht so verstehen ^^.


Über mich
Name:Nils 
Wohnort :NRW
Alter 16 

[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Was ich euch bieten kann:
- Über 4 Jahre Erfahrung[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]- eigen TS3 server (wo wir reden können und nicht scheiben müssen^^)[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]- Erfahrung in jeder Klasse[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]- min 4 stunden am Tag.[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]- Classic key,TBC key, WotLK key, Cataclysm key[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"][/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Was ich von die Erwarten möcht.[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]- min. 2,5 jahre wow erfahrung.[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]- 250 Gold[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]- 4 Taschen[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]- Horde Spieler/in[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]- auch für PvP zu haben (muss aber nicht)[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"][/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Was mir mal lieb wäre wenn es eine Weibliche Spielerin wäre , will nicht immer mit denn Jungs spielen ^^[/font][/font]


----------



## Kuisito (16. November 2010)

ShuuuBaka schrieb:


> Dennoch suche ich einen der mich wibt und bis 60 spielt
> 
> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Hallo zusammen.
> 
> ...



Pm geschrieben


----------



## ShuuuBaka (16. November 2010)

ja stimmt Sry buffed


----------



## ShuuuBaka (16. November 2010)

Das Buffed Forum besteht ja überwiegend auf Jungen^^


----------



## Kuisito (16. November 2010)

Hast du meine PM bekommen?


----------



## ShuuuBaka (16. November 2010)

ja


----------



## Nauli (16. November 2010)

Hallo Leute. Suche jemanden mit dem ich Classic/BC Twinks hochspielen kann. Auf dem Server Eredar/Kil´jaeden hätten wir sofort Taschen und Gold. Bin sehr nett und hilfsbereit. 
Sollten wir mal keine Dungeon Gruppe finden könnte ich
mit meinem 80er Account Instanzen ziehen. Und das sogar vollkommen umsonst!

Über Mich:
Ich heiße Fabian, bin 13 Jahre jung und komme aus dem schönen NRW (ja es ist schön!)
Zur zeit bin ich Schüler aber bin regelmäßig on und außerdem sehr nett, kann aber fies sein wenn
ich mies drauf bin ;D


Ich habe Icq, Skype, ts2 und ts3.

ICQ: 568104450
Skype: Nauliiee
TS²/³: Brauchen wir nur Daten ;D

Welches Volk / Welche Klasse und welche Fraktion wir nehmen könnt ihr entscheiden. Hab aber nur 80er auf Allianz seite.

Vorraussetzungen: Regelmäßig on sein und eine Gamecard nehmen damit wir ab Stufe 40 nur ein Mount brauchen.


----------



## vikitori (16. November 2010)

Ylja schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> würde zu Cata gerne einen Goblin hochspielen daher suche ich jemanden der Interesse hätte ab Anfang Dezember sich werden zu lassen.
> 
> ...




Wenn ihr beide sofort mit Goblin durchzocken wollt, muss der andere sich alle addons inklusive cata kaufen. Das mit dem BC Key ausgeben klappt dann wohl nicht 

Grüße


----------



## ShuuuBaka (16. November 2010)

um nach weiblichen Spielen zusuchen ist Buffed nicht die richtige Adresse oder?^^


----------



## Onenightman (16. November 2010)

ShuuuBaka schrieb:


> um nach weiblichen Spielen zusuchen ist Buffed nicht die richtige Adresse oder?^^



Doch schon bloß sind nicht viele Spieler wows weiblioch ich wprd 20% minimal und 35%höchstens sagen^^


----------



## ShuuuBaka (16. November 2010)

Frauen sollen WoW Spielen


vote 4 Frauen


----------



## Landray (16. November 2010)

Hier Frau


----------



## ShuuuBaka (17. November 2010)

Super!


----------



## Thaliya14 (17. November 2010)

> Hallo
> 
> Ich suche jemanden zum *Werben*.
> Würde nach über 1 ½ Jahren Pause gerne wieder mit WoW anfangen. Suche deshalb jemandem mit dem man entspannt leveln und sich auch normal unterhalten kann &#8211; Level 1 - 60 gerne auch weiter
> ...



Suche immer noch.


----------



## jojooboy (17. November 2010)

jojooboy schrieb:


> Hey Leute
> 
> Da das Lvln alleine kein Spaß mehr macht suche ich jemmand zum Werben, ich würde gerne mehrer Charakter hochziehen (bis lvl 60) und falls du dann noch möchtest bis lvl 80
> Ich habe bereits ein Account mit mehreren 80er und einige anderer Charakter.
> ...



Suche wieder, da der sich gemeldet hat nicht mehr back schreibt .....


----------



## *YoUwAnnAhAveFun* (17. November 2010)

Hallo Buffed Community, 

vllt find ich hier die passende Lösung. Ich suche WoW Spieler aus dem schönen Mecklenburg Vorpommern oder besser sogar jmd aus nähe Rostock. Vllt kennen ja welche von euch aus der Gilde etc. zufällig jmd der auf dieses Schema passt.

Lg


----------



## Ylja (18. November 2010)

vikitori schrieb:


> Wenn ihr beide sofort mit Goblin durchzocken wollt, muss der andere sich alle addons inklusive cata kaufen. Das mit dem BC Key ausgeben klappt dann wohl nicht
> 
> Grüße



Hey,

naja, wenn der andere gleich einen Goblin spielen möchte kann man sich ja auch anders einigen, zB einfach mehr Gold statt dem Key o.Ä.

Grüße
Sarah

btw. ich sucher immer noch 



> Hey,
> 
> würde zu Cata gerne einen Goblin hochspielen daher suche ich jemanden der Interesse hätte ab Anfang Dezember sich werden zu lassen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Onenightman (18. November 2010)

Hiho suche immernoch einen Worgen Partner den ich Werben kann,

Allerdings wird von neu gestartet mit vielen anderen leuten auf einem Server wo keiner seinen main hat(oder auch doch XD)

http://eu.battle.net/wow/de/forum/topic/859136256?page=2#27

hier der link zur gilde ts ist auch bereits vorhanden und 7Dezember würde es dann losgehen^^


----------



## You made my day (20. November 2010)

_Kleines Vorwort:_
Servus, ich suche jemanden den ich werben kann. Ich selber spiele schon länger WoW und ich habe diverse 80er auch mit high end gear. Ich kenne mich sehr gut damit aus schnell zu leveln und kenne viele Tricks wie mal 1000Gold in 1-3 stunden zu machen etc. 

_Zu mir :
_
-17 Jahre alt 
-4 Jahre WoW Erfahrung 
-Spiele Horde und Allianz (nicht Fraktionsbezogen) 




_Zu dir_ 

-Alter zwischen 13-bis oben gibts bei mir keine Grenze ^^ 
-Erfahrung? Ich habe genug für uns zwei. Ich erkläre gerne wärend dem leveln und wenn du schon länger dabei bist ergänzen wir uns und reden viell auch mal über alte Zeiten. 
-Du willst Horde oder Allianz? Mir egal. 



Ich bin oft online und spiele selber auf einem PvP Server EU Blackrock. Natürlich würde ich da gerne mit dir zusammen leveln. Obwohl PvP Server muss ich sagen Pve ist hier fast schon stärker vertreten. Also keine Angst. 
Ich biete unter anderem dir an: 
_-Froststofftaschen x so viel du brauchst 
-Gold für skillen, neue Sachen lernen, Dualskill und was man so alles braucht. 
-Tipps und Tricks fürs leveln, Gold machen, skillen, dmg machen soweit ich die Klasse kenne. 
-Eine ergänzende Klasse zu spielen. Sagen wir du nimmst ein Mage mache ich eine Tank Klasse dass wir schneller Instanzen rushen können. Oder willst du ein Tank spielen nehme ich eine heal klasse.... _


Falls du nun Interesse hast... 
dann melde dich doch Bitte per PN fürs werben oder Fragen. 
Gruß ~You made my day


----------



## Asime (20. November 2010)

Huhu,

ich habe noch einen WoW Classic Key übrig und würde es jemanden gerne geben.

Du wolltest schon immer gerne WoW spielen hattest aber nicht wirklich das Geld dazu?
Kein Problem! Spiel mit mir und Du bekommst es gratis!

_Was habe ich davon?_

- Eine Menge spaß
- Support im Spiel
- Keine Gold Probleme
- Freundlichkeit
- Eventuell Skypen (Um nicht zu schreiben)
- WoW Classic kostenlos
- und und und

_Wann muss ich immer online sein?_

- Man sollte um ca. 13 - 20 Uhr (Vielleicht auch bis 22 Uhr) online sein, nicht jeden Tag, kein Stress
- Die Woche ca. 3 mal

_Auf welchen Server soll ich dann spielen?_

- Auf Azshara, auf der Horden Seite.

_Weitere Fragen?_ 

- Schreibt mir ne Post und ich beantworte sie gerne.

Inprinzip zahle ich Euch nur Classic, den Rest müsst Ihr selbst kaufen.

Mit WoW Classic könnt Ihr bis *Level 60* Leveln und *1 Monat* WoW kostenlos spielen!
Mir wäre es auch lieber wenn Ihr *BC+WOTLK+Cata+2 Monate* selber kaufen würdet, wenn Ihr es tun würdet, würde Eure Chance steigern den Key zu bekommen.

Freue mich auf Eure Fragen!


----------



## agamja (20. November 2010)

Einen wunderschönen,

ich suche zum start von Cata einen Level Partner auf Horden Seite, auf dem Server Malygos.

Ziel ist es gemeinsam die "neue" Welt zu erkunden.
Ich werde einen Troll Verstärker Schamanen mit dem namen Agamja erstellen und dann gehts frisch los von 1 bis wann ihr lust habt mt mir zu Questen, am liebsten natürlich 85 =)

Ich bin 21 jahre und habe spass an quest, bin für den meisten blödsinn zu haben und wenn nicht gleich was klappt machen wir es halt noch mal....

in wow bin ich seit ca 2005 aktiv, meine zwei einzigsten Chars sind beide 80.
Cú Troll Jägerin
Agamja Troll-Schamanin auf Moonglade

Ich selber bin die Bianka, auf der suche nach einem oder einer neuen Wow bekannschaft zum Azeroth (un-)sicher machen!
TS sever kann genutzt werden, Skype, Xfire und icq ist vorhanden!

Melde dich wenn du weiter informationen haben magst!

bis denne,
tödeldö!
agamja


----------



## ShuuuBaka (20. November 2010)

Ich suche nicht mehr


----------



## You made my day (21. November 2010)

You schrieb:


> _Kleines Vorwort:_
> Servus, ich suche jemanden den ich werben kann. Ich selber spiele schon länger WoW und ich habe diverse 80er auch mit high end gear. Ich kenne mich sehr gut damit aus schnell zu leveln und kenne viele Tricks wie mal 1000Gold in 1-3 stunden zu machen etc.
> 
> _Zu mir :
> ...



Suche auch noch. 
Ps. Habe auch Skype/ICQ/Ts2/Ts3


----------



## sigimalygos (21. November 2010)

Servus,

Ich suche Jemanden den ich Werben kann.

Ich bin 18 / Fast 19 Jahre Alt und habe Reichlich WoW erfahrung.

Ich suche jemanden mit dem ich dass werbt einen freund programm durchführen kann...

Du solltest:

# Einen PC Haben der nicht alle 3 Minuten vor die Hunde geht

# Spaß

# Motivation

# Durchhalte vermögen

# Eine Klasse welche sich mit meiner Ergänzt


Gelevelt wird durch Q´s bis lvl 15, Danach gehts auf zum Dungeon Finder Tool.

Deine Vorteile.

Ich Bezahle:

# Gold für Skills und Rep kosten

# Mounts

# Taschen

#Classic WoW CD Key

DH: du brauchst nurnoch 1Malig oder öfter wie es dir paast 2 Monate Gametime kaufen ( Sodass ich meine Rakete bekomm)

Ich Sende dir Den CD Code für den Probe ACCount Welcher verwendet werden muss bevor man den CD Key Verwendet um dass Recruit a Friend Programm.
Danach schike ich dir den CD Key Via E-Mail oder hier per PM

Und dann kanns auch schon losgehen!



PS:
Es werden nur ACC Waffen verwendet. ( Nicht so wie ich es erlebt habe dass leute Ihr komplettes ACC Gear anzihen und 15 lvls vorraus lvln...


Wenn du Meinst du brauchst Abwechslung oder einfach nur nen neuen Char auf Stufe 60
Schreib mir doch eine PM...
Es wird Kein Teamspeak oder der Gleichen vorrausgesetzt....
Klasse Server und Fraktion alles nach Absprache.


----------



## Rivkin (23. November 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte mir 1 neue Char machen und möchte dazu die Werbt ein Freund Auktion nutzten, damit ich den Char schnell auf Level 60 bekomme. 

Ich suche also jemand der mich wirbt !!!!

Ich werde dann einen Nachtelf Druide oder Tauren Druide als Healer spielen.


Zu mir:

Alter: 	24 Jahre
Geschlecht: 	Männlich
Onlinezeit: 	4-8 Std. täglich
WoW Erfahrung: vorhanden, spiele 5 Jahre WoW
Ausdauer: 	aber natürlich
CD-Key?: 	Ja, aber erstmal nur den Classic

Zu Dir:

Alter: 	am besten zwischen 20-28 Jahre
Geschlecht: 	eigentlich egal
Onlinezeit: 	am besten auch 4-8 Std. täglich
Ausdauer: 	sollte ebenfalls da sein für diesen einen 60er

Was ich erwarte:

4x 20er Froststofftaschen
60% - 100% - 150% Flugmount
Gold für Skills am besten einfach 300g Bar auf die Hand...


Ich hab derzeit leider kein Headset, daher fällt Skype und TS erstmal weg, aber werde mir demnächst eins zulegen.

Ihr erfüllt alle meine wünsche und habt Interesse, dann meldet euch bei mir, damit wir schnellstmöglich anfangen zu Leveln.

LG Chris


----------



## nosmoke (23. November 2010)

Hallo!
ich suche eine schweizerin/schweizer aus der region aargau/zürich, der gerne mit mir wow zockt und zwar zu release von cata. ich spiele ab 0:00 dienstag durch, bis ich level 85 bin und spiel dan noch weiter. hast du lust auf ne kleine lan? für verpflegung sorg ich natürlich. einrichtung auch schon vor dienstag möglich, hab ferien genommen :-)

melde dich bei
Charakter: Nosmoke
 auf: Aegwynn - Allianz seite

ob du nun auf aegwynn oder auf alli oder hordeseite zockst ist relativ egal, es geht nur ums zusammen zocken...

erfahrungsgrad von mir: über 10'000stunden wow sollte alles bekannte hier in den schatten stellen ^^

ps: rechtschreibe felhler dürft ihr behalten, das ganze wurde sehr schnell geschrieben.


----------



## saheri (25. November 2010)

*Hallo Buffed Gemeinde* (:

*Ich würde mich gerne in WoW werben lassen.* Ich habe vor, mit meinem Levelpartner dann in WoW hemeinsam die neue alte Welt zu entdecken (:
*Ich besitze bereits einen Classic, Burning Crusade Key und eine Gamecard.
*
Leider ist mir nun das Geld ausgegangen und ich würde WoW nur mit einem kompletten Acccount spielen. Nun suche ich jemanden, der mich wirbt und mir dafür Wotlk kauft. Es kostet bis zum 29.11.2010 NUR 10€ im Blizzard Shop und ich hoffe daher, das sich schnell jemand findet (:
Ich werde nur meinen Account aktivieren, wenn ich die möglichkeit habe, alle 3 Keys (Classic, BC, wotlk) auf einmal einzugeben. Es beruht also auf gegenseitiges vertrauen (:
Cataclysm wird ebenfalls am Release Tag von mir gekauft, bis dahin habe ich dann wieder genug Geld (:

*Zu mir:*
- 21 Jahre
- 4 Jahre WoW erfahrung
- Sehr aktiv
- Nett/Freundlich
- Fraktion und Server sind mir egal

*Zu euch:*
- Alter egal
- Vielleicht etwas WoW Erfahrung, ist aber nicht unbedingt nötig
- Aktiv solltet ihr schon einigermaßen sein, nicht nur 1 mal die Woche on sein.
- Ebenfalls Nett und Freundlich
- Einen Wrath of the Lich King Key für mich haben


Wenn ich euer Interesse geweckt haben soll, schreibt mir eine Nachricht hier bei Buffed und ich werde euch antworten (:
Bei weiteren Fragen, stellt sie einfach.

Lg


----------



## Linostar (27. November 2010)

Hallo liebe buffed.de Community,

ich suche jemand der in World of Warcraft mal reinschnuppern möchte, oder neu anfangen möchte.
Spiele auf seiten der Allianz auf einem Normalen Server.
Gegen Horde habe ich allerdings auch nichts 

Was ich euch bieten kann:
- Über 3 Jahre Erfahrung
- Hilfe bei Klassenfragen
- Quests oder ähnliches
- große Taschen
- Gold für die Reittierausbildung
- Die 60%, 100%, 150% Reitttierausbildung
- Gold für das 60%, 100% Reittier und 150% Flugtier
- 300% Exp bis LvL 60(dank Werbt einem Freund) 

Habe zusätzlich Teamspeak 3 und Skype(Kein muss)


Was solltet ihr haben?
- Spass an Rollenspielen oder die Interesse rein zu schnuppern
- Humor 
- Die Keys für das Spiel selber besorgen



Freu mich auf dich 
Lino


----------



## Gaidrus (27. November 2010)

Hallo,
ich möchte neu mit WoW anfangen und suche daher *jemand der mich wirbt*.

*Kurz Informationen:*
- Ich bin 19 Jahre alt.
- Online Zeiten wären von 14Uhr bis 24Uhr.
- Classic, Tbc und Wotlk ist vorhanden.

*Voraussetzung:*
- Gelevelt wird entweder auf Gorgonnash oder auf Eredar.
- Du spielst mit mir auf der Horden Seite, einen 80er Char hoch.
- Kein Ts.
- Du sollte nett, hilfsbereit und reif sein sowie viel Zeit und Erfahrung mit dir bringen, da ich mir vor Cata noch schnell einen Char hochspielen möchte!

----------------------------------------------------

Verspricht man mir in eine nette, hilfsbereite, erfahrene, aktive Gilde aufgenommen zu werden, so wäre mir der Realm egal.

Schön wäre es noch, wenn man mir Gold fürs Reiten, Skillen usw. verschenkt.

Ich hoffe es lässt sich bald einen Partner finden, der zu meiner Einstellung passt.

ICQ: 423589350

Edite: Ich suche nicht mehr.


----------



## Chelrid (27. November 2010)

Die PvE Gilde "Friends Corporation" bereitet sich auf Cataclysm vor! Du willst dabei sein? Bist Abends online? Du hast Spaß beim Leveln, in Heros und Raids? Dann bist Du bei Uns genau richtig! Infos unter http://www.friends-corporation.de oder /w me.


----------



## Dominau (29. November 2010)

Hallo an alle.
Da heute World of Warcraft sehr günstig zu kaufen ist suche ich jemanden der mich wirbt.
Für 20&#8364; kauf ich mir vorraussichtlich heute alle teile.
Ihr müsst mich dann nur werben.

Würde gern Allianz spielen. Server ist egal. Die Klassen sollten zusammen passen.
Kann mich aber auch nach euch richten.

Ich verlange von euch etwas Gold für den Start und Hilfe, da ich einige Zeit in WoW nicht aktiv war und somit einiges verpasst hab ( ende BC aufgehört )
TS muss nicht zwingend vorhanden sein, währe aber schon nett 

So das wars. PN an mich bitte.

Grüßle.

Glücklich Vergeben.


----------



## Ramm (29. November 2010)

Halli halloa :-)
ich suche jemanden den ich werben kann.

*Zu mir:*
Ich bin 18 Jahre alt mache zurzeit mein Abitur zuende und spiele seit Anfang Bc WoW.
Mit den Werbt einen Freundsystem kenne ich mich gut aus. Habe bereits 2 Aktionen komplett durchgeführt mit positivem Ergebnis. 

*mein Vorhaben:*
So schnell wie möglich mit euch einen Char vor Cata noch hochzuleveln. Dabei passe ich meine Klasse deren eurer Wunschklasse an(Tank/Heal ist kein Problem für mich)
Wir leveln bis lvl 15 durch Quests und dann durch den Dungeonfinder.
Der Server wird *Aegwynn sein (Allianzseite)*. 
*
Was ich biete:*
- Unterstützung beim lvln 
- Gold für Skills/ Mounts
- Kostenlose Portale
- Spaß beim Leveln

Wenn ihr sofort euren WoW Acc bezahlt und ich meinen Freimonat gutgeschrieben bekomme, *winken euch +2000 Gold extra. *Oder eine freie Realmwahl wobei dann die anderen Vorteile entfallen.

Bitte Pn an mich oder Icq: 284775605
Mfg Ramm


----------



## Sarotu (1. Dezember 2010)

Wünsche einen schönen nabend alleseits

Ich suche auf diese art eine nette person zum werben da ich gerne mal was neues probieren willsprich neue klassen
Der Server ist mir egal genau so wie die Rasse da stelle ich mich ganz auf euch ein.

Was ich euch bieten kann:
Jede Menge Ehrfahrung was die diversen klassen angeht 
4 Jahre spielehrfahrung
Hilfsbereitschaft, freundlichkeit, kommunikations freude
TS3 steht auch zur verfügung

Sollten wir auf meinemHeimat server allianz zocken biete ich unter anderem:
4x Taschen ah 16 Platz
200g bar aufe kralle die zu eurer eigenen verfügung steht 
Jefalls Gold für die ersten drei reitskills plus jeweiligen mount
skill gold gibets auch noch

Eine kleinigkeit dich ich von demjenigen verlange is folgendes:
Eine nette umgangsart mit und untereinander 
Durchhaltevermögen 
TS sollte kein fremdwort sein da reden immer netter is wie schreiben


Kleine infos zu mir:
Name:Roman
Alter:21
Wohnregion: NRW im Kreis lippe
Onlinezeiten inner Woche meistens abends ab 20Uhr bis 24 uhr (jenachdem welche schicht)
am we auch schonmal eher und länger

würde mich um nette meldungen freuen gerne hier per pn oder icq unter: 489828482


lg Sarotu


----------



## Havoc29 (2. Dezember 2010)

###


----------



## VaulTier (5. Dezember 2010)

Nabend Allerseits!

Ich suche jemanden, den ich werben kann.
Warum? Ich möchte a.) noch den einen oder anderen Twink pushen und b.) das 99te Mount für den 100 Mounts Erfolg haben.

Was ich biete:
- mehrer lvl 80 Cahracter - DD, Tanks und Heiler
- Viel Twink- und Level-Kenntnis
- Genügend Gold um Reiten, 150%Fliegen, Fähigkeiten sowie Taschen zu kaufen
- Genug Zeit 
- Freie Klassen/Rassen-Wahl, ich mach gerne nen Tank oder Heal bei Bedarf.

Die Einschränkungen:
- Der Realm ist Gorgonnash, die Fraktion Horde
- OnlineZeiten gehen von ca 16 Uhr bis 23 Uhr, wobei nicht durchgängig gespielt werden kann.
- Längeres AFK-Gehen oder totale Unkenntnis des Spiels sidn unerwüscht.

Schreibt mir eine PM oder fügt mich bei ICQ (415373324)hinzu, falls ihr Interesse habt.


----------



## Narmacil (6. Dezember 2010)

Guten "Morgen" zusammen, ich suche jemanden der mich wirbt.

Was ich biete:

- Classic + BC Key
- 4 Jahre WoW Erfahrung
- Geistige Reife
- Humor
- "Viel" Zeit 

Meine Anforderungen:

- Die Ausdauer zu haben mind. 2 Charaktere auf Lvl 60 zu bringen
- WoW Erfahrung
- "Viel" Zeit
- Spaß am Leveln
- Gold, Taschen und andere Grundaustattung
- ICQ 

So, nun erstmal zu meiner Person:

Ich heiße Sandro, komme aus Gelsenkirchen und bin 19 Jahre alt.
Vor kurzem habe ich meinen Abschluss am Wirtschaftsgymnasium gemacht und gehe nun vorraussichtlich im Januar/Februar in den Zivildienst.

Meine möglichen Onlinezeiten sind momentan... 

Mo - Do  09.00-16:00
Fr - So  Nach Vereinbarung 


Wo, was, wie, wann möchte ich spielen? 

Server    - Egal (Nur kein RP)
Fraktion  - Primär Horde, aber Allianz nicht ausgeschlossen. (Optimal wäre beides.)
Klasse    - Noch unklar
Wann      - So schnell wie möglich loslegen

Falls Interesse besteht bitte per ICQ 194-282-601 oder PM melden


----------



## demarvin (9. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,

Ich suche jemanden auf dem Server Festung der Stürme der mit mir leveln möchte, und die neue Welt erkunden will.

Ich bin 18 Jahre alt und habe genug WoW erfahrung. Skype, Xfire, Icq alles vorhanden auch TS3.

Ich würde mich sehr freuen bei interesse schreibt mir eine Nachricht.


----------



## Keldotz (11. Dezember 2010)

Tag 

Ich suche jemanden den ich werben kann.

Zur Person:

Ich bin 19 Jahre alt, männlich und mache zurzeit mein Abitur (13. Klasse).
Ich bin nett, hilfsbereit und kann Kritik gut einstecken und umsetzen. 
Seit nun mehr als 4 Jahren spiele ich erfolgreich WoW und teile gerne mein Wissen mit anderen.

Zum Vorhaben:

Seit Wotlk habe spiele ich auf dem Server Kel'thuzad (Horde).
Mein Ziel ist es so schnell wie möglich mit jemandem von Euch einen oder mehrere Chars auf Kel'thuzad auf Level 60 hochzuleveln.

 Anderer Server ist auch vereinbar.

Was ich biete:
- Gold für Spells, Reiten etc. (~1000g)

 - viel Spaß

 - Hilfe beim Leveln /Questen

 Onlinezeiten:

In der Woche: 16:00 - 21 Uhr
am Wochenende: Variabel je nachdem was im Rl ansteht



Kontaktdaten:

Schreibt eine PM an mich falls ihr interessiert seid  
ICQ: 380340953 



Keine Scheu vor Fragen mit mir kann man alles regeln es können natürlich auch andere Sachen vereinbart werden.

Mfg Keldotz


----------



## Coya22 (12. Dezember 2010)

Hi,

ich suche jmd. den ich werben kann. Ich würde gerne auf dem Server Kel'Thuzad anfangen.

- Rasse nach Wahl ( Hauptsache es ist Horde ). Ich passe mich an. Habe auch Cataclysm.
- 4 Jahre Spielerfahrung
- Schnelles leveln^^
- TS³ Server steht zur Verfügung.
Was für einen Typ von Spieler suche ich ...

Ich suche jmd. der Ausdauer beim spielen hat und nicht sofort jede Dungeon Gruppe leavt oder sonstiges ...
ER/SIE sollte kein Róxxór Páínkíller sein.
Ebenfalls sollte ER/SIE sich vernünftig unterhalten können ...
Das wars auch schon. 
Fazit: Ich suche eine nette Person.
Online bin ich 5 std. in der Woche und am Wochenende ist es Variabel.


Bei Interresse addet in...
... Skype : forrcer
... ICQ : 594-197-704


----------



## Linostar (26. Dezember 2010)

Hallo liebe buffed.de Community,

ich suche jemand der in World of Warcraft mal reinschnuppern möchte, oder neu anfangen möchte.
Spiele auf seiten der Allianz auf einem Normalen Server.
Gegen Horde habe ich allerdings auch nichts 

Was ich euch bieten kann:
- Über 3 Jahre Erfahrung
- Hilfe bei Klassenfragen
- Quests oder ähnliches
- große Taschen
- Gold für die Reittierausbildung
- Die 60%, 100%, 150% Reitttierausbildung
- Gold für das 60%, 100% Reittier und 150% Flugtier
- 300% Exp bis LvL 60(dank Werbt einem Freund) 

Habe zusätzlich Teamspeak 3 und Skype(Kein muss)


Was solltet ihr haben?
- Spass an Rollenspielen oder die Interesse rein zu schnuppern
- Humor 
- Die Keys für das Spiel selber besorgen



Freu mich auf dich 
Lino


----------



## Herzul501 (31. Dezember 2010)

Huhu Buffed Community 

Ich würde gerne pünktlich zum neuen Jahr ein Neuanfang machen das heisst auf einem beliebigen Server ein neuen Charakter Level 1 erstellen und loslegen =P
Server ist noch nicht ausgewählt und Fraktion auch nicht also bin für alles offen
Das wäre/wird denn auch mein Main das heisst bin täglich online 

Jetzt zu meinem Anliegen  Alleine ist sowas nicht so toll wie sich jeder sicher vorstellen kann  also hab ich mir gedacht vielleicht hat noch jemand gerade die Idee und zusammen sowas in die Wege zu leiten ist doch gleich viel angenehmer 

Also falls ihr Fragen dazu habt oder Interesse würde ich mich freuen wenn ihr mir eine PN sendet oder hier im Thread euch dazu äussert.Und wenn ihr euch meldet bitte nur ernstgemeinte Neuanfänge nicht einfach mitmachen und denn nach paar Tagen wieder lust auf Main haben und gehen 

Würde mich über Rückmeldung freuen also haut bitte kräftig in die Tasten


----------



## Herzul501 (31. Dezember 2010)

Die Fraktion ist ausgewählt  da ich genug Zeit auf Hordeseite verbracht habe werde ich auf der Seite der Allianz kämpfen


----------



## Herzul501 (31. Dezember 2010)

Der Server steht auch fest "Aegwynn" wird mein Zielrealm sein also wer ihn machen will sein neuanfang pünktlich zum neuen Jahr kann sich bei mir melden denn zusammen machts doch wirklich mehr Spaß


----------



## Onenightman (2. Januar 2011)

Anstadt eine Tripple Post auf zu stellen wie wärs beim nächsten mal mit dem Button Edit?


----------



## Herzul501 (2. Januar 2011)

Onenightman schrieb:


> Anstadt eine Tripple Post auf zu stellen wie wärs beim nächsten mal mit dem Button Edit?




denk bitte mal nach warum sollte man sowas machen gibts dafür n grund?


----------



## Showwer1158 (2. Januar 2011)

Hi Leute 

ich habe eine WoW Pause hintermir und will jetzt wieder anfangen  

Meine Frage ist wäre jemand oder eine Gemeinschaft so nett mich aufzunehm?  Server und Fraktion ist egal ich möchte bloß nicht alleine da stehen 

Ich bin ein netter, kommunikativer und freundlicher Spieler der Spaß versteht 

Wenn ihr Fragen habt immer her damit


----------



## Casthiel (2. Januar 2011)

Herzul501 schrieb:


> denk bitte mal nach warum sollte man sowas machen gibts dafür n grund?


1. Der Übersicht halber
2. Um nicht wie ein völliger Nerd auszusehen
3. Um nicht in zukünftigen Beiträgen als der "Nerd mit den Trippleposts" abgestempelt zu sein
4. Um den Postcounter mit mit Unsinn gepushed zu haben
usw usw usw

Denk mal bitte nach.
Warum sollte man sowas NICHT machen, gibt es dafür einen Grund?


----------



## Herzul501 (2. Januar 2011)

Casthiel schrieb:


> 1. Der Übersicht halber
> 2. Um nicht wie ein völliger Nerd auszusehen
> 3. Um nicht in zukünftigen Beiträgen als der "Nerd mit den Trippleposts" abgestempelt zu sein
> 4. Um den Postcounter mit mit Unsinn gepushed zu haben
> ...




1.Joar Übersicht 
2.Aha und wer bestimmt ab wann man ein Nerd ist?Du?erklärung bitte warum du dir das recht rausnimmst mich als "Nerd" abzustempelt obwohl du mich nicht kennst
3.Was?oh nein alle Leute denken schlecht von mir :O was kann man da machen vielleicht n neuen Account machen?Vielleicht oder von der Meinung der anderen nichts halten weil die eigene nur für einem wichtig sein sollte oder nicht?
4.Vielleicht 

"Warum sollte man sowas NICHT machen, gibt es dafür einen Grund? 	Die Frage kannst du dir immer zu jeder Zeit stellen. (Ich weiss keine gute Antwort aber naja)


----------



## Casthiel (3. Januar 2011)

Herzul501 schrieb:


> 1.Joar Übersicht
> 2.Aha und wer bestimmt ab wann man ein Nerd ist?Du?erklärung bitte warum du dir das recht rausnimmst mich als "Nerd" abzustempelt obwohl du mich nicht kennst
> 3.Was?oh nein alle Leute denken schlecht von mir :O was kann man da machen vielleicht n neuen Account machen?Vielleicht oder von der Meinung der anderen nichts halten weil die eigene nur für einem wichtig sein sollte oder nicht?
> 4.Vielleicht
> ...



Mahlzeit...

1. Übersicht ist wichtig, Lesefluss und so ^^
2. Die Community sucht sich in der Regel ihre Nerds selbst heraus, ob sie diese Personen dann kennt oder nicht ist egal. Ich sprach im übrigen von "man" ( damit man nicht ) und nicht von Herzul oder Du, somit habe ich weder Dich noch sonstwen zum Nerd abgestempelt.
3. Ich hätte keine Lust auf nen neuen Account ^^ wird sonst irgendwann unübersichtlich mit den ganzen Log Ins 
4. Verdammt, jetzt tue ich es auch 

Die Frage "wieso nicht?" gibt es in jeder Lebenslage.
Wieso nicht mal schnell n Multiposting?
Wieso nicht mal eben dem LKW die Vorfahrt nehmen?
Wieso nicht mal fix im Dönerladen in das Kebab vom Nachbarn beissen, riecht so locker und meins ist noch nicht fertig?

Lass mal überlegen....richtig....weil es einfach Dinge gibt die man, selbst wenn man sich die "wieso nicht" Frage stellt, einfach nicht tut, aus diversen Gründen ( Anstand, Nettiquette, Gesundheit, usw ).
So und nun genug Moralaspotelt, da läuft grad wer mit nem leckeren Kakao an mir vorbei, den schnapp ich mir ( den Kakao ) ^^


----------



## Gaidrus (5. Januar 2011)

Hallo,
da mein Werber seitdem Cataclysm draußen ist mich abgeworfen hat, komme ich mir so einsam vor. Deshalb möchte ich nun jemand werben mit dem ich wieder zusammen spielen kann.

Informationen:
- Ich bin 19 Jahre alt.
- Online Zeiten wären von 14Uhr bis 24Uhr.
- Kein TeamSpeak möglich.

Wenn ihr Euch für den Realm Gorgonnash entscheiden würdet, könnte ich Euch mit meinem Main durch Instanzen ziehen. Und Euch 1000 Gold für den Start zur Verfügung stellen.

Wenn ihr Fragen zum Spiel habt könnt ihr mich gerne ausfragen, ich helfe gerne und so gut wie ich nur kann.


----------



## Pabblo (5. Januar 2011)

Grüßt Euch,

da ich wieder mein Account reaktiviert habe, überkam mich die Lust nach gutem Zusammenspiel. Und zwar suche ich Mitstreiter die mit mir das neue Azeroth erkunden wollen und jeden Momment im Spiel genießen wollen sei es Questen, Arena kämpfe, Instanzen oder einfach gemeinsames erkunden der Welt und RP. Ich bin für alles zu haben. 

Zu meiner Person:
Ich bin 18 Jahre alt. Gerade ziemlich ausgelastet wegen Beruf, dennoch fast jeden Abend ab 19:00 erreichbar. Spielen tuh ich immer max. 1-3 Stunden am Tag. Auch Team Speak und weiteres bin ich nicht abgeneigt. 

Ihr solltet Spielspaß und die geistige Reife mitbringen, auch sollt ihr euch nicht scheuen die Quests durchzulesen (ich werde mit euch darüber diskutieren  )und mit der Warcraft Geschicht belesen zu sein. RP soll kein Fremdwort für euch sein und Hastigkeit sowieso Schnelligkeit ist nicht eure Stärke ^^. 

Gespielt wird auf der Allianz Seite des Realms Kult der Verdammten. Die Allianz ist der Horde dort ziemlich unterlegen und ich sehne mich einfach auf die blutigen Schlachten gegen unseren Feind. 

Also, fühlst du dich angesprochen mit mir duch Azeroth zu reisen um Abenteuer deines Lebens zu finden? Dann melde dich hier über PN oder per ICQ : 363386305

Bis dann!

pabblo


----------



## Muffin88 (9. Januar 2011)

Hallo, ich bins wieder


Kurz und Knackig.

Ich möchte einen Twink starten (magier/hexer oder Jäger), ich hab Langjährige Erfahrung (6 Jahre) und spiele auf dem Server Aegwynn in der Fraktion Allianz.

Wenn ihr interesse an der 3fachen Erfahrung habt, könnt ihr euch bei mir melden.

ICQ:632 766 890

Skype: marvii97

Was aus meinem letzten geworbenen geworden is:

Der hat nen account geschenkt bekommen und konnte sich somit den kauf von bc und wotlk sparen ^^.

Ich wäre auch erfreut über längere Kontakte sofern ihr nett seid.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen.


----------



## Fusselbirne (13. Januar 2011)

Huhu,
suche auf Seiten der Allianz auf Un'Goro ein paar PvP-Begeisterte (oder auch einfach nur einen netten,engartierten Partner) der/die Lust haben/hat,BG´s,evt. Arena,etc. zu machen.

Ich geb hier keine größere Beschreibung rein,da man ja erst mal hier kurz über PM sich austauschen könnte und dann ingame. 

Gruß von Un'Goro


----------



## Mitrandor (19. Januar 2011)

Moinmoin Community,

ich suche jemand der lust hat sich von mir werben zu lassen um gemeinsam 2-3 Chars zu lvln.
Spiele Horde auf Destromath


Ich biete dem geworbenen  :
- Über 5 Jahre Erfahrung
- Hilfe in allen InGame Belangen
- Lvling durch Instanzen und Quests (gemeimnsam)
- große Taschen
- Gold für die Reittierausbildung
- Die 60%, 100%, 150% Reitttierausbildung
- 300% Exp bis LvL 60 (Werbt einem Freund machts möglich  ) 
- Eine kleine, gemeinschaftliche und Hilfsbereite Gilde
- 200g Startkapital für Skills und co


Was solltet ihr haben?
- Spass und Humor 
- Die Keys für das Spiel selber besorgen
- Lust Horde auf Destromath zu spielen


Freu mich auf deine Nachricht


----------



## miwy (20. Januar 2011)

kontakt gefunden.


----------



## Zyroxz (22. Januar 2011)

Hallo ich suche jemanden *den ich werben* *darf*.
Ich spiele auf den realm Onyxia schon sehr lange und habe 2 85iger
Anfangs Gold,Taschen usw habe ich also wen ihr lust habt schreibt mir ein PM


----------



## jogilord (22. Januar 2011)

Suche jemanden um auf der Hordenseite neu anzufangen.Ich hab Alli gespielt und mit der zeit werden die quest bzw. gebiete langweilig.

EInfach privatnachricht schreiben.

Ps:server is egal


----------



## gimpling (22. Januar 2011)

hallo leute, ich habe jetzt längere zeit kein wow mehr gespielt, kann mir jemand so ne rolle der auferstehung schicken? 

meine email ist stogniev@gmx.de


----------



## Subster (24. Januar 2011)

Heya,

ich möchte nun meinen Pally auf 85 daddeln (Teldrassil, Horde). Doch da ich generell ungern queste, und speziell als Heiler habe ich darauf überhaupt keine Lust, suche ich zumindest einen Tank, der von 80-85 durch Dungeons rushen möchte.

Zusammendfassend:

Horde, Teldrassil
Gegeben: Holy Paladin (80)
Gesucht: Tank, auch gerne DDs

Schreibt mir bitte hier eine PM.

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Gilbradur (26. Januar 2011)

Hallo liebe Community,

ich habe WoW seit Release gespielt. Kurz vor Cataclysm habe ich mich allerdings dazu entschieden, eine Pause zu machen. Nun will ich wieder anfangen, aber die meisten meiner alten Freunde sind nun entweder auf US-Servern oder haben sich komplett von WoW verabschiedet.

Daher suche ich jemanden auf Mal'Ganis [DE],  Taerar [DE], The Maelstrom [EN] oder Terenas [EN], der Lust hat, gemeinsam zu leveln bzw. bald in hochstufige Instanzen/Heroics zu gehen. Notfalls würde ich auch auf einem komplett anderen Server neu anfangen. Auf den oben erwähnten Servern habe ich allerdings schon Charaktere auf Level 70-80, die uns mit Gold versorgen könnten.

Die Person, die ich suche, sollte:
- Teamspeak oder Skype nicht scheuen
- sich erwachsen verhalten
- Humor haben

Ich selbst würde mich als humorvoll und gelassen beschreiben. Ich suche lediglich jemanden, mit dem man regelmäßig zusammen spielen kann, und der dieses Spiel nicht allzu ernst nimmt. 

Unter der Woche bin von ca. 18:30 - 24:00 Uhr online, am Wochenende variieren die Zeiten stark. Allerdings würde ich sagen, dass ich in der Regel fast jeden Tag spiele.

Ich hoffe, dass jemand Interesse hat.

MFG,

Gilbradur


----------



## Linostar (30. Januar 2011)

Hallo liebe buffed.de Community,

ich suche jemand der in World of Warcraft mal reinschnuppern möchte, oder neu anfangen möchte.
Spiele auf seiten der Allianz auf einem Normalen Server.
Gegen Horde habe ich allerdings auch nichts 

Was ich euch bieten kann:
- Über 3 Jahre Erfahrung
- Hilfe bei Klassenfragen
- Quests oder ähnliches
- große Taschen
- Gold für die Reittierausbildung
- Die 60%, 100%, 150% Reitttierausbildung
- Gold für das 60%, 100% Reittier und 150% Flugtier
- 300% Exp bis LvL 60(dank Werbt einem Freund) 

Habe zusätzlich Teamspeak 3 und Skype(Kein muss)


Was solltet ihr haben?
- Spass an Rollenspielen oder die Interesse rein zu schnuppern
- Humor 
- Die Keys für das Spiel selber besorgen



Freu mich auf dich 
Lino


----------



## Linostar (30. Januar 2011)

Hallo liebe buffed.de Community,

ich suche jemand der in World of Warcraft mal reinschnuppern möchte, oder neu anfangen möchte.
Spiele auf seiten der Allianz auf einem Normalen Server.
Gegen Horde habe ich allerdings auch nichts 

Was ich euch bieten kann:
- Über 3 Jahre Erfahrung
- Hilfe bei Klassenfragen
- Quests oder ähnliches
- große Taschen
- Gold für die Reittierausbildung
- Die 60%, 100%, 150% Reitttierausbildung
- Gold für das 60%, 100% Reittier und 150% Flugtier
- 300% Exp bis LvL 60(dank Werbt einem Freund) 

Habe zusätzlich Teamspeak 3 und Skype(Kein muss)


Was solltet ihr haben?
- Spass an Rollenspielen oder die Interesse rein zu schnuppern
- Humor 
- Die Keys für das Spiel selber besorgen



Freu mich auf dich 
Lino


----------



## You made my day (31. Januar 2011)

You schrieb:


> _Kleines Vorwort:_
> Servus, ich suche jemanden den ich werben kann. Ich selber spiele schon länger WoW und ich habe diverse 80er auch mit high end gear. Ich kenne mich sehr gut damit aus schnell zu leveln und kenne viele Tricks wie mal 1000Gold in 1-3 stunden zu machen etc.
> 
> _Zu mir :
> ...



Suche auch noch. 
Ps. Habe auch Skype/ICQ/Ts2/Ts3


----------



## antjest1706 (9. Februar 2011)

Mitspieler gesucht
<Die Schutzengel> auf Nethersturm suchen nette Mitspieler im Alter 20+. Wir sind eine kleine aber feinen Fun-Gilde im Aufbau, streben nicht danach riesig zu werden sondern Spaß zu haben. Bei uns wird es nicht ewige Inni-Runs od. Raids geben. Ts3 wird gern genutzt um einfach zu plaudern und gegebenen Falls die eine oder andere Frage zu besprechen. Wichtig ist einfach nicht stumpf vor sich hin zu leveln sondern sich nebenbei einfach auf per Ts auszutauschen... 
Klassen, Level oder Equip sind uns egal - wir sind Hordler
Hast du Lust dich uns anzuschließen schicke eine InGame-Mail an Baldriana, wir melden uns dann umgehen bei dir.

LG Maja


----------



## Bansheecry (9. Februar 2011)

Hallo meine Lieben

Darf ich mich vorstellen: Ich bin Ina, weiblich, 19 Jahre alt und seit kurzem alleine unterwegs in Azeroth... Die letzten 2.5 Jahre meines Lebens habe ich, zumindest teilweise, in eben jener Welt verbracht und zwar immer mit mindestens einem Gefährten. Und nichts läge mir ferner, als das zu ändern! Deswegen suche ich auf diesem Wege jemanden, der mit mir spielen möchte. Ja, tatsächlich MIT mir... Denn meine virtuellen sozialen Bedürfnisse werden mit Gesprächen in einer netten Gilde oder temporären Dungeongemeinschaften nicht gestillt.
Ich bin sehr kontaktfreudig und gesprächig. Doch keine Angst, ich bin ein fröhlicher Mensch und suche hier niemandem zum ausheulen. 
Auf jeden Fall möchte ich mich mit meinem Spielpartner gut verstehen und auch mal über das nicht ganz unwichtige RL reden. Praktisch, wenn das auch im Sinne meines zukünftigen Mitstreiters ist... 
Weiteres über meine Person, kann per PN erfragt werden. 

So... wieso solltet ihr mit mir spielen wollen: Naja, gut wäre es, wenn sich bei euch beim lesen meiner "Anzeige" ein gewisses Sympathiegefühl manifestiert... Was ich euch bieten kann, wären Zeit (bin täglich online und das auch nicht zu knapp), Empathie (wenn das jemandem wichtig ist... Die anderen können sowieso nicht viel mit mir anfangen^^), Anpassung (egal welche Fraktion/Klasse/Rasse... ich pass mich an), immerhin etwas Spielerfahrung und etwas Hintergrundwissen, Begeisterungsfähigkeit und eine RP-Leidenschaft... Und vor allem Freundschaft (geht bei mir schnell!)

Was PVP angeht, habe ich mich bis jetzt erst in den unteren Levelbereichen als Schurkin und Priesterin (Diszi) versucht. Meinetwegen lass ich das PVP bleiben oder aber ich übe mich weiter darin. Wie auch immer, ich bin kein evil fighter of doom and destruction. Aber was nicht ist... 

Naja, das reicht wohl fürs Erste... Wer mag schon zu lange Texte O.o
Schreibt mir!

/winken

Bansheecry


!!!!! Ich habe jetzt jemanden gefunden, der mit mir spielt... Vielen Dank an alle, die sich gemeldet haben.^^ !!!!!


----------



## Blizzlike (15. Februar 2011)

Ich suche jemanden, den ich werben kann.
Mein Name ist Andreas und ich bin 17 Jahre alt.
Wie oben schon geschrieben suche ich jemanden den ich anwerben kann.

Was ich euch bieten kann:
- Ich bin häufig online
- Ich bin nett (und reagiere nicht genervt auf Fragen)
- Ich spiele seit einigen Jahren WoW, und kann euch alles erklären
- Ihr habt eine freie Auswahl, auf welchen Realm ihr wollt und welche Fraktion ihr spielen wollt
- Ein Startkapital von 1.000 Gold, wenn wir auf Rexxar anfangen (dabei ist es mir egal wo wir den Char machen, nur auf Rexxar ist mein Main der Geld hat^^)

Kommunikation kann über Chat / ICQ / Skype erfolgen, wie ihr wünscht.
Wenn ihr Interesse habt meldet euch doch per privater Nachricht bei mir.

Ich hoffe, wir hören voneinander 

Lg, Blizzlike


----------



## YannickLL (16. Februar 2011)

Hallo!
erstmal zu meiner Person ich heiße Yannick bin 18 jahre alt und derzeit in einer Ausbildung..
Zurzeit bin ich leider krankgeschrieben (schon etwas länger:/)und habe daher eigentlich viel Zeit für WoW 
Ich möchte mich gerne werben lassen von jemanden hier und der Account wird dann auch mein neuer Main Account das heißt für euch das Mount und Freimonat
Den Key stelle ich natürlich!
Spielzeit ist eigentlich von Sonntag Abend bis Freitag Mittag und da dann nicht zu wenig
leider geht es nicht anders!
Was ich von euch erwarte:
Alter 18+
Gold für Taschen Ausbildung etc.
Wenn möglich auch nach level 60 noch weiter zulvln
Realm ist mir eigentlich egal Fraktion auch Allianz +
ein gut besiedelter Realm ist natürlich von vorteil
falls ihr noch Fragen habt oder so dann schreibt mir einfach eine Nachricht 

MFG Yannick


----------



## TheNew (17. Februar 2011)

Halle Buffed User, ich suche jemanden zum Werben

*Das biete ich:*

WoW Erfahrung . 4 Jahre
Hohe Aktivität
Gold für Reittiere und Ausrüstung
Eine Gilde für 10% Extra EP noch dazu
Jeden tag fast mehr wie 4-12 Stunden Online 
Level 85 Mage und Hunter und viele andere Klassen gemischt zwischen level 4 und 70 auf dem server *Ambossar*

Wenn der erste monat vorbei ist gibts eine Gamekarte von mir.

Was ihr braucht: Nen Classic Key

Pls pn an mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## InAkive (17. Februar 2011)

Hallo liebe Buff usere.

ich Suche einen der mich Wirbt und der auch mit mir bis 85 levelt. Es macht ja kein sinn nur bis lv 60 zu leveln was man in 3 Tagen schafft^^.
Ich habe einen eigen TS, also falls du in einer Gilde bist, einen TS server könnte ich anbieten ^^

Zu Mir .
Name:InAktive^^
Alter 16
Wohnort NRW.

Ich würde gerne einen Worgen spielen, bei der Klasse weiß ich es noch nicht.

Zu Dir.
Du solltes so 16+ sein.
Lange WOW spielen.
Allinaz spielen.
Auf einem Recht vollem Server.

Bei Interesse schreib mir eine PM oder add mich ICQ 153085


----------



## HonkyBongo (20. Februar 2011)

Hallo liebe buffed User,

ich bin Pierre und suche jemanden den ich werben kann..

ich biete langejahre Erfahrung 
besitze zwei 85er  (Magier und Krieger)  ,  einen 80er Todesritter und mehrere kleine 

genug Freizeit habe ich auch  damit kann ich  mit Dir  von Level 1 bis 85  durchspielen ^^   
TS und Skype besitze ich auch   und  da ich sehr nett und für alle Fragen offen bin 
sollte es kein Problem sein   das wir  uns verstehen ^^

Realm, Klasse und Volk  könnt ihr euch aussuchen   .. ich lasse da gern mit mir reden ^^

Unterwegs kann ich euch auch mit diversen Mitteln wie Gold und sonstigen Zeug unterstützen wenn wir auf dem Server Blackhand  auf Allianz Seite anfangen  .... 
auf einem anderem Server  würde das dann natürlich nicht der Fall sein ^^


da ich denke mal paar informationen vergessen habt   .. meldet euch einfach per  PM

ich freu mich auf  ^^  bis dahin 
tschüüs


----------



## TheNew (21. Februar 2011)

TheNew schrieb:


> Halle Buffed User, ich suche jemanden zum Werben
> 
> *Das biete ich:*
> 
> ...



Suche immer noch. Falls jemand bis 85 mit mir levelt bekommt er noch 10k Gold oben drauf...


----------



## DerLurian (22. Februar 2011)

Hallo Liebe Comunity
Ich suche einen der mit mir in World of Warcraft "Werb einen Freund" macht und der dann auch mit mir Spielt (Geschichte folgt)
Es kann auch eine Weibliche Person sein, da die sich ja eh zeit lassen mit Leveln und dann geht das auch etwas Organisierter
Ich habe mit WoW angefangen als BC gestartet ist ,und aufgehört habe ich 1 Woche nach dem Erscheinen von Cataclysm (Geschichte folgt)

Geschichte:
Ich habe schon mal "Werb einen Freund" gemacht, nur war dieser ***** zu Faul mit mir zu spielen. Im klär Text ich durfte die Ganzen Quest machen und der ist dann mit seinem Char immer umgelogt und dann hat er mit mir die Quest abgegeben. Der Hat keienen Finger gekrümmt und ist denn noch (nur schon viel zu viel) 50 geworden.
Deswegen habe ich auch mit WoW aufgehört.

Worauf hätte ich in WoW am meisten Lust.
Ich würde gerne auf einem RP-PvE Server spielen, da es auf solchen servern noch recht normale Namen gibt und nicht z.B StarKiller, HarryPotter usw. gibt. Außerdem herscht auf solchem Servern noch normaler Ton und da ist nicht jedes Wort Noob, lo usw.
Als Fraktion würde ich gerne die Horde nehemen (Blutig und voller Kriegslust^^)
Die Klasse die ich nehemen würde ist.
Paladin (Als tank oder DD)
Krieger (Nur DD)
Jäger 

Wann würde ich gerne Anfangen
Ich würde am liebsten im März anfangen, da habe ich genung Geld für alle Erweiterungen  und dann ist da noch Karnevall wo ich 5 Tage lang keien Schule habe .

Wenn ihr lust und Zeit habt dies mit mir zu tun, dann schreibt mich an per PN


----------



## Restrock (23. Februar 2011)

Moin moin liebe Buffies,

ich bin ein junger Gamer und 17 jahre jung. Ich habe vor 5.5 Jahren mit WoW angefangen und hatte dazwischen immer wieder größere Pausen. Schlussendlich habe ich kurz vor dem Release von Cata meinen Acc an einen Freund weiter gegeben. Jetzt habe ich vor kurzem einen neuen Account angefangen und suche jemanden, den ich werben kann. Mir ist egal, welches Geschlecht die Person hat, wie alt sie ist, wie viel WoW Erfahrung sie hat oder sonstiges. Worauf ich jedoch Wert lege ist eine gewisse Vernunft und eine gewisse geistige Reife. 

Wenn du Interesse hast, fahre ich mal fort, ansonsten kannst du theoretisch auch schon aufhören zu lesen.
Ich würde am liebsten mit dir auf dem Server Dun Morogh Horde spielen. Allerdings habe ich dort noch kaum Gold, weshalb ich (eher ungern) auch auf dem Server Azshara mit dir Allianz spielen würde. Auf Azshara kann ich dir einiges an Starthilfe bieten. Taschen, Startgold, Mounts, Gold zum Berufe skilln etc ist auf Azshara möglich. Auf Dun Morogh fällt da die Hilfe eher begrenzt aus.

Ich bin noch ne ganze Zeit lang Krankgeschrieben und habe deswegen ziemlich viel Zeit für WoW. Allerdings muss ich auch jetzt schon erwähnen, dass ich auch ein Reallife habe, dem ich (gerne) nachkomme. Ich bin also nur fast 24/7 vorm Rechner  

Wenn du Interesse hast, dann antworte hier, oder per PN an mich.

Liebste Grüße,
Restrock


----------



## DerLurian (23. Februar 2011)

DerLurian schrieb:


> Hallo Liebe Comunity
> Ich suche einen der mit mir in World of Warcraft "Werb einen Freund" macht und der dann auch mit mir Spielt (Geschichte folgt)
> Es kann auch eine Weibliche Person sein, da die sich ja eh zeit lassen mit Leveln und dann geht das auch etwas Organisierter
> Ich habe mit WoW angefangen als BC gestartet ist ,und aufgehört habe ich 1 Woche nach dem Erscheinen von Cataclysm (Geschichte folgt)
> ...



Suche immer noch und bitte keine PvP spieler


----------



## Schogos (23. Februar 2011)

Hallo, ich bin ein aktiver netter Spieler und suche jemanden den ich werben kann, oder zumindest jemanden mit dem ich zusammen irgendwo neu anfangen kann, habe ca 4 Jahre Spielerfahrung und bin begeistert von PvP und PvE, ich kann Neulingen viele Infos und Tipps geben...eigentlich suche ich nur einen Neuanfang auf einem schönen Server, aber will das nicht alleine tun, freue mich über jede Anfrage


----------



## Kampy (23. Februar 2011)

Hey Leute, ich suche jemanden den ich werben kann, habe seit Classic Erfahrung mit WOW (allerdings lange Pausen dazwischen) und bin ein Mensch der eigentlich für jeden Scheiß zu haben ist und auch gerne für Spontanes offen ist. 

Was ich euch biete?

- WOW-Erfahrung
- Leveln bis 85 (kein Zwang )
- Gold für das Nötigste. :-)
- eine nette Gilde (mit späteren 10er/25er Runs)
- gerne auch Leveln bestimmter Klassenkombos (Heal/Tank, etc.)

Was ich von euch erwarte?

- ihr besitzt einen Classic-Key
- ihr seid aktiv und hört nach 60 nicht auf. ^^
- Realm Lordaeron
- Fraktion bestenfalls Horde, Allianz geht natürlich auch. 


Ihr könnt Totalanfänger oder Veteranen sein, ich nehme alles. 

Regards


----------



## InAkive (24. Februar 2011)

hört sich gut an


----------



## Trolliprinz (26. Februar 2011)

Hallöchen,

ich habe jetzt bestimmt 2 Jahre keine WoW mehr gespielt, habe BC noch angefangen. Da sich meine Gilde zerstritten hatte hab ich aufgehört.

Jetzt habe ich mit meinem 62er Paladin wieder angefangen zu spielen.

Ich spiele auf dem Rexxar Server.

Zu meiner Person,  ich bin 26 Jahre alt.
Habe nicht viel Raiderfahrung.

Bräuchte jemanden der mich ein bisschen an der Hand nimmt.
Finde mich irgendwie nicht mehr richtig zu recht in WoW.

Grüße Trolliprinz


----------



## Linostar (27. Februar 2011)

Hallo liebe buffed.de Community,

ich suche jemand der in World of Warcraft mal reinschnuppern möchte, oder neu anfangen möchte.
Spiele auf seiten der Allianz auf einem Normalen Server.
Gegen Horde habe ich allerdings auch nichts 

Was ich euch bieten kann:
- Über 3 Jahre Erfahrung
- Hilfe bei Klassenfragen
- Quests oder ähnliches
- große Taschen
- Gold für die Reittierausbildung
- Die 60%, 100%, 150% Reitttierausbildung
- Gold für das 60%, 100% Reittier und 150% Flugtier
- 300% Exp bis LvL 60(dank Werbt einem Freund) 

Habe zusätzlich Teamspeak 3 und Skype(Kein muss)


Was solltet ihr haben?
- Spass an Rollenspielen oder die Interesse rein zu schnuppern
- Humor 
- Die Keys für das Spiel selber besorgen



Freu mich auf dich 
Lino


----------



## Schantie (27. Februar 2011)

hi linostar ich hätte vllt lust dazu


----------



## Ronko91 (2. März 2011)

Huhu,

Da ich mich entschlossen wieder mit Wow anzufangen suche ich 1-3 Leute für einen Neuanfang als Goblin oder Worgen
Den Server usw kann man ja besprechen falls jemand Lust hat kann er mich unter icq adden : 624955244

P.s. bitte niemand unter 16 danke


----------



## saheri (7. März 2011)

*Hallo Buffed Gemeinde* (:

*Ich würde mich gerne in WoW werben lassen.* Ich habe vor, mit meinem Levelpartner dann in WoW hemeinsam die neue alte Welt zu entdecken (:
*Ich besitze bereits eine Gamecard, BC Key, Wotlk Key und Cataclysm Key!
*
Nun suche ich jemanden, der mich wirbt. Leider ist mir momentan das Geld ausgegangen und ich kann nicht wieder neu anfangen zu spielen. Daher suche ich jemanden, der mich wirbt und mir den WoW Classic Key schenkt/stellt. Sobald dies geschehen ist, werde ich meine Gamecard aktivieren und ihr bekommt dadurch *einen Monat gratis + die RAKETE*. Sobald wir erfolgreich auf Level 60 sind, werde ich die BC aktivieren. Wenn wir dann Level 70 sind werde ich WOTLK aktivieren und bei Stufe 80 dann Cata 
Ich habe mir das BattleChest gekauft aber der Classic Key wurde anscheinend schon verwendet, was mir schleierhaft ist, warum. Ich habe schon beim Blizzard Support angerufen aber die können mir da auch nicht helfen und ich sollte mir einen neuen Key kaufen -.-

*Zu mir:*
- 21 Jahre
- 4 Jahre WoW erfahrung
- Sehr aktiv
- Nett/Freundlich
- Fraktion und Server sind mir egal

*Zu euch:*
- Alter egal
- Vielleicht etwas WoW Erfahrung, ist aber nicht unbedingt nötig
- Aktiv solltet ihr schon einigermaßen sein, nicht nur 1 mal die Woche on sein.
- Ebenfalls Nett und Freundlich
- Einen Classic Key für mich haben 


Wenn ich euer Interesse geweckt haben soll, schreibt mir eine Nachricht hier bei Buffed und ich werde euch antworten (:
Bei weiteren Fragen, stellt sie einfach.

Lg


----------



## Ragoons (7. März 2011)

Hallo
ich würde gerne auf dem Server 'Destromath' einen neuen Twink erstellen und leveln. Dafür suche ich jemanden, den ich werben kann.

Ich biete:
-Viel Erfahrung beim Leveln (habe 3 80iger und paar twinks)
-Viel Zeit (mehrere Stunden am Tag)
-Genug Geld für Ausbildung, Rüstung, Taschen, Mounts etc
-Viel Geduld und Ausdauer
-Auf Stufe 60 ca 1000-2000g Startgold

Ich erwarte:
-Das ihr nicht einfach abhaut
-Spaß am Spiel

Kontaktiert mich per PN oder ICQ (466-082-797)

mfg Ragoons


----------



## Phribos (7. März 2011)

Werbung in eigener Sache


----------



## saheri (7. März 2011)

*



			Hallo Buffed Gemeinde
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

*


> (:
> 
> *Ich würde mich gerne in WoW werben lassen.* Ich habe vor, mit meinem Levelpartner dann in WoW hemeinsam die neue alte Welt zu entdecken (:
> *Ich besitze bereits eine Gamecard, BC Key, Wotlk Key und Cataclysm Key!
> ...



push


----------



## HonkyBongo (8. März 2011)

saheri schrieb:


> *
> 
> push
> *


*


look in your  " Postfach "   ;D*


----------



## Rockt (8. März 2011)

Hey suche jemand zum Werben, für Mounts und reiten und alles bezahle ich

Desweitern gebe ich euch ein bisschen gold in die tasche wenn dass alles gut verläuft 

Gespielt wird auf meinen Server der Fraktion Allianz

freue mich auf eure anfragen


Schreibt mir in Buffed einfach eine Nachricht


----------



## InAkive (8. März 2011)

Hallo liebe com,
Ich suche einen der mit mir ein Co-LP zu WoW macht. Dafür suche ich einen den Ich werben kann oder der mich wirbt.
Ihr sollte min. 16 jahre alt sein und lust auf dieses Let´s Play

Name :InAktive
Server mir egal only PvE
Fraktion die ich spielen möchte 
Klasse:Jäger ,schurke oder Paladin
Alter :16


----------



## huhuhaha (9. März 2011)

Hi, 

ich suche jemanden den ich werben kann und der heute oder morgen wirklich power-lvln möchte ich zahle mounts, taschen ect + 200g Startgold 

Fraktion: Allianz

Skype oder Ts - Pflicht 

pm me 

18+ wäre n1 und nacht/e durchmachen


----------



## Symbra24 (13. März 2011)

ich suche jemanden der mit mir auf einem rp-pve server twinken will...

fraktion is mir egal...mag irgendwo neuanfangen und so wenigstens nen bissl spass haben mit ausrücsten und so...

bitte nur 25+ mit skype...und jemand der sich net namen wie deathknight, killerkeks oder muhcuh gibt.

ich selbst bin 28 und weiblich...

wer lust hat melden....


----------



## UrbanDragon (15. März 2011)

Guten morgen Symbra24:
Erste Anmerkung - registriert 2008 - ein Beitrag bis 2011 
Aber wie hast du es geschafft von 2008 bis heute den Levelsprung von 24 auf 28 zu schaffen?
Ja, ok...war ne dumme Anmerkung, aber ich habe gerade gute Laune und wollte nach dem Geheimnis von deinen powerleveling fragen.

Da du ein rp-pve Server suchst, wirst du dort weniger auf Namen wie Killerkeks deatchcombo inyourface treffen 
Und falls doch, ein Ticket schafft immer Abhilfe.

Mich intressieren noch die Startgebiete der Goblins(Horde) und allgemein die Allianz, war noch nie "da drüben"

Mach einen konstuktiven Vorschlag und du hast ein mate für die ersten 20 Level...und vll. auch mehr.


----------



## _Kampfkeks_ (15. März 2011)

Heyho,
*Ich* (19 Jahre, Männlich, sehr aktiv) suche jemanden der lust hat mit mir gemeinsam durch Azeroth zu questen. 

Mein Heimatserver ist *Perenolde (PvE)*, ich spiele auf der Seite der *Allianz*   , bin allerdings auch anderen Servern (PvE *oder* PvP) oder einem Übertritt zur *Horde*   gegenüber nicht abgeneigt. 

Sollten wir auf Perenolde durchstarten wollen, sorge ich selbstverständlich dafür, dass uns das Gold nicht ausgeht  

Meine Wunsch-Klassen währen Magier, Jäger oder Schamane. 
Welche Klasse du spielen möchtest, bleibt selbst verständlich dir überlassen. 

Meine einzigen Vorraussetzungen an dich währen, dass du mindestens 16 Jahre alt bist, einigermaßen aktiv bist und über TS verfügst.


Na, lust? Wenn ja, melde dich bitte bei mir per PM


----------



## HonkyBongo (15. März 2011)

_Kampfkeks_ schrieb:


> Heyho,
> *Ich* (19 Jahre, Männlich, sehr aktiv) suche jemanden der lust hat mit mir gemeinsam durch Azeroth zu questen.
> 
> Mein Heimatserver ist *Perenolde (PvE)*, ich spiele auf der Seite der *Allianz*   , bin allerdings auch anderen Servern (PvE *oder* PvP) oder einem Übertritt zur *Horde*   gegenüber nicht abgeneigt.
> ...






du hast Post ^^


----------



## Fri (16. März 2011)

Tag zusammen,
ich suche jmd den ich werben kann, da ich für meine Gilde rerollen möchte aber keine Lust habe mich zum ~10ten Mal durch die lowlvl gebiete zu quälen.

Was ich(18 jahre, männlich) mitbringe:
- fast 5 jahre WoW(PvE)Erfahrung
- Gold für Mounts, Taschen etc. (da ich nicht grad ein Millionär bin bleiben teurere sachen wie Epic-Fliegn, Northrend-Fliegn an euch hängen)
- SEHR viel Zeit
- nette Persönlichkeit
- offen für Fragen, falls du Neueinsteiger bist
- 10% BonusXp durch meine Gilde

Was du mitbringen musst:
- viel Zeit...vorallem viel Zeit am Stück
- Spaß am Spiel und vorallem Spaß daran lange am Stück zu spielen 
- den Aktivierungskey
- Alter bitte 16+ , Geschlecht ist mir egal 
- Humor is ganz wichtig!!

Los gehn solls Montag 21.3. abends irgendwann (die genauen Zeiten muss man dann noch abklären)
Ziel ist es möglichst schnell Lv60 zu erreichen, danach könne wir gerne weiterhin zusammenquesten, wenn du aber sagt du möchtet es dann lieber ruhiger angehen lassen ist dass kein Problem ich werde jedoch nicht auf dich warten.
Achja, ich werde einen Priester spielen. Deine Klasse ist mir eigentlich egal jedoch würde sich natürlich anbieten etwas Melee/Tank-mäßiges zu spielen da dadurch das Lvltempo nocheinmal erhöht werden dürfte.

Wer Interesse hat einfach per Pn oder ICQ450736015 (bitte in die anfrage reinschreibn dass hierum geht)


----------



## Kasmaldir (17. März 2011)

Moin moin, 
Ich suche jemanden, der mit mir WoW spielt. Egal ob auch Neuanfänger oder schon alteingesessener WoWler, hauptsache nett 
*
Ich würde mich dann werben lassen* und auf einem Server deiner Wahl anfangen. (Wobei mir PvE am liebsten ist)
Ob Horde oder Allianz ist mir ziemlich egal, ich werde mit beidem zurechtkommen ^^

Ein wenig zu meiner Person:
Ich bin weiblich, 20, und mache unter dem Namen Kasmi das Internet unsicher. WoW ist Neuland für mich, aber MMORPGs allgemein nicht. Also sollte der Einstieg auch nicht wirklich schwer sein.
Meine Online Zeiten variieren ein wenig, sind aber meistens zwischen 15:00 und 23:00 Uhr. (Wobei ich aus persöhnlichen Gründen jeden Mittwoch und Sonntag von ca 15:00 bis 16:00 Uhr weg bin)

Was ich von dir erwarte:
Freundlichkeit und Humor (nicht nur mir gegenüber... ich hab schon Leute erlebt, die nett zu mir waren und andere wie Dreck behandelt haben. Mit solchen will ich nichts zu tun haben >.>)
Das du nicht nach 2 Tagen kein Bock mehr hast :/ (Nein, nach einer Woche abhauen ist auch nicht besser)
also: am liebsten eine längerfristige Levelpartnerschaft (Ich hab jetzt irgendwie kein besseres Wort gefunden O.o Soll also heißen: Ich würd gern mit dir leveln, die Welt erkunden, in Instanzen gehen etc..)
Dinge wie Taschen und Gold müssen nicht sein, aber ich werde nicht dazu nein sagen, wenn du es anbietest xD
außerdem würde ich mir wünschen, dass du keinen Hang zu Namen viel H4xx3dK11l0r und dergleichen hast...

Ich denke ich werde einen Heiler spielen, ich habe in anderen MMORPGs immer sehr viel Spaß damt gehabt.
Die Keys hole ich mir selbstverständlich selbst und immer rechtzeitig.

Bei Interesse schreibt einfach eine PM. 
Ich freu mich ^^

Mit lieben Grüßen
Kasmi


EDIT: Vielen Dank für die zahlreichen PMs und entschuldigt, dass ich nicht jedem persöhnlich geantwortet habe. Ich bin nun geworben und mache Azeroth unsicher. Vielleicht sieht man sich mal


----------



## CHUCKdrBIBER (18. März 2011)

closed


----------



## JonnyDoe (19. März 2011)

Moin Moin, Mitspieler 

Ich suche Jemanden der noch nicht in den Geschmack kam, oder vielleicht wieder anfangen will zu spielen und sich von mir werben lassen will (:

Natürlich bieten sich einige Vorzüge durch das gemeinsame Spielen mit, mir die da wäre..
-Startgold durch meine 85er (sofern auf dem Realm Malygos-PvE gespielt wird)
-Mount-, Flug-, Reit- und Berufskosten gehen auf mich (siehe oben)
-3Jahre Spielerfahrung
-flexible Spielzeit
-Transportmöglichkeit durch bereits vorhandene Reitrakete (:
-Gildenlevel 14, sofern du dir nicht deine eigene Gilde suchen willst ;D

Was du mitbringen solltest..
-Spaß beim Spiel
-TS oder Skype wäre von Vorteil, ist allerdings kein muss (:
-Humor und Sinn für Sarkasmus  
-Was du spielen willst überlasse Ich dir, aber lass dir sagen das Ich keinen Heiler spiele >.> (Ich will ja nicht das Jemand da drauf geht)
-Erfahrung ist kein Muss, aber dennoch ein Plus


Na, interessiert ?
Dann schick mir doch einfach eine PM und vielleicht questen wir uns ja dann in naher Zukunft zusammen durch Azeroth (:


----------



## Frayvel (23. März 2011)

Guten Abend!
Ich (17 Jahre, bald 18 männlich) möchte mich werben lassen.
Server und Fraktion sind mir relativ egal nur sollte es kein zu ausgestorbener Server sein!
Schreibt mir bei Interesse eine PN aber bitte mehr als "bist du noch zu haben lol". 

Grüße Frayvel


----------



## 92t1m (24. März 2011)

Hallo Leute!

Ich bin seit einer Woche mit meinem Abitur fertig und habe nun meinen alten Account reaktiviert. 

Ich möchte einen neuen Twink spielen und suche einen netten Gefährten, *den ich werben kann*, um zusammen schneller zu leveln.

Ich habe folgenden Server vorgesehen: Blackmoore

bevorzugte Fraktion: Horde

Falls Du Interesse hast, schreib mich doch einfach mal an.

Grüße


----------



## Voldemôrd (25. März 2011)

-schon wen gefunden-


----------



## snimpf (25. März 2011)

Hallo.
Nach wirklich langer WoW Abwesenheit hat mich in letzter Zeit wieder eine sehr große Lust auf das Spiel gepackt und ich möchte einen Wiedereinstieg versuchen. Dafür suche ich jemanden, der mich werben würde, da so das Ganze bestimmt etwas mehr Spaß beim Leveln noch macht und man schon ein paar Kontakte knüpfen kann.
Ich habe mal bis Wotlk gespielt, aber relativ schnell danach aufgehört, sprich auch länger nicht gespielt, es gab sicherlich neben dem Addon einige Neuerungen.
Daher wäre es schön, wenn derjenige schon viel Erfahrung hat bzw. auch schon in Cataclysm spielt. Wenn dieser eine Gilde oder Gold oder was es noch so gibt, bieten könnte, fände ich das ebenfalls sehr gut.
Ich habe zur Zeit kein WoW, aber man kann sich glaube ich den Client runterladen und dann die Keys kaufen oder wie wird das beim Werben gemacht ?
Dazu würde ich gern Horde spielen, da ich früher viel Allianz gespielt habe, nur mal kurz einen Hordler bis 70.
Sonst zu mir: Bin 19 Jahre, Student, komme aus Dortmund. Ich kann die Spielzeit so natürlich relativ frei gestalten, aber bin jetzt auch nicht nur am Pc 

Würde mich über Antworten freuen


----------



## kstorm (29. März 2011)

Hi Leute!

Ich suche auf diesem weg jemanden der mich wirbt.
Bin 28 jahre alt und habe schon einiges an wow erfahrung
Möchte nun gerne neu anfangen.
PvP server , fraktion horde.

Hoffe jemanden zu finden....


----------



## Zukane (3. April 2011)

Hi 

ich suche jemanden den ich werben kann.


Was ich biete:

- ca 3 Stunden pro Tag Zeit (am Wochenende deutlich mehr)
- Gold für Mounts etc (falls ihr auf bestimmten Server spielt
- Geistige Reife
- Über 4 Jahre Erfahrung mit WoW
- Teamspeak 3 Server, Skype



Was ihr haben solltet:

- Anständiges Verhalten
- mindestens eine Stunde pro Tag Zeit oder zweimal pro Woche 
- Skype oder Teamspeak 3 bzw andere Sprachchats


----------



## Hugo2000 (4. April 2011)

Hallo zusammen,​wir von Gerophima wollen ein Let's Play starten. Doch leider ist es zu 2 etwas langweilig und langwierig. Deshalb suchen wir 2 weitere die wir werben können.​​Wir bieten:​Freundliches Verhalten​Außergewöhnlichen Humor​Youtube​Skype​Gute Onlinezeiten​Einen Key (Habe noch einen Classic Key rumliegen)​​​Was erwarten wir:​Freundliches Verhalten​Humor​Zeit / Durchhalten​Skype​Key (einen hab ich noch)​​Wir würden uns sehr freuen wenn wir bald mit diesem einzigartigem Projekt starten können. Wenn ihr uns erst kennen lernen wollt. Könnt ihr mich anschreiben oder schaut auf Youtube.​​Mfg​Gerophima​​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Frayvel (5. April 2011)

Guten Abend!

Ich suche nach wie vor jemanden der mich wirbt!
Die Person sollte nett sein, viel Zeit und Geduld mitbringen und vorallem: Server und Fraktion vorschlagen 
Am liebsten hät ich nen Server auf dem viel los ist, aber ich bin sehr flexibel!
Bitte schickt mir ne PM mit mehr Infos/für mehr Infos!

Grüße Frayvel! =)


----------



## Hugo2000 (8. April 2011)

Hallo,
kommst du wieder [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]*Frayvel *[/font]? Wenn nicht suchen wir wieder einen.


Edit: Suchen ein neuen, kann dann sofort los gehen ;D


----------



## Irjana (16. April 2011)

Suche eine Art "Feierabend Gilde" auf Blackhand (Horde).


*Zu mir:*

- Main auf 85
- einige Twinks
-18+ RL
- spaß am Spiel
- schicht Arbeit sollte kein Problem darstellen
- einige Stunden Zeit am Tag (am WE natürlich mehr)​

*was wünsche ich mir:*

- Member 18+
- keine Pros oder 24/7
- kein geflame
- auch mal nen Fehler akzeptieren
- ab und an nen Raid

*klasse währe:*

- TS3
- eigene HP (Forum)​


----------



## PhilippPower (17. April 2011)

Suche jemand zum Werben


Was ich biete:
2 Jahre Erfahrung
Geistige Reife
Startgold
Erfahrung zum schnellen Leveln
Gemeinsames Questen

Was ich Suche:
Allianzler
Server Gilneas
Spaß am Spiel
am tag etwa 2-3 stunden Zeit zum leveln

Eventuell wird uns auch meine Gilde durch instanzen ziehen. Aber die meiste Zeit würde ich gerne questen und Dungeons besuchen um noch etwas von der neuen/alten Welt zu erleben.

Kontakt per ICQ:471676635 oder auch per PN meldet euch falls ihr interesse habt.​


----------



## Hugo2000 (18. April 2011)

Suchen noch einen zum werben, damit das 4er Projekt los gehen kann. Skype sollte vorhanden sein.
Soll ein Let's Play werden. Kann dann sofort los gehen.

Mfg
Gerophima


----------



## M3g4s (18. April 2011)

Die neugegründete Hordengilde "Kashmir" auf dem Server Forscherliga sucht weitere Mitglieder!

Du hast suchst eine nette Gilde, mit der du auch im Raidcontent vorankommst, wo der Spaß aber im Vordergrund steht? Dann bist du bei uns genau richtig! 
Wir suchen für unseren Raid hauptsächlich:

 1 Kriegertank 

 1 Hexer 

 1 Mage 

 1 Shamyheiler 





Wenn du eine andere Klasse spielst aber trotzdem Interesse an der Gilde hast, lässt sich natürlich darüber reden. Wir haben vor, unseren Raid nach einem Rotationsprinzip aufzubauen, sodass wir eventuell trotzdem Platz für dich haben.




All dies trifft auf dich zu? Dann besuch doch unsere Homepage unter http://kashmir-guild.jimdo.com/ oder meld dich Ingame bei Salfamur oder Krashoc! Wir freuen drauf, von euch zu hören!


----------



## Hugo2000 (18. April 2011)

[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Hallo zusammen[/font][font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif],[/font]​[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]wir von Gerophima wollen ein Let's Play starten. Doch leider ist es zu 2 etwas langweilig und langwierig. Deshalb suchen wir 2 weitere die wir werben können.[/font]​[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]​[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Wir bieten[/font][font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]:[/font]​[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Freundliches Verhalten[/font]​[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Außergewöhnlichen Humor[/font]​[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Youtube[/font]​[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Skype[/font]​[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Gute Onlinezeiten[/font]​[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]
[/font]​[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Was erwarten wir:[/font]​[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Freundliches Verhalten[/font]​[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Humor[/font]​[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Zeit / Durchhalten[/font]​[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Skype[/font]​[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Key[/font]​[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]
Wir würden uns sehr freuen wenn wir bald mit diesem einzigartigem Projekt starten können. Wenn ihr uns erst kennen lernen wollt. Könnt ihr mich anschreiben oder schaut auf Youtube.
Mfg Gerophima



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/font]​


----------



## RitschiRitsch (18. April 2011)

*Hallöchen,

Ich suche jemanden, wie der Titel schon sagt, den ich für World of Warcraft werben könnte.
Ich habe einen Lvl 85 Paladin mit Epix Gear und eine Top Gilde, die Lvl 22 ist und noch Spieler aufnimmt! Dieser Paladin und die Gilde befinden sich auf dem Realm: Aegwynn und gehören der Allianz an.

Mein Mitspieler sollte, wenn es geht, das ganze mit mir durchziehen.
Also bis Level 85 Leveln. Eventuel noch mehr als einen Charackter hochspielen.
Der Mitspieler sollte, wenns geht, nicht zu aufdringlich sein, kein kleines Kind sein und schon etwas Skill in WoW haben. Natürlich sollte er auch unter der Woche und am Wochenende online sein und nicht nur einmal die Woche.

Bin für sehr vieles offen.
Ich bin sehr oft zu erreichen. Und fast jeden Tag mindestens einmal am Computer.

Es ist natürlich auch möglich, wenn mehrere Leute Lust hätten. Da ich geplant habe, zum Schluss Instanzen zu machen und Raiden zu gehen, eventuel auch ein wenig PvP, ist es auch gut, wenn man schonmal eine Gruppe zusammen bekäme.

Wenn ihr Interesse habt und mit mir Kontakt aufnehmen wollt, dann findet ihr mich in folgenden Chatprogrammen:
Icq: 364098516
Skype: ritschistoast oder SuperRitschi
E-Mail: richi_lifa@web.de

Ich hoffe, es findet sich ein Mitspieler!

-- Greez Ritschi*


----------



## Cheer (18. April 2011)

Hallo,

ich suche jemanden der mir eine Rolle der Auferstehung senden kann, damit ich wieder mal 10 Tage reinschnuppern kann.

Dennis.Langhof@googlemail.com

LG


----------



## ¥ΛЯ (18. April 2011)

Cheer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich suche jemanden der mir eine Rolle der Auferstehung senden kann, damit ich wieder mal 10 Tage reinschnuppern kann.



Hab dir gerade eine gesendet. Viel Spaß damit


----------



## Cheer (18. April 2011)

Danke, leider musste ich nun feststellen, dass man nur Classic Accounts reaktivieren kann... somit ist die Rolle für 99,9% aller Spieler total sinnlos...




Trotzdem danke =)


----------



## Cantharion (19. April 2011)

-----Habe jemand gefunden-----


----------



## PhilippPower (20. April 2011)

Suche jemand zum Werben


Was ich biete:
2 Jahre Erfahrung
Geistige Reife
Startgold
Erfahrung zum schnellen Leveln
Gemeinsames Questen

Was ich Suche:
Allianzler
Server Gilneas
Spaß am Spiel
am tag etwa 2-3 stunden Zeit zum leveln

Eventuell wird uns auch meine Gilde durch instanzen ziehen. Aber die meiste Zeit würde ich gerne questen und Dungeons besuchen um noch etwas von der neuen/alten Welt zu erleben.

Kontakt per ICQ:471676635 oder auch per PN meldet euch falls ihr interesse habt.


----------



## Cantharion (20. April 2011)

Suche immernoch jemanden und würde gerne morgen starten.
Post siehe weiter oben.


----------



## Janisch (22. April 2011)

Suche jemanden der mich wirbt zwecks Neuanfang.

Das bringe ich mit:
- 5 1/2 Jahre WoW Erfahrung
- geistige Reife
- Skype und eigenen TS-Server
- Ausdauer
- manchmal etwas verrückt :>

Du solltest
- ebenfalls einige WoW Erfahrung mitbringen
- zwischen 18 und 25 Jahre alt sein
*- gerne im Voice reden*
- aktiv spielen(sehr gern *auch* im Abendbereich etwas länger)
- interessiert sein am gemeinsamen weiterspielen auch nach der 60er Grenze(vorallem auch später dann im Highlevelbereich)

Du solltest *nicht*:
- außschließlich geil auf die Rakete sein
- *an einen 3-7 Tage Raid gebunden sein*
- zum lachen in den Keller gehen
- Namen bevorzugen die 'merkwürdig' sind (die ganze Death, Shadow, Killer- Nummer)

Ob du nun deinen Heimatserver bevorzugst oder auch komplett neu anfangen willst, ist mir relativ egal 
Falls du auf deinem Heimatserver bleiben möchtest, solltest du für das nötigste sorgen (Taschen, Bodenmounts usw.)

Ich würde einen Schurken oder Feral spielen wollen und bevorzuge die Horde. Soll aber nicht heißen, dass sich Allianzler die sich durch meinen Post angesprochen fühlen nicht melden dürfen!

Schreibt mir eine PM und begründet bitte warum wir auf einer Wellenlänge sein könnten!

Gruß
Jan(isch)

---* Hab mittlerweile jemanden gefunden. Vielen Dank für die PMs! ---*


----------



## RaidenDE (23. April 2011)

Ich suche einen Netten Hordler für einen Neu anfange.
Ich würde gerne geworben werden.

Was bringe ich mit.
- 4 1/2 Jahre WoW erfahrung . ( BC Raid 100% WoltK Raid 20%^^)
-Skype oder TS3
- ein alter von 16 Jahren
-Viel Interesse an Raid´s
-Lern bereit-

Du musst mit bringen.
-Interesse
-Zeit für das Leveln
-eine Gilde
-Skype oder Ts


Ich würde gerne einen Holy Pala spielen , da ich einfach sehr gut mit heilen zurecht komme. Dabei wäre es schön wenn er/sie einen Tank spielen würden.
Ich würde gerne mit dir auch denn Char auf 85 Bringen. Start gold und Taschen sind nicht notwendig.
Ich würde ganz gerne auf eine PvE server spielen , was ganz cool wäre ist wenn du auf eine RP-PvE server spielen würdes ,da es auf solchen servern immer noch leute gibt die anstendige namen haben.

PROBLEM:
So jetzt komm ein kleines Probelem ich habe zwar schon eien 60 Tage GameTime aber ich habe keinen Classic Key . Es wäre echt schon ,wenn sie mir einen STellen könnten .

MFG:Raiden


----------



## RitschiRitsch (24. April 2011)

*Push 
Btw. Suche nur einen, nicht mehrere^^ Bitte melden. Und wenns wichtig ist, bin 17 Jahre alt, also schon reif genug, um dieses Spiel zu spielen 
- Greez*



> *Hallöchen,
> 
> Ich suche jemanden, wie der Titel schon sagt, den ich für World of Warcraft werben könnte.
> Ich habe einen Lvl 85 Paladin mit Epix Gear und eine Top Gilde, die Lvl 22 ist und noch Spieler aufnimmt! Dieser Paladin und die Gilde befinden sich auf dem Realm: Aegwynn und gehören der Allianz an.
> ...


----------



## Linostar (24. April 2011)

Hallo liebe buffed.de Community,

ich suche jemand der in World of Warcraft mal reinschnuppern möchte, oder neu anfangen möchte.
Spiele auf seiten der Allianz auf einem Normalen Server.
Gegen Horde habe ich allerdings auch nichts 

Was ich euch bieten kann:
- Über 3 Jahre Erfahrung
- Hilfe bei Klassenfragen
- Quests oder ähnliches
- große Taschen
- Gold für die Reittierausbildung
- Die 60%, 100%, 150% Reitttierausbildung
- Gold für das 60%, 100% Reittier und 150% Flugtier
- 300% Exp bis LvL 60(dank Werbt einem Freund) 

Habe zusätzlich Teamspeak 3 und Skype(Kein muss)


Was solltet ihr haben?
- Spass an Rollenspielen oder die Interesse rein zu schnuppern
- Humor 
- Die Keys für das Spiel selber besorgen



Freu mich auf dich 
Lino


----------



## Akonos (25. April 2011)

Hallo liebe Buffies,

ich suche über diesen Weg jemanden den ich werben kann. Ohne um den heißen Brei reden zu wollen, geht es mir primär um die Rakete und die dazugehörige Heldentat, doch bevor ihr jetzt denkt: Boah, der is eh nur auf das Item scharf, lest erstmal weiter.

Es geht mir primär um die Rakete, da ich nicht mit einem tollen vollen Server werben kann auf dem ich spiele und ich habe auch kein Interesse (noch nicht einmal zum twinken) diesen zu verlassen. Ich spiele seit meinem Start in der World of Warcraft auf diesem Server und über die Zeit hinweg lernte ich dort viele Leute kennen mit denen ich sehr gerne zusammen spiele. Die Seite der Allianz ist dort sowohl qualitativ als auch quantitativ hoffnungslos unterlegen (was nicht heißt, dass uns Tol Barad nie gehört).

Solltet ihr euch davon allerdings nicht abschrecken lassen und trotzdem auf dem Server spielen wollen, dann ist euch meine Hilfe und Unterstützung garantiert.

Ich biete euch:
- 5 Jahre Spielerfahrung
- Unterstützung bei Quests, Klassenfragen, o.ä.
- Erstausstattung mit Taschen und einem kleinen Startkapital
- Aufnahme in eine Lvl 25 Gilde zum Leveln (kein Raidplatz in den Stammraids)
- TS3

Zu mir:
Ich heiße Christian, bin 23 Jahre alt, Student und komme aus dem nördlichen Westerwald. Neben meinem Studium gehe ich noch arbeiten und möchte die mir daher noch zur Verfügung stehende Zeit für WoW sinnvoll und zielorientiert nutzen. Ich raide seit Anfang BC aktiv und mit der Einführung des Achievementsystems zu Beginn von WotLK dem Punktewahn verfallen. Ebenso mit der Einführung der Achievements haben wir diese für die Bereiche "Dungeons & Schlachtzüge" stets absolviert (Ruhm des Schlachtzüglers/... von Ulduar/ ...von Eiskrone, PdOK 50 Trys left, Algalon, Lich King Heroic, Der Unverwüstliche, Champion von Ulduar).

Ich erwarte von euch falls ihr auf meinem Heimatserver spielen wollt und unsere Wege sich daher kreuzen eine gewisse Reife (18 oder älter wären ganz nett, jünger aber auch möglich).

Falls ihr Interesse habt, dann meldet euch.


----------



## Linê (26. April 2011)

Hallo,

Ich suche jemanden der mir eine Rolle der Auferstehung schicken kann bzw. mir sagen kann ob das mit einen cata account überhaupt noch geht


----------



## Trez (26. April 2011)

Linê schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich suche jemanden der mir eine Rolle der Auferstehung schicken kann bzw. mir sagen kann ob das mit einen cata account überhaupt noch geht



Rolle der Auferstehung wirkt nur bei Classic-Accounts.


----------



## PhilippPower (30. April 2011)

Suche jemand zum Werben


Was ich biete:
2 Jahre Erfahrung
Geistige Reife
Startgold
Erfahrung zum schnellen Leveln
Gemeinsames Questen

Was ich Suche:
Allianzler
Server Gilneas
Spaß am Spiel
am tag etwa 2-3 stunden Zeit zum leveln

Eventuell wird uns auch meine Gilde durch instanzen ziehen. Aber die meiste Zeit würde ich gerne questen und Dungeons besuchen um noch etwas von der neuen/alten Welt zu erleben.

Kontakt per ICQ:471676635 oder auch per PN meldet euch falls ihr interesse habt.


----------



## Eisphoenix (5. Mai 2011)

Ich weiss nicht ganz genau ob das hier reinpasst, aber ich würde um einen Gefallen bitten. Mein WoW-Account ist zur Zeit inaktiv, möchte allerdings trotzdem noch mit den Leuten aus meiner Gilde reden. 
Leider habe ich die TS Adresse nicht mehr... Wäre es möglich, wenn jemand nachfragen würde und mir dann die Adresse per PN schickt? Sagt bitte einfach das "Fuyuzora" danach fragt. Danke

Server: Die Arguswacht
Fraktion: Allianz
Gilde: Legio Astartes


----------



## Frayvel (7. Mai 2011)

Guten Tag!
Suche jemanden der mich wirbt!
Addet mich in Skype "exravur" oder schreibt mir hier eine PN, um weiteres zu bereden! =)


----------



## Hugo2000 (8. Mai 2011)

Frayvel schrieb:


> Guten Tag!
> Suche jemanden der mich wirbt!
> Addet mich in Skype "exravur" oder schreibt mir hier eine PN, um weiteres zu bereden! =)



Suchst du immer noch ? xD

Naja,
wir von Gerophima (siehe Youtube) suchen wieder 2 zum werben, um eine Lustige Let's Play sowie Guide Reihe weiter zu führen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg
Roland


----------



## toslay (9. Mai 2011)

Huhu Zusammen,

ich bin auf der suche nach einem, oder mehreren, mitspielern. Für einen Neuanfang oder gemeinsames Spielen.

Es geht mir hier primär darum nette Leute zum Spielen zu finden.

Man kann sich nun einen Server suchen und sich dort mit seinen MainChars zusammenschließen.
An einem Neuanfang auf einem anderen Server wäre ich aber auch ganz und garnicht abgeneigt.

Ich hab Chars auf Seiten der Horde auf Un'Goro
          und auf Seiten der Allianz auf Arygos

Daher ist mir auch die Wahl der Fraktion recht gleich, wobei ich nun doch mehr der Horde zur Seite stehe.


Ich bringe mit:

- viel Zeit (Abends mehrere Stunden, am Wochenende deutlich mehr)
- ca. 3,5 Jahre WoW Erfahrung
- kontaktfreudigkeit
- Reden im Skype oder Ts bevorzugt


Ihr solltet mirbringen:

- Zeit (sprich, eine Stunde am Abend lohnt nicht)
- Motivation
- ebenfalls Kontaktfreudichkeit
- WoW Erfahrung ist nicht unbedingt ein muss. Ich helfe Neuanfänger auch sehr gern.
- min. 17 Jahre


Wie geschrieben, können sich auch mehrere melden, vielleicht kann man sich da ja zusammenschließen und eine "Truppe" bilden.


Erreichen könnt ihr mich im:

- ICQ: 364197863
- Skype Toslay1
- E-Mail: everthings_ends92@yahoo.de
- oder ebend per PM


Ich würde mich freuen, wenn man hier was auf die Beine stellen könnte 

LG toslay


----------



## saheri (9. Mai 2011)

*Hallo Buffed Gemeinde* (:

*Ich würde mich gerne in WoW werben lassen.* Ich habe vor, mit meinem Levelpartner dann in WoW hemeinsam die neue alte Welt zu entdecken (:
*Ich besitze bereits eine Gamecard aber das Geld ist mir ausgegangen für Classic. Sobald wir 60 erreicht haben, werde ich bis Cata ALLES kaufen 
*
Nun suche ich jemanden, der mich wirbt. Leider ist mir momentan das Geld ausgegangen und ich kann nicht wieder neu anfangen zu spielen. Daher suche ich jemanden, der mich wirbt und mir den WoW Classic Key schenkt/stellt. Sobald dies geschehen ist, werde ich meine Gamecard aktivieren und ihr bekommt dadurch *einen Monat gratis + die RAKETE*. Sobald wir erfolgreich auf Level 60 sind, werde ich die BC aktivieren. Wenn wir dann Level 70 sind werde ich WOTLK aktivieren und bei Stufe 80 dann Cata 

*Zu mir:*
- 21 Jahre
- 4 Jahre WoW erfahrung
- Sehr aktiv
- Nett/Freundlich
- Fraktion und Server sind mir egal

*Zu euch:*
- Alter egal
- Vielleicht etwas WoW Erfahrung, ist aber nicht unbedingt nötig
- Aktiv solltet ihr schon einigermaßen sein, nicht nur 1 mal die Woche on sein.
- Ebenfalls Nett und Freundlich
- Einen Classic Key für mich haben 


Wenn ich euer Interesse geweckt haben soll, schreibt mir eine Nachricht hier bei Buffed und ich werde euch antworten (:
Bei weiteren Fragen, stellt sie einfach.

Lg


----------



## ¥ΛЯ (11. Mai 2011)

Du willst einen neuen Wowaccount anfangen? Auf einem anderen Server? Bist nicht an 3fachen XP interessiert und willst in Ruhe leveln wann immer du willst? 

Hier im Thread wird ja vieles Versprochen aber in der Regel finden nur wenige immer dann Zeit zu twinken wann du Zeit/Lust hast (Raidzeiten usw). Ich bin von Anfang an ehrlich und sage gleich an, dass ich keine Zeit/Interesse habe noch einen Twink hochzuleveln (7 reichen mir auch...)

Ich stelle dir aber auf dem Server Blackmoore Horde oder Allianz das passende Startkapital wenn du dich werben lässt. 
-250 G + Taschen direkt 
- 12 000 G sobald du eine Gamecard eingelöst hast und ich so meinen Freimonat bekommen kann (Mount habe ich bereits) 

Mit dem Geld hast du ein vernünftiges Startkapital auf einem "fremden" Server und hast genügend Gold um alle Reit und Flugskills (auch 310%!) zu besorgen. 

Du bist ungebunden und kannst auf dem Server machen was du willst. Musst auf keinen anderen Rücksicht nehmen beim leveln oder warten bis ich Zeit habe. 
Es bleibt dir überlassen wie du dich werben lassen willst. Ich biete eine kleine Alternative zu den "üblichen" Angeboten. 

Fals du an diesem unkomplizierten Angebot Interesse hast schick mir einfach eine PM hier im Forum.


----------



## Fynfyn (13. Mai 2011)

Hallo liebe Wow Spieler und Spielerinen,

Ich suche über diesen Weg 1-4 Personen die lust haben zusammen von klein auf groß zu leveln! ---Ich möchte nicht geworben werden oder werben!--

Fraktion, Klasse, Rasse und Server stehen nicht fest!

Fals ihr grundsätzlich interesse habt hier noch ein paar Dinge die Übereinstimmen sollten.

1. Spielzeit: Vormittag und Nachmittags eher Wochentags.
2. RL hat vorrang!
3. Alter ü20 wär mir am liebsten.

Ich hoffe das sich jemand meldet!

LG

Ach ja RP´ler sehr Willkommen!!


----------



## Mitrandor (13. Mai 2011)

Ich suche jemanden zum werben für einen neuanfang auf dem Server Mannoroth - Allianz - wenn interesse besteht dann einfach melden (Ich werbe dich)


----------



## You made my day (17. Mai 2011)

Werbt ein Freund! 
_Ich suche wen, den ich werben kann! 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Guten Tag liebe Gemeinde und Leser, 
ich suche ein Partner den ich werben kann. 

*Zu mir:
*-Ich bin 18 Jahre alt/männlich. 
-Spiele seit 4 Jahren. 
-bin aktiv mit vielen Chars imom und bin atm daran beschäftigt 13/13 hc zu legen aber was uns nicht die Zeit nehmen sollte zu leveln. 
-immer freundlich und nett! Sprich egal ob Anfänger dem ich viele Sachen erklären kann, oder Fortgeschrittene mit denen ich über alte Zeiten reden kann. 
-Ich kenne mich aus mit vielen Tricks wie man schnell und viel Gold macht, was ich gleich von Anfang an einem vermitteln kann, mit dem richtigen Beruf und Verkaufsstrategie etc. (viele sind überrascht wie leicht es ist). 


*Zu dir:*__
Das alter und die Erfahrung ist egal. Ich komme bzw. kam bis jetzt mit jedem zurecht. 
Ihr müsst zu Beginn gleich eine 2 Monats Gamecard eingeben! 
Warum? 
Darum...!
*3xAnläufe nichts geworden! ~> ?
*Was heißt das? Ganz einfach, ich habe schon dreimal Leute geworben aber jedes mal kam es nur zu 2 Monaten Spielen obwohl wir uns sehr gut verstanden haben! Der eine, wollte nur zwei 60er die er auf sein main transte, der andere war schlagartig offline und musste aus Geldgründen sein Acc vkn, der dritte musste aufhören zu spielen aus privaten Gründen. 
So kam der kostenlose Monat von der calssic CD und ein bezahlter Monat hinzu. ~> Sprich keine Reiserakete für mich. Und drei mal epic Fliegen sowie Taschen und andere Spesen umsonst bezahlt. 

*Zum Gameplay an sich von *



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

-Ihr bestimmt den Server, sowie die Klasse. Sprich nimmst du ein Mage (Magier) bsp. nehme ich ein Krieger Tank das wir schnell auf 60 kommen wegen Instanzen Invite. Oder nimmst du eine Tankklasse und möchtest Tank spielen nimm ich eine Heilerklasse. 
-Ob Horde oder Allianz ist mir ganz egal, ich bin nicht Fraktionsgebunden aber die Worgen würd ich doch mal gern probieren 
-*Epic Fliegen* und *Taschen* habe ich bis jetzt jedem *spendiert* wieso sollte es jetzt anderst sein? 
-Und zu guter letzt kann ich euch Ts2/3, mumble, ICQ, Skype, MSN, Facebook, svz, meinvz, studivz, myspace etc bieten. 
-Invite in eine Level 25er Gilde ist auch möglich! 
*-Nachdem der Char Level 60 ist, ist natürlich noch lange kein Ende! Wir können gerne weitere Chars machen, so viele du willst! Und wir können ihn gemeinsam auf 85 bringen! Mit Hilfe von Freunden die genauso wie ich T11 fullequiped sind mit 372er (am meisten) und auch noch 359er Items.*


*Schlusswort:*

Wenn ihr mit dem allem einverstanden seit, schreibt mir doch einfach eine PN und auf gehts in das epische Abenteuer...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Gruß 
you made my day.... 


_


----------



## Shany1991 (17. Mai 2011)

[font=Arial, Verdana, sans-serif]Guten Tag,

Ich suche Leute, die mit mir gemeinsam einen neuen Charakter beginnen wollen, diesen dann gemeinsam auf LVL 85 zu bringen um dann gemeinsam zu Raiden und erfolge zu bestreiten.
Der ausgewählte Server hierfür wäre Azshara, über Fraktion lässt sich noch Diskutieren. Klassen, Rassen oder Skillungen spielen hierbei vorrangig erst einmal keine Rolle.
Gedanken über Raidzeiten oder ähnliches mache ich mir hierbei noch nicht, über diese wird man sich sicher einig.

Solltest du nun interesse haben, inform einer Gilde gemütlich, grösstenteils innerhalb von Instanzen inklusieve Skype zu leveln, dann melde dich am besten einfach per Skype bzw E-mail oder auch Ingame.

Shany1991hotmail.fr

Danke im vorraus.[/font]


----------



## Shany1991 (17. Mai 2011)

[font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"]
[/font]


----------



## Magicelf (17. Mai 2011)

Gehört wohl eher hier rein.
http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/113893-kontaktsuche-sammelthread/

Edit:
Hast es da ja auch schon gepostet^^


----------



## Kausrufe (19. Mai 2011)

Geht es nun auch mit Cata Accounts?
Würde gerne mal wieder reinschnuppern.


----------



## Bismark72 (19. Mai 2011)

Du musst glaub ich nur 3 Monate kein Abo gehabt haben.


----------



## Kausrufe (19. Mai 2011)

In der Buchungsüberschrift steht als letztes
28/01/11
Ist das, das Kaufdatum oder das Ablaufdatum?
Ich habe zu der Zeit auch fast nicht mehr gespielt, deshalb weiß ich das nicht mehr.


----------



## Zervate (19. Mai 2011)

Schon oft genug probiert. Es geht nur wenn du 3 Monate nicht gespielt UND einen Classic-Account hast.
Es geht eben NICHT auf BC, WotLK und Cata.
Ist zwar bisschen fail von Blizz weil keiner mehr einen Classic Account hat aber so ist es nun einmal.


----------



## Kausrufe (19. Mai 2011)

Danke, dann halt nicht


----------



## PhilippPower (22. Mai 2011)

Suche jemand zum Werben


Was ich biete:
2 Jahre Erfahrung
Geistige Reife
Startgold
Erfahrung zum schnellen Leveln
Gemeinsames Questen

Was ich Suche:
Allianzler
Server Gilneas
Spaß am Spiel
am tag etwa 2-3 stunden Zeit zum leveln

Eventuell wird uns auch meine Gilde durch instanzen ziehen. Aber die meiste Zeit würde ich gerne questen und Dungeons besuchen um noch etwas von der neuen/alten Welt zu erleben.

Kontakt per ICQ:471676635 oder auch per PN meldet euch falls ihr interesse habt.


----------



## You made my day (22. Mai 2011)

You schrieb:


> Werbt ein Freund!
> _Ich suche wen, den ich werben kann!
> 
> 
> ...



//update 22.05.2011 Suche immer noch ~.^	

Einfach melden per PN. Danke


----------



## Kyrador (23. Mai 2011)

You schrieb:


> _-Ihr bestimmt den Server, sowie die Klasse. Sprich nimmst du ein Mage (Magier) bsp. nehme ich ein Krieger Tank das wir schnell auf 60 kommen wegen Instanzen Invite. Oder nimmst du eine Tankklasse und möchtest Tank spielen nimm ich eine Heilerklasse.
> -Ob Horde oder Allianz ist mir ganz egal, ich bin nicht Fraktionsgebunden aber die Worgen würd ich doch mal gern probieren
> -*Epic Fliegen* und *Taschen* habe ich bis jetzt jedem *spendiert* wieso sollte es jetzt anderst sein?
> -Und zu guter letzt kann ich euch Ts2/3, mumble, ICQ, Skype, MSN, Facebook, svz, meinvz, studivz, myspace etc bieten.
> ...



Wie willst du Epic Fliegen und Taschen spendieren, falls man auf einem Server spielt, auf dem du keine Charaktere hast?


----------



## You made my day (23. Mai 2011)

1. Fragen per Pn, danke  
2. Ich denke bis auf Stufe 70 sind 10-15k Gold nen witz, oder nicht? 
3. Kann man ja auch auf dem Server spielen wo ich Spiele oder wo meine Chars sind, aber wie gesagt, wenn jemand der Meinung ist die Wahl seines Servers ist besser kann man das auch machen.


----------



## shane2704 (27. Mai 2011)

So überschrift sagt schon alles.
Will nach paar Monaten mal wieder ne Runde WoW spielen.
Suche somit jemanden der auf mich eine Rolle der Aufersteheung wirkt und sich somit 30 Tage spielzeit gratis verdient.
Ich hole mir auf jeden Fall spätestens Dienstag ne Karte.

Wer Interesse hat, kann mich im ICQ 606718026 oder hier erreichen.
WÜrd mich freuen wenns klappt.


----------



## PhilippPower (28. Mai 2011)

PhilippPower schrieb:


> Suche jemand zum Werben
> 
> 
> Was ich biete:
> ...




push


----------



## Bubbles1312 (29. Mai 2011)

Hi 19 weiblich sucht... ! =)
Habe meinen Account vor ein paar Monaten verkauft und fange jetzt wieder an zu spielen. Werbt einen Freund geht leider nicht mehr.
Wäre toll, wenn sich ein paar Leute melden, die jetzt auch wieder anfangen zu spielen, besonders gut wäre auch etwas weibliche Verstärkung !
Ach ja, wohne in Berlin - wenn ihr auch aus Berlin kommt, umso besser.


----------



## Hathol1-2-3 (1. Juni 2011)

Hallo,
nach einigen Monaten würde ich gerne mal wieder in WoW vorbei schauen um zu sehen was sich so getan hat und ob es wieder Spaß macht.
Würde mich sehr freuen, wenn mir jemand ne Rolle der Auferstehung schicken würde. PN an mich =)


----------



## Linostar (1. Juni 2011)

Hallo liebe buffed.de Community,

ich suche jemand der in World of Warcraft mal reinschnuppern möchte, oder neu anfangen möchte.
Spiele auf seiten der Allianz auf einem Normalen Server.
Gegen Horde habe ich allerdings auch nichts 

Was ich euch bieten kann:
- Über 3 Jahre Erfahrung
- Hilfe bei Klassenfragen
- Quests oder ähnliches
- große Taschen
- Gold für die Reittierausbildung
- Die 60%, 100%, 150% Reitttierausbildung
- Gold für das 60%, 100% Reittier und 150% Flugtier
- 300% Exp bis LvL 60(dank Werbt einem Freund) 

Habe zusätzlich Teamspeak 3 und Skype(Kein muss)


Was solltet ihr haben?
- Spass an Rollenspielen oder die Interesse rein zu schnuppern
- Humor 
- Die Keys für das Spiel selber besorgen



Freu mich auf dich


----------



## Alux (5. Juni 2011)

Juten Tach liebe WoWler,

ich würde gerne mal wieder bisschen WoW zocken und suche wen der mir ne Rolle der Auferstehung schicken würde. Würde mich über eine rasche Antwort freuen, einfach hier ne PN schicken.

Vielen Dank im Vorraus.

Edit: Schon erledigt.


----------



## padRemio (7. Juni 2011)

Hallo zusammen...

Alle die gerne WoW spielen wollen und sich es am anfang etwas leichter machen möchten ... meldet euch bitte bei mir bevor ihr euch im battle.net registriert.

Wenn ich euch als freund werbe und wir dann zusammen auf dem server leveln werden bekommen wir unter anderem ein 300%igen ep bonus und vieles mehr.

Bitte meldet euch unter der email Caterisano.Fabio@googlemail.com


----------



## asmolol (7. Juni 2011)

Hallo 
wär jemand so nett und würd mir ne Rolle der Auferstehung zuschicken? 
Schreibt mich einfach kurz an, und ich schick euch die email Adresse per Nachricht

http://eu.blizzard.com/support/article.xml?locale=de_DE&articleId=24013


----------



## Arosk (7. Juni 2011)

Funkt. nur bei Classic Accounts? Ist das bei dir der Fall?


----------



## asmolol (7. Juni 2011)

Das funktioniert bei jedem Account 
siehe hier:

http://eu.blizzard.c...articleId=24013
dort heisst es:




> *Account des Freundes und was er bekommt
> *
> 
> World of Warcraft Classic =	10 tage Gästezugang zu The Burning Crusade
> ...


----------



## asmolol (7. Juni 2011)

bitte mich anschreiben wenn wer will


----------



## SaaD12 (7. Juni 2011)

Hab dir ne Pm geschrieben^^


----------



## You made my day (10. Juni 2011)

You schrieb:


> Werbt ein Freund!
> _Ich suche wen, den ich werben kann!
> 
> 
> ...



Push it to the toooopp... 
Update 10.6.11 
Suche immer noch  
Einfach melden!


----------



## Silvalos (12. Juni 2011)

Hallo liebe Buffed Gemeinde^^

Ich will hier jetzt keine großen reden schwingne also komm ich auf den Punkt.
Ich würde mich sehr freuen wen mir jemand eien Rolle der Auferstehung schicken würde.
Wen jemand eine übrig hatt einfach eine PM an mich schreiben. Danke schonmal im voraus.

euer Silvalos


----------



## Raxzy (12. Juni 2011)

Hast Post


----------



## Grognar (12. Juni 2011)

N'abend,

suche jemand, der mich wirbt. Ich komme gleich zur Sache: Da du einiges bekommst, verlange ich auch einen kleinen Beitrag von dir. 20K Gold. Die Hälfte mit Level 20, wo ich mir den WoW-Key besorge und die andere Hälfte mit Level 60.

Werde auf Alleria (anderer PvE-Realm evtl. auch möglich) Hordenseite einen Orc-Krieger als Tank hochleveln. Garantiere 3x wöchentlich á 3 Stunden Anwesenheit zum zügigen leveln bis mindestens Level 70 ab 18:00 Uhr. Kurz zur mir: Alt, männlich und nicht allzu kontaktfreudig  .

Gruß


----------



## Alterac123 (12. Juni 2011)

Grognar schrieb:


> N'abend,
> 
> suche jemand, der mich wirbt. Ich komme gleich zur Sache: Da du einiges bekommst, verlange ich auch einen kleinen Beitrag von dir. 20K Gold. Die Hälfte mit Level 20, wo ich mir den WoW-Key besorge und die andere Hälfte mit Level 60.
> 
> ...



rofl...

Fallt nicht drauf rein


----------



## Grognar (12. Juni 2011)

Naja, fürn Appel und nen Ei macht das ja sowieso keiner heutzutage mehr. Natürlich können wir auch eine andere Lösung finden. Aber kein Problem, der Beitrag kann auch gerne gelöscht werden.


----------



## Noobstarx2 (13. Juni 2011)

Moin moin suche jemanden, den ich werben kann. Da ja momentan ein classic key nur 5&#8364; kostet lohnt es sich natürlich um so mehr.

Ich bin 19 Jahre alt (Berufsschüler) und bringe 6 Jahre WoW Erfahrung mit.

Der Server wäre Aegwynn und die Fraktion Allianz. Primär würde ich 2 Chars hochleveln wollen, allerdings würde ich bei Wunsch auch auf einen verzichten bzw noch weitere lvln.

Meine Onlinezeiten sind in der Woche von 14:00-0:00 Uhr und am Wochenende open end.

Der Key muss selbst mitgebracht werden. Taschen- bis 150% mount sind natürlich inklusive.

Ts3 Server vorhanden als auch eine level 25iger Gilde

Was ihr mitbringen solltet:
Natürlich den Classic-Key
Erfahrung wäre gut, wenn nicht ist aber auch nicht schlimm
Gute Onlinezeiten
Alter 16+
Ts3 ist pflicht

mfg Noobstar

Bei interesse pm me oder email Noobstar.gaming@gmx.de


----------



## Amella (13. Juni 2011)

Hey ,
da ich nun nach langer WoW Abstinenz mal wieder reinschaun wollte, mir aber nicht wieder direkt ein Einmonatsabo holen wollte, frage ich nun hier ob jemand evtl. noch ne rolle übrig hat  
Wenn ihr so nett seid einfach ne Pm an mich ich schick euch dann meine email. Vielen dank schon mal


----------



## bzzzu (13. Juni 2011)

Geht aber, glaub ich, nur mit Classic-Account (war zumindest mal so)

Ok, scheint mittlerweile doch bei jedem Account zu gehn


----------



## miwy (14. Juni 2011)

..


----------



## hackerV2 (16. Juni 2011)

Hey,

ich möchte mit WoW anfangen und suche dementsprechend Jemanden der mich wirbt, mit mir Levelt und mich entsprechend unterstützt.
Ich würde gerne auf einem PvP-Server auf Hordeseite spielen. Meine Onlinezeiten sind flexibel, in der Regel bin ich mehrere Stunden am Tag online.

Ich bin 25 Jahre alt und verzichte gerne auf Kiddies,Daus und Ghettokinder.

Bei intresse bitte per PN melden.

greetz


----------



## Holyjudge (18. Juni 2011)

suche eine Rolle der Auferstehung! PM und ich gebe Battlenetaccount name raus 

LG


----------



## DerFisch85 (18. Juni 2011)

-erledigt-


----------



## Nesorie (19. Juni 2011)

Möchte in wow mal wieder reingucken, könnte mir da jemand mal so einen key schicken bitte ? damit ich mit meinem alten acc mal reingucken kann ^^ das wäre sehr nett :-)
ich habe ka wie das alles mal ging ... bitte helft mir  
mfg nesorie


----------



## Delta³ (20. Juni 2011)

- Vielen dank an Kasmaldir,

hat sich erledigt (:

* 
*


----------



## Wordup (21. Juni 2011)

-


----------



## franzmann (21. Juni 2011)

Hallo,

hat sich erledigt 

vielen dank 


mfg


----------



## amade (23. Juni 2011)

done.


----------



## roflkopter95 (23. Juni 2011)

hey leute

ich habe jetzt etwa ein jahr mit wow pause gemacht und dann als sc2 kam angefangen sc2 zu spielen ...^^
ich shwelge momentan mit dem gedanken wieder anzufangen ganz frish^^
ish bräuchte jedoch jemd. der mich wirbt^^

meine frage jedoch geht des lvln lange und kommt man shnell wieder ins spiel rein ?

mfg


----------



## Okoto1990 (25. Juni 2011)

Hallo Leute,

nach längerer WoW-Pause würde ich gerne mal 10 Tage Cata testen, habe gelesen das ist durch die Rolle der Wiederauferstehung möglich. Ich kenn aber leider niemanden persönlich der WoW spielt und mir diese schicken könnte.
Deshalb wende ich mich an euch!
Wäre jemand so freundlich mir eine Rolle der Wiederauferstehung zu schicken?
Würde diesem per PN meine email-Adresse zukommen lassen.

MfG
okoto


----------



## Roow (25. Juni 2011)

Hallo liebe Leute,

vorraussichtlich kommt nächsten Mittwoch 4.2 d.h 300% EP bis Level 80 ! 
Deshalb suche ich jemand den ich werben könnte
Ich bin bereit euch 60%-100%-150% Reiten bzw. Fliegen zu bezahlen.
Ich kenn genug Leute auf meinen Server, welche uns Inis ziehen könnten.

Server: Blackmoore
Fraktion: Horde

Zu mir: Männlich, 4 Jahre WoW Spielzeit, Freundlich und Hilfsbereit  

Ich freue mich über jede Anfrage, ob Neuling dem ich bisschen erklären darf oder aktiver Spieler, mit dem ich über damals reden kann.

Bin regelmäßig online.  

MFG Roow  

Bei Interesse entweder über Buffed oder ICQ: 353-717-926


----------



## Okoto1990 (25. Juni 2011)

Niemand?


----------



## Vengen (25. Juni 2011)

ich schick dir eine


----------



## Gidgnömm (25. Juni 2011)

Hallo.
Ich suche jemanden den ich ab der 3. Woche der Sommerferien (auf Niedersachsen bezogen) Werben kann.
Ich biete: 2 85er und 2 80er dazu mehrere Twinks.
Mein Gold ist zwar nicht gerade in herausragendem Maße vorhanden, schnelles fliegen etc werde ich aber sicher abdrücken können.
Meine Spielerfahrung beträgt >2 Jahre und meine Hauptklassen sind Hexenmeister und Krieger, wobei ich mich mit fast allen Klassen ein wenig auskenne
___
Was ich erwarte:

Ich erhoffe mir eigentlich nur, da bald ja patch 4.2 rauskommt und das werben dann bis 80 geht, mindestens einen 80er.
mein Server mit den beiden 85ern ist Alleria bei der Allianz.
die 80er mit der geringen Goldmenge von 1000 Gold befinden sich auf Blackrock bei der Horde.
Da Ferien sind, werde ich nachdem ich die erste und 2 woche weg war genug Zeit haben um effektiv und viel zu spielen.
Nächte sind auch kein Problem 
Am liebsten würde ich auf beiden Servern mindestens einen 80er Spielen, was jedoch, wie auch die verbrachte Spielzeit (solange nicht nur alle 3 Tage Zeit ist) demjenigen überlassen, den ich werbe.


----------



## Bloodstalker Il (25. Juni 2011)

man kann auch normal wenn du dich mit deinem battle.net acc einlogst im wow acc menü kostenlos 10 tage cata testen brauchst dafür keine rolle zumin geht das wunderbar bei meinem 2. acc


----------



## Linostar (25. Juni 2011)

Hallo liebe buffed.de Community,

ich suche jemand der in World of Warcraft mal reinschnuppern möchte, oder neu anfangen möchte.
Spiele auf seiten der Allianz auf einem Normalen Server.
Gegen Horde habe ich allerdings auch nichts 

Was ich euch bieten kann:
- Über 3 Jahre Erfahrung
- Hilfe bei Klassenfragen
- Quests oder ähnliches
- große Taschen
- Gold für die Reittierausbildung
- Die 60%, 100%, 150% Reitttierausbildung
- Gold für das 60%, 100% Reittier und 150% Flugtier
- 300% Exp bis LvL 80: NEU!!(dank Werbt einem Freund) 

Habe zusätzlich Teamspeak 3 und Skype(Kein muss)


Was solltet ihr haben?
- Spass an Rollenspielen oder die Interesse rein zu schnuppern
- Humor 
- Die Keys für das Spiel selber besorgen



Freu mich auf dich


----------



## arenasturm (26. Juni 2011)

So...da ab Mittwoch die Werbt einen Freund Exp bis level 80 funzen suche ich auf diesem Wege jemanden den ich werben kann 
Sämtliche Chars sind Hordechars bisher, von daher würde ich gerne auf einem gut frequentierten Allyserver 1-3 (je nach Laune und Speed^^) Chars erstellen.

Ich biete:

Teamspeak 3 Server
Gute Laune zu jeder Zeit 
3 Jahre WoW Erfahrung
Reittierskills zahle ich 

Keys sollten selber besorgt werden, Levelzeiten nach Absprache !
Am liebsten wären mir Gamer die flott Richtung 80 wollen und auch dementsprechend Zeit haben.
Bitte keine Kiddy,Flamebobs oder sonstige Gummels die nach 2 Tagen keine Lust mehr haben.
Klassenwahl nach Absprache Tank/Heiler Kombi wäre natürlich ideal 

PM me  Start ab Mittwoch bzw Freitag


----------



## Selka (26. Juni 2011)

Hey Leute ,
weil ab 4.2 endlich Werbt ein Freund bis 80 geht suche ich jemanden der mich wirbt .
Ich will am Mittwoch anfangen und so schnell wie es geht auf 80 Leveln daher suche ich nicht jemanden der hier und da mal on ist ich würde es sehr gerne in ca. 7 Tagen oder schneller auf 80 Leveln daher suche ich jemanden der aktiv ist und viel Zeit mit bringt .
Sever , Fraktion ist mir egal hauptsache schnell auf 80 
Gruß Selka


----------



## Scarecrow0111 (26. Juni 2011)

Cheers,
war mit meinem Account längere Zeit inaktiv (>3 Monate) und möchte jetzt wieder einsteigen. Falls jemand von Euch, ganz zufällig oder auch nicht, eine Rolle der Auferstehung für mich übrig hätte, wäre ich sehr dankbar. Meldet Euch per PM! 
Danke
scarecrow


----------



## cingee (27. Juni 2011)

[font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"]*Hallo alle zusammen wie der titel schon sagt suche ich jemanden der lust hat sich einen neuen charakter hochzu leveln .
natürlich mit der 3 fach ep boni was bedeutet man müsse sich das spiel kaufen 5 euro im moment... alle arten von spieler sind wilkommen angefangen von neulingen bis hinzu pro gamern... ich selber spiele schon seit anfang BC und habe eine menge an erfahrung .

ich biete an :*[/font] [font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"]*- Gilde mit + 10% erfahrung und einigen anderen bonis
- eine ausführliche erklärung des spiels für neulinge .
- eine dauerhafte begleitung durch die neue welt (zusammen leveln questen inis( dungeons)
(meine online zeiten : meistens abends von 17 -bis ende offen )
°- habe auch andere freunde die uns bei zeit durch dungeons ziehen (hoch levlige chars die einen dungeon für uns abschließen und wir die erfahrungspunkte bekommen)
- kommunikation per skype, ts , msn oder evtl. andere komunikations arten .
- ein hohes mass an geduld  und ich bin sehr freundlich und habe spaß am leveln

vorraussetzung:
- einwenig zeit mitbringen 
- gute laune 
- wow kaufen evtl mit erweiterungen 

ich habe auch kein problem wenn man sich gut versteht das man dann evtl auch weiter zsm spielt  würde mich sogar freuen 

so überlegt es euch 
und meldet euch bei mir 
bei fragen stehe ich euch selbstverständlich zur verfügung
mfg 
asterîxx (gul´dan Horde)*[/font]


----------



## Gidgnömm (28. Juni 2011)

Hallo liebe Community.
Ich suche jemanden, den ich werben kann.

*was ich biete*
- Humor
- >2 Jahre WoW Erfahrung
- Werbt einen Freund Erfahrung
- Geistige Reife
- Skill
- genug gold für Mounts, Reitausbildung etc
- Gilde (auf Mainserver Alleria)
- Kenntnisse mit sogut wie jeder Klasse

*was ich suche*
- mehrere 80er Chars durch Werbt einen Freund
- Mitspieler mit Humor, Geistiger Reife und genug Zeit
- keine Leute, die nur komische, unsinnige und inhaltslose "%%%!**@%e" labern
- am besten mind einen 80er auf Blackrock - Horde
- mind einen 80er auf Alleria - Allianz

add für Infos (357120894 icq), oder einfach hier posten

___
mfg Jan


----------



## Wordup (28. Juni 2011)

Hallo
Ich suche jemanden Zum Werben 
Ich möchte es kurz machen 

Biete folgendes:

1. 10000 Gold/Alle Berufe/Alle Mounts & Fähigkeiten
2. 5 Jahre Erfahrung & RAF Erfahrung
3. Sehr gute Gilde
4. Ventrilo Server


Was ich von euch erwarte:

1. ein Mindestalter von 20 Jahren
2. solltet ihr ein Leben neben WoW besitzen
3. Keys selber besorgen
4. geistige Reife sollte vorhanden sein

Bei Interesse einfach anschreiben  
351-981-903


----------



## Kittycat123 (29. Juni 2011)

Seid Patch 4.2 kann bis zu lvl 80 die 300% EP boost von "Werbt einen Freund" ausgenutzt werden. Suche also jemanden den ich werben kann und der mit mir zügig mindestens einen 80iger hochlvlt. Bei interesse: Skype       adrian53732

Ich suche jemanden der möglichst viel zeit und motivation hat.


----------



## LuxxusDE (29. Juni 2011)

Hallo ,
liebe Com.

Ich suche einen der mit mir Werb dein Freund macht. Ich würde gerne geworben werden. Ich würde gerne bis lv 85 Leveln . Desweiten suche ich dann eine Raid gilde die mich aufnimmt.
Ich würde gerne Horde spielen.Ich könnte auch Allianz spielen

Zu mir
Mein Name: Nils 
Mein Alter:16
Mein Wohnort:Neuss

Meine WoW History
Angefangen mit WoW habe ich mit dem start von TBC. Denn ganzen High End-Content habe ich durch gespielt. Als WotLK raus kam habe ich gar kein Raid gemacht sondern ich habe in der ESL Arena gespielt. Bis lang habe ich in Cata nur kleine 5 Mann Instanzen gemacht, die mir sehr gut gefallen. Mit Cata möchte ich gerne weg vom PvP und daher lieber PvE machen.

Andere Spiele
Außer WoW habe ich LotR Online gespielt, Guild Wars, Aion und Rift gespielt. Doch diese Spiele habe mir gar nicht gefallen und so will ich wieder zu WoW.
Zur Zeit Spiele ich auf der PS3 Call of Duty Black Ops.
Was würde ich gerne Spielen
Ich würde gerne eine einen Paladin Tank oder Holy spielen. Dann könnte ich noch einen Jäger  Spielen.

Wenn du lust hat mit mir zu spielen, dann schreib mir eine Pn

So Leute ich habe einen gefunden der genau die gleiche WoW einstellung hat wie ich^^


----------



## Phorus (30. Juni 2011)

Tag WoW Comunity,
Ich suche jmd den ich werben kann.
Ihr fragt euch wieso ich hier anfrage in einem WoW forum wo schon viele WoW spieler sind?
Naja ich fand kein anderes forum und es gibt ja noch leute die ganz neu anfangen wollen.


Infos:
Server: Eredar
Fraktion: Horde
Rasse: Egal 
Klasse: Egal 
Lvln: 1-85 Zsm (Werb ein freund geht nun bis 80)

.Was ich Bieten kann :
- Gold für mounts Berufe etc
- Nette gildengemeinschaft auch für endcontent raids
- Nettes lvln
- Kein streß

Wer interesse hat kann sich hier im Forum melden


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. Juni 2011)

Bitte den Sammelthread nutzen:
http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/113893-kontaktsuche-sammelthread/


----------



## Dagonzo (30. Juni 2011)

Phorus schrieb:


> Wer interesse hat kann sich hier im Forum melden


Wenn du Interesse hast welche zu finden , dann bitte im richtigen Forum!
http://forum.buffed....e-sammelthread/

Der ist nun schon angepinnt. Wie deutlich muss man das noch schreiben?


----------



## Phorus (30. Juni 2011)

Ah okay sry nicht gewusst  dachte ginge auch hier


----------



## Phorus (30. Juni 2011)

Tag WoW Comunity,
Ich suche jmd den ich werben kann.
Ihr fragt euch wieso ich hier anfrage in einem WoW forum wo schon viele WoW spieler sind?
Naja ich fand kein anderes forum und es gibt ja noch leute die ganz neu anfangen wollen.

Infos zu mir:
Alter:16 
Geschlecht: Männlich

Infos:
Server: Eredar
Fraktion: Horde
Rasse: Egal 
Klasse: Egal 
Lvln: 1-85 Zsm (Werb ein freund geht nun bis 80)

.Was ich Bieten kann :
- Gold für mounts Berufe etc
- Nette gildengemeinschaft auch für endcontent raids
- Nettes lvln
- Kein stress
- 4 Jahre WoW erfahrung 

Wer interesse hat kann sich hier im Forum melden


----------



## Winterbottem (30. Juni 2011)

Hallo Community

Ich suche jemanden, der mir "Werbt ein Freund" macht.

Bin 19 Jahre alt (Berufsschüler).
Ich habe mit TBC angefangen und aufgehöhrt habe ich mit Patch 3.3 (ICC). Heißt: Ich bin kein Neuling, ich habe bereits WOW Erfahrung 
Wie damals möchte ich wieder ein Tank Krieger spielen. Parallel dazu ein Elementar/Heiler Schamane. Ich kenne alle Raids aus TBC und WOTLK (außer ICC - siehe oben). Den Schamane spielen wir zusammen, während ich den Krieger alleine bis Level 40 spiele. Falls ihr mal nicht Online seid. Wenn der Schamane auf Stufe 80+ ist, soll der Werber den Krieger Free-Level-Up bis Stufe 80 geben. 
Bevorzugter Server ist: Guldan. Natürlich geht auch einen anderen Server. Es soll aber gut bevölkert sein. Fraktion: *Horde*. Erfolge sammele ich sehr gerne.  Wäre auch nice wenn ihr mit mir viele Erfolge sammelt. (Inis/Raid/Schwere/Meta Erfolge)
Keys werde ich selber besorgen und die Addons nacheinander.

_Nebenbei spiele ich auch CODMW2, Black Ops, Source, Bad Company 2 und viele Singleplayer Games._


Ich suche jemanden der:

18+ Jahre
Geistige Reife
WOW Erfahrung
Raid Gilde (+10% Erfahrung)
Starthilfe (Gold)
TeamSpeak 3
Durch Inis ziehen
Taschen und kompletten Reittierausbildung (Epic-Fliegen)

_Vielleicht ist es zu viel verlangt, aber ihr bekommt eine einzigartige Rakete sowie 1Monat Game Time. Sonst, was könnt ihr mir bieten ? Bin verhandelbar _


*!!ABER !!*
Ihr solltet KEIN Problem mit meiner Online-Zeit haben. Ich werde wahrscheinlich unregelmäßig spielen oder nur eben kurz On kommen.
Der Grund dafür ist erufsschule. Auch in den Ferien!


Bei Interesse meldet euch bitte per PN. Ich werde mich bei euch später melden.


----------



## DerFisch85 (30. Juni 2011)

Winterbottem schrieb:


> Wenn der Schamane auf Stufe 80+ ist, gebe ich den Krieger Free-Level-Up bis Stufe 80.



Das geht nicht, soweit ich weiß. Du kannst die Level nur deinem Werber schenken, nicht dir selbst. Bin mir nur nicht mehr zu 1oo% sicher.


----------



## Riearlo (30. Juni 2011)

Da mich der Reiz inwzischen wieder gesucht hat, möchte ich wieder anfangen.

Aber bevor mir alle 'Werbt einen Freund'-Anfragen machen. Ich hab darüber nachgedacht. Aber es kostet mir einfach zuviel Classic + alle 3 Addons zu kaufen. 
Daher will ich meinen alten Account reaktivieren. Da ich im Januar das letzte Mal gespielt habe würd ich gerne eine Rolle der Auferstehung bekommen. 10 Tage Zeit nehm ich immer gerne und 1 Monat ihr bestimmt auch. 

Dazu suche ich dann noch einen neuen Server, wenn ihr mir da Vorschläge machen könnt, evtl. sogar eine Casual-Gilde. Oder auch einfach nur Leute zum gemeinsamen Leveln da ich begeisterter Twinker bin. (: 
Wenn ihr weiteres wissen wollt PM. 

MfG


----------



## Kittycat123 (1. Juli 2011)

Seid Patch 4.2 kann bis zu lvl 80 die 300% EP boost von "Werbt einen Freund" ausgenutzt werden. Suche also jemanden mit möglichst viel Zeit und Motivation den ich werben kann und der mit mir zügig mindestens einen 80iger hochlvlt. Bei interesse: Skype adrian53732


----------



## Roow (1. Juli 2011)

Riearlo schrieb:


> Da mich der Reiz inwzischen wieder gesucht hat, möchte ich wieder anfangen.
> 
> Aber bevor mir alle 'Werbt einen Freund'-Anfragen machen. Ich hab darüber nachgedacht. Aber es kostet mir einfach zuviel Classic + alle 3 Addons zu kaufen.
> Daher will ich meinen alten Account reaktivieren. Da ich im Januar das letzte Mal gespielt habe würd ich gerne eine Rolle der Auferstehung bekommen. 10 Tage Zeit nehm ich immer gerne und 1 Monat ihr bestimmt auch.
> ...



Hast Post


----------



## Kitty_rawr (1. Juli 2011)

Hallo,

nach 3 Monaten Pause hab ich auch wieder angefangen zu spielen.
Da mich meine aktuelle Klasse (Feral DD) im Moment nicht Reizt wollte ich etwas neues hoch leveln.

Hat jemand lust geworben zu werden um zusammen zu leveln?

Ich selbst bin 27 Jahre alt, Männlich und habe 2 Jahre WoW Erfahrung als Casual Gamer.

Rasse / Volk / Server sind mir relativ egal, solange man zusammen spielt :-)

Bei Interesse einfach kurz ne PM schicken.

Gruß,
K_R


----------



## biemi (1. Juli 2011)

Suche jemanden den ich werben kann!


*-Allgemein-*
Server: Frostwolf EU
Fraktion: Horde

Bei der Wahl vom Server bin ich offen. Jedoch sollte es kein Geisterserver sein oder Aegwynn!
Z.B Arthas - Allianz, usw.


*-Was ich euch biete-*
o bin selbst nett, hilfsbereit und verstehe Spaß
o viel WoW-Erfahrung
o "Werbe einen Freund"-Erfahrung
o Gold für Reitskills bis 150 (inkl. Nordend & Azeroth Fluglizent), Taschen, usw.
o eine Level 25-Gilde
o Teamspeak³
o genügend Zeit und Ehrgeiz
o einen WotlK-Key oder einen beliebigen anderen Dienst (z.B. Charakter-Transfer) in Höhe von 20 Euro


*-Was ihr bieten solltet-*
o eine gewisse geistige Reife(!!!)
o Zeit und Wille diese Aktion durchzuziehen (ca. 2 oder mehr Chars auf 80+)

Wenn man sich versteht, könnte man natürlich weiter gemeinsam Zocken.
Ihr braucht keine Erfahrung jedoch TS³ + Headset usw.
Bei Interesse schreibt mich hier im Forum an und wir bequatschen nähers im TS.




mfg


----------



## Riearlo (1. Juli 2011)

Riearlo schrieb:


> Da mich der Reiz inwzischen wieder gesucht hat, möchte ich wieder anfangen.
> 
> Aber bevor mir alle 'Werbt einen Freund'-Anfragen machen. Ich hab darüber nachgedacht. Aber es kostet mir einfach zuviel Classic + alle 3 Addons zu kaufen.
> Daher will ich meinen alten Account reaktivieren. Da ich im Januar das letzte Mal gespielt habe würd ich gerne eine Rolle der Auferstehung bekommen. 10 Tage Zeit nehm ich immer gerne und 1 Monat ihr bestimmt auch.
> ...



Würde auch gerne einige Angebote bekommen welcher Server da ne gute Wahl wäre. Einfach nur Anfragen mit Rollen bringen mir nicht soviel.

Desweiteren würd ich mich auch werben lassen, aber nur unter der Bedingung das ihr mir Classic und evtl. auch BC bezahlt. WotLk und Cataclysm würd ich mir dann noch selber besorgen. (:
Und natürlich auch das Gold, Reiten etc. sind hohe Anforderungen ich weiß. Aber da ich ein Account besitze würd ich das nur unter besonderen Anforderungen in Erwägung ziehen.


----------



## wotronic (1. Juli 2011)

Hallo Leute,

wir suchen für unsere neu zu organisierende / organisierte gilde (lvl12+) auf dem eu pvp server karazhan neue leute, die mit uns zusammen, den content nach und nach durchspielen wollen. wir sind keine pros und auch keine neuanfänger. 
wir haben uns gedacht, anfangs den "alten" content zu machen um uns zusammen einzuspielen, und dann eben nach und nach, die 4.1 raids zu spielen, und vielleicht dann auch gut zu beenden mit den im staub vor uns liegenden bossen.
wir haben auch eine nebengilde, uin der wir zumeist unsere twinks einbringen, und zum fun spielen.
wer intresse hat, sich uns anzuschliessen, der melde sich bitte hier per pm, oder ingame auf dem server karazhan bei den chars *Báldur* (leider funzt der link ned richtig -.-) oder bei Cadia . 

viel spaß beim zocken


----------



## Legendas (1. Juli 2011)

Hiho
Suche einen den ich werben kann. Ich spiele auf dem Server Nathrezim, und würde auch gerne auf ihm bleiben..

Ich biete:
-Viel Erfahrung beim Leveln (habe 2 85er)
-Viel Zeit (mehrere Stunden am Tag)
-Genug Gold -> Ihr kriegt alles gestellt, wenn ihr bis 80 lvlt auch das 310% Fly
-Viel Geduld und Ausdauer

Ich erwarte:
-Das ihr das durchzieht und nicht nach 1 Woche keine Lust mehr habt.
-Das ihr regelmäßig on seid.

Bei Interesse schreibt mir.


----------



## Gaidrus (2. Juli 2011)

Heyho,

ich möchte gerne wieder einen neuen Char hochspielen, leider besitze ich schon einen Account mit allen Keys, und kann daher nicht mehr geworben werden.

Deshalb möchte ich jemanden finden, den ich werben kann.

Ich bin jemand, die sich gerne Erfolge erarbeitet, was bedeutet das ich ehrgeizig bin, deshalb würde ich mich sehr freuen, wenn sich auch so jemand meldet.


----------



## spicyduc (2. Juli 2011)

Hallo, 
da ich in letzetr Zeit wieder die Lust auf WoW habe wollte ich Euch fragen ob wer von euch so nett wäre und mir eine *"Rolle der Auferstehung"* schicken könnte.

Schon mal Danke im voraus  

MfG


----------



## The-Webby (2. Juli 2011)

Hallo liebe Community.
Ich suche jemanden, den ich werben kann.

*Was ich biete*
- >2 Jahre WoW Erfahrung
- Nette Gildengemeintschaft
- Nettes lvln
- Kein streß

*Was ich suche*
- Zeit für diese Aktion
- Mitspieler mit Humor, Geistiger Reife


Bei Interesse schreibt mir.


----------



## wotronic (2. Juli 2011)

spicyduc schrieb:


> Hallo,
> da ich in letzetr Zeit wieder die Lust auf WoW habe wollte ich Euch fragen ob wer von euch so nett wäre und mir eine *"Rolle der Auferstehung"* schicken könnte.
> 
> Schon mal Danke im voraus
> ...



hast eine pm bekommen


----------



## Winterbottem (2. Juli 2011)

Winterbottem schrieb:


> Hallo Community
> 
> Ich suche jemanden, der mir "Werbt ein Freund" macht.
> 
> ...




Push, ich suche noch jemanden


----------



## alokk (2. Juli 2011)

Hallo Leute,

ich suche jemanden oder auch mehrere Leute um neuanzufangen und das ohne werben, da ich schon einen Account mit allen Addons habe.
Wenn sich von mir jemand werben lassen würde, wäre ich natürlich nicht abgeneigt =D
Server und Fraktion sind mir ehrlich gesagt ziemlich egal, nen PVP-Server würde ich bevorzugen.

Ich kann unter der Woche immer nur abends spielen und wenn ich am Wochenende zuhause bin, eben open end =)

Schreibt mir ne PM, würde mich freuen.

Gruß

Achja, bin 18 ^^


----------



## cingee (3. Juli 2011)

cingee schrieb:


> [font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"]*Hallo alle zusammen wie der titel schon sagt suche ich jemanden der lust hat sich einen neuen charakter hochzu leveln .
> natürlich mit der 3 fach ep boni was bedeutet man müsse sich das spiel kaufen 5 euro im moment... alle arten von spieler sind wilkommen angefangen von neulingen bis hinzu pro gamern... ich selber spiele schon seit anfang BC und habe eine menge an erfahrung .
> 
> ich biete an :*[/font] [font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"]*- Gilde mit + 10% erfahrung und einigen anderen bonis
> ...



 PUSH


----------



## blutt (3. Juli 2011)

Hey^^
Ich würd mir gerne WoW mal wieder angucken.
Also suche ich jemanden der mich einlädt, also mit der Rolle der Wiederauferstehung (heißt oder so oder ?)

Mich ebend einladen und sehr hohe chancen auf 1 Monat Spielzeit gratis ist der verlockend oder? 

Added mich am besten Icq 422377983 (bitte angeben warum ihr mich addet, Spammer und so :X)
oder skype. dome273091 ^^


Edit: Hat sich erledigt. ^^


----------



## Kittycat123 (3. Juli 2011)

Seid Patch 4.2 kann bis zu lvl 80 die 300% EP boost von "Werbt einen Freund" ausgenutzt werden. Suche also jemanden den ich werben kann und der mit mir zügig mindestens einen 80iger hochlvlt. Bei interesse: Skype adrian53732

Ich suche jemanden der möglichst viel zeit und motivation hat.


----------



## The-Webby (3. Juli 2011)

The-Webby schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Community.
> Ich suche jemanden, den ich werben kann.
> 
> *Was ich biete*
> ...



Pusch


----------



## Naelas (4. Juli 2011)

Hallo Community,

ich bin M und 28 Jahre alt.

Ich suche jemanden den ich werben kann, oder der mich wirbt... Da ich noch kein 85er hab würd ich mir evtl. auch nen neuen Acc erstellen... Ich möchte mindestens 1 Char hoch lvln !

Ich bevorzuge die Horde (PvP), hätte aber auch nichts gegen nen Alli...

*Die Server die ich bevorzuge:*

*Horde*: Eredar, Blackrock, Blackmoore evtl. KdV
*
Allianz*: Aegwynn



*Was ich suche:*

- Mitspieler die Zeit für diese Aktion haben ! Da ich zur zeit Urlaub hab möchte ich wenigstens den ersten Char schnell hoch lvln (80+)
- Mitspieler mit Humor und geistiger Reife ! Ich brauche keine möchtegern oder Kids


*Was ich biete:*

- Sollten wir auf Eredar spielen, hätte ich eine lvl 25 Gilde
- Spieler mit Erfahrung 3 Jahre + (außer Cata)


Bei Interesse, schreibt mir hier ne Pn oder ICQ 232369290

Dann können wir alles weitere besprechen...


gruß


----------



## schookoladini (4. Juli 2011)

Suche einen den ich werben kann! Für mindestens 2 charaktere auf der allianz seite vom server antonidas hochzulevenl!


----------



## Nisbo (4. Juli 2011)

Steht ganz oben auf der Seite ^^
http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/113893-kontaktsuche-sammelthread/


----------



## schookoladini (4. Juli 2011)

Suche einen den ich werben kann!

Ich bin 17 jahre alt habe zurzeit sehr viel zeit.
Ich suche jemanden den ich werben kann.Ich habe schon viel erfahrung in wow.Suche jemanden egal ob mit oder ohne erfahrung.Ich hab den ganzen tag zeit.
Der server wäre antonidas das ist einer der besten deutschen pve server.
Die seite wäre die allianz pm me.Bitte nur leute die mindestens 2 stunden zeit haben.Pm me pls !


----------



## Bismerlo (4. Juli 2011)

Heyho, ich werbe jeden der geworben werden möchte!  

bin 23, arbeite nachts d.h. ab 20 uhr bin ich nicht da. Ich kann Dienstag, Donnerstag, Samstag den kompletten tag! d.h. 8-20 uhr! Montag, Mittwoch, Freitag, Sonntag immernur stückweise aber auch so 2-3 stunden am tag!
d.h. wenn wir das durchziehen dann hauptsächlich an den freien tagen! aber 300% bonus+ 10% gilde, da sollte so schnell hochlvln! d.h. wir werden mehrere chars hochspielen können! 
Ich gehe komplett auf eure wünsche ein was server und fraktion angeht und werde immer schnell ne gilde mit bonis besorgen!  anonsten einfach eine PM hier schicken oder duppsi.stuppsi in Skype adden! :3
Hoffe kann neuen Spielern oder wiedereinsteigern helfen ! ansonsten freu ich mich schon drauf!  bis dann!


----------



## biemi (4. Juli 2011)

biemi schrieb:


> Suche jemanden den ich werben kann!
> 
> 
> *-Allgemein-*
> ...



Push


----------



## Kittycat123 (4. Juli 2011)

Suche einen den ich werben kann!

Ich bin 20 jahre alt habe zurzeit sehr viel zeit.
Ich suche jemanden den ich werben kann.Ich habe schon viel erfahrung in wow.Suche jemanden egal ob mit oder ohne erfahrung.Ich hab den ganzen tag zeit.
Realm und Fraktion ist mir so ziemlich egal. Mir gehts nur um die 80iger. Bei interesse: icq: 607576225        skype: adrian53732


----------



## schookoladini (5. Juli 2011)

Hallo,
Ich möchte immernoch einen werben.

Allgemein: Server antonidas allianz ich habe da schon 85ger drauf.
           antonidas ist einer der besten allianz pve server.


Was ihr mir bieten solltet:
                           Viel zeit für dieses projekt.
                           Ein headset +skype oder ts3.
                           Das ihr auf dem server antonidas spielt.

Was ich euch biete:
                   Sehr viel zeit.
                   Viel erfahrung auch in hc 85ger raids.
                   Gold für jedes fliegen. und die ganzen reitskills.

Bei interesse pn me dann gebe ich euch meine skype addresse dann können wir alles bereden


----------



## Bismerlo (5. Juli 2011)

Bismerlo schrieb:


> Heyho, ich werbe jeden der geworben werden möchte!
> 
> bin 23, arbeite nachts d.h. ab 20 uhr bin ich nicht da. Ich kann Dienstag, Donnerstag, Samstag den kompletten tag! d.h. 8-20 uhr! Montag, Mittwoch, Freitag, Sonntag immernur stückweise aber auch so 2-3 stunden am tag!
> d.h. wenn wir das durchziehen dann hauptsächlich an den freien tagen! aber 300% bonus+ 10% gilde, da sollte so schnell hochlvln! d.h. wir werden mehrere chars hochspielen können!
> ...



PUSH  skype duppsi.stuppsi adden :3


----------



## Knuddelbearli (6. Juli 2011)

Moin,
will wieder mit Wow Anfangen Adon ist bereits gekauft. Nun frage ich mich wie ich am besten was aus der Rolle der Wiederauferstehung rausschlagen kann.


----------



## Knuddelbearli (6. Juli 2011)

so der erste der mir sagt was er braucht bekommt die daten udnd amit ein kostenloses monat ^^

Hauptsache blizz bekommt nix geschenkt ^^


----------



## Strate (6. Juli 2011)

#1 Deine Emailadresse + das du mind 90 Tage nicht bezahlst hast (sonst gehts nicht)


----------



## Knuddelbearli (6. Juli 2011)

PN ist ab und ja 90 Tage sind locker erfüllt ^^


----------



## Valdrasiala (6. Juli 2011)

Zusätzlich gibt es dafür einen Sammelthread. Ganz oben, fest angepinnt in diesem Unterforum.


----------



## Knuddelbearli (6. Juli 2011)

da immer noch keine antwort und ich langsam anfange zu "suchteln" es können sich noch weitere melden sobald ich einen habe schreibe ich sofort hier rein ( auchw enn ich nicht denke das irgendwer die 5 stück pro Monat verbrauchen wird )

Edit:

@ Veldra wo den bitte? Im Kontakt Thread hat das hier ja nichts zu suchen


----------



## JonnyDoe (6. Juli 2011)

PN ist abgeschickt


----------



## Valdrasiala (6. Juli 2011)

Oh doch, genau dort hat das ne Menge zu suchen


----------



## Knuddelbearli (6. Juli 2011)

ist erledigt dankeJonny


----------



## JonnyDoe (6. Juli 2011)

kein Problem.
Ich hoffe die Rolle kam an und alles läuft reibungslos ab


----------



## Knuddelbearli (6. Juli 2011)

so das scheint einw enig verbugt zu sein hatte die 10 tage habe dan cata aktiviert und jetzt sind sie wieder futsch ... gleich mal peti aufmachen


----------



## JonnyDoe (6. Juli 2011)

Ich bin mir nicht sicher, aber Ich meine das du mit diesen 10 Tagen Testzeit nicht erweitern kannst D:


----------



## schookoladini (6. Juli 2011)

Hallo,
Ich möchte immernoch einen werben.

Allgemein: Server antonidas allianz ich habe da schon 85ger drauf.
antonidas ist einer der besten allianz pve server.


Was ihr mir bieten solltet:
Viel zeit für dieses projekt.
Ein headset +skype oder ts3.
Das ihr auf dem server antonidas spielt.

Was ich euch biete:
Sehr viel zeit.
Viel erfahrung auch in hc 85ger raids.
Gold für jedes fliegen. und die ganzen reitskills.
5000 gold extra nach dem lvl eines characters auf 80!
Bei interesse pn me dann gebe ich euch meine skype addresse dann können wir alles bereden.


PUSH


----------



## failcyntia (7. Juli 2011)

Hallo und Guten Morgen !
Ich Cintia suche für einen neuanfang in WoW jemanden der mich wirbt. Wenn jemand gemeinsam denn Level Bonus abgreifen will bin ich dazu auch berreit. TS und Skype vorhanden!.

Ihr bekommt : 

30 Tage gratis Spielzeit
1 Seltenes Mount
+Sehr viel Zeit wenn man zusammen einen Charakter auf 80 Leveln will.

Ich erwarte : 
Bischen Gold für denn anfang damit man gut reinkommt und evt. paar taschen UND
einen WoW Classic Key (Spart man allein durch denn Free Monat wieder ein und ihr kriegt das Mount und alle sonstigen Boni geschenkt.)

Wenn jemand intresse hatt bitte per PN (Nur ernstgemeint)

lg Cintia


----------



## Bismerlo (7. Juli 2011)

Bismerlo schrieb:


> Heyho, ich werbe jeden der geworben werden möchte!
> 
> bin 23, arbeite nachts d.h. ab 20 uhr bin ich nicht da. Ich kann Dienstag, Donnerstag, Samstag den kompletten tag! d.h. 8-20 uhr! Montag, Mittwoch, Freitag, Sonntag immernur stückweise aber auch so 2-3 stunden am tag!
> d.h. wenn wir das durchziehen dann hauptsächlich an den freien tagen! aber 300% bonus+ 10% gilde, da sollte so schnell hochlvln! d.h. wir werden mehrere chars hochspielen können!
> ...



PUSH meldet euch! PN oder skype duppsi.stuppsi adden!


----------



## The-Webby (7. Juli 2011)

The-Webby schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Community.
> Ich suche jemanden, den ich werben kann.
> Verschicke auch gerne eine Rolle der Auferstehung.
> 
> ...



Update


----------



## LuxxusDE (7. Juli 2011)

Ich suche erneut einen RAF Partner 

Ich suche erneut einen RAF Partner da der Alter Partner mich sitzen gelassen hat.
Daher suche ich einen der mit mir Werb dein Freund macht. Ich würde gerne geworben werden. Ich würde gerne bis lv 85 Leveln. Desweiteren suche ich dann eine Raid Gilde die mich aufnimmt.
Mir ist es egal welche Fraktion wir spielen oder welcher Server du und ich sollen einfach Spaß haben.

Zu Mir und was du erwarten kannst.
Mein Name ist Nils ich bin 16 Jahre alt ich komme aus Grevenbroich das liegt ganz in der nähe von Neuss Düsseldorf.Du kannst von mir erwarten das ich sehr aktiv WoW Spielen werde und das ich gerne Reden werde so auf Chat habe ich gar keine Lust. Es wäre schon, wenn wir uns gut verstehen das wir auch zusammen auf die GamesCom gehen könnten.

Meine WoW History
Angefangen mit WoW habe ich mit dem start von TBC. Denn ganzen High End-Content habe ich durch gespielt. Als WotLK raus kam habe ich gar kein Raid gemacht sondern ich habe in der ESL Arena gespielt. Bis lang habe ich in Cata nur kleine 5 Mann Instanzen gemacht, die mir sehr gut gefallen. Mit Cata möchte ich gerne weg vom PvP und daher lieber PvE machen.

Andere Spiele
Außer WoW habe ich LotR Online gespielt, Guild Wars, Aion und Rift gespielt. Doch diese Spiele habe mir gar nicht gefallen und so will ich wieder zu WoW.
Zur Zeit Spiele ich auf der PS3 Call of Duty Black Ops.
Was würde ich gerne Spielen
Ich würde gerne einen Tank Krieger Spielen

Schreib mir doch eine Pn wenn du lust hast


----------



## LuxxusDE (9. Juli 2011)

ch suche erneut einen RAF Partner 

Ich suche erneut einen RAF Partner da der Alter Partner mich sitzen gelassen hat.
Daher suche ich einen der mit mir Werb dein Freund macht. Ich würde gerne geworben werden. Ich würde gerne bis lv 85 Leveln. Desweiteren suche ich dann eine Raid Gilde die mich aufnimmt.
Mir ist es egal welche Fraktion wir spielen oder welcher Server du und ich sollen einfach Spaß haben.

Zu Mir und was du erwarten kannst.
Mein Name ist Nils ich bin 16 Jahre alt ich komme aus Grevenbroich das liegt ganz in der nähe von Neuss Düsseldorf.Du kannst von mir erwarten das ich sehr aktiv WoW Spielen werde und das ich gerne Reden werde so auf Chat habe ich gar keine Lust. Es wäre schon, wenn wir uns gut verstehen das wir auch zusammen auf die GamesCom gehen könnten.

Meine WoW History
Angefangen mit WoW habe ich mit dem start von TBC. Denn ganzen High End-Content habe ich durch gespielt. Als WotLK raus kam habe ich gar kein Raid gemacht sondern ich habe in der ESL Arena gespielt. Bis lang habe ich in Cata nur kleine 5 Mann Instanzen gemacht, die mir sehr gut gefallen. Mit Cata möchte ich gerne weg vom PvP und daher lieber PvE machen.

Andere Spiele
Außer WoW habe ich LotR Online gespielt, Guild Wars, Aion und Rift gespielt. Doch diese Spiele habe mir gar nicht gefallen und so will ich wieder zu WoW.
Zur Zeit Spiele ich auf der PS3 Call of Duty Black Ops.
Was würde ich gerne Spielen
Ich würde gerne einen Tank Krieger Spielen

Schreib mir doch eine Pn wenn du lust hast


----------



## Harml3ss (10. Juli 2011)

Servus!

Ich suche auf diesem Weg Mitspieler für eine Twink-Stammgruppe für Cata(PSA/BDZ) auf dem Server Kil'Jaeden (Ally-Seite).
Meine Gilde ist schon ziemlich weit im Progress und raidet jetzt logischerweise Firelands, daher ist das Interesse an den
"alten" Raids eher gering, mein Progress ist auch eher niederig (in beiden jeweils nur 1 down)  - Randomraids (auch Twink-Raids)
sehen ja schon ziemlich fortgeschrittenes Gear und natürlich EXP vor - eigentlich sind es ja nur noch Clear-/Farm-/Erfolgruns. 
Also ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit eher gering eine Stammgruppe zu finden. 

Ich spiele Resto/Enhancer bzw. Tankadin, würde gern aber mit dem Schami raiden. Gearstand bei beiden Chars um 9k GS / Item-Lvl 346/349.
Suche eigentlich alles   , könnte eventuell ein oder zwei Gildies überzeugen, aber das wars dann wahrscheinlich auch schon.
Ich möchte auf keinen Fall gogo's oder Überpro's hiermit ansprechen, diejenigen werden mit Sicherheit eher mit Firelands beschäftigt sein.
Da ich da auch irgendwann hinkommen möchte, wäre es doch eigentlich ne gute Idee 9 oder 24 andere zu finden, die ein ähnliches Problem/Anliegen
haben (wobei ich meine, daß für den Anfang eine 10er Gruppe wohl eher realistisch ist). 

Im Vordergrund stehen:

- ein gutes Teamplay mit angemessenem Progress (ohne Hektik)
- Spass beim Raiden und keinen Stress
- eine faire Lootverteilung (das ist ein absolutes Muß, sonst funktioniert es logischerweise nicht   )
- eine feste Stammgrp zu bauen und zu halten - klingt schwierig, ist aber sicherlich nicht unmöglich, da bin ich sicher

Also, wenn sich jemand angesprochen fühlt, bitte meldet Euch per PN


----------



## YannickLL (10. Juli 2011)

Hallo

Suche jemanden den ich werebn kann!

Was ich biete:
Etwas Gold (leider nicht so viel 2k sollten drin sein)
Taschen
ab 80 dann Cata Key

Was solltet ihr mitbringen:
Ihr solltet nett sein
Gewisse Reife sollte da sein
Keys solltet ihr stellen
am besten spielt ihr eine Tank Klasse oder Heiler Klasse da ich mir ein Hexer hoch lvl will ..
WoW Erfahrung wäre auch wünschenswert

Wo wird gespielt?
Auf Frostwolf auf der Allianz Seite
habt ihr einen anderen server wo ihr gerne spielen würdet sagt mit bescheid aber Allianz ist ein muss..

soo schreibt mir einfach eine pn wenn ihr lust habt


----------



## Vyren (10. Juli 2011)

Morning,

suche jemanden den ich werben kann, Server wäre eigentlich egal, Fraktion ebenfalls

Aber zu erwünschen wäre
*Allianz: Die Silberne Hand, Malygos, Nethersturm*
*Horde: Kargath, Destromath (kann da Gold spendieren), Garrosh*
*
*
Ansonsten ist es dir selbst überlassen wo wir spielen und welche Fraktion es sein soll.

Zeiten währen dann immer ab 18 Uhr

Ein wenig zu mir...
Eigentlich habe ich viele Namen... aber nenn mich einfach Markus ^^ Bin 16 Jahre alt, hab schon einiges an WoW-Erfahrung und einiges an Content gesehen.

Zu dir...
Setze keine große Vorraussetzung, außer das du dir selbst den Key besorgst (wurde schon oft genug verarscht... -.-) ansonsten solltest du wohl freundlich sein ob w/m ist mir egal
Chemie und Klima sollten nur stimmen, das wir auch normal vorran kommen.

Fragen?? Wünsche?? PN!!

Cheers, Vyren


----------



## Crankworkx (11. Juli 2011)

Hey,

Ich suche jemanden, der mir eine *"Rolle der Wiederauferstehung"* - Einladung (http://media.wow-europe.com/sor/de/index.html) an meinen, nun seit 6 Monaten inaktiven Account schickt. 

Falls also Interesse an einem _Gratis-Monat Speilzeit_ besteht, schreib mich per PN an und ich gebe dir meine Email Adresse.

Danke schonmal im Vorraus.


----------



## hoti82 (11. Juli 2011)

Ich und meine Freundin bieten folgendes an,

wir spielen auf dem server Khaz´goroth Allianz seite und suche nach leuten die sich werben lassen möchten. Rolle der Auferstehung oder neue leute die gerne mal wow antesten wollen,

wenn ihr lust habt schreibt uns ne pm an mich,

Wir freuen uns auch wenn ihr in unsere Gilde( auf unserem Server anfangt) kommt und wir mit euch inzen, raiden etc gehen können.

Ich hoffe auf gute bewerbungen um eine Werbung für das game von Unserer seite. auf die belohungen von blizzard kommt es uns nicht an. Hauptsache ihr habt fun an wow und bleibt dem spiel treu^^


Mfg Hoti82


----------



## biemi (11. Juli 2011)

biemi schrieb:


> Suche jemanden den ich werben kann!
> 
> 
> *-Allgemein-*
> ...



Bin immer noch auf der Suche


----------



## Codered95 (11. Juli 2011)

Also zum Thema wollte am 22 Juni dieses Jahr die Aktion "werbt einen Freund" machen.Würde gerne auf Area52 auf Horde seite Spielen reiten bezahle ich für euch.
In der Zeit möchte ich gerne 2-3 Charakter erstellen also nimmt euch Zeit .

Zu mir bin 16 Jahre alt und spiele seit 2 Jahren WoW meine Main ist ein Druide.
Skype und Ts sind vorhanden.Falls ihr wollt mit machen wollt
 Bin ein hilfsbereiter und offener Mensch. Bin sehr flexibel und habe auch kein Problem wenn ihr mal keine Lust habt zu Lvln.
Also meldet euch wenn ihr Lust habt mit einer Pn oder hier im Beitrag

"Für die Horde "


----------



## saheri (11. Juli 2011)

Hiho

suche jemanden den ich werben könnte.
Spiele seit knapp 4 Jahren wow. Das ganze sollte dann auf dem Server Wrathbringer stattfinden. Genug Startgold, Mounts, Level 25 Gilde werden ihr von mir bekommen.
Wir sollten 1-2 Chars auf 80+ zocken. Gerne auch weiter.

Hab keine lust auf nen langen Text hier, weil ich einfach nur schnell jemanden finde zum zocken 

Wenn ihr lust habt, schreibt mir einfach eine PM 

lg


----------



## crime33 (12. Juli 2011)

Hallo und Guten Morgen.

Ich suche jemanden der mich wirbt für einen neueinstieg. Einzigste vorrausetzungen wären paar vergünstigungen in form von Taschen und Gold (Schnelles fliegen mit70) Macht mir einfach ein Angebot.. Es sollte ein gut besuchter PVE Server sein am liebsten Allianz Seite. Auch dem gemeinsamen (Schnellen) Leveln wär ich nicht abgeneigt wenn intresse besteht..
wär zuerst kommt mahlt zuerst.

lg Patrick


----------



## Nascher der Taure (12. Juli 2011)

crime33 schrieb:


> Hallo und Guten Morgen.
> 
> Ich suche jemanden der mich wirbt für einen neueinstieg. Einzigste vorrausetzungen wären paar vergünstigungen in form von Taschen und Gold (Schnelles fliegen mit70) Macht mir einfach ein Angebot.. Es sollte ein gut besuchter PVE Server sein am liebsten Allianz Seite. Auch dem gemeinsamen (Schnellen) Leveln wär ich nicht abgeneigt wenn intresse besteht..
> wär zuerst kommt mahlt zuerst.
> ...




Hey spiele gerade auf dem PvE Server Norgannon nen Tauren hoch. Also ich würd mich über die 3x EP freuen 

Aber das schnelle fliegen auf 70 darfst du dir gerne selber bezahlen ^^
Gegen Taschen und ein paar Gold als Startkapital hab ich aber nichts!


----------



## jaschakuba (12. Juli 2011)

Hallo!

Ich bin 16 Jahre, Schüler und habe deshalb viel Freizeit.
Ich wollte nach einigen Monaten wieder mit WOW anfangen, da ich aber bereits ein Account besitze möchte ich jemanden werben.

*Was ich biete:
*
    * TS/Skype
    * Headset
    * Levelmotivation
    * Freundlichkeit
    * Willen zu Leveln
    * kein Kiddy, normales Verhalten
    * Tägliche Aktivität mit guten OnlineZeiten
    * Spaß & Humor
    * Startgold, falls auf Arthas - Allianz gezockt wird
*

Du solltest besitzen:*

    * möglichst ein Headset
    * TS/Skype
    * Humor
    * Aktivität
    * Classic Key


Wir würden auf dem Realm "Arthas" zocken und würden dann die Fraktion Allianz wählen,damit ihr auch Gold bekommt, jedoch ist der Realm frei wählbar.

Falls ich bei DIR Interesse geweckt habe, dann melde dich doch! 

ICQ: 311192001
Skype: jaschakuba
oder hier per PN

Vielen Dank!!

MfG jaschakuba


----------



## YannickLL (12. Juli 2011)

Hallo

Suche jemanden den ich werben kann!

Was ich biete:
Gold (2-3k sollten drin sein)erst nachdem ich mir sicherbin das ihr auch wirklich leveln wollt.
Gold für reiten etc wird auch gestellt!
Taschen
ab 80 stelle ich dann einen Cata Key

Was solltet ihr mitbringen:
Ihr solltet nett sein
Gewisse Reife sollte da sein
Keys solltet ihr stellen
am besten spielt ihr eine Tank Klasse oder Heiler Klasse da ich mir ein schurken hoch lvl will und wir so schneller an die inis rankommen
WoW Erfahrung wäre auch wünschenswert

Wo wird gespielt?
Auf Frostwolf auf der Allianz Seite
habt ihr einen anderen server wo ihr gerne spielen würdet sagt mit bescheid (Gold müsstet ihr dann aber stellen)aber Allianz ist ein muss..

wenn erwünscht und alles gut läuft auch gerne mehrere chars

soo schreibt mir einfach eine pn oder hinterlasst eine Nachricht hier im Thread wenn ihr lust habt

BEGINN:
Sofort am besten

MFG Yannick


----------



## hoti82 (12. Juli 2011)

Ich und meine Freundin suche noch Leute die geworben werden wollen,

Wir bieten, 

Taschen, 300g Startapital, Gilde , Webseite(Forum), Ts3 und eine nette Atmospäre
Wir spielen auf Dem Server Khazgoroth Allianz, Wenn Ihr das lvl bis auf 80 durchhaltet mit uns und der gilde treubleibt kann man über die Stellung eines Cata Keys Reden,

Wir haben chars von lvl 20-75 für jeden ist was dabei , Ich selber könnte sogar noch nen Twink erstellen( Hexer) ansonten könnt ihr mit den anderen chars aufbrechen zum lvln wie es euch beliebt.

Wir freuen uns immer auf neue Leute die mit uns spielen wollen.

Wir erwarten von euch, angenehmes Verhalten, keinen Kindergarten und kein gemäckert sollten wir mal nit on sein. Da wir auch noch ein rl haben, das 2 . ist wir sind abends online von 18-22:30 oder 23:00 Uhr^^ zu diesen zeiten solltet ihr auch aktiv spielen, später Gilden Raids sind nit ausgeschlossen.



Mfg


Hoti82

Ps wir brauchen von euch nur ne kurze info und eure mailadresse mit der ihr geworben werden wollt.^^


----------



## Riearlo (12. Juli 2011)

Ich suche jemanden den ich werben kann! 

Zu mir:
Ich bin 17 Jahre (bald 18) hab aber trotzdem die geistige Reife die sein muss. Hab aber auch einen (teilweise perversen) Humor den ich auch öfters an den Tag legen kann. Sollte hoffentlich nicht zu sehr stören. (:

Was ich bieten kann: 
Server würde ich gerne auf Arthas-PVP auf Allianz Seite spielen, da ich da dort Gold etc. spendieren kann
Eine Level 25 Gilde mit extra EP-Bonus und allem was dazu gehört
Wenn ihr einen Char bis 80 durchgezogen habt auch das Gold für das 280% fliegen + Mount
Oft Online, da ich momentan Ferien habe und da dort relativ viel und auch lange Online bin
Gute Erfahrungen im Werbt einen Freund. Habe es schon einmal gemacht

Was ich erwarte: 
Selbst besorgte Keys.
Geistige Reife (Alter sollte schon über 16 liegen)
Guten Humor
Spaß am Spiel
Das auch wirklich durchziehen
Und auch mindestens 5/7 in der Woche online

Meldete euch wenn ich eure Interesse geweckt habe. (:

MfG


----------



## Svemir (12. Juli 2011)

Hi, ich würde gerne jemanden werben. All die Daten, die wir dazu benötigen bzgl. Gold und all dem Krams werden dann per PM/Skype oder sonstwo besprochen. Info: Realm wäre Aegwynn.


----------



## Mindadar (12. Juli 2011)

Gefunden, danke


----------



## Codered95 (12. Juli 2011)

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Also zum Thema wollte am 22 Juni dieses Jahr die Aktion "werbt einen Freund" machen.Würde gerne auf Area52 auf Horde seite Spielen reiten bezahle ich für euch.
In der Zeit möchte ich gerne 2-3 Charakter erstellen also nimmt euch Zeit .Habe in der nächsten Zeit ferien deswegen diese Aktion

Zu mir bin 16 Jahre alt und spiele seit 2 Jahren WoW meine Main ist ein Druide.
Skype und Ts sind vorhanden.Falls ihr  mit machen wollt
Bin ein hilfsbereiter und offener Mensch. Bin sehr flexibel und habe auch kein Problem wenn ihr mal keine Lust habt zu Lvln.
Also meldet euch wenn ihr Lust habt mit einer Pn oder hier im Beitrag

"Für die Horde "    würde denn Classic Key stellen die anderen Addons selbst kaufen[/font]


----------



## Linostar (15. Juli 2011)

Hallo liebe buffed.de Community,

ich suche jemand der in World of Warcraft mal reinschnuppern möchte, oder neu anfangen möchte.
Spiele auf seiten der Allianz auf einem Normalen Server.
Gegen Horde habe ich allerdings auch nichts 

Was ich euch bieten kann:
- Über 3 Jahre Erfahrung
- Hilfe bei Klassenfragen
- Quests oder ähnliches
- große Taschen
- Gold für die Reittierausbildung
- Die 60%, 100%, 150% Reitttierausbildung
- Gold für das 60%, 100% Reittier und 150% Flugtier
- 300% Exp bis LvL 80: NEU!!(dank Werbt einem Freund) 

Habe zusätzlich Teamspeak 3 und Skype(Kein muss)


Was solltet ihr haben?
- Spass an Rollenspielen oder die Interesse rein zu schnuppern
- Humor 
- Die Keys für das Spiel selber besorgen



Freu mich auf dich 

P.S.: verschicke auch gerne Rollen der Auferstehung


----------



## hoti82 (15. Juli 2011)

Hallo Liebe comun ,

ich suche dringend einen den ich werben kann da ich schon seit ewigkeiten nen hexer hochspielen wollte aber es alleine keine fun macht, Meine freundin hat auch nen Priestgeworben und rennt mir nun in den lvln davon stehe also großteils alleine in der weiten welt und weis nicht was ich machen soll.

Ich hoffe das nun nach meinem dritten Aufruf hier sich ein Netter Spieler findet der von mir geworben werden will und mit mir 1-4 chars auf 80 bringen möchte.

Ich spiele auf dem server Khaz´goroth allianz . und habe wie gesagt noch einen twink platz frei und 2 85 rest is so zwischen drin von 20- 65 



Ich kann zwar nicht viel geben was vergünstigungen angeht aber ich habe jeden abend zeit^^ um das leveln expliziert und zügig durchzuziehn .

Bin meist ab 18-19 Uhr online. ausser am we da fast ganzen tag^^


Also wenn ihr interesse habt pmt mich hier im Forum.


Würde mich über eine baldige antwort freuen^^ der key (die werbung für wow ) würde dann heute mittag verschickt so das wir um 18 Uhr wenn alles super läuft anfangen können.





mit freundlichen Grüßen 


Euer Hoti82


----------



## Roow (15. Juli 2011)

Hallo,
ich würde gerne ein Paar rollen der auferstehung vergeben // bitte schreibt mich an


----------



## Freddy150 (15. Juli 2011)

Hallo ich suche jemanden den ich Werben kann.

Zu mir:
Ich bin 16 Jahre alt Spiele seit 3 Jahren Wow und will jetz mit dem der Interesse hat auf einem neuen Realm anfangen.

Gold für Taschen Mounts (Kein 280%) stelle ich euch gerne und ich Spiele gerne bis zu 10 Chars mit euch Hoch.

Der Realm sollte Mannoroth sein (Wahlweise auch 1-2 Chars auf eurer Wunschrealm)

Die Fraktion auf Mannoroth ist Horde (Auf eurem Wunschrealm ist mir die Fraktion egal)

Ich habe fast jeden Tag die Zeit bis zu 10 Stunden zu Spielen (außer Rl kommt dazwischen) 
wenn ihr allerdings nicht solange Zeit habe verstehe ich das. 

Ich erhoffe mir ein Erfolgreiche werbung meinerseits die zu neuen Stufe 80 Charakteren in Maßen Führt.

Falls ihr Interesse gefunden habt schreibt mir eine Pn.
Dann kriegt ihr meine Skype addy

P.S. an die Leute die den Classic/Tbc key bezahlt bekommen wollen 
dazu bin ich auch bereit allerdings müsstet ihr das geld auslegen und ihr Kriegt es dann zur Hälfte der Aktion also 
wenn die Hälfte der Charaktre die wir im Vorfeld ausmachen Stufe 80 erreicht haben von mir Überwiesen, 
aus dem einfachen Grund das ich mich nicht abziehen lassen will 

Bis dahin Schöne Grüße Freddy.


----------



## YannickLL (15. Juli 2011)

Hallo

Suche jemanden den ich werben kann!

Was ich biete:
Gold (2-3k sollten drin sein)erst nachdem ich mir sicherbin das ihr auch wirklich leveln wollt.
Gold für reiten etc wird auch gestellt!
Taschen
ab 80 stelle ich dann einen Cata Key

Was solltet ihr mitbringen:
Ihr solltet nett sein
Gewisse Reife sollte da sein
Keys solltet ihr stellen
(Bei Vertrauenwürdigen leuten stelle ich sogar nen Classic Key)
am besten spielt ihr eine Tank Klasse oder Heiler Klasse da ich mir ein schurken hoch lvl will und wir so schneller an die inis rankommen
WoW Erfahrung wäre auch wünschenswert

Wo wird gespielt?
Auf Frostwolf auf der Allianz Seite
habt ihr einen anderen server wo ihr gerne spielen würdet sagt mit bescheid (Gold müsstet ihr dann aber stellen)aber Allianz ist ein muss..

wenn erwünscht und alles gut läuft auch gerne mehrere chars

soo schreibt mir einfach eine pn oder hinterlasst eine Nachricht hier im Thread wenn ihr lust habt

BEGINN:
Sofort am besten

MFG Yannick


----------



## Vyren (15. Juli 2011)

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Morning,

suche jemanden den ich werben kann, Server wäre eigentlich egal, Fraktion ebenfalls

Aber zu erwünschen wäre
*Allianz: Die Silberne Hand, Malygos, Nethersturm*
*Horde: Kargath, Destromath (kann da Gold spendieren), Garrosh*
*
*
Ansonsten ist es dir selbst überlassen wo wir spielen und welche Fraktion es sein soll.

Zeiten währen dann immer ab 18 Uhr

Ein wenig zu mir...
Eigentlich habe ich viele Namen... aber nenn mich einfach Markus ^^ Bin 16 Jahre alt, hab schon einiges an WoW-Erfahrung und einiges an Content gesehen.

Zu dir...
Setze keine große Vorraussetzung, außer das du dir selbst den Key besorgst (wurde schon oft genug verarscht... -.-) ansonsten solltest du wohl freundlich sein ob w/m ist mir egal
Chemie und Klima sollten nur stimmen, das wir auch normal vorran kommen.

Fragen?? Wünsche?? PN!!

Cheers, Vyren [/font]


----------



## coldition (15. Juli 2011)

Hallo Buffed,

Ich bin 18 Jahre und mache derzeit mein Abitur, aber habe durch die Schule sehr viel Zeit zum spielen.
Da die Sommerferien nun anfangen ist mir sehr langweilig geworden und ich habe mir gedacht wieder einen Char hoch zu spielen, aber möglichst mit Werbt einen Freund.

ich biete:

* TS/Skype
* Headset
* Levelmotivation
* Freundlichkeit
* Normales Verhalten
* Tägliche Aktivität mit hoher Onlinezeit


Du solltest mitbringen:

* möglichst ein Headset
* TS/Skype
* Aktivität
* Alle Keys
* Freundlichkeit

Wir würden auf dem Realm Antonidas spielen, benötigte Mounts werden bezahlt

Falls ich bei einem von euch Interesse erwecken konnte schreibt mir doch einfach eine PN! 

Meine Kontaktdaten:

Erst PN, dann bekommt ihr auch meine Skype Adresse wenn benötigt

MfG Coldition


----------



## Jintara (17. Juli 2011)

Hi,

ich suche jemanden den ich werben kann.

*Fraktion: Horde
Server: Eredar*

Sollte es ein neuer Spieler sein, kann ich hier natürlich auch eine Art Mentorfunktion übernehmen. Das Ziel ist es mindestens 1, nach Möglichkeit aber mehrere Chars auf Level 80 zu spielen. Auch hat der Spieler die Möglichkeit der Gilde beizutreten, welche momentan ihr Augenmerk auf 10 Raids gelegt hat, sollte er fähig genug sein und Platz im Raid sein, hat dieser natürlich auch die Chance auf einen Stammplatz. Eine finanzielle Beteiligung meinerseits wird es jedoch nicht geben. 
EDIT: Im Spiel selbst jedoch wird dem Char natürlich auf die Sprünge geholfen. Finanziert werden auf jedenfall 4 Taschen, die ersten drei Stufen des Reitskills, sowie die drei entsprechenden Mounts. Auch weitere Ausgaben sind möglich.

Insgesammt werden auch noch Spieler für die Gilde gesucht. Raidteilnahme ist hierbei nicht Pflicht wichtiger ist erst einmal das ihr keine Eigenbrödler seid. Wir wollen das unsere Gilde eine angenehme Gesellschaft ist, in welcher man miteinander redet/schreibt und nicht sich anschweigt.

Für den Raid selbst suchen wir atm noch einen Heiler.

Wer Interesse hat kann sich per PN bei mir melden, bitte sendet mir in der PN entweder eure ICQ-Nummer, eure Skype-ID oder eure E-Mail Adresse mit.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen Jintara


----------



## Valdrasiala (18. Juli 2011)

Auch wenn ich einfach nicht glauben kann und mag, dass sich hier jemals jemand meldet, versuche ich mal mein Glück. 

Ja, auch ich hab Bock auf die Reiserakete, ich gebe es offen und ehrlich zu. Aufgrund meines etwas fortgeschrittenen Alters (33) habe ich nicht mehr allzuviele Nerds um mich, denen man mal eben sagen kann, dass WoW toll ist. Jaja, die Schule hatte schon in der Hinsicht was für sich... Lang ist es her *stützt sich auf seinen Krückstock*

Zwei Slots sind in meiner Charakterliste noch frei, diese würde ich gern mit Charakteren füllen. Was ihr spielt, ist mir relativ egal, ich kann mich anpassen, damit es ein angenehmes Leveln mit viel Spaß wird.

Was genau gibt es bei mir?

- Mit Level 1 gibt es bei mir vier Netherschofftaschen (16er), 2 Gold und ein paar gecraftete Sachen zum anziehen. Mehr braucht man nicht für den Anfang.
- Mit Level 20 gibt es genug Gold für das normale Reiten plus ein Mount.
- Mit Level 40 gibt es genug Gold für das schnelle Reiten plus ein Mount.
- Mit Level 60 gibt es genug Gold für das normale Fliegen plus ein Mount plus die Fluglizenz in Azeroth.
- MIt Level 80 gibt es vier Glutseidentaschen. Nein, das schnelle fliegen zahle ich nicht, es soll einen Anreiz geben zu spielen, wir sind ja nicht auf einem Privatserver. *g*

Über weitere Dinge, z.B. der gelegentlichen Unterstüzung von den Berufen, reden wir dann beim leveln.

Ich bin 33, also schon etwas reifer, ruhiger und auch berufstätig. Ich bin also eher in den Abendstunden und am Wochenende anzutreffen. Ich spiele auf einem *PVE-Server bei der Horde*, bin dort Offizier in einer der ältesten und beständigsten Gilden des Servers, die bereits seit Beginn von Classic unter der gleichen Leitung besteht. Die Gilde hat Gildenstufe 25, ist sehr familiär. Wir raiden im Normalmodus - da wir als Gilde raiden und nicht als Stammraid, kommt jeder mal mit.

Wer jetzt immernoch Bock hat, schreibt mir einfach, ich bin ehrlichgesagt echt gespannt, ob ich eine PN bekomme.


----------



## philip1267 (19. Juli 2011)

So Hallo Mein Name ist philip ich bin 17 jahre alt und komme aus Bw meine hobbys sind bodybuilding kickboxen und wow ich würde mich zum werben lassen anbiten ich biete viel wow erfahrung und freundlichkeit =) da ich für mich den classic und wolk key kaufe werde ich den cataclysm von euch fordern aber keine angst das ich euch verarsche weil wir werden davor telefoniren und ich besitze auch ein mikro naja das wars dan ich würde mich sehr freuen weil ich neu anfangen will weil ich meinen wow acc weg gegeben habe als meine mutter an krebs erkrankt ist =( 

Skype zer0warrior
Icq:381355795

Mfg Philip


----------



## philip1267 (19. Juli 2011)

gogo melden will anfangen xD


----------



## Derulu (19. Juli 2011)

Die "Classic" Version des Spiels beinhaltet Classic un BC (BC gibt es nicht mehr als eigens Addon, jeder Classic Account hat kostenlos BC dazu bekommen letzte Woche)


----------



## Killding (19. Juli 2011)

Saure_Gurke schrieb:


> Tja, erstens brauchst du Classic BC und WOLTK, zweitens, wer glaubt dir das bei 2 Beiträgen.... würde fast sagen ein Troll ist wieder aus dem Käfig abgehauen. Und der Beitrag gehört in den Kontaktsuche Sammelthread.....



BC ist seit neuestem im classic dabei


----------



## JonnyDoe (19. Juli 2011)

Huhu 

Ich suche Jemanden der Lust hat sich werben zu lassen und dabei dann auch einige Charaktere hochzuzocken.
Ich bin 16, Schüler und leidenschaftlicher Gamer.

Ob du nun Allianz oder Horde spielen willst und auf welchem Server du spielen willst überlasse ich ganz dir ,jedoch wäre es empfehlenswert, wenn du mit mir auf Malygos (PvE) zocken würdest, weil Ich da eben meine Charaktere habe 

Was Ich biete :

- 3-jährige Spielerfahrung
- Je nachdem für welche Klasse und welche Skillung du dich entscheidest einen Platz in einer 25er Raidgruppe (sofern du raiden willst)
- Gold für Berufe, Reitfertigkeiten
- Taschen und Ausrüstung werden natürlich auch gestellt 
- ständige Verfügbarkeit
- TS3 (falls dir das tippen im Chat zu nervig wird)

Was Ich von dir erwarte :

- Du solltest dir alle Erweiterungen selbst besorgen

Interesse ? schreib mir doch einfach eine PN & vielleicht können wir beide demnächst zusammen spielen


----------



## Hallelujah (19. Juli 2011)

philip1267 schrieb:


> So Hallo Mein Name ist philip ich bin 17 jahre alt und komme aus Bw meine hobbys sind bodybuilding kickboxen und wow ich würde mich zum werben lassen anbiten ich biete viel wow erfahrung und freundlichkeit =) da ich für mich den classic und wolk key kaufe werde ich den cataclysm von euch fordern aber keine angst das ich euch verarsche weil wir werden davor telefoniren und ich besitze auch ein mikro naja das wars dan ich würde mich sehr freuen weil ich neu anfangen will weil ich meinen wow acc weg gegeben habe als meine mutter an krebs erkrankt ist =(
> 
> Skype zer0warrior
> Icq:381355795
> ...




*Nach einem 1 bis 3 Minütigen TS-Gespräch, wo seinerseits keine 2 Sätze am Stück zu erfahren waren und er sich wirklich alles an Informationen aus der Nase ziehen mußte (wobei brauchbare Informationen waren das nun nicht, sehr nichtsaussagend und schwammig) und er das TS sofort verlassen hat, nachdem ich gesagt habe, dass wir es ja erst mal die 10 Probe-Tage versuchen könnten, halte ich sein ganzes Angebot so unseriös, dass ich vermutte, dass er nur für seinen alten Wotlk-Account, dass Upgrade zu Catalysmnin den A... geschoben haben mag und euch etwas mit einem neunen Acc bis maximal Level 20 nur etwas vorgauckelt bzw "vorspielt" Achtung Wortspiel!"). ^^

Just my 2 Cents...

Mag stimmen muß aber nicht, aber in meiner Position behaupte ich schon etwas mehr Lebenserfahrung als er z.B. vorzuweisen und sei es nur an anwesenden Erdentagen.

Tippfehler schenke ich Euch wohlwollend, wenn sie meinem Auge entgangnen sein sollten. ö.Ö ^.^*


----------



## Fordfan (19. Juli 2011)

Hallo Leute
Ich suche auf dem realm Nethersturm Allianz leute für die alten BC Raids da ich das alleine als Holy oder auch shadow unmöglich hinkrieg.
Es geht mir darum meinen ruf bei den fraktionen auf ehrfürchtig zu bringen.

Ich meine es werden sich doch sicher Paar lvl 85 er finden die Black Temple und Karazhan mitkommen und vill. auch noch ruf brauchen.

Ruf für Die Todeshörigen (Black Temple) Das Violette Auge (Karazhan)

Also meldet euch bitte hier damit wir kontakt aufenhmen können.

Grüsse euch alle


----------



## Chiary (19. Juli 2011)

Hmmm, ich verstehe das Grundproblem nicht.
Wenn er sich werben lassen will und Classic & WotLK selbst kauft, kann man erstmal locker auf 80 gemeinsam leveln, wenn diese Marke erreicht ist kann man ihm ohne Probleme Cata stellen, sofern man sich eben auf diesen Deal einlassen will.
Wenn man zügig levelt schafft man diese 80 Lvl auch ohne weiteres in seinem Freimonat, so das er keine Zusatzkosten in Form von Abo bzw Gamecard hat und auch der Werber hat noch keinen weiteren Vorteil in Form von Freimonat oder gar Rakete.
Aber beide hätten zumindest einen Lvl 80 Char.
Ist es ihm ernst, geht er darauf ein das er den Catakey erst bekommt wenn man Lvl 79 oder so erreicht hat, ist es eine Verarsche wird er den Key sofort haben wollen ( was ihm zum leveln ja keinerlei Vorteile verschafft ) besteht er darauf einen Goblin oder Worgen leveln zu wolen kann man diesen als 2. Char leveln nachdem der 1. Char lvl 80 erreicht hat, will er das nicht... sein Pech, weitersuchen.


----------



## hoti82 (19. Juli 2011)

sehe ich auchso sorry für ihn ich habe meinen schon gefunden und er hatte sich alles selber besorgt ist nett und schwizer kommen gut voran, somit würde ich nicht noch jemand werben da mich schon 3 die ich geworben hatte im stich gelassen hatte hab aber freimonat und rakete gekrigt, nur mit mir spielen wollte er /sie nie^^ somit muss er akzeptieren das er cata erst mit 79 bekommt voher nit bei mir gehts zurzeit nicht da ich ja schon mit jemand lvl^^


----------



## Vyren (20. Juli 2011)

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Morning,

suche jemanden den ich werben kann, Server wäre eigentlich egal, Fraktion ebenfalls

Aber zu erwünschen wäre
*Allianz: Die Silberne Hand, Malygos, Nethersturm*
*Horde: Kargath, Destromath (kann da Gold spendieren), Garrosh*
*
*
Ansonsten ist es dir selbst überlassen wo wir spielen und welche Fraktion es sein soll.

Zeiten währen dann immer ab 18 Uhr

Ein wenig zu mir...
Markus tu ich heißen, bin 16 Jahre alt, hab schon einiges an WoW-Erfahrung und einiges an Content gesehen.

Zu dir...
Setze keine große Vorraussetzung, außer das du dir selbst die Keys besorgst (wurde schon oft genug an der Nase herrumgeführt... -.-) ansonsten solltest du wohl freundlich sein, ob w/m ist mir egal...
Chemie und Klima sollten nur stimmen, das wir auch normal vorran kommen.

Fragen?? Wünsche?? PN!!

Cheers, Vyren [/font]


----------



## Reggyy (20. Juli 2011)

Hallo Buffed,

ich bin Ben, 23 Jahre alt, derzeit leider arbeitssuchend und würde meine zur Zeit vorhandene Freizeit gerne nutzen um mir einen oder auch mehrere Twinks auf meinem Server Vek'lor auf Seiten der Allinz hochzuspielen. Dies möchte ich ungerne alleine machen, da ich ein eher geselliger Mensch bin und es gemeinsam auch einfach viel mehr Spaß bringt. Warum also nicht gleich jemandem zum werben suchen, damit das gemeinsame Leveln gleich 3-mal so schnell geht? :-)

*Ich biete:*


*WoW Erfahrung* (welche ich gerne mit dir teilen werde)
*Einen Platz bei uns in der Gilde* (so können wir dank Gildenbonus noch schneller leveln)
*kurze Wartezeiten für Instanzen* (die Twinks die hochspielen möchte können tanken und/oder heilen)
*5000 Gold für jeden deiner Chars der Level 80 erreicht* (auf dem Weg dorthin wird es dir auch an nichts mangeln)

*Du solltest mitbringen:*


*TeamSpeak 3 *oder Skype* inkl. Headset*
*Motivation*
*Aktivität*

Ich würde mich sehr freuen wenn ich auf diesem Wege einen netten Levelpartner finden würde und vielleicht ja sogar auch ein zukünftiges geschätztes Gildenmitglied. ;-)

Falls Interesse besteht meldet euch hier im Forum per PN oder einfach über ICQ (# 178441602) bei mir.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Reggy


----------



## Riearlo (20. Juli 2011)

Ich suche jemanden den ich werben kann! 


*Was ich bieten kann: *
3 Jahre WoW Erfahrung
Server würde ich gerne auf Arthas-PVP auf der Allianz Seite spielen, da ich da dort Gold etc. spendieren kann
Eine Level 25 Gilde mit extra EP-Bonus und allem was dazu gehört
Wenn ihr einen Char bis 80 durchgezogen habt auch das Gold für das 280% fliegen + Mount
Gute Onlinezeiten
Werbt einen Freund Erfahrung

*Was ich erwarte: *
Selbst besorgte Keys.
Geistige Reife (Alter sollte schon über 16 liegen)
Guten Humor
Spaß am Spiel
Das auch wirklich durchziehen
Und auch mindestens 4/7 in der Woche online

Meldete euch bei Fragen und wenn ich eure Interesse geweckt habe. (:

MfG


----------



## Chiary (20. Juli 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich suche jemanden den ich werben darf.
Der Freimonat & auch die Rakete sind mir dabei ziemlich egal, schön wenn ich sie bekomme, aber kein Muss.
Auch steht die Option offen nur bis Lvl 70 gemeinsam zu spielen ( falls Du z.B. nur Classic kaufen möchtest da Du schon einen Account besitzt und die Anschaffungskosten für Classic & WotLK nicht erneut ausgeben möchtest ).
Falls Du bis Lvl 80 durchleveln möchtest bin ich natürlich ebenfalls gern dabei.

Gespielt würde auf dem PvE Server Madmortem.
Die Fraktion steht Dir frei.
Wenn wir Allianz spielen besteht die Möglichkeit sich mit den Chars einer Lvl 25 Gilde anzuschliessen und somit den Levelbonus der Gilde ebenfalls mitzunehmen.
Auf Hordeseite besteht diese Option nicht.

Ich möchte mindestens einen Charakter leveln. Es sind durchaus auch 2 Charakter möglich. Mehr jedoch nicht ( zumindest nicht auf diesem Server, weitere Chars sind nur auf einem anderen Server und somit OHNE jegliche finanzielle Unterstützung möglich ).

Egal welche Fraktion wir spielen, ich stelle folgendes ( je Char ):
- 8x Netherstofftaschen ( 4 am Char / 4 für die Bank )
- 500G zur freien Verfügung ( Lehrer / Berufe, was auch immer )
- bei Lvl 20/40/60 jeweils das nötige Gold für die entsprechenden Reitskills inkl. Mount ( das episches Fliegen zahle ich jedoch NICHT! )

Ob Du Neueinsteiger bist oder erfahrener WoW Spieler ist mir egal.
Ich spiele mittlerweile über 6 Jahre WoW und komme mit Beidem zurecht, kann bei Bedarf auch zu einigen Klassen und Skillungen mit Rat & Tat zur Seite stehen.

TS3/Skype sind natürlich vorhanden und können gern genutzt werden.

Nun noch einige wichtige Randinformationen.
Gelevelt wird in den Abendstunden, ich bin berufstätig und habe Familie, aus diesem Grund gibt es für mich keine Abweichung der Levelzeiten, auch nicht am WE.
Frühester Start ist 19.30Uhr. Ende sollte so irgendwo bei 00:00Uhr liegen.
Montag & Dienstag habe ich Raid und somit keine Zeit zum gemeinsamen leveln.
Ich spiele gern und viel WoW, aber mein Leben dreht sich nicht ausschliesslich um dieses Spiel, bei Dir sollte dies ähnlich aussehen ( sofern Du schon WoW Erfahrung hast ).
Desweiteren ist es für Dich vielleicht noch relevant zu wissen, ich bin ü30 und weiblich.

Solltest Du Interesse haben, melde Dich einfach per PN bei mir, dann können wir gern etwas näher ins Detail gehen.
Bitte schreibe in dieser PN mehr als nur "Ich will geworben werden", wir verbringen in der RaF Phase doch einige Zeit gemeinsam und ich möchte gern erfahren mit wem ich es ggf. in Zukunft etwas häufiger zu tun habe.

LG
Chi


----------



## Svemir (21. Juli 2011)

Suche Jemanden, den ich werben kann. 


Key wird von mir gestellt. Alles andere wird per PM besprochen.


----------



## Zifer (21. Juli 2011)

Moin
Ich suche jemanden zum Werben, der Server wäre Teldrassil bei der Horde.

Zeiten : Mo-Do 12-24uhr Fr und So habe ich Raid von 18-23uhr

Ihr solltet viel Zeit mitbringen, da ich gerne in kurzer Zeit mindestens 3 Chars hochziehen will, wenn Ihr mehr möchtet natürlich mehr.
Auserdem solltet Ihr nicht solche "ImbaRoxXxoR" typen sein, allerdings wäre es nicht schlecht, wenn Ihr ahnung habt von dem was Ihr da macht.

Das Spiel müsstet ihr euch selber besorgen für weitere Fragen einfach anschreiben.

MFG


----------



## Bauernlümmel (22. Juli 2011)

Suche jemanden der mich wirbt

auf Antonidas/ Allianz

wird allerdings kein "powerleveln", da berufstätig + Frau + Kind 

Mo, Mi, Fr, Sa, So von 20-23 Uhr, Fr + Sa auch mal länger.

Angebote bitte per PM

mfg


----------



## Valshar112 (22. Juli 2011)

*Suche jemanden zum werben!*


*Was kann ich bieten?*

+ Hohe Onlinezeit (Unter der Woche ab nachmittags)
+ Spielverständnis
+ Die Grundspielversionen (Classic + BC + WotlK)
+ Gold für Taschen etc. pp.
+ Skype, wenn man Lust hat

*
Was erwarte ich dafür?*

+ Motivation
+ Serverwahl sollte: Die Aldor (RP-PVE) oder Azshara (PvP) sein. Nach Absprache auch ein anderer Server.
+ Spaß am Spiel natürlich
+ Rasse ist egal
+ Klasse auch
+ Horde gewinnt!



Bei Fragen stehe ich gerne zur Verfügung! Meldet euch einfach per PN.


----------



## Svemir (22. Juli 2011)

Suche Jemanden zum werben. 

Realm: Aegwynn

Faction: Alliance

Key, wird von mir gestellt. 

Klasse individuell. 

Der Spaß ist vorausgesetzt, trotz allem erwarte ich eine gewisse Reife und relativ gutes Spielverständnis. 

Gold für Taschen, Mounts usw. wird logischerweise von mir gestellt. Ich passe mich euren Zeiten an.


Kontaktmöglichkeiten: Hier per PM oder im Skype: Nidzonus


----------



## xCrystalchild (22. Juli 2011)

Hiho!

Edit;

Habe nen Mate, danke an alle interressenten =)


----------



## Trailies (22. Juli 2011)

Hallo,
mein Name ist Jonas und ich suche nach einem Level Partner mit dem ich zusammen Azeroth erkundigen kann.

*Zu meiner Person:*

Mein Name ist Jonas ich bin 17Jahre jung und komme aus NRW.

Ich selbst sehe mich als ehrgeizigen und loyalen Menschen der für jeden Spaß zu haben ist.
Ich weiß allerdings auch wann der Spaß aufhört 

*Was ich Biete:*


*
#Lebenslange Freundschaft ? xD*
*#Meine Online Zeiten: Ab ca. 08:00 Uhr Online - Ende offen
#Allerdings mit Pausen
#Spaß und Gute Laune
*
*

Was ich im gegensatz von euch erwarte:*

#Freundlichkeit
#Ehrlichkeit
#Gut gelaunt
#Lustig
#Durchhalte vermögen
#Ts oder Skype mit funktionierendem Headset
#Classic& BC Key


Icq: 581580667
Skype: zerohero94
PM im Forum
Thread Antwort


----------



## Vyren (23. Juli 2011)

Trailies schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> *Was ich im gegensatz von euch erwarte:*
> 
> ...



BC ist in Classic integriert... heißt also nur Classic oder Classic + WotLK ^^


----------



## Vyren (23. Juli 2011)

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Morning,

suche jemanden den ich werben kann, Server wäre eigentlich egal, Fraktion ebenfalls

Aber zu erwünschen wäre
*Allianz: Die Silberne Hand, Malygos, Nethersturm*
*Horde: Kargath, Destromath (kann da Gold spendieren), Garrosh*
*
*
Ansonsten ist es dir selbst überlassen wo wir spielen und welche Fraktion es sein soll.

Zeiten währen dann immer ab 18 Uhr

Ein wenig zu mir...
Markus tu ich heißen, bin 16 Jahre alt, hab schon einiges an WoW-Erfahrung und einiges an Content gesehen.

Zu dir...
Setze keine große Vorraussetzung, außer das du dir selbst die Keys besorgst (wurde schon oft genug an der Nase herrumgeführt... -.-) ansonsten solltest du wohl freundlich sein, ob w/m ist mir egal...
Chemie und Klima sollten nur stimmen, das wir auch normal vorran kommen.

Fragen?? Wünsche?? PN!!

Cheers, Vyren[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]*PUSH*[/font]


----------



## saheri (24. Juli 2011)

*Ich suche jemanden der mich wirbt*


*Zu mir:*
- 21 Jahre alt
- Schüler (Schnelles leveln kein Problem, außer 2-3 mal die Woche Abends 5 Stunden arbeiten bis 23 uhr)
- 4 Jahre WoW Erfahrung (Hab aufgehört da ich eigentlich keine lust mehr hatte, aber nun ist das Wetter so dreckig, da bleibt einem nichts anderes)
- Classic(bc) und Cata Key habe ich selber (Daher würde ich mir von euch gerne einen WOTLK key wünschen. kann auch gerne euer Weihnachtsgeschenk für mich sein)
*
Zu euch:*
- ein bisschen erfahrung sollte vorhanden sein, sodass man auch fix bis lvl 15 questet und danach per Inis auf 70/80 kommt (85 wieder durch questen)
- Wie schon gesagt, einen Wotlk Key bereitstellen (Keine abzocke meinerseits, da ich selber den Classic Key habe und was soll ich dann mit euch nur bis 70 spielen. Komplett Sinnlos und langweilig)
- TS sollte vorhanden haben (Server stelle ich)
- Ihr solltet keine Probleme haben auf einem neuen, meinem alten, Server zu spielen (Wrathbringer - EU - PVP) Werde dort für uns genug Startgold haben
- Geistige Reife sollte schon irgendwie vorhanden sein und evtl. auch mal ein Wort sagen
- Ob männlein oder weiblein ist mir vollkommen egal

Joa bei weiteren Fragen, schreibt mir einfach hier bei buffed


----------



## Reggyy (25. Juli 2011)

Hallo Buffed,

ich bin Ben, 23 Jahre alt, derzeit leider arbeitssuchend und würde meine zur Zeit vorhandene Freizeit gerne nutzen um mir einen oder auch mehrere Twinks auf meinem Server Vek'lor hochzuspielen. Dies möchte ich ungerne alleine machen, da ich ein eher geselliger Mensch bin und es gemeinsam auch einfach viel mehr Spaß bringt. Warum also nicht gleich jemandem zum werben suchen, damit das gemeinsame Leveln gleich 3-mal so schnell geht? :-)

*Ich biete:*


*WoW Erfahrung* (welche ich gerne mit dir teilen werde)
*Einen Platz bei uns in der Gilde* (so können wir dank Gildenbonus noch schneller leveln)
*kurze Wartezeiten für Instanzen* (die Twinks die hochspielen möchte können tanken und/oder heilen)
*5000 Gold für jeden deiner Chars der Level 80 erreicht* (auf dem Weg dorthin wird es dir auch an nichts mangeln)

*Du solltest mitbringen:*


*TeamSpeak 3 *oder Skype* inkl. Headset*
*Motivation*
*Aktivität*

Ich würde mich sehr freuen wenn ich auf diesem Wege einen netten Levelpartner finden würde und vielleicht ja sogar auch ein zukünftiges geschätztes Gildenmitglied. ;-)

Falls Interesse besteht meldet euch hier im Forum per PN oder einfach über ICQ (# 178441602) bei mir.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Ben


----------



## Linostar (27. Juli 2011)

Hallo liebe buffed.de Community,

ich suche jemand der in World of Warcraft mal reinschnuppern möchte, oder neu anfangen möchte.
Spiele auf seiten der Allianz auf einem Normalen Server.
Gegen Horde habe ich allerdings auch nichts 

Was ich euch bieten kann:
- Über 3 Jahre Erfahrung
- Hilfe bei Klassenfragen
- Quests oder ähnliches
- große Taschen
- Gold für die Reittierausbildung
- Die 60%, 100%, 150% Reitttierausbildung
- Gold für das 60%, 100% Reittier und 150% Flugtier
- 300% Exp bis LvL 80: NEU!!(dank Werbt einem Freund) 

Habe zusätzlich Teamspeak 3 und Skype(Kein muss)


Was solltet ihr haben?
- Spass an Rollenspielen oder die Interesse rein zu schnuppern
- Humor 
- Die Keys für das Spiel selber besorgen



Freu mich auf dich 

P.S.: verschicke auch gerne Rollen der Auferstehung


----------



## Madde (28. Juli 2011)

Aloha!

Also ich fang jetzt wieder mal mit wow an, weil ich ferien hab  ich fang einen twink auf EREDAR Hordeseite an !

dh. : ich suche einen , der mir die rolle der auferstehung gibt und einen char auf eredar hat, damit er mich am anfang ein wenig unterstützt im sinne von gold/taschen !

da ihr ja einen freimonat bekommt und ich "nur" 10 tage, ist denke ich gerechtfertigt , wenn ich da ein wenig gold/taschen erwarten kann bei den 13 euro ersparnis 

wer also einen char auf eredar hat kann mich bitte werben  ist ja nicht ganz uneigennützig
btw. wer eine nette gilde hat die noch en priester sucht ( heiler ), kann mich auch gern einladen 

mfg maaaaaaaatze

achja dann ne nachricht an mich schicken


----------



## Marcili (28. Juli 2011)

hi,

ich suche jemanden der mit mir twinkt 
am besten wäre es wenn sich jemand melden würde der noch werbbar is un viel zeit mitbringt 
spiele auf dem server Aegwynn bin aber gerne bereit den server zuwechseln 
fals jemand lieber auf nem pve server zocken will
zocke auf der alli seite bin aber gerne bereit auch für die horde zu spielen


----------



## ascore17 (28. Juli 2011)

moin,

ich suche wen zum werben..
kb soviel zuschreiben  also meldet euch per PN oder skype :ascore17


----------



## Engraved (30. Juli 2011)

Hallo Leute  

Ich bin Engraved 
Ich bin ein Allianzer auf dem server Malygos und suche wenn den ich werben kann 
Ich bin ein netter und werde natürlich auch beim leveln helfen 
Dazu habe ich diverse characktere im level bereich von 1-85 die auch leveln wollen  

Freue mich natürlich auch sehr auf die Rakete die ich dann erhalte  

Viel spaß euch noch Beim Spielen und Leveln
 Lg Engraved


----------



## Skyliner23 (30. Juli 2011)

Hay Leute,

ich suche jemanden der mir eben eine Rolle der Wiederauferstehung schickt. Hab eine 8 monatige Auszeit von WoW genommen und hab vor kurzem die Angebotenen 7 Gratistage seitens Blizzard genutzt um mich mal wieder etwas umzuschauen. 
Ich weiß nicht genau ob die Rolle jetzt noch funktioniert, aber mein Account hatte trotz der 7 Tage weiterhin den Status "inaktiv" gehabt, eigentlich sollte es laufen. 

Falls sich eben jemand findet bitte ich um eine Nachricht. 

mfg
Viktor

Edit: Hat sich erledigt, funktioniert wohl doch nichtmehr.


----------



## Câvo666 (30. Juli 2011)

Heyho, ich suche jemanden den ich werben kann.
Ich twinke zur zeit auf der Allianzseite von EU-Kil'Jaeden und würde mich über Gesellschaft freuen.
Biete eine sehr aktive eigene Gilde und ein TS.
Classic Key (+TBC) würde ich zur Not stellen.
Schreibt mir einfach ne PM bei Interesse.


----------



## kellokz (31. Juli 2011)

Hallo buffed Comnmunity 
Ich suche jemand den ich werben kann um mehrere chars hoch zu ziehen

Zu mir

Ich spiele seit über 5jahren wow 
Bin sehr aktiv 
und kann euch gold für mounts etc. geben

zu euch

ihr solltet akitv sein
die keys müsst ihr euch selbst besorgen
und lust haben mehrere chars hochzuziehen


server usw wird im skype oder per pm besprochen  

skype name aleox-patrick


----------



## Vyren (31. Juli 2011)

Linostar schrieb:


> [...]
> *- Gold für die Reittierausbildung
> - Die 60%, 100%, 150% Reitttierausbildung
> - Gold für das 60%, 100% Reittier und 150% Flugtier*
> ...



3x ein und das selbe?!


----------



## Riearlo (1. August 2011)

Ich suche jemanden den ich werben kann! 


*Was ich bieten kann: *
3 Jahre WoW Erfahrung
Server würde ich gerne auf Arthas-PVP auf der Allianz Seite spielen, da ich da dort Gold etc. spendieren kann
Eine Level 25 Gilde mit extra EP-Bonus und allem was dazu gehört
Gold für alles was ihr braucht. Mounts, Fähigkeiten, Taschen etc.
Wenn ihr einen Char bis 80 durchgezogen habt auch das Gold für das 280% fliegen + Mount
Gute Onlinezeiten
Werbt einen Freund Erfahrung

*Was ich erwarte: *
Selbst besorgte Keys.
Geistige Reife (Alter sollte schon über 16 liegen)
Guten Humor
Spaß am Spiel
Das auch wirklich durchziehen
Und auch mindestens 3/7 in der Woche online

Meldete euch bei Fragen und wenn ich eure Interesse geweckt habe. (:

MfG


----------



## Svemir (1. August 2011)

Suche Jemanden den ich werben kann, go go. Key wird bezahlt. 


Server: Aegwynn/Destromath

Gold: Reichlich vorhanden



Hier per PM erreichbar.


----------



## Vyren (2. August 2011)

Vyren schrieb:


> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Morning,
> 
> suche jemanden den ich werben kann, Server wäre eigentlich egal, Fraktion ebenfalls
> 
> ...





Push !


----------



## Linostar (5. August 2011)

Hallo liebe buffed.de Community,

ich suche jemand der in World of Warcraft mal reinschnuppern möchte, oder neu anfangen möchte.
Spiele auf seiten der Allianz auf einem Normalen Server.
Gegen Horde habe ich allerdings auch nichts 

Was ich euch bieten kann:
- Über 3 Jahre Erfahrung
- Hilfe bei Klassenfragen
- Quests oder ähnliches
- große Taschen
- Gold für die Reittierausbildung
- Die 60%, 100%, 150% Reitttierausbildung
- Gold für das 60%, 100% Reittier und 150% Flugtier
- 300% Exp bis LvL 80: NEU!!(dank Werbt einem Freund) 

Habe zusätzlich Teamspeak 3 und Skype(Kein muss)


Was solltet ihr haben?
- Spass an Rollenspielen oder die Interesse rein zu schnuppern
- Humor 
- Die Keys für das Spiel selber besorgen



Freu mich auf dich 

P.S.: verschicke auch gerne Rollen der Auferstehung


@ den Commend etwas weiter drüber: nein sit es nicht, nur weil man den Reitskill lernt, hat man noch lange kein gaul zum reiten


----------



## Rockt (5. August 2011)

Hey leute,

ich suche jemand der mich werben kann


Was ich erwarte:
- Schnelles leveln
- Freundlich
- Ihr solltet mir WoW classic + wotlk stellen ( Kann mann auch durch Epic reiten bzw. Gold ersetzen) -> ganz einfach weil ihr 1 Monat und n Mount bekommt 

Was ich biete:
- häufige online zeit
- 4 Jahre WoW Erfahrung
- Freundlich 

Zu mir:

Muss mann ja nicht mehr viel sagen würde mich über Ts bzw. Skype gespräche freuen

freue mich auf angebote von euch


----------



## Rockt (5. August 2011)

Rockt schrieb:


> Hey leute,
> 
> ich suche jemand der mich werben kann
> 
> ...





push


----------



## Königmarcus (8. August 2011)

Würde mich gerne werben lassen.

zu mir:
Heiße Marcus, bin 19 Jahre alt und wieder auf der Suche nach nem Neuanfang in WoW

*Was ich bieten kann:*
-4.5 Jahre WoW Erfahrung
-nett & humorvoll
-TS 3

*was ich suche:*
-_gestellte_ Keys
-Werber mit geistiger Reife
-Schnelles aber angenehmes leveln


wer interesse hat, einfach eine PM schreiben


----------



## Trailies (9. August 2011)

Hey ich würde mich gerne Werben lassen.

*
Über Mich*
Also ich bin Jonas 17Jahre alt
nächste Woche fängt mein Jahrespraktikum an.
Habe diese Woche noch lange Zeit
Habe 3 Jahre WoW Erfahrung.
Ab nächste Woche dann immer so ab 17 uhr - open end mit pausen

Doch vorab !
ONLY ALLIANZ
Hordler suche ich nicht

Jedoch werde ich warscheinlich 1 Goblin zocken wollen
*
Was du mir bieten solltest:*

*Wenn wir spielen kein andauerndes Afk gehen
*Headset sowie Teamspeak3
*Freundlichkeit und gegenseitigen Respekt
*Anständiges Verhalten (Kein Kiddykram <-- keine Diskriminierung)
*Spaß und Motivation sowie Geduld,Geduld,Geduld
*Ein gemeinsammes spielen von mindestens 3 Chars auf 60,bestenfalls alle dann auf 85 (Wenn du willst auch mehr)
*Gold und Taschenversorgung
*Erfahrung und Hilfreiche Tipps
*Kein Druck, dass du dich meine Spielgeschwindigkeit anpasst
*Dass du nicht ohne meine Anwesenheit weiterlevelst.

*Du kannst von mir erwarten:*
*Alle Keys von Classic bis zu Cataclysm
*Freundlichkeit und Respekt
*Teamspeak 3 Server
*Gute Onlinezeiten
*Kein Druck, ich passe mich deiner Spielgeschwindigkeit an


*
Zu den Chars die ich spielen möchte
*
Magier Gnom
Druide (Heal) Worgen
Priester (Heal) Gnom / Goblin
Pala (Heal/Tank) Zwerg
evtl. mehr


es wäre vom Vorteil wenn ihr euch meine Klassen Rassen Kombi anpasst , sodass wir dieselben Rassen haben um die Quests zu gemeinsam zu machen.



Also du solltest vor allem Motivation und Spaß mitbringen,
da wir mehr als 1 Woche mit einander Leveln werden.
Du solltest nicht so schüchtern sein gegenüber mir oder anderen, da es auf Dauer Langweilig wird.
Humor weiss ich zu schätzen, denn Spielfreude und lustige Menschen sind für mich mehr als Sympathisch
Ein gewisses Niveau solltet ihr mitbringen.
Vorher möchte ich mit euch in ICQ oder Skype chatten und in Teampseak reden und gucken ob ihr dieses Niveau mitbringt,denn ich habe keine lust auf 3 monate langes asoziales gezocke.

Wenn ich dein Interesse geweckt habe, schreib mir eine PN.

Da garantiert über 2 schreiben werden hab ich hier eine
PN Vorlage wie eure PN aussehen sollte.

Titel: Werben
<Dein Text>
Name:
Alter:
Realm:
Main Chars:
Kontaktnöglichkeiten:
Wünsche:
<Platz für Anregungen deinerseits>


ICQ:581580667
Skype: zerohero94


Meldet euch.


----------



## myp1ng (11. August 2011)

Hey ich würde mich gerne Werben lassen.


Über Mich
Also ich bin der Matze 25 Jahre Jung
Student und somit die nächsten Wochen noch sehr lange frei.
Habe 5 Jahre WoW Erfahrung.

Was du mir bieten solltest:
*WoW Classic Key (da ihr immerhin 1 monat gratis Spielzeit bekommt was normal teurer ist)
*Wenn wir spielen kein andauerndes Afk gehen
*Headset
*Freundlichkeit und gegenseitigen Respekt
*Anständiges Verhalten (Kein Kiddykram <-- keine Diskriminierung)
*Gold und Taschenversorgung



Du kannst von mir erwarten:
*Freundlichkeit und Respekt
*Teamspeak 3 Server
*Gute Onlinezeiten
*Kein Druck, ich passe mich deiner Spielgeschwindigkeit an



Zu den Chars die ich spielen möchte
Pala (Heal/Tank)
Priester (Heal)
Magier


es wäre vom Vorteil wenn ihr euch meine Klassen Rassen Kombi anpasst!


Skype: myp1ng1
Oder per pm im hier bei Buffed.

Meldet euch.


----------



## Vyren (11. August 2011)

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Morning,

suche jemanden den ich werben kann, Server wäre eigentlich egal, Fraktion ebenfalls

Aber zu erwünschen wäre
*Allianz: Die Silberne Hand, Malygos, Nethersturm*
*Horde: Kargath, Destromath (kann da Gold spendieren), Garrosh*
*
*
Ansonsten ist es dir selbst überlassen wo wir spielen und welche Fraktion es sein soll.

Zeiten währen dann immer ab 18 Uhr

Ein wenig zu mir...
Markus tu ich heißen, bin 16 Jahre alt, hab schon einiges an WoW-Erfahrung und einiges an Content gesehen.

Zu dir...
Setze keine große Vorraussetzung, außer das du dir selbst die Keys besorgst (wurde schon oft genug an der Nase herrumgeführt... -.-) ansonsten solltest du wohl freundlich sein, ob w/m ist mir egal...
Chemie und Klima sollten nur stimmen, das wir auch normal voran (oder wars doch vor'r'an...?!) kommen.

Fragen?? Wünsche?? PN!!

Cheers, Vyren[/font]


----------



## ignotussuchti (11. August 2011)

Hallo Leute,
ich heiße Ignotus und suche Jmd der mich einläd oder den ich einladen kann.
Das meißte ist mir egal, wie Server usw.
Key besorge ich mir selbst und andersherum 

/add me freshdumbledore16 SKype


----------



## ignotussuchti (12. August 2011)

News: VBiete jjetzt doch WoW classic an, fakls wer will ^^


----------



## Cerea (12. August 2011)

Hallo,

würde gerne jemand werben und am besten sofort losleveln.
Server Arthas, Horde.
Ich möchte gerne ein paar Charaktere auf mind. Stufe 80 Leveln, gerne auch 85. Das ganze ohne Stress, RL geht natürlich immer vor.
Gerne können wir auch im TS Quatschen (allerdings hab ich keinen Server, aber das sollte sich irgendwie Regeln lassen).
Ich bin meistens ab 17:00 Uhr online. Wir können also mehrmals die Woche zusammen Spielen um möglichst schnell hochzukommen.
Klassen lassen sich sicher irgendwie anpassen, so das wir schnell in Inis können.
Icq: 193 797 480
Skype: ceres667

Grüße
Sarah


----------



## Pierre1989 (12. August 2011)

Ich suche jemand den *ICH* werben kann.

Erstmal ein paar Sachen über mich:
Ich bin 22 Jahre alt und bin Arbeitslos,
dass heisst, ich habe sehr viel Zeit.
Nebenbei spiel ich seit 3 Jahren WoW.

*Ich spiele NUR auf dem Realm Blackrock Allianz, keine HORDE.*


So jetzt mal ein paar Sachen die *Selbstverständlich* sind für mich:

Wenn wir spielen kein andauerndes Afk gehen
*TeamSpeak 3 *oder Skype* inkl. Headset*
Freundlichkeit und gegenseitigen Respekt
Motivation und Aktivität
Alle *CD-Keys* (bis auf Classic)
Was ich euch biete:

Einen *WoW Classic CD-Key*
Gold und Taschen
Gute Online zeiten
*Kein Druck*, ich passe mich deiner Spielgeschwindigkeit an
Was ich gerne Spielen möchte:

Jäger
es wäre vom Vorteil wenn ihr euch meine Klassen Rassen Kombi anpasst , sodass wir dieselben Rassen haben um die Quests zu gemeinsam zu machen. Und vllt sogar Healer oder Tank nimmt um schneller durch die Inis zu kommen.

Und so könnt ihr mich erreichen:

Steam: pierre1989@gmail.com
Skype: pierre1989@gmail.com
ICQ: 344-237-700

So ich freu mich auf euch 
mfg Pierre


----------



## pampam (14. August 2011)

Hi, ich suche jemand, der mir die Rolle der Auferstehung schicken kann. Hab seit ca. 2 Jahren nichtmehr gespielt und möchte mal wieder reinschauen. Kann aber nicht garantieren, dass ich auch für das Spiel wieder zahle, erstmal reinschauen 
Schickt einfach ne PM mit dem, was ihr braucht (der erste gewinnt xD).

edit: Hiermit hat sich das erledigt, das ging ja verdammt schnell


----------



## Raxzy (14. August 2011)

Hast PN =)


----------



## Pzeus (15. August 2011)

Hey Leute,

suche jemand der mich werben kann...will wieder mit WoW anfangen!

Folgende Dinge sind mir wichtig:

-Nettigkeit und eine entspannte Atmosphäre beim Zocken

-du solltest mindestens 17 Jahre alt sein (bin selber 19)

- NUR Allianz ! (werde Schamane/Schurke zocken)

-Server ist egal

- Kommunikation über Skype

-habe zur Zeit keine Keys werde mir diese aber wieder zulegen

- Spielzeiten immer nach Absprache

-Reallife geht vor 

wer Interesse hat, soll sich bei mir melden (per PN)

MfG Pzeus


----------



## Vyren (17. August 2011)

Pzeus schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> 
> Folgende Dinge sind mir wichtig:
> ...



Aus welchem Grund sollte der Werber min. 17 sein? Will mal nen Grund wissen. Warum? Weils mich interessiert ^^

Cheers


----------



## Phorus (18. August 2011)

Hallo bin 16 jahre alt habe spiele seit 4 jahren WoW. Seit 3 monaten habe ich mit WoW aufegehört und will etzt wieder anfangen da ich aber leider mein Email passwort vergessen habe will ich nun von 0-85 lvln. Also suche ich jmd der MICH WIRBT. Classic key müsst ihr sponsern rest ich nicht das ihr abhaut. Lasse mich auch darauf ein das ihr den key eingibt da habt ihr ja keine verluste:
1 monat = 10€
1 classic key = 10€ also habt ihr kein wirkliches risiko.


Was ich Biete:
- Noch Schüler kann regelmässig Spielen
- Erfahrung braucht mir null erklären
- Verlange kein startgold also muss nicht sein

Was ich erwarte:
- Ally
- Aktiv spielen nicht nach 2 tagen keine lust mehr haben.
- Einen Classic Key( Rest zahle ich Cata hab ich schon hier Wotlk ist gerade auf dem weg)
- Spaß am Spiel
- Ab 16 Jahren Bitte


Wenn die punkte oben zutreffen dann könnt ihr mich unter Bilal-c@hotmail.com kontaktieren und wir schauen dann mal.


----------



## Trailies (18. August 2011)

*Hallo liebe Leute, *

ich bin auf der Suche nach jemandem der mich wirbt.
Ich suche keinen "Hardcoresuchti" sondern jemand der Lust hat gemeinschaftlich mehrere Chars, auf der  Seite der Allianz, hochzuspielen bis Stufe 80.
*
Ich biete:*

Die Keys
Headset + Skype+TS3
Freundlichkeit
Ein bisschen Erfahrung
*Was ich von euch verlange:*

Erfahrung auf Seiten der Allianz haben.
Startgold für Mounts + Taschen ect.
Bereitschaft eine Tankklasse oder Healklasse zu spielen
Funktionierendes Headset
Ausdauer + ausreichend Zeit Abends/Nachts zu folgenden Zeiten


Wichtig!
Da ich zur Schule + Arbeit gehe spielen wir ausschließlich Abends bis Nachts.
Von Montag - Donnerstag 18:00 Uhr - ca 23:00 Uhr
Von Freitag - Samstag 19:30 Uhr - Open End

Jeder der Interesse hat schreibt mir bitte eine Pm mit dem Thema und seinem Skype Namen oder seine ICQ nr.
Ich werde mich dann mit euch in Verbindung setzen.


Wenn ihr irgendwas von mein erwähnten Punkten nicht erfüllt. Schreibt dies in die PM.​


----------



## Jenix (19. August 2011)

Hi zusammen!

Ich würde gerne nach 1 1/2 Jahren mal wieder in Wow reinschauen und dann evtl. auch wieder richtig anfangen. Hierfür suche ich jemanden der mir eine "Rolle der Auferstehung" schickt.

Bitte PN an mich mit den benötigten Daten.

Danke!

edit: Hat sich erledigt.


----------



## Riearlo (21. August 2011)

Riearlo schrieb:


> Ich suche jemanden den ich werben kann!
> 
> 
> *Was ich bieten kann: *
> ...



Immernoch am suchen! 
/push


----------



## Asilon (22. August 2011)

Heyho ich hab n paar Monate kein WoW mehr gespielt und würd nu ganz gern ma wieder bissl reinschaun. Wäre super wenn mir einer von euch lieben buffies ne pm schreiben könnte ich geb ihm/ihr dann die Daten für die Rolle. Der Account wird dann auch für mindestens 1 Monat wieder aktiv sein, damit ist dem Versender der Rolle ein Freimonat sicher 

MfG Asilon

&#8364;: Hat sich erledigt danke


----------



## Gazeran (22. August 2011)

hast pm


----------



## Leroymcbong (22. August 2011)

Hey all

würde jemand so nett sein und mit ne PM bezgl. rolle der auferstehung schreiben ?

würd gern wieder anfangen

grüße


----------



## Doofkatze (22. August 2011)

...Wenn du dich an das oben stehende Thema hälst...


----------



## Doofkatze (22. August 2011)

Stickys liest man normalerweise zuerst.


----------



## Redstorm (24. August 2011)

wer geworben werden will oder eine rolle der auferstehung haben möchte einfach anschreiben


----------



## Meiki1003 (24. August 2011)

Hallo miteinander!!

Ich bin auch auf der Suche nach jemanden, den ich werben kann.
Würde mit ihm/ihr gerne den einen oder anderen Char auf min. LV 80 hochziehen.

*
Ich biete:*

 	- falls gewünscht, Kommunikation über Headset (Skype+TS3)
 	- Freundlichkeit/Respekt und alles was dazu gehört!
 	- Erfahrung seitens der Horde (bin aber auch kein Freak)
 	- viel Spielzeit: Mo-Do eigentlich so gut wie jeden Tag ab ~19h, wenn nichts dazwischen kommt, ansonst eig immer ab 22h bis 0h.
 	- am Wochenende kann ich keine genauen Uhrzeiten versprechen, da ich auch noch ein RL habe und den auch gerne behalten will 
 	- jeder Char von euch den wir hochleveln bekommt von mir 4 Illusionäre Taschen (Wert je 3-4k Gold bei uns aufm Server), sowie sämtliche Flugfähigkeiten (310%, was auch ein paar Tausend Gold kostet)
 	- Außerdem gibt am Ende der 3 Monate von mir einmalig 25.000 Gold als "Belohnung", wenn wir mindestens 2-3 Chars auf 80 spielen.
 	- Sonstige "Belohnungen" können ja Besprochen werden, bin da recht hilfsbereit.


*Was ich von euch verlange:*

 	- eigentlich nicht viel. Außer das wir die 3 Monate gut ausnutzen 


Bin übrigens 26 Jahre alt. Also braucht ihr keine Angst haben, dass ich nur Kiddyzeug laber ^^
Spiele übrigens auf dem Server BLACKROCK auf Seite der Horde. 
Dort habe ich 3 Chars auf LV84 (Pala, DK und Jäger) und 2 Chars auf LV83 (Magier und Schurke)

Die Taschen, Gold etc. kann ich auch nur auf dem Server BLACKROCK gewährleisten!!!

Falls gewünscht, können wir auch gerne einen/mehrere Allys hochleveln, da richte ich mich ganz nach euch!

Falls ihr unbedingt woanders aufn Server spielen wollt, würde ich das auch tun, allerdings ohne Startkapital ^^

Hoffe das sich wer von euch meldet!!
Bis dahin 

Gruß 
Meiki1003


----------



## kellokz (24. August 2011)

Hallo ich suche jemanden den ich werben kann 

Ich biete 

- viel Erfahrung 
- gold 
- lange spielzeiten 
- schnelles level tempo 

Ich erwarte 
- das wir die zeit gut nutzen ( mind 3 chars hochziehen ) 
- gute online zeiten 
- das sich die keys selbst besorgt werden 

server fraktion usw is mir eigl ziemlich egal 

falls interesse besteht per pm melden


----------



## Linostar (25. August 2011)

Hallo liebe buffed.de Community,

ich suche jemand der in World of Warcraft mal reinschnuppern möchte, oder neu anfangen möchte.
Spiele auf seiten der Allianz auf einem Normalen Server.
Gegen Horde habe ich allerdings auch nichts 

Was ich euch bieten kann:
- Über 3 Jahre Erfahrung
- Hilfe bei Klassenfragen
- Quests oder ähnliches
- große Taschen
- Gold für die Reittierausbildung
- Die 60%, 100%, 150% Reitttierausbildung
- Gold für das 60%, 100% Reittier und 150% Flugtier
- 300% Exp bis LvL 80: NEU!!(dank Werbt einem Freund) 

Habe zusätzlich Teamspeak 3 und Skype(Kein muss)


Was solltet ihr haben?
- Spass an Rollenspielen oder die Interesse rein zu schnuppern
- Humor 
- Die Keys für das Spiel selber besorgen



Freu mich auf dich 

P.S.: verschicke auch gerne Rollen der Auferstehung


----------



## Strykee75 (27. August 2011)

<b><font size="6">Ist erledigt!</font></b><font size="2"> </font><font size="2"> </font><font size="2"> </font><font size="2"><br></font>


----------



## You made my day (28. August 2011)

You schrieb:


> Werbt ein Freund!
> _Ich suche wen, den ich werben kann!
> 
> 
> ...


 _Here we go!_ 
Ich danke nochmal allen seit meiner letzten Kontaktsuche, für die zahlreichen Bewerbungen. Am Ende konnte ich nur einen oder eine nehmen. 
Ich entschied mich dann für Marko (auch an dich nochma danke für die geile Zeit ;P) und nun SUCHE ich wieder! 
Ich nehme als Vorlage mein Text oben wieder. 
Falls wieder Leute Interesse zeigen schreibt mir so lange, bis ich hier unten groß geschrieben habe "Die Suche hat ein Ende, ich habe wen", denn keine Sorge so schnell geht das nicht ^^ 
Schreibt mir in eurer Mail an mich einfach: 
~Name: 
~Geschlecht: 
~Alter: 
~WoW Chars/Server (falls vorhanden): 
~Eure Onlinezeiten: 
~Euer Text, wieso gerade IHR? Und wie ihr zu WoW gekommen seit.

Und ja weibliche Player sind (zugar sehr ) willkommen.


----------



## LuxxusDE (31. August 2011)

Mein Name ist Nils und ich würde gerne wieder anfangen mit World of Warcraft.


 Zu mir
 Ich heiße Nils Kroll ich komme aus Grevenbroich das liegt in NRW. Ich bin 16 Jahre jung.Ich bin außerdem Hilfsbereit und ich nehme jeden Tipp und Hilfe gerne an.
 Ich bin ein Mensch der sehr viel Freude bereiten kann und der erfolg haben möchte. Ich kann aber leider nicht lange warte. Das wichtigste ist aber das ich offen bin.


 WoW Geschichte
 Angefangen mit WoW habe ich mit dem Start von TBC. 

 Dieses Addon ist meiner Meinung nach das bis jetzt beste WoW Addon. Damals habe ich einen Paladin und einen Priester gespielt. Beides auf der Allianz seite. Deswegen möchte ich gerne auf der Hode seite spielen. In TBC habe ich sehr Erfolgreich geraidet.

 WotLK
 In WoLK hat mir leider der gesammte Raid Content nicht gefallen und habe daher only PvP gemacht und das sehr Aktive 

 Cata.
 Ich habe nur einen Monat von Cata mitgenommen deswegen kann ich dazu nur sehr wenig sagen.

 Ich würde gerne wenn ich wieder Spiele einen Goblin Mage , Priest spielen oder einen Tauren Paladin.


 Bei interesse einfach anschreiben


----------



## Drakencurse (31. August 2011)

Hallo !

Suche jemanden der mich wirbt, bin gerade zuhause angekommen und habe mir wow komplett neu gekauft also die addons und gamecard etc.^^

Spiele wow selber schon seit 6 jahren, hab 2 monate lang pause gemacht und möchte wieder neu anfangen.

Bei weiteren fragen gerne über icq: 646305374

Freundliche Grüße, Drakencurse


----------



## Vyren (4. September 2011)

Vyren schrieb:


> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Morning,
> 
> suche jemanden den ich werben kann, Server wäre eigentlich egal, Fraktion ebenfalls
> 
> ...





*/Push*


----------



## Nightmear (4. September 2011)

Good Morning everybody, 

Suche jemandem zum Neuanfang auf 'nem Realm nach Wahl 

Spiele seit ca 4 Jahren WoW und wäre auch nicht abgeneigt gerne mal 'ne Runde SC2 zu zocken mit Option auf ein gutes 2vs2 Team 

Bin 19 Jahre alt und komme aus dem nicht vorhandenen Bielefeld 

MFG Night~


----------



## smidti (5. September 2011)

Hi, 
Ich suche hier eine Person, die ich für die Aktion "Werbe einen Freund" anwerben kann.
Ich biete dir eine sehr erfahrene und aktive Person, die dir jeder Zeit zur verfügung steht und mit dir zusammenspielt.

Ich will ein zweites Standbein auf einem neuen Server aufbauen und du kannst mir dabei helfen. Wir werden gemeinsam Questen und weitere Herausforderungen meistern.

Ich werde dir wie ein Lehrer zur Seite stehen, dem ihr alle Fragen stellen könnt.
Außerdem werde ich dir Tricks, Tipps zu allen Sachlagen geben können, damit du auf maximaler Stufe nicht nackt dort steht. Du wirst vieles lernen und wissen was schlecht und was gut ist. 

Du spielst also dann mit einem guten und sehr erfahrenen Spieler zusammen, der dir vieles über die WoW erzählen kann. 

Auch werde ich bei der Suche des perfekten Servers(Horde) helfen.

Kontaktiere mich einfach:
Skypename: Trololol Skypeemail: k.glucose@gmx.de
ICQ: 286752862

Edit: ich könnte natürlich zusätzlich dafür sorgen, dass wir mit ein wenig Gold und taschen den Neuanfang beginnen.


----------



## hoti82 (5. September 2011)

hoti82 schrieb:


> Ich und meine Freundin bieten folgendes an,
> 
> wir spielen auf dem server Khaz´goroth Allianz seite und suche nach leuten die sich werben lassen möchten. Rolle der Auferstehung oder neue leute die gerne mal wow antesten wollen,
> 
> ...




Meine Freundin sucht wieder jemanden da sie von ihrer geworben person sitzen gelassen wurde. wenn ihr also interesse habt mit ihr auf seiten der allianz auf Khaz´goroth zu spielen schickt uns ne pm


----------



## Steffzen (7. September 2011)

Suche jemanden der mir eine Rolle der Wiederauferstehung schicken kann.


Gruß


----------



## anel6969 (8. September 2011)

-


----------



## Ichname (8. September 2011)

Frage erledigt und somit gelöscht,
Thx!


----------



## Vyren (8. September 2011)

anel6969 schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> *
> Bedingungen:
> ...


[attachment=12174:merkel18prozent.jpg]


----------



## anel6969 (9. September 2011)

Vyren schrieb:


> [attachment=12174:merkel18prozent.jpg]




Ist keine vearscht... hab mir schoneinmal alles selber geholt und wurde deshalb verarscht. kannst aber sehen wie du  es willst.

Nicht jeder ist asozial !


----------



## hoti82 (9. September 2011)

also mal eins schade das du horde spielen magst 2 kriegste die codes recht fix über code händler somit kann man sich die auch selber holen, wärste alli gewesen hätte man drüber reden können dir classic zu stellen aber wotlk sollte man sich schon selber holen genauso wie cata wenn du aktiv bist und net abhaust  gar kein prob da 5 euro nimmer die welt sind. also wenn man sich wirben lässt sollte mann auch etwas eigen iniziative mit bringen und sich nit alles schenken lassen. weil das zeigt dein interesse an wow wenn man es sich schenken lässt hat man kurze zeit später kaum noch bock an dem game wir wurden einmal sitzengelassen. von daher sind wir der ansicht classic key ja rest selber. somit wirste hier kaum jemand finden der dich wirbt da es für ihn ja mit sehr hohen kosten verbunden ist.


----------



## anel6969 (9. September 2011)

Ich suche jmd der lust hat mich zu werben.

Bedingungen:

1. Du solltest 18+ sein und schon Erfahrener in WoW

2. Horde

3. bevorzugt Server Mal Ganis (geht auch anderer, muss aber PvP sein)

4. Der jenige muss mir Classic besorgen. (wurde schon 2x verarscht, d.h. 2x wow classic gekauft und anschliessend sitzengelassen. Einmal auf lvl 32 und einmal auf lvl 18. Wollten anscheinend nur den Frei Monat 

5. Das Leveln auch richtig bis zum Ende durchziehen.

Meine Onlinezeiten:

Immer ab 20uhr abends und am Wochenende fast IMMER!

Freu mich auf Antworten


Mfg Anel


----------



## Roland71 (10. September 2011)

Kann mir jemand eine Rolle der Auferstehung geben bitte. Würde gerne wieder mal reinschauen in wow. Bitte eine PM an mich wenn jemand eine hat!!


----------



## smutje (11. September 2011)

Ich schließe mich "Roland71" an - würde mich auch freuen, wenn sich jemand die Mühe machen würde, mir eine Rolle der Wiederauferstehung zuzusenden.

Dickes "*Dankeschön*" im Voraus!

Smutje


VIELEN DANK - hat sich erledigt!


----------



## Fruchtzwergi (11. September 2011)

Hi leute,

mag mir wer eine rolle der auferstehung schicken?


----------



## Câvo666 (11. September 2011)

Heyho Leute!
Ich suche wieder jemanden den ich werben kann, nachdem mich der letzte leider verarscht hat. 

*Was ich euch bieten kann:*
-6 Jahre WoW Erfahrung
-Full raidequipte Chars damit auch auf 85 der Spaß nicht flöten geht. (Server: EU-Nozdormu (Horde))
-Häufige Onlinezeiten, eigentlich jeden Tag.
-Das 60%/100%/150% Reiten bekommt ihr von mir natürlich spendiert, bei Bedarf auch Fluglizenz/Kaltwetterflug
-Das entsprechende Mount auch.
-4 große Taschen damit der Platz nicht ausgeht (glaubt mir, ich kenn das)
-TS
-Lvl 25 Gilde
-Engelsgeduld 
-Motivation bis zum Schluss, es darf gerne mehr als ein Char werden.
-Bei Bedarf auch gerne PvP (BG/Arena)
-Wenn nötig Hilfe bei allem was mit WoW zu tun hat und zu den Klassen.
-Connections zu so manchen Topspieler der dadurch in der Lage ist uns auf Lvl 85 spätestens per Real ID Einladung zur Seite zu stehen in Instanzen und Raids. 

*Was ich von euch erwarte:*
-Über 16 Jahre
-Ob männlich oder weiblich ist egal 
-Mikro/Headset wäre toll um auch über Skype oder TS kommunizieren zu können.
-Keys wären toll, zumindest für Classic Pflicht. (Sind ja nur 5-10 Euro)
-Den Willen dass auch durchzuziehen und nicht auf der Hälfte schlapp zu machen.
-Häufige Onlinezeiten wären natürlich toll, am besten so ab dem frühen Abend, bin da aber flexibel.
-Erfahrung benötigt ihr *KEINE*.

Ihr habt Interesse?
Dann meldet euch bei mir 

Entweder per Nachricht hier bei Buffed oder in ICQ *646115270*

Ich freu mich auf *euch*!


----------



## XxBeowulfxX (11. September 2011)

Hallo,
Ich suche 
in-game Freundin für nette Chat- und Spielabende in der World of Warcraft 
mein voller Ernst.
Mic vorhanden

Server: EU Garrosh HORDE

Fragen und alles weiter pls per PN


----------



## Ayashisama (11. September 2011)

Stells mal so hin, freu mich gerne andere Leute kennenzulernen die auf Englischen Servern spielen und vielleicht sogar selbst auf Darkspear sind ^^


----------



## Torode (11. September 2011)

Moin,

suche wen den ich werben kann. 

Ich bin 19 Jahre alt und habe mittlerweile circa 2 Jahre World of Warcraft - Erfahrung, auf meinem Heimatserver Azshara habe ich aktuell auch 6 85er Chars auf der Allianzseite und 3 70er, dementsprechend auch ausreichende Levelerfahrung.
Ich würde gerne auch die andere Fraktion des Spiels auf einem etwas bevölkerterem Server kennenlernen. Angedacht wären 2 - 3 Charakter innerhalb des ersten Monats hochzuziehen, also bis Level 80. Weiteres würde sich dann je nach Situation ergeben.

Die Keys besorgt jeder für sich selbst, dadurch wird keiner verarscht. Ob ihr euch eine Zusatzgamecard holt bleibt euch überlassen, für mich ist es nur wichtig mindestens einen Monat Zeit fürs Leveln zu haben.

Ich freue mich über Meldungen.

Mit freundlich Grüßen 

Torode


----------



## Trollface (12. September 2011)

hi!

suche jmd. der mich wirbt.

- horde
- am besten auf frostwolf
- kann fast immer online sein, wenn nötig.
- bin 23
- hab nicht unbedingt bock auf ts oder sonst was 

die genauen einzelheiten können wir über icq besprechen (603622737)

lg


----------



## jeef (12. September 2011)

Hab schon !
Vielen dank =)


----------



## dvd4two (13. September 2011)

moin moin kann mir pls jemand ne rolle der auferstehung per mail senden.... der jenige bekommt 30 tage kostenlos wow gutgeschrieben wenn ich meine 10 tage um hab und mir eine karte kaufe
schreibt mir eine pn...ich werd euch sofort meine email nummer senden danke


----------



## dvd4two (13. September 2011)

dvd4two schrieb:


> moin moin kann mir pls jemand ne rolle der auferstehung per mail senden.... der jenige bekommt 30 tage kostenlos wow gutgeschrieben wenn ich meine 10 tage um hab und mir eine karte kaufe
> schreibt mir eine pn...ich werd euch sofort meine email nummer senden danke


danke an alle hab schon


----------



## Vyren (13. September 2011)

Trollface schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> *die genauen einzelheiten können wir über icq besprechen (603622737)*
> 
> lg



Icq als neuinstallation geht nicht, ist bei vielen das Problem atm. ^^


----------



## hoti82 (14. September 2011)

Meine Freundin sucht jemanden wo sie weben kann.

Wir Haben eine eigene Gilde lvl 13, Ihre chars sind zwischen 30-50 womit sie euch dann erst ab diesem bereich unterstützen könnte um den bonus des programms zu nutzen voher müsstet ihr alleine oder mit hilfe unserer 85 auf diesen stand gebracht werden. sollte trotzdem jemand interesse haben hier zu den Fakten:


Server: Khaz´goroth
fraction: Alliance.

Zu euch Ihr solltet nett sein aktive und bereit sein einen oder mehrer chars auf 80 zu bringen
Alter über 18.

Ts Vorhanden
Gildenpage Vorhanden
Gilden Mitgliedschaft ist Garantiert.

Zu uns
Unsere Gilde heist Dark Expereince Gilden raid gibt es seit heute auch es sind immer zwischen 2-10 Leute je nach anlass am Abend Aktiv.
Gilde lvl wie oben schon geschrieben ist 13

Ps bitte wenn ihr nicht könnt schickt uns über die shout box auf unserer Page ne nachricht:

Page http://dark-Experience.de.ms

Wenn wir euer Interesse geweckt haben sollten und ihr lieb fragt könnten wir euch sogar noch classic stellen.
Also schickt mir einfach ne pm^^ und wir besprechen alles^^

Mfg

Hoti82


----------



## YannickLL (14. September 2011)

Guten Tag liebe Zocker!

Mein name ist Yannick und ich bin 19 Jahre alt nach einer langen WoW Pause möcht ich nun wieder anfangen zu spielen deswegen könnt ihr mich werben!
doch ahbe ich keine lust auf Leute die nur Zocken im Kopf haben da ich eine Arbeit habe sowie ein Reallife habe ich nicht rund um die Uhr Zeit daher wäre es ganz gut wenn sich jemand melden würde der so wie ich mal ein paar stunden am Tag zockt und das WE zum feiern genutzt wird;Dabundzu kann man da natürlich auch spielen Smile
es muss auch nciht jeden tag gespielt werden man kann auch mal nen tag pause machen oder nur 1-2 std zocken das wäre optimal...

Ja die Keys stelle ich also macht euch da mal keine sorgen!
Online Zeiten
ab 16 Uhr vielleicht auch früher
bis ungefähr 20-21 Uhr

Was ich von euch erwarte:
Taschen
Gold
eventuell ne gilde damit das leveln noch schneller geht
Gesitige Reife da könnt ihr auch gerne erst 15 sein oder ähnliches
Nett solltet ihr auch sein;D
ob männlein oder weiblein ist mir egal
am besten spielt ihr eine tank oder Heal Klasse da ich gerne nen DD spielen möchte
Horde oder Allianz ebenfalls egal
Realm genauso am besten kein überfüllten sondern eher ein klein gemütlichen mit netter community

so wenn ihr lust habt mit mir das RAF Angebot von Blizzard zu nutzen dann meldet euch einfach


----------



## Ome Gahh (14. September 2011)

Hast eine PM =)


----------



## Linostar (16. September 2011)

Hallo liebe buffed.de Community,

ich suche jemand der in World of Warcraft mal reinschnuppern möchte, oder neu anfangen möchte.
Spiele auf seiten der Allianz auf einem Normalen Server.
Gegen Horde habe ich allerdings auch nichts 

Was ich euch bieten kann:
- Über 3 Jahre Erfahrung
- Hilfe bei Klassenfragen
- Quests oder ähnliches
- große Taschen
- Gold für Reitttierausbildungen
- Gold für Reittier und Flugtiere
- 300% Exp bis LvL 80: NEU!!(dank Werbt einem Freund) 

Habe zusätzlich Teamspeak 3 und Skype(Kein muss)


Was solltet ihr haben?
- Spass an Rollenspielen oder die Interesse rein zu schnuppern
- Humor 
- Die Keys für das Spiel selber besorgen



Freu mich auf dich 

P.S.: verschicke auch gerne Rollen der Auferstehung


----------



## frog1602 (16. September 2011)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich suche jmd der mir eine "rolle der wiederauferstehung" schickt.

Ich würde mich über eine kurze PM an mich sehr freuen.

Lg


----------



## pands (16. September 2011)

Suche jemanden, der mich wirbt.

Nach einer längeren Pause möchte ich wieder etwas WoW spielen.
Ich plane einen Krieger anzufangen. Über den Server und die Fraktion können wir uns sicherlich einig werden, sofern es kein Geisterserver ist.

Zu den Randbedingungen:


Für Keys komme ich selbst auf
Bei der Wahl des Servers und der Fraktion bin ich flexibel
Dein Alter ist mir egal, sofern du dich nicht wie ein kleines Mädchen aufführst und eine erträgliche Stimme im Voicechat hast. (Selbiges kannst du von mir erwarten)
Du kommst für Taschen, Mounts und ein wenig Gold auf, sodass das Leveln möglichst zügig und komfortabel vonstatten geht
Ich möchte ausschließlich einen Charakter auf 85 bringen
Abschließend sei noch gesagt, dass ich nebenbei ein RL habe und nicht 24/7 leveln möchte. Dennoch soll der Charakter zeitnah 85 werden.

Bei Interesse würde ich mich über eine PM oder eine Antwort mit ICQ-Nummer in diesem Thread freuen.
Alles Weitere klären wir dann im Chat.


----------



## You made my day (16. September 2011)

You schrieb:


> Werbt ein Freund!
> _Ich suche wen, den ich werben kann!
> 
> 
> ...


 _Here we go!_ 
Ich danke nochmal allen seit meiner letzten Kontaktsuche, für die zahlreichen Bewerbungen. Am Ende konnte ich nur einen oder eine nehmen. 
Ich entschied mich dann für Marko (auch an dich nochma danke für die geile Zeit ;P) und nun SUCHE ich wieder! 
Ich nehme als Vorlage mein Text oben wieder. 
Falls wieder Leute Interesse zeigen schreibt mir so lange, bis ich hier unten groß geschrieben habe "Die Suche hat ein Ende, ich habe wen", denn keine Sorge so schnell geht das nicht ^^ 
Schreibt mir in eurer Mail an mich einfach: 
~Name: 
~Geschlecht: 
~Alter: 
~WoW Chars/Server (falls vorhanden): 
~Eure Onlinezeiten: 
~Euer Text, wieso gerade IHR? Und wie ihr zu WoW gekommen seit.


----------



## Torode (16. September 2011)

You schrieb:


> Insert quoted text.



Du willst also, dass dein Gegenüber sich sofort eine Gamecard kauft und einlöst. Das begründest du damit, dass, obwohl du 3 mal bereits geworben hast, du kein Mount bekommen hast. Und erstaunlicherweise kannst du natürlich keine Referenzen vorweisen, dass du überhaupt jemals wen geworben hast, da alle entweder aufgehört haben oder ihre Charakter natürlich getranst haben.

Mir deuchts eher, dass hier wer einen Freemonat + Mount abstauben will und sich dann nie wieder meldet.

Und ja, ich bin misstrauisch.

MfG

Torode


----------



## Valshar112 (16. September 2011)

Ich möchte wieder einmal jemanden werben!


Ziel ist es einen Allianz-Charakter auf "Die Aldor" hochzuleveln. Ich habe bereits einmal erfolgreich geworben, allerdings auf Hordenseite und das Ende Juli.


Ich biete:

+ Erfahrung
+ Unterstützung bei Fragen
+ Gerne auch Teamspeak zum plaudern
+ Gold für die gängigen Fähigkeiten wie Skills, Taschen, Reit- und Flugmounts


Ich erwarte:

+ Spaß am Spiel
+ Moderate Spielzeiten (Unter der Woche eher gegen Nachmittag/Abend. Am Wochenende gerne mehr)
+ Die CD Keys selbst kauft (Über das Grundspiel + BC kann man sprechen)
+ Wenigstens einen Charakter auf 85 durchziehen, um die Vorteile auch auszunutzen.


Wenn ihr Interesse habt, schreibt mich gerne an und ich beantworte alles weitere.  Wenn möglich bitte etwas mehr als "Ich möchte geworben werden".

Schönen Gruß!


----------



## plastic966 (17. September 2011)

Hi,

Habe in den letzten Monaten eine WoW-Pause gehabt und würde gerne wieder mit dem Spielen anfangen.
Ich suche derweil jemanden, den ich werben kann, da leider keiner meiner Freunde lust hätte, mit dem Spiel anzufangen, 
da sie es entweder schon spielen oder keine Zeit dafür haben.
Und damit das Leveln bis lvl 80 schneller geht, um in den aktuellen Content einzusteigen.
Ich habe vor, zuerst so viele Klassen wie möglich auf 80 zu bringen und dann erst den Rest zu leveln.
Ich habe schon viele Erfahrungen mit werbt einen Freund und gebe Dir Gold, wenn du welches benötigst.

Und hier stelle ich mich mal vor

Ich heiße Lena, bin 18 und komme aus Flensburg.
Ich mache grade mein Abi.
Ich spiele seit gut 4 1/2 Jahren WoW.
Mein Spielverhalten: 
Ich spiele ab und zu länger als 3-4 Stunden und bin relativ schnell beim Leveln.
Außerhalb der Ferien würde ich gern Nachmittags bis Abends spielen. 
In den Ferien und während dem Wochenende gerne auch länger über Nacht etc.

*schreibt einfach ne Mail an lena121293@hotmail.de*
mit Name, Alter, Spielverhalten und sonstigen Infos die da hingehören 

Zu guter Letzt würd ich mich über Antworten freuen und wünsche noch nen angenehmen Tag


----------



## You made my day (17. September 2011)

Torode schrieb:


> Du willst also, dass dein Gegenüber sich sofort eine Gamecard kauft und einlöst. Das begründest du damit, dass, obwohl du 3 mal bereits geworben hast, du kein Mount bekommen hast. Und erstaunlicherweise kannst du natürlich keine Referenzen vorweisen, dass du überhaupt jemals wen geworben hast, da alle entweder aufgehört haben oder ihre Charakter natürlich getranst haben.
> 
> Mir deuchts eher, dass hier wer einen Freemonat + Mount abstauben will und sich dann nie wieder meldet.
> 
> ...



Der Text ist alt. Mittlerweile habe ich die Reiserakete. Bei Interesse einfach melden, wir besprechen das per Ts, Skype oder Facebook. Real ID's werden auch ausgetauscht.


----------



## Vyren (17. September 2011)

plastic966 schrieb:


> [...]
> Und hier stelle ich mich mal vor
> 
> Ich heiße Lena, bin 18 und komme aus Flensburg.
> ...



'ne ganz Hübsche 
&#8364;dit: Auch wenn's mit dem Foto lieb gemeint ist solltest lieber nicht reinstellen...
Gibt schon 23 Downloads... ja Downloads (!)


----------



## Vyren (17. September 2011)

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Morning,

suche jemanden den ich werben kann, Server wäre eigentlich egal, Fraktion ebenfalls

Aber zu erwünschen wäre
*Allianz: Die Silberne Hand, Malygos, Nethersturm*
*Horde: Kargath, Destromath (kann da Gold spendieren), Garrosh*
*
*
Ansonsten ist es dir selbst überlassen wo wir spielen und welche Fraktion es sein soll.

Zeiten währen dann immer ab 18 Uhr

Ein wenig zu mir...
Markus tu ich heißen, bin 16 Jahre alt, hab schon einiges an WoW-Erfahrung und einiges an Content gesehen.

Zu dir...
Setze keine große Vorraussetzung, außer das du dir selbst die Keys besorgst (wurde schon oft genug an der Nase herrumgeführt... -.-) ansonsten solltest du wohl freundlich sein, ob w/m ist mir egal...
Chemie und Klima sollten nur stimmen, das wir auch normal voran (oder wars doch vor'r'an...?!) kommen.

Fragen?? Wünsche?? PN!!

Cheers, Vyren[/font]


----------



## hoti82 (18. September 2011)

wir würden gern horde spielen und suchen 2 nette leute die wir werben können da wir gerne mal abwechslung haben möchten^^
wir könneneuch zwar kein geld für mountc etc bieten da wir selber erst dort angefangen haben.


zu uns:

Seite Horde

zurzeit 1 char lvl 8

spielen meist abends ausser mittwoch un sonntags abends.
am we sin wir öfter länger on^^
ts ist auch vorhanden^^


zu dir:

du solltest 18+ sein 
dir die keys selber besorgen können
ts sollte vorhanden sein.

und du solltest uns nie im stich lassen kannst uns immer über buffed bescheidgeben.

wenn du interesse hast mit uns auf diesem sever ein bis 2 chars auf 80(85) zubringen, schicke mir ne pm für weitere details^^

M;fg Hoti82+ Freundin^^


----------



## Mlake (18. September 2011)

*EU-EREDAR - HORDE
Suche jemanden zum werben!
*


Hey Leute,
ich suche jemanden (bzw. mehrere), den (die) ich für RAF werben kann !

*[Biete]*

- 3 Jahre Spielerfahrung
- Mehrfach Gladiatortitel geholt
- 8.000 Gold Startkapital für euch
- Mehrere Chars auf Eredar-Horde
- Eredar: Den besten und mit am bevölkersten PvP-Server der Horde
- Gute Onlinezeiten (Studienfreie Zeit, also hab genug Zeit im Moment !)
- 5 Euro wenn wir zusammen bis level 80 spielen!
- Level 25 Gilde (Boni etc.)
- Humor und ich nehm das Spiel sehr locker, soll halt Spaß machen !
- Spiele Heiler oder DD mit euch (Schamane/Hexer/Magier, wenn nötig auch Tank)

*[Suche]*

- Jemanden der oft online ist
- Kompetent und Locker musst du sein 
- Skype wär sicher auch nicht schlecht, ist aber nicht Pflicht
- Server -> Eredar - Horde

Meldet euch einfach per PM !
1x schon gefunden.


----------



## ego1899 (18. September 2011)

Moooin...

Also ich bin ebenfalls von Eredar auf der Seite der Horde und suche auf diesen Weg für mich und meinen Kumpel einen Rated-BG Stamm, bzw. Leute um einen eigenen aufzubauen.

Da in unserer Gilde in der Hinsicht nicht mehr viel los ist, versuch ich es auf diesem Wege... Auch wenn ich nich damit rechne hier großartig Erfolg zu haben... ^^

Ich selber spiele als Main nen Shadow, habe aber auch noch nen Warri im petto... Mein Kollege hat glaub ich 5-6 85er ^^ 

Beschränkt sich aber hauptsächlich auf seinen Mage, oder seinen Warlock...

Wir sind beide gut equipped und schon immer PvP-bekloppt gewesen. Ein eigenen TS-Server kann ich stellen.

Bei Interesse einfach ne PM an mich und dann schauen wir mal...


----------



## Legendas (18. September 2011)

Hiho,

Suche jemanden zum werben!

Zu mir:
-Ich bin Dennis und 15 Jahre alt
-Spiele seit etwa 2 Jahren
-Bin *meistens* Abends on 20-0 Uhr
-Bin aktiver PvPler
-immer freundlich, und hilfsbereit, kann viele Tipps geben, egal ob zu Klassen oder anderen Sachen 
-Ich kenne mich mit dem AH aus, und zeige DIR wie du schnell sehr viel Gold machen kannst 

Zu dir:

Das Alter/Geschlecht ist mir egal.
Du solltest dran bleiben und nicht nach 1 Woche ans aufhören denken 
Außerdem wär´s gut wenn du Spaß am Spiel hast, und dementsprechend längere Zeit on bleibst (Min. 1Stunde am Tag)
Wenn du am Wochenende spielen kannst wär´s optimal 
Key´s solltest du dir selbst besorgen 

Allgemeines:

Ich würde gerne auf dem Server Nathrezim spielen
Am liebsten Horde, Allianz geht aber auch
Ich werde eine Tank Klasse spielen, damit wir instant invites in die Inis bekommen 
Ich werde dir Taschen& Gold, und für jeden 80 den wir hochbringen 310% fliegen kaufen!
25 Gilde vorhanden


----------



## Mitrandor (21. September 2011)

Heho, ich suche jemanden den (die) ich werben darf um zusammen 2-3 Chars auf 80 (gerne auch weiter) zu spielen. Der Server wäre Destromath Horde.


Zu mir: Ich bin 22 Jahre, Berufstätig, ab 15-15.30 Uhr meist online, besitze genug Erfahrung (5 Jahre), eine lvl Gilde und Freunde die uns zur not ziehen/auf 85 auch equippen-


Was biete ich dir, den ich werbe?

-5000 Gold fürs Epicfliegen für den ersten Chars den wir zusammen lvln
-Gold für alle Skills, Taschen und bei Bedarf auch fürs Beruf lvling
-Zeit, meist von 15.30 bis 24 Uhr, in der Zeit lässt sich schnell lvln
-Equip Gruppe für lvl 85 später, bei bedarf
-Die Möglichkeit gezogen zu werden
-Geuld und Ruhe
-Hilfe bei Fragen
-Eine Gruppe zum farmen von AV's auf 85


Was brauchst du, was suche ich?

- Keys
 - Zeit
 - Bei Bedarf den Willen noch etwas zu lernen
-Die Lust 2-3 Chars auf 80 zulvln


Ich würde gerne mit einem Warlock/Hexenmeister anfangen, einen Priester und einen Krieger spielen da mir nur diese Klassen fehlen.
Was du spielst sei dir überlassen.Wir würden dann auf Horde, Destromath spielen.


Meld dich einfach per PM bei mir, ich freu mich.


----------



## You made my day (21. September 2011)

You schrieb:


> Werbt ein Freund!
> _Ich suche wen, den ich werben kann!
> 
> 
> ...


 _Here we go!_ 
Ich danke nochmal allen seit meiner letzten Kontaktsuche, für die zahlreichen Bewerbungen. Am Ende konnte ich nur einen oder eine nehmen. 
Ich entschied mich dann für Marko (auch an dich nochma danke für die geile Zeit ;P) und nun SUCHE ich wieder! 
Ich nehme als Vorlage mein Text oben wieder. 
Falls wieder Leute Interesse zeigen schreibt mir so lange, bis ich hier unten groß geschrieben habe "Die Suche hat ein Ende, ich habe wen", denn keine Sorge so schnell geht das nicht ^^ 
Schreibt mir in eurer Mail an mich einfach: 
~Name: 
~Geschlecht: 
~Alter: 
~WoW Chars/Server (falls vorhanden): 
~Eure Onlinezeiten: 
~Euer Text, wieso gerade IHR? Und wie ihr zu WoW gekommen seit.


----------



## Highknee (22. September 2011)

Hi, ich suche jemanden, den ich werben kann, um zusammen 1-2 Chars vorzugsweise durch "Inis durchrushen" auf 80 (oder höher) zu spielen.

Ich selbst spiele auf dem Server *"Onyxia" (Horde)*, habe dort 3 85er und würde deswegen auch diese/n Fraktion/Server bevorzugen. Ich plane, mir einen Krieger Tank hochzuspielen. Daher wäre es vorteilhaft, wenn du einen Heiler oder DD spielen würdest. Solltest du noch mehr Chars hochspielen wollen, richte ich mich ganz nach dir, was das Setup betrifft.

Zu mir:
Ich bin 26 Jahre, komme aus dem hohen Norden, bin Student (wobei ich nur unter der Woche zum zocken Zeit habe, WE ist stets verplant) und spiele seit Anfang WotLK.​Zu dir:
Du solltest
 - die Keys für Classic, TBC und WotLK für dich selbst organisieren
 - entsprechend viel Zeit unter der Woche haben
 - Interesse daran haben, auch wirklich mindestens 1 Char auf 80 spielen zu wollen
Geschlecht und Alter sind mir relativ egal. Hauptsache ihr habt Spaß am Spiel und spamt den Chat nicht nur mit "GOGO" und "ogog" voll, sondern gebt vllt zwischendurch auch mal was sinnvolleres von euch.​Was ich euch biete:
- jederzeit ausreichend Gold zum Erlernen eurer Skills, für Taschen, Mounts, Reiten (bis einschließlich gekonntes Reiten Skill 300), Kaltwetterflug und Fluglizenz
 - Montag bis Freitag online
 - Lvl 25 Gilde für Exp+
 - Zügiges Leveln nur durch Inis laufen, keine eventuell langweiligen Quests machen
 - TS[sup]3[/sup] kann bei Bedarf gestellt werden
 - bei Bedarf level ich den Char auch mit dir zusammen auf 85​Bei Interesse oder Fragen einfach 'ne PM an mich, melde mich dann schnellstmöglich.


----------



## hoti82 (22. September 2011)

hoti82 schrieb:


> wir würden gern horde spielen und suchen 2 nette leute die wir werben können da wir gerne mal abwechslung haben möchten^^
> wir könneneuch zwar kein geld für mountc etc bieten da wir selber erst dort angefangen haben.
> 
> 
> ...



 wir suchen immer noch jemand pls meldet euch^^

Mfg

Hoti82


----------



## Fluffernuffer (22. September 2011)

Hallo

Ja werbt mich!

Mein Account wird nach der Email von euch vollständig umgewandelt auf Cata halt. (Die Game Card wird von mir aktiviert sobald Level 80 erreicht ist)

Bedinungen. 1 Charakter von  1-80 auf dem Realm die Aldor "Horde". Mindestens 18Jahre alt und funktionierendes Headset für Ts3 oder Skype. Gold zum Skillen und Reiten bekommt ihr von mir. Keine accountgebundenen Gegestände (Oldschool)

Bei weiteren Fragen meldet euch.

Ps: zu mir ich bin 23 Jahre alt und voll Berufstätig Onlinezeiten 18-22uhr in der Woche und Ab Freitag bis Sonntag 13- Open end! (Uhr)

Bis jetzt wurde noch kein passender Partner gefunden! ( Lest die Bedinungen genau)!

(Keine Verarschung und ja wie unten erwähnt die Bedingungen sind nur Server und Fraktion. Taschen, Gold zum skillen der Talente sowie Reiten und Fliegen (Einmalig 5000g kein Thema)

Es wurde das passende Gegenstück gefunden! Danke


----------



## plastic966 (23. September 2011)

Hallo, ich bins nochmal.Suche wieder jemanden, der von mir geworben werden möchte, 
da das mit dem, den ich mir ausgesucht hatte, nicht wirklich funktioniert hat.
Nur so zur Info, ich habe keine Interesse daran, selbst geworben zu werden. Hab den Text einfach nochmal reinkopiert.
Also- hier  Versuch nr. 2 


Hi,

Habe in den letzten Monaten eine WoW-Pause gehabt und würde gerne wieder mit dem Spielen anfangen.
Ich suche derweil jemanden, den ich werben kann, da leider keiner meiner Freunde lust hätte, mit dem Spiel anzufangen,
da sie es entweder schon spielen oder keine Zeit dafür haben.
Und damit das Leveln bis lvl 80 schneller geht, um in den aktuellen Content einzusteigen.
Ich habe vor, zuerst so viele Klassen wie möglich auf 80 zu bringen und dann erst den Rest zu leveln.
Ich habe schon viele Erfahrungen mit werbt einen Freund und gebe Dir Gold, wenn du welches benötigst.

Und hier stelle ich mich mal vor

Ich heiße Lena, bin 18 und komme aus Flensburg.
Ich mache grade mein Abi.
Ich spiele seit gut 4 1/2 Jahren WoW.
Mein Spielverhalten:
Ich spiele ab und zu länger als 3-4 Stunden und bin relativ schnell beim Leveln.
Außerhalb der Ferien würde ich gern Nachmittags bis Abends spielen.
In den Ferien und während dem Wochenende gerne auch länger über Nacht etc.

schreibt einfach ne Mail an *lena121293@hotmail.de*
mit Name, Alter, Spielverhalten und sonstigen Infos die da hingehören 

Zu guter Letzt würd ich mich über Antworten freuen und wünsche noch nen angenehmen Tag 

EDIT: Hab jemanden gefunden!  Danke für die vielen Meldungen.


----------



## Chiary (23. September 2011)

Fluffernuffer schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ja werbt mich!
> 
> ...



Habe ich jetzt ein Brett vor dem Kopf?
Du willst geworben werden, auf dem Server "Die Aldor" und Du möchtest auf Hordeseite spielen.
Du verfügst über sämtliche Gamekeys und bei erreichen von Stufe 80 wirst Du eine GTC einlösen.
Ausserdem stellst Du selbst das Gold für Skills und Reiten.

Sprich, man wirbt Dich, bekommt dafür neben Freimonat und Mount auch noch Gold von Dir und die einzige Bedigung die Du stellst ist der Server und die Fraktion?

Na ja, die Wochenendzeiten passen leider nicht zu mir, sonst würde ich mich glatt melden...need Taurendruide und Goblinschamane


----------



## Fluffernuffer (23. September 2011)

Chiary schrieb:


> Habe ich jetzt ein Brett vor dem Kopf?
> Du willst geworben werden, auf dem Server "Die Aldor" und Du möchtest auf Hordeseite spielen.
> Du verfügst über sämtliche Gamekeys und bei erreichen von Stufe 80 wirst Du eine GTC einlösen.
> Ausserdem stellst Du selbst das Gold für Skills und Reiten.
> ...




Genau das sind die Bedinungen wobei meins ein Taurenschami wird^^ aber momentahn findet sich nichts passendes! Ein fehlt aber noch keine Acc sachen^^


----------



## Chiary (24. September 2011)

Fluffernuffer schrieb:


> Genau das sind die Bedinungen wobei meins ein Taurenschami wird^^ aber momentahn findet sich nichts passendes! Ein fehlt aber noch keine Acc sachen^^


Das nenne ich mal ein echt klasse Angebot.
Leider bin ich nie vor 19Uhr online ( auch am WE ) und habe Dienstags & Donnerstags immer Raid.
Sonst würde ich mich wohl ganz sicher melden.


----------



## Fluffernuffer (24. September 2011)

Chiary schrieb:


> Das nenne ich mal ein echt klasse Angebot.
> Leider bin ich nie vor 19Uhr online ( auch am WE ) und habe Dienstags & Donnerstags immer Raid.
> Sonst würde ich mich wohl ganz sicher melden.




Hat sich endlich einer gefunden   Schon Level 35 und Priester  Danke für die vielen Antworten aber nur 1 kann gewinnen!


----------



## Linostar (25. September 2011)

Hallo liebe buffed.de Community,

ich suche jemand der in World of Warcraft mal reinschnuppern möchte, oder neu anfangen möchte.
Spiele auf seiten der Allianz auf einem Normalen Server.
Gegen Horde habe ich allerdings auch nichts 

Was ich euch bieten kann:
- Über 3 Jahre Erfahrung
- Hilfe bei Klassenfragen
- Quests oder ähnliches
- große Taschen
- Gold für Reitttierausbildungen
- Gold für Reittier und Flugtiere
- 300% Exp bis LvL 80: NEU!!(dank Werbt einem Freund) 

Habe zusätzlich Teamspeak 3 und Skype(Kein muss)


Was solltet ihr haben?
- Spass an Rollenspielen oder die Interesse rein zu schnuppern
- Humor 
- Die Keys für das Spiel selber besorgen



Freu mich auf dich 

P.S.: verschicke auch gerne Rollen der Auferstehung


----------



## Kugelblitz99 (25. September 2011)

*Welcome to a new World! *

_~The World of Warcraft!_

_*Ich möchte wen werben!*_



_Hallo mein Name ist Leonard, 
ich bin 18 Jahre alt und möchte _
*DICH! *_werben! 
_
_Ich spiele schon seit längerem ein Jäger der Stufe 85 und habe mit diesem schon einiges erlebt! 
Derzeit bin ich gerade damit beschäftigt die 10.000 AV Punkte mit ihm zu knacken! 
Aber es müssen auch mal wieder neue Chars her! Denn nur mit dem Jäger pvp machen (spiele auf 2,3k xp) und zu raiden ist mir auf Dauer zu langweilig._ 

Ich spiele auf dem Server Blackrock Eu - Horde. 
Aber auch gerne Allianz.
_
Durch meine lange Spielzeit und Erfahrung welche sich nicht nur auf den Jäger bezieht kann ich euch vieles zeigen, auch welche Berufe für welche Klasse wichtig bzw. empfehlenswert sind und wie man sein Goldkapital im laufe der Zeit über 50.000g halten kann, damit man sich immer mal wieder rnd epics kaufen kann, sowie vzs, sockel, repkosten bezahlen kann. Und sich auch mal Spesen leisten kann wie Mounts, Pets und auch mal Leute für einen Gefallen bezahlen kann. _
_
Natürlich werde ich euch helfen beim leveln wo's nur geht. Euch Taschen bezahlen und auch das epische Fliegen!
Meine Onlinezeiten sind jeden Abend gegen 19.00 Uhr bis circa 24.00 Uhr. Am Wochende natürlich auch mal gern ganz Tags. Und in den Ferien habe ich auch mehr Zeit!_ 

_Falls DU! Interesse hast an meinem Angebot, melde dich doch einfach bei mir mit Name, Alter, Geschlecht und viell. nen bisschen was über dich. 
Und falls du noch iiiiirgendwelcheee Fargen hast, egal welche, Frag einfach. Wir können auch gerne im Ts mal zusammen schnaggen. 

Ich hoffe du erkennst meine nette Art und wirst mich wählen! _
_Gruß_ *Kugelblitz*


----------



## hoti82 (29. September 2011)

Sehr geehrte Buffed.de comunity,

ich und meine Freundin möchten auf Trall (Horde) neu durchstarten, und suchen auf diesem Wege 1-2 Leute die sich werben lassen wollen,


Zu uns:

wir sind meistens Abends aktive auser an 2 tagen die Woche da wir ja noch raids auf Khaz´goroth(Allianz) warnehmen möchten,

Ich spiele zurzeit einen Troll Jäger lvl 14 meine Freundin eine Troll dudu des gleichen lvls.
Wir sind meistens von 18-22 Uhr on.
Ts3 ist vorhanden, da wir beide noch nicht viel gold haben können wir euch auch keine Taschen oder sonstwas geben das kann aber die gilde wenn man lieb fragt in der wir sind machen.
Wir sind 24 und 29 Jahre alt
Zu euch:

Ihr solltet euch die Codes fürs Spiel selber besorgen Können.
Ihr solltet auch abends aktiv sein.
Euer alter sollte über 17+ liegen
Ts3 sollte vorhanden sein.
Ihr solltet die ersten 14 lvl alleine hochlevln können um dann mit uns durchzustarten.


Wir hätten interesse 1 bis 2 vielleicht sogar 3 chars auf 85 zu bringen.

Wenn Ihr euch angesprochen fühlen und auf einem der meist besuchten horde server spielen wollt.

Dann meldet euch per pm bei mir^^ wir besprechen dann die weiteren details im ts oder per pm.

Hoffe das sich bitte jemand meldet( Mounts und Freimonat) sind nicht so wichtig hauptsache alle haben spass am Spiel und keiner lässt den anderen im Stich.Und ihr bleibt uns als freunde langfristig in wow erhalten das würden wir uns Wünschen.



Euer Hoti82


----------



## smidti (29. September 2011)

> da wir beide noch nicht viel gold haben können wir euch auch keine Taschen oder sonstwas geben das kann aber die gilde wenn man lieb fragt in der wir sind machen.



ohh gute voraussetzungen...not.
keine gilde gibt einem einfach so mal gold, wenn man die leute nicht wirklich gut kennt, also ist das wohl eher dummgeschwätz.



> Ihr solltet die ersten 14 lvl alleine hochlevln können um dann mit uns durchzustarten.


 + 





> hauptsache alle haben spass am Spiel und keiner lässt den anderen im Stich



nicht gerade die besten voraussetzungen für jemanden, der euch sogar den 300% EP bonus beschert.
ihr seid euch sogar zu fein extra nen neuen char hochzulvln für den geworbenen. spricht sehr für euer engagement und einstellung bei dem projekt.(hauptsache schnell lvln, alles andere ist egal)

ihr seid anscheinend nur auf den bonus aus und wollt im gegenzug demjenigen nicht mal etwas bieten.
das zeigt deutlich, dass euch die beziehung zu dem absolut schnuppe ist so lang alles schnell geht.
ihr wollt euren alltag so führen wie immer und keine einschränkungen haben, aber gleichzeitig während der langeweilephase jemanden bereit haben, der auf euch stets wartet, damit ihr nicht normal lvln müsst.

naja wer sich so abzocken lassen will nur zu.


----------



## hoti82 (29. September 2011)

smidti schrieb:


> ohh gute voraussetzungen...not.
> keine gilde gibt einem einfach so mal gold, wenn man die leute nicht wirklich gut kennt, also ist das wohl eher dummgeschwätz.
> 
> +
> ...


wer zockt hie ab wir sicherlich net freundchen pass besser auf was du sagst wir könnens auch sein lassen sind oft verarscht worden. Wir suchen auf diesem weg nach neuen ingame freunden mit denen wir spass haben können nix anderes. und unsere gilde is auf dem server schon kulant wir kamen da hin als absolute neulinge und uns wurde sofort taschen und etwas gold geben. und wir können auch ohne den bonus leben. denn wir müssen das nit machen. wir wolen wirklich nur fun in wow haben mehr nit und finden das alleine spielen doof is.


----------



## Selka (29. September 2011)

Rechtschreibung ?


----------



## Kugelblitz99 (29. September 2011)

Kugelblitz99 schrieb:


> *Welcome to a new World! *
> 
> _~The World of Warcraft!_
> 
> ...



push  
Such immer noch!  
Ps. Ihr könnt gerne auch dann in meine level 25er Gilde (so lange du die Fraktion Horde wählst) rein und wenn ihr einigermaßen gear habt dann auch mitraiden in den Twinkraids die haben immerhin auch 7/7 ;P


----------



## Navimo (1. Oktober 2011)

Heyho Leute!
Ich suche wieder jemanden den ich werben kann, nachdem mich der letzte leider verarscht hat. 

Was ich euch bieten kann:
-6 Jahre WoW Erfahrung
-Full raidequipte Chars damit auch auf 85 der Spaß nicht flöten geht. (Server: EU-Nozdormu (Horde))
-Häufige Onlinezeiten, eigentlich jeden Tag.
-Das 60%/100%/150% Reiten bekommt ihr von mir natürlich spendiert, bei Bedarf auch Fluglizenz/Kaltwetterflug
-Das entsprechende Mount auch.
-4 große Taschen damit der Platz nicht ausgeht (glaubt mir, ich kenn das)
-TS
-Lvl 25 Gilde
-Engelsgeduld 
-Motivation bis zum Schluss, es darf gerne mehr als ein Char werden.
-Bei Bedarf auch gerne PvP (BG/Arena)
-Wenn nötig Hilfe bei allem was mit WoW zu tun hat und zu den Klassen.
-Connections zu so manchen Topspieler der dadurch in der Lage ist uns auf Lvl 85 spätestens per Real ID Einladung zur Seite zu stehen in Instanzen und Raids. 

Was ich von euch erwarte:
-Über 16 Jahre
-Ob männlich oder weiblich ist egal 
-Mikro/Headset wäre toll um auch über Skype oder TS kommunizieren zu können.
-Keys wären toll, zumindest für Classic Pflicht. (Sind ja nur 5-10 Euro)
-Den Willen dass auch durchzuziehen und nicht auf der Hälfte schlapp zu machen.
-Häufige Onlinezeiten wären natürlich toll, am besten so ab dem frühen Abend, bin da aber flexibel.
-Erfahrung benötigt ihr KEINE.

Ihr habt Interesse?
Dann meldet euch bei mir 

Entweder per Nachricht hier bei Buffed oder in ICQ 646115270

Ich freu mich auf euch!


----------



## Naelas (1. Oktober 2011)

Hallo zusammen,


ich suche jemanden der mich wirbt ! Ich bin M und 28 Jahre alt, habe mehr als 4 Jahre WoW gespielt und möchte jetzt wieder zocken...


Was ich von euch erwarte:

- Männlich/Weiblich ganz egal, 18 Jahre+
- Bitte keine möchtgern Spieler
- Mikro/Headset damit man nebenbei quatschen kann
- Gold für Reiten/Fliegen etc. die wichtigsten sachen halt
- Den Willen das auch durchzuziehen
- Häufige Onlinezeiten

Ich möchte min. 2-3 Chars auf 80 evtl. 85 ziehen, und bevorzuge die Horde ! Am liebsten wäre mir der Server Eredar !

Die Leute die den Willen nicht haben, brauchen mir erst nicht zu schreiben... Keine lust auf halbe sachen !!! 




Jemand Interesse?

Dann meldet euch bei mir...

Einfach hier ne Pn an mich, dann besprechen wir den rest...

gruß


----------



## PhilippPower (1. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,
suche jemand der mich wirbt.

Die 4 Keys besorg ich.

Was ich suche:
18+ Weib oder Mann egal 
netter Umgang miteinander
Online-Zeiten bin ich flexibel da ich nur Samstags und Sonntags arbeite.
Die woche über ist frei
Stargold
Reiten
Taschen
Jmd. der uns durch Inis zieht
vllt. lvl 25 gilde wegen den Bonis

Was ich biete:
Aktivität
Humor ( auch in schlechten zeiten hab ich immer paar gute Sätze auf lager  )
Spaß am Spiel
Alter Fuchs im WoW-Zirkus. ( zu 80er zeiten highend Tank)
Keys
Durchhaltevermögen
würde gerne 2-3 Chars auf 80 ziehn


----------



## Shredder87 (1. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Buffed Community.
Als ich heute Abend in meinen E-Mail Konto geschaut habe, hatte ich eine echte E-Mail von Blizzard bekommen. Nix ungewöhnliches sollte man meinen doch zum erstaunen war es nicht die übliche "7 Tage komm bitte zurück wir wollen dein Geld" Aktion sondern oh Wunder ich darf einen Freund WoW schenken. Doch das dumme ist entweder sie spielen schon oder haben keinen Bock drauf. Ich möchte aber einen von der Buffed Community glücklich machen. Wer also Bock hat WoW zu spielen brauch mir nur eine PM schicken. Das einzige was ihr nicht habt sind die "Werbt einen Freund" Boni da ich nicht mehr spiele.

MFG
PS: Code ist schon vergeben aber es sollten bestimmt einige sowas bekommen haben.

Hier ist die E-Mail die ich bekommen habe (Code geändert):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 [font="Calibri,"]*Hallo,* [/font]

[font="Calibri,"]Als Dankeschön dafür, dass du ein Veteran unter den Abonnenten von World of Warcraft® bist, erhältst du eine KOSTENLOSE Ausführung von World of Warcraft, die du einem Freund schenken kannst.

Dein Freund muss einfach nur die folgenden Schritte befolgen, um seine kostenlose Version des Spiels zu erhalten: [/font]


[font="Calibri,"]*1.*[/font]

[font="Calibri,"]Das Erstellen eines Battle.net-Accounts unter http://eu.battle.net/[/font]


[font="Calibri,"]*2.*[/font]

[font="Calibri,"]Nach dem Einloggen bitte den Menüpunkt "Account" oben auswählen.[/font]


[font="Calibri,"]*3.*[/font]

[font="Calibri,"]Anschließend auf "Spiel hinzufügen" in der Accountverwaltung klicken.[/font]


[font="Calibri,"]*4.*[/font]

[font="Calibri,"]Jetzt bitte den nachfolgenden Game-Key in dem entsprechenden Feld eintragen.[/font]

[font="Calibri,"] [/font][font="Calibri,"]
*XXXXXX-XXXX-XXXXX-XXXX-XXXXXX*[/font]​ [font="Calibri,"]Nach Befolgen dieser Schritte erhält dein Freund kostenlos 30 Tage Zugang zu einer Vollversion von World of Warcraft ohne jegliche Starter Edition-Einschränkungen. Diese beinhaltet ab sofort auch die Erweiterung *The Burning Crusade*!

Beachte bitte auch zusätzlich unseren Service *Werbt einen Freund*, mit dessen Hilfe dein geworbener Freund eine Starter Edition erstellen kann, der mit deinem Account verbunden ist und spezielle Boni wie erhöhte Erfahrungspunkte, Charakterbeschwörung sowie Stufenerhöhungen enthält! Diese zusätzlichen Vorteile können genutzt werden, indem dein Freund zuerst mit einem Game-Key eine Starter Edition erstellt, den er über den Service Werbt einen Freund erhält.

Wir bedanken uns nochmals dafür, dass du seit so vielen Jahren Teil der World of Warcraft-Community bist und hoffen, dass du und dein Freund viel Spaß an dem Spiel haben werden! [/font]

[font="Calibri,"] - Das _World of Warcraft-_Team [/font]


----------



## Thestixxxx (1. Oktober 2011)

/reportet


----------



## Königmarcus (1. Oktober 2011)

Thestixxxx schrieb:


> /reportet



 warum? das ist ne offizielle mail von blizzard..


----------



## Shredder87 (1. Oktober 2011)

So mein Code ist weg aber vielleicht hat ja noch der ein oder anderer so einen Code bekommen der ihn nicht braucht.

MFG


----------



## Darkprinzess (1. Oktober 2011)

Kann ich nur bestätigen, habe die selbe Mail bekommen und auch schon erfolgreich verwendet.

Man bekommt Classic + BC und 30 Tage Spielzeit, als bonus weil man schon so lange zahlender Kunde ist.
Finde ich persönlich eine nette Geste Seitens Blizzard.

Ich habe den Code auch schon verwendet und er funktioniert.

Lg Dark


----------



## Grushdak (1. Oktober 2011)

Warum ist aber der obige battlenet Link kein offizieller battlenet Link?

Ansonsten sieht das für mich nach ne normalen 30 Tage Testversion aus - mehr nicht.
Und mit solchen Angeboten würde ich auch erstmal nen Moderator fragen, da
ich bezweifel, daß hier jeder kommen kann, um etwas anzubieten.

Derartige Mails und wenn sie noch so echt aussehen, können es wiederum auch nicht sein.
Wie gesagt, alleine der Link oben, würde bei mir gleich auf ein Nein stoßen.

greetz


----------



## Shredder87 (1. Oktober 2011)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Warum ist aber der obige battlenet Link kein offizieller battlenet Link?
> 
> Ansonsten sieht das für mich nach ne normalen 30 Tage Testversion aus - mehr nicht.
> Und mit solchen Angeboten würde ich auch erstmal nen Moderator fragen, da
> ...



Das liegt daran das es einen 1 zu 1 Kopie von meiner E-Mail ist. Der Link deshalb so ungewöhnlich da mein Provider (GMX) einen Deferer oder so ähnlich bei jedem Link noch dazwischen haut. Es soll wohl nur dazu gut sein damit der Provider nicht haftet wenn der Link zu etwas bösartigen führt. Desweiteren sind solche Mails die du meinst entweder in einem schlechten Deutsch (wegen Übersetzer Programm) oder in Englisch. Was in diesem Fall nicht der Fall ist.


----------



## DarkSJay (1. Oktober 2011)

was ist an "eu.battle.net" denn nicht offiziell? 
edit:



> Das liegt daran das es einen 1 zu 1 Kopie von meiner E-Mail ist. Der Link deshalb so ungewöhnlich da mein Provider (GMX) einen Deferer oder so ähnlich bei jedem Link noch dazwischen haut. Es soll wohl nur dazu gut sein damit der Provider nicht haftet wenn der Link zu etwas bösartigen führt.




gleiches wollte ich auch schreiben


----------



## Darkprinzess (1. Oktober 2011)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Warum ist aber der obige battlenet Link kein offizieller battlenet Link?
> 
> Ansonsten sieht das für mich nach ne normalen 30 Tage Testversion aus - mehr nicht.
> Und mit solchen Angeboten würde ich auch erstmal nen Moderator fragen, da
> ...



Wenn du möchtes kann ich dir gern die Orginal Mail schicken da ich meinen Code schon erfolgreich benutzt habe, kann du die mail gern haben und dich persönlich davon überzeugen da die E-mail ok ist

Lg Dark


----------



## Seryma (1. Oktober 2011)

Also kanns auch nur bestätigen, die E-Mail ist vollkommen ok. Hab selbige auch bekommen^^


----------



## arakil (1. Oktober 2011)

ich hab auch eine bekommen. denke jeder der durch gehend seit na bestimmten zeit spielt hat die bekommen. selbst wenn nur 0,1% der leute den code nutzen/weiter geben und die leute hängen bleiben ist die aktion nen heftiger erfolg für den minimal aufwand


----------



## Dagonzo (1. Oktober 2011)

Thestixxxx schrieb:


> /reportet


Bitte vorher erst mal informieren, bevor man reportet. 
Diese Aktion gibt es in den USA schon seit ein paar Monaten und kommt jetzt auch zu uns.
Blizzard geht es aber im Prinzip nur darum dem Spielerschwund entgegen zu wirken mit solchen Aktionen.


----------



## _Hira_ (1. Oktober 2011)

Komisch, bin seid 6 Jahren Kunde und habe nichts bekommen


----------



## Grushdak (1. Oktober 2011)

Okay, war/bin müde und war etwas stutzig bei der Linkanzeige.
Natürlich geht sie auf die richtige Seite.



Dagonzo schrieb:


> Bitte vorher erst mal informieren, bevor man reportet.


Bitte vorher die Aussage richtig interpretieren, bevor Du nen Spam verpackt in Form eines Anprangerns startest !!
Wer sagt denn, daß mit /reported ein Betrugsversuch gemeldet wurde?
Vilelleicht meint er genauso wie ich den unerwünschten Handel auf Buffed.
Es ist hier schon viel Mist geschehen, weil nicht reported wurde.
Daher ist es besser, 1x zu viel zu reporten, als 1x zu wenig reporten und 1x zu viel zu spammen! 

Sei doch froh über vorsichtige User.
Ansonsten kommt ja evtl. wieder mal ne Welle <Hilfe, Accountdiebstahl> (hatten wir schon alles).

ps.
Habe auch nix bekommen.
Wahrscheinlich ist das im Junkordner untergegangen - Blizzard spammt ja eh zu viel per e-mails. 
Oder Veteran ist man erst ü50 und 7/24/30/365 Online-Zeiten.^

greetz & gn8


----------



## Thestixxxx (1. Oktober 2011)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Bitte vorher erst mal informieren, bevor man reportet.
> Diese Aktion gibt es in den USA schon seit ein paar Monaten und kommt jetzt auch zu uns.
> Blizzard geht es aber im Prinzip nur darum dem Spielerschwund entgegen zu wirken mit solchen Aktionen.



Wie wärs mit

1. Wozu sind die Mods da

2. Sachgerechte Überschrift wählen und der Text vom TE ist genauso unseriös wie die E Mail von Blizz.

   Oben steht etwas von WoW kostenlos und unten im kleingedruckten 30 Tage Testversion.


----------



## arakil (2. Oktober 2011)

wegen dem "nicht kostenlos" man bekommt hier das spiel kostenlos mit BC sprich 20 euro. das das kostenlos auf die abo gebühren bezogen ist schreibt der te nirgend wo

und wegen "Oder Veteran ist man erst ü50 und 7/24/30/365 Online-Zeiten."

kann ich nur nein, nein und noch mal nein sagen ^^ hab nix davon und gerade mal vorgestern meinen zweiten 85iger fertig gemacht. bekommen wahrscheinlich einfach nur wahre imba spieler und net möchtegern pro's ;-)


----------



## gioftous (2. Oktober 2011)

Ich würde gerne so einen Acc kriegen und wer will könnten wir sogar Werbt einen Freund spielen


----------



## lord just (2. Oktober 2011)

Thestixxxx schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit
> 
> 1. Wozu sind die Mods da
> 
> ...





Das was oben als Threadtitel steht stimmt aber auch so, denn es gibt keine 30 Tage Testversion. Durch den Code bekommt man einen vollwertigen Account mit 30 Tagen Spielzeit und muss danach dann wie jeder andere auch ein Abo abschließen, wenn man weiter spielen möchte.


----------



## Darkprinzess (2. Oktober 2011)

Ich hab nochmal im offizellem Forum nachgefragt und ne bestätigung von nem Blauem bekommen.

http://eu.battle.net/wow/de/forum/topic/2723297978

Lg Dark


----------



## gioftous (2. Oktober 2011)

will wer werbt einen freund mit mir? soll sich per msg melden


----------



## G.Peters (2. Oktober 2011)

Hallo alle zusammen.

Ich suche einen/auch ein kostenlosen WoW Key,die Blizzard an die Veteranen per Email versendet/hat. 

Wer einen in seinem Email Postfach hat und ihn nicht braucht, würde ich mich darüber freuen, wenn ich einen bekommen könnte.
Würde gerne in die Welt von World of Warcraft einsteigen,um die Inhalte des Spiels erleben/genießen usw.

Bei Fragen, schreibt mich einfach an.Ich würde mich sehr freuen.Danke.

Einen schönen Sonntag noch.

Hoffe jemand findet sich hier.



Mit freundlichen Gruß

G.Peters


----------



## Strate (2. Oktober 2011)

Ich habe eine Frage.
Was hat man davon wenn man dir den Key gibt? Kann man dich voher werben und du dann dafür den key nutzt?


----------



## G.Peters (2. Oktober 2011)

Strate schrieb:


> Ich habe eine Frage.
> Was hat man davon wenn man dir den Key gibt? Kann man dich voher werben und du dann dafür den key nutzt?



Hallo


Alle Leute die einen Key bekommen haben in der Email,haben selber nicht sehr viel davon da sie einen festen account schon haben usw. Man macht halt jemand der Einsteigen möchte oder wieder einsteigen möchte eine freude mit. Man lernt dazu vielleicht einen Menschen mehr kennnen im Spiel. Vielleicht auf dem selben World of Warcraft Server/Realm.

Und zu der Frage wegen dem Werben,kann man mit jemand der einen den Key gibt den er zugeschickt bekommen hat auch durchführen.
Dazu muss aber so finde ich die Chemie stimmen beiderseits,sowie die gleichen Online Zeiten und und und.

Sowas kläre ich immer ganz gerne mit dem/der Person per Mail.Da nicht jeder das Werb ein Freund machen möchte,sondern einfach jemand den gibt und sich freud das er jemand glücklich machen durfte.

Edit:

Suche weiterhin nach einen lieben Spender...



G.Peters schrieb:


> Hallo alle zusammen.
> 
> Ich suche einen/auch ein kostenlosen WoW Key,die Blizzard an die Veteranen per Email versendet/hat.
> 
> ...


----------



## smidti (2. Oktober 2011)

es gibt aber einen unterschied zwischen leuten, die wirklich neu anfangen wollen bzw. überhaupt mit wow anfangen wollen und leuten, die nur keine lust haben ihr eigenes geld dafür zu verwenden.

zumal man sich doch gar nicht sicher sein kann, dass du den key nicht einfach stiehlst und davon ziehst.


----------



## G.Peters (2. Oktober 2011)

smidti schrieb:


> es gibt aber einen unterschied zwischen leuten, die wirklich neu anfangen wollen bzw. überhaupt mit wow anfangen wollen und leuten, die nur keine lust haben ihr eigenes geld dafür zu verwenden.
> 
> zumal man sich doch gar nicht sicher sein kann, dass du den key nicht einfach stiehlst und davon ziehst.



Soetwas gibt es leider Gottes überall auf der Welt/im Spiel usw.Leider Gottes.

Du soetwas kann mann leider nicht durch das Netz sehen, wie diese Person wirklich ist. Das ist leider Gottes so. Und ja es gibt auch Leute die nach erhalt des Keys ab hauen usw.

ich sage mal so es gibt Key Spender die geben ihn weiter und wollen so großartig nix mit dem anderen zu tun haben und Leute die Ihren Key gegen etwas anbieten wie ein Werb ein Freund als ausgleich oder zusammen leveln,die gilde anbieten bei zu treten usw.
Das liegt im Auge des Spenders wie er es gerne hätte.

 Was ich einwenig traurig finde,wenn jemand aus einer geschenkten Sache profit machen möchte.


----------



## Krshna (2. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,
ich möchte mal wieder in WoW reinschnuppern und bin auf der Suche
nach einer Rolle der Auferstehung. Bitte um PM bei Interesse. Vielen Dank

Edit: Danke, hat sich erledigt


----------



## Navimo (3. Oktober 2011)

Ich habe keinen bekommen und spiele auch nicht erst seit gestern. 
Kommen die Codes vllt nach und nach oder so?


----------



## G.Peters (3. Oktober 2011)

G.Peters schrieb:


> Hallo alle zusammen.
> 
> Ich suche einen/auch ein kostenlosen WoW Key,die Blizzard an die Veteranen per Email versendet/hat.
> 
> ...



Guten tag alle Zusammen.

Ich Suche weiterhin einen Lieben Spender.

Bei Fragen,schickt mir einfach eine Privat Mail.

Danke.

Lg

G.Peters


----------



## Anikin (4. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,

Ich suche jemanden den ICH werben kann.

*Biete*

-4 Jahre Spielerfahrung
-Startgold
-Taschen
-Gute Onlinezeiten
-Level 25 Gilde (Boni usw)
-Humor ich bin der Ansicht man sollte ein Spiel nicht zu Ernst sehen sollte ja spaß machen 
-die Möglichkeit Equipe zuwerden auf 85
-Erfolg runs der 80 Contents
-Durchhaltevermögen
-Spiele Healer/DD/Tank bin flexibel

*Suche*

-Jemand der oft online ist
-Humor und Spaß am Spiel mitbringen 
-Skype wär meine erste Option aber TS würde auch reichen
-Serverlackrock auf der Horden Seite

Meldet euch per PM oder added mich unter den Messengern.

Alles weitere kann man dann per Skype und ICQ besprechen.

Hier meine Kontaktdaten ICQ:394081848		Skype:Yoda2500

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 

Anikn


----------



## Highknee (4. Oktober 2011)

Highknee schrieb:


> Hi, ich suche jemanden, den ich werben kann, um zusammen 1-2 Chars vorzugsweise durch "Inis durchrushen" auf 80 (oder höher) zu spielen.
> 
> Ich selbst spiele auf dem Server *"Onyxia" (Horde)*, habe dort 3 85er und würde deswegen auch diese/n Fraktion/Server bevorzugen. Ich plane, mir einen Krieger Tank hochzuspielen. Daher wäre es vorteilhaft, wenn du einen Heiler oder DD spielen würdest. Solltest du noch mehr Chars hochspielen wollen, richte ich mich ganz nach dir, was das Setup betrifft.
> 
> ...


"Push" Bin somit immer noch auf der Suche nach jemandem, den ich werben kann.


----------



## Crankworkx (4. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Liebe Community

Ich suche jemanden, den ich per *|Werbt einen Freund| *werben kann.

Ich habe diese Aktion schon 4x gemacht, wobei ich 3x selber geworben wurde und 1x jemanden angeworben habe. Diese 4x hat alles Wunderbar funktioniert und es wurden immer 1-2 Charakter auf 1-60, bzw. 1-70, bzw. 1-85 gezogen. Dabei war immer viel Spass und Können.

*Ich suche jemanden, der:*
*
*

Ehrgeiz hat
_Viel_ Erfahrung mitbringt
Regelmäßige Online-Zeiten zur Verfügung stellt (Gestartet wird am 7., bzw. 8. Oktober 2011)
freundlich und unterhaltsam ist (TS - Teamspeak, bzw. Headset wäre sehr sinnvol, TS3 Server kann gestellt werden.)

Bei _Interesse_ oder Fragen bezüglich dieser Aktion, einfach eine PN an mich und dann wird weiter geklärt. *[font=verdana, geneva, lucida,] (Ihr könnt mich auch unter ICQ: 601719738, oder Skype: redrevelations erreichen)[/font]
*
*
*


----------



## Anikin (5. Oktober 2011)

Anikin schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich suche jemanden den ICH werben kann.
> 
> ...



PUSH


----------



## plastic966 (5. Oktober 2011)

*Hi! *
_Ich suche jetzt zum 3. Mal jemanden, den ich werben kann.
Da ich 2 mal verarscht wurde, ist dies mein letzter Versuch._

*Im Allgemeinen über mich:*

Ich heiße Lena, bin 18 und mache grad mein Abi im 12. Jahrgang.

Bin eig fast jeden Tag online. 
In der Woche Nachmittags/Abends, 
am We und in den Ferien länger und auch über nacht.
Biete 4 Jahre Spielerfahrung, eine lvl 25 Gilde und gebe 
dir selbstverständlich Gold für alles was du wirklich benötigst.
Möchte mehrere Chars auf dem Server DETHECUS - (HORDE) hochleveln, das via Instanzen. 
Es sollte bei den beiden Chars immer ein Tank und/oder Heal dabei sein, 
damit es zügiger vorran geht, ich selbst bin da flexibel und erhoffe mir das auch von dir.

*Zu Dir:*

Du solltest nicht zu selten on sein, am besten Skype zum chatten haben, 
und flexibel sein,da ich ja noch die Schule besuche.

Zu Guter Letzt freue ich mich auf deine Rückmeldung!  Diese bitte an *lena121293@hotmail.de*
In dieser sollte stehen: Name, Alter, Vorstellungen bezüglich des Levelns und der Spielweise und auch wichtig: Fragen.

Wünsche noch nen angenehmen Tag :3 
[attachment=12234:003g.JPG]

[attachment=12235:1304376440732.jpg]


----------



## Hamburgperle (6. Oktober 2011)

Hi Lena,

die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass jemand hier (auf einer Spiele-Homepage) liesst, ohne einen Acc zu haben ist tendentiell verschwindend gering. Es mag einige geben, die nen ruhenden Acc haben, aber selbst die brauchen normal keinen anwerbenden Partner, wenn sie wieder starten wollen. Also net zu viel Hoffnung haben.

Ansonsten noch den Rat, hier nicht unbedingt ein eMail-Adresse zu posten, die auch mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit noch Dein Geburtsdatum enthält und auch das Foto (auch wenn Du eine bildhübsche junge Dame bist) würd ich eher weglassen.

Jeder, der Dich kontakten will, kann das über dein Profil. Hinterlege dort deine eMail (nicht sichtbar) und Du wirst über Anfragen informiert.

Dir noch nen schönen Tag aus Hamburg ;-)


----------



## Happy-Tripper (6. Oktober 2011)

Was mich viel mehr interessiert, was haben die Hunde damit zu tun? 
Vor allem, da unten rechts ganz klar die url zu erkennen ist.


----------



## Hamburgperle (6. Oktober 2011)

Happy-Tripper schrieb:


> Was mich viel mehr interessiert, was haben die Hunde damit zu tun?
> Vor allem, da unten rechts ganz klar die url zu erkennen ist.



Sympathieträger / -fänger ;-))


----------



## Jaytonic (10. Oktober 2011)

Moin,

weil ich z.zt. krank zu Hause bin, will ich ma wieder n bisschen WoW Spielen. Kann mir bitte wer eine Rolle der Auferstehung schicken.


----------



## plastic966 (10. Oktober 2011)

Hamburgperle schrieb:


> Hi Lena,
> 
> die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass jemand hier (auf einer Spiele-Homepage) liesst, ohne einen Acc zu haben ist tendentiell verschwindend gering. Es mag einige geben, die nen ruhenden Acc haben, aber selbst die brauchen normal keinen anwerbenden Partner, wenn sie wieder starten wollen. Also net zu viel Hoffnung haben.
> 
> ...





Danke für die Hinweise, ich komm zurecht. Ich lege kein Wert auf das Foto, das ist schon gut 4 Jahre alt.
UND Hunde sind süß, da kann man nicht nein sagen. Die E-mail ist nicht meine Hauptemail und MEIN Geburtsdatum ist es auch nicht 
MFG!

PS: Suche noch. Meldet euch


----------



## Chiary (10. Oktober 2011)

plastic966 schrieb:


> Danke für die Hinweise, ich komm zurecht. Hab wieder wen gefunden und lege kein Wert auf *das Foto, das ist schon gut 4 Jahre alt*.
> UND Hunde sind süß, da kann man nicht nein sagen. Die E-mail ist nicht meine Hauptemail und MEIN Geburtsdatum ist es auch nicht
> MFG!



 wenn meine Tochter sich mit 14 für ein Foto so zurechtmacht, ich würde ihr erst den Internetzugang und anschliessend den Haustürschlüssel wegnehmen.
Auch 4 Jahre später noch.


----------



## plastic966 (10. Oktober 2011)

Chiary schrieb:


> wenn meine Tochter sich mit 14 für ein Foto so zurechtmacht, ich würde ihr erst den Internetzugang und anschliessend den Haustürschlüssel wegnehmen.
> Auch 4 Jahre später noch.



"Zurechtmacht" also manche Menschen können es aber auch übertreiben.


----------



## Gazeran (10. Oktober 2011)

die hunde sind echt süß


----------



## lokkson (11. Oktober 2011)

Hi ich suche ab sofort jemand zum anwerben der viel spaß am spiel hat würde gerne heute noch starten und bis spätestens 2 wochen 85 sein da ich 3 wochen urlaub habe. 
Es wird horde auf dem server Gilneas gespielt. Ich persönlich werde einen magier erstellen. Ich sorge dafür dass wir 20/40 und 60er mount haben. Ich suche jemanden der vil zeit hat und gerne auch über teamspeak bzw skype mitsprechen mag .
Es wird hauptsächlich gequestet aber auch viele instanzen und pvp gemacht .

Zu mir ich heiße stefan und bin 26 du solltest mindestens 18 sein.
würde mich über baldige kontaktaufnahme sehr freuen


----------



## Wutraz (11. Oktober 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

würde nach längerer Pause mal wieder etwas Wow spielen und würde mich deshalb über eine Rolle der Auferstehung freuen. Ob ich wirklich wieder ein Abo abschließe kann ich noch nicht sagen, die Chancen stehen aber nicht schlecht.    Danke sehr!


----------



## arenasturm (12. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,

Ich suche jemanden den ICH werben kann.Es sollte in den 3 Monate Werbezeit 2-3 Chars auf 80 gespielt werden. Keys müssen selber besorgt werden.Dafür biete ich Startgold etc.
Hab nun schon 7 85er auf Hordenseite nur langsam kann ich die Gesichter da nimmer sehen,deshalb habe ich auf Allianzseite auf dem vollen Server Aegwynn angefangen. Hat den tollen Effekt das vieles billig ist 
*Biete*

-schon lange in WoW ^^
-Startgold+Taschen
-Fast immer Online ,habe noch WEF mit frauchen laufen, die muss aber unetrschiedlich arbeiten so lässt sich das prima zeitlich planen wann wer mit wem^^
-Level 5 Gilde (fast^^)
-Durchhaltevermögen und Humor
-TS 3 Server
-Spiele Healer/DD/Tank bin flexibel (würd als 1 char gern nen diszi priest spielen,danach meinetwegen nen pala tank oder ähnliches ^^)

*Suche*

-Jemand der oft online ist bzw es sein kann 
-Humor und Spaß am Spiel mitbringen 
-TS 3 + Headset mit der Möglichkeit zu SPRECHEN xD
-Server:Aegwynn ALLIANZ

Bitte keine totalen Kiddys und Leute die nach ein paar Inis die Lust verlieren. Bis Level 60 ist es am Besten durch Inis zu leveln.Und Level 60 hat man in der Regel in wenigen Stunden...ich spreche aus Erfahrung ^^

Bei Interesse /w me ingame auf dem Server Aegwynn (ALLY) Katzekatzeöh oder Scrumps


----------



## rockstaa1983 (12. Oktober 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin Wiedereinsteiger und Suche eine Rolle der Auferstehung zum reinschnuppern und testes ob es mir wieder Spaß macht.
Mein ewiger Dank ist euch gewiß 
Meldet euch,
Danke


----------



## legendary308 (12. Oktober 2011)

Ich suche auch noch eine Rolle der Auferstehung, werde sehr sicher Spielzeit dazukaufen.

Char-Name: Loragor
Server: Ulduar

Danke im Voraus


----------



## Nimpi (12. Oktober 2011)

Ich Suche jemanden für Horde Lvling den ich werben kann, ich würde gerne mit dir 2-3 Chars auf 80 Spielen, Server Destromath EU:

 Was ich biete:
 - Classic und BC Key - Unverbraucht für euch hier liegen
 - eine Menge Zeit und Langeweile
 - Gold (Ich zahl euch Skills, Fliegen/Epicfliegen, Taschen usw)
 - Erfahrung und Lvl Gilde vorhanden
 - Die Möglichkeit gezogen zu werden, schnelles equippen auf 85 (Ziehen durch Heros)
 - Ich bin eine Gemütliche und angenehme Person die sich nicht stressen lässt

 Was ihr haben müsst:
 - Keys (nur LK und Cata)
 - Zeit
 - Bei Bedarf den Willen noch etwas zu lernen

 Wir spielen 1-3 80er auf Horde Destromath hoch - Ich würde gerne Goblins spielen (deswegen wäre es schön wenn ihr zum Start euch dann selber schon LK und Cata geholt hättet)


----------



## hoti82 (13. Oktober 2011)

Wir suchen wieder leute die Geworben werden möchten,

Entweder auf Khaz´goroth allianz mit Gilden invite in Lvl 15 Gilde und ein Paar Taschen, oder Trall kompletter null start ohne boni auf Seiten der Horde.


Zu Uns
 wir sind 29 und 24 Jahre alt und ein Päärchen,
Haben eine lvl 15 Allianz Gilde mit Familiärer Atmosfähre.
Sind meisten unter der Woche abends aktiv.
Haben 1 bis 2 kleine chars wenn jemand möchte sollte er 1-20 alleine lvln können mit hilfe von unseren 85.
Späteres Raiden im Gildenraid ist möglich. Ts3 ist natürlich vorhanden


Zu Euch

Ihr sollte 18+ sein aktive und spass am spiel haben.
Ihr solltet ts3 besitzen.
meistens abends aktive sein.
auch mal kurz alleine ein paar lvl überbrücken können mit hilfe natürlich.



Also was den Freimonat und das Reitiere betrifft ist uns nicht sowichtig hauptsache ihr bleibt der gilde und uns Treu.
Der Bonus ist uns auch nicht sowichtig .

Wir suchen auf diesem Weg auch nach neuen Leuten für unsere Gilde. Zurzeit werden dringend Priester, Schurken usw gesucht.
Unsere Gilde Heißt Dark Experience

Wenn ihr interesse habt dann pmt mich hier einfach wegen invite in die gilde.

Also wer geworben oder einen Gilden Invite will einfach pmen
Euer Hoti82 allias Grîesu
*PS wir versenden auch geren Rollen der Auferstehung.*


----------



## PhilippPower (15. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,

also ich suche jemanden den Ich werben kann:

Zu mir:
-18 jahre alt
- männlich
- war Schüler fange 2012 meine Ausbildung an
- viel viel zeit zum zocken ( da ja keine schule und so )

meine Wow-Erfahrung:
BC gespielt 3 lvl 70 chars. aufgehört
Wotlk 2 char auf 80 auch in Raids dabei
85 1 char auf 85  Bot und PSA clear.

Jetz wurde ich vor nem knappen monat geworben und habe einen 74er Warri.
Nun suche ich jmd zum hochziehn um noch 1-2 chars hochzuspielen

Server Blackrock Horde

Was ich biete:


Startgold
Taschen
Gilde mit 10% exp
Sehr viel Aktivität
Skype zum reden
Reiten wird bezahlt

Was ich suche:


Alter 16+
Aktivität
Durchhaltevermögen
Zeit zum Spielen
Keys selbst organisieren.
Skype  und oder Icq


habt ihr Interesse?
Dann eine Pn hier oder in icq melden (471676635)


----------



## coldition (15. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Buffed,

Ich bin 16 Jahre und habe durch die Schule sehr viel Zeit zum spielen.
Da die Herbstferien nun anfangen ist mir sehr langweilig geworden und ich habe mir gedacht wieder einen Char hoch zu spielen, aber möglichst mit Werbt einen Freund.

ich biete:

* TS/Skype
* Headset
* Levelmotivation
* Freundlichkeit
* Normales Verhalten
* Tägliche Aktivität mit hoher Onlinezeit


Du solltest mitbringen:

* möglichst ein Headset
* TS/Skype
* Aktivität
* Alle Keys
* Freundlichkeit

Wir würden auf dem Realm Antonidas, Allianz spielen. benötigte Mounts (außer Epic Fliegen) werden bezahlt

Falls ich bei einem von euch Interesse erwecken konnte schreibt mir doch einfach eine PN! 

Meine Kontaktdaten:

Erst PN, dann bekommt ihr auch meine Skype Adresse wenn benötigt.

MfG Coldition


----------



## Mindadar (16. Oktober 2011)

Hallo zusammen, ich suche ab heute wem der mich Wirbt. 
Ich bin 21, komme aus niedersachsen und habe ein funktionstüchtiges Headset, 
Ich würde einen Schamanen hoch leveln wollen und danach villt noch einen Priester(beides heiler) 
Wichtig ist es für mich da ich schon öfters über den Tisch gezogen wurde das ihr den Classic key stellt.

Gerne auch mit dem Veteranenbonus den mancher Wow Spieler bekommen hat. 


Bis level 70 können wir ja dann so schnell leveln. 
Werde bis wir level 70 sind dann natürlich Wotlk kaufen und Cataclysm kaufen. 

Sollte ich euer Interesse geweckt haben könnt ihr euch gerne bei mir melden. 
Entweder hier oder per Skype: RoterMondschein, oder per icq: 221482413




Edit: Bitte nur leute melden die auch 100% sich sicher sind das sie Chars leveln wollen und auch bereit sind den Key zu Stellen.


----------



## Cerea (20. Oktober 2011)

erledigt!


----------



## Highknee (21. Oktober 2011)

Highknee schrieb:


> Hi, ich suche jemanden, den ich werben kann, um zusammen 1-2 Chars vorzugsweise durch "Inis durchrushen" auf 80 (oder höher) zu spielen.
> 
> Ich selbst spiele auf dem Server *"Onyxia" (Horde)*, habe dort 3 85er und würde deswegen auch diese/n Fraktion/Server bevorzugen. Ich plane, mir einen Krieger Tank hochzuspielen. Daher wäre es vorteilhaft, wenn du einen Heiler oder DD spielen würdest. Solltest du noch mehr Chars hochspielen wollen, richte ich mich ganz nach dir, was das Setup betrifft.
> 
> ...


Suche immer noch jemanden, den ich werben kann.


----------



## gstrakyags (21. Oktober 2011)

Hi Leute,

ich würde gerne mal wissen,wie es in WoW zugeht,je nachdem wie das Spiel ist,besteht auch eine hohe Chance,dass ich wiederanfange.
Meine Frage ist ob es jmd gibt der mir Rolle der Auferstehung geben könnte?

Realmie Aldor
Char:Mâgock http://eu.battle.net/wow/de/character/die-aldor/Mâgock/simple
E-mail: gstrakyags@hotmail.de

Würde mich sehr freuen!


----------



## mevie (22. Oktober 2011)

Hi, ich würde auch gern wieder mal wow spielen.

Kann mir jemand eine Rolle der Auferstehung geben?

mfg Mevie

Dromsel
85 Tauren Druide
Dethecus


----------



## chrizzz0909 (22. Oktober 2011)

Hey würd auch mal gerne wieder WoW anzocken, bräucht daher ne Rolle der Auferstehung!

Chance auf Neuanfang stehen gut 

MfG

chrizzz0909


----------



## Gaming11 (22. Oktober 2011)

Würde auch gerne mal wieder reinschnuppern  

Wenn sich jemand der noch eine Rolle über hat kann er sich gerne bei mir melden 

Realm : Lordaeron
Char : Marack (u. a)


----------



## püppí89 (22. Oktober 2011)

Hallo.

Nach längerer WoW Pause möchte ich wieder anfagen zuspielen. Da dacht ich mir ich frage mal nach, ob jemand eine Rolle der Wiederauferstehung für mich hat. Ich plane auch wieder zu zahlen, was bedeutet, dass ich euch einen Monat Spielzeit bescheren kann. 

Ich wäre euch dankbar, wenn ihr eine senden könntet. Schreibt mir einfach eine PM und ich geb euch meine E-Mail Adresse.

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Navimo (24. Oktober 2011)

Navimo schrieb:


> Heyho Leute!
> Ich suche wieder jemanden den ich werben kann, nachdem mich der letzte leider verarscht hat.
> 
> Was ich euch bieten kann:
> ...



/push. Ich suche immer noch.


----------



## Nephilim1337 (24. Oktober 2011)

Nun was suche ich eigentlich?
Wie oben bereits erwähnt möchte ich wieder mit WoW beginnen. Ursrünglich wollte ich dies auch ins WoW Forum setzen, was mir aber
ohne einen aktivierten account nicht möglich ist.
Ich suche jemanden der mich wirbt, damit wir mit 3-facher exp leveln können.
Natürlich gibt es wie bei allem einen hacken, deswegen jetzt zu meinen Bedingungen:

1. Ich will jeden Tag unter der Woche mind 1-2h leveln, da ich 2h zug fahren muss morgens kann ich nicht genau sagen wielange
genau wir leveln werden, aber wir sollten täglich leveln.
2. Ich will auf keinem Geisterrealm spielen!
3. Ich möchte in keine 0815 Gilde mit 12 Membern, es sollte was aufgebautes sein und mindestens lvl 23 sein.
4. Es sollte weder eine pure fungilde, noch eine hardcoreraidgilde sein, ich möchte zwar raiden, aber habe nicht jedes mal zeit dazu,
wobei ich mich jedes mal rechtzeitig an/abmelde was dies angeht.
5. Fraktionstechnisch ist mir das was wir spielen egal, habe beides gespielt und werde auch gerne weiterhin beides spielen.

Nun das sind jetzt eher Gildenbezogene Dinge gewesen.
Jetzt kommen ein paar dinge an denjenigen der mich werben will, welche ich von ihm verlange.

1. Ich werde als aller erstes einen Schamanen leveln, danach einen Krieger, sprich du solltest bereit sein mindestens 2 Charactere auf lvl 80/85 zu leveln.
 Ich sage deshalb mind 80, da der bonus ab lvl 81 nicht mehr gilt und es somit egal ist ob wir zusammen leveln.
2. Keine Accbounded items die einen Exp vorteil verschaffen, denn ich möchte stets auf dem selben stand sein.
3.Ich möchte für den ersten Character eine kleine Finanzsspritze von ca 30k gold, da ich neu anfange und wir mit 3x exp spielen
werde ich es nicht schaffen gold für reiten und fürs berufe skillen zusammen zu bekommen, weshalb ich dies alles bezahlen muss.
Ich denke 30k sind nicht zu viel und nicht zu wenig, außerdem habt ihr ja auch was davon.


Ich verlange einiges, aber ihr habt ja auch was davon.

1. Ihr erhaltet ein exklusives Reittier, eine fliegende Rakete.
2. Ihr bekommt im schnelldurchgang mindestens 2 Charactere auf höchsstufe und habt so die möglichkeit endlich mal
das langsame leveln zu beschleunigen.
3. Ihr erhaltet einen Monat kostenlose Spielzeit.  

und jetzt der wichtigste punkt von allen:
4. ihr spielt mit nem echt super typen, nämlich mir  ( ich muss ja die stimmung mal lockern  )


bevor ich jetzt überstürzt jemandem zusage würde ich es gerne so handhaben das ihr mich kontaktiert.
zu erreichen bin ich in skype ( avexcez ) oder icq 488011933.
Ihr solltet alerdings beweisen können das ihr fähig seid meine forderungen zu erfüllen.


Das war es denke ich von meine Seite, falls ich irgendwas vergessen haben sollte: Mein Gott es ist 7 Uhr früh, ich habn
nen Vorlesungsfreien tag und werde von meiner Freundin um halb 6 geweckt woraufhin ich nichmehr schlafen kann, was erwartet ihr?^^

ps.: das selbige gilt auch für Recht-,Grammatik- und Satzzeichenfehler, genause wie alles andere auch was falsch sein könnte


----------



## Cerea (24. Oktober 2011)

Nephilim1337 schrieb:


> 1. Ich will jeden Tag unter der Woche mind 1-2h leveln, da ich 2h zug fahren muss morgens kann ich nicht genau sagen wielange
> genau wir leveln werden, aber wir sollten täglich leveln.




Das heißt du willst Morgends spielen? Oder Abends? Es ist immer einfacher sowas zu planen wenn man vorher die ungefähre Uhrzeit weiß. 




> 4. Es sollte weder eine pure fungilde, noch eine hardcoreraidgilde sein, ich möchte zwar raiden, aber habe nicht jedes mal zeit dazu,
> wobei ich mich jedes mal rechtzeitig an/abmelde was dies angeht.



Solche Gilden gibt es eher selten  Ich kenne kaum Gilden die dir einen Stammplatz geben wenn du vielleicht eventuell mal kannst und lust hast aber auch oft nicht und das dann 1 Tag vorher weißt. Es ist auch einfach sich die Gilde dann selbst zu suchen da wohl kaum ein Werber hier sowas bieten kann (gut, man kann natürlich auch das Gelbe vom Ei versprechen)



> 3.Ich möchte für den ersten Character eine kleine Finanzsspritze von ca 30k gold
> Ich verlange einiges, aber ihr habt ja auch was davon.



Meiner Erfahrung nach wirst du da kaum jemanden finden, wenn dir jemand 10k gibt dann hast du schon sehr sehr viel bekommen.

Grüße


----------



## Bismerlo (24. Oktober 2011)

Ich werbe jeden der geworben werden möchte. Fraktion egal, Biete auf azshara horden seite 25er gilde ( beste des realms ), andere realms / fraktionen besorg ich eine gilde. rest np habe das schon 3x gemacht, kann besonders am WE lange. Meldet euch hier oder in skype bei Duppsi.stuppsi


----------



## Chiary (24. Oktober 2011)

Nephilim1337 schrieb:


> 1. Ich will jeden Tag unter der Woche mind 1-2h leveln, da ich 2h zug fahren muss morgens kann ich nicht genau sagen wielange
> genau wir leveln werden, aber wir sollten täglich leveln.



Grundsätzlich ist das ja kein Problem, so sollte die RaF Aktion ja auch sehr schnell gehen.
Aber beisst sich das nicht mit:


Nephilim1337 schrieb:


> 4. Es sollte weder eine pure fungilde, noch eine hardcoreraidgilde sein, ich möchte zwar raiden, aber habe nicht jedes mal zeit dazu,
> wobei ich mich jedes mal rechtzeitig an/abmelde was dies angeht.


Wenn Du Dich von jemanden werben lassen willst der auch die Möglichkeit hat Dich in einem Raid unterbringen zu können ( ganz gleich welche Richtung der Raid nun haben mag ), so kannst Du ganz sicher davon ausgehen das eben diese Person etwa 2-3 Abende die Wochen Raidverpflichtungen hat.



Nephilim1337 schrieb:


> 3.Ich möchte für den ersten Character eine kleine Finanzsspritze von ca 30k gold, da ich neu anfange und wir mit 3x exp spielen
> werde ich es nicht schaffen gold für reiten und fürs berufe skillen zusammen zu bekommen, weshalb ich dies alles bezahlen muss.
> Ich denke 30k sind nicht zu viel und nicht zu wenig, außerdem habt ihr ja auch was davon.


30k, das ist mal ne Hausnummer.


----------



## Diabolus Dark (24. Oktober 2011)

EDIT: Hat sich erledigt. Ein paar Minuten nach dem Post hier hab ich schon eine Rolle bekommen. Danke an den Spender und an alle anderen die so nett waren sich zu melden :-)


Hallo Leute,

Nach fast einem Jahr möchte ich mal wieder WoW spielen, daher wäre es schön wenn jemand mir eine Rolle der Auferstehung zukommen lassen könnte. Würde mich freuen und für denjenigen wäre dann auch ein gratis Monat drin da die Wahrscheinlichkeit das ich den Account danach reaktiviere (also ein Abo abschließe) sehr hoch ist 

mfg


----------



## Cerea (25. Oktober 2011)

Wenn jemand eine Rolle der Auferstehung braucht kann er sich gerne melden  Nur momentan ist B.net down.


----------



## JonnyDoe (26. Oktober 2011)

Sollte bei irgendjemandem noch Bedarf an einer Rolle der Auferstehung bestehen schreibt mich einfach mal an, kann noch so einige verschicken !
Bei Bedarf werbe ich auch, wobei Key's dabei eure Sache sein sollte ;o

MfG Fingäär


----------



## Linostar (28. Oktober 2011)

Hallo liebe buffed.de Community,

ich suche mal wieder jemanden der in World of Warcraft mal reinschnuppern möchte, oder neu anfangen möchte.
Spiele auf seiten der Allianz auf einem Normalen Server.
Gegen Horde habe ich allerdings auch nichts 

Was ich euch bieten kann:
- Über 3 Jahre Erfahrung
- Hilfe bei Klassenfragen
- Quests oder ähnliches
- große Taschen
- Gold für Reitttierausbildungen
- Gold für Reittier und Flugtiere
- 300% Exp bis LvL 80: NEU!!(dank Werbt einem Freund) 

Habe zusätzlich Teamspeak 3 und Skype(Kein muss)


Was solltet ihr haben?
- Spass an Rollenspielen oder die Interesse rein zu schnuppern
- Humor 
- Die Keys für das Spiel selber besorgen



Freu mich auf dich 

P.S.: verschicke auch gerne Rollen der Auferstehung


----------



## frido2001 (28. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,

ich würd gern mal wieder in WoW reinschnuppern. Es wäre nett, wenn mir jemand eine Rolle der Auferstehung schicken könnte. 
So wie ich mich kenne ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit sehr hoch, dass ich mein Abo dann verlängere und somit beide Seiten etwas davon haben.

Danke schonmal.

MfG

frido2001


----------



## Nightraider (29. Oktober 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
Ich wollte nach längerer Pause mal wieder in Wow reinschnuppern und bräuchte dazu die Rolle
der Auferstehung. Hat jmd vlt Lust mir eine zu schicken?

Liebe Grüße
Night


----------



## Troete123 (29. Oktober 2011)

klar, kann ich machen


----------



## Nightraider (29. Oktober 2011)

Dankeschön. 
Hast ne PM von mir...


----------



## Nightraider (30. Oktober 2011)

Hallo nochmal,
Leider hat troete bis jetzt nicht auf meine pm reagiert und da Geduld
leider nicht grad meine Tugend ist, sitz ich mir vorm Rechner die Beine in den Bauch. 
Ist vlt jmd schneller als er?

Grüße
Night


----------



## xxXDarknessXxx (30. Oktober 2011)

ich kann dir eine rolle schicken wen willst


----------



## Showwer1158 (30. Oktober 2011)

Guten Tag,

ich suche jemanden mit dem ich fast täglich mal 1-2h WoW zocke. Nur zum entspannen natürlich was heisst kein Power Leveln oder Questen und falls du an Rollenspiel interesse hast auch kein Problem bin für alles zu haben.    

Server und Fraktion ist mir eigentlich egal nur wäre es schön ohne dieses Levelgear zu spielen.

Zu mir:

Bin 18 Jahre alt  nett, Zuverlässig und hilfsbereit 

Habe nächste Woche frei das heisst wir könnten in der Woche bisschen mehr spielen von mir aus. ;P

Meine Onlinezeiten sind von ca. 18-20 Uhr.

Ts3 und Skype sind vorhanden obwohl ich Ts3 bevorzugen würde ist aber keine Pflicht falls ihr nicht reden möchtet.

Falls Interesse besteht einmal eine Privatnachricht schicken 

Freue mich auf euch


----------



## jeef (30. Oktober 2011)

Hab Danke


----------



## mettman1 (30. Oktober 2011)

Guten Abend,

ich würde auch gerne mal wieder bei WoW reinschnuppern.
es wäre prima wenn mich jemand werben könnte.

ich wollte meinen account sowieso reaktivieren, hatte die RdW schon fast vergessen .
Freimonat für denjenigen GARANTIERT.

bin den ganzen abend online bei buffed.de und würde mich über eine PM sehr freuen.

mfg,
mette

ps. meine spielzeit ist am 15.01.2011 abgelaufen.


----------



## chrizzz0909 (30. Oktober 2011)

Edit : löschen bitte ...


----------



## mettman1 (30. Oktober 2011)

hat sich erledigt


----------



## Ryje (2. November 2011)

hat sich erledigt


----------



## huhuhaha (2. November 2011)

Hi, 

könnte mir jemand bitte eine Rolle der Wiederauferstehung zukommen lassen (pm an mich dan schick ich euch die email)

Dem Gratismonat sollte nichts im wege stehen da ich mir relativ sicher das Jahrepack zwecks diablo 3 holen werde. LG und Danke!


----------



## Linostar (3. November 2011)

Hallo liebe buffed.de Community,

ich suche mal wieder jemanden der in World of Warcraft mal reinschnuppern möchte, oder neu anfangen möchte.
Spiele auf seiten der Allianz auf einem Normalen Server.
Gegen Horde habe ich allerdings auch nichts 

Was ich euch bieten kann:
- Über 3 Jahre Erfahrung
- Hilfe bei Klassenfragen
- Quests oder ähnliches
- große Taschen
- Gold für Reitttierausbildungen
- Gold für Reittier und Flugtiere
- 300% Exp bis LvL 80: NEU!!(dank Werbt einem Freund) 

Habe zusätzlich Teamspeak 3 und Skype(Kein muss)


Was solltet ihr haben?
- Spass an Rollenspielen oder die Interesse rein zu schnuppern
- Humor 
- Die Keys für das Spiel selber besorgen



Freu mich auf dich 

P.S.: verschicke auch gerne Rollen der Auferstehung


----------



## Karvon (3. November 2011)

Hallo Leute!

Ich bin/war wow spieler der ersten stunde und hatte jetzt eine monatelange pause hinter mir. Jetzt wollt ich mal wieder vorbeischauen, aber diesmal nicht mit einem 85er weiterspielen, da ich diese sicher nichtmehr beherrsche, sondern von vorne beginnen, mit tollen leuten in einer Gilde usw. Da ich schonmal im RP Teil geschrieben habe und dort keine antwort erhielt, möchte ich es hier nochmal probieren =)

RP Server ist Pflicht
Gilde sollte zumindest nach außen hin RP sein
Unterstützung bei Klassen-/Rassenwahl
gepflegte umgangsformen innerhalb der Gilde
Anrede mit Sie
und 1000 Gold startkapital

Sollte sich eine Gilde, eine Gruppe oder ein einzelner Spieler angesprochen fühlen, bitte hier melden =)

Mit freundlichsten Grüßen
Karvon

P.S.: Anrede mit Sie und 1000 Gold sind selbstverständlich nicht ernsthaft gemeint ;-)


----------



## Shisaichou (3. November 2011)

Hab schon...man seid ihr schnell


----------



## Showwer1158 (4. November 2011)

Hi Leute,

ich suche Leute denen es im Moment so geht wie mir. WoW ist gerade wieder etwas farblos also macht nicht den gewünschten Spaß und man versucht verzweifelt was neues in WoW zu versuchen damit man ein wenig Spaß hat.

Hier eine Lösung:

Ich habe mir das so gedacht das wir, wenn ihr interesse hättet, uns ein Server suchen und eine Fraktion aussuchen und denn gemeinsam ein Char hochleveln ( ohne Levelgear ). Das Ziel ist eine nette Gemeinschaft zu bilden die gerade in der gleichen Situation sind und somit würde es immer Gesprächsstoff geben.

Es ist an alle gerichtet die Spaß haben zu Leveln oder auch mal ein wenig im Ts3 quatschen wollen.

Das ist alles ohne Verpflichtungen also man kann kommen man kann gehen wie man will jedem ist selber überlassen wieviel Zeit er in diesen Twink stecken möchte usw.

Man kann Ingame auf dem Server auch ein Channel einrichtet wo man dann auch ein überblick über alle hat oder wenn sich wirklich viele melden auch ne Gilde eröffnen.

Also ich fasse nochmal zusammen:

Es soll nur dem Spaß dienen, es ist jedem alles selbst überlassen ob man täglich 1h da online ist oder länger oder weniger. 

Wegen Server und Fraktion das könnte man ja in diesem Thread klären falls überhaupt jemand interesse an sowas hätte, würde gerne eure Meinung dazu hören 

Grüße


----------



## DerFisch85 (4. November 2011)

Würde wahrscheinlich besser in den "Kontaktsuche-Sammelthread" passen, aber egal...prinzipiell wäre Interesse meinerseits vorhanden. Ich behalt den Thread also mal im Auge - vielleicht ergibt sich ja was.

MfG


----------



## Codered95 (4. November 2011)

Hallo Showwer ich hätte gerne Lust bei diesen Projekt teilzunehmen als Server Vorschlag würde ich Horde Eredar sagen denn dort kann man wenn man 85 ist auch was erreichen Pve und Pvp mäßig


----------



## Showwer1158 (4. November 2011)

Hi Leute,

ich habe erstmal ein Server per Zufall ausgelost ebenso die Fraktion.

Server: Die Aldor

Fraktion: Horde

Der Grund ist einfach falls jemand interesse hat mitzumachen kann er einfach auf den Server kommen und den Channel " Levelgemeinschaft " joinen.

Da werde ich mich immer drin aufhalten und hoffentlich auch schon bald andere nette Spieler 

Ingame könnt ihr mich unter dem Namen " Shavla " erreichen.

Ich denke "offiziel" wird das Projekt am Montag den 07.11.2011 losgehen.

Wegen des Servers und der Fraktion es ist nicht fest das habe ich nur gemacht damit man mich Ingame erreichen kann. 

Grüße

Edit: Falls ich in WoW nicht online bin einfach in Skype adden    Skypename: herzul78


----------



## Showwer1158 (4. November 2011)

Kurzes Update:

Falls ihr Interesse habt mitzumachen wir sind auf den Server *Alleria* auf Seiten der Allianz gegangen.

Wir haben auch eine Gilde namens *Pech und Schwefel* wo ihr euch melden könnt falls ihr Interesse habt an der Levelstopgilde mitzumachen 

Grüße


----------



## Weissnet (4. November 2011)

hi zusammen,
ich biete hier einen WoW Gutschein an.

Hab vor einiger Zeit eine Mail von Blizzard bekommen:

"[font=Calibri,]Als Dankeschön dafür, dass du ein Veteran unter den Abonnenten von World of Warcraft® bist, erhältst du eine KOSTENLOSE Ausführung von World of Warcraft, die du einem Freund schenken kannst.[/font]
[font=Calibri,]
[/font]
[font=Calibri,]Nach Befolgen dieser Schritte erhält dein Freund kostenlos 30 Tage Zugang zu einer Vollversion von World of Warcraft ohne jegliche Starter Edition-Einschränkungen. Diese beinhaltet ab sofort auch die Erweiterung [/font]*The Burning Crusade*[font=Calibri,]! "[/font]
[font=Calibri,]
[/font]
[font=Calibri,]Wenn jemand intresse dran hat, dann schickt mir einfach ne Pn, dann kann ich euch den Code schicken.[/font]


----------



## Profian22 (5. November 2011)

Gutn morgen. ich hätt nachm 3/4 jahr pause auch mal wieder lust auf n bisschen wow
Falls wer ne rolle der auferstehung zuviel hat kann mir gerne 
ne pm schicken.freimonat garantiert ;-)


----------



## Profian22 (5. November 2011)

Sry. doppelpost


----------



## Malondil (6. November 2011)

Ich suche jemanden der mich wirbt. 

Biete: 

reifes Verhalten 
Erfahrung in World of Warcraft (seit 2006) 
viel Onlinezeit (jeden Tag ab ca 16 Uhr bis um 22-23 Uhr) 
Teamspeak mithttp://forum.extreme-gaming.de/lasse-mich-werben-t130433.html# Headset
Willen auch mehrere 80er hochzuziehn 
freie Server- /Fraktionswahl seitens euch 

Suche: 

angemessenes Verhalten des Werbers (Alter ist mir egal) 
Classic und WotLK Key 
Gold für Skills, Berufe etc


----------



## binwiederda (7. November 2011)

hat sich erledigt


----------



## hoti82 (9. November 2011)

ich und meine Freundin suchen immer noch leute die geworben werden wollen,

viel bieten können wir euch nicht aber vielleicht möchte doch jemand ehrlich mit uns zusammen spielen.


Variante 1 : Khaz´goroth alliance in einer lvl 16 Gilde mit Paar Taschen und so 2000 Startgold.
Variante 2 Trall Horde ohne vergünstigungen.

Das Stellen von wow Keys ist nur bedingt möglich ( Classic) woltk und cata solltet ihr euch bitte selber besorgen da wir nur über begerentzte finazielle mittel verfügen.

 Wir sind meistens abends Aktive Pmt mich hier oder added mich im Skype scheller.claustrophie. (wo ich dort aber nur selten on bin)

 des weiteren nicht geschockt sein wenn wir uns vielleicht erst ein paar tage später bei euch melden wir arbeiten halt beide sehr viel^^ und haben deswegen nur begrentzte zeit online zu sein^^.


Nun Zu euch ihr solltet 18+ sein, ts 3 besitzten, und euch benehmen können, desweiteren solltet ihr euch aktive mit uns beschäftigen und nicht schnell das handtuch werfen. Wurden nähmlich schon oft entäuscht.

Uns ist das mount/Freimonat nur bedingt wichtig , da wir ja auf diesem wege auch nach aktiven Leute für unsere Gilde suchen und dort der Spielspass im Vordergrund Steht. Späterer Raidplatz ist nicht ausgeschlossen^^.

Wir raiden zurzeit 2 Tage die woche Feuerlande^^

Mfg

Hoti82


----------



## SozialFall (10. November 2011)

Hallo,
ich suche jemanden mit dem ich, " Einen Freund werben" spielen kann.( mit 3facher exp.) einen Char hochleveln kann. Den Server kann der jenige selbst enscheiden.(Die Nachtwache wäre cool). Ich spiele schon seit 1 Jahr und habe 4 85er, also auch Ahnung von dem Spiel und kann es euch gut erklären und nahe bringen. ( ich bin 16 Jahre alt) wenn ihr interesse habt schreibt mich mit einer PN an oder antwortet.  Gold ist auch reichlich vorhanden.


----------



## Rysuss (11. November 2011)

Guten Abend zusammen,

war lange nicht mehr aktiv in der Blizzardwelt, habe aber nun ein bisschen dank PTR wieder reingeschnuppert.

Nun meine Frage:

Ist es irgendwie möglich, dass ich trotz vorhandenem Cataclysm eine "Rolle der Auferstehung" nutzen kann ?? Habe drei 85er und würde dort generell gern erst nochmal reinschnuppern, bevor ich wieder anfange zu bezahlen ^^ (Eigentlich habe ich mir geschworen, nie wieder WoW zu spielen, aber das hatte ich mit dem Rauchen auch mal gesagt xD)

Würde mich über eine Info von euch freuen =)

PS: Account ist seit April 2011 inaktiv


----------



## Rysuss (11. November 2011)

Danke erstmal für die vielen Meldungen bezüglich einer "Rolle der Auferstehung".

Leider kommt bei mir im Battle.net, wenn ich diese annehmen möchte, folgender Fehler:

Ein Fehler ist aufgetreten.
 Ihr Battle.net-Account enthält keine Spiele, die mit diesem Game-Key erweitert werden können. Sie haben entweder keine Spiele, die mit diesem Schlüssel erweitert werden können oder haben diese bereits erweitert.

Ich habe einen vollwertigen WoW-Account mit der aktuellen Erweiterung "Cataclysm", welcher am 19.04.2011 ausgelaufen ist.


----------



## SozialFall (11. November 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,
ich suche jemanden der sich neu WoW gekauft hat und den ich werben kann. Ich selbst habe 4 85er und eine Menge Wissen über das Game. Den Server könnt ihr euch selber aussuchen (Nachtwache wäre cool). Ich kann euch das Spiel gut nahe bringen und euch helfen mit tipps & tricks.


----------



## Vyren (11. November 2011)

[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Morning,[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]suche jemanden den ich [/font][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]werben[/font][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] kann, Server wäre eigentlich egal, Fraktion ebenfalls[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Ansonsten ist es dir selbst überlassen wo wir spielen und welche Fraktion es sein soll[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Zeiten währen dann immer ab 18 Uhr[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Ein wenig zu mir...[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Markus tu ich heißen, bin 16 Jahre alt, hab schon einiges an WoW-Erfahrung und einiges an Content gesehen.[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Setze keine große Vorraussetzung, außer das du dir selbst die Keys besorgst (wurde schon oft genug an der Nase herumgeführt... -.-) ansonsten solltest du wohl freundlich sein, ob w/m ist mir egal...[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Chemie und Klima sollten nur stimmen, dass wird uns gut verstehen, Teamwork drin ist und auch normal voran (oder wars doch vor'r'an...?!) kommen.[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Fragen?? Wünsche?? PN!![/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Cheers, Vyren[/font]


----------



## SozialFall (11. November 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,
ich suche jemanden der sich neu WoW gekauft hat und den ich werben kann. Ich selbst habe 4 85er und eine Menge Wissen über das Game. Den Server könnt ihr euch selber aussuchen (Nachtwache wäre cool). Ich kann euch das Spiel gut nahe bringen und euch helfen mit tipps & tricks.


----------



## Schillarob (13. November 2011)

Guten Morgen, ich würde mir gerne einen neuen Charakter leveln, dies wenn möglich auch auf einem anderen Server als meinen momentanen. Dafür wäre es super, wenn ich jemanden als Freund werben könnte, damit das alles ein wenig schneller geht  Ihr hättet genau wie ich etwas davon und zwar, dass auch ihr schneller leveln könnt! Wenn ihr genug Zeit (Ich bin Student, ich habe Zeit^^) und Lust habt, könnt ihr euch gerne bei mir melden, am Besten direkt kommentieren! Auf welchem Server wir anfangen oder welche Fraktion wir wählen, können wir danach entscheiden! Bin auch gerne gewillt, mehrere Charaktere zu leveln =)

Ich freue mich auf Antworten


----------



## Ladrion (13. November 2011)

Hiho.
Ich würd mich bereit erklären dich zu werben.
Am bessten auf ZdC da ich da meine gilde und gold usw hab 
Alliseite wär am bessten ^^


----------



## JonnyDoe (13. November 2011)

> Hiho.
> Ich würd mich bereit erklären dich zu werben.
> Am bessten auf ZdC da ich da meine gilde und gold usw hab
> Alliseite wär am bessten ^^




wie es den Leuten einfach mal so schwer fällt einen Post richtig zu lesen..


BTT:

würde wohl in den Kontaktsuche Sammelthread passen.

Gruß Jonny


----------



## Schillarob (13. November 2011)

Guten Tag, nach längerer Pause habe ich wieder Lust auf WoW bekommen und möchte mir noch 1-2 Charaktere leveln. Dies sollte wenn möglich auf einem anderen Realm als meinem Momentanen (Blutkessel) passieren, wenn möglich auf einem relativ vollen Realm. Dafür würde ich gerne jemanden als Freund werben. Wir haben beide einige Vorteile davon, vor allem, dass das leveln um einiges schneller geht! Ich würde nebenbei natürlich noch etwas Gold organisieren (durch eventuelles leveln eines Dk's oder ähnliches). Welche Fraktion wir wählen und welche Klassen du spielen möchtest ist mir dabei ziemlich egal =) Meldet euch einfach bei mir, wenn ihr Interesse daran habt. 

Ich freue mich auf Antworten


----------



## Gurengar (13. November 2011)

Hallo liebe Leute. Ich suche jemanden der sich gerne werben LASSEN würde. Ich zahle den Classic+ BC Key und kann auch Gold etc. zur Verfügung stellen. 
Zu mir: Mein Name ist Tobi, ich bin 16 Jahre alt und spiele seit Ende Classic Wow. Ich habe 5 85er , davon 3 auf Frostwolf und 2 auf Dalvengyr. Zeit habe ich am Tage von ungefähr 16:00h bis 23:00h in der Woche und 24/7 am Wochenende. Wer interesse hat meldet sich einfach bei mir


----------



## Linostar (13. November 2011)

Hallo liebe buffed.de Community,

ich suche mal wieder jemanden der in World of Warcraft mal reinschnuppern möchte, oder neu anfangen möchte.
Spiele auf seiten der Allianz auf einem Normalen Server.
Gegen Horde habe ich allerdings auch nichts 

Was ich euch bieten kann:
- Über 3 Jahre Erfahrung
- Hilfe bei Klassenfragen
- Quests oder ähnliches
- große Taschen
- Gold für Reitttierausbildungen
- Gold für Reittier und Flugtiere
- 300% Exp bis LvL 80: NEU!!(dank Werbt einem Freund) 

Habe zusätzlich Teamspeak 3 und Skype(Kein muss)


Was solltet ihr haben?
- Spass an Rollenspielen oder die Interesse rein zu schnuppern
- Humor 
- Die Keys für das Spiel selber besorgen



Freu mich auf dich 

P.S.: verschicke auch gerne Rollen der Auferstehung

Antwort innerhalb max 48 Stunden


----------



## SozialFall (15. November 2011)

Hallo ich suche einen, der mit mir leveln möchte. Allein ist das ziemlich öde. Meistens eigentlich Dungeons. Antwortet mir


----------



## Doofkatze (15. November 2011)

Dafür ist der Kontaktsuche-Thread da.

"Meine" Gilde und ich sind auf Malorne ansässig.

Auch wenn wir mittlerweile quasi nur noch mit jeweils 5 85ern (im Schnitt) Instanzen laufen, so zieht der eine oder andere ab und zu nebenbei mal einen Charakter ein Stückchen weiter, während wir aber abends vor allem zusammen einfach die Abende ausklingen lassen.

Dabei haben wir dann auch ab und zu mal Spaß daran, andere Leute auf ihrem Weg zu unterstützen. Leider haben wir mittlerweile doch recht deutliche Anforderungen an unsere Gildenmitglieder, einfach weil wir ziemlich familiär sind und uns einander vertrauen:
- Wir fordern ein, das unsere Mitspieler nicht nur ständig im Gildenchat unterwegs sind, sondern auch im TS vorbeischauen
- Unsere Gildenbank funktioniert nach dem Prinzip: Jeder kann sich rausnehmen, was er will, allerdings sollte er auch dazu bereit sein, seine eigenen Schätze zu teilen
- Die Leute sollen nicht zu jung sein. Leider sind wir mitunter nicht gerade die Jüngsten und genießen ab und zu auch einfach mal die Ruhe und wollen gar nicht ständig auf Trap sein. Man wird teilweise schon angeflaumt, wenn man schon was machen will, während die anderen noch gar nicht richtig da sind (5 Minuten online).
- Authenticator-Pflicht für die Gildenbank. Wir haben 7 Fächer und einen Gildenmeister, der keine Lust hat, nur online zu kommen, um 3 Stunden die Gildenbank zu sortieren/neu einzuräumen.


----------



## Eyora (15. November 2011)

Du solltest auch mehr angaben zu deinem Char machen, welche Fraktion oder welcher Server von dir bevorzugt wird.
Suchst du eine Person zum Mitquesten oder eine Guilde, alles was es anderen leichter macht zu entscheiden, ob man dir helfen kann oder nicht.


----------



## vortigaunt (15. November 2011)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> - Authenticator-Pflicht für die Gildenbank.



WTF biste noch ganz frisch?!


----------



## Fedaykin (15. November 2011)

vortigaunt schrieb:


> WTF biste noch ganz frisch?!




Er hat vollkommen recht! Unsere G-Bank wurde bereits 4 mal geplündert, und das nur, weil Spieler zu geizig für den Auth. waren.


----------



## Eyora (15. November 2011)

Der Authentifikator ist doch kostenlos oder nicht?
Hab meinen zumindest kostenlos bei Apple laden können.


----------



## Doofkatze (15. November 2011)

vortigaunt schrieb:


> WTF biste noch ganz frisch?!




Unser Gildenmeister wurde hinterher per Anruf benachrichtigt, das er doch mal bitte einloggen solle. Angekommen, durfte er sein volles Postfach entrümpeln. 7 Gildenfächer voll mit Flasks, Bufffood, Dunkelmondkarten, Materialien...und das bei nur 8 Mitgliedern.

Unsere Leute wurden geschlagene 3 Mal erwischt. 2 davon, bevor wir dann Authentifikatoren zusammen gekauft haben, als wir noch zu fünft waren und 1mal unser 8. Mitspieler, dem leider nicht zugetraut haben, das er nach 3 Jahren WoW KEINEN Auth haben könnte.

Diese 10 Euro sind wirklich gut angelegt. 

Der zweite Hack war damals wirklich ausschlaggebend. Zu der Zeit existierte eine Tochtergilde mit weiteren 4 Fächern, die ebenso leer war wie auch eine G3 (3. Gilde), wo ich persönlich für größere Anschaffungen Cata Mats drin lagerte. Mich hats nicht erwischt, aber eben eines der Gildenmitglieder. Und hinter 2 halbvollen Gildenfächern, die man komplett selbst von Hand gefarmt hat, steht man doch stärker hinter.


----------



## Derulu (15. November 2011)

Eyora schrieb:


> Der Authentifikator ist doch kostenlos oder nicht?
> Hab meinen zumindest kostenlos bei Apple laden können.



Für's Smartphone gratis (aber etwas fehleranfälliger, dank Smartphone selbst)...physisch 9,99&#8364;


----------



## Tikume (15. November 2011)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Unsere Leute wurden geschlagene 3 Mal erwischt. 2 davon, bevor wir dann Authentifikatoren zusammen gekauft haben, als wir noch zu fünft waren und 1mal unser 8. Mitspieler, dem leider nicht zugetraut haben, das er nach 3 Jahren WoW KEINEN Auth haben könnte.
> 
> Diese 10 Euro sind wirklich gut angelegt.



Jetzt haben sie Trojaner aufm PC aber wissen es nicht 
Der Autenticator mag die Symptome lindern, aber das eigentliche Problem beteht ja trotzdem.


----------



## Doofkatze (15. November 2011)

Tikume schrieb:


> Jetzt haben sie Trojaner aufm PC aber wissen es nicht




...du wirst lachen 

Mein erster in der "Neuzeit" gekaufter PC hatte Antivir. Irgendwann ging nichts mehr, also mal kurz einen IT-Futzie (ein Bekannter glücklicherweise) gerufen, der mal kurz "seinen" Scanner hat drüberlaufen lassen.

271 gekillte Viren + 2 Würmer später haben wir meinen offensichtlichen Honey Pot neu aufgesetzt, da dieser Scanner erst 3 Stunden und 40% hinter sich hatte.


----------



## Fedaykin (15. November 2011)

Tikume schrieb:


> Jetzt haben sie Trojaner aufm PC aber wissen es nicht
> Der Autenticator mag die Symptome lindern, aber das eigentliche Problem beteht ja trotzdem.




Korrekt. Von daher gleich mal format c: drücken


----------



## Rysuss (15. November 2011)

Hallo liebe Community,

ich habe noch mehrere "Rollen der Auferstehung" und würde diese gerne unters Volk bringen.

Wenn Du also seit längeren nicht mehr in der Welt der Kriegskunst unterwegs warst und gerne mal wieder reinschnuppern würdest, dann melde dich bei mir und ich schicke dir eine Einladung.

Können auch gerne auf einem Server (bevorzugt Mal´Ganis) neu anfangen, wenn Du möchtest.

Liebe Grüße

Rysuss


----------



## hoti82 (15. November 2011)

hoti82 schrieb:


> ich und meine Freundin suchen immer noch leute die geworben werden wollen,
> 
> viel bieten können wir euch nicht aber vielleicht möchte doch jemand ehrlich mit uns zusammen spielen.
> 
> ...


s uchen immer noch


----------



## vortigaunt (15. November 2011)

Jo fein ich bestell dann auf eure Kreditkarte nech? oO


----------



## Danton (16. November 2011)

Liebe buffed.de Community,

Ich suche jemanden den ich in World of Warcraft werben kann
Spiele auf seiten der Horde auf einem PvP Server.
Server: Mal´Ganis

Was ich euch bieten kann:
- Hilfe bei Klassenfragen
- Quests oder ähnliches
- große Taschen
- Gold für Reitttierausbildungen
- 300% Exp bis LvL 80 (dank Werbt einem Freund) 

Habe Skype(Kein muss)


Was solltet ihr haben?
- Spass an Rollenspielen oder die Interesse rein zu schnuppern
- Humor 
- Die Keys für das Spiel selber besorgen<BR style="mso-special-character: line-break"><BR style="mso-special-character: line-break">MfG Danton


----------



## Loony555 (16. November 2011)

*einwerf*
Den Authenticator kann man seit kurzem auch im Elektronikmarkt seines Vertrauens kaufen. Ich hab ihn z.B. bei Saturn am Samstag für 9,99 gesehen. Die Boxen standen neben den Gametime Cards.


----------



## Snee (16. November 2011)

<Gaimmaster_Blizzurd><GM>: Ihre Account ist auffallig geworde. Loggen Sie hier ein: www.blizzurd-account.com oder Ihr Account wird gesperrt.

oder...

<inidweudhwuieduh>: wts Supermount, Superwaffe, Superloot www.jdei.idei.to 

oder

<supergold>: Gold zu Schnäppchenpreisen 15k für nur 9,99 Euro. Sehr zuverlässig!


Natürlich kanns einem auch passieren, wenn man sich zig Filme oder Musik ausm Netz runter lädt - inklusive Trojaner und Co. Nen Authenticator ist ne feine Sache - keine Diskussion. Aber wer halbwegs verantwortungsvoll mit seinem PC bzw. beim surfen umgeht, der brauch den halt nicht.


----------



## Doofkatze (16. November 2011)

Snee schrieb:


> Natürlich kanns einem auch passieren, wenn man sich zig Filme oder Musik ausm Netz runter lädt - inklusive Trojaner und Co. Nen Authenticator ist ne feine Sache - keine Diskussion. Aber wer halbwegs verantwortungsvoll mit seinem PC bzw. beim surfen umgeht, der brauch den halt nicht.



Mein Gildenmeister repariert Großkundengeräte für HP und div. andere Firmen und ist seit über 30 Jahren in der IT-Branche tätig.

Er hat zwei Rechner. Auf dem einen WoW + seine Aufträge für den nächsten Tag, die er Abends durchschaut und seine Arbeitsberichte schreibt, auf dem anderen surft er nebenbei und lässt sein Teamspeak laufen.

Rate mal, wer gehackt wurde und welchen Rechner es erwischt hat :-)

Wir hatten die Vermutung eines Serverseitigen Hacks, da seine Charaktere immerhin auf andere Server transferiert wurden und er sich in einer Goldkauf-Formation in der Luft wiederfand.

Das muss man erstmal schaffen. Einen Serverumzug, von dem nichtmal Blizzard wusste. Gebucht war nichts.

Fraglich ist dabei natürlich auch, ob der Auth geholfen hätte.


----------



## Salamance (16. November 2011)

Bei einem Bann gehe ich mal davon aus, daß der T.E. die Forenrichtlinien nicht gelesen bzw. dagegen verstoßen hat.


----------



## Sinsai (17. November 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich suche jemanden der mich wirbt !

würde gern auf Eredar (Horde) oder Aegwynn (Alli) spielen... Bin aber evtl. auch bereit auf nem anderen Server zu spielen, wenn man mich überzeugen kann ^^




Was solltet ihr haben ?

- Spass am Game...
- 18 Jahre +
- Ausdauer ! Möchte 2 - 3 Charaktere hoch zocken, evtl. auch mehr !
- Zeit ! Möchte schon am Tag ein paar std. spielen... 


Zu mir:


Ich bin M und 28 J. alt, habe ca. 4 J. WoW erfahrung !



Bei Interesse einfach hier ne Pm an mich ...


gruß


----------



## Darkweed41 (20. November 2011)

Moin leute!
Ich suche jemanden der mir die Rolle der Auferstehung schickt.
Möchte gerne bei WOW nach langer pause mal wieder reinschauen...


----------



## Kerosin22 (21. November 2011)

@ Darkweed41 solltest mal deine postfach checken


----------



## Hakhu (21. November 2011)

Hallo,

Hab nach einem halben Jahr wow pause mal wieder Lust bissl WoW zu spielen, bin aber noch unentschlossen ob ich mir nicht gleich das 1Jahr wow + diablo 3 zulegen soll. Wäre super wenn sich auch für mich noch eine Rolle der Auferstehung finden lässt.
ganz lg


----------



## wowdaniel111 (21. November 2011)

Wie das Thema schon sagt suche ich jemanden für Werbt einen Freund

Wer Lust hat kann sich ja mal melden Fraktion sollte aber Horde sein über Realm kann man reden

am besten per Mail an wowdaniel111@gmx.de

MFG wowdaniel111


----------



## Yugiwan1 (21. November 2011)

willst du geworben werden oder willst du jemanden werben? Und wenn du geworben werden willst, holst du dir sofort das Spiel oder...?


----------



## wowdaniel111 (22. November 2011)

ob ich der werber bin oder geworben werde ist mir schon fast egal ich will nur auf nem andern realm komplett neu anfangen und habe da keine Lust wieder so lange fürs leveln zu brauchen mit Spiel holen müsste ich gucken wann ich es machen könnte aber müsste dann in der nächsten zeit gehen


----------



## daHexmax (25. November 2011)

Servus.

Ich suche auch jemanden, der mir eine Rolle der Auferstehung schickt. Das dabei ein Freimonat rausspringt kann ich aber nicht garantieren 

Greetz


----------



## Runescapeman (26. November 2011)

Hi^^

ich wuerde auch noch gern ein paar Rollen der Auferstehung verschicken,
also meldet euch bitte bei mir falls ihr eine braucht


----------



## wowdaniel111 (27. November 2011)

suche Jemand der mich wirbt


----------



## Troete123 (27. November 2011)

Jo könnte ich machen


----------



## Schoepfer (27. November 2011)

Suche jmd der mir eine Rolle der Auferstehung schickt!

irrasya@web.de


----------



## Linostar (27. November 2011)

Hallo liebe buffed.de Community,

ich suche mal wieder jemanden der in World of Warcraft mal reinschnuppern möchte, oder neu anfangen möchte.
Spiele auf seiten der Allianz auf einem Normalen Server.
Gegen Horde habe ich allerdings auch nichts 

Was ich euch bieten kann:
- Über 3 Jahre Erfahrung
- Hilfe bei Klassenfragen
- Quests oder ähnliches
- große Taschen
- Gold für Reitttierausbildungen
- Gold für Reittier und Flugtiere
- 300% Exp bis LvL 80: NEU!!(dank Werbt einem Freund) 

Habe zusätzlich Teamspeak 3 und Skype(Kein muss)


Was solltet ihr haben?
- Spass an Rollenspielen oder die Interesse rein zu schnuppern
- Humor 
- Die Keys für das Spiel selber besorgen



Freu mich auf dich 

P.S.: verschicke auch gerne Rollen der Auferstehung

Antwort innerhalb max 48 Stunden


----------



## imbalol (28. November 2011)

Hallo liebe Leser,

Ich suche jemanden den ich werben kann!(auch gern ein Neuling).

Was ich euch bieten kann:

- Gute 3 Jahre Erfahrung
- 3 85er also auch genügend Gold für Mounts und Taschen etc.
- Kenntnis über alle Klassen
- Motivation

TS3 und Skype vorhanden.

Was ich von euch erwarte:

- Ebenfalls Motivation
- Durchhaltevermögen
- Keys selber besorgen

Bei Fragen PN an mich! 

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Vyren (29. November 2011)

Morning,

ich habe noch ein paar... was heißt ein paar... noch keine einzige verbraucht...* Rollen der Auferstehung *! D: *ding*
Und möchte diese unters Volk bringen, bei Bedarf PM


*Recruit a friend *
*
*
Und ich suche jmd. den ich werben kann...
Würde auch gerne auf einem völlig neuen Server starten

Ansonsten bin ich unterwegs auf
*Allianz:* Teldrassil
*Horde**: *Destrohmath

Zu mir...

männlich, 16 Jahre jung / alt (mehr fällt mir leider nicht ein...^^)

Bei Fragen PM


----------



## SozialFall (29. November 2011)

Guden,
Hallo liebe Leser, ich suche jemanden den ich werben kann. D.h. er hat frisch mit WoW angefangen oder sich einen neuen Account gekauft. Ich selbst spiele schon länger habe viel Erfahrung in diesem Spiel und kann es euch erklären und näher bringen. Antwort bitte per PN



MfG Sozialfall


----------



## Runescapeman (29. November 2011)

Hi^^

ich würde auch noch gern ein paar Rollen der Auferstehung verschicken,
also meldet euch bitte bei mir falls ihr eine braucht


----------



## Fireball023 (30. November 2011)

Moin,
ich bin zur Zeit stark am überlegen mit WoW wieder neu anzufangen und suche deswegen Leute/Questpartner etc., welche auch neu mit dem Spiel wieder anfangen(wollen).
Könnt euch ja per Mail hier melden, falls ihr Interesse habt gemeinsam zu zocken. (Onlinezeiten usw kann man ja dann klären)
Zu mir: Bin 28 - Also wäre schön wenn der Mitspieler auch nicht mehr der "Jüngste" ist


----------



## Fireball023 (30. November 2011)

Sry for Doppelpost - scheiß Firefox ;( - bitte löschen


----------



## Fireball023 (30. November 2011)

Sry for Doppelpost - scheiß Firefox ;( - bitte löschen


----------



## wowdaniel111 (30. November 2011)

Suche jemanden der mich in WoW wirbt.
Bitte nur Leute die auch Zeit und Lust haben in den 90 Tagen auch mehr als nur 1 Char zu machen und dies nicht nur ausnutzen wollen um die Bonuslevel abzustauben.

Wenn ihr Lust habt meldet euch bei mir auf buffed oder per mail daniel273@live.de	


Keys hab ich hier schon liegen


----------



## Fireball023 (3. Dezember 2011)

Würde mich über eine Rolle der Wiederauferstehung freuen.

EMail gibts per PN!


----------



## Gaidrus (4. Dezember 2011)

Hallo! Ich möchte wieder mit World of Warcraft anfangen, leider habe ich aber niemanden mehr mit dem ich spielen kann! Deshalb möchte ich hier jemanden finden, den ich werben darf damit er mit mir spielt!

Informationen über mich:
- Ich bin weiblich.
- Ich bin 20 Jahre alt.
- Online Zeiten wären von 12Uhr bis 22Uhr. (Muss abgesprochen werden!)
- Kein TeamSpeak möglich.

Ihr müsst euch eure Keys leider selbst besorgen, ich habe keine über.

Ihr dürft entscheiden auf welchem Realm wir spielen und ob wir Horde oder Allianz werden.

Ich würde mich aber sehr darüber freuen, wenn wir Allianz auf dem Realm Mal'Ganis oder Aman'Thul spielen. Da ich dort Bekannte habe, die ich persönlich kenne.

Ihr könnt mich auch über ICQ erreichen, hier meine ICQ Nummer: 423589350


----------



## Zidane1x (4. Dezember 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte gerne wieder mit WoW anfangen, da wollte ich jmd darum bitten mir eine Rolle der Auferstehung zu schicken. Die Chancen auf den Freimonat sind auch hoch 

E-Mail-Adresse: marl-sadowski@t-online.de


Danke schonmal im vorraus =)

MfG
Zid


----------



## Survíver (4. Dezember 2011)

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich möchte gerne wieder mit WoW anfangen, da wollte ich jmd darum bitten mir eine Rolle der Auferstehung zu schicken. Die Chancen auf den Freimonat sind auch hoch
> 
> ...


Falls du noch eine brauchste kriegst du im Verlauf des Tages eine von mir


----------



## Zidane1x (4. Dezember 2011)

Survíver schrieb:


> Falls du noch eine brauchste kriegst du im Verlauf des Tages eine von mir



ja brauch ich


----------



## ManuE076 (4. Dezember 2011)

Hallo

Würde auch noch gerne ein paar Rollen der Auferstehung verschicken.
Falls jemand interesse hat,einfach melden.


----------



## Zidane1x (4. Dezember 2011)

also ich kann immernoch gebrauchen warte ja nur 
eMail: marl-sadowski@t-online.de


----------



## Runescapeman (4. Dezember 2011)

Zidane1x schrieb:


> also ich kann immernoch gebrauchen warte ja nur
> eMail: marl-sadowski@t-online.de



also ich hab grad eine verschickt^^


----------



## Nahtokh (5. Dezember 2011)

Moin zusammen,

ich suche jemanden der mich für WoW wirbt ! Habe von mitte BC bis kurz vor Cata gespielt, hatte jetzt eine längere Pause und möchte ganz neu anfangen...

Keys besorge ich mir selbst, nur etwas Gold wäre nice damit ich Reiten/Fliegen etc. kann...

Habe mir schon Server rausgesucht: Horde: Frostwolf/Eredar Alli: Aegwynn

Ich suche nur jemanden der auch wirklich genug Zeit hat, um auch 2-3 Charaktere hoch zu lvln ! Leute die nur 2-3 std. am Tag zocken können, brauchen mich erst garnicht anschreiben...

Wenn alles passt, ist der Freimonat und das Mount (X-53 Reiserakete) garantiert !

Bitte nur Leute mit 18+ da ich selber 28 Jahre alt bin...


Einfach hier ne Pn an mich und wir besprechen alles weitere ... !

gruß


----------



## xxMardooxx (5. Dezember 2011)

danke an alle


----------



## xxMardooxx (6. Dezember 2011)

Tagchen zusammen,

Ich bin auf der suche nach wem der mit mir zocken möchte / vielleicht neu anfangen.

Server und Fraktion sind egal, ihr solltet einfach erfahrung im PvP Bereich haben, und viel online sein.
Ich akzeptiere Leute ab 20 jahren, und ihr solltet auch Erfahrung ausserhalb von WoW haben (Sprich DAoC, WAR, Guild Wars, Starcraft 2). Gut wäre es, wenn ihr auch Starcraft 2 spielt, da ich auch sehr viel Zeit damit verbringe (ATM Diamant Liga).

Ich bin schon seit einiger Zeit alleine unterwegs, spiele SC2, Skyrim, etc. , aber langsam wird mir langweilig dabei. Ich möchte wieder mit jemandem, auch gerne einer Gruppe, zusammen spielen. Eine Stammgruppe oder Gilde die effektiv noch gute Leute sucht wär mir auch recht, aber ich hab halt sehr grosse Ansprüche an eine Gilde, bzw. an wen mit dem ich zusammen spiele.

Desweiteren suche ich noch jemanden, mit dem ich meinen Youtube Kanal (www.youtube.com/mardoogames) weiterbringen kann. Ich möchte gerne mehr Content rausbringen, egal ob WoW oder andere MMO's. Das Ziel war, einen Guildwars Kanal zwecks GW2 zu erstellen, aber ich könnte noch ein bisschen Hilfe brauchen.

Falls Interesse besteht, einfach PM an mich


----------



## Runescapeman (6. Dezember 2011)

Hi^^ 

ich wuerde auch noch gern ein paar Rollen der Auferstehung verschicken, also meldet euch bei mir wenn ihr eine braucht 
schickt mir dazu pls eine pn mit entweder eurer email + name ODER charname + realm


----------



## wowdaniel111 (7. Dezember 2011)

Suche jemanden dem ich eine Rolle der Auferstehung schicken kann oder den ich in WoW werben darf habe genug Zeit um auch mehr als nur ein Charakter hoch zu spielen.

Bei Interesse meldet euch bei mir per PN


----------



## Kerosin22 (7. Dezember 2011)

wowdaniel111: Du hast post


----------



## wowdaniel111 (7. Dezember 2011)

ich brauch keine will eine verschicken


----------



## AjaxXx (8. Dezember 2011)

Ich suche jemand den ich werben kann.

Gelevelt wird auf dem Server Frostwolf von Level 1-80 als Tank+Heal ausschliesslich ueber den Dungeonfinder.
Ich selber werde Feraltank spielen und ihr muesstet dementsprechend einen Healer spielen.

Folgende Leistungen biete ich an:

5k Gold (das Gold wird nicht auf einmal ausgezahlt, sondern nach und nach)
4 Taschen
6 Jahre WoW Erfahrung und ein sehr zügiges gameplay.

Arbeits und raidbedingt kann ich nicht jeden Tag. Unter der Woche von 19:30 Uhr bis Open End und am Wochenende nach Absprache.

Was ich erwarte, ist, dass ihr mindestens 16 Jahre alt seid (ich selber bin 21), Skype/Teamspeak besitzt und die Motivation habt wirklich bis Level 80 zu leveln. Erfahrung in WoW waere von Vorteil. Keys kauft ihr euch selber.

Kontakt ueber PM oder ICQ: 234061584


----------



## Linostar (8. Dezember 2011)

Hallo liebe buffed.de Community,

ich suche mal wieder jemanden der in World of Warcraft mal reinschnuppern möchte, oder neu anfangen möchte.
Spiele auf seiten der Allianz auf einem Normalen Server.
Gegen Horde habe ich allerdings auch nichts 

Was ich euch bieten kann:
- Über 3 Jahre Erfahrung
- Hilfe bei Klassenfragen
- Quests oder ähnliches
- große Taschen
- Gold für Reitttierausbildungen
- Gold für Reittier und Flugtiere
- 300% Exp bis LvL 80: NEU!!(dank Werbt einem Freund) 

Habe zusätzlich Teamspeak 3 und Skype(Kein muss)


Was solltet ihr haben?
- Spass an Rollenspielen oder die Interesse rein zu schnuppern
- Humor 
- Die Keys für das Spiel selber besorgen



Freu mich auf dich 

P.S.: verschicke auch gerne Rollen der Auferstehung
Schreibt mir dazu eure Email Adresse, damit ich sie euch schicken kann 
Antwort innerhalb max 48 Stunden


----------



## Nahtokh (9. Dezember 2011)

Moin,


suche immer noch jemanden der mich wirbt ! Habe mir schon Server rausgesucht: Horde: Frostwolf/Eredar Alli: Aegwynn

Nur Leute die das auch durchziehen...


gruß


----------



## Zwatzel (10. Dezember 2011)

Hallo Com,

ich brauche dringend eine Einladung sprich eine Rolle der Auferstehung für meinen WOW-Account

e-Mail: ferrari@gtanet.de - der erste inv bekommt dann den Monat gratis


----------



## Teril (10. Dezember 2011)

ist raus. sag ma ob du meine genommen hsat


----------



## Kerosin22 (11. Dezember 2011)

Nahtokh schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> 
> suche immer noch jemanden der mich wirbt ! Habe mir schon Server rausgesucht: Horde: Frostwolf/Eredar Alli: Aegwynn
> ...



Passt hier auf is nur ein blender startet ein gespräch und dannhört man von ihm nichts mehr


----------



## ZombieCat (11. Dezember 2011)

;( Doppelpost


----------



## ZombieCat (11. Dezember 2011)

Hallöle!

Ich biete einem Neuling die Möglichkeit einen Hordler auf dem Server Tichondrius hochzuspielen.
Kurzum: Ich würde jemanden *werben*!

Was biete Ich *DIR*:


Erfahrung seid der WOW Beta
Eine Level 25 Gilde in denen dir jegliche Boni zur Verfügung stehen
Taschen & Startgold
Know How über fast jede Klasse
Die Möglichkeit sich DIR anzupassen: Heißt ich würde einen Tank Spielen/ Heal Spielen für fixe Dungeoninvites
Einen Levelguide (anschreiben für Infos)
TS³ 
Wenn du dich als guter Spieler einer uns gesuchten Raidklasse erweist, ggf auch einen Raidplatz(!?)

Was erwarte Ich von *DIR*:


Aktivität
Kritikfähigkeit
Spaß am Spiel
Keine Leechanfragen!
Kein "ey Altah" getue...
Kein Flamekiddy
CD Keys

*Etwas über mich:* Weiblich, 21, bisschen "verrückt", Raid & Gildenlead einer rübergetransten Gilde auf Tichondrius die Augenmerk auf Progress gelegt hat. Du findets bei uns sehr nette und hilfreiche Spieler! Du solltest dir dennoch bewusst sein, das wir nicht da sind um dich hochzuleechen.

Zudem verschicke ich auch gerne Rollen der Auferstehung~ 

Momentan erreichbar Ingame unter Lyllith Tichondrius EU und ab dem 13.12.2011 auch auf meinem Main, Leichenkatze da dann auch Gildentrans stattfindet ;-)!

Sonst erreichbar unter strawberrysushi@web.de oder im ICQ unter:454691802


----------



## Pusillin (11. Dezember 2011)

Hallo, kann mir jemand eine Rolle der Auferstehung schicken?
Email: xyz242526.wyps@arcor.de


----------



## DerFisch85 (11. Dezember 2011)

Pusillin schrieb:


> Hallo, kann mir jemand eine Rolle der Auferstehung schicken?
> Email: xyz242526.wyps@arcor.de



Keine gültige eMail-Adresse.


----------



## Pusillin (11. Dezember 2011)

DerFisch85 schrieb:


> <br />Keine gültige eMail-Adresse.<br />


<br /><br /><br />

Ist sie.
Hier nochmal Copypaste auß den Accountinfos:
xyz242526.wyps@arcor.de
Wie lange muss man weggewesen sein damit das gilt?


----------



## Leang (11. Dezember 2011)

Rolle ist raus


----------



## Runescapeman (11. Dezember 2011)

hab mal ne frage: reicht email adresse aus fuer die rolle? man muss doch auf der seite email und namen angeben oder nicht?


----------



## The-Webby (11. Dezember 2011)

Hallo liebe Community.
Ich suche jemanden, den ich werben kann.
Verschicke auch gerne eine Rolle der Auferstehung.

*Was ich biete*
- >2 Jahre WoW Erfahrung
- Nette Gildengemeintschaft (GildeStufe 25)
- Nettes Leveln
- Kein streß
-Teamspeak (Ts3)

*Was ich suche*
- Zeit für diese Aktion
- Mitspieler mit Humor, Geistiger Reife


Bei Interesse schreibt mir.


----------



## AjaxXx (13. Dezember 2011)

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Ich suche immer noch jemand den ich werben kann.

Gelevelt wird auf dem Server Frostwolf von Level 1-80 als Tank+Heal ausschliesslich über den Dungeonfinder.
Ich selber werde Feraltank spielen und ihr müsstet dementsprechend einen Healer spielen.

Folgende Leistungen biete ich an:

5k Gold (das Gold wird nicht auf einmal ausgezahlt, sondern nach und nach)
4 Taschen
6 Jahre WoW Erfahrung und ein sehr zügiges gameplay.

Arbeits und raidbedingt kann ich nicht jeden Tag. Unter der Woche von 19:30 Uhr bis Open End und am Wochenende nach Absprache.

Was ich erwarte, ist, dass ihr mindestens 16 Jahre alt seid (ich selber bin 21), Skype/Teamspeak besitzt und die Motivation habt wirklich bis Level 80 zu leveln. Erfahrung in WoW wäre von Vorteil. Keys kauft ihr euch selber.

Kontakt über PM oder ICQ: 234061584 [/font]


----------



## Runescapeman (14. Dezember 2011)

Hi^^

ich wuerde auch noch gern ein paar Rollen der Auferstehung verschicken, also meldet euch bei mir wenn ihr eine braucht 
schickt mir dazu pls eine pn mit entweder eurer email + name ODER charname + realm


----------



## Linostar (15. Dezember 2011)

Hallo liebe buffed.de Community,

ich suche mal wieder jemanden der in World of Warcraft mal reinschnuppern möchte, oder neu anfangen möchte.
Spiele auf seiten der Allianz auf einem Normalen Server.
Gegen Horde habe ich allerdings auch nichts 

Was ich euch bieten kann:
- Über 3 Jahre Erfahrung
- Hilfe bei Klassenfragen
- Quests oder ähnliches
- große Taschen
- Gold für Reitttierausbildungen
- Gold für Reittier und Flugtiere
- 300% Exp bis LvL 80: NEU!!(dank Werbt einem Freund) 

Habe zusätzlich Teamspeak 3 und Skype(Kein muss)


Was solltet ihr haben?
- Spass an Rollenspielen oder die Interesse rein zu schnuppern
- Humor 
- Die Keys für das Spiel selber besorgen



Freu mich auf dich 
*P.S.: verschicke auch gerne Rollen der Auferstehung*
Schreibt mir dazu eure Email Adresse, damit ich sie euch schicken kann 
Antwort innerhalb max 48 Stunden


----------



## Rockt (17. Dezember 2011)

Hi kann mir bitte jemand eine schicken ?


----------



## Kerosin22 (17. Dezember 2011)

Rockt schrieb:


> Hi kann mir bitte jemand eine schicken ?



Du hast post


----------



## AjaxXx (19. Dezember 2011)

Kerosin22 schrieb:


> Passt hier auf is nur ein blender startet ein gespräch und dannhört man von ihm nichts mehr



Kann ich bestätigen. [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Nahtokh ist  ab[/font]solut unzuverlässig und 90% der Zeit AFK, also extrem larmarschig. Auf Level 46 (und 26 Toden, hauptsächlich durch Healerfail seinerseits) ist er geragequited.


----------



## Mystasia (20. Dezember 2011)

Ich machs kurz... suche wen der mich wirbt.
Will auf Nazjatar Horde neu anfangen.
Beginnen können wir sofort bis lvl20 da ich die Battle Chest heute erst bestellt habe.

- Zeit ab 15:00 immer ausser Mit und Don. Da ist Mainraid
- Alter: 36



Also meldet euch


----------



## Gaidrus (22. Dezember 2011)

Hallo! Ich möchte wieder mit World of Warcraft anfangen, leider habe ich aber niemanden mehr mit dem ich spielen kann! Deshalb möchte ich hier jemanden finden, den ich werben darf damit er mit mir spielt!

Informationen über mich:
- Ich bin weiblich.
- Ich bin 20 Jahre alt.
- Online Zeiten wären von 12Uhr bis 22Uhr. (Muss abgesprochen werden!)
- Kein TeamSpeak möglich.

Ihr müsst euch eure Keys leider selbst besorgen, ich habe keine über.

Ihr dürft entscheiden auf welchem Realm wir spielen und ob wir Horde oder Allianz werden.

Ihr könnt mich auch über ICQ erreichen, hier meine ICQ Nummer: 423589350

Ich hoffe es meldet sich jemand, bin auch lieb


----------



## Restrock (22. Dezember 2011)

Moin moin,

ich suche nach eine längeren Pause von WoW den Wiedereinstieg.
ich besitze meinen alten Account nicht mehr und suche deswegen jemanden, der mich wirbt.

_______________________________________

Ich biete:

-Jahre lange Erfahrung (seit der Classic-Beta dabei)

-Schnelle Auffassungsgabe

-Zuverlässigkeit

-Zeit ab 17o Uhr bis Open-End

_______________________________________

Ich erwarte:

-Nettes zwischenmenschliches Auftreten

-Erfahrung, vor allem in Bezug auf den aktuellen Endcontetent

-Genug Gold für Mounts, Taschen, Skills evtl. andere Anschaffungen

-Zuverlässigkeit

_______________________________________

Geld für meine CD-Keys ist vorhanden, aber ich würde mit einer Probeversion anfangen, da ich erst eine gewisse Sicherheit haben möchte.
Ich würde gerne Tank (Warri, Pala) spielen, kann mich aber auch mit anderen Klassen abfinden.

Naja, schreibt mich an, wenn ihr Interesse haben solltet.

LG,
Restrock


----------



## Ihrí (23. Dezember 2011)

Hi, ich suche jemanden, der mir eine Rolle der Auferstehung schickt.
Habe eine längere WoW-Pause hinter mir und mache Überlegungen, wieder anzufangen.

Bei Interesse schickt mir einfach eine PN.

Gruß Ihrí


----------



## Headpipe (24. Dezember 2011)

Ihrí schrieb:


> Hi, ich suche jemanden, der mir eine Rolle der Auferstehung schickt.
> Habe eine längere WoW-Pause hinter mir und mache Überlegungen, wieder anzufangen.
> 
> Bei Interesse schickt mir einfach eine PN.
> ...




Du hast Post


----------



## Demordar (24. Dezember 2011)

Ich suche ebenfalls Jemanden zum Werben.

Was ich biete:
- Erfahrung seit Classic
- Mitgliedschaft eine netten und Hilfsbereiten Gilde (Stufe 25)
- Gildeninternes TS3
- Ausreichen Zeit für gemeinsames Leveln
- Hilfsbereitschaft
- Humor 


Was ich erwarte:
- Eine gewisse geistige Reife, damit man sich vllt auch mal nebenbei unterhalten kann.
- Humor
- CD Keys, die ihr euch selber besorgt.


Für Wiedereinsteiger habe ich natürlich auch gerne eine Rolle der Wiederauferstehung.

Einfach eine PM mit Eurer Mail Adresse bei Interesse schicken. Außer an den Feiertagen sollte die Antwort nicht länger als 24 Stunden dauern.  Aber seht es mir bitte nach, wenn es mal ein wenig länger dauert. Ich bin schließlich auch nur ein Mensch.


----------



## Nanatsuya (25. Dezember 2011)

Hallo allerseits.
Auch ich suche jemanden zum Leveln. 

*Gleich ersteinmal zu den wichtigsten Sachen:*

Ich spiele seit Release WoW , abgesehen von der Zeit am Ende von BC sehr aktiv.
Spiele auf dem Server *Blackhand EU* , auf Seite der *Horde*.
Onlinezeiten da derzeit frei sehr flexibel, dies aber gern auf Nachfrage oder Absprache.

*Suche dementsprechend Spieler*, gern auch per Rolle der Auferstehung, mit denen ich neue Chars hochleveln kann. Ich würde dabei gern den Heilerpart übernehmen.

Blackhand ist einer der best bevölkertsten Hordeserver , gemessen an den deutschen Servern jedenfalls.
Nebenbei wäre auch ein Platz in einer 25er Gilde mit möglich, um weitere Bonus XP / Ruf sowie andere Vorteile zu genießen.

Bei erreichen von Lvl 85 würde ich auch Startkapital für den neuen Weg im Endvontent zur Verfügung stellen, zum einen als Dankeschön fürs Helfen beim Leveln, zum anderen um einen Neustart auf Blackhand angenehmer zu gestalten.

Weitere Infos dazu entweder per PN oder per ICQ (92806347) . 

Desweiteren wäre noch erwähnt, dass auch ein späterer Raidplatz in eine rStammgruppe in Frage kommen kann, solltet ihr von vornherein von euch überzeugen, oder direkt dafür Interesse haben.

Dann bedanke ich mich schoneinmal, und hoffe auf Zuschriften.
Würde mich sehr freuen.


----------



## Sektorius (25. Dezember 2011)

Huhu,

*Ich suche jemanden, der sich von mir werben lässt:*
Server: Alexstrasza
Fraktion: Allianz
Keys werden nicht gestellt. Ich finanziere euch ingame-notwendige Dinge!
Onlinezeiten: Ich habe zwar momentan Urlaub, aber die Arbeit geht ja auch bald wieder los, deshalb hier mal eine Übersicht meiner Onlinezeiten, während meines normalen Arbeitsalltages:
Mo-Do: 18-22 Uhr
Fr: 15-Open End
Sa: 12 - Open End
So: 12 - 23 Uhr

*Unter anderem habe ich "Rollen der Auferstehung" zu vergeben.*

*Alternativ zu Werbt einen Freund,*
würde ich mich auch mit einem normalen Levelpartner zufrieden geben, wenn es denn sein muss!

Bei Interesse schreibt mir eine PN.

LG Sekto


----------



## Shade91 (28. Dezember 2011)

### gefunden


----------



## kyur4 (28. Dezember 2011)

Guten Tag,

ich habe länger kein WOW mehr gespielt aus zeitlichen Gründen, wollte mir das ganze nun mal wieder angucken da ich gerade wieder etwas mehr zeit habe, wenn also mir jemand eine Rolle der Auferstehung zukommen lassen würde wäre das natürlich super.

bitte einfach per ICQ anschreiben 299866378


----------



## villain (28. Dezember 2011)

gibt es für die leute, die länger nicht gespielt haben so ein angebot, wo man die rolle (also einen anderen account) nicht braucht um eine zeitlang kostenlos zu spielen?

ich kenne mich da nicht aus, aber ein genauer blick in die accountverwaltung könnte helfen.


----------



## EisblockError (28. Dezember 2011)

könnt ich machen, hast du skype?


----------



## Sinsai (28. Dezember 2011)

Hallo,


da ich "mal wieder" mit WoW anfangen möchte... Suche ich jemanden der mich wirbt !

Ich habe jetzt erstmal genug Zeit zum Spielen, und möchte nur von jemanden geworben werden der ebenfalls Zeit hat... Um das ganze schnell durchzuziehen... 2-3 Chars müssen schon drin sein !

Außerdem muss es jemand sein der mir wenigstens den ersten Key stellt (Classic/BC) + etwas Gold für Skills/Reiten. Da ich des öfteren sitzen gelassen worden bin, und ich immer Geld umsonst ausgegeben habe...

Welchen Server etc. können wir dann in ruhe besprechen...

Wer Interesse hat, am besten hier per PN melden und kurz etwas über sich erzählen...


gruß


----------



## Headpipe (28. Dezember 2011)

Ihr wollt mal wieder kostenlos reinschnuppern, bevor ihr wieder anfangt?
(10 Tage kostenlose Spielzeit)

Habe noch Rollen der Auferstehung zu vergeben

Einfach eine PM an mich.

MfG


----------



## Was-Koche-Ich-Heute (29. Dezember 2011)

*Hallo!

Ich suche jemanden den ich werben kann!*

Gespielt wird auf *Mal'Ganis* und *Allianz*.


*Was ich euch biete:*

- 5.000 Gold für Taschen, Zauber, Reitfertigkeit sowie Reittiere. *(Das Gold wird ausgezahlt, sobald es benötigt wird, als Sicherheit für mich!)*
- Eine nette, hilfsbereite, humorvolle Gilde mit Gilden Stufe 25. *(Somit habt ihr alle Gilden Vorteile!)*
- Viel Zeit täglich ab 12Uhr bis 22Uhr. *(Die online Zeiten müssen geregelt werden, da ich noch ein Real Life habe!)*
- Zügiges leveln. *(Kein AFK! Wenn ich mit euch spiele, nehme ich mir auch Zeit für euch, und erwarte es genauso von euch zurück!)*
- Geistige Reife, Hilfsbereitschaft, Nettigkeit und Verständnis. 
*(Ich werde keine kindischen Sprüche, Witze und derartiges machen. Und wenn ihr mit etwas Probleme habt, werde ich euch deswegen nicht blöd anmachen!)*



*Was ich euch nicht bieten kann:*

- Ich kann euch leider keine Keys besorgen.
- Kein Teamspeak mit *mir* möglich, da ich es nicht mag. *(Falls ihr mit anderen quatschen wollt, wir haben einen Gilden Teamspeak Server!*)



*Ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn sich jemanden melden würde. Ich möchte mir in kürzeste Zeit einen Paladin auf Level 85 hochspielen.*


----------



## b1490032 (29. Dezember 2011)

Danke, habe jemanden gefunden


----------



## Runescapeman (29. Dezember 2011)

Hi^^

ich wuerde auch noch gern ein paar Rollen der Auferstehung verschicken, also meldet euch bei mir wenn ihr eine braucht 
schickt mir dazu pls eine pn mit entweder eurer email ODER charname + realm


----------



## Kinq_Alexx (30. Dezember 2011)

Ich suche nach ein paar netten Spielern für den Neuanfang 

Weitere Informationen gibt es hier (Thread dazu im offiziellen Forum) : http://eu.battle.net/wow/de/forum/topic/3147738427


----------



## Vyren (31. Dezember 2011)

Morning,

ich suche (mal wieder) Leute die *ich *(!)* werben kann*

Server ist euch überlassen, Fraktion ebenfalls, wie gelvlt wird auch (ist das zu glauben?!)

_*Über mich...*_
16 Jahre alt / jung, Schüler, freundlich... und falls ihr dazu Fragen habt PN

*Zu dir...
*Alter ist mir (eigtl.) egal, solltest freundlich, nicht allzu verrückt sein, Key's musst du dir auch selbst besorgen...

Falls ihr Fragen o.Ä. (oder Ähnliches (für die Unwissenden)) dann schickt mir 'ne PN

Grüße Vyren


-------------------------

Verschicke auch gerne *Rollen der Auferstehung !*


----------



## bartman223 (31. Dezember 2011)

Hallo,
ich würde mich sehr über eine Rolle der Auferstehung freuen.
Schreibt mich bitte per PN an.
der erste bekommt dann den Freimonat nach 7 Tagen!!
Mfg


----------



## Tackzack (3. Januar 2012)

Hallo, ich wollte mir world of warcraft erneut zulegen und dabei ist mir eingefallen das dort werbt einen freund zur verfügung steht. Ich dachte mit das ich es einfach mal hier versuche da ich persönlich niemand kenne der dieses Spiel spielt also falls jemand interesse hat ,werbt einen freund zu nutzen der kann mir gerne schreiben. 
Vielen dank schonmal !


----------



## Jintara (4. Januar 2012)

Hi,

ich suche jemanden den ich werben kann.

Auf welchem Server wir starten ist prinzipielle egal. Bevorzugt würde ich jedoch auf "Die Aldor" oder "Eredar" anfangen. Auf den beiden genannten Servern kann ich dem geworbenen Spieler auch finanzielle Hilfe gewähren. Ob ihr das erste mal mit WoW anfangt oder wieder einsteigen wollt ist auch egal.

Kurz zu mir. Ich bin Student hab deswegen relativ viel Zeit um den EP Bonus zu nutzen. Das Ziel ist es mindestens 3 Chars durch das Intervall zu bringen, in welchem man den EP-Bonus erhält. Für den ersten Char würde ich eine Tankklasse wählen, so das wir auch wenn wir mal Instanzen gehen wollen nicht lange auf einen Invite warten müssten. Welche Klasse der geworbene Spielen will bleibt ihm natürlich frei überlassen.

Wer Interesse oder Fragen hat kann sich per PN bei mir melden, bitte sendet mir in der PN entweder eure ICQ-Nummer, eure Skype-ID oder eure E-Mail Adresse mit.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 
Jintara


----------



## Deathtyrann (5. Januar 2012)

Hallo,

ich wollte mir ein paar neue Chars hochspielen und da wollte ich gleich mal Fragen ob jemand interesse an einer Werbt einen Freund Aktion hat.
Neue Spieler würde ich auch in das Spiel einweisen. Es geht mir in keinster Weise um den Freimonat oder die Rakete sondern viel mehr neue 
freundliche Spieler für das Spiel begeistern zu können und mit ihnen gemeinsam zu Lvn.

Einfach eine PM und ich hau die Einladung raus.

MfG 
Deathtyrann 

Edit: LV Partner gefunden.


----------



## Navimo (7. Januar 2012)

Heyho Leute!
Ich suche wieder jemanden *den ich werben kann*. 

*Was ich euch bieten kann:*
-6 Jahre WoW *Erfahrung*
-Full raidequipte Chars damit auch auf 85 der Spaß nicht flöten geht. (Server: *EU-Nozdormu (Horde)*)
-*Häufige Onlinezeiten*, eigentlich jeden Tag.
-Das 60%/100%/150% Reiten bekommt ihr von mir natürlich spendiert, bei Bedarf auch Fluglizenz/Kaltwetterflug
-Das entsprechende Mount auch.
-4 große Taschen damit der Platz nicht ausgeht (glaubt mir, ich kenn das)
-TS
-*Gildenplatz* und bei Bedarf/Interesse auch *Raidplatz*
-Engelsgeduld 
-*Motivation* bis zum Schluss, es darf gerne mehr als ein Char werden.
-Bei Bedarf auch gerne *PvP* (BG/Arena)
-Wenn nötig Hilfe bei allem was mit WoW zu tun hat und zu den Klassen.

Was ich von euch erwarte:
-Über *16* Jahre
-Ob männlich oder weiblich ist *egal* 
-Mikro/Headset wäre toll um auch über Skype oder TS kommunizieren zu können.
-Keys wären toll, zumindest für Classic Pflicht. (Sind ja nur 5-10 Euro)
-Den *Willen* dass auch durchzuziehen und nicht auf der Hälfte schlapp zu machen.
-Häufige Onlinezeiten wären natürlich toll, am besten so ab dem frühen Abend, bin da aber flexibel.
-Erfahrung benötigt ihr *KEINE*.

Ihr habt Interesse?
Dann meldet euch bei mir 

Entweder per *Nachricht* hier bei Buffed oder in ICQ *646115270* oder Skype unter *marius.ziegler2*

Ich freu mich auf euch!


----------



## Linostar (10. Januar 2012)

Hallo liebe buffed.de Community,

ich suche mal wieder jemanden der in World of Warcraft mal reinschnuppern möchte, oder neu anfangen möchte.
Spiele auf seiten der Allianz auf einem Normalen Server.
Gegen Horde habe ich allerdings auch nichts 

Was ich euch bieten kann:
- Über 3 Jahre Erfahrung
- Hilfe bei Klassenfragen
- Quests oder ähnliches
- große Taschen
- Gold für Reitttierausbildungen
- Gold für Reittier und Flugtiere
- 300% Exp bis LvL 80: NEU!!(dank Werbt einem Freund) 

Habe zusätzlich Teamspeak 3 und Skype(Kein muss)


Was solltet ihr haben?
- Spass an Rollenspielen oder die Interesse rein zu schnuppern
- Humor 
- Die Keys für das Spiel selber besorgen



Freu mich auf dich 

P.S.: Verschicke auch egrne Rollen der Auferstehung. Schreibt mir dazu eure Emailadresse per Privatnachricht und ihr bekommt die innerhalb max 2 Tagen.


----------



## kellokz (10. Januar 2012)

Verschenke Rolle der Auferstehung einfach per PM melden


----------



## Lightlight (11. Januar 2012)

Ich suche Wirb einen Freund Aktion...

Ich selbst habe 8 85er Charactere mir egal was wir Leveln was für Fraktion ob PvP oder PvE... mir ist es auch egal welcher Realm ob wir eine Gilde gründen oder so irgendwas...ich suche einfach nur jemanden der mit mir zusammen zockt und auch Spaß daran hat!
Bei Interesse fragen oder wünschen einfach PN


----------



## Hakhu (14. Januar 2012)

Hi, ich will jetzt nach einer längeren Wow pause mal dann doch wieder reinschaun, wäre super wenn jemand eine Rolle der Auferstehung für mich hätte, 

Danke! =)


----------



## Hakhu (14. Januar 2012)

Hi


----------



## Chiary (14. Januar 2012)

Hallo Hakhu,

Dir würden bestimmt gerne einige Leute behilflich sein.
Leider stehen die Rollen zur Zeit nicht zur Verfügung:
http://eu.battle.net/wow/de/blog/3322694/Rolle_der_Auferstehung_vor%C3%BCbergehend_nicht_verf%C3%BCgbar_-10_01_2012#blog


----------



## cingee (23. Januar 2012)

*Hallo alle zsm *
*ich habe noch rollen übrig... für die , die noch eine brauchen .*
*und ich suche aktuell jemanden zum einladen (recruit a friend) *
*
*
*ich suche jemanden der neu- oder wieder- anfangen möchte  wow zu spielen .*
*ich biete TS +gilden-boni + genug gold für ein sorgloses leveln ... solltet ihr keine erfahrung im spiel haben macht das garnichts ich bin berreit euch alles übers spiel zu erklären *
*ich spiele wow seit anfang (burning crusade Erste wow erweiterung) und .*
*
*
*sollte jemand interesse haben der das spiel schon vorher gespielt hat wirds sicher mit dem leveln schneller gehen.*
*ich komme mit beidem zurecht schnell + langsamm *
*
*
*server ulduar .fraktion allianz *
*
*
*PS:*
*schreibt mir bitte eine nachricht da ich dann per e-mail eine meldung bekomme !! *
*bei weiteren fragen einfach melden.*


----------



## wowdaniel111 (28. Januar 2012)

suche jemand der mich in wow wirbt es sollte auf seite der horde sein realm wäre nice wenn es thrall sein könnte für weitere details bitte melden


----------



## kinziggangster (28. Januar 2012)

Suche jemanden den ich Werben kann! 

Startgold, Gildenboni sowie 6 Jahre WoW Exp sind Vorhanden!

Gespielt wird auf Azshara, Hordeseite!

Bitte nur leute mit geistiger Reife da kein Bedarf an kiddys die nur flamen!



Rückmeldung per PN! 

Grüße


----------



## Pierre1989 (30. Januar 2012)

Hallo liebe WoW-Gemeinschaft, *ich würde gern jemanden werben* aber erst zum dem Zeitpunkt, ungefähr 1-2 Wochen vor Release vom "*Mists of Pandaria*",

*
erstmal ein paar Angaben zu mir:*

ich bin *23 Jahre alt*,
spiele schon seit Burning Crusade,
habe Erfahrung in *PvP *und *PvE*,
habe *viel Zeit* (hohe aktivität),
spiele Horde (würde auch gerne weiter Horde spielen)
*

Was ich bieten kann:*

Erfahrung, Geduld, Humor,
*5000 Start-Gold für dich **(Das Gold wird immer ausgezahlt, sobald es benötigt wird, als Sicherheit für mich!),*
Taschen (habe 5x 85 Charaktere und somit fast alle Berufe abgedeckt),
*

Was ich von euch erwarte:*

ein mindest Alter von *18 Jahren* (Geistige Reife ist Vorraussetzung  ),
die *Keys *solltet ihr selber bezahlen/ besorgen,
*ein funktionierendes Headset + Teamspeak 3* oder *Skype*


Bis zum Release vom neuen Addon ist noch einiege Zeit, ihr könnt euch ruhig schon vorher melden um vllt schonmal zu schauen ob man sich versteht, also ich würde mich freuen wenn du dich melden würdest! 

ICQ: 344 237 700
skype: pierre1989@gmail.com

mfg Pierre


----------



## Claudia95 (31. Januar 2012)

Hallo liebe Buffed Community,

Ich suche jemanden der mich wirbt für einen Neuanfang. Ich bin schon recht erfahren mit WoW hab mal 4 Jahre am stück gespielt. Meinen alten Account hab ich damals einen Bekannten geschenkt. 

Ich biete : 

-Erwachsenen Umgang 
-Aktive Spielerin
-Sehr Komunikativ
-Headset+ Skype oder TS

Ich erwarte : 

-Einen Classic Key für einen fairen Austausch ( Ehrlich gesagt wirbt ihr mich ja nicht für das Spiel und kriegt einen Freimonat + Mount ein Key ist da weitaus billiger) und damit ich nicht nochmal wie vor paar Monaten verarscht werde wo ich schonmal mit jemanden zusammen leveln wollte und er sich nachdem werben nicht mehr gemeldet hatt.
-Geistige Reife
-Headset + am besten Skype oder TS.
-Aktiv.

Bei intresse bitte per PN melden. Aber auch nur wenn man sich denn Beitrag durchgelesen hatt und die Erwartungen erfüllen kann.

Liebe Grüße

Claudia


----------



## dragonfiest9308 (3. Februar 2012)

Guten Tag weil mir meine time card ausgelaufen ist und ich aufgrunds eines beinbruchs nicht aus dem haus kann würd ich einem von euch helfen dreifach ep zu machen und von heute auf 70 zu zocken ihr müsst mir nur einen ACC geben einen classic den ihr macht und mit eurem acc verbindet 



 /w me per nachricht 
können alles mit ts machen damit das lvln auch schneller geht  /w me per nn


----------



## Cantharion (3. Februar 2012)

http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/190457-kontaktsuche-sammelthread/

P.S. du willst echt den Account geschenkt?^^


----------



## dragonfiest9308 (3. Februar 2012)

Nein ich will den acc nicht geschenkt 
Ich will nur mit jemandem schnell 70 machen damit er einen neue char hat 

Ein acc kostet doch nur 5 €^^


----------



## cingee (3. Februar 2012)

wer noch _rolle der auferstehung_ braucht melden !!
und ich *suche* immer noch einen neuen *member zum werben *für die 3 fache ep ... 
server* ulduar fraktion allianz* .... bei gutem einsatz ist sogar ab stufe 85 *ein raidplatz möglich *
ich *biete ts,gilde,gold,schnelles equipen ab 85* 
ich level auch gerne mehr als nur ein char mit euch auf 85 
zu mir ich bin sehr freundlich sehr geduldig wenn jemand interesse daran hat super schnell von 1-85 zu rushen bin ich euer mann
aber auch für die jenigen die schön langsamm die neue welt erkunden möchten habe ich auch ncihts dagegen ich bin offen für alles
 meldet euch einfach mal im ts können wir ja dann genauer besprechen wie wir dann vorgehen sollten noch fragen offen sein einfach melden ^^


----------



## Detela (4. Februar 2012)

Hallo liebe buff-com. 

Wie ihr alle sicher mitbekommen habt sind die WoW-Preise für die Addons so niedrig wie noch nie, daher bietet es sich sehr an einen Freund zu werben, vorallem wenn man so kurz vor MoP 

noch den einen oder anderen Charakter auf 85 haben möchte oder gar ganz bedenkt einen Main wechsel zu machen.  Bzw. neu mit dem Spiel anfangen will da einem die Momentane Werbung einen sehr anspricht.



Was ich biete?

Geistigereife

Geregelte Onlinezeiten

Garantiert einen Charakter 1-85 mit euch hoch zu spielen

Durchhaltevermögen

Headset + Skype/TS



Was ich von euch erwarte?

Durchhaltevermögen, sprich. Nicht iergendwo zwischen lvl 41 und Gott wer weiß wo auf zu hören sondern tatsächlich bis mindistens lvl80 durch zu halten.

Onlinezeiten, zumindistens am Wochenende oder Abends.

evtl. Headset+Skype



Falls euch das alles iergendwie zusagt oder anspricht würd ich mich sehr freuen wenn sich jemand melden würde


----------



## wowdaniel111 (4. Februar 2012)

liebe buffed community

ich suche jemanden den ich werben darf

mal etwas zu mir

 	ich bin 16 Jahre alt (Schüler/Abiturient) habe daher etwas zeit zwischendurch aber will nicht alleine durch die weiten von azeroth ziehen

 	ich spiele zu derziet horde und würde gerne bei der Horde bleiben Realm wäre mit egal

 	ich biete euch 
 	1.einen wow classic + bc key
 	2.aktivität
 	3.Geistige Reife
 	4.Erfahrung Geduld Humor
 	5. Garantie auf einen oder mehrere 80er oder wenn ihr wollt auch über die Werbt einen Freund AKtion hinaus auf 85


egal ob ihr neu anfang oder sonst irgendwas hauptsache ihr erfüllt folgende Anforderungen

 1.Geistige Reife
 2. Headset + am besten Skype oder TS
 3. Aktivität und Durchhaltevermögen
 	4. Wotlk und auch Cata wenn ihr über 80 hinaus wollt

Bitte meldet euch nur wenn ihr die Anforderungen erfüllt und es auch ernst mein und nicht nach kurzer zeit abbrecht

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Daniel



Edit

An alle Wotlk nur 10&#8364; und Cata 15&#8364;


----------



## Shalian (5. Februar 2012)

Guten Morgen Buffed,
ich suche Jemande/jemanden, um einfach Spaß am Spiel zu haben. Egal ob PvE, PvP, Rp oder einfach nur zum chatten, bin da eig recht für alles zu haben. ^^

Infos zu mir:
Server: Die Aldor
Fraktion: Allianz
Klasse: Schurke
Name: Arrez
Alter: 19

Was ich verlange:
Neben geistige Reife, ein Mindestalter von 18 Jahren und Spaß am Spiel. More not.

- Lg - Rêz


----------



## Meiki1003 (5. Februar 2012)

Guten Tag zusammen,

ich suche jemanden, den ich werben kann.
Derjenige, dich sich von mir werben lässt, den werde ich vorerst den Key für Classic und Burning Crusade spendieren. 
Wenn wir 2/3 Chars auf 70 gespielt haben, werde ich, wenn alles super geklappt hat, euch auch den Wrath of the Lich King Key geben!!!!

Mir wäre es auch relativ egal, auf welchen Server und auf welcher Seite wir spielen. Gibt nur ein paar "Einschränkungen":

Wenn du auf dem Server Blackrock spielen willst, dann nur auf Horden Seite. Allerdings habe ich dort nur noch 3 Chars frei, mit denen ich noch spielen kann.
Genug Gold wäre dort vorhanden.
Auf dem Server Frostwolf habe ich einen Hordler mit 20k Gold, also könnte ich auch dort ein wenig spendieren (Taschen usw.)

Sollten wir auf einen anderen Server spielen, kann ich zumindest was das Gold angeht, vorerst nichts springen lassen. Wäre für mich aber auch kein Problem.
Bin für alles offen.

Sonstiges zu mir: 

Bin 26 Jahre alt und komme aus NRW. TS/Skype wäre vorhanden, muss aber nicht zwingend genutzt werden.
Bin so gut wie jeden Tag Abends online. Nur am WE eher weniger.

Falls ihr noch iwelche Rückfragen haben solltet, schreibt mir entweder ne PN oder schreibt mich bei ICQ an. => 220261264

Werde diesen Text auch noch direkt im Forum im BattleNet posten.

Also, wer zuerst kommt, malt zuerst 

Bis denne 

MFG
Meiki1003


----------



## Thjodrerir (6. Februar 2012)

Hat jemand nähere Informationen, wann die Rolle der Aufestehung wieder verfügbar sein wird?


----------



## Laody (6. Februar 2012)

suche jemanden den ich werben kann für speedrush

Server Frostwolf Horde

Chars die ich spielen will: Krieger, Schurke, Priester

Was ich erwarte: viel zeit
geistige reife
motivation
keys
3 chars mindestens hochzoggn die zu meinen klassen passen, damit wir schnell inis rushen können

was ich biete:

2 Monate gametime beim 3. 80er
reichlich gold 
viel zeit


meldet euch hier via PM, ich antworte innerhalb einer stunde (das angebot gilt nur für heute)


----------



## d-r-x (6. Februar 2012)

löschen


----------



## Morcis88 (7. Februar 2012)

Löschen


----------



## Cytoshape (9. Februar 2012)

Habe nen Mate gefunden.


----------



## raeik (11. Februar 2012)

> Moin!
> 
> 
> Hi Leute ich suche jemanden der mich werben möchte!
> ...



Mate wurde gefunden - Danke an die Interessenten!


----------



## Linostar (11. Februar 2012)

Hallo liebe buffed.de Community,

ich suche mal wieder jemanden der in World of Warcraft mal reinschnuppern möchte, oder neu anfangen möchte.
Spiele auf seiten der Allianz auf einem Normalen Server.
Gegen Horde habe ich allerdings auch nichts 

Was ich euch bieten kann:
- Über 3 Jahre Erfahrung
- Hilfe bei Klassenfragen
- Quests oder ähnliches
- große Taschen
- Gold für Reitttierausbildungen
- Gold für Reittier und Flugtiere
- 300% Exp bis LvL 80: NEU!!(dank Werbt einem Freund) 

Habe zusätzlich Teamspeak 3 und Skype(Kein muss)


Was solltet ihr haben?
- Spass an Rollenspielen oder die Interesse rein zu schnuppern
- Humor 
- Die Keys für das Spiel selber besorgen



Freu mich auf dich 

P.S.: Verschicke auch gerne Rollen der Auferstehung. Schreibt mir dazu eure Emailadresse per Privatnachricht und ihr bekommt die innerhalb max 2 Tagen.


----------



## Pfandhaus2012 (12. Februar 2012)

Hallo ihr Lieben,

ich suche jemanden, den ich Werben kann. 
Ich möchte gerne mind. 2-3 Chars in der Zeit hochspielen.
Der erste Char sollte ein Alli sein auf dem Server Proudmoore, dort gibt es dann von mir auch finanzielle Unterstützung. (Natürlich auch für das Epicfliegen 310% )
Bei den nächsten ist es mir relativ egal, welcher Server und welche Fraktion 

Nun zu mir:

- 5Jahre WoW Erfahrung 
- Aufgeschlossen, viel Humor 
- Fast 18J. noch Schüler
- TS od. Skype ist vorhanden
- Meistens Abends on (ab 17-18.00Uhr)

Nun zu Euch:

Ihr solltet eigentlich nur: 1) TS od. Skype besitzen, 2) Freundlich, aufgeschlossen und Geistig kein Kind mehr sein, 3) Die Keys selber kaufen


Wenn der erste Char fertig ist, gibt es dann von mir eine *2Monate Gamecard, auf Proudmoore hättet ihr in einer PvP Gilde einen festem Stammplatz in der RBG Gruppe, sowie für das PvE eine Raidgruppe.*

Wenn ihr Fragen habt, o.ä einfach per ICQ (* 431077529* ) euch melden, oder hierrüber.
Ich würde mich freuen!! 

Lg Lars


----------



## inkomplex (12. Februar 2012)

*Ich möchte* - welch Überraschung  - *jemanden werben!*
*
*
Zu meiner Person:
Rebecca, 24 Jahre, abends online da berufstätig


Ich biete dir:
Mehr als fünf Jahre *Spielerfahrung*.
So viel *Gelevel* und *Getwinke* wie du magst! 
*Gold* (mehr als genug) kann ich auf zwei verschiedenen Servern (auf dem einen habe ich *Allianz*-, auf dem anderen *Horde*chars) bieten.
(Ein Neuanfang auf einem anderen Server ist natürlich auch drin. Ich bin offen für alles.)

Ein *TS3*-Server stünde uns zur Verfügung.
Ebenso eine *Gilde* mit zusätzlichem EP-Bonus.
Bei absoluter WoW-Unlust eine Menge Spiele, auf die wir ausweichen könnten. Vorausgesetzt ist da natürlich ein Account.


Habe ich noch etwas vergessen? Hast du noch Fragen?



Ich bin erreichbar via
e-mail: *fuc@king.la*
ICQ: *646601092*
und natürlich per PN hier im Forum.


 Auf erfolgreiche, gemeinsame Schlachten! 


Edit:
*Ich biete zusätzlich den Classic und Burning Crusade Key! *


----------



## Vyren (13. Februar 2012)

Ahoi-hoi und Moin moin,

ich suche jmd. den ich werben darf.... *hurray!*

Server wäre mir egal, Allianz/Horde ebenfalls, bleibt alles dir überlassen...

*Was ich von dir erwarte...*
- Key's selber besorgen
- Das du das auch durchziehst und mittendrin nicht abbrichst
- Nich allzu verrückt bist bist  

*Ein wenig zu meiner Person...*
- 16 Jahre alt / jung
- männlich
- mehrere Jahre Erfahrung
- kann dir zu (fast) jeder Klasse Tipps geben (Skill, Sockelung Vz usw...)

Cheers and Greetings Vyren


*PS: Es gibt auch Rollen der Aufstehung einfach PN an mich!*


----------



## Dragon~of~Death (13. Februar 2012)

Vyren schrieb:


> *PS: Es gibt auch Rollen der Aufstehung einfach PN an mich!*



Sorry wenn ich das direkt im Thread anspreche, aber die Rolle gibt es eben im moment NICHT.
Wann diese wieder zur Verfügung steht ist nicht bekannt - Info's dazu -> Link zum Blogeintrag von Blizz


----------



## statusk (15. Februar 2012)

Hallo ich suche nach 1 Jahr Pause jemanden der mir eine Rolle der Wiederauferstehung schicken kann für 10 frei tage zum Reinschnuppern. wenns mir gefällt und ich verlängere winken dem netten 30 tage frei spielzeit pm me 
danke im vorraus


----------



## Intra (15. Februar 2012)

Rolle der wiederauferstehung ist zur Zeit nicht verfügbar seitens Blizzard  also wird das denke ich mal nix werden


----------



## statusk (15. Februar 2012)

lol wollen die keine neuen spieler oder was soll der quark ^^ naja dann werd ich wohl doch mal swtor antesten danke für die antwort


----------



## Derulu (15. Februar 2012)

Ich denke eher, dass dieser "Dienst" geändert wird und zukünftig anders aussehen wird...


----------



## dreiimweckla (15. Februar 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

sucht jemanden der mich(Ü30)  für einen Neuanfang (nach 2 jähriger Pause) wirbt.
Da ich Familienvater bin werde ich nicht zu regelmäsigen Zeiten online sein.
Am liebsten wäre mir Allianz und ein PVE Server, wäre aber auch der Hordenseite
nicht abgeneigt.



*Was ich bieten kann:

Geduld, Humor, stressfreies und gemütliches leveln<li>Erwachsenenumgang<li>TS3 oder Skype

*
*Was ich von euch erwarte:
*
<li>Alter von 20 *Jahren bis ? * <li>Geduld,Humor, kein Stress<li>*Teamspeak 3* oder *Skype

*

Falls euch das  zusagt oder anspricht würde ich mich sehr freuen wenn sich jemand per PN  melden würde 

Grüße 

Jörg


----------



## Imba-Noob (16. Februar 2012)

Suche Gruppe oder Mitstreiter für "Herold der Titanen" (Alagon auf Stufe 80 in max. Ulduar Gear besiegen) auf dem Realm "Die silberne Hand" auf Allianzseite! Ich biete mich als Heilig-Paladine oder ersatzweise auch als Vergelter an.
Ferner suche ich dasselbe für die Horde auf dem Server "Malygos" (bin dort noch 74er Disziplin-Priesterin).

 "Bezwingt Algalon den Beobachter auf Stufe 80 im 10-Spieler-Modus, ohne dass die Schlachtzugsmitglieder Ausrüstungsteile tragen, *deren Gegenstandsstufe höher ist als die in 10-Spieler-Ulduar verfügbare*."

 Voraussetzungen:

 - Stufe 80
 - entsprechendes Eq (mindestens blau 187)
 - Rüstung max. im 10er max. 219 (es gibt einige 226er Gegenstände aus 25er Ulduar, die gehen, aber hier rate ich zur Vorsicht -> alles was ihr in Ulduar 10 findet, könnt ihr auch für Ulduar 10 Herold der Titanen nutzen, auch aus den Hardmodes mit höhreren Werten)
 - Waffen im 10er max. 232 (PDK-Waffen gehen)
 - Ulduar-Erfahrung

 Wer Interesse hat, flüstert mich bitte auf der Silbernen Hand auf Allianzseite an oder schreibt mir ne Ingame-Nachricht: Mein Charakter dort heißt Sophelia. Alternativ auf Horde-Malygos, bin dort allerdings erst 74 und heiße ebenfalls Sophelia.


----------



## Mickyknox (16. Februar 2012)

Hey ich suche jemanden zum werben:

Server wäre Azshara Horde wahlweise auch ein anderer bin da felxibel

*Was ich von dir erwarte...*
- Key's selbst zu besorgen. Bzw nach absprache Classic Key von mir
- Das du das auch durchziehst und mittendrin nicht abbrichst
- Eine Gute aktivität
- Teamspeak 3 sowie dort auch zu reden.


*Was du von mir erwarten kannst...
*- Mount und Reitkosten bezahle ich aber nur auf Azshara
- Jahre lange erfahrung in WoW
- 

*Ein wenig zu meiner Person...*
- 21 Jahre alt
- männlich
- viel erfahrung in WoW unter anderem Progress World 100



Einfach per PN bei mir melden


----------



## hoti82 (17. Februar 2012)

ich suche jemanden den ich werben kann

was ich erwarte:

erwachsenes verhalten,
ts3,
keys komplett selbst besorgen,
und das ihr meist am abend aktiv seid. (auser we)


was ich biete 

gilden mitgliedschaft in einer lvl 20ig gilde,
späteren raidplatz
startgold.
ts 3
und ich bin aktiv.
habe seit ungefähr 5 jahren wow erfahrung^^

der server ist der zirkel des zenarius allianz seite
horde geht zwar auch aber allianz ist bevorzugt

wenn ich euer interesse geweckt habe dann schreibt mir hier ne nachricht melde mich dann bei euch^^


----------



## malleYay (21. Februar 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich suche jemanden der mir ne Rolle der Wiederauferstehung schickt. Bitte per PM melden


----------



## Linchen85 (21. Februar 2012)

Halli Hallo ich suche nach ca 1 Jahr abwesenheit eine Rolle der Auferstehen.

Bitte per PM melden danke


----------



## PhilippPower (22. Februar 2012)

Hey Leute,
Ich Suche jemand den ICH Werben kann. Zurzeit sind ja die Wow Keys richtig günstig auf der Homepage da dachte ich wenn jemand neustarten will wieso jetzt nicht.

Erstmal zu mir bin 19 Jahre alt. Da ich erst am 01.08.2012 meine Ausbildung beginne habe ich extrem viel Zeit zum lvln und hochziehn von chars.

Was ich biete:
Falls wir auf Blackrock Horde anfangen Startgold+Taschen
Geistige Reife
Erfahrung mit fast jeder Klasse
Viel Spaß ich bin ein lustiger Geselle
Möglichst viele Chars auf 80.
Hohe Onlinezeiten heist wir haben viel Zeit zum zocken.
Habe Werbt einen Freund schon 2mal durchgezogen und es wurden immer mindestens 3 chars aufs max lvl zusammen gebracht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was ich suche:
Geistige Reife
Keys selbst organisieren
Skype oder Ts3


Fühlt ihr euch angesprochen`?
Meldet euch bei mir per PN oder ICQ 471676635


----------



## XentriX5526 (22. Februar 2012)

Hallo liebe Community,
ich habe mich heute wieder dazu entschlossen mir nach längerer zeit wieder WOW zu kaufen.

Jetzt habe ich hier vor mir die aktivierungs-codes liegen und dachte mir so...

... warum lässt du dich nicht einfach "werben ?!

Davon provitieren:
1. zwei personen
und
2. erreiche ich doch viel schneller ein hohen level (EP-Bonus)
(wenns dass noch gibt)



OK, nun, da ich mit meinem "demo/start-account" online im handels-channel nicht nach einem spiel-partner suchen kann, versuche ich es halt mal hier im forum auf diese art.


So, nun also mal zu euren Vorteilen:

- Ihr könnt euch einen neuen Char erstellen und diesen Blitz-Schnell mit mir diese woche hochleveln
( ab nächste woche nur nach meiner arbeit. also ab 18/19uhr )
- Ihr erhaltet 30 Tage kostenlose Spielzeit
- Wir erhalten eine Tolle X.53-Reiserakete

Ich verlange im gegenzug...

- diese Woche intensives zockeln mit mir ;-)
- erfahrung
- spielpartner sollte über 18 sein !!!!!!
- koordiniertes spielen, kein ständiges zu AH gerenne oder AFK gelame wegen einer schlechten inet-verbindung
- ich würde mir gerne einen warrior hochspielen (nicht tank), also wäre ein entsprechende passender partner wünschenswert / sollten wir 2 chars schaffen, hätte ich noch gerne nen extra warrior-tank und nen schami-heal *bg*
- diese Chars hätte ich gerne auf dem Realm *blackrock-EU*
- auf der seite der allianz

PS: ab wann kommt das neue addon mit den pandas ?
- dann noch nen panda-mönch ;-)


So, müsste jetzt alles hier reingeplottet haben.

fühlt ihr euch angesprochen, bitte mit folgenden Daten hier im Topic antworten: (Danke)

- Erfahrung (Spielzeit)
- Erfahrung (Klassen)
- Alter
- mögliche Aktivität (wann online)
- welche klassen ihr hoch-spielen wollt9)
- sollte ich irgend etwas wichtig vergessen haben, dann schreibts einfach mit bei ;-)


----------



## PhilippPower (22. Februar 2012)

XentriX5526 schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Community,
> ich habe mich heute wieder dazu entschlossen mir nach längerer zeit wieder WOW zu kaufen.
> 
> Jetzt habe ich hier vor mir die aktivierungs-codes liegen und dachte mir so...
> ...




erfahrung 4 jahre wow erfahrung mit kleineren pausen.
klassen: shadow priest warri tank und ele/heal schami

alter 19
aktivität jeden tag online auch abends da ausbildungsbeginn ab 01.08.2012 erst

welche klassen ich gerne hochspielen wollte:
druiden heal oder tank
pala heal/tank
schurke
magier


----------



## Schillarob (23. Februar 2012)

XentriX5526 schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Community,
> ich habe mich heute wieder dazu entschlossen mir nach längerer zeit wieder WOW zu kaufen.
> 
> Jetzt habe ich hier vor mir die aktivierungs-codes liegen und dachte mir so...
> ...



Hey, ich spiele seit Classic WoW, also ca 6 Jahre (Natürlich mit kleineren Pausen dazwischen), habe einen 85er Paladin, Schamanen und Krieger, dazu mehrere 80er.
Ich bin 21 Jahre alt und bin momentan eigentlich jeden Abend on, da ich krank geschrieben bin =)
An Klassen würde ich mir gerne einen Druiden+Priester leveln, falls wir dann noch einen Char machen, wahrscheinlich nen Hunter!
Könnte dir mit vielen Klassen Tipps und Tricks geben, da ich viel Erfahrung habe.
Mein Main aKa der Paladin ist tatsächlich auf Blackrock, wir hätten also etwas Gold zur Verfügung! Ich spiele allerdings hauptsächlich Horde und ich würde dir auch abraten auf Blackrock Allianz zu spielen, dass Verhältnis ist ca 80/20 für die Horde ist und die Horde z.b. meistens Tol Barad einnimmt und sowieso stärker vertreten ist.
Falls du also Lust hättest, mit mir 1-3 Chars zu leveln, würde ich mich sehr freuen!


----------



## Meiki1003 (23. Februar 2012)

Guten Tag zusammen,

ich suche jemanden, den ich werben kann.
Derjenige, dich sich von mir werben lässt, den werde ich vorerst den Key für Classic und Burning Crusade spendieren. 

Mir wäre es auch relativ egal, auf welchen Server und auf welcher Seite wir spielen. Gibt nur ein paar "Einschränkungen":

Wenn du auf dem Server Blackrock spielen willst, dann nur auf Horden 
Seite. Allerdings habe ich dort nur noch 3 Chars frei, mit denen ich 
noch spielen kann.
Genug Gold wäre dort vorhanden.
Auf dem Server Frostwolf habe ich einen Hordler mit 20k Gold, also könnte ich auch dort ein wenig spendieren (Taschen usw.)

Sollten wir auf einen anderen Server spielen, kann ich zumindest was das
 Gold angeht, vorerst nichts springen lassen. Wäre für mich aber auch 
kein Problem.
Bin für alles offen.

Sonstiges zu mir: 

Bin 26 Jahre alt und komme aus NRW. TS/Skype wäre vorhanden, muss aber nicht zwingend genutzt werden.
Bin so gut wie jeden Tag Abends online. Nur am WE eher weniger.

Falls ihr noch iwelche Rückfragen haben solltet, schreibt mir entweder ne PN oder schreibt mich bei ICQ an. ICQ-Nr.: 220261264

Bis denne
PS. Habe schon jemanden geworben, spielen aber im Moment nicht so oft. Habe da im Moment noch Luft. Also wer dennoch Interesse hat, einfach melden 

MFG
Meiki1003


----------



## wowdaniel111 (24. Februar 2012)

Hallo Buffed-Community,

ich suche jemanden, den ich werben darf.
Den ersten Key (Classic mit Bc) würde ich spendieren.

Server würde ich gerne auf Thrall Horde anfangen da hätte ich auch noch einen anderen Char mit dem ich etwas Gold für Taschen etc habe.
Es würde aber auch ein anderer gehen auch Allianz.

Etwas zu mir

Bin 16 Jahre alt. Bin Schüler habe daher auch genug Zeit für mehrere Chars. Skype etc wäre vorhanden.
Bin so gut wie jeden Tag ab 19 oder 20 Uhr online. Nur am Wochenende weniger.

Falls ihr noch Rückfragen haben solltet, schreibt mir

PS: Bitte nur Leute die es auch wirklich durchziehen.


Daniel


----------



## Daylife (24. Februar 2012)

hallo zusammen,

bin schon einige zeit raus. geht das mit dem werben immer noch "nur" bis level 60? 


mfg

day


----------



## wowdaniel111 (24. Februar 2012)

es geht bis level 80


----------



## Daylife (25. Februar 2012)

Gut. Dann würde ich mich gerne werben lassen.

Ich bin 32, habe ca. 4 Jahre WoW Erfahrung (habe allerdings vor Cata aufgehört, als Jäger noch Mana hatten ^^), somit kenne ich die neuen Sachen natürlich nicht, sollte aber beim leveln keine Probleme machen. Ich bin noch 4 Wochen krank geschrieben, habe also genug Zeit. Allerdings auch nicht 12 Stunden am Tag, da mir sonst meine Frau was anderes erzählt ^^

Mir ist fast alles egal. Sollte nur kein PVP Server sein, denn damit hab ich nichts am Hut. Fraktion ist mir auch Schnuppe, allerdings habe ich noch nie Horde gespielt, heißt allso das ich dort keine Quests kenne.

Würde mich über eine Antwort freuen.

MfG


----------



## Schillarob (26. Februar 2012)

Suche wen, den ich werben kann.
Ich bin 21 Jahre alt und spiele seit ca 6-7 Jahren WoW mit einigen Pausen dazwischen!
Da momentan Semesterferien an meiner Uni sind, habe ich sehr viel Zeit und würde deshalb gerne jemanden werben, um 2-3 Chars auf 80 zu spielen.
Da mein Main auf dem Server Blackrock (EU) sind, würde ich da gerne Hordler spielen. 
Ich würde mir einen Druiden+Priester leveln (Tank und Heal, um schnell zu leveln), als 3. wäre es evtl ein Jäger.
Wir hätten ein wenig Gold zur verfügung und ich würde dir reiten und Taschen bezahlen (Natürlich auch skillen).
Wenn jemand Interesse oder Fragen hat, könnt ihr euch gerne per Nachricht melden, gucke eigentlich jeden Tag rein!


----------



## Yoda2500 (27. Februar 2012)

Hey ich suche jemanden zum werben:

Server wäre Thrall Horde,da ich dort meine Main Char habe ich ein Goldversorgen für uns spielen kann.

*Was ich von dir erwarte...*
- Spaß und Humor 
- Key's selbst zu besorgen.
- Das du das auch durchziehst und mittendrin nicht abbrichst
- Eine Gute aktivität
- Teamspeak 3 bzw Skype mit einen Micro


*Was du von mir erwarten kannst...
*- Startkapital und Goldversorgung
- Jahre lange erfahrung in WoW
- Spaß am Spiel und Humor

*Ein wenig zu meiner Person...*
- 20 Jahre alt
- männlich
- 4 Jahre Erfahrung in WoW 



Wenn du Interesse hast meld dich bei mir Neulingen können sich auch gerne melden.

Einfach per PM melden.


----------



## Mortarion 2.0 (29. Februar 2012)

Liebe Buffed Community!

Ich würde mir gerne auf dem Server Kult der Verdammten auf der Hordenseite einen Schurken Twink hochspielen, 
dafür suche ich noch jemanden, der gerne "werbt einen Freund" machen möchte, damit wir beide schneller leveln.

Folgende Vorteile hätte ich zu bieten:

1. Üblichen Vorteile von werbt einen Freund
2. Arena und PvP Unterstützung auf Allianzseite  und dann später auch Horde mit dem zweiten Schurken
3. Ein bisschen Gold 

MfG

Bei Interesse bitte hier einfach im Forum posten oder mir ne PN schreiben


----------



## Shinoru (29. Februar 2012)

Hallo,


ich suche jemanden der mit mir zusammen auf dem Server Eredar (Horde) spielt, per Werbt einen Freund !

Würde mich dann werben lassen ... !


*Was ich von dir erwarte*... ?


- 18+ bin selber 28 Jahre alt

- 100% verlass, 1 Char auf 80 min.

- Spaß & Humor 

- Eine gute aktivität



Interesse ?


Einfach hier ne Pn an mich ...


gruß


----------



## jimmyjump (1. März 2012)

Hallo,

schließe mich der Suche an, ich biete Startgold, Taschen, Mounts zum gegebenen Zeitpunkt ect./ dabei ist Horde oder Allianz so ziemlich egal (jedoch sollte es DIe Ewige Wacht (Horde) oder Mugtholl (Allianz) sein 

um einfach schnell und effektiv einen neuen Charakter hochzuleveln.

Wer interesse hat einfach PN an mich 

Jimmyjump xD


----------



## Kerosin22 (4. März 2012)

Und an Shinoru ich währe dabei müsste nur noch wissen welcher server und los geht die gaudi


----------



## Shinoru (4. März 2012)

Kerosin22 schrieb:


> Und an Shinoru ich währe dabei müsste nur noch wissen welcher server und los geht die gaudi





schreib mir doch mal per pn deine b-net email adresse,dann add ich dich mal ingame und wir besprechen das alles...

gruß


----------



## Kerosin22 (4. März 2012)

Shinoru schrieb:


> schreib mir doch mal per pn deine b-net email adresse,dann add ich dich mal ingame und wir besprechen das alles...
> 
> gruß



Sie haben POST XD


----------



## Linostar (6. März 2012)

Hallo liebe buffed.de Community,

ich suche mal wieder jemanden der in World of Warcraft mal reinschnuppern möchte, oder neu anfangen möchte.
Spiele auf seiten der Allianz auf einem Normalen Server.
Gegen Horde habe ich allerdings auch nichts 

Was ich euch bieten kann:
- Über 3 Jahre Erfahrung
- Hilfe bei Klassenfragen
- Quests oder ähnliches
- große Taschen
- Gold für Reitttierausbildungen
- Gold für Reittier und Flugtiere
- 300% Exp bis LvL 80: NEU!!(dank Werbt einem Freund) 

Habe zusätzlich Teamspeak 3 und Skype(Kein muss)


Was solltet ihr haben?
- Spass an Rollenspielen oder die Interesse rein zu schnuppern
- Humor 
- Die Keys für das Spiel selber besorgen



Freu mich auf dich 

P.S.: Verschicke auch gerne Rollen der Auferstehung. Schreibt mir dazu eure Emailadresse per Privatnachricht und ihr bekommt die innerhalb max 2 Tagen.


----------

